# Snow Léopard et toutes vos questions!



## xao85 (24 Août 2009)

Pour ma première question: 

Est ce que nos logiciels power PC tourneront dessus? (Rosetta est-il toujours d'actualité?)


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Snow Léopard ne peut être installée que sur les machines INTEL


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2009)

Snow Leopard ne pourra s'installer que sur une machine avec un processeur Intel, c'est exact. En revanche, les applications PowerPC fonctionneront toujours.


----------



## xao85 (24 Août 2009)

Oui je sais que les power PC ne marcheront pas avec Snow Léopard mais Rosetta qui transcrivait les données power PC de certaines applications en Intel est-il toujours dans le système? 

Car pour ma part il me reste encore 2 ou 3 logiciels qui n'ont toujours pas été transcrit en Intel. (MacTheRipper)


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux rejoindre ce fil :

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/installation-snow-leopard-la-procedure-273928-5.html

non ???


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui je sais que les power PC ne marcheront pas avec Snow Léopard mais Rosetta qui transcrivait les données power PC de certaines applications en Intel est-il toujours dans le système?



Jette un il par ici



> Although Rosetta and Quicktime 7 are both included on the Mac OS X 10.6 installation DVD, both are designated as optional installs by default. However, if Mac OS X 10.6 is being installed on a Mac that contains a registration key for Quicktime 7 Pro, the installer will install Quicktime 7 automatically.


----------



## jdiogon (24 Août 2009)

Petite question : est-ce que les gens qui ont testé Snow Leopard peuvent nous indiquer si la réécriture du Finder en Cocoa a permis d'améliorer ses performances ? (affichage des icônes et des miniatures dans un dossier avec beaucoup de fichiers par exemple)

Merci !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Août 2009)

jdiogon a dit:


> Petite question : est-ce que les gens qui ont testé Snow Leopard peuvent nous indiquer si la réécriture du Finder en Cocoa a permis d'améliorer ses performances ? (affichage des icônes et des miniatures dans un dossier avec beaucoup de fichiers par exemple)
> 
> Merci !



Oh que oui, je ressent quand même une meilleure réactivité générale, et c'est plus rapide


----------



## xao85 (24 Août 2009)

Le démarrage du système se fait-il également plus rapidement?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Août 2009)

Oui, ça aussi, c'est clair. Mais ce qui est le plus frappant, c'est l'extinction: à peu près 40 secondes sur Léopard, 10 fois moins, sur Snow Leopard (4 secondes).


----------



## jdiogon (24 Août 2009)

En voilà des vrais arguments qui donnent envie !


----------



## xao85 (24 Août 2009)

Vivement le 28! :rateau:


----------



## kriso (24 Août 2009)

Bonjour
Est-ce que le nouveau Finder permet d'utiliser 2 navigateurs comme PathFinder ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Août 2009)

kriso a dit:


> Bonjour
> Est-ce que le nouveau Finder permet d'utiliser 2 navigateurs comme PathFinder ?



Une connerie du genre?

http://www.cocoatech.com/


Je crois bien, parce qu'ils parlent de "Snow Leopard Improvement".

Mais à quoi ça sert?


----------



## cloverfield60 (24 Août 2009)

Cool commandé depuis 2 semaines, pas de mail et toujours ZML -_-'


----------



## Xeon (24 Août 2009)

Salut!

A partir de quand snow leopard sera-t-il dans les magasins types fnac?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Août 2009)

Xeon a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> A partir de quand snow leopard sera-t-il dans les magasins types fnac?



Si c'est pas le 28 Aout, je pense qu'il sera là début Septembre (entre le 1 et le 8, je pense)


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

certainement dès vendredi


----------



## Xeon (24 Août 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses  .

Quick time X prend-t-il en charge de nouveaux formats videos? (mpeg2 en natif etc)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Août 2009)

Par là pour QTX et le mp2


----------



## Xeon (24 Août 2009)

Arf, toujours payant. Je sais pas ce qui me retient de revenir au PC (enfin si je sais  )


----------



## Dead head (24 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Oui, ça aussi, c'est clair. Mais ce qui est le plus frappant, c'est l'extinction: à peu près 40 secondes sur Léopard, 10 fois moins, sur Snow Leopard (4 secondes).



Sur mon MacBook Pro, l'extinction prend un peu moins de 10 secondes (applications quittées). Qu'est-ce que ça va être, avec le Léopard des neiges !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Sur mon MacBook Pro, l'extinction prend un peu moins de 10 secondes (applications quittées). Qu'est-ce que ça va être, avec le Léopard des neiges !



Ça va être une tuerie.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

Darkpedro : Même mon powermac g4 800 ne prend pas 40 secondes à s'eteindre , bizarre .


----------



## Frodon (24 Août 2009)

En ce qui concerne Rosetta, il est bien disponible sur le DVD d'installation, par contre il est optionnel.

MAIS, même si vous ne l'avez pas sélectionné à l'installation de Snow Leopard, dès que vous essaierez de lancer un exécutable PowerPC (que ca soit un installeur ou une application), une boite de dialogue apparaitra en vous indiquant que Rosetta est nécessaire et en vous proposant de l'installer.

Donc don't worry, be happy  Your PowerPC apps will continue to work just fine


----------



## moebius80 (24 Août 2009)

Mon iMac met environ 12 secondes avec Safari et Mail d'ouvert...pour s'éteindre complètement...


----------



## cloverfield60 (24 Août 2009)

Là faut m'expliquer... Mon MacBook je l'ai acheté à la Fnac. Dois-je renvoyer la facture pour preuve à Apple? J'ai commandé SL mais pas de mail. Merci.


----------



## Chris0607 (24 Août 2009)

Est ce que la fonction 4 doigts sera activé pour le macbook air v1 avec SL?
Puis sinon la maj sera t'il un grand plus pour mon MBA sachant qu'elle n'a pas de bonne carte graphique pour en tirer partie?


----------



## Numa24 (24 Août 2009)

J'ai une petite question :
J'ai un vieux macbook de 2006 (intel core duo 2GHz) et je voudrais savoir si ça vaut le coup de passer a snow leopard ?
Est ce qu'il y a vraiment une différence avec leopard ?
Merci


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Pour 29 euros cela ne vaut peut-être pas trop se poser la question, surtout si tu n'as pas investi depuis 2006. Et si tu n'as pas Léopard et que tu veux du neuf, c'est le moment de te faire plaisir !


----------



## baaam04 (24 Août 2009)

bonjour à tous,

en me balandant sur le site d'apple pour me renseigner sur snow léopard,
je regarde dans caractérisques techniques>contenu du coffret> applications

et je ne vois ni Iphoto, ni garageband, ni Imovie, et peut-être d'autres encore.

Si vous avez des infos cela m'nterresse car j'utilises ces applications certes de temps en 
temps mais je m'en sert quand même (surtout Iphoto).

Merci d'avance


----------



## xao85 (24 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> En ce qui concerne Rosetta, il est bien disponible sur le DVD d'installation, par contre il est optionnel.
> 
> MAIS, même si vous ne l'avez pas sélectionné à l'installation de Snow Leopard, dès que vous essaierez de lancer un exécutable PowerPC (que ca soit un installeur ou une application), une boite de dialogue apparaitra en vous indiquant que Rosetta est nécessaire et en vous proposant de l'installer.
> 
> Donc don't worry, be happy  Your PowerPC apps will continue to work just fine



Merci pour l'info cher Frodon! (toujours aussi clair et précis!)


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

baaam04 a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> en me balandant sur le site d'apple pour me renseigner sur snow léopard,
> je regarde dans caractérisques techniques>contenu du coffret> applications
> ...




ces applications font partie de la suite iLife et pas de Mac OS X.
Elles ne seront pas dans Snow léopard mais si tu les as sur ton mac, elles resteront et tu ne perdras rien de tes applications, données et réglages actuels.


----------



## baaam04 (24 Août 2009)

Et bien c'est super,

Merci pour ta rapidité....


----------



## xao85 (24 Août 2009)

Il ne faut pas considérer à mon avis Snow Léopard comme un changement de système (Tiger --> Léopard) Mais plus comme une grosse mise à jour ( genre 10.5.7 --> 10.5.8)


----------



## Kibon (24 Août 2009)

J'ajoute ma petite goutte d'eau à toutes ces questions:
Niveau autonomie de la batterie quelqu'un a-t-il pu tester ce que donne le félin?

Perso, c'est un des trucs qui sera décisif sur ma décision de l'acheter ou non (je trouve déjà mon mac très rapide!!)


----------



## Sidgorf (24 Août 2009)

Petite si j'achète un Macbook Pro le 28 Aout Snow Léopard sera-t-il intégré directement ?


----------



## OuiOui (24 Août 2009)

Sidgorf a dit:


> Petite si j'achète un Macbook Pro le 28 Aout Snow Léopard sera-t-il intégré directement ?



Ca dépend ou tu achète ton mac :rateau: 

Si tu le commande sur l'Apple Store tu recevras Snow Leopard, par contre il ne sera peut être pas pré-installé... En tout cas tu auras le dvd d'installation c'est certain.


----------



## cloverfield60 (24 Août 2009)

Si le Mac à été acheté à la Fnac, faut il renvoyer la facture à Apple? Car j'ai commandé SL et je 'ai toujours pas eu de mail (ça fait deux semaines). J'ai bien récapitualtif de commande sur mon compte avec le statut en ZML. Merci.


----------



## Dead head (24 Août 2009)

cloverfield60 a dit:


> Si le Mac à été acheté à la Fnac, faut il renvoyer la facture à Apple? Car j'ai commandé SL et je 'ai toujours pas eu de mail (ça fait deux semaines). J'ai bien récapitualtif de commande sur mon compte avec le statut en ZML. Merci.



Tu n'as pas, je pense, à t'inquiéter. Moi non plus, je n'ai pas reçu le courriel de confirmation. J'ai appelé Apple au téléphone, et on m'a dit que ma commande était bien prise en compte. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait du souci à se faire.


----------



## applejuice (24 Août 2009)

> Petite si j'achète un Macbook Pro le 28 Aout Snow Léopard sera-t-il intégré directement ?


SL devrait être installé dans la machine (du moins sur les ordi commandés sur apple store) :
http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/specs.html



> *Fourni avec chaque nouveau Mac.*
> 
> _Dès sa commercialisation, le système d'exploitation Mac OS X Snow Leopard sera préinstallé sur chaque nouvel ordinateur Mac. Vous n'avez rien à faire._


----------



## fanthomas (24 Août 2009)

comment ça se passe pour ceux (comme moi) qui ont fusion avec XP et des fichiers importants... autant attendre les futurs inévitables résolutions de bug avant de mettre la bête?


----------



## applejuice (24 Août 2009)

Y aura toujours une version meilleure...


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

applejuice a dit:


> Y aura toujours une version meilleure...



Cela me fait penser aux PCistes qui sur PC-impact rêvent de Windows 8 et de ses toutes nouvelles fondations.... Windows 7 n'est pas encore sorti..... :love:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Cela me fait penser aux PCistes qui sur PC-impact rêvent de Windows 8 et de ses toutes nouvelles fondations.... Windows 7 n'est pas encore sorti..... :love:



Quoi tu fréquente PCimpact?

Moi... juste quand j'en ai besoin (une à deux fois par ans)


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Quoi tu fréquente PCimpact?
> 
> Moi... juste quand j'en ai besoin (une à deux fois par ans)



moi jamais une recherche Google relative à une question posée ici m'y a amené et j'ai pu m'instruire deux minutes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

Clubic est bien pour les pc 

Sinon j'ai une petite question : Si un mac fournis avec tiger se fait changer le disque dur et que sur celui-ci , leopard est preinstallé , je dois acheter une version maj ou une complète ?

Car si un jour je dois formater sur snow , j'aurai pas besoin du dvd de leopard ?


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Il faudra que le DVD de SL trouve déjà Léopard installé sur ton disque. Après les licences c'est ton affaire avec la légalité... si tu dois formater il est évident que tu devrais disposer du DVD de Léopard, à moins d'avoir sur un disque externe , un Léopard cloné prêt à restaurer.


----------



## OuiOui (24 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Clubic est bien pour les pc
> 
> Sinon j'ai une petite question : Si un mac fournis avec tiger se fait changer le disque dur et que sur celui-ci , leopard est preinstallé , je dois acheter une version maj ou une complète ?
> 
> Car si un jour je dois formater sur snow , j'aurai pas besoin du dvd de leopard ?



Apparemment avec Snow Leopard lorsque l'on "formate"*, il garde la dernière version du système en place par exemple 10.6.1,donc je ne pense pas qu'il te demandera le cd de Leopard...  
Comme la version 10.6.1 devrait sortir dans la foulé de 10.6 (c'est une question de jours) à mon avis tu peux te contenter d'acheter une version mise à jour. 

*
(Dans le sens ou tu fais une nouvelle clean install sur ton ancien système, si tu repars sur un disque fraîchement formaté c'est clair qu'il te faut une version complète.)


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Apparemment avec Snow Leopard lorsque l'on "formate", il garde la dernière version du système en place par exemple 10.6.1,donc je ne pense pas qu'il te demandera le cd de Leopard...



en effet j'avais oublié ce nouveau comportement de la 10.6.
Mais le mot "formatage" ne signifie plus alors partitionnement et départ à zéro comme c'était le cas jusqu'à présent avec les clean install de mac os X.


----------



## matou4 (24 Août 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai une question à propos de SL, tout d'abord, la commande, j'ai acheter mon mac courant juillet, et je voudrais profiter de l'upgrad, sur : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/uptodate/
puis sur : Si vous avez acheté votre ordinateur directement sur l'Apple Store en ligne, suivez ce lien pour participer au programme. Offre soumise à conditions.
Helas, j'ai un panier tjrs vide, impossible de commander ... Comment faire ? je regarde partout sur le net mais je trouve pas, j'ai apple store, mais ils m'ont dit qu'il ne savait pas quoi faire ...


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

vu le nombre de posts ce soir sur ce sujet il semble qu'il y ait un bug chez Apple


----------



## matou4 (24 Août 2009)

Surement, mais cela n'est pas résolu et sa traine, depuis juillet c'est pareil ! J'ai appelé, on m'a dit, que cela serait corrigé pour la sortie de snow, et non ... pfff


----------



## Sacrebestiol (24 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> vu le nombre de posts ce soir sur ce sujet il semble qu'il y ait un bug chez Apple



Ca m'a fait pareil.j 'ai essayé ce soir et meme problème


----------



## lobys (24 Août 2009)

Moi je l'ai commandé il y a quelque jours et j'ai utilisé le lien 
Si vous avez acheté votre ordinateur dans un Revendeur Agréé Apple, suivez ce lien pour participer au programme. Offre soumise à conditions.
Lieu d'achat j'ai mis apple store, ville la mienne avec mon code postal


----------



## matou4 (24 Août 2009)

Ok, et ta commande est validé ?


----------



## lobys (24 Août 2009)

Oui y a pas eu de soucis.


----------



## matou4 (24 Août 2009)

Dernière question, je suis un peu embettant, dsl ^^, livraison pour quand il t on marqué ?


----------



## lobys (24 Août 2009)

pour l'instant y a marqué prévu en septembre


----------



## Frodon (24 Août 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas considérer à mon avis Snow Léopard comme un changement de système (Tiger --> Léopard) Mais plus comme une grosse mise à jour ( genre 10.5.7 --> 10.5.8)



Non c'est bien un changement de système. Je dirais même que c'est encore plus un changement de système qu'entre Tiger et Leopard.

En effet, c'est les fondements même de l'OS qui ont été revu et optimisés, le noyau, le frameworks, les APIs et une très grandes partie des applications intégrées au système (Finder inclus). Bref, c'est tout ce qui défini un OS qui a été revu de fond en comble.
En effet, un OS ca n'est pas qu'une interface graphique, aussi jolie et intuitive soit elle, c'est tout un ensemble de couches qui permet de lancer les applications, de les faire fonctionner en parallele (multitâche), de s'assurer qu'une application qui plante ne puisse pas faire planter les autres applications ou le système (protection mémoire), tout deux gérées dans le noyau, que les périphériques fonctionnent correctement (pilotes matériel), le système de fichier qui vous permet de stocker vos données sur le disque dur et assure leur intégrité, que le système soit performants (ici Snow Leopard apporte beaucoup (Optimisations, Grand Central, OpenCL, 64bits...) mais il y avait déjà Quartz Extreme, Core Image, Core Video et bien d'autres apportée par les versions précédentes)...etc.
Bref, tous ces éléments que vous ne voyez pas et qui pourtant fait que l'expérience utilisateur est agréable, stable, performante, sécurisé...etc. Si Mac OS X avec sa magnifique interface graphique mais avec des fondements pourris, je peux vous dire que vous ne l'apprécieriez pas autant que vous l'appréciez.

De ce fait, Snow Leopard est une mise à jour encore plus majeure qu'a pu l'être Leopard ou Tiger vis à vis de leurs prédécesseurs respectifs.
Evidement, il y a moins de nouveautés visibles pour l'utilisateur non dévelopeur, et c'est parce qu'Apple a conscience que bon nombre de leurs utilisateurs ne regarde guère que cela, les nouveautés visible, qu'ils ont mis le prix à 29 Euros, pour pouvoir quand même le rendre attrayant, même pour ces utilisateurs non dévelopeurs.

D'un point de vu technique, pour quelqu'un qui sait apprécier plus que le visuel, Snow Leopard vaudrait probablement largement les 129 Euros d'un Leopard ou d'un Tiger, mais il est vrai que tout le monde n'accorde pas la même importance à l'aspect technique d'un OS.

Franchement, Microsoft y gagnerait énormément à faire un travail similaire sur son OS. Espérons pour eux et tous les utilisateurs de Windows, que Snow Leopard l'invitera à effectuer ce travail dans la version de Windows qui suivra Windows 7 (Windows 8?).


----------



## matou4 (24 Août 2009)

Bizard, car les gens qui ont acheter sur apple store on eux une livraison en départ le 28 ...  Je vais rappeler demain mais bon ... En tout cas merci, exemple d'une belle communauté mac ! Mercii 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------

100% Ok avec Frodon ! 

Apple utilise une bonne méthode commercial, et je ne pense pas qu'il se fasse un max de benef avec cet OS, contrairement à Windows ... de Micro$oft ...

Enfin, vivement de l'essayer ...


----------



## Sacrebestiol (24 Août 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> Bizard, car les gens qui ont acheter sur apple store on eux une livraison en départ le 28 ...  Je vais rappeler demain mais bon ... En tout cas merci, exemple d'une belle communauté mac ! Mercii
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------
> 
> ...



Et vous pensez que c'est utile de l'acheter? Est ce qu'il n'y a pas de risques de bug, comme dans toute nouvelle version?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Août 2009)

Oui, mais après, il y a des mises à jour donc...


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Citation
"Et vous pensez que c'est utile de l'acheter? Est ce qu'il n'y a pas de risques de bug, comme dans toute nouvelle version?"


Et alors les bugs c'est la vie !!! il y en a toujours sur toutes les versions d'un logiciel et ce n'est pas la mort du petit cheval. Le principe de précaution nous tuera tous !!!!!
Apple réagit vite lorsque des bugs sont découverts.
Et vous vous devez prévoir des sauvegardes, c'est la VIE !
Ne rien faire, attendre, c'est mourir !!!


----------



## Sacrebestiol (24 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Citation
> "Et vous pensez que c'est utile de l'acheter? Est ce qu'il n'y a pas de risques de bug, comme dans toute nouvelle version?"
> 
> 
> ...



oui je sais mais en général c'est toujours intérssant d'attendre un petit peu après la sortie de la version. J'ai toujours été sur windows, et je sais que certaines versions de logiciels méritait d'attendre pour l'achat... Mais si mac c'est différent !!!
Commenderait la version SL dans quelques jours, vu que ca me coute pas grand chose (8,95)


----------



## matou4 (24 Août 2009)

Quand on aime on ne compte pas, le gout de l'aventure et on aime etre au top ... 

Sinon, j'ai commandé via : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore?&partNumber=MC204F/A

CA MARCHEEEEEE !!!!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h43 ----------

HS : Pourquoi je fais que poster et que j'ai 32 msg à mon actif alors que mon activité est de 0, alors que sacrebestiol, je n'ai rien contre lui,  à 1% ??
HS 2 : Comment on fait des crochet sous mac ? 

C'est HS mais dommage d'ouvrir un autre post pour sa, en un clik, cela peut etre résolu ... mercii et dsl ^^


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Août 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> HS 2 : Comment on fait des crochet sous mac ?



Sur mon Macbook, je fais: alt + Maj + la touche parenthèse. (ouverte ou fermée)


----------



## CBi (25 Août 2009)

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée des risques de non-compatibilité avec Snow Leopard des pilotes d'imprimantes et de scanner de Léopard ?

Pas envie de tout changer tout mon matos.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (25 Août 2009)

Hum... Ceux qui sont inclus d'origine? 0 mon avis, ya pas beaucoup de risque


----------



## Dead head (25 Août 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai une question à propos de SL, tout d'abord, la commande, j'ai acheter mon mac courant juillet, et je voudrais profiter de l'upgrad, sur : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/uptodate/
> puis sur : Si vous avez acheté votre ordinateur directement sur l'Apple Store en ligne, suivez ce lien pour participer au programme. Offre soumise à conditions.
> Helas, j'ai un panier tjrs vide, impossible de commander ... Comment faire ? je regarde partout sur le net mais je trouve pas, j'ai apple store, mais ils m'ont dit qu'il ne savait pas quoi faire ...



Si tu passes commande, il est normal que ton panier soit vide. Le panier ne comporte que les articles que tu y as mis sans avoir terminé ta commande. Pour ma part, j'ai terminé ma commande et donc mon panier est vide.


----------



## HmJ (25 Août 2009)

Bizarre : on peut le commander sur Amazon US ou FR, mais pas sur Amazon Japon. Et je n'ai pas envie de creer un compte sur l'Apple Store japonais rien que pour ca... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2009)

CBi a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée des risques de non-compatibilité avec Snow Leopard des pilotes d'imprimantes et de scanner de Léopard ?
> 
> Pas envie de tout changer tout mon matos.



Moi, ce qui m'intéresse est de savoir si Snow Leopard est compatible avec les versions actuelles des pilotes de la Canon MP600R, qui ne sont pas inclus d'origine.


----------



## HmJ (25 Août 2009)

Il y a clairement un risque, a cause du passage au 64 bits. Verifie la compatibilite du peripherique, j'ai deja trouve une liste sur le web des applications validees sur SL.


----------



## pickwick (25 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Si tu passes commande, il est normal que ton panier soit vide. Le panier ne comporte que les articles que tu y as mis sans avoir terminé ta commande. Pour ma part, j'ai terminé ma commande et donc mon panier est vide.



ce n'est pas exactement ce qui se passe, beaucoup choisissent l'article. Il ne se met pas dans le panier et donc ils ne peuvent aller plus loin et passer commande. il y a une dizaine de personnes  qui ont ce bugs et qui ont posté hier soir sur ce forum à divers endroits. Apple est au courant.


----------



## HmJ (25 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Bizarre : on peut le commander sur Amazon US ou FR, mais pas sur Amazon Japon. Et je n'ai pas envie de creer un compte sur l'Apple Store japonais rien que pour ca... :mouais:



Ca y est. Amazon Japan propose l'article, une version a 3300 JPY et une autre a 1680 JPY pour un "media set" ? Croyez-le ou pas, j'ai pris celle a 3300 JPY, le meme prix que sur l'Apple Store Japan


----------



## tigroux44 (25 Août 2009)

bonjour,

j'ai vu que pour SL, pour qu'Open CL fonctionne il faut avoir les CG suivantes : 

*OpenCL*

nécessite l'une des cartes graphiques ou l'un des processeurs graphiques suivants :

NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 8800 GTS, Geforce 9400M, GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce GT 120, GeForce GT 130.
ATI Radeon 4850, Radeon 4870
Or, avec les iMac alu Early 2008, la carte graphique que j'ai, est une ATI Radeon, mais pas dans la liste pour Open CL.

quelles conséquences cela aura sur l'utilisation du Mac? Est-ce nécessaire dans ce cas d'effectuer la migration si Open CL ne sera pas exploité?


merci à vous.


----------



## HmJ (25 Août 2009)

tigroux44 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai vu que pour SL, pour qu'Open CL fonctionne il faut avoir les CG suivantes :
> 
> ...



Il y a d'autres avantages a migrer que Open CL, mais c'est vrai que certains seront decus. Maintenant, je ne pense pas qu'Open CL permette un enorme gain de performance, donc n'aie point de regrets


----------



## Fìx (25 Août 2009)

tigroux44 a dit:


> Or, avec les iMac alu Early 2008, la carte graphique que j'ai, est une ATI Radeon, mais pas dans la liste pour Open CL.



Bonne question tiens... :sick:

Pour le coup, c'est la première fois que j'jette un oeil sur le nom de la mienne..... et celle-ci se nomme : 

*ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro*


Alors?... QUID de celle ci siouplait? :rose:


----------



## jdiogon (25 Août 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bonne question tiens... :sick:
> 
> Pour le coup, c'est la première fois que j'jette un oeil sur le nom de la mienne..... et celle-ci se nomme :
> 
> ...


Elle n'est pas supportée par OpenCL.
Néanmoins le gain apporté par OpenCL dans les semaines à venir n'est pas flagrant a priori (puisque pas trop trop utilisé), et il y a des chances qu'elle soit un jour supportée.
De plus SL apporte beaucoup d'autres avantages qu'OpenCL.


----------



## Fìx (25 Août 2009)

jdiogon a dit:


> Elle n'est pas supportée par OpenCL.
> Néanmoins le gain apporté par OpenCL dans les semaines à venir n'est pas flagrant a priori (puisque pas trop trop utilisé), et il y a des chances qu'elle soit un jour supportée.
> De plus SL apporte beaucoup d'autres avantages qu'OpenCL.



Bien!  

Bon bin j'vais m'contenter de c'que j'aurai alors! 

Merci de ta réponse en tout cas!


----------



## matou4 (25 Août 2009)

La compatibilité 64 bits, qui dans 1 an sera tres tres demandé ...
Un OS qui recevra des Mises à Jour frequentes ...
Une rapidité accru ...
Un prix dérisoire pour le travail fourni : 29&#8364; ...



KDO ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Il y a clairement un risque, a cause du passage au 64 bits. Verifie la compatibilite du peripherique, j'ai deja trouve une liste sur le web des applications validees sur SL.



Je connais cette liste. Mais elle ne recense que les logiciels, pas les pilotes de périphériques.


----------



## HmJ (25 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je connais cette liste. Mais elle ne recense que les logiciels, pas les pilotes de périphériques.



Exact, sachant qu'il y a une liste d'applications, il y aura sans doute bientot egalement une liste des devices. Ce qui n'empeche pas, en attendant, de contacter le support client du fabriquant qui te preoccupe


----------



## matou4 (25 Août 2009)

Si vous avez acheter un mac après le *8 Juin 2009*,​vous êtes donc face à une mise à jour vers Snow Leopard 10.6 (si vous désirez upé). Apple propose un programme de mise à jour, en effet, la maj vous est facturé seulement 8,95, alors profitez ! 
Cependant, vous etes nombreux à subir un BUG provenant du site, en effet, impossible d'ajouter l'OS dans le panier. Pas de panique ! 
Rendez vous sur : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/uptodate/
et cliquez sur le lien : _Si vous avez acheté votre ordinateur dans un Revendeur Agréé Apple, suivez ce lien pour participer au programme._
*Attention : * Cela s'applique dans le cas d'un achat d'une licence (on peut en placer 2 ou 3 dans le panier ou plus)
Il ne vous reste plus qu'à remplir les champs : attention encore, dans magasin : indiquez Apple Store,  ville : la votre et voilà ! 

Il faut savoir que cela fonctionne, actuellement, ma commandé est indiqué : Expédition le 28 août !!


Voilà


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Exact, sachant qu'il y a une liste d'applications, il y aura sans doute bientot egalement une liste des devices. Ce qui n'empeche pas, en attendant, de contacter le support client du fabriquant qui te preoccupe



Bonne idée.


----------



## valentin. (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question par rapport à la version mise à jour de SL à 29&#8364;.

J'ai bien compris que cette version pour fonctionner nécessitait un 10.5 au préalable installé. 

Mais si dans un avenir plus ou moins proche, je devais formater mon HDD et tout réinstaller, serais je obligé de me taper une réinstall de Leopard pour pouvoir réinstaller après SL ?

Merci pour vos éclaircissements .


----------



## patcorinne2000 (25 Août 2009)

valentin. a dit:


> Mais si dans un avenir plus ou moins proche, je devais formater mon HDD et tout réinstaller, serais je obligé de me taper une réinstall de Leopard pour pouvoir réinstaller après SL ?



Je me pose exactement la même question.


----------



## OuiOui (25 Août 2009)

@valentin : Va page 3 de ce topic tu trouveras ta réponse...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Apparemment avec Snow Leopard lorsque l'on "formate"*, il garde la dernière version du système en place par exemple 10.6.1,donc je ne pense pas qu'il te demandera le cd de Leopard...
> Comme la version 10.6.1 devrait sortir dans la foulé de 10.6 (c'est une question de jours) à mon avis tu peux te contenter d'acheter une version mise à jour.
> 
> *
> (Dans le sens ou tu fais une nouvelle clean install sur ton ancien système, si tu repars sur un disque fraîchement formaté c'est clair qu'il te faut une version complète.)



Donc , si je comprends bien , si je fais une simple maj leopard>snow leopard , j'achète la maj , par contre , si je veux directement formater (tout remettre à zero) pour l'arrivée de leopard , je dois acheter le version complète ?

Ce qui m'emebête , c'est que je n'ai pas besoin d'ilife (de plus , j'ai la 06 fournie avec le mac) , et j'utilise iwork 09' que j'ai déjà , donc la mac box set ne me sert un peu à rien...:hein:


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Oui, ça aussi, c'est clair. Mais ce qui est le plus frappant, c'est l'extinction: à peu près 40 secondes sur Léopard, 10 fois moins, sur Snow Leopard (4 secondes).



yarglaaaaaa!
je vais pitète pas changer de machine alors! mais juste d'OS!!!


----------



## OuiOui (25 Août 2009)

@etienne000, valentin, patcorinne2000
Pour être franc, je pense que vous devriez attendre les premiers retours, d'ici quelques jours il y aura sûrement des personnes qui auront formatés leurs disques dur qui pourront répondre à cette question.

Personnellement je pense que c'est une absurdité si on doit ré-installer Leopard sur un disque "neuf" pour pouvoir installer 10.6. 
Mais c'est peut être le cas... 
En tout cas si vous avez une sauvegarde time machine je ne pense pas qu'il faudra ré-installer Leopard. 
Ou peut être que le cd d'installation de Snow Leopard demande d'insérer un cd de Leopard pour finaliser l'installation lorsque le système s'installe sur un disque dur clean.


----------



## valentin. (25 Août 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> @valentin : Va page 3 de ce topic tu trouveras ta réponse...




Arf, j'avais parcouru pourtant les 5 pages rapidement pour éviter de reposer une question déjà traitée...

Bref, désolé et merci pour la réponse !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> @etienne000, valentin, patcorinne2000
> Pour être franc, je pense que vous devriez attendre les premiers retours, d'ici quelques jours il y aura sûrement des personnes qui auront formatés leurs disques dur qui pourront répondre à cette question.



Merci 

Enfin , je verrai ça avec mon apr le jour ou ils l'auront .


----------



## sebdeblp (25 Août 2009)

Oui c'est sur, si vous voulez en être certain il va falloir attendre les retours. Ce que j'ai lu sur macgé, c'est qu'il y aura quand même moyen d'installer à partir de zéro via l'utilitaire de disque. Alors logiquement ca ne devrait pas poser problème, puisque : 

- en premier lieu, on met à jour notre système, on à donc Snow
- si on veut formater ensuite, le DVD remarque que Snow est déja installé, donc à priori pas de problèmes pour réinstaller sur un disque effacé via l'utilitaire de disques.

Enfin, j'espère...
Vous nous voyer réinstaller Léopard puis Snow pour faire une clean install ?  Quelle perte de temps...


----------



## matou4 (25 Août 2009)

Je viens de tomber sur un truc bizard, une "communauté" mac ... ^^  wait & see 

macgé a du souci à se faire ! 

http://macos-sl.niloo.fr/

En tt cas le nom est vachement peu original ... bof ..


----------



## Youl (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir parcouru rapidement les 5 pages, j'ai une petite question qui je l'espère n'a pas déjà été posé : Est-ce que QuickTime X sait lire les .avi ou aura ton encore besoin de perian ou autres ???

Merci d'avance,


----------



## jack007 (25 Août 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas considérer à mon avis Snow Léopard comme un changement de système (Tiger --> Léopard) Mais plus comme une grosse mise à jour ( genre 10.5.7 --> 10.5.8)



y'a-t-il pas un risque de perte de données (musiques, fotos et vidéos)avec "Ecraser et Installer"?


----------



## pickwick (25 Août 2009)

Ecraser cela écrase......
Archiver cela conserve....
simple non ?


----------



## Baracca (25 Août 2009)

Un Apple Store ouvre sur Beziers début Septembre (a 10 mètres de chez moi  ) donc j'irais au plus près de la démonstration


----------



## matou4 (25 Août 2009)

Ola pickwick, tu m'apprends un truc, écraser : cela écrase ;  si l'on veut mètre juste à jour en 10.6 en conservant apps et docs, tu fais quoi ? 

Merci d'av'


----------



## Mr Fon (25 Août 2009)

tu mets ton cd d'install dans la fente, et tu laisse faire le reste.....
il s'installera comme simple mise à jour, et toutes tes applis seront conservés ainsi que tes préférences, seul un petit fichier sera crée si tu as des applis non compatibles SL et seront stockés dedans ce même fichier.

Bien évidemment tu as une sauvegarde de tout ton système faite au préalable avec time machine (sur un disque dur externe)au cas ou si ya un plantage....enfin cela parait etre un minimum de sécurité à faire, même en temps normal...


----------



## matou4 (25 Août 2009)

ok, j'avoue que écraser, tu écrase ... m'a fait peur !


----------



## pickwick (25 Août 2009)

Je parlais de tes données et pas de ton nez.... tu avais bien compris !!


----------



## bompi (25 Août 2009)

On va dire que, tous les cent posts (environ) nous rappellerons :
FAITES UNE SAUVEGARDE COMPLÈTE AVANT D'INSTALLER ...
(pour ma part TM + clone comme d'hab')


----------



## Chris0607 (25 Août 2009)

Et c'est possible de faire la mise à jour de snow léopard sur mon macbook air? Sachant que je n'ai pas de lecteur de dvd externe.


----------



## bourme (25 Août 2009)

Salut tout le monde!

Quel surprise snow léopard le 28 août, génial! Mais j'ai quand même une question, peut-être même plusieurs!

Qu'elle est la différence entre les 2 versions (mis à part serveur) mis en vente par apple?
Faut-il mieux acheter celle à 29&#8364; ou celle à 160&#8364;? 
Est ce que si j'achète celle à 29&#8364;, je saurai réinstaller l'os vierge complètement sur mon ordinateur (même en ayant installer snow dessus avant, imaginons que c'est pour revendre vierge l'ordi après une bonne utilisation)??

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Henri

N.B. ca te va ainsi Dos Jones?

On va dire que c'est bien&#8230;


----------



## matou4 (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
La version à 29 est une version de mise à jour depuis Leopard 10.5 vers SL.
La version à 160 est SL avec iLife et iWork 09.
Oui, avec la version à 29, tu pourras mètre ton mac à neuf, via l'utilistaire de disque.

Voilà, si je me suis trompé, ... qu'on me corrige, mais je crois pas ...


----------



## xao85 (25 Août 2009)

Chris0607 a dit:


> Et c'est possible de faire la mise à jour de snow léopard sur mon macbook air? Sachant que je n'ai pas de lecteur de dvd externe.



Il te faudra un autre mac avec un lecteur ou acheter un lecteur externe.


----------



## bourme (25 Août 2009)

Ok merci pour cette réponse qui fut rapide!!!

Bon aller c'est parti pour la commande alors


----------



## cloverfield60 (25 Août 2009)

Je ne comprend pas le truc du dvd externe...


----------



## pickwick (25 Août 2009)

cloverfield60 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas le truc du dvd externe...



sur un MBA (MacBook Air) n'y a pas de lecteur de DVD il faut bien passer par un lecteur EXTERNE, ou brancher un autre mac et utiliser son lecteur à lui.


----------



## moebius80 (25 Août 2009)

bompi a dit:


> On va dire que, tous les cent posts (environ) nous rappellerons :
> FAITES UNE SAUVEGARDE COMPLÈTE AVANT D'INSTALLER ...
> (pour ma part TM + clone comme d'hab')



C'est ce que je fais aussi....

Sinon, j'avais une question...il y a un numero de licence avec snow leopard ? Sinon comment empêcher les gens de se prêter le DVD d'install ?


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> C'est ce que je fais aussi....
> 
> Sinon, j'avais une question...il y a un numero de licence avec snow leopard ? *Sinon comment empêcher les gens de se prêter le DVD d'install ?*


On peut pas On est pas sous Window$

Après c'est juste une question d'honnêteté vis à vis d'Apple


----------



## moebius80 (25 Août 2009)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...De tout façon, c'est un DVD à posseder et puis 29 euros...c'est pas la mort


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...De tout façon, c'est un DVD à posseder et puis 29 euros...c'est pas la mort


Y'en a qui dirait "si c'est gratuit c'est mieux"&#8230; :mouais:

Par contre rien n'empêche Apple de récupérer les informations sur une machine notamment quand on passe par le module "Mise à jour de Logiciel" et de tenir à jour une base de données&#8230;

Mais je crois que leur politique est plutôt de faire confiance à leurs utilisateurs&#8230;


----------



## GRESSY (25 Août 2009)

Je possede un MacBook avec MacOSX 10.5.8 Processeur 2.2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo,mais J'ai une carte GMA X3 100.
Est ce je peux mettre Snow Leopard.


----------



## Frodon (25 Août 2009)

GRESSY a dit:


> Je possede un MacBook avec MacOSX 10.5.8 Processeur 2.2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo,mais J'ai une carte GMA X3 100.
> Est ce je peux mettre Snow Leopard.



Oui aucun problème. Le seul avantage que ta machine ne pourras pas tirer parti c'est OpenCL. Mais à par cela, ta machine exploitera Snow Leopard pleinement, optimisations, 64bits et Grand Central y compris.


----------



## moebius80 (25 Août 2009)

Salut,

j'ai été dans le détail de ma config et sur la carte vidéo j'ai : 
  Jeu de composants :	NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS

Je suppose que c'est bon pour snow mais dans les descriptif j'ai uniquement vu 8800 GTS....

Votre avis ?


----------



## Frodon (25 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'ai été dans le détail de ma config et sur la carte vidéo j'ai :
> Jeu de composants :    NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS
> ...



La seule limitation, s'il y en a, ca sera au niveau d'OpenCL.

La différence entre la GS et la GTS c'est la fréquence (550MHz contre 650MHz) et seulement 96 processeurs de shading (shaders processors) sont actif alors que la GTS en à 112, le bus mémoire est aussi limité à 192bits, contre 256bits sur la GTS...

Donc j'aurais tendance à dire que ca devrait passer pour OpenCL, mais bon à vérifier.


----------



## moebius80 (25 Août 2009)

ok merci


----------



## CBi (25 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, ce qui m'intéresse est de savoir si Snow Leopard est compatible avec les versions actuelles des pilotes de la Canon MP600R, qui ne sont pas inclus d'origine.



Pour Canon, je ne sais pas, mais pour HP, la dernière Newsletter Mac-HP annonce que la liste des imprimantes HP compatibles Snow Leopard sera disponible ici dès la date de commercialisation de l'OS.

J'attendrai donc vendredi pour voir...


----------



## webich (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais peut être venir avec une bête question, même si j'estime qu'il n'y a pas de bête question . Qu'elles ont réellement les gros avantages de switcher sur snow leopard quand on est sur leopard? la vitesse et à part ça?

Deuxième question, pour la mise à jour, je vais devoir faire une ré-installe de mon MBP ou pas?
Merci @ tous pour mon éclaircissement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2009)

webich a dit:


> Je vais peut être venir avec une bête question, même si j'estime qu'il n'y a pas de bête question . Qu'elles ont réellement les gros avantages de switcher sur snow leopard quand on est sur leopard? la vitesse et à part ça?



L'optimisation pour les processeurs Intel et le délestage du support des Power PC (6 Go libérés d'un coup  sur le disque dur ) et toutes les autres joyeusetés incluses dans le moteur : Grand Central, Open CL,....



webich a dit:


> Deuxième question, pour la mise à jour, je vais devoir faire une ré-installe de mon MBP ou pas?
> Merci @ tous pour mon éclaircissement



Il n'y a plus qu'un choix d'installation : par-dessus Leopard, comme une simple mise à jour.

Toutefois l'option "Effacer et installer" existe encore mais il faut en passer par Utilitaire de disque. Mais ça n'a rien d'obligatoire.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, ce qui m'intéresse est de savoir si Snow Leopard est compatible avec les versions actuelles des pilotes de la Canon MP600R, qui ne sont pas inclus d'origine.



Apple nous promet :



> Mise à jour automatique des pilotes d'imprimantes.
> Snow Leopard s'assure que vous disposez toujours du tout dernier pilote, pour profiter pleinement de votre imprimante. Lorsque vous connectez une imprimante, Mac OS X peut télécharger le dernier pilote sur Internet. Il vérifie ensuite à intervalles réguliers que le dernier pilote est installé. Dans le cas contraire, il télécharge la dernière version via l'option Mise à jour de logiciels. Tout simplement.



A voir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2009)

J'ai vu. 

Mais la dernière mise à jour du pilote d'impression de mon imprimante date du 12/11/2007. A l'heure actuelle, si j'installe Snow Leopard, je doute qu'il trouve une mise à jour à installer. 

De toutes façons, j'ai envoyé un message au service d'assistance de Canon pour essayer d'en savoir plus, comme me l'a suggéré HMJ.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Août 2009)

Ce qui me semble intéressant dans la promesse d'Apple, c'est certes d'avoir une automatisation de la mise à jour du pilote d'une imprimante déjà installée,
mais aussi de voir apparaître une recherche possible du pilote par le Mac à la première connexion d'une nouvelle imprimante. 

Mais je n'ai peut-être pas bien compris ton souci : si le pilote est dans ton Leopard, il sera aussi dans sa mise à jour en SnowLeopard, non ?
= tu redoutes que 10.6 efface des pilotes, ou les rende incompatibles ? ou tu prévois une fresh install ?  ou tu n'as jamais installé ta Canon sur Leopard ?


----------



## Vladimok (25 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Au niveau de la compatibilité logiciel: j'ai ce site:

http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/

mais on ne parle que des toutes dernières version de logiciels.

Donc les logiciels actuels, qui tourne avec Leopard, seront-ils réellement compatible avec Snow ?

Savez-vous également si TOAST TITANIUM 9 est compatible avec Snow?
Savez-vous également si TRI-BACKUP 4 est compatible avec Snow?

Mon scanner EPSON PERFECTION 4180, et mon imprimante CANON I865 fonctionnerons t-ils avec avec leurs logiciels respectifs ?

Je dois dire que cette mise à m'intéresse, mais que la compatibilité m'inquiète.

Merci


----------



## Baracca (25 Août 2009)

Justement, je me posais la question, si pas mal de logiciels pourront ronronner avec avec le chaton des neiges ?

Après avoir testé la version de Photoshop Element 6, je comptes l'acheter, mais voulant surement (surement doit être de trop  ) aussi passer sur SL, je ne vois pas cette applications dans la liste ! Une idée


----------



## jmos (25 Août 2009)

Apparemment PSE 6 ne marche pas avec SL...si on en croit la liste des applications testés ( source Wikipédia, le lien est dans les posts précédents ). Ca m'étonne un peu d'Adobe, mais comme la version Mac est en retard sur la version Windows ( qui en est à 7, avec quelques goodies supplémentaires ), c'est peut-être PSE 7 pour Mac qui sera compatible SL. Voir LR, dont seule LR2 sera compatible apparemment.
Désolé de jouer les rabat-joies, mais je crois que je vais attendre un peu, ayant été échaudé par le passage de Tiger à Leopard...Leopard est devenu vraiment stable à partir de 10.5.2. Alors je crois que je vais laisser les audacieux essuyer les plâtres. J'ai trop galéré avec les applications qui se plantaient sans prévenir et les données perdues après des heures de travail ( et malgré Time Machine ). Seuls les acheteurs récents d'un Mac sans historique ( c'est à dire pas de reprise d'un ancien Mac ) peuvent se lancer sans crainte.
Apple à l'air très sûre d'elle sur ce coup puisque les options d'installations sont basiques ( mise à jour simple et puis un "effacer et installer" à partir des uitiltaires ) et j'aimerais me tromper, parce que moi aussi je le voudrais, mais la sagesse c'est bel et bien d'attendre


----------



## Gaspoute (25 Août 2009)

J'hésite aussi à acheter SL à cause de cette incompatibilité avec Photoshop Elements 6 :s Je me demande même si cette liste est réellement fiable. J'attends aussi un peu, histoire de voir les retours s'ils sont positifs ou non.


----------



## Nitiel (25 Août 2009)

Une question qui concerne snow leopard et techtool pro 5, la mise à jour pour snow leopard est-elle payante comme pour le passage de tiger à leopard ? Combien de temps après la sortie de l'os est-elle dispo (approximativement)*?

merci


----------



## moebius80 (26 Août 2009)

Salut, j'ai trouvé ma réponse sur le fait que ma carte graphique supporte ou pas Open CL (j'ai la 8800 GS)



> OpenCL
> requires one of the following graphics cards or graphics processors:
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce GT 120, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GTX 285, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 8800 GS, Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX5600
> ATI Radeon 4850, Radeon 4870


----------



## HmJ (26 Août 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Savez-vous également si TOAST TITANIUM 9 est compatible avec Snow?



Deja que seul Toast 10 fonctionne, sans aucun des autres composants...


----------



## matou4 (26 Août 2009)

Je viens d'apprendre la news, Onyx, non compatible SL, mais c'est le drame !! ^^^



ahhhhhhh !!!  :sleep:


----------



## HmJ (26 Août 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre la news, Onyx, non compatible SL, mais c'est le drame !! ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhh !!!  :sleep:



Ca prend toujours un peu de temps, on avait deja attendu un peu pour Leopard. Et, franchement, c'est le genre de soft qu'on n'utilise pas avant d'avoir eu pas mal de retours utilisateurs


----------



## matou4 (26 Août 2009)

J'espere qu'il va être mis à jour, je l'aime moi onyx, ... c'est mon ccleaner de mac ... 

Sinon, iCompta (gratuit), aussi performant que les autres logiciels de gestion bancaire (payant), ne tourne pas au top il parait ... aiee 
N'ayant pas connu le passage de Tiger à Leo, je verrai bien, mais en tout cas, sous XP => Vista je n'avait pas eu de blem moi ... à voir , SL n'est pas encore dans mon mange disque !


----------



## Aozera (26 Août 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde. 

J'ai une petite question. 
J'ai reçu un nouvel appareil -un macbook pro 15"- dans le cadre de ma garantie FNAC 3 ans. Ca fait à peine 1 semaine que je l'ai. Mon ancien appareil était un early 2008.
J'ai bien une facture attestant que j'ai acquis la machine, mais le bon d'achat pour le remplacement n'est pas mentionné dessus.  

Je me pose donc la question, suis-je éligible à l'offre a 8.95 pour Snow Léopard ?


----------



## patipod (26 Août 2009)

bonjour, petite question concernant la suite ilife préinstallée lors de l'achat d'un mac.
Est ce que les applications (iphoto, imovie, etc ...) sont conservées ?
Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h05 ----------

@Aozera
http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/uptodate/
Tu pourras peut être trouvé une réponse vient le lien ci dessus
Cdlt


----------



## HmJ (26 Août 2009)

Aozera a dit:


> Je me pose donc la question, suis-je éligible à l'offre a 8.95 pour Snow Léopard ?



Bien sur, aucun probleme


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Oui, ça aussi, c'est clair. Mais ce qui est le plus frappant, c'est l'extinction: à peu près 40 secondes sur Léopard, 10 fois moins, sur Snow Leopard (4 secondes).



_ Pourquoi ?

--> Parce qu'on en aura marre de SL et qu'on sera pressé qu'il s'arrête ? 

A+


----------



## moebius80 (26 Août 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> J'espere qu'il va être mis à jour, je l'aime moi onyx, ... c'est mon ccleaner de mac ...
> 
> Sinon, iCompta (gratuit), aussi performant que les autres logiciels de gestion bancaire (payant), ne tourne pas au top il parait ... aiee
> N'ayant pas connu le passage de Tiger à Leo, je verrai bien, mais en tout cas, sous XP => Vista je n'avait pas eu de blem moi ... à voir , SL n'est pas encore dans mon mange disque !



Moi aussi j'utilise icompta...mais je pense qu'une mise à jour va arriver....
Sinon tu dois être un des rares à ne pas avoir eut de probleme au passage de xp--> vista... sauf si tu l'as fait bien apres sa sortie...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ce qui me semble intéressant dans la promesse d'Apple, c'est certes d'avoir une automatisation de la mise à jour du pilote d'une imprimante déjà installée,
> mais aussi de voir apparaître une recherche possible du pilote par le Mac à la première connexion d'une nouvelle imprimante.
> 
> Mais je n'ai peut-être pas bien compris ton souci : si le pilote est dans ton Leopard, il sera aussi dans sa mise à jour en SnowLeopard, non ?
> = tu redoutes que 10.6 efface des pilotes, ou les rende incompatibles ? ou tu prévois une fresh install ?  ou tu n'as jamais installé ta Canon sur Leopard ?



Mon pilote appartient à la catégorie "non livré d'origine dans Mac OS X donc à télécharger sur le site du fabricant et à installer soi-même". A l'heure actuelle mon pilote tourne sous Leopard. 

Pour Snow Leopard, s'il était livré d'origine, je n'aurai pas de question à me poser. Mais comme il ne l'est pas, elle se pose. Quant à ce que SL récupère lui-même la mise à jour, ce ne sera possible que quand une mise à jour sera disponible. Pour l'instant ce n'est pas le cas. Il ne reste donc que la version actuelle qui date de 2007 et la question est de savoir si elle marche ou pas avec SL.


----------



## VLG (26 Août 2009)

Je voudrais éclairer un point qui ne semble pas clair pour pas mal de monde, ayant lu tous les messages de ce topic...
La version à 29 , que tout le monde appelle la version MAJ de Leopard, est en réalité lL version complète de l'OS.
Dans la MacBox, ils mettent Snow Leopard + iLife + iWork, c'est pour cela que c'est plus cher, mais ce n'est pas pour cela que vous avez la version colmplète! Il ne va pas y avoir non plus de version complète autre qui va sortir sur le marché!
N'ayez donc pas de crainte avec ces histoires de "comment faire pour reformater? ou faudra-t-il réinstaller Leopard? Connerie... La preuve? On peut installer la version de SL à 29 sur une partition complètement vierge! Donc certainement depuis Tiger également... (faites moi mentir;-)
Je crois que ce malentendu est une action commerciale.
Le seul impératif par contre : avoir un processeur intel


----------



## pickwick (26 Août 2009)

Tout cela serait faux alors ?
Upgrading from Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard.
If your Intel-based Mac is running Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard, just purchase Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard and follow the simple installation instructions.

Upgrading from Mac OS X v10.4 Tiger.
If your Intel-based Mac is running Mac OS X v10.4 Tiger, purchase the Mac Box Set, which is a single, affordable package that includes Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard; iLife &#8217;09, with the latest versions of iPhoto, iMovie, GarageBand, iWeb, and iDVD; and iWork &#8217;09, Apple&#8217;s productivity suite for home and office including Pages, Numbers, and Keynote.

ce serait gros quand même !!!


----------



## holgé (26 Août 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre la news, Onyx, non compatible SL, mais c'est le drame !! ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhh !!!  :sleep:



Afin que tu ne tombes pas dans la dépression, voici la copie d'un mail que j'avais adressé à Onyx il y a quelques semaines:

_Bonjour,_

_Je fonctionne sous Mac OS X.5.8 et compte acheter en septembre prochain la MAJ OS X.6....

J'aimerais savoir si je peux utiliser ONYX dont je viens d'installer la dernière version?

Il ne vaut mieux pas. En effet, lors de chaque nouvelle version majeure de Mac OS X, je reprend le code et les ressources d'OnyX à zéro. Il est donc préférable d'attendre quelques jours ou quelques semaines la sortie de la version spéciale Snow Léopard. _


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

Ben moi , je testerai pas sur un disque vierge...

Comme quelqu'un l'a dit , le dvd detècte peut-être avec quel os la machine était livrée de base


----------



## webich (26 Août 2009)

> Sinon tu dois être un des rares à ne pas avoir eut de probleme au passage de xp--> vista... sauf si tu l'as fait bien apres sa sortie...



J'ajoute, bien bien après, mais vraiment après!!


Si non merci pour les réponses à mon poste de IDUCK


----------



## xao85 (26 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Deja que seul Toast 10 fonctionne, sans aucun des autres composants...



Ca veut dire quoi, Toast 9 ne marche pas sur Léopard? :afraid:

Parce que moi je suis pas passé au 10!


----------



## HmJ (26 Août 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca veut dire quoi, Toast 9 ne marche pas sur Léopard? :afraid:
> 
> Parce que moi je suis pas passé au 10!



Aucune idee. La liste dont je parlais est ici.


----------



## mac-fan (26 Août 2009)

QuickTime X ,les option pour exporter vers apple tv et sur le bureaux style, son tu débloquer ou il vont vendre un  QuickTime X PRO?


----------



## HmJ (26 Août 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> QuickTime X ,les option pour exporter vers apple tv et sur le bureaux style, son tu débloquer ou il vont vendre un  QuickTime X PRO?



Bonne question, a priori pas de vente de numero de serie pour X.


----------



## Dead head (26 Août 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> QuickTime X ,les option pour exporter vers apple tv et sur le bureaux style, son tu débloquer ou il vont vendre un  QuickTime X PRO?





HmJ a dit:


> Bonne question, a priori pas de vente de numero de serie pour X.



Bonne question peut-être, mais je n'y ai pas compris grand chose.


----------



## HmJ (26 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Bonne question peut-être, mais je n'y ai pas compris grand chose.



Il n'y a pas de vente de numeros de serie pour la nouvelle version, je suppose donc qu'elle devient gratuite, ou du moins qut toutes les fonctionalites sont en libre acces. Peut-etre que certains codecs ne sont pas utilisables par contre, et demanderont une version light de Finat Cut ?


----------



## matou4 (26 Août 2009)

@ moebius : une mise à jour de iCompta est prévu d'ici 1 à 2 semaines  peut etre un SL.

@ moebius et webich : j'ai installer vista à sa sortie ne Janvier, un coup de chance, peut etre, ou une install récente et propre ... plutôt (je suis maniak du PC).

@ holgé : je pense donc que je vais attendre deux semaines alors, histoire d'avoir tout ok en majorité (onyx, icompta et tout) ... En tout cas merci pour l'info holgé !


----------



## mac-fan (26 Août 2009)

Quicktime x sur windows donc


----------



## OSX (26 Août 2009)

BOnjour

Est-ce qu'on sait si le SL sera fourni avec un bootcamp qui a les drivers pour windows7?

MErci


----------



## pickwick (26 Août 2009)

Il y a au moins le bootcamp assistant, donc on peut supposer que oui, comme avec léopard
http://www.apple.com/macosx/specs.html


----------



## aero42 (26 Août 2009)

Salut tout le monde,


Alors dans notre série "La question totalement inutile, mais je la pose quand-même", c'est moi qui m'y colle :

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait à quoi ressemble la petite vidéo d'intro a la fin de l'installation de SL ? Est-ce la même que Léopard ?

voilà, je ne dis pas que cette question m'empêche de dormir la nuit (encore que...), mais voilà, j'y pense comme ça.


----------



## pickwick (26 Août 2009)

C'est la même sauf que tes ventilos  s'emballent te soufflent de l'air froid, la neige te balaie le visage et le félin saute sur tes genoux !!


----------



## rizoto (26 Août 2009)

2 petites questions en passant :

SL sera t-il dispo en boutique le 28/29?

Est il possible de copier le dossier wow au lieu de tout devoir réinstaller et mettre a jour?


----------



## pickwick (26 Août 2009)

1) OUI  comme d'habitude (fnac et revendeurs)
 2) wow ? c'est quoi . L'installation sera très simple, zen


----------



## aero42 (26 Août 2009)

Wow = World of Warcraft.

Je pense qu'il sera nécessaire de tout réinstaller (bonne chance si comme moi, tu as toutes les extensions).

en revanche, les mises à jour téléchargées sont stockées dans le dossier upgrade. Celui ci, et le recopier tel quel une fois que tu as installés toutes les extensions, tu peux le sauvegarder... il détecte normalement et installe ces mises à jours déjà téléchargées.

Mais surtout ne lance pas de mises à jour avant d'avoir rapatrier ton dossier update. Sinon, ça marchera c'est sur mais tu devra te farcir le téléchargement de toutes les mises à jour une par une.  
Mais, je confirme, ça va être loooooong !!! :rateau: Car même si tu n'aura pas à télécharger ces MAJ, l'installations des maj se fera l'une à la suite de l'autre...


----------



## Frodon (26 Août 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> QuickTime X ,les option pour exporter vers apple tv et sur le bureaux style, son tu débloquer ou il vont vendre un  QuickTime X PRO?



En fait avec Quicktime X tu peux exporter pour Apple TV et autres, mais tu ne peux le faire qu'avec des pré-réglages, aucune possibilité de faire des réglages custom.

Cependant, Snow Leopard est également fourni avec Quicktime 7, installable en option.
D'ailleurs, si tu as déjà une licence Quicktime 7 Pro et que tu mets à jour ton Leopard (donc tu ne formate pas ton disque), il est installé automatiquement dans ce cas.

Donc sous Snow Leopard, il faut installer le Quicktime 7 fourni sur le DVD pour utilsier les options avancées de Quicktime 7 Pro que tu connais déjà sous Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

Juste pour vous dire que mon apr a reçu les boîtes de snow depuis 3 jours (150 copies) , donc pas de soucis pour le 28 Aout


----------



## Aozera (26 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Bien sur, aucun probleme



Bon c'est commandé. qui ne tente rien n'a rien. 



> Je pense qu'il sera nécessaire de tout réinstaller (bonne chance si comme moi, tu as toutes les extensions).
> 
> en revanche, les mises à jour téléchargées sont stockées dans le dossier upgrade. Celui ci, et le recopier tel quel une fois que tu as installés toutes les extensions, tu peux le sauvegarder... il détecte normalement et installe ces mises à jours déjà téléchargées.


Sur Windows ou même Mac OS, je n'est jamais eu besoin de réinstaller le jeu. Un simple copié collé du dossier complet suffit. A la limite, il est conseillé d'effacer les dossiers cache, wtf et interface.


----------



## tomtom3d (26 Août 2009)

bon, j'ai aussi une petite question. J'ai vu un article sur clubic:
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-295616-snow-leopard-embarquerait-antivirus.html
qui dit que SL embarquerait un anti-virus..... Simple rumeur, ou réalité.... qu'en pensez vous, est-ce vrai selon vous???

Thomas


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Août 2009)

Oui, c'est vrai 

Et c'est encore mieux qu'on ne le voie pas.

C'est tout


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mon pilote appartient à la catégorie "non livré d'origine dans Mac OS X donc à télécharger sur le site du fabricant et à installer soi-même". A l'heure actuelle mon pilote tourne sous Leopard.
> Pour Snow Leopard, s'il était livré d'origine, je n'aurai pas de question à me poser. Mais  comme il ne l'est pas, elle se pose.


Tu sembles déjà disposer de la liste des pilotes disponibles dans 10.6.0, 
ou quelqu'un a vérifié pour toi ?



iDuck a dit:


> Il ne reste donc que la version actuelle qui date de 2007 et la question est de savoir si elle marche ou pas avec SL.


Tu as apparemment déjà vu des pilotes devenir incompatibles avec une mise à niveau d'OS X ?
Et Gutenprint (et autres) n'a pas pu te dépanner en 10.5 ?


_J'insiste, parce que ma Canon vieillit, et j'essaie de savoir ce qui m'attend, un jour&#8230;_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2009)

tomtom3d a dit:


> bon, j'ai aussi une petite question. J'ai vu un article sur clubic:
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-295616-snow-leopard-embarquerait-antivirus.html
> qui dit que SL embarquerait un anti-virus..... Simple rumeur, ou réalité.... qu'en pensez vous, est-ce vrai selon vous???
> 
> Thomas



Info donnée aussi par MacGe. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h46 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu sembles déjà disposer de la liste des pilotes disponibles dans 10.6.0,



Non.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ou quelqu'un a vérifié pour toi ?



Non plus. De ce côté là, c'est l'inconnue totale.




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as apparemment déjà vu des pilotes devenir incompatibles avec une mise à niveau d'OS X ?



Pas à ce jour. Mais le risque existe et je ne veux pas tenter le diable. Je peux me passer momentanément de certaines applications mais pas de mon imprimante.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et Gutenprint (et autres) n'a pas pu te dépanner en 10.5 ?



Le pilote Gutenprint, encore faut-il qu'il existe pour ce modèle-là. Et je l'ai utilisé sans le savoir avec ma précédente imprimante, une Epson, après avoir migré de Tiger à Leopard. Mais j'ai remis la version officielle que je trouvais mieux.


----------



## Mr Chen (26 Août 2009)

J'ai vu une nouvelle fonctionnalité qui m'inquiète. Est-ce que je suis le seul?

*Réglage automatique des fuseaux horaires.* bon jusque là rien d'alarmant.

Grâce à la technologie *Core Location*

C'est pas un moyen pour tracer nos mac ça?


----------



## Frodon (26 Août 2009)

Mr Chen a dit:


> J'ai vu une nouvelle fonctionnalité qui m'inquiète. Est-ce que je suis le seul?
> 
> *Réglage automatique des fuseaux horaires.* bon jusque là rien d'alarmant.
> 
> ...



T'inquiètes, y'a pas besoin de cela pour tracer ton Mac.

Core Location utilise Internet + les réseaux WiFi alentour pour te localiser, mais même sans Core Location, dès que tu te connectes sur n'importe quel site sur Internet, le site sait où tu es à quelques centaines de mètres près avec ton adresse IP 

Et ca n'ira pas en s'arrangeant, car HTML 5 disposera d'une technique spécifique à la geolocalisation encore plus précise, déjà testable avec Firefox 3.5 et Google Maps.

Ah et aussi: Tu sais qu'on peut te pister avec ton téléphone portable? 

Seul moyen de ne pas être pisté: 

- Jeter ton téléphone portable
- Ne jamais se connecter à Internet avec ton ordinateur


----------



## Mr Chen (26 Août 2009)

C'est pas spécialement le pistage qui me fait soucis, mais l'intrusion dans la vie privé comme ya eu un cas récemment avec les e-book d'amazon.

L'iphone aussi va dans ce sens.. 

/hs off


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté mon MacBook à Montréal fin juin. (après l'annonce concernant SL si je ne m'abuse).
Pensez vous que je puisse achetez SL pour 9$ aux USA ou 9 euros en France ?
Si oui comment dois je procéder ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## sabze (26 Août 2009)

Selon vous, si j'achète la maj, je peux l'installer indifféremment sur mon mac book ou sur le mac familial?
Et si j'achète la version family?
Parce qu'avec léo, les version portable et bureau étaient différentes.


----------



## xao85 (26 Août 2009)

Question: est-ce que l'on sait quelles sont les machine apple qui ont un EFI 64 Bits?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2009)

sabze a dit:


> Selon vous, si j'achète la maj, je peux l'installer indifféremment sur mon mac book ou sur le mac familial?
> Et si j'achète la version family?
> Parce qu'avec léo, les version portable et bureau étaient différentes.



Il n'y a jamais eu de version portable et version bureau. Tu dois confondre avec les DVD fournis avec chaque Mac qui sont propres à chaque type de Mac.

Si tu as 2 Mac, achète la version family.


----------



## sabze (26 Août 2009)

C'est quoi la différence entre les dvd et l'OS? :rose:
Merci de ne pas vous moquer de ma question... Je sens bien qu'elle c... mais je préfère être une idiote qui a compris qu'une malin ignorante! lol


----------



## Frodon (26 Août 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Question: est-ce que l'on sait quelles sont les machine apple qui ont un EFI 64 Bits?



Go to: Applications/Utilities

Double click on Terminal

Then paste this command: ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi

Mais c'est pas parce que tu as un EFI 64bits que tu pourras booter sur le noyau 64bits.
Normalement les machines qui peuvent booter sur le noyau 64bits sont:







Mais à priori tous les MacBook Pro avec EFI 64bits, tous les Mac Pro avec EFI 64bits, sauf le Rev A, et tous les iMac avec EFI 64bits devraient pouvoir booter avec le noyau 64bits.

Les MacBook non Pro (Unibody inclus), et les Mac Mini ne peuvent pas booter sur l'EFI 64bits, selon ce que j'ai pu lire ici et là sur différent site, et notamment sur netkas.org.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------




sabze a dit:


> C'est quoi la différence entre les dvd et l'OS? :rose:
> Merci de ne pas vous moquer de ma question... Je sens bien qu'elle c... mais je préfère être une idiote qui a compris qu'une malin ignorante! lol



L'OS c'est le logiciel Snow Leopard en lui même, le DVD n'est qu'un support parmi d'autre. Le DVD de Snow Leopard est donc un support DVD qui contient le logiciel Snow Leopard, qui est un OS (Operating System. Système d'exploitation).


----------



## sabze (26 Août 2009)

ok. Donc, pas de souci pour installer l'os quel que soit le support.. Merci!


----------



## Matsuto (26 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Mais à priori tous les MacBook Pro avec EFI 64bits, tous les Mac Pro avec EFI 64bits, sauf le Rev A, et tous les iMac avec EFI 64bits devraient pouvoir booter avec le noyau 64bits.
> 
> Les MacBook non Pro (Unibody inclus), et les Mac Mini ne peuvent pas booter sur l'EFI 64bits, selon ce que j'ai pu lire ici et là sur différent site, et notamment sur netkas.org.




Faux. J'ai un macbook unibody 13" (late 2008, la premier des macbook unibody) et mon EFI est bien 64 bits donc on peut rajouter la serie des macbook 13" unibody a la liste des mac capable de booter en 64 bits


----------



## milox (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour,



iDuck a dit:


> Si tu as 2 Mac, achète la version family.



Indispensable d'un point de vue théorique (légal) ou pratique (impossibilité technique d'installer la version à 29 sur plusieurs postes) ?


----------



## sinedie (26 Août 2009)

Question bonus: avec les dvd snow leopard fournis logiquement a partir de vendredi avec un nouveau mac sera t il possible de faire la maj depuis leopard ou c'est reinstall de systeme obligatoire?

Puisque personne n'est devin, est-ce que le dvd de leopard OEM permet une maj depuis tiger ou il faut obligatoirement une version retail pour ca?

Merci!!


PS: J'ai le DD de mon ancien macbook unibody 13" que j'ai revendu ce WE, et je compte acheter un MBP 15" ce WE pour avoir snow leo. Dans un premier temps, je compte juste remettre le DD de mon ancien macbook avec Leopard, et espere par la suite pouvoir faire la mise a jour snow leo grace aux dvd inclus. Possible?


----------



## Frodon (26 Août 2009)

Matsuto a dit:


> Faux. J'ai un macbook unibody 13" (late 2008, la premier des macbook unibody) et mon EFI est bien 64 bits donc on peut rajouter la serie des macbook 13" unibody a la liste des mac capable de booter en 64 bits



Non, selon Netkas.org, les Macbook Unibody 13" ne boot pas sur le noyau 64bits.

Comme je l'ai dit, selon netkas.org, avoir le firmware EFI en 64 bits NE SUFFIT PAS! Les MacBook (Unibody inclus) et les Mac Mini ne peuvent pas booter sur le noyau 64bits, avec ou sans EFI 64bits.

Toujours selon netkas.org, il y a moyen de contourner cette limitation, sur toutes machines avec processeur 64bits, quelque soit l'EFI (32 ou 64), en utilisant le bootloader PCEfi (à la base conçu pour les PC "Hackintoshs"), mais c'est loin d'être évident à mettre en oeuvre.

Donc non, je ne rajoute pas le MacBook 13" Unibody à la liste. Il n'est pas officiellement supporté et ne peut pas booter sur le noyau 64bits à moins de bidouiller avec PCEfi.

Il faut noter que les tests effectué par les personnes de Netkas.org est basé sur la version 10A432 fournie aux développeur. Et sauf si la version finale a eu des changement de dernière minute, étant donné que sa build est bien la 10A432, ce qu'on constaté les personnes de Netkas.org devrait se vérifier également sur la version finale.

Cela dit, ca n'est pas plus grave que ca que certaines machine tel que les MacBooks NON pro et les Mac Mini, ne démarre pas actuellement sur le noyau 64bits.
Pour le grand public, clients de ce type de machines, le noyau 64bits amène plus d'ennuis que de bénéfice, car il nécessite des pilotes matériels en 64bits, or tous les pilotes de tiers partie (non fournis avec Mac OS X) ne sont pas 64bits. Sans compter que VMWare, Parallels et VirtualBox ne fonctionnent pas pour le moment avec des extensions 64bits, et donc ne fonctionnent pas pour le moment sur un Snow Leopard démarré avec un noyau 64bits.

De plus, le noyau 32bits sait parfaitement executer les applications 64bits, et donc le seul inconvénient majeur d'utiliser le noyau 32bits est de ne pas pouvoir utiliser plus de 32Go de RAM. Mais comme de toutes façon les MacBooks 13" Unibody et les Mac Mini n'en supporte pas autant, ca n'est pas du tout génant.

Evidement, cela n'exclut pas que le noyau 64bits puisse être utilisé sur ces machines dans une prochaine mise à jour de Snow Leopard, mais cela n'arrivera peut être pas pour les premières mises à jour, car je suppose qu'Apple préfèrera attendre de s'assurer que la quasi totalité des créateurs de pilotes de périphériques et des développeurs de logiciels utilisant des extensions noyaux, auront fait des versions 64bits de leurs extensions.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2009)

milox a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> Indispensable d'un point de vue théorique (légal) ou pratique (impossibilité technique d'installer la version à 29 sur plusieurs postes) ?



Indispensable d'un point de vue légal. Du point de vue pratique, il n'y pas d'impossibilité technique mais ça regarde chacun.

Si Apple ne met pas de clé d'activation pour Mac OS X comme Microsoft le fait pour Windows, c'est qu'ils ont confiance.


----------



## radar (26 Août 2009)

Tu nous en reparlera quand SL sera sorti et que tu en auras une version légalement acquise&#8230;


----------



## Rodolphsky (26 Août 2009)

Salut à vous,

J'ai commandé hier par l'Apple Store (Belgique) le Snow Leopard pour 8,95&#8364; (comme j'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro le 30 juin).

Je n'ai toujours pas reçu de mail de confirmation contrairement à ce que le Store indique... Est-ce normal? 
Question supplémentaire: Le CD sera-t-il livré le 28 ou plus tard? Je n'ai pas vu d'indication claire sur leur site.
Et pour finir, en mettant à jour, nos données sont-elles effacées? (tout doit être réinstallé? ;o)

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour vos réponses.

PS: désolé si ma question a déjà été abordée, j'avoue avoir un peu la flemme de chercher dans 10 pages :s


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Août 2009)

Rodolphsky a dit:


> .../...
> PS: désolé si ma question a déjà été abordée, j'avoue avoir un peu la flemme de chercher dans 10 pages :s



Avec ça, nous on risque d'avoir la flemme de répondre


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2009)

Rodolphsky a dit:


> Salut à vous,
> 
> J'ai commandé hier par l'Apple Store (Belgique) le Snow Leopard pour 8,95 (comme j'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro le 30 juin).
> 
> ...


Ben t'aurais du y'a la réponse 

Au fait dans "10 petits nègres" d'Agatha Christie c'est le juge le coupable ça t'évitera de lire les 200 et quelques pages du bouquin :mouais:


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Août 2009)

sinedie a dit:


> .../...
> Puisque personne n'est devin, est-ce que le dvd de leopard OEM permet une maj depuis tiger ou il faut obligatoirement une version retail pour ca?.../...



Un disque gris (je suppose que c'est de ça que tu parles) n'est techniquement utilisable que sur le modèle (série comprise) avec lequel il a été fourni. Donc un Leopard gris ne peut pas servir à mettre à jour un système Tiger.

Vendre un Mac sans ses DVDs d'origine, c'est comme vendre une voiture sans sa carte grise. Moi j'achète pas.


----------



## Rodolphsky (26 Août 2009)

Ben en fait j'ai un peu zoné quand même D) mais y a que la réponse à la première question ^^(pour le mail).
Pas d'indication pour les deux autres :doute:


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Août 2009)

Rodolphsky a dit:


> Ben en fait j'ai un peu zoné quand même D) mais y a que la réponse à la première question ^^(pour le mail).
> Pas d'indication pour les deux autres :doute:



La réponse à la seconde question se trouve sur le site d'Apple et plus précisément sur ton compte de l'Apple Store (voir tes commandes).

Pour la troisième tu n'as pas bien lu, elle a été abordée.


----------



## Mr Fon (26 Août 2009)

Rodolphsky a dit:


> Ben en fait j'ai un peu zoné quand même D) mais y a que la réponse à la première question ^^(pour le mail).
> Pas d'indication pour les deux autres :doute:



  allé encore une fois.....tu glisse le dvd dans la fente et tu suis les indications....et roulez jeunesse.... s'installe comme une mise à jour, toutes des données et préférences sont conservées ainsi que tes applications.... seule celles incompatibles avec SL sont archivées dans un dossier...

prévoir une petite sauvegarde au préalable avec time machine sur un DD externe avant l'install', on ne sait jamais ... si le fauve fait sauter les plomb....


----------



## Matsuto (26 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Non, selon Netkas.org, les Macbook Unibody 13" ne boot pas sur le noyau 64bits.
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit, selon netkas.org, avoir le firmware EFI en 64 bits NE SUFFIT PAS! Les MacBook (Unibody inclus) et les Mac Mini ne peuvent pas booter sur le noyau 64bits, avec ou sans EFI 64bits.
> 
> ...



Merci pour les precisions! j'avais mal compris!


----------



## radar (26 Août 2009)

radar a dit:


> Tu nous en reparlera quand SL sera sorti et que tu en auras une version légalement acquise




OK pour ne pas en parler avant la sortie officielle de SL.

Quant à supposer que je ne l'ai pas légalement acquise, je ne sais pas d'où tu tiens cette information. Dire que je ne respecte pas les conditions passées avec Apple, ce serait une chose. Mais là, tu racontes n'importe quoi.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2009)

radar a dit:


> OK pour ne pas en parler avant la sortie officielle de SL.
> 
> Quant à supposer que je ne l'ai pas légalement acquise, je ne sais pas d'où tu tiens cette information. *Dire que je ne respecte pas les conditions passées avec Apple, ce serait une chose*. Mais là, tu racontes n'importe quoi.


J'avais oublié de mentionner ce fait&#8230;

Si tu es dévellopeur tu dois respecter la NDA et en cela l'effacement de ton post était justifié&#8230;

N'oublie pas que MacGé est le plus important forum Mac en France et qu'à ce titre il est suivi aussi bien pas des collaborateurs d'Apple que par des collaborateurs d'éditeurs de logiciels&#8230;

Dans 3/4 jours on pourra en parler plus sereinement&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------

Pour ne pas mélanger avec mon post précédent&#8230; 

Mail d'Apple ce jour de confirmation de commande&#8230;

Passée lundi avec un virement bancaire en mode de paiement&#8230;



			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> Nous estimons que votre commande sera expédiée par la poste au plus tard By August 28th.



Tout baigne&#8230; Y'a plus qu'à souhaiter que la poste ne déclenche pas une grève&#8230;


----------



## oahn (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour

j'ai un  Mac OS X 10.5.7 et je me demande si ca vaut le coup d'acheter le snow.

Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## LaurentM (26 Août 2009)

Donc si j'ai bien compris sous OS.X.4.11 il faut acheter le snow leopard à 169 c'est ça ?


----------



## moebius80 (26 Août 2009)

oahn a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai un  Mac OS X 10.5.7 et je me demande si ca vaut le coup d'acheter le snow.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi?



J'en pense que tu as une mise à jour de retard (mais c'est surement fait expres) et que je pense personnellement que ça vaut le coup...Maintenant je pense aussi que je vais attendre quelques jours avant de l'installer pour voir si il y a des "dégats"...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

LaurentM a dit:


> Donc si j'ai bien compris sous OS.X.4.11 il faut acheter le snow leopard à 169&#8364; c'est ça ?



Oui 

Tu as tout intérêt à chercher un leopard pas cher sur ebay et acheter la maj donc


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Août 2009)

Juste par curiosité, Quicksilver marchera-t-il sous Snow ? C'est que j'en ai pris l'habitude...


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Juste par curiosité, Quicksilver marchera-t-il sous Snow ? C'est que j'en ai pris l'habitude...


A lire



> Quicksilver	b56a7	http://code.google.com/p/blacktree-alchemy/downloads/list	 OK	b56a7 reported to work perfectly



De rien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2009)

oahn a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai un  Mac OS X 10.5.7 et je me demande si ca vaut le coup d'acheter le snow.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi?



Comme Moebius, je pense tu as une mise à jour de retard.

Quant à savoir si ça vaut le coup d'acheter Snow Leopard, en ce qui te concerne, toi seul peut le savoir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> [/COLOR]Pour ne pas mélanger avec mon post précédent
> 
> Mail d'Apple ce jour de confirmation de commande
> 
> ...



En même temps, tu ne vas pas l'installer tout de suite. Donc un petit retard dû à une grève de la Poste n'est pas gênant.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> &#8230;
> En même temps, *tu ne vas pas l'installer tout de suite*. Donc un petit retard dû à une grève de la Poste n'est pas gênant.


Détrompe toi&#8230; J'ai déjà cloné le MacBook et j'ai doublé avec une sauvegarde Time Machine&#8230; 

Donc je me lancerais dans l'aventure les zieux fermés&#8230; 

Faut savoir vivre dangereusement ici surtout en tant que modo&#8230;


----------



## mac-fan (26 Août 2009)

Perian marchera t-il avec snow leopard?


----------



## LaurentM (26 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Tu as tout intérêt à chercher un leopard pas cher sur ebay et acheter la maj donc



Ok Merci.... Mais c'est quoi cette connerie encore, ils ne pouvait pas faire comme habituellement....? 

Mais je me trompe peut être mais.... Il n'y a pas un code d'installation dorénavant sur Léopard ?Je veux dire, une fois qu'il est installé sur une machine, peut il être utilisé sur une seconde ?


----------



## mac-fan (26 Août 2009)

je me répète, Perian marchera t-il avec snow leopard?


----------



## Luneart (26 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Détrompe toi&#8230; J'ai déjà cloné le MacBook et j'ai doublé avec une sauvegarde Time Machine&#8230;
> 
> Donc je me lancerais dans l'aventure les zieux fermés&#8230;
> 
> Faut savoir vivre dangereusement ici surtout en tant que modo&#8230;



Petite question bête pour info (et pour apprendre), si tu disposes d'une sauvegarde Time Machine, pourquoi également cloner ton système ?
C'est parce qu'une double sécurité vaut mieux qu'une ou parce que cela peut être réellement utile ?

Merci.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2009)

Luneart a dit:


> Petite question bête pour info (et pour apprendre), si tu dispose d'une sauvegarde Time Machine, pourquoi également cloné ton système ?
> C'est parce qu'une double sécurité vaut mieux qu'une ou parce que cela peut être réellement utile ?
> 
> Merci.


Parce que deux précautions valent mieux qu'une 

Ça m'a permis de tester TM aussi, chose que je n'avais pas encore fait

Mais bon j'ai de la ressource en DD externe


----------



## boodou (26 Août 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> Perian marchera t-il avec snow leopard?





mac-fan a dit:


> je me répète, Perian marchera t-il avec snow leopard?



Vous allez répondre à sa question avant qu'il nous pollue tout le forum ? :mouais:


----------



## Dead head (26 Août 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> je me répète, Perian marchera t-il avec snow leopard?



6 minutes après ton précédent message !  Personne n'est à ton service, ici.


----------



## Luneart (26 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Parce que deux précautions valent mieux qu'une&#8230;
> 
> Ça m'a permis de tester TM aussi, chose que je n'avais pas encore fait&#8230;
> 
> Mais bon j'ai de la ressource en DD externe&#8230;



Ok, merci.
Mais quelqu'un (genre moi) qui ne dispose pas d'assez d'espace libre sur son DD ext pour cloner son système mais qui a sa sauvegarde Time Machine peut il dormir tranquille jusqu'à vendredi ?

Une seule protection c'est bien aussi, non ?


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2009)

Luneart a dit:


> Ok, merci.
> Mais quelqu'un (genre moi) qui ne dispose pas d'assez d'espace libre sur son DD ext pour cloner son système mais qui a sa sauvegarde Time Machine peut il dormir tranquille jusqu'à vendredi ?
> 
> *Une seule protection c'est bien aussi, non ? *


Moi je suis ceinture et bretelle&#8230; 

Pour moi TM et clone sont deux choses diiférentes&#8230; TM permet de remonter dans l'historique des modifications mais pour restaurer son système depuis, cela passe par une réinstallation si le DD interne a crashé&#8230; Enfin d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre&#8230;

Le clone à l'intérêt de pouvoir redémarrer dessus de suite et, si l'on reclone dans l'autre sens, ça défragmente  le DD interne notamment pour les gros fichiers&#8230;

Voili, voilou&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Détrompe toi J'ai déjà cloné le MacBook et j'ai doublé avec une sauvegarde Time Machine
> 
> Donc je me lancerais dans l'aventure les zieux fermés
> 
> Faut savoir vivre dangereusement ici surtout en tant que modo



Bon courage !


----------



## Luneart (26 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Moi je suis ceinture et bretelle&#8230;
> 
> Pour moi TM et clone sont deux choses diiférentes&#8230; TM permet de remonter dans l'historique des modifications mais pour restaurer son système depuis, cela passe par une réinstallation si le DD interne a crashé&#8230; Enfin d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre&#8230;
> 
> ...



Ok, merci pour ces explications. 
Du coup, je comprends mieux l'intérêt du "clone" qui permet de rebooter rapidement sur léopard en cas de problème (compatibilité, ...). Alors que Time Machine permet surtout de ne rien perdre en cas de pépin lors de l'installation.

Par contre on peut se servir de la sauvegarde Time Machine dans le cadre d'une clean install ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pour moi TM et clone sont deux choses diiférentes TM permet de remonter dans l'historique des modifications mais pour restaurer son système depuis, cela passe par une réinstallation si le DD interne a crashé Enfin d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre
> 
> Le clone à l'intérêt de pouvoir redémarrer dessus de suite et, si l'on reclone dans l'autre sens, ça défragmente  le DD interne notamment pour les gros fichiers
> 
> Voili, voilou



Je pense que si, TM permet de restaurer le système. En revanche, contrairement au clone, on ne peut pas booter dessus.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> TM permet de remonter dans l'historique des modifications mais pour restaurer son système depuis, cela passe par une réinstallation si le DD interne a crashé&#8230; Enfin d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre&#8230;



Je plussoie le mesage d'iDuck.
Si tu n'as pas fait de grosse exclusion dans les PréfSystème, cela passe seulement par le DVD d'install, sans vraie réinstall : tu passes par la barre des menus (_Restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde_), et ça restaure tout le contenu de ton Mac aussi vite qu'avec un clone.

Je ne sais pas si ça défragmente (c'est probable), 
mais ça efface toutes tes ACL (ça, c'est sûr).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------




Frodon a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit, selon netkas.org, avoir le firmware EFI en 64 bits NE SUFFIT PAS! Les MacBook (Unibody inclus) et les Mac Mini ne peuvent pas booter sur le noyau 64bits, avec ou sans EFI 64bits.



Deux éléments me semblent confirmer ton affirmation :
- Bootcamp ne supporte Vista 64 Bits que sur les Mac Pro et MacBook Pro au moins early 2008 (cf la kBase) ;
- j'ai fait mi-Juin la mise à jour Java Update 4 sur mon MB P late 2008 : elle m'a installé _Préférences Java_ dans le dossier Utilitaires, je peux y lire que mon MB P comprend Java SE version 6 en 64-bit comme deuxième choix,  et Java WebStart (dans les CoreServices) est passé en version 12.3.0.

Pour vérifier, on pourra aussi passer par là.


Mais que veut dire (dans le lien que je viens de citer) : 





> le kernel pourra ou non se charger en 64 bits sous Mac OS X 10.6


 
Autre question : qu'est-ce qu'une "largeur de bus 64 bits" ? (la kBase en parle à propos de "vieux" Mac tels des Power G4, au rayon RAM et DIMM)


----------



## Frodon (26 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Deux éléments me semblent confirmer ton affirmation :
> - Bootcamp ne supporte Vista 64 Bits que sur les Mac Pro et MacBook Pro au moins early 2008 (cf la kBase) ;
> - j'ai fait mi-Juin la mise à jour Java Update 4 sur mon MB P late 2008 : elle m'a installé _Préférences Java_ dans le dossier Utilitaires, je peux y lire que mon MB P comprend Java SE version 6 en 64-bit comme deuxième choix,  et Java WebStart (dans les CoreServices) est passé en version 12.3.0.



Ces deux points n'ont pas grand chose à voir. La limitation qui fait que les MacBooks et Mac Mini ne peuvent pas booter sur le noyau 64bits est purement artificielle, décidée par Apple. Peut être parce qu'il y a encore des bugs dans certains drivers 64bits pour ces machines??? Ou peut être juste parce qu'ils ne veulent pas avoir à gérer le SAV de petits curieux qui ne comprendrais pas que tel ou tel périphérique ou logiciel utilisant des extensions ne marchent pas avec le noyau 64bits... En attendant que le noyau 64bits soit suffisamment bien supporté par les développeurs tiers.

Pour Java, il est dispo en 1.6 64bits sur toute machine avec un CPU Intel 64bits par contre.


----------



## Vladimok (26 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Deja que seul Toast 10 fonctionne, sans aucun des autres composants...



Alors fonctionne ou fonctionne pas la version 9 ?


----------



## radar (26 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'avais oublié de mentionner ce fait&#8230;
> 
> Si tu es dévellopeur tu dois respecter la NDA et en cela l'effacement de ton post était justifié&#8230;


C'est de la pure hypocrisie de ta part non ? MacGé publie régulièrement des captures d'écran et informations censées être protégées par NDA dans les news et tu utilises ce prétexte pour me  justifier ton accusation non fondée.

Encore une fois, que le poste soit effacé car on n'est pas censé y parler de SL, soit. Mais pas pour une autre raison.


----------



## boodou (26 Août 2009)

Et sinon pour Perian, qu'en est-il ?


----------



## Kamidh (26 Août 2009)

Oui ça fonctionne...


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2009)

Les clients de Xslimmer ont recu un email : ca y est, la 1.7 est compatible Snow Leopard, et on continera d'en avoir besoin pour :


effacer les localisations inutiles
effacer les architectures inutiles (on va quand meme recuperer des PowerPC 32, PowerPC 64, Intel 32 et Intel 64 qu'il faudra bien expurger)
utiliser la compression performante d'OS X pour les applications qui ne l'utilisent pas par defaut
Cela semble curieux de continuer a faire la chasse au gaspi avec des DD de 2 To, mais rappelons-nous que le prix du Go d'un SSD n'est pas le meme, et aussi que nos collections iTunes (Apple Lossless anyone ?) et de photos (RAW) entre autres explosent d'annee en annee. On n'echappe pas a la problematique du nettoyage 

J'aime beaucoup cette application, meme si elle est payante. Je m'en sers a chaque nouvelle installation ou mise a jour, elle ne m'a jamais plante ou complique la vie  Il y a bien sur des alternatives libres, mis les mises a jour sont moins frequentes, notamment pour la black list des applications a ne pas toucher.


----------



## Dead head (27 Août 2009)

Que ceux qui s'inquiètent de ne pas avoir reçu de courriel de confirmation à leur commande de Snow Leopard au prix de 8,90 , sachez que   comme cela a déjà été dit  il n'y a pas à s'inquiéter.

J'ai passé commande le 13 août, et n'ai jamais reçu de courriel de confirmation de ma commande. Et ce matin  ô surprise ! , à mon réveil m'attendait ce courriel m'annonçant l'expédition du félin des neiges.


----------



## xao85 (27 Août 2009)

Pour moi c'est toujours pas expédié!


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2009)

Macworld vient de publier son article sur Snow Leopard. Lecture tres interessante, secondee de tests (que je ne trouve pas tres pertinents de facon generale, car leur methodologie ne me semble pas assez scientifique).

Extrait : "_However, in contrast to Microsoftwhich offers a confusing array of full and upgrade versions of Windows, all of them requiring that users enter a unique serial number in order to prove theyre not piratesApple continues to rely on the honor system for Mac OS X. Not only does Snow Leopard not require the entry of any serial numbers, but the standard version of Snow Leopard is a bootable full install disc that doesnt actually check for the presence of Leopard in order to install. This also means that if, at a later time, you want to wipe your hard drive and reinstall Snow Leopard, you wont have to first install Leopard and then run a separate Snow Leopard upgrade on top of it._"

Donc pas de soucis pour l'installation, aucune verification n'est faite, mais Apple en appelle a l'integrite de l'utilisateur  Bravo Apple


----------



## 2IZI4U (27 Août 2009)

@HmJ: Merci beaucoup ! c'est exactement ce que je cherchais. Car je ne voulais pas écraser mon système mais en installer un tout neuf, et j'hésitais à acheter le DVD à 30 pensant que c'était juste un DVD de mis à jour. 
Bref, merci ça me rassure je vais pouvoir commander Snow léopard sans crainte comme ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2009)

Je ne comprends pas bien l'intérêt de garder Quick Time 7 pro si les outils d'édition sont actifs dans Quick Time X sans payer.


----------



## Frodon (27 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas bien l'intérêt de garder Quick Time 7 pro si les outils d'édition sont actifs dans Quick Time X sans payer.



Parce que tous les outils ne sont pas disponible dans Quicktime X. Par exemple, il semble qu'il ne soit pas possible de customiser les réglages d'exportation, seul des pré-réglages sont disponibles.


----------



## rizoto (27 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Macworld vient de publier son article sur Snow Leopard. Lecture tres interessante, secondee de tests (que je ne trouve pas tres pertinents de facon generale, car leur methodologie ne me semble pas assez scientifique).
> 
> Extrait : "_However, in contrast to Microsoftwhich offers a confusing array of full and upgrade versions of Windows, all of them requiring that users enter a unique serial number in order to prove theyre not piratesApple continues to rely on the honor system for Mac OS X. Not only does Snow Leopard not require the entry of any serial numbers, but the standard version of Snow Leopard is a bootable full install disc that doesnt actually check for the presence of Leopard in order to install. This also means that if, at a later time, you want to wipe your hard drive and reinstall Snow Leopard, you wont have to first install Leopard and then run a separate Snow Leopard upgrade on top of it._"
> 
> Donc pas de soucis pour l'installation, aucune verification n'est faite, mais Apple en appelle a l'integrite de l'utilisateur  Bravo Apple




Oui mais tiger est livre avec Ilife 06. donc si tu installes SL, pas sûr que Ilife 06 fonctionne ...


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui mais tiger est livre avec Ilife 06. donc si tu installes SL, pas sûr que Ilife 06 fonctionne ...



Euh... c'est quoi le rapport ?




iDuck a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas bien l'intérêt de garder Quick Time 7 pro si les outils d'édition sont actifs dans Quick Time X sans payer.



Tout d'abord, il semble que la nouvelle interface surprenne beaucoup, et ca ne plaira pas a tout le monde : le mode menu flottant n'est pas forcement le plus pratique. De plus, il semble que l'export de videos vers iPhone/Apple TV marche, mais pas si les videos sont plus grosses. Une version Pro serait donc peut-etre proposee dans un proche avenir ?

En tout cas, QT 7 Pro est un bon outil dont je n'ai jamais regrette l'achat de la license ; si QT X ne peut pas le remplacer a 100%, alors je ferai cohabiter les deux versions


----------



## Frodon (27 Août 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui mais tiger est livre avec Ilife 06. donc si tu installes SL, pas sûr que Ilife 06 fonctionne ...



Non Tiger n'est pas livré avec iLife. C'est le Mac qui est livré avec iLife, et effectivement à l'époque des Mac fournis avec Tiger c'était iLife 06 qui était fourni.


----------



## rizoto (27 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Euh... c'est quoi le rapport ?



Le rapport ?! Bah. la version de SL a 29 pourra s'installer sur un ordinateur apple équipé de Tiger et de Ilife 06. Mais rien ne prouve que Ilife 06 fonctionnera sur SL.

D'ou l'inutilite de fournir plusieurs versions de SL (une pour les utilisateurs de Tiger et l'autre pour les utilisateurs de Leopard).

Biensûr, ce ne sont que des suppositions. 



Frodon a dit:


> Non Tiger n'est pas livré avec iLife. C'est le Mac qui est livré avec iLife, et effectivement à l'époque des Mac fournis avec Tiger c'était iLife 06 qui était fourni.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Tout d'abord, il semble que la nouvelle interface surprenne beaucoup, et ca ne plaira pas a tout le monde : le mode menu flottant n'est pas forcement le plus pratique. De plus, il semble que l'export de videos vers iPhone/Apple TV marche, mais pas si les videos sont plus grosses. Une version Pro serait donc peut-etre proposee dans un proche avenir ?
> 
> En tout cas, QT 7 Pro est un bon outil dont je n'ai jamais regrette l'achat de la license ; si QT X ne peut pas le remplacer a 100%, alors je ferai cohabiter les deux versions



Et si dans les options d'installations je décoche QuickTime 7, est-ce qu'il me le met quand même ?


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et si dans les options d'installations je décoche QuickTime 7, est-ce qu'il me le met quand même ?



Ben... non. Mais tu pourras toujours le mettre plus tard.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben... non.



Ca semble logique. 



HmJ a dit:


> Mais tu pourras toujours le mettre plus tard.



Merci.


----------



## yhanatos (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour ! J'aurais voulu savoir, travaillant en Allemagne pour l'été, si y en achetant SL, j'aurai quand même accès à une mise à jour en Francais, ou dois-je acheter SL en France pour l'avoir en Francais ?


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2009)

yhanatos a dit:


> Bonjour ! J'aurais voulu savoir, travaillant en Allemagne pour l'été, si y en achetant SL, j'aurai quand même accès à une mise à jour en Francais, ou dois-je acheter SL en France pour l'avoir en Francais ?



L'avantage des produits Apple, c'est qu'ils sont multilingues ! C'est meme la raison de mon switch. Resultat, que tu achetes le produit au Japon ou ailleurs, le package sera un peu different (a cause de la notice), mais le contenu est IN-TER-NA-TIO-NAL. Vive Mac !


----------



## Ax6 (27 Août 2009)

Après lecture rapide des 12 pages de ce topic, je me/vous pose une question :

J'ai un Blackbook coreduo de 2006, il me reste actuellement 10Go de disque dur de libre :

- Est-ce que passer de tiger à Snow a un réel avantage pour moi ? Parce que bon 169 euros pour m'appercevoir que le seul avantage c'est les améliorations de Léopard que je peux trouver à 50 euros...

- Je sais que SL ne détruit pas de données, mais combien faut-il d'espace libre pour l'installation ? Combien prendra-t-il en plus par rapport à Tiger ? (Dois-je nettoyer un peu mon disque dur et récuperer des Go afin d'installer SL)

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Oui , réel avantage , tiger sera bientôt considéré comme obsolète (comme panther à la sortie de léopard) , tu peux acheter la maj à 29&#8364; , il n'y a aucune vérification (cf article macgeneration).

Snow leopard prend 6go d'espace disque.


----------



## corso (27 Août 2009)

Est-ce qu'il en y en a d'entre vous qui vont faire une clean install ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

bon
je n'ai pas bien compris les differentes news a propos du 32/64 bits
soit disant il devait etre 64 bits, mais se lancerait en standard en 32...

si qqn peut m'eclairer
merci


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2009)

corso a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il en y en a d'entre vous qui vont faire une clean install ?



Je vais faire du clean, en laissant juste ma partition donnees.


----------



## Ax6 (27 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui , réel avantage , tiger sera bientôt considéré comme obsolète (comme panther à la sortie de léopard) , tu peux acheter la maj à 29 , il n'y a aucune vérification (cf article macgeneration).
> 
> Snow leopard prend 6go d'espace disque.



Oui, mais bon pas très légal, et sans la dernière suite iLife

Par contre pour le 6go, c'est en plus de tiger : l'installation va prendre 6Go de plus (donc me laisser 4Go XD)

Ou prendre 6Go le temps de l'install et ensuite virer Tiger et donc me libérer de l'espace ?



corso a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il en y en a d'entre vous qui vont faire une clean install ?



Ben écoute, je viens de scanner mon disque dur, je vais devoir le réparer à partir du DVD d'install Tiger (que je sais même pas où je l'ai rangé il y a 3 ans). J'ai su que cette erreur pouvait venir de l'état du Disque Dur.
- Je vais sûrement devoir acheter un autre disque dur interne ( je prendrai un 250Go pour remplacer mon 80 Go)
- Je n'ai pas de Disque Dur FireWire (donc pas moyen de récupérer un clone de mon disque dur et en plus même si je fais ça je reisque de récupérer les erreurs qui sont avec)

Le plus chiant au final c'est qu'après la clean install, je vais devoir réinstaller tout  la Suite CS4, Final Cut Pro, WoW etc... Ca va me prendre un temps fou que je n'ai pas


----------



## rizoto (27 Août 2009)

Suite a la news, Macge

Si on a Tiger, et qu'on veuille respecter la loi. on est obliger d'acheter le macbox...

C'est quand même dommage. Et ce ne serait pas un peu de la vente forcée?


----------



## Frodon (27 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> bon
> je n'ai pas bien compris les differentes news a propos du 32/64 bits
> soit disant il devait etre 64 bits, mais se lancerait en standard en 32...
> 
> ...



Je vais pas aider à ta compréhension en te disant que même lorsqu'il démarre sur un noyau 32bits, il peut executé des programmes 64bits (Leopard le fait déjà ça d'ailleurs).

Donc même si tu démarres en 32bits (fonctionnement par défaut sur toutes les machines sauf les Xserve), tu auras tous les composants en 64bits, sauf le noyau, c'est à dire que le Finder, le Dock, Safari, Quartz...etc seront bien en 64bits.

Il est fortement DECONSEILLE de démarrer Snow Leopard sur le noyau 64bits, car c'est la première version de Mac OS X avec un noyau 64bits et de ce fait, il reste encore pas mal de logiciels utilisants des extensions noyaux, tel que des pilotes de périphériques tiers ou des logiciels de virtualisation, qui ne sont pas adapté à un usage avec un noyau 64bits.

Même Windows 64bits et Linux 64bits ont encore des soucis de compatibilité (pilotes, plugins...) alors même que ca fait déjà un petit moment qu'il existe des version avec noyau 64bits.

Bref, pour monsieur Tout le monde, démarrer sur le noyau 64bits est une mauvaise idée, car il n'aura pas les compétences de comprendre les problèmes d'incompatibilité qu'il risque de rencontrer. Donc à moins d'être un geek ou un développeur qui fait des extensions en 64bits et qui veut tester ses programmes sur le noyau 64bits, ou d'avoir beosin de plus de 32Go de RAM, ca n'a pas grand intérêt de démarrer sur le noyau 64bits pour le reste des gens.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon pas très légal, et sans la dernière suite iLife
> 
> Par contre pour le 6go, c'est en plus de tiger : l'installation va prendre 6Go de plus (donc me laisser 4Go XD)
> 
> ...



Si tu es pret à payer plein pot , c'est ton problème 
En plus , ilife est donné avec tous les mac donc...

Normalement , l'installateur vira tiger .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Je vais pas aider à ta compréhension en te disant que même lorsqu'il démarre sur un noyau 32bits, il peut executé des programmes 64bits (Leopard le fait déjà ça d'ailleurs).
> 
> Donc même si tu démarres en 32bits (fonctionnement par défaut sur toutes les machines sauf les Xserve), tu auras tous les composants en 64bits, sauf le noyau, c'est à dire que le Finder, le Dock, Safari, Quartz...etc seront bien en 64bits.
> 
> ...



Pour dire les choses simplement, le démarrage en 32 bits, c'est comme Classic (Mac OS 9 à X) et Rosetta (PPC à Intel), c'est juste pour assurer une transition en douceur et que tu puisses continuer à utiliser tes périphériques dont les pilotes ne sont pas encore en 64 bits. Idem pour les logiciels de virtualisation.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Je vais pas aider à ta compréhension en te disant que même lorsqu'il démarre sur un noyau 32bits, il peut executé des programmes 64bits (Leopard le fait déjà ça d'ailleurs).
> 
> Donc même si tu démarres en 32bits (fonctionnement par défaut sur toutes les machines sauf les Xserve), tu auras tous les composants en 64bits, sauf le noyau, c'est à dire que le Finder, le Dock, Safari, Quartz...etc seront bien en 64bits.
> 
> ...




ok merci pour ta reponse
qui reste encore tres vague pour moi
donc pour resumer noyau 32 bits, mais certaines applis "virtualisées" en 64 en gros

mais bon, ce sera transparent pour l'utilisateur

j'imagine que ca va apporter un gain aux applis qui seront optimisees genre photoshop si ca se lance en 64 et que ce dernier est fait pour tourner en 64


merci pour ta reponse 


il me tarde de voir si je vais pouvoir faire un upgrade ou une clean install (dvd d'upgrade sur mac commande cet ete)


----------



## Frodon (27 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> ok merci pour ta reponse
> qui reste encore tres vague pour moi
> donc pour resumer noyau 32 bits, mais certaines applis "virtualisées" en 64 en gros
> 
> ...




Pour faire simple: 

1) Que tu démarre sur le noyau 32bits ou le noyau 64bits, dans les deux cas, tu peux executer sans problème des applications 64bits.

2) Le noyau 64bits n'est réellement indispensable que si tu as besoin de plus de 32Go de RAM

3) Le noyau 64bits peut apporter des incompatibilité notamment vis à vis des pilotes de périphériques tiers s'ils n'existent pas de version 64bits, et des logiciels utilisants des extensions noyau, tel que VMWare, Parallels ou VirtualBox, qui n'ont pas encore été adaptés au noyau 64bits.


----------



## Xeon (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour!

Quelqu'un sait s'il sera possible d'acheter snow leopard à la FNAC demain ou s'il faudra patienter quelques jours?


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Août 2009)

Xeon a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Quelqu'un sait s'il sera possible d'acheter snow leopard à la FNAC demain ou s'il faudra patienter quelques jours?


Je regarde dans ma boule de cristal


----------



## moebius80 (27 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je regarde dans ma boule de cristal



Alors... ça donne quoi...


----------



## Frodon (27 Août 2009)

Xeon a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Quelqu'un sait s'il sera possible d'acheter snow leopard à la FNAC demain ou s'il faudra patienter quelques jours?



Normalement oui. Mais la meilleure façon de t'en assurer est d'appeler ta FNAC


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Alors... ça donne quoi...



ça donne que demain sur ce forum cela va être la foire d'empoigne :love:


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2009)

Xeon a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Quelqu'un sait s'il sera possible d'acheter snow leopard à la FNAC demain ou s'il faudra patienter quelques jours?



Un peu partout dans le monde les envois par courrier ont ete commence aujourd'hui (notamment Apple Store et Amazon des 4 coins de la planete) : je pense donc que toutes les enseignes ont ete approvisionnees. Maintenant, est-ce que les quantites suffiront...


----------



## Xeon (27 Août 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses . 



Dos Jones a dit:


> Je regarde dans ma boule de cristal&#8230;



Réfère toi plutôt à ton expérience.  Si, la FNAC vendait leopard le jour même de sa sortie, il est probable qu'il en soit de même pour snow leopard  .


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Alors... ça donne quoi...





			
				Ma boule&#8230 a dit:
			
		

> Par suite d'encombrements sur les routes du futur veuillez rénouveller votre appel ultérieurement


&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Si tu es pret à payer plein pot , c'est ton problème
> En plus , ilife est donné avec tous les mac donc...
> 
> Normalement , l'installateur vira tiger .



Bizarre comme raisonnement... :mouais: Soit on est dans la loi, soit on ne l'est pas, mais a ce moment-la pourquoi meme depenser 3300 JPY moins les 5% de remise (je vous laisse ajuster en USD / EUR) et plutot enfreindre la loi en copiant un media a la sauvage ?

De plus, pour une fois qu'un soft majeur est mis en vente a un tarif tres abordable, il ne faudra pas se plaindre si les prix remontent faute a trop d'abus de ce genre


----------



## Frodon (27 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Si tu es pret à payer plein pot , c'est ton problème
> En plus , ilife est donné avec tous les mac donc...
> 
> Normalement , l'installateur vira tiger .



Sauf que:

- L'iLife que tu as eu avec ton Mac Tiger powered est la version 06, pas la version 09.
- Il n'y a aucune garantie que iLife 06 fonctionne correctement sous Snow Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Je dis ça car je n'utilise pas ilife , donc , pour certains , acheter ilife + iwork ne sert à rien .


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je dis ça car je n'utilise pas ilife , donc , pour certains , acheter ilife + iwork ne sert à rien .



Oui, mais Apple est malin : le client repart content avec un OS pas cher (bonjour Microsoft !) et il est tente de migrer sur les solutions maison


----------



## cloverfield60 (27 Août 2009)

J'ai reçu le mail comme quoi SL était expédié, mais il m'envoie celui avec "ZML" à la fin. Dois-je m'inquiéter?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Pour faire simple:
> 
> 1) Que tu démarre sur le noyau 32bits ou le noyau 64bits, dans les deux cas, tu peux executer sans problème des applications 64bits.
> 
> ...




ok danke schon 

donc plutot oriente serveur et developpeur que le commun des macusers quoi


----------



## HmJ (27 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> ok danke schon
> 
> donc plutot oriente serveur et developpeur que le commun des macusers quoi



... ou utilisateur d'une application deja impactee par ce genre de barrieres depuis longtemps (Mathematica entre autres  mais aussi les futures versions de Photoshop par exemple qui permettront de travailler sur des fichiers toujours plus gros avec toujours plus de filtres, de calques... ... ...)


----------



## Lledrith (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour, quelques questions...

Snow Leopard étant un update de Leopard, est-ce que je dois avoir Leopard d'installé pour installer Snow Leopard ? Ou alors est-ce que je peux formatter mon disque avant ? Je préfère en général faire des installs propres.

Dans leopard j'utilisais time machine, donc est-ce que je peux faire une sauvegarde time machine de mon leopard, formatter le disque de mon Mac, installer snow leopard, puis réinstaller uniquement les applis, documents, ... que je veux ?

En fait le truc c'est que je voudrais faire une install clean de snow leopard, et ensuite récupérer mes fichiers, donc si je pouvais le faire via time machine je trouverais ça pratique... mais est-ce que quand je vais activer time machine sur mon snow leopard il ne va pas effacer le disque time machine de leopard ? 

Merci

Edit : donc pour 32 ou 64, si je comprend bien en tant qu'utilisateur lambda il vaut mieux demander à démarrer sur le noyau 32 bits ? Il y aurait un gain de performance général à démarrer en 64 ? Je suis sur un imac, je n'ai que 2 Go de RAM.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Alors , tu peux faire un effacer et installer via l'utilitaire de disque.

Pour la sauvegarde time machine , si c'est comme pour leopard , pas de soucis , il te proposera de récupérer tes dossiers au premier démarrage (attends les premiers retours ).


----------



## MrSoul (27 Août 2009)

Je vous annonce que mon SL à 30 commandé sur l'Apple Store a été expédié hier par UPS, d'après le suivis d'expédition, je devrais le recevoir aujourd'hui. 

Cependant, j'attendrais un peu les retours des utilisateurs, je veux faire une install depuis zéro, mon leopard a trop grossis avec tous les logiciels que j'ai pu testé.
Je vais également attendre de voir si les pilotes de mon Epson V700 fonctionneront.

Pour le kernel en 64bits, ça n'a aucun intérêt pour le moment, aucun machine ne sait en profiter (comme tout le monde le dit, il permet d'avoir plus de 64Go de ram, hors aucune machine ne permet plus de 32Go dans le parc apple et aucune bourse du commun des mortel ne le permettrait).
Démarrer en 64bits peu entraîner des problèmes de comptabilité matériel (il faut des pilotes dédiés) voir même ralentir la machine. Bref, aucun intérêt pour les 2 ans à venir.


----------



## Aozera (27 Août 2009)

cloverfield60 a dit:


> J'ai reçu le mail comme quoi SL était expédié, mais il m'envoie celui avec "ZML" à la fin. Dois-je m'inquiéter?



De même j'ai reçu le mail, mais ma référence reste "MAC OS X10.6 SNOWLEOPARD UTD FULLFIL-ZML".



> Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'expédition concernant votre commande ******* sur l'Apple Store. Votre commande a été expédiée et vous sera livrée à l'adresse que vous nous avez indiquée.



Et aussi, à quel moment doit on envoyer une preuve de l'achat du mac ? Car sur l'email rien n'est spécifié là dessus.


----------



## cloverfield60 (27 Août 2009)

J'ai bien reçu le mail mais ils m'ont envoyés le SL "ZML" et le transporteur à l'air d'être des Pays-Bas, cela veut il dire que je vais avoir un SL étranger?


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Août 2009)

cloverfield60 a dit:


> J'ai bien reçu le mail mais ils m'ont envoyés le SL "ZML" et le transporteur à l'air d'être des Pays-Bas, cela veut il dire que je vais avoir un SL étranger?



Dit et redit sur le forum les OS Apple sont universels ou, si tu préfères, multi-langues.


----------



## Aozera (27 Août 2009)

Snow léopard est bien multilingues ? Donc ça ne devrait pas poser de problème. Enfin je ne m'inquiète pas.  Mais c'est tout de même étrange que beaucoup ont vu leur commande modifiée en "FR".  Enfin ça serait dommage de ce retrouver avec un packages en langue étrangère.


----------



## Dead head (27 Août 2009)

Aozera a dit:


> De même j'ai reçu le mail, mais ma référence reste "MAC OS X10.6 SNOWLEOPARD UTD FULLFIL-ZML".
> 
> 
> 
> Et aussi, à quel moment doit on envoyer une preuve de l'achat du mac ? Car sur l'email rien n'est spécifié là dessus.



Ne t'inquiète pas. Si Apple ne t'a pas demandé de preuve d'achat du ton Mac, c'est que tu n'as rien à envoyer. Peut-être as-tu enregistré ton Mac auprès d'Apple quand tu l'as acheté ? Auquel cas, Apple n'a pas besoin de copie de ta facture. Quand j'ai souscrit à l'Apple Care le mois dernier, je n'ai eu aucun papier à envoyer.



cloverfield60 a dit:


> J'ai bien reçu le mail mais ils m'ont envoyés le SL "ZML" et le transporteur à l'air d'être des Pays-Bas, cela veut il dire que je vais avoir un SL étranger?


Il n'y a pas de Snow Leopard français, pas plus qu'il n'y a de Snow Leopard étranger. Comme cela a déjà été dit, Snow Leopard (comme tous les OS d'Apple depuis un bon bout de temps) est multilingue. Quand tu l'installeras, il te demandera probablement quelle est la langue que tu choisis. Encore une fois, aucun souci.


----------



## Mr Fon (27 Août 2009)

Une question bête et sans grand interêts, mais elle attise ma curiosité, les plus "techniciens" d'entre nous auront peut être la réponse...

Qd SL sera full 64bits et bootera en tant que tel (d'ici une paire d'années peut être), il sera capable comme énoncé plus haut d'allouer bien au delà de 4 Go de Ram, sera t'il donc possible sur un Imac de 2008 de mettre par exemple, et là je dis n'importe quoi, 2 barrettes de 8Go chacune( donc 16 en tout)? est ce techniquement réalisable sachant qu'à l'achat dans les données constructeurs on nous dit 4 Go maximum( pour ce type de machine)? SL reconnaîtra t-il les 16Go? 
C'est juste par simple curiosité technique sauf si sans même m'en rendre compte un coté geek se réveillerai chez moi....:mouais:


----------



## MrSoul (27 Août 2009)

Tiens, sur le suivis d'expédition, ça a changé, il est dit qu'il est parti aujourd'hui et qu'il arrivera demain (donc dans les temps), c'est limite plus logique.
Le mien est indiqué comme étant : MAC OS X 10.6 SNOW LEOPARD RETAIL-FRA

L'OS est multilingue, c'est un fait, mais la référence FRA concerne en toute logique... la boite / manuels, qui eux est localisés.


----------



## Lledrith (27 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Alors , tu peux faire un effacer et installer via l'utilitaire de disque.
> 
> Pour la sauvegarde time machine , si c'est comme pour leopard , pas de soucis , il te proposera de récupérer tes dossiers au premier démarrage (attends les premiers retours ).



Mais justement, je ne veux pas tout récupérer automatiquement, je voudrais pouvoir récupérer les dossiers et fichiers que je veux, manuellement. Bon je crois que je vais alors faire une sauvegarde à la main en dehors de time machine 

Pourquoi faire un installer via l'utilitaire de disque ? Snow leopard n'est pas un DVD bootable, pour l'installation ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

C'est ce que je fais 

Sinon , c'est juste que apple a décidé que l'effacer et installer se ferait via l'utilitaire de disque (le dvd est bootable).

@ Mr Fon : c'est juste que ta carte mère n'accepte pas plus de 4go de ram , c'est une limitation matérielle , pas logicielle


----------



## Mr Fon (27 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> c'est juste que ta carte mère n'accepte pas plus de 4go de ram , c'est une limitation matérielle , pas logicielle



   Merci pour la réponse, finalement je ne serai jamais un geek....
         Puis mes 4Go me suffisent largement pour l'instant... ma curiosité est donc satisfaite.


----------



## Aozera (27 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Ne t'inquiète pas. Si Apple ne t'a pas demandé de preuve d'achat du ton Mac, c'est que tu n'as rien à envoyer. Peut-être as-tu enregistré ton Mac auprès d'Apple quand tu l'as acheté ? Auquel cas, Apple n'a pas besoin de copie de ta facture. Quand j'ai souscrit à l'Apple Care le mois dernier, je n'ai eu aucun papier à envoyer.



Merci pour ta réponse. 
Mais qu'entend-tu par enregistrement ? Les informations demandées lors du premier démarrage de la machine ? Si tu parle de cela, oui je l'ai fais. Désolé si mes questions paraissent idiotes. :rose:


----------



## holgé (27 Août 2009)

J'ai lu dans les spécifications d'Apple qu'en installant Snowléopard nous allions récupérer 7 Go sur nos disques durs de démarrage. Est-ce que ce "gain" s'applique également aux DD externes gérés par Time Machine?

Merci!


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

Je doute que les 7go disparaissent de Time Machine comme cela, sauf à réinitialiser le tout.
Ce pourrait être dangereux cependant de faire machine arrière sur des fichiers disparus du disque interme à mon avis.
Moi je ferai une réinitialisation de Time Machine, après avoir cloné mon disque dur et avant de passer à l'installation de SL.


----------



## matou4 (27 Août 2009)

Idem, une fois passé à un SL, sur de mes fichiers, je supprime ma sauv TM, et en creé une nouvelle.
Sinon, le forum, c'est un peu la foire des questions deja posté ^^

Au passage moi aussi j'ai un SL en livraison en version ZML ... ?!


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> Sinon, le forum, c'est un peu la foire des questions deja posté ^^



A qui le dis tu !!! Coco et recoco...
Et demain cela va être pire.... je prends des vacances...
sinon c'est pas bon pour mon coeur :love:


----------



## Dead head (27 Août 2009)

Aozera a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> Mais qu'entend-tu par enregistrement ? Les informations demandées lors du premier démarrage de la machine ? Si tu parle de cela, oui je l'ai fais. Désolé si mes questions paraissent idiotes. :rose:



Il n'y a pas de questions idiotes 

Je parlais bien des informations données à Apple lors du premier démarrage de la machine. Moi-même, je n'ai pas envoyé ces informations, n'étant pas connecté à ce moment-là. Plus tard, j'ai souscrit un Apple Care. C'est donc pour ça, je pense, qu'on ne m'a pas demandé de copie de ma facture quand j'ai commandé Snow Leopard.


----------



## Frodon (27 Août 2009)

Alors personne n'a encore reçu son Snow Leopard? Apple aurait il réussi cette fois-ci à faire en sorte que personne ne le reçoive en avance (contrairement à Leopard où il y en avait qui l'avait eu en avance)?


----------



## Ax6 (27 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je regarde dans ma boule de cristal



Pendant que tu as sortie ta boule, avant de la lustrer et de la ranger, Auchan (ou une autre enseigne de ce style) va-t-il vendre Snow Leopard ?


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

Oui sûrement, même Géant Casino vend des Léopard, mais il faudra je pense patienter un peu....


----------



## Aozera (27 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de questions idiotes
> 
> Je parlais bien des informations données à Apple lors du premier démarrage de la machine. Moi-même, je n'ai pas envoyé ces informations, n'étant pas connecté à ce moment-là. Plus tard, j'ai souscrit un Apple Care. C'est donc pour ça, je pense, qu'on ne m'a pas demandé de copie de ma facture quand j'ai commandé Snow Leopard.



Ok ! Tu me rassure. Je n'ai plus qu'a attendre le félin sereinement.


----------



## malcbo (27 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Alors personne n'a encore reçu son Snow Leopard? Apple aurait il réussi cette fois-ci à faire en sorte que personne ne le reçoive en avance (contrairement à Leopard où il y en avait qui l'avait eu en avance)?



Quelqu'un ici prétend l'avoir reçu et installé.. ou alors il est dev


----------



## Ax6 (27 Août 2009)

En même temps, une journée de plus ou de moins pour SL... C'est pas la mort.

...contrairement au chinois qui s'est suicidé après avoir perdu un iPhone 4G proto...


----------



## juju57200 (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous ! Récent switcheur, j'inaugure mon premier post sur ce forum.

J'ai fait l'acquisition vendredi dernier d'un iMac 20 pouces dont je suis très satisfait. Dans la foulée, j'ai fait la commande de SL grâce au programme de mise à niveau sur le site d'Apple.

Jusqu'à maintenant, le statut de ma commande était " expédition à partir de Septembre" mais depuis ce matin, mon statut a changé en " Expédié le: Aug 24, 2009".
Agréable surprise mais je n'ai cependant toujours rien ...

Est-ce une erreur de la part d'Apple car depuis Lundi, mon colis aurait dû arrivé ?
D'autres personnes sont-elles dans mon cas ?
Pensez-vous que j'ai une chance de l'avoir demain car je pars Samedi ?

Je vous remercie par avance ...


----------



## Dead head (27 Août 2009)

Soyez patients ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2009)

Sur Fnac.com il est en précommande avec livraison prévue à partir de demain.


----------



## Ax6 (27 Août 2009)

juju57200 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ! Récent switcheur, j'inaugure mon premier post sur ce forum.
> 
> J'ai fait l'acquisition vendredi dernier d'un iMac 20 pouces dont je suis très satisfait. Dans la foulée, j'ai fait la commande de SL grâce au programme de mise à niveau sur le site d'Apple.
> 
> ...




Bonjour, félicitation pour le switch, Comme Dead Head : Soi patient 

N'ai pas peur  :
Expédié le: Aug 24, 2009, ça veut dire que ça arrive (3 à 5 jours)

Tu devrais le recevoir demain


----------



## tomtom3d (27 Août 2009)

Bon, je suis bien tenté d'acheter ce SL, dont tout le monde parle tellement, mais je me demande, si avec mon MB white, cela vaut bien la peine. Par exemple les nouveautés genre OpenCl ne serviront à rien, si on a une GMA 950... Les utilisateurs simples (pas graphistes ou quoi) ressentiront-ils une réelle différence, ou bien les différences ne sont que en "profondeur"? Le démarrage sera-il par exemple accéléré???

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## juju57200 (27 Août 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Lledrith (27 Août 2009)

Et donc, 32 ou 64 bits pour un utilisateur lambda ? 

Et est-il possible de demander un démarrage 64 bits, et si on voit que trop d'applis sont incompatibles, demander du 32, sans devoir tout réinstaller ?


----------



## MrSoul (27 Août 2009)

Lledrith> 64bits Absolument inutile, sauf pour les développeurs qui touchent au kernel de près (genre développeur de pilotes) et ce au moins pour les deux ou trois ans à venir.

Mais si tu veux tester, tu peux passer de l'un à l'autre très facilement, un simple redémarrage suffit.

----

Sinon, je viens de penser à un truc, je sens que ça va être une galère pas possible avec ma wacom intuos 2 au passage sur leopard, ma souris 4D était très mal reconnu, et j'ai du attendre plus d'un an pour que ce fucking bug soit enfin corriger... j'ai très peur avec Snow Leopard !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> tous les outils ne sont pas disponible dans Quicktime X. Par exemple, il semble qu'il ne soit pas possible de customiser les réglages d'exportation, seul des pré-réglages sont disponibles.



Tiens, QuickTime X semble capable de faire la capture video de l'écran du Mac : http://www.macworld.com/article/142455-4/2009/08/snow_leopard_tweaks.html




iDuck a dit:


> Pour dire les choses simplement, le démarrage en 32 bits, c'est comme Classic (Mac OS 9 à X) et Rosetta (PPC à Intel), c'est juste pour assurer une transition en douceur et que tu puisses continuer à utiliser tes périphériques dont les pilotes ne sont pas encore en 64 bits. Idem pour les logiciels de virtualisation.



C'est ce qui se dit là :


> each of Snow Leopards applications actually contains two versions of the program, nestled inside its application packagea 32-bit program file and a 64-bit version.



Mais, sur macfixit, le son de cloche est un peu différent :


> A 64-bit kernel can only load 64-bit extensions, and a 32-bit kernel can only load 32-bit extensions


Bref, je suis encore perplexe : extension ou double écriture ? ou les deux ??


Pour d'autres que vous deux, voici ce que j'ai compris du 64-bit sur SnowLeopard :
- seuls certains Mac pourront utiliser le 64-bit : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136064/snow-leopard-le-noyau-demarre-en-32-bits-par-defaut
- le 64-bit ne sera destiné (dans les premières versions de SnowLeopard) qu'aux Serveurs et aux développeurs (faudra être une pointure) ;
- SnowL créera un noyau (kernel) 64-bit et un autre 32-bit dans son Système, mais dans ses premières versions, démarrera par défaut sur le noyau 32-bit ;
- certaines applications (Safari, Mail, TextEdit) seront écrites dès le départ en 64-bit, mais fonctionneront parfaitement sur le noyau 32-bit (par le biais de la double écriture 32+64,  ou d'une extension 32-bit) ;
- les applications écrites en 32-bit n'ont pas la double écriture (ou n'ont pas d'extension 64-bit), et ne pourront donc pas fonctionner au redémarrage sur le noyau 64-bit.

Pour vous deux, qui semblez bien informés : qu'appelle-t-on l'EFI 32 ou 64-bit ? = à quel niveau vient-il s'insérer dans mon puzzle ?


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2009)

Du peu que j'en ai compris il est la pierre angulaire : certaines machines (peu nombreuses) ne "profiteront" jamais du 64 bits car l'EFI (équivelent du firmware pour faire court) ne le permet pas. Il se peut que des bidouilles existeront, que des màj de l'EFI le permettront mais au départ : NIET.

Pour un utilisateur lambda, la transition vers le 64 bits n'a qu'un intérêt limité, voir nul : les documents utilisés sont peu volumineux, les besoins de calcul sont somme toute limités. Seuls pourraient être améliorées les applications développées par Apple. Si gain il y a, il ne sera pas énorme : gagner 1/20è de secondes avec Mail, TextEdit...

Pour moi, la transition vers Snow Leopard n'est pas une amélioration immédiate mais un pas en avant pour le futur.

Le démarrage en 32 bit par défaut est une sécurité car les fournisseurs n'ont pas tous adapté leurs pilotes, applications etc.
Forcer le démarrage en 64 bits risque dans les premiers temps d'être source de soucis pour les nombreux utilisateurs de Mac Os X qui dépendent de pilotes pour leurs multi-fonctions, utilisent des plug-ins pour les diverses applications etc.

Si on a les moyens, installer Snow Leopard sur un autre disque pour faire des essais sera la solution la plus sûre. C'est celle que je vais adopter. Un disque dédié, et on voit ce que ça donne.
La production restera sécurisée sur le disque principal.

Ca ne m'a pas empêché de le commander dès que j'ai pu, mais je ne suis pas prêt à faire subir des bugs, incompatibilités et autres surprises à ma compagne qui travaille avec son mac pro.


----------



## matou4 (27 Août 2009)

Je suis impatient de le recevoir ! Ils sont fort chez appel, j'ai bien cru que je ne l'aurai pas pour le cette semaine, mais non, ils ont tout prévu ! envoi le 25 !! 
ils nous ont rien dit, et c'est ça le top, demain un packet de monde va recevoir des envelloppes avec des cakes plats !


----------



## Aozera (27 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour vous deux, qui semblez bien informés : qu'appelle-t-on l'EFI 32 ou 64-bit ? = à quel niveau vient-il s'insérer dans mon puzzle ?



Je ne suis pas "eux", mais je vais te donner un début de réponse dans la limite de mes connaissances . 
L'EFI est similaire au BIOS d'un PC, c'est à dire la couche la plus bas niveau de ton Mac. A ce que j'ai pu lire un peu près partout; qu'on soit en EFI 32Bit ou en 64Bit ne change rien sur la possibilité de boot le noyau en 64Bit. Cependant, certains ne peuvent pas, et là je ne sais pas pourquoi.  Limitation made by Apple je présume. 
Mais Apple ce garde toujours le droit de mettre à jour l''EFI dans une mise à jour ultérieur. 

Enfin je laisse répondre - ou accesoirement me corriger :rateau: - des gens plus compétents.


----------



## matou4 (27 Août 2009)

J'approuve !

Mais je ne pense pas qu'apple modifie l'EFI d'ici peu, ... à mon avis lors du prochain OS, on aura surement le choix ou alors un premier demarrage en 32, si toutes les applis compatibles, alors possibilité de valider un boot en 64 ... 
Apple ne pourra jamais forcé un demarrage en 64, donc pas de modif de l'EFI, enfin je pense ! ^^


----------



## Frodon (27 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est ce qui se dit là :
> 
> 
> > each of Snow Leopards applications actually contains two versions of the program, nestled inside its application packagea 32-bit program file and a 64-bit version.
> ...




Ca n'a rien de contradictoire:

- Le noyau 32bits ne peut charger que des extensions noyau 32bits, mais peut executer aussi bien des applications 32bits que 64bits.
- Le noyau 64bits ne peut charger que des extensions noyau 64bits, mais peut executer aussi bien des applications 64bits que 32bits.

Bref, il ne faut pas confondre extension noyau et application.


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2009)

Un test très intéressant concernant Snow Leopard, sur MacPlus...


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

oui je l'ai signalé sur l'autre fil de Snow Léopard il y a 20 mn. Pas mal !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Bref, il ne faut pas confondre extension noyau et application.



D'accord, le noyau 64-bit ne chargera une application que si elle passe par une extension noyau 64-bit.

Et donc, si et seulement si, en plus, l'EFI est paramétré en 64-bit ??


----------



## Aozera (28 Août 2009)

Une petite question. 
Les nouveaux pilotes BootCamp présents sur le DVD de Snow Léopard supportent t-ils Windows Seven à présent?
Car les méthodes a utilisées sont un peu archaïques pour pouvoir les installer...
La RTM de Seven étant disponible (MSDNAA, etc..), j'avais espoir que cet OS soit enfin supporté.


----------



## matou4 (28 Août 2009)

Mais ? on est le 28, eh ebn ça alors, ... on est pas mort ! Oh ben tient ! Poulalala ...


Sympa le test de macplus ; ) à qd celui de macgé ?!


----------



## HmJ (28 Août 2009)

J'aime bien les tests, mais j'aime encore mieux quand il y a un peu de recul avec un premier retour d'experience d'autres users 

Ca y est, Amazon a poste mon paquet... A minuit...


----------



## Dead head (28 Août 2009)

On est le 28, il est 6 h 36, et je n'ai encore rien reçu 

Quand est-ce qu'on obligera les gens à travailler, outre le dimanche, 7 jours sur 7, 24 h sur 24 ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Un test très intéressant concernant Snow Leopard, sur MacPlus...



Ca donne envie.


----------



## Frodon (28 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> D'accord, le noyau 64-bit ne chargera une application que si elle passe par une extension noyau 64-bit.
> 
> Et donc, si et seulement si, en plus, l'EFI est paramétré en 64-bit ??



Non c'est pas ca non plus. 

Il y a très peu d'applications qui utilisent des extensions noyaux. Donc à par ces rares applications, qui sont entre autre: Les pilotes de matériel, les logiciels de virtualisation (VMWare & co), toutes les autres applis marchent directement, peut importe l'EFI, peut importe le noyau (32 ou 64bits).

L'EFI ne joue que sur la capacité de booter sur le noyau 64bits, mais ca ne suffit pas, certainement machine ne peuvent pas booter sur le noyau 64bits, tel que les Macbook (Unibody inclus) et les Mac Mini.
Cela dit, EFI 32bits ou machine incompatibles, il existe une astuce pour bypasser l'impossibilité de botoer sur le noyau  64bits quand même, c'est d'utiliser un bootloader d'Hackintosh (ceux qui servent normalement à permettre l'installation sur des PCs). Mais ca n'est pas simple à mettre en oeuvre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Non c'est pas ca non plus.
> 
> Il y a très peu d'applications qui utilisent des extensions noyaux. Donc à par ces rares applications, qui sont entre autre: Les pilotes de matériel, les logiciels de virtualisation (VMWare & co), toutes les autres applis marchent directement, peut importe l'EFI, peut importe le noyau (32 ou 64bits).



Sans être expert dans ce domaine, je pense que le problème vient effectivement des extensions qui se chargent au démarrage qui doivent être en 64 bits pour qu'on puisse booter en 64 bits. C'est du moins ce que j'ai compris.


----------



## Frodon (28 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sans être expert dans ce domaine, je pense que le problème vient effectivement des extensions qui se chargent au démarrage qui doivent être en 64 bits pour qu'on puisse booter en 64 bits. C'est du moins ce que j'ai compris.



Les problèmes de compatibilités éventuelles lorsqu'on démarre en 64bits viennent des extensions oui.

Mais la limitation qui empeche les MacBook et Mac mini de booter sur le noyau 64bits, est artificielle, des personnes ont parfaitement réussi à les faire foncitonner sur ce noyau via le bootloader pcefi.

Un noyau 64bits peut sans problème être démarré par un firmware, BIOS ou EFI qui ne l'est pas. C'est ce qui est fait sur PC pour Linux ou Windows. Les BIOS sont pas 64bits (et même certians pas 32bits), et pourtant ils démarrent ces OS 64bits sans soucis.

Donc aussi bien la limitation à l'EFI 64bits que la limitation interdisant les MacBook et les Mac Mini de booter sur le noyau 64bits, sont des limitations artificielle mises en place par Apple.
Que ca soit avec l'EFI 32bits ou les MacBook et Mac Mini, des personnes (cf netkas.org) ont réussi à démarrer toutes les machines 64bits d'Apple, y compris celle en EFI 32bits, sur le noyau 64bits via le bootloader pcefi.

Par contre avec l'EFI 32bits, il faut forcément en passer par un bootloader, c'est peut être pour ca qu'Apple ne supporte pas les machines EFI 32bits, ils n'ont pas fait, volontairement ou non, de bootloader pour EFI 32bits.

Cela dit, je ne serais pas étonné de voir une mise à jour de rEFIt (un bootloader pour Mac qui offre un menu graphique de sélection de l'OS (pour le multi-boot) et en plus permet le démarrage d'OS BIOS (Linux, Windows) sur disques USB, ce que ne permet pas l'EFI de base (qui ne permet le boot sur USB que pour Mac OS X) qui offrira la possibilité de booter en 64bits sur toutes les machines 64bits, quelque soit l'EFI (32 ou 64bits).


----------



## xao85 (28 Août 2009)

Le test de macplus révèle une chose très intéressante: "Enfin, les utilisateurs de MacBook Pro dont la machine date de 2006 ou plus devraient, si leur ordinateur est matériellement compatible, voir arriver le support du multipoint et pouvoir profiter de la reconnaissance des gestes sur le trackpad. Une fonction utilisable dans plusieurs applications Apple, mais que les développeurs tiers peinent à intégrer en masse dans leurs applications."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2009)

Liste des pilotes d'imprimante et de scanner inclus dans Snow Leopard


----------



## HmJ (28 Août 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Le test de macplus révèle une chose très intéressante: "Enfin, les utilisateurs de MacBook Pro dont la machine date de 2006 ou plus devraient, si leur ordinateur est matériellement compatible, voir arriver le support du multipoint et pouvoir profiter de la reconnaissance des gestes sur le trackpad. Une fonction utilisable dans plusieurs applications Apple, mais que les développeurs tiers peinent à intégrer en masse dans leurs applications."



C'est vrai : ma copine appreciera pour la saisie des caracteres chinois


----------



## Bombigolo (28 Août 2009)

Mon pote Ricoré ( qui passe chez moi tous les matins ) viens de m'informer qu'Apple m'avait expedié mon SL aujourd'hui 

Par contre il m'indique que le colis mettra 5 à 7 jours pour me parvenir :mouais:

C'est la crise à la poste ? Zont échangés les kangoos contre des mulets  ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

Snow leopard acheté à l'instant dans mon apr


----------



## OuiOui (28 Août 2009)

Apparemment pour ceux qui comme moi ont commandés le léopard des neiges sur le store, il est envoyé depuis les Pays Bas par BV Post. 
La semaine de délai évoquée dans les mails de confirmation est donc justifiée


----------



## HmJ (28 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Snow leopard acheté à l'instant dans mon apr



... et la, c'est le drame...


----------



## skadelik (28 Août 2009)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi le 64 bits ne fonctionne pas sur les macbook3,1 (macbook blanc core 2 duo 2.2ghz EFI64 acheté en Février 2008) ? 

Cela ne fonctionne pas avec les touches 6+4 lors du boot ni avec le petit soft qui permet de booter automatiquement en 64 bits.. 

Est-ce une limitation volontaire de Apple ? pourquoi ?
Avez-vous une solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> ... et la, c'est le drame...



...Le cd est trop rayé et je ne peux rien faire  (deformation professionnelle > voix off capital ? )


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien de particulier



Pourquoi ? Vous attendiez quelque chose vous ?!
C'est ça de faire le malin à le commander sur le Store au lieu d'aller le chercher dans son APR 

Pour ne pas flooder (c'est l'essentiel ), savez vous quand il arrivera  :rateau: ?


----------



## xao85 (28 Août 2009)

Ceux qui ont la version à 8,95, avez vous reçu la bête?!  Si oui, sous quelle forme: tnt a sonné chez vous ou le facteur vous l'a glissé dans la boîte? (et votre Léopard des neiges tient-il dans la boîte aux lettres! :mouais: )


----------



## tomtom3d (28 Août 2009)

Salut à tous,

D'après ce que j'ai compris, les programmes de Apple seront tous en 64 bits, une de grandes nouveautés de Snow Leopard..... Mais j'ai remarqué ce matin, que Itunes ne tournait pas en 64 bits, est-ce normal??

J'en profite pour poser une autre question (qui n'a pas ça place ici, j'en suis désolé, mais j'en profite). Je crée pour l'instant un projet avec Motion de Final Cut, et avant, avec quicktime, il lisait les animations sans problème, mais maintenant, avec quicktime X, les videos se lisent en saccades.... Et même si j'ouvre ces animations avec l'ancien quicktime, les videos se lisent en saccades.....


merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2009)

Je vois vraiment pas en quoi SL tient moins de place en tout cas... 11 go par défaut c'est plus qu'avant non ? Léopard occupe 2,8 go si ma mémoire est bonne, quand on installe l'essentiel, avec SL j'ai l'impression que ça va faire plus...


----------



## Frodon (28 Août 2009)

Ca y'est Snow Leopard installé en mise à jour de Leopard.

Aucun soucis à l'installation, aucun soucis constatés pour le moment 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h08 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Je vois vraiment pas en quoi SL tient moins de place en tout cas... 11 go par défaut c'est plus qu'avant non ? Léopard occupe 2,8 go si ma mémoire est bonne, quand on installe l'essentiel, avec SL j'ai l'impression que ça va faire plus...



Non il tient moins de place, j'ai fait la mise à jour et:

- Espace libre sur mon disque dur avant la mise à jour: 14Go
- Espace disponible sur mon disque dur après la mise à jour: 20Go

Alors même que j'ai utilisé les mêmes options d'installation et en plus j'ai gardé Quicktime 7 et Rosetta.


----------



## HmJ (28 Août 2009)

tomtom3d a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> D'après ce que j'ai compris, les programmes de Apple seront tous en 64 bits, une de grandes nouveautés de Snow Leopard..... Mais j'ai remarqué ce matin, que Itunes ne tournait pas en 64 bits, est-ce normal??
> 
> ...



Oui c'est normal, tout va bien. Certaines applications restent en 32 bits, et c'est normal, elles migreront progressivement a 64 bits, avec peut-etre un gain de performances a la clef.

Pour iTunes, j'imagine qu'Apple attend de sortir la v9 pour revoir sa copie  Le 9 septembre ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------




Frodon a dit:


> Non il tient moins de place, j'ai fait la mise à jour et:
> 
> - Espace libre sur mon disque dur avant la mise à jour: 14Go
> - Espace disponible sur mon disque dur après la mise à jour: 20Go
> ...



Attention que maintenant le Go est a 1000000000 byte


----------



## OuiOui (28 Août 2009)

@tomtom3d 
Hélas iTunes est l'une des applications qui n'a pas été re-compilée en 64 bits... 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais iTunes en aurait eu bien besoin vu la quantité phénoménal de données qu'il doit traiter (musique, vidéos, applications, podcast...) ça lui aurait donné un bon coup de fouet sans devoir reprendre le code de 0. 
Il y a sûrement une bonne raison à cet oubli... (incompatibilité avec du contenu ? ou avec les pilotes iPod-iPhone ? mouai...:mouais


----------



## xao85 (28 Août 2009)

Question: ce matin macG a sorti un article sur Snow Léopard pour observer les performances de ce dernier : ici

Ce test m'a interessé tout particulièrement car ils ont fait le test avec mon ordi! (enfn le même model)  

Ils disent que celui-ci n'est pas capable de démarrer en EFI 64: "À l'inverse, ce portable est absent des modèles capables de démarrer en 64 bits (voir plus loin)."
Alors que dans un article précédent il disait qu'en tapant une commande ci contre: "ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi" dans le terminal on pouvait savoir si notre EFI était 64 Bit ou pas et c'est mon cas j'obtiens : "| |   "firmware-abi" = <"EFI64">"
Donc normalement mon macbook pro peut booter en 64Bit. Est ce que je me trompe ou un changement de carte mère de l'an dernier (chère 8600m GT) peut avoir fait que j'ai maintenant un EFI 64Bit...??? 

P.S: Frondon si tu passes par là ? Et que tu as une idée?


----------



## skadelik (28 Août 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> @tomtom3d
> Hélas iTunes est l'une des applications qui n'a pas été re-compilée en 64 bits...
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais iTunes en aurait eu bien besoin vu la quantité phénoménal de données qu'il doit traiter (musique, vidéos, applications, podcast...) ça lui aurait donné un bon coup de fouet sans devoir reprendre le code de 0.
> Il y a sûrement une bonne raison à cet oubli... (incompatibilité avec du contenu ? ou avec les pilotes iPod-iPhone ? mouai...:mouais



Y a des rumeurs sur une version 9 de Itunes donc peut être du 64 bits. Qqun connait la raison de pourquoi les macbook avec CPU 64bits refusent de démarrer en 64 bits ? Avez-vous le même problème ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Ca y'est Snow Leopard installé en mise à jour de Leopard.
> 
> Aucun soucis à l'installation, aucun soucis constatés pour le moment
> 
> ...




Ok tant mieux.
Alors ce finder ? Plus réactif ?


----------



## charlax (28 Août 2009)

L'Apple Store US a été mis à jour... http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro?mco=MTE4NDY

Mais pas encore le français...
http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro?mco=MTE4NDY


----------



## L5fanL5 (28 Août 2009)

Je me pose la méme question : 



> Qd SL sera full 64bits et bootera en tant que tel (d'ici une paire d'années peut être), il sera capable comme énoncé plus haut d'allouer bien au delà de 4 Go de Ram, sera t'il donc possible sur un Imac de 2008 de mettre par exemple, et là je dis n'importe quoi, 2 barrettes de 8Go chacune( donc 16 en tout)? est ce techniquement réalisable sachant qu'à l'achat dans les données constructeurs on nous dit 4 Go maximum( pour ce type de machine)? SL reconnaîtra t-il les 16Go?




Merci


----------



## Frodon (28 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ok tant mieux.
> Alors ce finder ? Plus réactif ?



Oui le finder est plus réactif... Cela dit, c'était pas dur


----------



## pickwick (28 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui le finder est plus réactif... Cela dit, c'était pas dur




Rappelez vous le même effet kiss cool en passant du finder de tiger à celui de Léopard.
Alors tout est relatif et il ne faut pas cracher dans la (bonne) soupe !


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

Le Finder n'était réactif sous Leopard que dans la 10.5
Dès la 10.5.1, il est redevenu aussi lent (mais moins buggué) que celui de la 10.5

On ne peux pas tout avoir 

Edit : il est tôt


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le Finder réactif sous Leopard n'était la que dans la 10.5
> Dès la 10.5.1, il est redevenu aussi lent (mais moins buggué) que celui de la 10.5



C'est moi ou ta phrase ne veut absolument rien dire ? :rateau:
En tout cas j'ai tjs trouvé le finder plus réactif sous Léo que sous Tiger, actuellement encore.

T'es sûr que t'as pas un finder surchargé ?


----------



## pickwick (28 Août 2009)

Je pense que tu as du vouloir dire  "que celui de Tiger 10.4" .
moi  je ne me suis pas aperçu de cela....

Tout à fait d'accord JPTK !


----------



## Ax6 (28 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> J'aime bien les tests, mais j'aime encore mieux quand il y a un peu de recul avec un premier retour d'experience d'autres users
> 
> Ca y est, Amazon a poste mon paquet... A minuit...



Tu as de la chance 

J'ai contacté Amazon hier, pour leur demander si ils avaient fait une erreur dans la date (sur le site il était noté que SL était dispo à partir du 4Septembre ...)

Voici ce qu'ils m'ont répondus :
_
Cher Monsieur XXXX,

Merci d'avoir contacté Amazon.fr.

Suite à votre email, je vous informe que "Snow Léopard (Mac OsX)" est en effet disponible à partir du 4 Septembre.

Toutefois, si vous tenez à vous le procurer dans les plus brefs délais, vous pouvez vous le procurer sur notre plateforme MarketPlace, auprès du vendeur "Pixel".

J'espère que ces informations vous seront utiles._ 


Font chier chez Amazon 

Edit : Pis quelle idée de s'appeler Pixel en tant que vendeur sur ce site, on tombe sur tout sauf sur lui losrqu'on cherche "pixel"


----------



## Doug (28 Août 2009)

Quelqu'un m'explique les avantages et ceux que je n'aurais pas avec mon macbook blanc core 2 duo 2.4ghz acheté en Février 2008 ? Merci !

Ai-je commandé SL pour rien ?


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

J'ai une (vrai) question.

Si j'upgrade (comme Frodon), je perds l'avantage d'avoir tout mes fichiers alignés en début de disque, non (contrairement à une clean install, ce qui serait un brin performant ?!

Quand au répertoire, il est tout neuf d'hier (<1% de binz')&#8230; d'ou ma question.

Parce que si il y a 6Go qui dégagent dans le début du disque (là ou se trouve le système), ça risque d'être un sacré gruyère !


----------



## Taum (28 Août 2009)

Salut tout le monde!

J'ai deux trois petites questions moi aussi:

1) J'ai une sauvegarde TM, si je fais une clean install de SL, est ce que ma sauvegarde de Léo marche? Je pense que oui, mais ça mange pas de pain de demander...

2) Si le backup à partir de TM marche, est ce que tous les softs sont réutilisables directement ou faut-il faire des réinstall? Je pense à la suite adobe notamment, j'ai le cd mais j'aimerais éviter de faire une réinstall...

3) si je réinstall SL par dessus mon install de Léo, est ce que le même problème se pose? c'est à dire devoir réinstaller certains softs?

merci


----------



## Frodon (28 Août 2009)

skadelik a dit:


> Y a des rumeurs sur une version 9 de Itunes donc peut être du 64 bits. Qqun connait la raison de pourquoi les macbook avec CPU 64bits refusent de démarrer en 64 bits ? Avez-vous le même problème ?



Le problème avec iTunes c'est qu'il utilise encore Carbon. Or il n'existe pas d'API 64bits pour Carbon, de ce fait, Apple doit faire le même travail avec iTunes qu'avce le Finder, le passer en Cocoa 64bits... Peut être iTunes 9??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai une (vrai) question.
> 
> Si j'upgrade (comme Frodon), je perds l'avantage d'avoir tout mes fichiers alignés en début de disque, non (contrairement à une clean install, ce qui serait un brin performant ?!
> 
> ...



Il y a très peu de fragmentation avec les HFS+ récent. Donc ton gruyere il n'aura que quelques trous, mais pas plus de 3-5%.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h26 ----------




skadelik a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi le 64 bits ne fonctionne pas sur les macbook3,1 (macbook blanc core 2 duo 2.2ghz EFI64 acheté en Février 2008) ?
> 
> Cela ne fonctionne pas avec les touches 6+4 lors du boot ni avec le petit soft qui permet de booter automatiquement en 64 bits..
> 
> ...



Oui c'est une limitation sur les MacBook et Mac Mini.


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

Ceux qui attendent une MAJ des iPods vont être content le 9 sept.

Donc, le nouveau iTunes 9, c'est comme Snow Leopard.
Nous utilisons le traitement en arrière plan (whoa !), _démo_
Nous sommes en 64b, _démo_ :rateau:
iTunes ne fige plus quand un téléchargement de podcast est fini, démo

Merci d'être venu :love:



			
				Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Il y a très peu de fragmentation avec les HFS+ récent. Donc ton gruyere il n'aura que quelques trous, mais pas plus de 3-5%.



Sur le principe, oui, mais lorsque les 6Go vont disparaître, le système ne déplacera pas ce qui est derrière, si ?
C'est ça que j'appelle le gruyère.
D'un autre coté, c'est vrai que c'est principalement des petits fichiers (<20Mo) et donc ils seront _pris en charge_ (Venez à moi&#8230 par le système de fichier.

J'ai fait trois _noyades en nombre _en deux heures&#8230; 7694, 7697 et 7700


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2009)

Doug a dit:


> Quelqu'un m'explique les avantages et ceux que je n'aurais pas avec mon macbook blanc core 2 duo 2.4ghz acheté en Février 2008 ? Merci !
> 
> Ai-je commandé SL pour rien ?



Moi, je n'achète pas un produit sans savoir les avantages que je vais pouvoir en tirer. 

Avantages :

- comme tous les Mac concernés (Mac Intel) la disparition du support des Power PC et donc l'allègement du félin
- comme tous les Mac Core 2 Duo, le 64 bits. Encore que ça, ça prendra un certain temps avant que tu puisses pleinement en profiter
- à part le 64 bits et comme tous les Mac concernés, tous les nouveaux bidules ajoutés dans le moteur comme Grand Central Dispatch, à l'exception sans doute d'Open CL
- comme tous les Mac concernés, les quelques rares nouveautés en surface concernant les piles, QuickTime, Exposé,...


----------



## Bobab (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour, une petite question :
Actuellement sous Leopard, vaut-il mieux que je sauvegarde mes fichiers manuellement et faire une "clean instal" ou puis-je utiliser la fonction "Archiver et installer" sans soucis ?

Merci !


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

@Frodon :
1) Es ce que tu avais eu des problèmes de droits (sur tes documents/dossiers, dans ~) avec l'installation de Leopard 10.5 (Installation de Leopard puis import des données depuis clone) ? Problèmes sur le propriétaire et sur les groupes surtout. Je n'était pas le seul à avoir eu ces problèmes (que j'ai toujours en fait, bien qu'amoindris)
2) Avais tu réussi à corriger complètement ou restait il des défauts ? (du type groupe _(inconnu)_)
3) Es ce que Snow Leopard les a résolus ?

Parce que soit c'est update soit clean install.
Dans un cas, il gardera les droits, et dans l'autre il les importera


----------



## skadelik (28 Août 2009)

Doug a dit:


> Quelqu'un m'explique les avantages et ceux que je n'aurais pas avec mon macbook blanc core 2 duo 2.4ghz acheté en Février 2008 ? Merci !
> 
> Ai-je commandé SL pour rien ?



J'ai installé snow sur mon macbook 2.2 Ghz février 2008 également. L'OS semble bien plus rapide mais j'ai fait une nouvelle installation sur un disque vierge donc la comparaisons n'est pas vraiment valable. Si tu as pas changé ton disque dur, le gain de place d'envrion 6 Go semble-t-il est déjà pas mal. Ensuite les application compatible tournent en 64 bits par contre le noyau sera bridé à 32bits..

Ce que tu gagne, c'est d'être avec un OS à jour (mise à jour etc.) et tu n'aura pas de souci à faire tourner les futurs applications 64 bits (peut être itunes 9 etc..)


----------



## Vladimok (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai vu que ROSETTA, n'est pas inclus dans l'installe de Snow.

1) Faut-il vraiment le faire dans les options d'installe ? es utile ?

2) Ou peux t-on le faire par la suite. Si oui comment ?

Merci


----------



## Frodon (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @Frodon :
> 1) Es ce que tu avais eu des problèmes de droits (sur tes documents/dossiers, dans ~) avec l'installation de Leopard 10.5 (Installation de Leopard puis import des données depuis clone) ? Problèmes sur le propriétaire et sur les groupes surtout. Je n'était pas le seul à avoir eu ces problèmes (que j'ai toujours en fait, bien qu'amoindris)
> 2) Avais tu réussi à corriger complètement ou restait il des défauts ? (du type groupe _(inconnu)_)
> 3) Es ce que Snow Leopard les a résolus ?
> ...



Je n'ai jamais eu de problème de ce genre. Ou alors je les ai corrigé moi même via le Terminal (chown -R <ton_user>:<ton_groupe> ~/)


----------



## tomtom3d (28 Août 2009)

skadelik a dit:


> Y a des rumeurs sur une version 9 de Itunes donc peut être du 64 bits. Qqun connait la raison de pourquoi les macbook avec CPU 64bits refusent de démarrer en 64 bits ? Avez-vous le même problème ?



Les MacBook unibody ne démarrent pas en 64 bits??? Comment savoir si on à un CPU de 64 bits??? Comment savoir "comment" ils démarrent???
Merci d'avance (et pour vos réponses)


----------



## Frodon (28 Août 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai vu que ROSETTA, n'est pas inclus dans l'installe de Snow.
> 
> 1) Faut-il vraiment le faire dans les options d'installe ? es utile ?



SI tu as des logiciels PowerPC, ca peut être utile, oui.



> 2) Ou peux t-on le faire par la suite. Si oui comment ?



Oui tu peux le faire. En fait dès que tu vas essayer de lancer un logiciel PowerPC, le système te proposera de l'installer.


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

Le problème, c'est que ce n'est pas clair.
J'avais fait la manip (je crois qu'il y avait un fil la dessus, avec Bompi entre autre)
La commande passe, mais le retour n'est pas celui que tu attends


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> sur macfixit, le son de cloche est un peu différent



Je me suis trompé de lien :rose: : le bon article est ailleurs,

et on y raconte que le 64-bit est sur les rails depuis fort longtemps (ce qui répond à ma question à propos de la _largeur de bus 64 bits_) :


> Since the introduction of the PowerMac G5, Apple has increased the capabilities of 64-bit computing in their software, but the system kernel and supporting applications have still been 32-bit.



= 10.6.0 est le début de la fin de la mise en place de l'architecture 64-bit dans OS X.


----------



## Frodon (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que ce n'est pas clair.
> J'avais fait la manip (je crois qu'il y avait un fil la dessus, avec Bompi entre autre)
> La commande passe, mais le retour n'est pas celui que tu attends



Pardon, dans ce cas: 

sudo chown -R <ton_user>:<ton_group> ~/


Ca ne peut que marcher.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h48 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je me suis trompé de lien :rose: : le bon article est ailleurs,
> 
> et on y raconte que le 64-bit est sur les rails depuis fort longtemps (ce qui répond à ma question à propos de la _largeur de bus 64 bits_) :
> 
> ...



Exact


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Pardon, dans ce cas:
> 
> sudo chown -R <ton_user>:<ton_group> ~/
> 
> ...



C'était parfois plus complexe.


----------



## DarkDestiny (28 Août 2009)

Une question, sachant qu'il n'y a pas de serial qu'est ce que qui différencie une version familliale d'une basique ?


----------



## pickwick (28 Août 2009)

Tout repose sur la confiance.

Et après il y en a qui râlent et disent qu'Apple est une société sans moralité.
C'est de l'incitation au vice quand même  pour beaucoup !


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'était parfois plus complexe.


Merci pour le soutien 
D'ailleurs, j'ai toujours ce groupe _Inconnu_ (_Inconnu_ y es tu )

Je reglerai le problème une fois sur SL&#8230; si jamais _par miracle (l'informatique signifiant déjà miracle )_ tout rentre dans l'ordre.


----------



## skadelik (28 Août 2009)

tomtom3d a dit:


> Les MacBook unibody ne démarrent pas en 64 bits??? Comment savoir si on à un CPU de 64 bits??? Comment savoir "comment" ils démarrent???
> Merci d'avance (et pour vos réponses)



sur cet url tu as une ligne de commande à lancer dans ton terminal qui te permet de savoir si tu as un EFI 64 ou 32 bits. Mon macbook est un 64bits mais le noyau ne se lance pas en 64 bits. Par contre les applications oui !!! j capte pas le bridage.. peut être une futur mise à jour de mon macbook... 

http://www.9to5mac.com/snow-leopard-64-bit-32-bit-firmware-efi

la manip' du 6+4 lors du boot ou le petit soft qui permet de faire ca ne fonctionnent pas!


----------



## lechat666 (28 Août 2009)

J'ai le même Macbook Pro (Juin 2007) que celui utilisé dans le test comparatif Snow VS Leo de MacG : 

On ne peut pas avoir le noyau en 64bit, pour ma culture personnelle : POurquoi svp ? 

il y a bien un core2duo 64bit pourtant dedans.


----------



## Flo_Kernel (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour a tous.

J'ai un MBP 15" avec leopard dessus.

je souhaite passer a SL avec la mediaboxset.

est-ce une bonne idée de refaire un install complète et propre de SL et de mettre restoré mes sauvegarde time machine de mes sauvegarde que j'ai fait sous leopard ?? pour récupérer mes comptes + appliS ??? 

Florent


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2009)

Flo_Kernel a dit:


> Bonjour a tous.
> 
> J'ai un MBP 15" avec leopard dessus.
> 
> ...



Oui, autant que de faire une simple maj, c'est mon avis tout du moins, tu choisis je pense la sécurité mais perso je m'inquiète pas et je fais une maj, mais bien évidemment backup de tout avant.


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Août 2009)

Hello,

alors j'ai installé Snow Léopard ce matin... j'ai deux trois soucis... d'abord pas moyen de changer les icones ? (Pic2icon n'est pas optimisé pour SL car il me demande de lancer Rosetta)

Le souci principal concernant les icones était de pouvoir changer l'icone de ical (l'ordinateur a refuser d'ajouter une partie de l'icone sous pretexte que l'icone n'était pas "valable" (il ne trouve pas l'original)...) 

Bref je me suis un eu battu et j'ai tjs pas trouvé le moyen de changer ces icones ! Qqn aurait une idée pour ical et surtout pour un logiciel alternatif à Pic2icon pour adapter les icones?


----------



## Manu (28 Août 2009)

Après une installation sans problème, au démarrage j'ai un blocage sur un message qui demande d'éteindre puis de rallumer pour démarrer. 
je suis parvenu à redémarrer en maintenant la touche Majuscule. j'ai décocher toutes les applis en démarrage automatique puis redémarrer sans succès je tombe sur le même message.

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu le cas? J'ai l'impression que SL ne s'accomode pas des extensions système style perian, growl,hotbox et autres ??


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2009)

Pas d'alerte lors de l'installation ? SL n'est pas sensé dresser la liste des éléments incompatibles, voir les "isoler" ?


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

Snow Leopard isole les applications, pas les prefpanes.
Hors certaines, comme Growl, peuvent être lancées au démarrage.

Il faut savoir que si Pref. Systèmes se lance en 64b, il faut que les prefpanes soient en 64b aussi (Ce qui n'est pas forcement le cas. Dans ce cas, il faut forcer le lancement du Pref. Systèmes en 32b).


----------



## Dave C. (28 Août 2009)

On doit acheter le cd pour avoir la mise a jour ?


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

Dave C. a dit:


> On doit acheter le cd pour avoir la mise a jour ?



Oui, ou demander la MAJ au Père Noël.


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Snow Leopard isole les applications, pas les prefpanes.
> Hors certaines, comme Growl, peuvent être lancées au démarrage.
> 
> Il faut savoir que si Pref. Systèmes se lance en 64b, il faut que les prefpanes soient en 64b aussi (ce qui n'est pas forcement le cas, dans ce cas, il faut forcer le lancement du Pref. Systèmes en 32b).



J'adore : "Macintosh c'est simple"... euh, non : c'était simple.



Dave C. a dit:


> On doit acheter le cd pour avoir la mise a jour ?



Ben non, ton fournisseur va te l'offrir pour fêter la rentrée scolaire.


----------



## matou4 (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Oui, ou demander la MAJ au Père Noël.



Il y a un suivi de commande ? 
J'ai toujours rien reçu pfff !! :mouais:


----------



## Flo_Kernel (28 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui, autant que de faire une simple maj, c'est mon avis tout du moins, tu choisis je pense la sécurité mais perso je m'inquiète pas et je fais une maj, mais bien évidemment backup de tout avant.




c'est pas une question de choisir la sécurité c'est juste que je souhaite savoir si il est mieux de faire une simple mise a jour ou d erepartir de zero niveau install et de resto pendant l'install ma sauvegarde time machine avec mes profils utilisateurs + mes applis + mes bibliothèues etc etc (en gros tt)


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

Normalement, c'est pareil.

Normalement&#8230;


----------



## inkclub (28 Août 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> Il y a un suivi de commande ?
> J'ai toujours rien reçu pfff !! :mouais:




ça fonctionne, j'ai envoyé un mail au père noël et j'ai reçu sl. 

@+


----------



## Fìx (28 Août 2009)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> un logiciel alternatif à Pic2icon pour adapter les icones?



Img2icns?


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Dave C. a dit:


> On doit acheter le cd pour avoir la mise a jour ?



Oui car ce n'est pas une mise à jour (quoique...) mais un nouvel OS. Tu dois donc l'acheter.


----------



## Taum (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Normalement, c'est pareil.
> 
> Normalement&#8230;


Et les logiciels qui font des installations "profondes" dans le système, ils fonctionnent encore après une mise a niveau? je parle de la suite adobe par exemple


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Taum a dit:


> Et les logiciels qui font des installations "profondes" dans le système, ils fonctionnent encore après une mise a niveau? je parle de la suite adobe par exemple



Va voir par là : http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

Normalement oui sauf que la mise à niveau de Tiger à Leopard avait obligé certains à réinstaller la CS3 (uninstall, clean CS3, install).

C'est à géométrie variable les MAJ systèmes 

@Grobaouche : ça dit si ça fonctionne ou pas, mais ça ne dit pas si l'application passe sans problème la transplantation d'un système à un autre.


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Normalement oui sauf que la mise à niveau de Tiger à Leopard avait obligé certains à réinstaller la CS3 (uninstall, clean CS3, install).
> 
> C'est à géométrie variable les MAJ systèmes
> 
> @Grobaouche : ça dit si ça fonctionne ou pas, mais ça ne dit pas si l'application passe sans problème la transplantation d'un système à un autre.



Oui pas faux... Mais bon je pense que dans ce classement ils ont pris en compte que les gens allait massivement mettre à jour et pas juste réinstaller l'appli dans SL...

Mais tu a raison, c'est pas précisé...


----------



## dadoo113 (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous :
j'suis sous leopard.
On m'a offert le Jeu Mirror Edge, version PC Windows forcément, et du coup, je me dis que c'est le moment d'installer windows XP SP3 dont j'ai un cd à la maison.

J'ai en parrallèle commandé Snow Leopard.

La question est : si j'installer windows maintenant via bootcamp, restera t'il opérationnel après la mise à jour vers 10.6 ?

De même, si je fais une sauvegarde TimeMachine juste avant une fresh install de snow Leopard, pourrai-je réimporter tous mes logiciels et surtout mes photos et iTunes de TimeMachine Vers Snow Leopard ??

ou suis-je "condamné" à faire une simple mise à jour du système pour tout conserver !?

Par ailleurs : MSOffice 2008 est OK avec Snow Leopard ?

PS : quelques infos : macbook unibody 2.4ghz, leopard 10.5.8 actuellement, et achat du Snow Leopard à 29 que je souhaiterai installer en conservant tout le reste !

Merci à celles/ceux qui ont déjà fait l'opération de nous informer !


----------



## Taum (28 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> Oui pas faux... Mais bon je pense que dans ce classement ils ont pris en compte que les gens allait massivement mettre à jour et pas juste réinstaller l'appli dans SL...
> 
> Mais tu a raison, c'est pas précisé...



mmmmh.... pas sur!  si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer ça éviterais bien des surprises! quitte à réinstaller certains softs, autant faire une clean install!

et sinon, en passant par TM et l'assistant de migration après une clean install, il faut réinstaller certains logiciels je crois nan?


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Taum a dit:


> mmmmh.... pas sur!  si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer ça éviterais bien des surprises! quitte à réinstaller certains softs, autant faire une clean install!
> 
> et sinon, en passant par TM et l'assistant de migration après une clean install, il faut réinstaller certains logiciels je crois nan?



Je suis déjà passé par une réinstall complète de mon Leopard Via Time machine :

Clean install puis assistant de migration et rien à réinstaller, tout était en place, au pire quelques sérials à réinsérer.


----------



## Taum (28 Août 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous :
> J'ai en parrallèle commandé Snow Leopard.
> 
> La question est : si j'installer windows maintenant via bootcamp, restera t'il opérationnel après la mise à jour vers 10.6 ?
> ...



Si tu installe windows via parallels, ça devrait fonctionner sous snow leopard, car une installation avec un virtualiseur genre parallels ou VMware crée un fichier de ton windows ou tout windows est dessus. Un peu comme si tu avais un "fichier-partition" de windows dans tes documents et donc il n'y a pas de mélange de fichiers windows-mac.

Pour bootcamp, comme c'est sur une partition à part, je pense que ça marche aussi.

---------- Post added at 14h02 ---------- Previous post was at 14h01 ----------




Grobaouche a dit:


> Je suis déjà passé par une réinstall complète de mon Leopard Via Time machine :
> 
> Clean install puis assistant de migration et rien à réinstaller, tout était en place, au pire quelques sérials à réinsérer.



même les softs comme ilife, ou la suite adobe? je parle de tous les softs qui nécessitent un installeur, et pas qui s'installent par glisser-déposer.


----------



## dadoo113 (28 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> Je suis déjà passé par une réinstall complète de mon Leopard Via Time machine :
> 
> Clean install puis assistant de migration et rien à réinstaller, tout était en place, au pire quelques sérials à réinsérer.



cétait une TM faite via Leopard et réimportée dans Leopard. ça fonctionne effectivement très bien comme ça, mais une TM leopard est elle aussi "sympa" avec un import dans Snow Leopard ??
j'vais attendre que certains se brûlent les ailes je crois !! lol


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> cétait une TM faite via Leopard et réimportée dans Leopard. ça fonctionne effectivement très bien comme ça, mais une TM leopard est elle aussi "sympa" avec un import dans Snow Leopard ??
> j'vais attendre que certains se brûlent les ailes je crois !! lol



A priori ça devrait marcher vu que SL te le propose à la fin de l'installation.


----------



## mikalak (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
j'ai passé des dizaines d'heures à lire vos discussions et visiter tout un tas de sites sur snow léopard, je me laisse donc  convaincre d'apporter une touche de neige à mon leopard. 
Cependant, j'aimerais vous poser une petite question, sûrement bête, je suis suis désolé. 
Avant d'installer SL, j'aimerai faire une sauvegarde de mon disque dur. A ce jour j'utilise un disque externe et j'effectue des sauvegarde via time machine. 
Ma question est la suivante: " Cela suffit il ou dois-je sauvegarder mes données sur dvd".

Ya t il autre chose à faire avant d'installer snow leopard?

merci  à vous


----------



## dadoo113 (28 Août 2009)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai passé des dizaines d'heures à lire vos discussions et visiter tout un tas de sites sur snow léopard, je me laisse donc  convaincre d'apporter une touche de neige à mon leopard.
> Cependant, j'aimerais vous poser une petite question, sûrement bête, je suis suis désolé.
> Avant d'installer SL, j'aimerai faire une sauvegarde de mon disque dur. A ce jour j'utilise un disque externe et j'effectue des sauvegarde via time machine.
> ...



si tu peux, fais les 2 : une partition Time Machine, et une partition ou tu copies colles ton répertoire "Maison" et iPhoto/iTunes, etc... je crois que je vais opter pour cette solution histoire de retrouver tous les fichiers "au cas ou"


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai passé des dizaines d'heures à lire vos discussions et visiter tout un tas de sites sur snow léopard, je me laisse donc  convaincre d'apporter une touche de neige à mon leopard.
> Cependant, j'aimerais vous poser une petite question, sûrement bête, je suis suis désolé.
> Avant d'installer SL, j'aimerai faire une sauvegarde de mon disque dur. A ce jour j'utilise un disque externe et j'effectue des sauvegarde via time machine.
> ...



2 sauvegardes valent toujours mieux qu'une  on est jamais à l'abri d'une défaillance de Time Machine.

SI tu fais une mise à jour : Réparations du disque et des autorisations vi le CD de Leopard puis Onyx pour Vider le cache et tout les petits trucs qui trainent 

SI tu fais une clean Install :

1) Mettre à jour son système avec les dernières versions de tous les logiciels tiers en regardant ici : http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/

2) Faire une sauvegarde Time machine.

3) Faire une clean install de SL via l'utilitaire du CD d'installation : Format + Install

4) Importer ses applis et dossiers perso depuis la sauvegarde Time machine


----------



## mikalak (28 Août 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> si tu peux, fais les 2 : une partition Time Machine, et une partition ou tu copies colles ton répertoire "Maison" et iPhoto/iTunes, etc... je crois que je vais opter pour cette solution histoire de retrouver tous les fichiers "au cas ou"



Comment réalise- t- on une partition Time machine  et une partition sur un même disque ou  Faut il avoir deux disques durs?


----------



## pickwick (28 Août 2009)

Tu passes par Utilitaires de disques et tu partitionnes en deux.
Ensuite dans les préférences de TImeMachine tu indiques quelle est la partition voulue.

Prévoir large, une fois à une fois et demi la taille des données à sauvegarder pour TimeMachine, sinon préférez un clone via Superduper ou CCC.


----------



## j-j (28 Août 2009)

C'est bien la 10A432 ?


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

j-j a dit:


> C'est bien la 10A432 ?



oui mon petit


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

j-j a dit:


> C'est bien la 10A432 ?


Ça sent la gruge à plein nez 

01001000011000010111001000100000011001000111010100100000011101100110010101110010
01101011011011000110100101100111011001010110111000100000011101000111001001101111
01100100011001000110010100100000011000010111010001110100001000000111011001101001
00100000011100110110101101110101011011000110110001100101001000000110110011100101
01110100011000010010000001100100011010010110011100100000011011000110000101100100
01100100011000010010000001101110011001010111001000100000011011110110110001100001
01100111011011000110100101100111011101000010000001010011011011100110111101110111
001000000100110001100101011011110111000001100001011100100110010000111111


----------



## j-j (28 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> oui mon petit



Merci pour l'info mon Grand ou Grobaouche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h54 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ça sent la gruge à plein nez



Kézako ?
Je lis depuis quelques temps qu'il y avait eu une release final 10A432 qui traine sur les torrent. Sachant d'après les news que le carnet d'adresse était franglais.

J'ai commander SL sur le site d'Apple et je me demande si je vais avoir un truc bâclé comme la 10A432.


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

> je me demande si je vais avoir un truc bâclé comme la 10A432.



T'inquiète, t'auras une 10Bxxx pour corriger le tir


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> T'inquiète, t'auras une 10Bxxx pour corriger le tir



Achetez maintenant mais attendre la première mise à jour pour l'installer


----------



## j-j (28 Août 2009)

Vous êtes sérieux ? On a de l'anglais dans le carnet d'adresse par exemple ?


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

Comme le disait Bompi précédemment : 



			
				Bompi &#8482 a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise mon système en anglais ce qui m'évite d'avoir ce genre de problème


----------



## arnowood (28 Août 2009)

Yop a tous.

dites j ai des questions betes. je vais recevoir snow version mise a jour.
je dois l installer par dessus ma version de leo ou bien faire une re install complete ?

plus precisement, avec la version add ais je la possibilité de faire une install complete ?


----------



## pomme85 (28 Août 2009)

Hello,

Pour les débutants qui se posent encore plein de questions : le guide d'installation de Snow Leopard


----------



## Frodon (28 Août 2009)

j-j a dit:


> Vous êtes sérieux ? On a de l'anglais dans le carnet d'adresse par exemple ?



Si tu n'es pas capable de comprendre les mots "address", "book" et "edit", oui ca te posera problème 

Sinon, ça devrait franchement pas te déranger outre mesure, car c'est bien les seuls mots non traduits.

Aller je te fais un petit lexique parce qu'il parait que les français (sauf moi apparement) sont incapable de comprendre quoique ce soit en anglais et encore moins de dire un seul mot (source: France 2 - Journal de 20H):

 Anglais  ->  Français
- Address -> Adresse
- Book  ->  Livre
- Edit  ->Editer ou Modifier

Ca y'est, tu peux utiliser le Carnet d'adresse "franglais" sans soucis maintenant, tu as tout ce qui faut pour comprendre les 3 mots non traduits


----------



## FANREM (28 Août 2009)

1ere impression rapide avec ce qui ne va pas :
Les logiciels Rubensoft Top Agenda, Calculatrice, etc... ne fonctionnent pas

Pas de reconnaissance du lecteur biométrique Eikon, et une réinstallation de Protection Suite échoue à chaque fois. Il faut donc retaper ses MDP comme au bon vieux temps

J'ai un message qui s'affiche régulièrement à l'écran d'une extension système qui ne peut pas etre utilisée CDSDAudioCaptureSupport.kext et qui réclame une MAJ

malgré le téléchargement des pilotes Tektronix et HP specifiques à SL, il ne voit pas en réseau pour le moment une Phaser 7300N et un traceur HP Designjet 130NR. Finalement, je trouve chiant de ne plus supporter Appletalk (une Phaser 8560 et une Epson Accylaser CX11N se voient parfaitement)

Dans les applications les plus utilisées, fonctionnement parfaitement :

4D v2004 (sous Rosetta), Excel (apparemment nettement plus rapide que sous 10.5.8), Quark XPress 8, Tous Comptes faits personnel 5, Timbuktu Pro 8.71, Tri Backup, 

et pour finir Photoshop CS3 que je n'ai pas utilisé semble se lancer normalement
D'une manière générale, mon MacPro 8 coeurs 6 Go semble plus réactif


----------



## valentin007 (28 Août 2009)

Si j'installe snow sur mon mac intel, est ce que je devrai refaire ma partie boot camp ?


----------



## yannickterre (28 Août 2009)

valentin007 a dit:


> Si j'installe snow sur mon mac intel, est ce que je devrai refaire ma partie boot camp ?



Non pas avec une mise à jour... snow garde la partition de Boot camp.
Avec une clean instal, il faudra tout recréer...

J'ai fait une mise à jour et tout va bien.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

Pour ceux ou celles qui ont commandé le DVD via la procédure papier ; cela a t'il pris beaucoup de temps?
En ce qui me concerne cela fait presque 30 jours ... et quand je consulte l'état sur le site qui va bien j'en suis toujours à l'étape 1 ! : 

_ Merci denvoyer les pièces justificatives (et le paiement si vous navez pas utilisé PayPal) par courrier postal dès que possible, avant la date déchéance indiquée dans les « Conditions générales » de loffre.



_


----------



## Taum (28 Août 2009)

@FANREM : tu as fait une install par dessus léopard? ou clean install + backup TM?


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2009)

iAnn a dit:


> Non pas avec une mise à jour... snow garde la partition de Boot camp.
> Avec une clean instal, il faudra tout recréer...



Ah bon ? Pourquoi ça ?

Une clean install peut très bien se faire sur la partition hébergeant MacOS X, sans rien changer à celle hébergeant Windows, à  ma connaissance...


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2009)

Salut à tous!

Hier j'ai crée une sauvegarde de mon système avec Time Machine, jusque là, rien de sensationel.
Ma question est la suivante. Quand je recevrais SL, j'ai l'intention de faire un clean install (est ce que ça servira à qqc au moins?!).
Après cette CleanInst, j'aimerais savoir comment récupérérer tous mes documents? Simplement en glissant/déposant les fichiers ou bien?

Merci de vos lanternes!

PS: ma partition TM est en Mac OS étendu non journalisé; et pour le moment, le petit onglet restaurer dispo à droite dans Time Machine est grisé, est-ce normal? (pour l'onglet) et est-ce bon? (pour le format de la partition).

Merci d'avance.

MacU.


----------



## ericile (28 Août 2009)

Bonsoir, je suis sur Tiger et j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a effectué une clean install (surtout si tout s'est bien passé ) et si on peut confirmer que les dvd à 29 et celui de la box sont identiques. merci

---------- Post added at 17h29 ---------- Previous post was at 17h28 ----------

une clean install sur Tiger bien sûr...


----------



## yannickterre (28 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ah bon ? Pourquoi ça ?
> 
> Une clean install peut très bien se faire sur la partition hébergeant MacOS X, sans rien changer à celle hébergeant Windows, à  ma connaissance...



Quand j'étais passé de tiger avec Boot camp à Léopard,
celui-ci avait tout effacé pour s'installer avec choix de formatage,
mais c'est peut-être différent maintenant avec Snow...


----------



## Tibus (28 Août 2009)

Booooonjour tout le monde... j'avais une petite question avant de me lancer les yeux fermés dans l'installation de Snow Léopard : 
Est-ce que les Programmes comme Adobe CS3, CS4, Maya, Zbrush,... seront compatible directement avec Snow-Léopard???


----------



## N3ox (28 Août 2009)

Programme uptodate, expédié le 23 Août, pas reçu aujourd'hui :/ Ils auraient pu penser à nous les vilains !! 

Avec un peu de chance demain?


----------



## yannickterre (28 Août 2009)

Tibus a dit:


> Booooonjour tout le monde... j'avais une petite question avant de me lancer les yeux fermés dans l'installation de Snow Léopard :
> Est-ce que les Programmes comme Adobe CS3, CS4, Maya, Zbrush,... seront compatible directement avec Snow-Léopard???



CS3 et CS4 oui.


----------



## metjo (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas tout lu. Snow Leopard installé sans problème. Rosetta et AppleWorks fonctionnent (très important pour moi). Windows sous partition sans problème. Voix de parole ou Voice Over décevantes comme sous Tiger.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

iAnn a dit:


> Quand j'étais passé de tiger avec Boot camp à Léopard,
> celui-ci avait tout effacé pour s'installer avec choix de formatage,
> mais c'est peut-être différent maintenant avec Snow...



Je l'ai fait 5 fois avec leopard et aucun problème , faut juste faire gaffe à sélectionner la bonne partition qui sera formatée .


----------



## yannickterre (28 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je l'ai fait 5 fois avec leopard et aucun problème , faut juste faire gaffe à sélectionner la bonne partition qui sera formatée .



De léopard à léopard...
mais de tiger à léopard ?

Mais j'ai peut-être fait une fausse manip à l'époque !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> si tu peux, fais les 2 : une partition Time Machine, et une partition ou tu copies colles ton répertoire "Maison" et iPhoto/iTunes, etc... je crois que je vais opter pour cette solution histoire de retrouver tous les fichiers "au cas ou"



Tu peux même ajouter un clone  : http://macstyle.fr/snow-leopard/comment-je-compte-installer-snow-leopard-et-pourquoi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> D'ailleurs, j'ai toujours ce groupe _Inconnu_ (_Inconnu_ y es tu )
> 
> Je reglerai le problème une fois sur SL si jamais _par miracle (l'informatique signifiant déjà miracle )_ tout rentre dans l'ordre.



Je lis ça ce soir sur macfixit : 


> Since Snow Leopard will replace most of your system files with optimized binaries, and since the installer will run as "root" and therefore overlook any permissions on the drive, you should not need to run a permissions fix before installing Snow Leopard.



Un miracle (au moins partiel ?) semble possible


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:
			
		

> si tu peux, fais les 2 : une partition Time Machine, et une partition ou tu copies colles ton répertoire "Maison" et iPhoto/iTunes, etc... je crois que je vais opter pour cette solution histoire de retrouver tous les fichiers "au cas ou"





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu peux même ajouter un clone



Le mieux étant bien sur de sortir le disque dur, le mettre de coté et installer sur un nouveau 

Quant au miracle, le problème se pose/posait principalement sur les documents utilisateurs (~/Library entre autre).
Mais bon, on verra bien


----------



## dg69 (28 Août 2009)

noname a dit:


> Pour ceux ou celles qui ont commandé le DVD via la procédure papier ; cela a t'il pris beaucoup de temps?
> En ce qui me concerne cela fait presque 30 jours ... et quand je consulte l'état sur le site qui va bien j'en suis toujours à l'étape 1 ! :
> 
> _ Merci denvoyer les pièces justificatives (et le paiement si vous navez pas utilisé PayPal) par courrier postal dès que possible, avant la date déchéance indiquée dans les « Conditions générales » de loffre.
> ...



idem pour moi
demande faite sur site le 8 Août (envoi des documents le 14) et dans le suivi il est indiqué nous avons bien reçu votre demande par voie électronique le 19 Août et nous attendons vos documents 
Une saisie sur site du 8 Août n'est enregistrée que le 19, ceci est donc inquiétant pour la suite.
Espérons que je l'aurai avant Noël.


----------



## ericile (28 Août 2009)

ericile a dit:


> Bonsoir, je suis sur Tiger et j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a effectué une clean install (surtout si tout s'est bien passé ) et si on peut confirmer que les dvd à 29 et celui de la box sont identiques. merci
> 
> 
> une clean install sur Tiger bien sûr...





Personne pour me répondre ?


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

Oui, ça fonctionne.
MacFixIt, le WSJ (via W. Mossberg) et d'autres ont fait remonter l'info.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Août 2009)

Aux possesseurs d'imprimantes scan HP et utilisateurs de VueScan : je crois qu'on est peu dans la merde.

*A cause de ça ...*


Apparemment HP a décidé de se décharger complètement sur Apple et ils déconseillent l'installation de leur logiciel pour nous renvoyer au built-in de Snow Leopard. Jusqu'ici ça ne serait pas une mauvaise nouvelle (sauf pour les utilisateurs du Readiris - délicieusement bugué, mais ça peut rendre des services quand ça colle pas des tâches noires partout avec certaines cartes graphiques - inclus dans le software de HP) ...

Mais voilà : VueScan a besoin de ce soft pour marcher apparemment. Du coup on est réduit au logiciel Apple qui est bien joli, mais me semble un peu limité pour du .PDF multipage. 
J'ai écrit à E.Hamrick, j'espère qu'il aura le temps de me répondre et qu'il aura une solution...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le mieux étant bien sur de sortir le disque dur, le mettre de coté et installer sur un nouveau
> 
> Quant au miracle, le problème se pose/posait principalement sur les documents utilisateurs (~/Library entre autre).
> Mais bon, on verra bien



L'article que j'ai cité était plus explicite que mon clin d'il : il donne des degrés de sauvegarde différents à suivre selon la motivation de l'usager, même s'il décrit les trois types de sauvegarde. 


Si le groupe Inconnu n'est que dans ton dossier User, tu pourrais tenter une simple réinitialisation des ACL (avec le DVD d'install ou le Terminal) sur ce dossier


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2009)

Je n'ai pas tout lu (et pas installé SL non plus). Mais quelqu'un a-t'il essayé de réparer les autorisations, pour voir si c'est toujours le même merd*er qu'avant (sous Leopard) ?


----------



## Spec (28 Août 2009)

Au secours j'arrive plus à changer les icones du finder !!


----------



## yannickterre (28 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je n'ai pas tout lu (et pas installé SL non plus). Mais quelqu'un a-t'il essayé de réparer les autorisations, pour voir si c'est toujours le même merd*er qu'avant (sous Leopard) ?



Quel merd*er ?
C'est juste un peu long...


----------



## Starbuck (28 Août 2009)

Vaut mieux mettre à jour Léopard ou faire une clean install ? 
De tiger à léopard j'avais formaté, mais la j'ai un peu la flemme de tout remettre sur mon iMac


----------



## Vladimok (28 Août 2009)

Savez-vous si le scanner EPSON PERFECTION 4180 est compatible ?


----------



## yannickterre (28 Août 2009)

Starbuck a dit:


> Vaut mieux mettre à jour Léopard ou faire une clean install ?
> De tiger à léopard j'avais formaté, mais la j'ai un peu la flemme de tout remettre sur mon iMac



j'ai mis à jour et tout va bien !!!
p'te que j'ai eu de la chance   ;-)))


----------



## loulou41 (28 Août 2009)

Rosetta est un choix à l'installation de S Leo : voir personnalisation dans le menu d'instal...
J'en profite pour dire (pour ceux qui savent pas) que la partition d'installation doit être formatée GUID (intel) pour que S Léo accepte de s'installer.
Nota : SLéo accepte de s'installer en version complète sur un DD ou une partition, même si celui-ci ne possède aucune version précédente de Léo. Pratique si vous devez créer un GUID...
Pour le reste, accélération énOrme de la bête : Macpro 3, 12G de MV, rendu sous FCP (6.06) Kernel 32. 8 coeurs - presque- à fond.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------

Clean install : puis transfert dans l'install des appli, préférences utilisateur, etc ... Direct de DD à DD

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h53 ----------

Oui, à condition à l'instal------------->Personnalisation de cocher  = installation de Rosetta

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------

J'arrive : OUI, une installe est possible de Tiger vers SL avec le CD à 29 euros. Pourquoi dépenser plus quoi que le pack vaut le coup ... ILife et Iwork avec Page, Keynote, Imovie,etc

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------

Si la partition de votre DD est en GUID (intel) et que tout est clean (smart) une MAJ suffit


----------



## yannickterre (28 Août 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Savez-vous si le scanner EPSON PERFECTION 4180 est compatible ?



Non,
mais l'HP scan tout en un 4100 ne l'est pas !!!

Mais j'ai un clone léopard pour çà en attendant !!!


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2009)

Carbon Copy Cloner tourne à fond avant l'installe de SL.


----------



## yannickterre (28 Août 2009)

Spec a dit:


> Au secours j'arrive plus à changer les icones du finder !!



Reste calme...
Ne les change pas !!!


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

Personne n'a remarqué des blocages réguliers (sans intervalles fixes) du système, freeze (ballon de plage), d'une durée de 10/15 secondes.

Uniquement sous Snow Leopard (pas de problème sous Leopard).
MAJ toutes MAJ faites.



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Carbon Copy Cloner tourne à fond avant l'installe de SL.



Toi aussi ?


----------



## yannickterre (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Personne n'a remarqué des blocages réguliers (sans intervalles fixes) du système, freeze (ballon de plage), d'une durée de 10/15 secondes.
> 
> Uniquement sous Snow Leopard (pas de problème sous Leopard).
> MAJ toutes MAJ faites.
> ...



Non sur ce plan là tout va bien...


----------



## tak (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Personne n'a remarqué des blocages réguliers (sans intervalles fixes) du système, freeze (ballon de plage), d'une durée de 10/15 secondes.
> 
> Uniquement sous Snow Leopard (pas de problème sous Leopard).
> MAJ toutes MAJ faites.
> ...



Pareil, ca me rassure


----------



## Frodon (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Personne n'a remarqué des blocages réguliers (sans intervalles fixes) du système, freeze (ballon de plage), d'une durée de 10/15 secondes.
> 
> Uniquement sous Snow Leopard (pas de problème sous Leopard).
> MAJ toutes MAJ faites.



Aucun problème de ce genre.


----------



## leoparis (28 Août 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai craqué aujourd'hui pour SL et l'ai installé dans la foulée sur mon ancien Leopard qui, je précise, tournait impeccablement...

A l'évidence, le système tourne plus rapidement ; c'est appréciable.

Mais il y a un hic : Mail ne marche plus ! j'ai eu beau le réinstaller, réparer les autorisations disque etc, rien à faire ! il se lance, cherche 15/20 secondes les messages...et plante....

Je désespère !!!

Merci de votre aide

Leo


----------



## Gepat (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Puisqu'on en est tous à faire part de ses petits bugs découverts dans Snow Leopard, le mien est le suivant : la petite réglette de zoom qui apparaît au bas des fenêtre du finder (dossiers) n'est pas présent chez moi. Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi et comment l'activer ? Merci !!


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2009)

Est-ce que Snow Leopard permet-il de visionner des vidéos sans lire les sous-titres quand on les enlève pour les voir ?

Merci.


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Ouhla va peut être falloir crer un autre fils pour les soucis de SL, parce que sinon ça va être compliqué à régler !

@leoparis : es ce que tu avais de splugins ou des add-ons avec Mail ?


----------



## Grenade (28 Août 2009)

Nope, pour le moment aucun soucis avec le leopard des neiges.
Boot en 64bits du noyau tout à fait opérationnel (Unibody 17"), autre mac book pro 2007 ne passe pas les 32 bits (normal EFI 32 bits).

J'avais fais une installation de la developer preview puisque je suis ADC member, et SL par dessus sans problème.
Autre installation faite en re formattant le mac, pas de soucis non plus.

Plus qu'à passer le media center sous SL.

Si ça se passe bien, un upgrade du Leopard Server pour passer en SL server sera à l'ordre du jour.

Donc, pour l'instant rien à signaler non plus, encore une upgrade qui passe nickel (j'suis content d'avoir switché moi 

PS: Perian en version 1.1.4 ne pose pas de problèmes particulier pour le moment

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------




Gepat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Puisqu'on en est tous à faire part de ses petits bugs découverts dans Snow Leopard, le mien est le suivant : la petite réglette de zoom qui apparaît au bas des fenêtre du finder (dossiers) n'est pas présent chez moi. Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi et comment l'activer ? Merci !!



Normalement c'est actif par défaut, mais uniquement dans la vue par icônes (la première de toute la liste)


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Grenade a dit:


> Nope, pour le moment aucun soucis avec le leopard des neiges.
> Boot en 64bits du noyau tout à fait opérationnel (Unibody 17"), autre mac book pro 2007 ne passe pas les 32 bits (normal EFI 32 bits).
> 
> J'avais fais une installation de la developer preview puisque je suis ADC member, et SL par dessus sans problème.
> ...



T'as fais comment pour activer le boot en 64 bits d'office ?

Pas de soucis pour faire touner des applis tierces 32 bits malgré cela ?


----------



## tak (28 Août 2009)

Gepat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Puisqu'on en est tous à faire part de ses petits bugs découverts dans Snow Leopard, le mien est le suivant : la petite réglette de zoom qui apparaît au bas des fenêtre du finder (dossiers) n'est pas présent chez moi. Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi et comment l'activer ? Merci !!



Si tu règles ton finder sur afficher sous forme d'icone aussi?


----------



## shenrone (28 Août 2009)

Punaise ca semble etre bien problematique pour l instant ce SL

Je vais attendre un peu pour l installer:mouais:


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

So desu Lelouch-San :s


----------



## Grenade (28 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> T'as fais comment pour activer le boot en 64 bits d'office ?
> 
> Pas de soucis pour faire touner des applis tierces 32 bits malgré cela ?



J'ai juste redémarré la machine et pendant le boot j'ai appuyé simultanément sur les touches 6 et 4. (64 quoi).

Pour vérifier que cela a maché: passage sur le moniteur d'activité, visualisation de tous les processus et vérification que le kernel tourne bien en 64 bits.

Par contre, tous les modèles ne supportent pas le mode 64 bits du noyau. cf. Macgeneration (faire une recherche "démarrer snow leopard en 64 bits" sous google)


----------



## j-b.leheup (28 Août 2009)

Pour info, peut-être quelqu'un en a-t-il déjà parlé au fil de ces 11 pages...
Pour les déçus du nouveau QuickTime Player, il suffit de copier l'ancien avant la mise à jour, ou de le récupérer sur un autre Mac, et de le glisser dans le dossier "Applications". Cela marche très bien et on retrouve toutes les fonctions (copier-coller, sélection, effacement, Pomme-J avec toutes les options de sons, d'image..).


----------



## Grenade (28 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> T'as fais comment pour activer le boot en 64 bits d'office ?
> 
> Pas de soucis pour faire touner des applis tierces 32 bits malgré cela ?



Pas pour l'instant, la plupart des applications dont je me sers (développement, graphisme, web) sont soit compatibles soit disposent d'une maj.

J'ai pas encore réinstallé Office (pour le boulot), j'ai peur d'avance


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Toi aussi ?



Et comment... 

_pfff... ça clone encore..._


----------



## shenrone (28 Août 2009)

Quelqu un peu confirmer ou non que les macbook pro avec double carte graphique peuvent fonctionner en sly en mode performance sous SL?


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Grenade a dit:


> J'ai juste redémarré la machine et pendant le boot j'ai appuyé simultanément sur les touches 6 et 4. (64 quoi).
> 
> Pour vérifier que cela a maché: passage sur le moniteur d'activité, visualisation de tous les processus et vérification que le kernel tourne bien en 64 bits.
> 
> Par contre, tous les modèles ne supportent pas le mode 64 bits du noyau. cf. Macgeneration (faire une recherche "démarrer snow leopard en 64 bits" sous google)



ça roule le mien est ok pour le 64 bits, juste savoir si t'étais passer par le petit logiciel dont Macgé avait parlé ou si t'avais fais ça "à la main"  Merci de l'info


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

Non , rien.


----------



## Grenade (28 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> ça roule le mien est ok pour le 64 bits, juste savoir si t'étais passer par le petit logiciel dont Macgé avait parlé ou si t'avais fais ça "à la main"  Merci de l'info



De ce que j'ai compris sur le site du développeur de l'outil, celui-ci ne sert qu'à vérifier la compatibilité du matériel et ne fait rien de plus que d'éviter à l'utilisateur de taper quelques lignes de commandes. J'avoue que j'ai lu en diagonale et je n'ai pas cherché plus loin


----------



## VLG (28 Août 2009)

leoparis a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> J'ai craqué aujourd'hui pour SL et l'ai installé dans la foulée sur mon ancien Leopard qui, je précise, tournait impeccablement...
> 
> ...


TU as fait une Simple Mise à Jour ou une Clean Install? 
Si c'est une Clean Install, comment as tu sauvegardé tes mails? via un logiciel de sauvegarde particulier, par time machine?
As tu cherché à coller le dossier MAIL dans ta bibliothèque ou un truc dans le genre?
... je donne des pistes


----------



## GoodMichou (28 Août 2009)

Hey,
J'ai un MacBook 13".
Je vais en magasin demain pour m'acheter SL. Mais je me demande si ça en vaut déjà la peine?
Est-ce que quelqu'un à eu des problèmes après l'installation de SL?

Et une question, peut être stupide. Est-ce que en installant SL, je perds toutes mes musiques et autres fichiers?


Merci d'avance,
Michou


----------



## Spec (28 Août 2009)

Verifier les autorisations sur snow est un bonheur quand y'a rien a reparer !!!


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Liste des pilotes d'imprimante et de scanner inclus dans Snow Leopard



Ma vieille Epson AL 900 n'est bien sûr pas supportée (la valse des pilotes recommence, comme au début de Léopard). 
A part acheter une nouvelle laser couleur il y a une solution ?
J'ai bien lu le conseil d'Apple suivant :
"If software for your printer is not available and your printer supports a common printer language such as PostScript or PCL, you may be able to perform basic printing functions using the Generic PostScript or PCL drivers available from the "Print Using" pop-up menu while adding a printer.", mais ça serait en japonais, je comprendrais pareil. 
Je vais dans utilitaire d'imprimante, je clique sur + pour ajouter une imprimante, mais à part l'apparition des imprimantes réseaux ou connectées à mes autres ordinateurs rien ne se passe de plus. 
Comment je fais pour "using the Generic PostScript or PCL drivers available from the "Print Using" pop-up menu while adding a printer" ???
Merci sincèrement de vos lumières...


----------



## leoparis (28 Août 2009)

VLG a dit:


> TU as fait une Simple Mise à Jour ou une Clean Install?
> Si c'est une Clean Install, comment as tu sauvegardé tes mails? via un logiciel de sauvegarde particulier, par time machine?
> As tu cherché à coller le dossier MAIL dans ta bibliothèque ou un truc dans le genre?
> ... je donne des pistes





j'ai fait une simple mise à jour !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Août 2009)

leoparis a dit:


> Mail ne marche plus ! j'ai eu beau le réinstaller, réparer les autorisations disque etc, rien à faire ! il se lance, cherche 15/20 secondes les messages...et plante....



On a parlé quelque part sur le forum des comptes mobileme qui feraient crasher Mail en 10.6


----------



## leoparis (28 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On a parlé quelque part sur le forum des comptes mobileme qui feraient crasher Mail en 10.6



mais je n'ai pas mobileme


----------



## Gepat (28 Août 2009)

@ Tak  : merci c'était la solution !!!


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

leoparis a dit:
			
		

> Mail ne marche plus ! j'ai eu beau le réinstaller, réparer les autorisations disque etc, rien à faire ! il se lance, cherche 15/20 secondes les messages...et plante....



Essaye de lancer Mail en mode SafeBoot appuyant sur shift. Laisse le charger (déjà, voir si dans ce mode ça fonctionne), puis le relancer normalement.
Ça peut être un message qu'il n'arrive pas à décoder (pour quelle raison, je n'en sais rien).


----------



## baptiste2097 (28 Août 2009)

J'ai (presque) lu toutes les pages  et il ne me semble pas que quelqu'un en ai parlé, je me suis servi cette après midi de transfert d'images et il a changé d'interface non ?


----------



## leoparis (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Essaye de lancer Mail en mode SafeBoot appuyant sur shift. Laisse le charger (déjà, voir si dans ce mode ça fonctionne), puis le relancer normalement.
> Ça peut être un message qu'il n'arrive pas à décoder (pour quelle raison, je n'en sais rien).



c'est vraiment sympa d'essayer de m'aider !

j'ai tenté la manip ; effectivement il ne cherche plus les messages...mais plante plus vite car il se ferme aussitôt...


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2009)

baptiste2097 a dit:


> J'ai (presque) lu toutes les pages  et il ne me semble pas que quelqu'un en ai parlé, je me suis servi cette après midi de transfert d'images et il a changé d'interface non ?



Oui, il adopte la présentation par catégorie sur la gauche et un interface plus clair.


----------



## baptiste2097 (28 Août 2009)

Subjugué par ta rapidité ! Tu reste sur la dernière page et tu "refresh" toutes les 4 secondes ?


----------



## Grobaouche (28 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic elle tabasse mamie avec un gourdin à clous ^^


----------



## BlueVelvet (28 Août 2009)

Ben pour ma part, installation de SL sans problème.

Je n'ai pas encore tout testé, mais les incontournables fonctionnent très bien. Apple n'a pas bluffé son monde en avertissant qu'il n'y aurait pas bcp de nouveautés: en effet, on retrouve son environnement d'avant... Il me semble que l'affichage est généralement plus clair et fluide. Un bug que j'ai depuis le début avec Word 2008 (des lignes de texte qui se chevauchent, un gros paté à l'écran) n'est pas complètement réglé, mais ça va déjà mieux - curieusement, surtout pour les gros fichiers texte.

Le démarrage ne me paraît pas plus rapide, par contre, comme d'autres l'ont relevé, l'extinction est étonnante.

Je profite de poser une question car je ne me rappelle plus, j'avoue: j'ai un MBP 15' du début 2008, juste avant les unibody (le dernier modèle à clavier gris). Un proc Penryn, si je me rappelle bien. Les experts des forums savent-ils si ce proc supporte-t-il le 64 bits intégral? On n'y est pas encore, mais quand cela arrivera, je voudrais être fixé, et je ne vois pas cette donnée dans les infos système - ou je l'ai ratée.

Merci à vous et bonne découverte de SL  !


----------



## sebastienNamur (28 Août 2009)

Apple se fout de notre pomme !


Quoi de plus normal de placer toute notre confiance dans une marque de renom comme Apple ?  
Cela pourrait changer dici peu. Après les derniers phénomènes explosifs de lappareil téléphonique hors de prix, nommé iPhone,  Mac prend ses clients pour des pompes à fric.  

Pour preuve, lachat de leur dernier système dexploitation Snow Leopard (OS10.6) revient à 29 euros et permet dupgrader la version précédente, Leopard (OS 10.5). Pour une fois, voici un produit Apple pas cher du tout, je vous laccorde. Par contre, pour leurs clients qui utilisent Tiger (OS10.4) la société communique que la seule méthode pour upgrader le système dexploitation davant dernière génération est dacheter la Mac Box Set à 169 euros. Celle-ci comprend dautres applications spécifiques à Apple. Ne serait-ce pas de lachat forcé ?

Jai donc contacté deux techniciens et vendeurs de la région de Namur (Erpent et Jambes) afin de leur faire part de mes doutes quant à la différence du contenu entre le cd dinstallation de Snow Leopard à 29 euros et celui du pack de la Mac Box Set. 

Le premier technicien basé à Erpent massure quil faut acheter la Mac Box Set. 
Après avoir confié au vendeur de Jambes que jai lu dune source Internet (Walter S. Mossberg  Wall Street Journal) que la version simple à 29 euros convenait également pour faire la mise à jour de Tiger, jai reçu comme élégante et méprisante réponse que sur Internet, on pouvait lire aussi quElvis était toujours en vie. 

Ne me satisfaisant pas de lhumour de ce jeune homme, je me suis procuré Snow Leopard à 29 euros et jai pris le risque de linstaller par dessus mon OS Tiger. Si je nai pas vu apparaître Elvis, linstallation, par contre, est une réussite totale.

Alors, la question se pose : jusquoù le consommateur va-t-il se laisser faire par une firme dite sérieuse et de confiance mais qui, finalement, le prend pour une pomme ?


----------



## baptiste2097 (28 Août 2009)

Moi j'ai quelques soucis,

je trouve ThunderBird bien plus lent.
Mais le plus génant c'est que je n'arrive plus du tout à me connecter en wifi à la freebox du boulot, aucun problème avec ma livebox perso.
C'est vrai que dans l'ensemble c'est plutôt rapide, mais j'ai beaucoup plus de plantage qu'avant sur Illustrator et InDesign CS4 (pas testé Ps, Flash, Dw).

C'est vrai que je n'ai pas fait de clean install. D'ailleurs concernant la clean install puis-je faire un clone du DD de mon MacBook sur le disque externe d'un PC qui contient déjà des données, ou dois-je le formater puis partitionner.

Je pense à la clean install car j'ai la version to**ent de la 10A432 et que je vais bientôt avoir le cd car mon père aussi passe à SL (d'ailleurs la version familiale peut être installée sur plusieurs poste ?)


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2009)

sebastienNamur a dit:


> Apple se fout de notre pomme !



Pour qqn qui s'est inscrit aujourd'hui, je te sens plus "râleur" qu' "aideur"...
Disons que tu devrais modérer tes propos parce qu'Apple ne nous prend pas vraiment pour ds guignolos. Ils ont leur politique, peut être peut-on la critiquer de manière constructive

Mais si Mr Mossberg a raison, il est tout de même étrange qu'Apple insiste sur le fait que 10.6 nécessite 10.5 et non 10.4, parce que vu le tarif, c'est plus ou moins risqué.

Si Apple veut prendre un max de nouveaux utilisateurs de nouvelles technologies associées à de nouveaux soft, ou améliorations diverses, je crois pas qu'ils forcent volontiers les utilisateurs de Tiger à payer 170

Je me demande si il n'y a pas une raison plus "technique" à cette revendication.

Et à critiquer Apple c'est se voiler la face sur les autres entreprises qui font vraiment du foutage de gueule, à la Microsoft et Windows7 (sins) à un prix pour le moins étrange pour une réécriture de code...

C'est mon avis, cela n'engage que moi, même s'il peut être partagé


----------



## badvallu (28 Août 2009)

J'ai hâte de te voir utiliser iLife '08 dessus, ou tu as le iLife '09?

Sinon, pourquoi tant de N?


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2009)

baptiste2097 a dit:


> C'est vrai que je n'ai pas fait de clean install. D'ailleurs concernant la clean install puis-je faire un clone du DD de mon MacBook sur le disque externe d'un PC qui contient déjà des données, ou dois-je le formater puis partitionner.



Tout dépend, quel format est-ce? Du Mac OS ou du FAT?!
Sinon tu peux partitioner le DD et mettre Time Machine en branle, ainsi qu'une image disk, ce qui a l'avantage d'être plus "fiable" peut être! =)


----------



## baptiste2097 (28 Août 2009)

Je pense que c'est du Fat, donc je ne peux pas le partitionner sans formater (?)

C'est vrai que je pensais plus à l'image disque car je n'ai jamais pu en faire une avec Leopard.
Et comment restaurer son système avec une image disque ? Les applications aussi sont sauvegradées ?


----------



## leoparis (28 Août 2009)

leoparis a dit:


> c'est vraiment sympa d'essayer de m'aider !
> 
> j'ai tenté la manip ; effectivement il ne cherche plus les messages...mais plante plus vite car il se ferme aussitôt...




Me revoila...j'ai progressé dans la compréhension du schmilblick puisque lorsque ej crée une nouvelle session et que je cong-figure mail avec mon compte gmail (comme l'ancien donc), il marche parfaitement bien !

alors pk refuse t il de tourner sur ma session principale alors qu'il marchait bien ??:hein:


----------



## Le docteur (28 Août 2009)

VLG a dit:


> TU as fait une Simple Mise à Jour ou une Clean Install?
> Si c'est une Clean Install, comment as tu sauvegardé tes mails? via un logiciel de sauvegarde particulier, par time machine?
> As tu cherché à coller le dossier MAIL dans ta bibliothèque ou un truc dans le genre?
> ... je donne des pistes



Pour les mails personnellement j'ai importé les messages depuis Moi/Bibliothèques/Mails depuis le nouveau Mail.
Ca me donne un dossier Importation où tout est classé selon les boîtes trouvées. Un petit glisser-déposer dans les boîtes et hop!

J'ai pas eu à me casser la tête pour les comptes <-Mobile ME


----------



## leoparis (28 Août 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pour les mails personnellement j'ai importé les messages depuis Moi/Bibliothèques/Mails depuis le nouveau Mail.
> Ca me donne un dossier Importation où tout est classé selon les boîtes trouvées. Un petit glisser-déposer dans les boîtes et hop!
> 
> J'ai pas eu à me casser la tête pour les comptes <-Mobile ME



le pbme est que mail plante de suite sur ma session principale, je n'ai même pas le temps d'accéder à mes comptes


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2009)

baptiste2097 a dit:


> Je pense que c'est du Fat, donc je ne peux pas le partitionner sans formater (?)
> 
> C'est vrai que je pensais plus à l'image disque car je n'ai jamais pu en faire une avec Leopard.
> Et comment restaurer son système avec une image disque ? Les applications aussi sont sauvegradées ?


Une image disk c'est le même principe que Time Machine, c'est tout ton disque dur qui est sauvegardé, c'est juste moins utilisé que TM... Mais tout aussi fiable et efficace, voir plus.

Alors si c'est du FAT, tu regroupes ce qu'il y a déjà dessus dans un seul dossier que tu places temporairement dans ton Finder.

Ensuite via l'utilitaire de disque, tu partitionnes ton DD externe en 2 ou plus comme tu veux.
Une partition en FAT MS-DOS pour les données Windows, qui se trouvent alors dans ton Finder puisque tu les auras déplacées. Et une autre en Mac OS Étendu Journalisé pour ta partition Time Machine, et Time Machine enregistrera de même ton image disk (Utilitaire de disque --> Fichier --> Nouvelle ---> Image disque du disk) que tu auras précédemment créée et enregistrée dans tes docs! = )
Tout ça te semble clair ou tu veux des précisions? 
Tout peut être restauré avec une image disk oui.


----------



## leoparis (28 Août 2009)

leoparis a dit:


> le pbme est que mail plante de suite sur ma session principale, je n'ai même pas le temps d'accéder à mes comptes



voilà le message d'erreur



Process:         Mail [247]
Path:            /Applications/Mail.app/Contents/MacOS/Mail
Identifier:      com.apple.mail
Version:         4.0 (1075)
Build Info:      Mail-10750000~1
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [143]

Date/Time:       2009-08-28 23:41:09.828 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6 (10A432)
Report Version:  6

Interval Since Last Report:          8971 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           13
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  54 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   13
Anonymous UUID:                      7E271CC8-EE66-4305-93BF-7E96D92DB4B1

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  4

Application Specific Information:
abort() called
*** Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'adding a feed', reason: 'adding a feed'
*** Call stack at first throw:
(
	0   CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff82bb45a4 __exceptionPreprocess + 180
	1   libobjc.A.dylib                     0x00007fff8547d313 objc_exception_throw + 45
	2   Message                             0x00007fff87483d43 __+[Library addFeed:forMailbox:]_block_invoke_1 + 314
	3   Message                             0x00007fff87320279 +[Library executeBlock:isWriter:useTransaction:isPrivileged:] + 745
	4   Message                             0x00007fff874743d7 +[Library addFeed:forMailbox:] + 86
	5   Message                             0x00007fff87339710 -[RSSLibraryStore setFeedURL:needsSave:] + 216
	6   Message                             0x00007fff87338a32 -[RSSLibraryStore feedURL] + 232
	7   Message                             0x00007fff8732cd0b -[RSSAccount _validateRSSMailboxes:] + 242
	8   Foundation                          0x00007fff82891f65 __NSThread__main__ + 1429
	9   libSystem.B.dylib                   0x00007fff87aa406e _pthread_start + 331
	10  libSystem.B.dylib                   0x00007fff87aa3f21 thread_start + 13
)


Thread 0:  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x00007fff87a6aefa mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x00007fff87a6b56d mach_msg + 59
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff82b50ce2 __CFRunLoopRun + 2002
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff82b5003f CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 575
4   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff851a3c4e RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 333
5   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff851a3a53 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 310
6   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff851a390c BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 59
7   com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83517570 _DPSNextEvent + 718
8   com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83516ed9 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 155
9   com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83751aa7 -[NSApplication _realDoModalLoopeek:] + 442
10  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff8374f631 -[NSApplication runModalForWindow:] + 129
11  com.apple.mail                	0x000000010010f615 0x100000000 + 1111573
12  com.apple.mail                	0x000000010010bd2a 0x100000000 + 1097002
13  com.apple.mail                	0x0000000100208b10 0x100000000 + 2132752
14  com.apple.mail                	0x000000010020955b 0x100000000 + 2135387
15  com.apple.mail                	0x0000000100003595 0x100000000 + 13717
16  com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff82891926 _nsnote_callback + 167
17  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff82b5ce4a __CFXNotificationPost + 954
18  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff82b497f8 _CFXNotificationPostNotification + 200
19  com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff82888890 -[NSNotificationCenter postNotificationNamebject:userInfo:] + 101
20  com.apple.mail                	0x0000000100001c21 0x100000000 + 7201
21  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83547ac2 -[NSApplication _postDidFinishNotification] + 100
22  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff835479f7 -[NSApplication _sendFinishLaunchingNotification] + 66
23  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83612981 -[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleAEOpen:] + 219
24  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff836125fd -[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleCoreEvent:withReplyEvent:] + 77
25  com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff828c01d2 -[NSAppleEventManager dispatchRawAppleEvent:withRawReply:handlerRefCon:] + 360
26  com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff828c0002 _NSAppleEventManagerGenericHandler + 114
27  com.apple.AE                  	0x00007fff82edc176 aeDispatchAppleEvent(AEDesc const*, AEDesc*, unsigned int, unsigned char*) + 162
28  com.apple.AE                  	0x00007fff82edc06f dispatchEventAndSendReply(AEDesc const*, AEDesc*) + 32
29  com.apple.AE                  	0x00007fff82edbf79 aeProcessAppleEvent + 210
30  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff851a9a7d AEProcessAppleEvent + 48
31  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83517757 _DPSNextEvent + 1205
32  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83516ed9 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 155
33  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff834dcb29 -[NSApplication run] + 395
34  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff834d5844 NSApplicationMain + 364
35  com.apple.mail                	0x0000000100001760 0x100000000 + 5984


----------



## Le docteur (28 Août 2009)

Pour ceux qui se seraient retrouvés comme moi devant le problème : drivers HP uniquement en built-in dorénavant et VueScan qui vous manque très fort, je conseille de jeter un il un peu plus intéressé sur Aperçu... Ben je suis sur le c... !

- Aperçu scanne vos images et ouvre une fenêtre avec l'image, jusqu'ici bon...
- Deuxième scan : la deuxième image vient se placer dans la fenêtre d'aperçu ouverte (et non une autre fenêtre), et ceci que ce soit un TIFF, PDF, JPEG

- A ce stade vous avez deux solutions  : 

1. Utiliser les images qui ont été sauvegardées pourtant individuellement telles quelles.
2. Faire un .PDF en sélectionnant toutes les miniatures à droite de la fenêtre d'Aperçu et en choisissant "imprimer les pages sélectionnées" ou en faisant cmd-alt-p ...
3. Cerise sur le gâteau : la qualité des .PDF change suivant le type d'images que vous choisissez. Si vous faites du .PDF par exemple apparemment ça colle du .PDF non compressé par défaut. Si par contre vous choisissez du .JPEG, à la fin, bien sûr vous aurez un .PDF compressé. 

Reste à se demander à combien le .JPEG est compressé et si l'on peut agir sur le taux de compression. Je vais comparer avec d'anciens scans faits sous VueScan (réglé à 90% par défaut ce qui me semble parfait).

Enfin voilà : la qualité des .PDF m'a l'air au rendez-vous et ça marche apparemment très bien. L'idée c'est que l'on peaufine les vues au fur et à mesure qu'elles sont scannées et non avant... Pour un .PDF ça semble correct, par contre pour un .JPEG faut être sûr de pouvoir faire une rotation sans perte...


----------



## divoli (28 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je n'ai pas tout lu (et pas installé SL non plus). Mais quelqu'un a-t'il essayé de réparer les autorisations, pour voir si c'est toujours le même merd*er qu'avant (sous Leopard) ?





iAnn a dit:


> Quel merd*er ?
> C'est juste un peu long...



Je parle de tout ce bordel (ACL, SUID et cie), qui a fait l'objet d'une multitude de topics concernant Leopard, comme un récent ici.


----------



## baptiste2097 (28 Août 2009)

Merci MacuserMan je crois que c'est bon.
De toutes façons je verrais ça demain.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2009)

baptiste2097 a dit:


> Merci MacuserMan je crois que c'est bon.
> De toutes façons je verrais ça demain.
> 
> Bonne soirée



Tu peux repasser ici sans soucis, au pire je te file mon eMail (Attention au SPAM)...! 
Tu es le bienvenu. 

MacU.


----------



## Baracca (28 Août 2009)

Il me semblait que Photoshop Element 6 n'était pas dans les liste des applications supportées, ce qui a l'air d'avoir changé, a moins que je me trompe , car je penses me le procurer 
http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/

Des idées sur l'Application DPP de chez Canon ?


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2009)

@leoparis :


			
				Crash a dit:
			
		

> *** Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'adding a feed', reason: 'adding a feed'



Va dans les options de Safari et demande à ce que soit lui (ou un autre, pourvu que ce ne soit pas Mail.app) qui prenne en charge la gestion des flux RSS.



Apparté :
 :rateau: ("parce qu'on ne me la fait pas souvent", comprenne qui pourra&#8230

Sinon, j'ai fini l'install de Windows 2000, des MAJs et des quelques applis. Enfin !

@leoparis : tu as essayé avec Shift au lancement ?  (appui sur Shift puis clic)


----------



## pacou (29 Août 2009)

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il y a tant de probleme avec les imprimantes????

Je cherche toujours à savoir si les drivers Konica Minolta pour la Bizhub C203 sont ou non compatible avec SL ou non. Parce que maintenant que SL est sorti, il va être impossible de trouver des Mac Mini bien dotés en RAM ou quelque Mac que ce soit, en neuf, avec Leopard, et si je ne peux pas imprimer et utiliser correctement l'imprimante, ça fout tout mon programme de switch en l'air.

Ou peut on trouver cette info quand l'éditeur se tait?


----------



## leoparis (29 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @leoparis :
> 
> 
> Va dans les options de Safari et demande à ce que soit lui (ou un autre, pourvu que ce ne soit pas Mail.app) qui prenne en charge la gestion des flux RSS.
> ...



j'ai effectué la manip ; j'ai eu une petite lueur d'espoir car mail a planté...un peu plus tard...mais il a planté quand même 

voici le message :


Process:         Mail [182]
Path:            /Applications/Mail.app/Contents/MacOS/Mail
Identifier:      com.apple.mail
Version:         4.0 (1075)
Build Info:      Mail-10750000~1
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [143]

Date/Time:       2009-08-29 00:08:54.676 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6 (10A432)
Report Version:  6

Interval Since Last Report:          10583 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           16
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  85 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   16
Anonymous UUID:                      7E271CC8-EE66-4305-93BF-7E96D92DB4B1

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  5

Application Specific Information:
abort() called
*** Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'adding a feed', reason: 'adding a feed'
*** Call stack at first throw:
(
	0   CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff82bb45a4 __exceptionPreprocess + 180
	1   libobjc.A.dylib                     0x00007fff8547d313 objc_exception_throw + 45
	2   Message                             0x00007fff87483d43 __+[Library addFeed:forMailbox:]_block_invoke_1 + 314
	3   Message                             0x00007fff87320279 +[Library executeBlock:isWriter:useTransaction:isPrivileged:] + 745
	4   Message                             0x00007fff874743d7 +[Library addFeed:forMailbox:] + 86
	5   Message                             0x00007fff87339710 -[RSSLibraryStore setFeedURL:needsSave:] + 216
	6   Message                             0x00007fff87338a32 -[RSSLibraryStore feedURL] + 232
	7   Message                             0x00007fff8732cd0b -[RSSAccount _validateRSSMailboxes:] + 242
	8   Foundation                          0x00007fff82891f65 __NSThread__main__ + 1429
	9   libSystem.B.dylib                   0x00007fff87aa406e _pthread_start + 331
	10  libSystem.B.dylib                   0x00007fff87aa3f21 thread_start + 13
)


Thread 0:  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x00007fff87a6aefa mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x00007fff87a6b56d mach_msg + 59
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff82b50ce2 __CFRunLoopRun + 2002
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff82b5003f CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 575
4   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff851a3c4e RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 333
5   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff851a3a53 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 310
6   com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff851a390c BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 59
7   com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83517570 _DPSNextEvent + 718
8   com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83516ed9 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 155
9   com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83751aa7 -[NSApplication _realDoModalLoopeek:] + 442
10  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff8374f631 -[NSApplication runModalForWindow:] + 129
11  com.apple.mail                	0x000000010010f615 0x100000000 + 1111573
12  com.apple.mail                	0x000000010010bd2a 0x100000000 + 1097002
13  com.apple.mail                	0x0000000100208b10 0x100000000 + 2132752
14  com.apple.mail                	0x000000010020955b 0x100000000 + 2135387
15  com.apple.mail                	0x0000000100003595 0x100000000 + 13717
16  com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff82891926 _nsnote_callback + 167
17  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff82b5ce4a __CFXNotificationPost + 954
18  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x00007fff82b497f8 _CFXNotificationPostNotification + 200
19  com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff82888890 -[NSNotificationCenter postNotificationNamebject:userInfo:] + 101
20  com.apple.mail                	0x0000000100001c21 0x100000000 + 7201
21  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83547ac2 -[NSApplication _postDidFinishNotification] + 100
22  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff835479f7 -[NSApplication _sendFinishLaunchingNotification] + 66
23  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83612981 -[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleAEOpen:] + 219
24  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff836125fd -[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleCoreEvent:withReplyEvent:] + 77
25  com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff828c01d2 -[NSAppleEventManager dispatchRawAppleEvent:withRawReply:handlerRefCon:] + 360
26  com.apple.Foundation          	0x00007fff828c0002 _NSAppleEventManagerGenericHandler + 114
27  com.apple.AE                  	0x00007fff82edc176 aeDispatchAppleEvent(AEDesc const*, AEDesc*, unsigned int, unsigned char*) + 162
28  com.apple.AE                  	0x00007fff82edc06f dispatchEventAndSendReply(AEDesc const*, AEDesc*) + 32
29  com.apple.AE                  	0x00007fff82edbf79 aeProcessAppleEvent + 210
30  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x00007fff851a9a7d AEProcessAppleEvent + 48
31  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83517757 _DPSNextEvent + 1205
32  com.apple.AppKit              	0x00007fff83516ed9 -[NSApplication nextEve


----------



## Le docteur (29 Août 2009)

leoparis a dit:


> le pbme est que mail plante de suite sur ma session principale, je n'ai même pas le temps d'accéder à mes comptes


Tu as fait un clone ??? Si oui un petit coup d'iBackUp sur Mail depuis ton clone et une tentative de restauration des paramètres Mail depuis SL ???


----------



## BlueVelvet (29 Août 2009)

Je trouve hallucinant le nombre de problèmes cités ici, moi je n'en ai aucun. Y c. sur les imprimantes, il a fallu un temps pour la reconnaissance des imprimantes, mais c'est désormais OK.

Sinon, pour ma petite question, qqn sait-il si les processeurs Penryn (MBP de début 2008, juste avant l'Unibody) sont natifs en 64 bits...?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2009)

BlueVelvet a dit:


> Sinon, pour ma petite question, qqn sait-il si les processeurs Penryn (MBP de début 2008, juste avant l'Unibody) sont natifs en 64 bits...?
> Merci d'avance!



D'après ce tableau, oui (MacBookPro4,1).


----------



## NightWalker (29 Août 2009)

Bon ça y est c'est installé. Pour le moment j'ai vraiment une bombe avec ma machine.
Tout est nettement plus réactive.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Août 2009)

Bon eh bien pour ma part, je vais migrer complètement petit-à-petit vers Snow Leopard.
J'attends d'abord le support pour iStat Menu, Saft, Gift, XMarks et OnyX entre autres...
Pour l'instant je fais les trucs de base avec (surf, iChat etc...) et comme je n'ai pas ma bibliothèque iTunes, je ne peux pas synchroniser mon iPod (vive le Classic!). Il cohabite sagement avec Leopard sur mon Disque Dur Interne, en deuxième partition de 100 Go (contre 465 pour Leopard).


----------



## mac-fan (29 Août 2009)

safari bouf tout ma ram ,600mo la et ça monte, il est pas optimiser, ou quoi ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Août 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> safari bouf tout ma ram ,600mo la et ça monte, il est pas optimiser, ou quoi ?



Ça dépend de ce que tu fais avec: si c'est youtube et compagnie, je pense que c'est un peu normal...
Tu as combien de RAM?
Je pense que pour Snow Leopard, l'idéal serait au moins 2 Go. Mais le mieux, ce serait évidemment 16 To


----------



## Frodon (29 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je parle de tout ce bordel (ACL, SUID et cie), qui a fait l'objet d'une multitude de topics concernant Leopard, comme un récent ici.



SUID: Set User ID - http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid

Lorsque le bit SUID est mis en place, cela indique qu'un exécutable doit être lancé avec les droits de son propriétaire, même s'il est lancé par quelqu'un d'autre (par conséquent, il faut faire très attention avec les fichiers détenus par l'utilisateur root).

ACL: Advanced Control List - http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_Control_List

En bref: système permettant de faire une gestion plus fine des droits d'accès aux fichiers que ne le permet la méthode employée par les systèmes UNIX.

Ce sont des fonctionnalités, et c'est pas prêt de changer ni avec Snow Leopard ni avec les suivants puisque ce ne sont pas des problèmes, mais des fonctionnalités.
S'ils n'apparaissaient pas sur les versions précédentes de Mac OS X c'est soit que la fonctionnalité n'était pas implémenté (cas de ACL), soit qu'à ce moment là Apple n'avait pas jugé bon d'informer l'utilisateur sur ces points.

Sauf que le savoir peut intéresser des utilisateurs qui savent ce que cela veut dire, et que Leopard et Snow Leopard donne ces informations, c'est plutôt une bonne chose pour ceux qui peuvent être intéressés par celles-ci. Les intéressés sont ceux qui ont eu même placés des paramètres d'ACL ou de SUID. Evidement, Utilitaire de Disque ne pouvant pas savoir si c'est l'utilisateur ou non qui a placé ces paramètres, il informe sur ceux-ci pour tous les fichiers qui en ont, et c'est à l'utilisateur de savoir s'il est concerné ou non.

Ce sont donc des messages d'informations et non des messages d'erreur. Ils informe que tel ou tel fichier bénéficie, en plus des autorisations standards, d'une ACL ou d'un bit SUID.

L'outil de réparation n'y touche pas puisqu'il part du principe, parfaitement logique, que s'ils sont positionné en plus des autorisations de base, c'est que c'est volontairement mis par un programme ou par l'utilisateur lui même. En les supprimant ou les remplaçant, cela risquerait plus de causer des problèmes que dans résoudre, c'est pourquoi utilitaire de disque ne fait que donner un message d'information, et c'est à l'utilisateur de statuer.

Pour un utilisateur Lambda, il ne faut surtout rien faire si vous ne savez pas ce que c'est une ACL ou un bit SUID, et que vous ne comprenez pas pleinement sa signification sur les autorisations des fichiers signalés, c'est que ce n'est certainement pas vous qui avez mis ces paramètres. Et donc mieux vaut ne rien faire.

Seules ceux qui savent ce que c'est et les ont utilisés sur certains de leur fichier, peuvent être intéressés par ces informations. Et d'ailleurs c'est bien pour cela que ces messages utilisent des termes technique sans les expliquer. Ceux qui les comprennent, savent ce qu'ils doivent faire ou ne pas faire, et n'ont besoin d'aucune clarification.
Les autres, bah ne faites rien quand vous ne savez pas de quoi il s'agit, c'est une règle d'or en informatique.

Bref, aucun m*rdier avec ACL ou SUID, c'est normal, Mac OS X est un Unix assez complet, il supporte non seulement les droits Unix standard (utilisateur, groupe, autres) mais aussi les ACL et le bit SUID.


----------



## mac-fan (29 Août 2009)

Non tu a rien compris.

Il bouf ma ram en tout temps, même quand il est dans le dock, allumer mes inactif,

La ram quil utilise augment tout le temps, elle ne redescend pas,

Et avec firefox la ram ne dépasse pas les 200mo,

Mes avec safari, je suis monter jusqu'à 700mo.

Je trouve ça bizarre. 

Je suis sur un mac mini 2009 avec 2gig de ram.


----------



## Frodon (29 Août 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> Non tu a rien compris.
> 
> Il bouf ma ram en tout temps, même quand il est dans le dock, allumer mes inactif,
> 
> ...



Voir les plugins et extensions qui pourraient avoir une incompatibilité.

Perso là avec MacG et Mac4Ever d'ouvert, il consomme 172Mo

Cela dit la RAM c'est pas comme le CPU, ça n'est pas parce qu'une application est dans le Dock au repos qu'elle va libérer sa RAM. Tout au plus le système va swapper (mettre en mémoire virtuelle) tout ce qui eut l'être au bout de plusieurs minutes d'innactivites.
Mais même dans le Dock, si tu as de nombreux onglets ouvert et encore plus si survcertains il y a du Flash (que cela soit une publcite (comme souvent sur MacG) ou une vidéo), ton navigateur consommera pas mal de RAM, et le mettre dans le Dock n'y changera rien. Fermer des onglets peut y changer quelque chose, par contre.


----------



## mac-fan (29 Août 2009)

Ou regarder pour trouver les plug-in de safari?

Et surtout comment identifier les plug-in fautif. (si plug-in fautif il y a)

Merci.


----------



## leoparis (29 Août 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu as fait un clone ??? Si oui un petit coup d'iBackUp sur Mail depuis ton clone et une tentative de restauration des paramètres Mail depuis SL ???



et non, bêtement je ne l'ai pas fait...je sais c'est idiot....

Je ne vais quand même pas devoir réinstaller tout mon mac ??? (j'ai vraiment besoin de mail)


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2009)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si mon scanner (epson perfection 610) qui date un peu mais fonctionne très bien, donc je n'ai pas envie d'en changer, sera compatible avec snow léopard ?

j'ai vue la liste pour les imprimantes, mais rien pour les autres périphériques

merci.


----------



## baptiste2097 (29 Août 2009)

Chez moi Safari prend 80 Mo, en ce moment je découvre opéra 10 qui est vraiment bien et qui ne prends que 40 Mo.


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Bref, aucun m*rdier avec ACL ou SUID, c'est normal, Mac OS X est un Unix assez complet, il supporte non seulement les droits Unix standard (utilisateur, groupe, autres) mais aussi les ACL et le bit SUID.


OK, merci pour les infos. Le "problème", qui effectivement n'en est pas vraiment un, est que de nombreux utilisateurs vont croire que les réparations n'ont pas correctement été réparées, surtout que la case "Afficher les détails" est cochée par défaut, ce qui n'est pas de facto  pas très pertinent par rapport à l'utilisateur lambda.
J'en conclus donc que les topics inhérents à cet état de fait vont continuer à apparaitre sur les forums...


----------



## skystef (29 Août 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Apparemment pour ceux qui comme moi ont commandés le léopard des neiges sur le store, il est envoyé depuis les Pays Bas par BV Post.
> La semaine de délai évoquée dans les mails de confirmation est donc justifiée




Je pense qu'il aurait mieux vallu l'acheter dans une fnac ou un APR sur le coup, histoire d'installer  10.6 ce week end. J'attends de voir s'il sera dans ma boite aux lettres ce matin (expédié le 26).

Sinon, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il fasse l'unanimité ce SL. Je vais en profiter pour sauvegarder toutes mes données moi et me préparer à regretter  .


----------



## phipounet (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne dois pas avoir bien tout compris... Je suis sûr que vous voulez éclairer ma lanterne !!

Beaucoup parle de réaliser un clean install pour passer à SL mais c'est avec quelle version la mise à jour à 29&#8364; ?? Si cette mise à jour permet de faire un installation complète, à quoi sert l'autre, la mac box set ? La suite ilife ?? C'est ça ??

Merci à tous,

Philippe.

Pas la peine d'ouvrir un nouveau fil alors que celui-ci convenait très bien&#8230;

De plus tu devrais y trouver tes réponses&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

dg69 a dit:


> idem pour moi
> demande faite sur site le 8 Août (envoi des documents le 14) et dans le suivi il est indiqué nous avons bien reçu votre demande par voie électronique le 19 Août et nous attendons vos documents
> Une saisie sur site du 8 Août n'est enregistrée que le 19, ceci est donc inquiétant pour la suite.
> Espérons que je l'aurai avant Noël.



croisons les doigts


----------



## badvallu (29 Août 2009)

En tout cas, j'ai expédition le 26 moi aussi, le facteur est passé. Pas de snow, regrets éternelles de l'avoir commandé sur le store. J'aurais mieux fait d'aller à la FNAC ou chez Easy Computer, mon APR. 




skystef a dit:


> Je pense qu'il aurait mieux vallu l'acheter dans une fnac ou un APR sur le coup, histoire d'installer  10.6 ce week end. J'attends de voir s'il sera dans ma boite aux lettres ce matin (expédié le 26).
> 
> Sinon, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il fasse l'unanimité ce SL. Je vais en profiter pour sauvegarder toutes mes données moi et me préparer à regretter  .


----------



## death_denied (29 Août 2009)

Est ce que quelqu'un a réussi à faire tourner  Parallels Desktop 3.0, Quark XPress 7 et iCompta sous SL ?
J'utilise ces 3 applications quasiment tous les jours, donc avant de passer à SL je voulais avoir le cur net.
J'avais essayé de passer à Parallels 4 en prenant leur démo 30 jours sur leur site, mais impossible de transformer ma machine virtuelle pour l'ouvrir dans Parallels 4. J'ai pas envie de réinstaller un windows et toutes mes applications dedans en plus pour avoir SL. Et surtout de re-payer des logiciels que j'ai acheté et qui fonctionnent très bien.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

divoli a dit:


> J'en conclus donc que les topics inhérents à cet état de fait vont continuer à apparaitre sur les forums...


Il me semble avoir lu dans une des (déjà nombreuses) pages précédentes qu'il n'y avait plus aucun faux message d'erreur dans la réparation des autorisations sous 10.6, mais je n'ai pas le courage de retrouver le post (il y était dit que c'était reposant de ne plus voir enfin aucun message d'erreur).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h03 ----------




leoparis a dit:


> Me revoila...j'ai progressé dans la compréhension du schmilblick puisque lorsque ej crée une nouvelle session et que je cong-figure mail avec mon compte gmail (comme l'ancien donc), il marche parfaitement bien !
> 
> alors pk refuse t il de tourner sur ma session principale alors qu'il marchait bien ??:hein:



Tu as essayé de virer le com.apple.mail.plist des Préférences de ta session défaillante (dans Bibliothèque) ?
de vider les Caches de ta session foireuse (Onyx, ) ?
de regarder si tu n'as pas un plugin pour Mail dans cette session ?
de réparer tes autorisations ?


----------



## Frodon (29 Août 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> Ou regarder pour trouver les plug-in de safari?
> 
> Et surtout comment identifier les plug-in fautif. (si plug-in fautif il y a)
> 
> Merci.



Les plug-ins c'est dans /Library/Internet Plug-Ins
Les extensions, c'est dans /Library/InputManagers

Pour ces dernières, tu eux toutes les supprimer, car l'usage des API NSInputManager est déprécié, elle vont donc être peu à peu abandonnées. Et elle ne marchent pas avec Safari 64bits.


----------



## black-hawk (29 Août 2009)

Salut.
Ma question peut paraitre nulle mais,je ne trouve pas de réponse:
Pourquoi migrer vers SL?

 On y gagne quoi précisément, a part quelques appli qui se lancent a peine plus rapidement?
De plus, j'ai vu qu'il gère le 64bits, mais il faut un processeur adequat, est ce que les MBP de juin 2009 font l'affaire?
Je n'ai pas de DD externe, mais y à-t-il un moyen de sauvegarder le contenu de mon mac (sur dvd par exemple) et tout remettre a l'indentique sur SL?
Est-ce que c est une sorte de grosse MAJ ou c est vraiment un nouvel OS?
Je suis un utilisateur lambda: iTunes, iPhoto, safari, rien de bien extravagant

Par avance merci pour vos réponses; j'espere avoir été clair dans mes questions.


----------



## onkr (29 Août 2009)

Sous Leopard, les vidéos enregistrées sont 640 x 480 même si le format physique de la webcam intégrée est supérieur. C'est la même chose avec des webcams tierces comme celle de Macway.
Est-ce toujours pareil sous Snow Leopard ?
Merci pour l'info


----------



## Xeon (29 Août 2009)

Comment se fait-il que sur mon Mac, tout (ou presque) s'execute en 64 bits alors que mon noyau est en 32? Quand il sera possible de le passer en 64, quel sera la difference vu que tout est dejà en 64? 
merci d'avance


----------



## schwebb (29 Août 2009)

Hello,

SL depuis une petite heure: système plus réactif, plus rapide, c'est flagrant. :love:

En revanche, j'ai deux ou trois petits soucis, tous liés à QTX :mouais:: 
- les vidéos dans iPhoto ne se lancent plus en double-cliquant (en les glissant sur l'icône, ça marche)
- les wmw sont lisibles avec QuickLook, mais en double-cliquant dessus pour les lire avec QTX, un message de Flip4Mac s'affiche qui me dit que QTX doit être installé
- pas de préférences dans QTX
- plus de QTX dans les préférences système



@ death_denied: iCompta plante à l'ouverture. Je vais contacter le développeur, qui est dynamique.


----------



## Frodon (29 Août 2009)

black-hawk a dit:


> Salut.
> Ma question peut paraitre nulle mais,je ne trouve pas de réponse:
> Pourquoi migrer vers SL?
> 
> ...



Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "nouvel OS", d'un point de vu tecnnique, c'est beaucoup plus un nouvel OS que toutes les precedentes mises a jour majeur de MacOS X, puisque tous les éléments aux cur du systeme ont été revus et optimses, noyau inclus.

D'un point de vue commerciale, c'est ce qu'on appelle une mise a jour majeure.

Ton MBP de juin 2009 te permettra d'exploiter a fond Snow Leopard, et si tu as la chance de l'avoir acheté après le 8 Juin 2009, tu peux le commander en ligne sur l'AppleStore pour seulement 9 (8 euros s
quelques chose en réalité, mais j'arrondi  ). Voir progrme "Snow Leopard up-to-date" (Google est ton amis pour cela)


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

Euuhhhh on ne peut pas faire "passer" un noyau 32bits en 64bits&#8230;! 
Mais en général, si c'est du 64bits, au démarrage de SL, tu appuies sur les touches "6" et "4", et il se lancera en 64bits.

MacU.


----------



## Grobaouche (29 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Euuhhhh on ne peut pas faire "passer" un noyau 32bits en 64bits!
> Mais en général, si c'est du 64bits, au démarrage de SL, tu appuies sur les touches "6" et "4", et il se lancera en 64bits.
> 
> MacU.



D'ailleurs on peut faire en sorte qu'il se lance tout le temps en 64 bits ? Ou es ce qu'une mise à jour ultérieure s'en chargera quand la plupart des applis seront compatibles ?

Parce que c'est uniquement dans ce cas qu'on sentira vraiment les bienfaits en perfs de SL.


----------



## Frodon (29 Août 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> SL depuis une petite heure: système plus réactif, plus rapide, c'est flagrant. :love:
> 
> ...



Pas normal, chez moi ça marche.



> - les wmw sont lisibles avec QuickLook, mais en double-cliquant dessus pour les lire avec QTX, un message de Flip4Mac s'affiche qui me dit que QTX doit être installé



C'est quoi les WMV  Plus sérieusement, il me semble qu'il y a une muse a jour de flip4mac pour le rendre compaible avec SL.



> - pas de préférences dans QTX
> - plus de QTX dans les préférences système



Normal


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> D'ailleurs on peut faire en sorte qu'il se lance tout le temps en 64 bits ? Ou es ce qu'une mise à jour ultérieure s'en chargera quand la plupart des applis seront compatibles ?
> 
> Parce que c'est uniquement dans ce cas qu'on sentira vraiment les bienfaits en perfs de SL.



Apple a pris en compte les proco plus ou moins incompatible, mais pour que le système ne se lance qu'en 64 bits, ce sera l'objet d'une MàJ ultérieure!


----------



## black-hawk (29 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "nouvel OS", d'un point de vu tecnnique, c'est beaucoup plus un nouvel OS que toutes les precedentes mises a jour majeur de MacOS X, puisque tous les éléments aux cur du systeme ont été revus et optimses, noyau inclus.
> 
> D'un point de vue commerciale, c'est ce qu'on appelle une mise a jour majeure.
> 
> ...



C est vrai qu'un nouvel OS pour 8e ya pas photo ça vaut le coup.
Et en ce qui concerne ma sauvegarde, j' ai la possibilité de me faire preter un DDE (doit y a voir moyen avec time machine) mais sinon faut graver sur dvd le plus important et tout transferer apres?


----------



## Frodon (29 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> D'ailleurs on peut faire en sorte qu'il se lance tout le temps en 64 bits ? Ou es ce qu'une mise à jour ultérieure s'en chargera quand la plupart des applis seront compatibles ?
> 
> Parce que c'est uniquement dans ce cas qu'on sentira vraiment les bienfaits en perfs de SL.



Ça n'est pas vrai, aucunement besoin de démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits pour sentir les bienfaits de Snow Leopard. Et cela pour plusieurs raisons:

- Tout d'abord parce que toutes les applications 64bits fonctionnent sans problème sur le noyau 32bits. Donc on bénéficie déjà en très grande partie du 64 bits pour tous les logiciels systeme et les logiciels tiers 64 bits.
- Ensuite parce que les gains en performances de SL ne sont pas seulement du au 64bits, mais aussi a l'optimisation générale du système (nettoyage et réécriture du code), et a Grand Central. Il y a aussi OpenCL pour ceux ayant une carte graphique compatible.

Bref, la très grande majorité des gains de performance est visible en utilisant le noyau 32 bits. Et perso je ne recommande pas a un utilisateur lambda qui veut que sa machine marche sans se poser de question, d'utiliser le noyau 64bits des cette première version, car il s'expose a des problèmes d'incompatibilites qu'il ne comprendra probablement pas. Problèmes qu'il n'aura pas avec le noyau 32 bits.


----------



## schwebb (29 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Pas normal, chez moi ça marche.



Ouille. Je vais essayer de régler ça. Peut-être que c'est parce que je suis sur iLife 08. 





Frodon a dit:


> C'est quoi les WMV  Plus sérieusement, il me semble qu'il y a une muse a jour de flip4mac pour le rendre compaible avec SL.



Okay, je vais voir.





Frodon a dit:


> Normal



Ouf.



Merci de tes réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

ouais bon ben on va prendre quelques vacances 
les essuyeurs de platre vont malaxer
moi me relaxer
Leopard tourne au poil
on attendra les grands froids pour installer Snow Leopard
ca roule parfaitement comme ca
courage


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

alan63 a dit:


> ouais bon ben on va prendre quelques vacances
> les essuyeurs de platre vont malaxer
> moi me relaxer
> Leopard tourne au poil
> ...



Même à attendre tu ne seras jamais à l'abri d'une merdouille quelconque! 

MacU


----------



## lillumultipass (29 Août 2009)

Hello,

une petite question, car j'avoue, à ma grande honte, que je n'ai pas lu toutes les 21 pages du fil.
Donc, je viens de recevoir SL, et je vais sûrement l'installer d'ici demain avant de partir en vacances.
Néanmoins, j'ai lu qu'il fallait 5 Go d'espace libre pour l'installation. Ce n'est pas un problème, mais j'avais cru lire que l'install de SL prenait moins de place que celle de Leopard. Donc, est-ce que ça veut dire qu'à la fin de la MJ, j'aurai 5 Go en moins sur mon DD (i.e., Leopard + SL) ou bien que les fichiers liés à Leopard auront été supprimés, et j'aurai donc plus de place...

Je demande ça car j'envisage l'achat d'un SSD bientôt, et la place sera plus limitée que maintenant...

Merci


----------



## Frodon (29 Août 2009)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> une petite question, car j'avoue, à ma grande honte, que je n'ai pas lu toutes les 21 pages du fil.
> Donc, je viens de recevoir SL, et je vais sûrement l'installer d'ici demain avant de partir en vacances.
> ...



C'est la deuxième proposition qui est la bonne. A la fin de l'installation, il te restituera tes 5Go mais en plus, tu devrais avoir plus d'espace libre qu'avant car il effectue un nettoyage et une compression.

Perso avant l'installation j'avais 14Go de libre. Après l'installation j'ai eu 20Go de libre.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

Petit rappel toujours pratique

Pour savoir si votre EFI est en 64 bits ou pas, la commande à entrer dans le *Terminal* est la suivante:

*ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi *

Merci à tous.


----------



## Frodon (29 Août 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Ouille. Je vais essayer de régler ça. Peut-être que c'est parce que je suis sur iLife 08.



Probablement que cela vient de ça. Perso j'ai iLife 09.


----------



## lillumultipass (29 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> C'est la deuxième proposition qui est la bonne. A la fin de l'installation, il te restituera tes 5Go mais en plus, tu devrais avoir plus d'espace libre qu'avant car il effectue un nettoyage et une compression.
> 
> Perso avant l'installation j'avais 14Go de libre. Après l'installation j'ai eu 20Go de libre.



Super, merci de ta réponse!!!
J'ai trop hâte de l'installer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Perso avant l'installation j'avais 14Go de libre. Après l'installation j'ai eu 20Go de libre.



C'est conforme à ce qui était annoncé par Apple : 6 Go d'espace disque libéré.


----------



## Frodon (29 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Petit rappel toujours pratique
> 
> Pour savoir si votre EFI est en 64 bits ou pas, la commande à entrer dans le *Terminal* est la suivante:
> 
> ...



Encore que cela ne serve pas a grand chose de savoir cela en réalité. En effet, cela ne suffit pas a déterminer si sa machine est compatible avec le noyau 64bits.

En réalité, seules les machines suivantes le sont:






Pour voir la version de ton iMac, il faut aller dans "Menu Pomme" -> "A propos de ce Mac", puis cliquer sur "Plus d'infos".

Dans la fenetre qui se lance, il faut cliquer sur "Matériel" dans la colonne de gauche:


----------



## HmJ (29 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est conforme à ce qui était annoncé par Apple : 6 Go d'espace disque libéré.



Oui, mais on parle de 6x1024x1024x1024 bytes ou 6x1000x1000x1000 ?


----------



## verazano (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je vais surement dans quelque jour faire la migration de mon tiger vers snow.
Bon d'après ce que j'ai compris il faut prendre la mac box set à 169 euros 

Bien que c'est un peu cher pour passer de tiger à snow de façon légal je trouve la box quand même intéressante. Je crois que passer de Ilife 06 à Ilife 09 va être un gros changement 

Mais une question me turlupine la suite Iwork vendu avec est une version limitée ou complète ?

Merci de vos retours


----------



## pickwick (29 Août 2009)

verazano a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais surement dans quelque jour faire la migration de mon tiger vers snow.
> Bon d'après ce que j'ai compris il faut prendre la mac box set à 169 euros
> ...




iwork est bien entendu en version complète !!! quelle drôle d'idée !! l'autre est offerte...

Félicitations pour le respect de la légalité !


----------



## verazano (29 Août 2009)

bah je sais pas ça me parait trop beau quoi pour 169 euros un truc aussi complet


----------



## pickwick (29 Août 2009)

verazano a dit:


> bah je sais pas ça me parait trop beau quoi pour 169 euros un truc aussi complet



tu gagnes 30 euros.... environ


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je possède un macbook blanc acheté en décembre 2006.
Ses caractéristiques:
Carte vidéo: Intel GMa 950
Processeur: 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire: 2 Go 667 MHz DDR2

Je suis toujours sur Tiger et possède la suite iLife 06.

Le pack Snow Leopard + iLife 09 + iWorks 09 à 169  me parait financièrement intéressant mais j'hésite à l'acheter. Mon mac n'étant plus très jeune, va-t-il pédaler dans la choucroute si je passe à Snow Leopard ou va-t-il retrouver une seconde jeunesse?


----------



## pickwick (29 Août 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un macbook blanc acheté en décembre 2006.
> Ses caractéristiques:
> ...



A mon avis il va retrouver une jeunesse tout court, sans aucun doute là dessus, j'ai eu un macbook blanc core Duo (sans le 2) et j'ai vu la différence au passage de Tiger à Léopard, alors tu ne devrais pas être déçu avec SL.


----------



## schwebb (29 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est conforme à ce qui était annoncé par Apple : 6 Go d'espace disque libéré.



J'ai eu environ 20go libérés. C'est beaucoup, non? :mouais:

J'ai bien regardé, tout a l'air d'être là. Bah, au pire, j'ai TM ou un clone, s'il y a eu catastrophe.


----------



## mac-fan (29 Août 2009)

Et pour le macmini 2009, sera t-il compatible avec les noyaux 64bits.


----------



## spyan (29 Août 2009)

Depuis que je suis passé sur SL, QT X ne veut plus certains fihiers en .mov . J'ai le son mais pas l'image !

D'où cela peut-il venir ?


----------



## Mr Fon (29 Août 2009)

Difficile de faire un choix et de se décider.....
La question est donc celle-ci, pour la enième fois peut être....
Clean install' ou pas?

Sachant que je n'ai qu'une 20aine d'applis installées, (dont logic pro qui a lui tout seul met près de 4h à s'installer...), une carte son externe dont le pilote n'est pas encore à jour SL pr l'instant( M audio) d'où mon attente pr le moment, aucun plug ni extension (à part growl, perian et flip4mac que je viens de mettre à jour),toutes mes applis sont ds leur dernière version(j'ai vérifié leur compatibilté SL), et mon Imac 20' date de dec 2008, donc environ 8mois d'utilisation, je ne pense pas que mes fichiers préférences et bibliothèques soit encrassés car j'y veille et n'installe pas n'importe quoi n'importe comment.
J'entends vraiment bcp de personne parler de clean install, est-ce vraiment nécéssaire sachant que j'ai une sauvegarde Time machine et que j'ai bien vérifié que toutes mes applis et extentions était compatibles?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

spyan a dit:


> Depuis que je suis passé sur SL, QT X ne veut plus certains fihiers en .mov . J'ai le son mais pas l'image !
> 
> D'où cela peut-il venir ?



Et pourtant les formats accessibles à QT 7 et QT X se sont fort élargis : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3526?viewlocale=fr_FR

Ou alors il te faut désinstaller des modules de lecture de ton Leopard (dans HD/Bibliothèque/QT), qui créent maintenant des incompatibilités ?


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2009)

J'installe&#8230;

Même pas de redemarrage (c'est nouveau !).
Edit : en fait non, il ne redemarre pas pour compresser mais redemarre après pour installer.
Un truc bien : il choisit le disque de boot actuel pour le mettre à jour (ça m'évitera de refaire la bétise de la dernière fois ou&#8230; j'ai installé sur ma partition de données&#8230; et ou je me suis retrouvé avec deux systèmes :rateau
Encore 1h.

Bon, ça ne se passe pas comme je veux&#8230;
Il me remet toutes les langues et tout les drivers d'imprimantes :mouais: (alors que j'en avais aucun auparavant)
Donc, si vous aviez configuré l'installation de Léopard (ou Tiger) en supprimant des langues/imprimantes, passez par un boot sur le DVD d'install pour bien vérifier qu'ils ne seront pas remis (cela représente ~1.5Go).


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Même à attendre tu ne seras jamais à l'abri d'une merdouille quelconque!
> 
> MacU



exact...mais
vu les emmerdes recensees sur divers forums et au vu de mes incompetences je prefere avoir une boutique Apple pres de chez moi et comme je pars 1 mois en afrique....
Snow attendra


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

Mr Fon a dit:


> J'entends vraiment bcp de personne parler de clean install, est-ce vraiment nécéssaire sachant que j'ai une sauvegarde Time machine et que j'ai bien vérifié que toutes mes applis et extentions était compatibles?



Là, je me lancerais en mise à niveau.
La clean install, c'est plutôt quand tu as été échaudé, quand tu as peur de l'être, ou quand tu prévois de l'être : toi, tu t'es "mis à jour" avant, 
et tu as une sauvegarde.


----------



## Mr Fon (29 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Là, je me lancerais en mise à niveau.
> La clean install, c'est plutôt quand tu as été échaudé, quand tu as peur de l'être, ou quand tu prévois de l'être : toi, tu t'es mis à jour avant,
> et tu as une sauvegarde.



Oki merci, ça me conforte dans mon idée.

Je passerai donc par la mise à jour préconisée par Apple quand M-Audio et Euphonix auront mis leur drivers à jour pour SL. Merci encore.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Là, je me lancerais en mise à niveau.
> La clean install, c'est plutôt quand tu as été échaudé, quand tu as peur de l'être, ou quand tu prévois de l'être : toi, tu t'es "mis à jour" avant,
> et tu as une sauvegarde.



D'après ce que tu sais de mes prédispositions, tu penses que je devrais en faire de même?
Parce que c'est vrai que j'ai pas une utilisation "poussée" de Mac OS X, et que je fais pas mal de ménage avec OnyX, mais je ne peux être à l'abri de fichiers éparpillés, même si celà m'étonnerait tout de même, donc je me lance dans un MÀJ avec un Time Machine au cas où, ou bien dans une Clean Install?! 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Link77no4 (29 Août 2009)

Salut je possède un Macbook Alu avec Mac OS X 10.5.7.
J'ai quelques questions, désolé si elles ont déjà été posées :

- Si j'achète le Snow Leopard à 29, c'est uniquement une version de mise à niveau, donc je ne pourrai pas refaire une install complète avec ce dvd ?

- Toujours sur le point de l'installation, j'ai lu que SL "libérait de l'espace", entre autre occupé par les différents composants nécessaires aux fonctionnement des macs "non intel".
Donc si j'achète cette version de mise à niveau et que je l'installe, je gagnerai cet espace ou pas ?

Merci d'avance aux âmes charitables qui veulent bien aiguiller un ancien windows-user et qui ne comprend pas encore tous les mystères de la pomme^^


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

Oui tu gagneras de l'espace, à peu près 6Go, et si, tu peux faire une clean et/ou une installe entière! 
Puisqu'il se base sur Léopard...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> D'après ce que tu sais de mes prédispositions, tu penses que je devrais en faire de même?
> Parce que c'est vrai que j'ai pas une utilisation "poussée" de Mac OS X, et que je fais pas mal de ménage avec OnyX, mais je ne peux être à l'abri de fichiers éparpillés, même si celà m'étonnerait tout de même, donc je me lance dans un MÀJ avec un Time Machine au cas où, ou bien dans une Clean Install?!
> 
> Merci d'avance!



Tu peux couper la poire en deux SI ta sauvegarde TM est complète et valide

= tu fais une mise à niveau, en désactivant TM dans ton nouveau SnowLeopard le temps d'être sûr que tout baigne,
et si ça foire, tu Restaures le système à partir de ta sauvegarde TM avec le DVD d'install Leopard, pour ensuite faire une clean install avec importation de la sauvegarde TM au départ (_Avez-vous un autre Mac ?_).

Mais le nud du problème est de t'assurer que tous tes softs-pilotes-plugins-etc Leopard sont à jour et/ou compatibles SnowL,
et que tes softs préférés continueront à tourner en 10.6


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

Bon, je vais me lancer là dedans alors, je te remercie en tout cas.

Je vais lister mes applications et m'assurer de leurs compatibilité SL!
J'ai surtout un gros doute, en effet, j'ai Créative Suite (1), donc CS tout court, est ce que la compatibilité est de mise?! Puisque je n'ai rien trouvé avec Google 

Je vais commander un nouveau HDD Externe aussi, comme ça j'en aurai un pour de bon dédié à Time Machine.

Merci beaucoup, je te recontacte si ça va pas, d'accord?!


----------



## Florian.C (29 Août 2009)

D'autres ont déjà du le notifier, mais dans le doute, je précise que le disque d'installation de SL m'est parvenu ce matin via La Poste. Je l'avais commandé sur l'Apple Store suite à mon switch !


----------



## boubou777 (29 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Encore que cela ne serve pas a grand chose de savoir cela en réalité. En effet, cela ne suffit pas a déterminer si sa machine est compatible avec le noyau 64bits.
> 
> En réalité, seules les machines suivantes le sont:
> 
> ...


une chose que je ne comprends pas.....sur la liste le MBP 13" ne figure pas et j'ai comme modèle MBP 5,5.....mais lorsque je tape la ligne de commande "ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi" dans le termina j'ai bien EFI64....


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2009)

Bon, juste un petit retour.

Exposé est moche et peu pratique (c'est trop bien aligné pour que ce soit pratique, les fenêtres sont trop espacées). En plus, le fond bleu (oui, le même que dans Safari 4), c'est limite quand les aperçus sont carrés, mais quand ils ne le sont plus&#8230; ça donne ça :






Pour Safari et les plugins&#8230;
Soit on le lance en 64b et les plugins se chargent (QT, Flash) mais pas les extensions.
Soit on le lance en 32b (pour utiliser les extensions), mais il n'y a pas de plugins.

Les liens qui permettent d'ouvrir un média dans le player QT ne fonctionnent pas (y compris en 64b).
Par exemple, chez Apple, sur la page Trailers, si on choisit une BA HD et que l'on clique sur le lien pour ouvrir le player&#8230; c'est inactif.

Comme l'a fait remarquer MacFixIt, les ventilateurs (du moins sur portable) s'emballent beaucoup plus vite (même sans flash D) ni utilisation CPU intensive).
Un peu comme sur les MB rev.A et le Moooooo (sauf que la, pas de bruit particulier)

Disparition des éléments de la Sidebar :mouais: (je croyais qu'il conservait les préférences&#8230. Si vous en avez beaucoup, sauvegardez la liste pour vous en souvenir !


----------



## setsix (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai la police de caractère qui a été modifiée sur certaines pages web avec Firefox.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a ce souci? Comment changer çà?

Merci


----------



## Khendaïn (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

Petite question : mon DD est partitionné avec un espace réservé pour Windows (VMwareFusion).
J'utilise actuellement Léopard 10.5.8 et attend d'un jour à l'autre la reception de la mise à jour vers SL.

Je n'envisage pas faire de clean install et compte me contenter de mettre Léopard à jour 
--> Y-a-t'il, selon vous, une manip particulière à faire ou SL va-t-il gérer ma partition sans aucun soucis ?

Merci


----------



## Frodon (29 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Bon, juste un petit retour.
> 
> Exposé est moche et peu pratique (c'est trop bien aligné pour que ce soit pratique, les fenêtres sont trop espacées). En plus, le fond bleu (oui, le même que dans Safari 4), c'est limite quand les aperçus sont carrés, mais quand ils ne le sont plus&#8230; ça donne ça :



Les gouts et les couleurs... Perso le nouveau exposé me va très bien 

Le fond bleu ca ne le fait que si la fenetre est sélectionné (quand la souris survole la fenêtre).



> Pour Safari et les plugins&#8230;
> Soit on le lance en 64b et les plugins se chargent (QT, Flash) mais pas les extensions.
> Soit on le lance en 32b (pour utiliser les extensions), mais il n'y a pas de plugins.



Tout à fait normal, les Input Managers ne sont plus supportés en 64bits et seront également abandonnés même en 32 bits pour 10.7. D'ici là les développeurs de ces extensions auront adaptés leurs outils aux nouvelles APIs (comme l'a déjà fait 1Password avec la version 3.0 Beta).



> Les liens qui permettent d'ouvrir un média dans le player QT ne fonctionnent pas (y compris en 64b).
> Par exemple, chez Apple, sur la page Trailers, si on choisit une BA HD et que l'on clique sur le lien pour ouvrir le player&#8230; c'est inactif.



Aucun problème chez moi en 64 bits (pas essayé en 32bits). Les liens s'ouvrent correctement.



> Comme l'a fait remarquer MacFixIt, les ventilateurs (du moins sur portable) s'emballent beaucoup plus vite (même sans flash D) ni utilisation CPU intensive).
> Un peu comme sur les MB rev.A et le Moooooo (sauf que la, pas de bruit particulier)



Perso les ventilos ne fonctionnent ni plus ni moins qu'avant (MacBook 13" Unibody).



> Disparition des éléments de la Sidebar :mouais: (je croyais qu'il conservait les préférences&#8230. Si vous en avez beaucoup, sauvegardez la liste pour vous en souvenir !



Euh c'est quoi la Sidebar? A ma connaissance à moins d'avoir Glims ou une autre extension de ce genre, il n'y a pas de Sidebar dans Safari.

Et les Input Managers sont dépréciés, ils sont encore supporté pour 10.6 en 32bits, mais plus en 64 bits et ne seront plus supporté dans 10.7 ou plus. Donc mieux vaut tout de suite arreter d'utiliser des Input Managers.

1Password a déjà été réimplémenté, dans sa version Beta 3.0 pour ne plus utiliser l'API d'Input Manager, et il fonctionne impec sur Safari même en 64bits. Les autres extensions devraient suivrent.


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2009)

Je parlais de la Sidebar du Finder. J'ai 'juste' oublié de préciser.

Ah oui, aussi un glitch quand je minimise une fenêtre (un bloc gris apparait en gris pendant la réduction avant de disparaitre).

Sinon tout va bien


----------



## Frodon (29 Août 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> une chose que je ne comprends pas.....sur la liste le MBP 13" ne figure pas et j'ai comme modèle MBP 5,5.....mais lorsque je tape la ligne de commande "ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi" dans le termina j'ai bien EFI64....



Comme je l'ai dit, avoir un EFI 64bits ne suffit pas à savoir si la machine est capable de démarrer le noyau 64bits.

Par exemple, j'ai un MacBook 5,1 (MacBook 23" Unibody) qui a bien un EFI 64bits, mais il ne peut pas démarrer le noyau 64bits.
Il n'est d'ailleurs pas dans la liste des machines supporté (le tableau que j'ai donné dans le post auquel tu as répondu).

Donc je le répète, seuls les machines listé dans le tableau que j'ai donné peuvent démarrer sur le noyau 64bits. Les autres, peu importe que l'EFI soit 32 ou 64bits, ne le peuvent pas.


----------



## boubou777 (29 Août 2009)

donc les MBP 13'3 de 06/09 ne peuvent bouter en 64bit ?


----------



## Frodon (29 Août 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> donc les MBP 13'3 de 06/09 ne peuvent bouter en 64bit ?



Il faut essayer, je pense que le tableau affiche les configs minimums, toutes révisions plus récentes de ces machines devraient passer.


----------



## boubou777 (29 Août 2009)

évidemment que je vais essayer !!!
quand Mr le Facteur aura envi de passer dans ma boite au lettre me déposer SL!!


----------



## Mr Fon (29 Août 2009)

:rateau: je crains à présent qu'il va falloir attendre jusqu'à lundi pour voir arriver le facteur...tu vas pouvoir éplucher les forum sur les retours utilisateurs afin de l'installer au mieux...

Ici à la Réunion, même chez les reselleurs Apple il ne sera dispo en rayon que mardi...et l'applestore en ligne (basé en France métropolitaine) ne fais pas d'expédition dans les Dom Tom..
ça me laisse le temps de faire le tri dans mes applis, de les mettres à jours, et de lire tous vos commentaires et retour d'expériences...


----------



## Windsurfer (29 Août 2009)

Merci de nous tenir au courant, je possède aussi un macbook pro 13" acheté en juillet mais le facteur est prévu pour le 8 septembre minimum

Mais comment ca se passe pour le 32 ou 64 bits, c'est automatique, au démarrage on a une fenetre nous demandant lequel on veut utiliser, ou c'est encore autre chose ? ^^


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

Windsurfer a dit:


> ou c'est encore autre chose ? ^^



http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136064/snow-leopard-le-noyau-demarre-en-32-bits-par-defaut


----------



## baptiste2097 (29 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> ...j'ai un MacBook 5,1 (MacBook 23" Unibody)...



Tu l'as eut où ton MacBook 23", t'as une sacoche qui va avec ?

Et personne n'a de problèmes AirPort ? J'en ai avec le wifi (freebox) du bureau et avec la neufbox d'un ami


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Août 2009)

Hello ! 

Je suis passé de Leo à SL avec une simple MAJ sur mon MacPro, et je constate que le gain de place n'est chez moi que d'un peu moins de 2 Go, sachant que dans les 2 cas mes installations ont été allégées des drivers d'imprimantes et des langues inutiles. Normal ? Est-ce que la MAJ "oublie" d'enlever certains fichiers ?

'+


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2009)

Et mon mac mini coreduo 1,66 ghz upgradé en core2duo 2 ghz il aura droit au 64 bits ?


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Et mon mac mini coreduo 1,66 ghz upgradé en core2duo 2 ghz il aura droit au 64 bits ?



Tu as testé la commande suivante dans le terminal?!

ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi 

@Le Gognol:
Euuh, les 6Go sont ils tout le temps le gain de place? Peut être que ce gain est variable, même si c'est de 4 gigas dont nous parlons&#8230;!

MacU.


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu as testé la commande suivante dans le terminal?!
> 
> ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi



euh merci 



> "firmware-abi" = <"EFI32">



Ça veut dire nan je crois...


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Août 2009)

- Nouvel iMac acheté chez un APR le 20/08/2009

- commande sur internet de SL à 9,95  le 24/08/2009 à 16H30

- expédié par Apple le 24/08/2009 (sans demander de facture) avec livraison estimée le 03/09/2009

- Reçu Upgrade DVD Mac OSX Snow Leopard ce matin 29/08/2009

- Installé (Mise à jour) cet après midi aucun problème majeur détecté.


----------



## mac-fan (29 Août 2009)

et pour le macmini 2009 il y a tu quel qu'un qui a tester. pour le EFI64


et si oui le résulta c'est quoi ?

moi je ne mi connais pas suffisamment pour toucher ou terminal.


----------



## ficelle (29 Août 2009)

deja un kernel panic qui m'a en plus bouffé ma sauvegarde time machine, et des blocages réguliers de safari ou eye-tv... sans parler de mon imprimante MP600R de Canon qui est invisible...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Août 2009)

Faut pas que le fait d'ouvrir Terminal te fasse peur 
Il suffit de faire un copier/coller de ça dans la fenêtre de Terminal :

ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi

Et tu as ta réponse. C'est sans risque aucun.


----------



## spike33127 (29 Août 2009)

salut , j'ai donc reçu mon DVD d'update et je l'ai installé sur mon MBP 15" de juin comme une simple mise à jour ! tout marche nickel .

mais l'update s'arrète a l'installation sur un seul poste ou je peut en profiter pour faire la mise a jour sur mon Imac 24" qui lui est de 2008 ?


----------



## mac-fan (29 Août 2009)

C'est un bug ou quoi?





dans le moniteur d'activité dans snow leopard, c'est écrie 1.75go de ram .





mes dans leopard javais 2go de ram. 






c'est très bizarre ça.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Août 2009)

Frodon, je veux une photo de ton MacBook 23' ... !!!


----------



## Nato68 (29 Août 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> C'est un bug ou quoi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense que tu as une machine avec une CG à mémoire partagé, et que SL tient compte de cela dans ce qui te reste effectivement de dispo pour le système ...


----------



## schwebb (29 Août 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Frodon, je veux une photo de ton MacBook 23' ... !!!



+ 1


----------



## mac-fan (29 Août 2009)

un macmini 2009 cor2duo 2ghz 2go de ram et 120 go dd carte video nvidia 9400m


----------



## Hazerk (29 Août 2009)

Bondour, 
J'ai peur que si j'installe SL sur mon Macbook, la partition bootcamp qui maintenant s'appelle "untitled" (car j'ai dû la formater pour installer Vista) soit completement supprimée!
Oui? Non? Peut-être?


----------



## Nato68 (29 Août 2009)

Hazerk a dit:


> Bondour,
> J'ai peur que si j'installe SL sur mon Macbook, la partition bootcamp qui maintenant s'appelle "untitled" (car j'ai dû la formater pour installer Vista) soit completement supprimée!
> Oui? Non? Peut-être?



Non 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------




mac-fan a dit:


> un macmini 2009 cor2duo 2ghz 2go de ram et 120 go dd carte video nvidia 9400m



Ok 
Donc il doit soustraire les 256Mo utilisé par la 9400


----------



## mac-fan (29 Août 2009)

@Nato68

merci de ta réponse, je me dit que ça doit être ça.


----------



## Vladimok (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si le fichier HOSTS existe encore dans SNOW LEOPARD ?

Il ce trouve dans cette directory:

Macintosh HD/private/etc

Accessible par: Shift + Cmd + G

Pouvez m'envoyer une copie d'ecran ?

Merci


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> "EFI32" Ça veut dire nan je crois...



Malheureusement, oui, ça veut dire non
Aucun soucis, à ton service!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Que se passe t il avec la corbeille ???

On ne peut effacer qu'en mode sécurise, et ça prend des plombes !!!


----------



## yannickterre (29 Août 2009)

Je ne sais si c'est ce que tu cherches :

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur Léopard.


----------



## yannickterre (29 Août 2009)

Je ne sais si c'est ce que tu cherches :

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur Léopard.
Rien sur SL.


----------



## Khendaïn (29 Août 2009)

Euh Excusez-moi de vous demander pardon, mais ma question (http://forums.macg.co/5196939-post560.html) personne n'en veut ?


----------



## yannickterre (29 Août 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Petite question : mon DD est partitionné avec un espace réservé pour Windows (VMwareFusion).
> J'utilise actuellement Léopard 10.5.8 et attend d'un jour à l'autre la reception de la mise à jour vers SL.
> ...



Aucun soucis, je l'ai dit hier soir,
c'est ce que j'ai fait... tout est O.K
Bonne chance et bon SL.


----------



## Vladimok (29 Août 2009)

iAnn a dit:


> Je ne sais si c'est ce que tu cherches :
> 
> Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur Léopard.
> Rien sur SL.



Dans Léopard, c'est un fichier texte, ce contenu est:

##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1	localhost
255.255.255.255	broadcasthost
::1             localhost 
fe80::1%lo0	localhost


Il me faut le meme fichier sur Snow


----------



## Khendaïn (29 Août 2009)

iAnn a dit:


> Aucun soucis, je l'ai dit hier soir,
> c'est ce que j'ai fait... tout est O.K
> Bonne chance et bon SL.



Merci beaucoup, y a plus qu'à !

Vous voyez quand vous voulez


----------



## yannickterre (29 Août 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Dans Léopard, c'est un fichier texte, ce contenu est:
> 
> ##
> # Host Database
> ...



En cherchant juste "HOSTS" je trouve rien ni sur léo ni sur snow...
désolé...


----------



## Vladimok (29 Août 2009)

iAnn a dit:


> En cherchant juste "HOSTS" je trouve rien ni sur léo ni sur snow...
> désolé...



copie ecran de Leopard


----------



## ficelle (29 Août 2009)

quelqu'un sait à quoi correspond le process fontworker ?
il a une fâcheuse tendance à occuper plus de 80% d'un core....


----------



## yannickterre (29 Août 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> copie ecran de Leopard



Tu pourrais pas montrer le chemin  avec une capture des colonnes ???

Mais apriori je n'ai pas çà...

Tu peux pas faire un copier/coller ???


----------



## baptiste2097 (29 Août 2009)

Alors personne n'a de problème Airport,

je répète mon problème :
impossible de me connecter à la freebox au boulot ni sur la neufbox d'un ami,
aucun soucis sur ma livebox.


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2009)

ficelle a dit:


> quelqu'un sait à quoi correspond le process fontworker ?
> il a une fâcheuse tendance à occuper plus de 80% d'un core....




C'est le travailleur de police


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Août 2009)

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un bug dans la gestion des profils colorsync...  Depuis la MAJ l'image est beaucoup plus lumineuse, et je me suis dis que le profil que j'utilisais jusqu'à présent, réglé pour mon écran, n'était plus adapté. J'ai essayé d'en refaire un autre mais les réglages ne se font pas bien (ça "saute" quand on bouge les curseurs). J'ai également l'impression que de passer d'un profil à l'autre ne change rien (l'image est modifiée puis revient comme avant)... D'autres expériences ?

'+


----------



## pulpnet (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui a installé SL a une souris Logitech V470.

Depuis SL, impossible de configurer le clic de molette comme raccourci SPACE.

Une idée ?


----------



## yannickterre (29 Août 2009)

pulpnet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un qui a installé SL a une souris Logitech V470.
> 
> ...



Rendre à ton mac sa gentille souris blanche !!!


----------



## Vladimok (29 Août 2009)

iAnn a dit:


> Tu pourrais pas montrer le chemin  avec une capture des colonnes ???
> 
> Mais apriori je n'ai pas çà...
> 
> Tu peux pas faire un copier/coller ???



Voici en colonne


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Août 2009)

Le Gognol a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un bug dans la gestion des profils colorsync...  Depuis la MAJ l'image est beaucoup plus lumineuse, et je me suis dis que le profil que j'utilisais jusqu'à présent, réglé pour mon écran, n'était plus adapté. J'ai essayé d'en refaire un autre mais les réglages ne se font pas bien (ça "saute" quand on bouge les curseurs). J'ai également l'impression que de passer d'un profil à l'autre ne change rien (l'image est modifiée puis revient comme avant)... D'autres expériences ?



Bon, j'ai trouvé le fautif, "Shades" ! Je l'ai viré et j'ai pu me refaire un profil. Ça me parait toujours plus lumineux qu'avant, mais ça va, je n'ai plus les yeux explosés. 

'+


----------



## bluesilence (29 Août 2009)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Bon, j'ai trouvé le fautif, "Shades" ! Je l'ai viré et j'ai pu me refaire un profil. Ça me parait toujours plus lumineux qu'avant, mais ça va.
> 
> '+



moi coté image je suis certain que le rouge ext bcp plus orange maintenant

sinon j'ai un sérieux probleme: le partage d'ecran ne marche plus 

je gere mon mac mini à distance avec mon mac pro mais la ca ne fonctionne plus  idem avec apple remote desktop ca ne marche pas non plus


----------



## yannickterre (29 Août 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Voici en colonne



Je pouvais chercher longtemps j'ai pas de "private"...

tout est open !!!


----------



## Vladimok (29 Août 2009)

iAnn a dit:


> Je pouvais chercher longtemps j'ai pas de "private"...
> 
> tout est open !!!



As-tu pu trouver ce fichier ?


----------



## yannickterre (29 Août 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> As-tu pu trouver ce fichier ?



Non je n'ai pas pu,
ni sur léo, ni sur snow, je n'ai de dossier "private"...
Pourquoi, je n'en sais rien...

J'étais allé dans :

OSX/système/bibliothèque/privateframework.... pour trouver un peu de fichiers hosts !!!

Vraiment désolé.


----------



## skaka (29 Août 2009)

Le Gognol a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un bug dans la gestion des profils colorsync...  Depuis la MAJ l'image est beaucoup plus lumineuse, et je me suis dis que le profil que j'utilisais jusqu'à présent, réglé pour mon écran, n'était plus adapté. J'ai essayé d'en refaire un autre mais les réglages ne se font pas bien (ça "saute" quand on bouge les curseurs). J'ai également l'impression que de passer d'un profil à l'autre ne change rien (l'image est modifiée puis revient comme avant)... D'autres expériences ?
> 
> '+



Même impression que toi.
Etant graphiste, j'utilise un étalonnage avec une sonde spyder.
Déjà, première surprise, j'ai du accepter l'installation de Roseta pour que ça fonctionne après la mise à jour.
Ensuite, mon profil a complètement été changé. Je m'attendais à devoir réétalonner, mais de là à voir une aussi grande différence.. 
Dans tous les profils, soit beaucoup trop clair, soit beaucoup trop sombre.. vraiment ... merdique.
Après, je me suis même demandé si les icons des dossiers n'avaient pas été éclaircis, parce que sur internet, je ne vois pas autant de différence. C'est surtout dans le finder. Donc ça vient peut-être surtout d'un "relookage" des couleurs du système.
A voir les retours d'autres personnes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

ficelle a dit:


> quelqu'un sait à quoi correspond le process fontworker ?
> il a une fâcheuse tendance à occuper plus de 80% d'un core....



Là en bas de page, il y a quelqu'un qui était à 100% de cpu avec fontworker. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h04 ----------




iAnn a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas pu,
> ni sur léo, ni sur snow, je n'ai de dossier "private"...
> Pourquoi, je n'en sais rien...



C'est un dossier invisible : passe par la barre des menus du Finder > Aller > Aller au dossier

et tape : /private

= tu arriveras dans le dossier private, et tu y trouveras Hosts.


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2009)

skaka a dit:


> Même impression que toi.
> Etant graphiste, j'utilise un étalonnage avec une sonde spyder.
> Déjà, première surprise, j'ai du accepter l'installation de Roseta pour que ça fonctionne après la mise à jour.
> Ensuite, mon profil a complètement été changé. Je m'attendais à devoir réétalonner, mais de là à voir une aussi grande différence..
> ...



Il a été précisé que le gamma passait de 1,8 à 2 et quelques avec SL, pour une harmonisation avec merdoz... quelle idée ! :mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

baptiste2097 a dit:


> Alors personne n'a de problème Airport,
> 
> je répète mon problème :
> impossible de me connecter à la freebox au boulot ni sur la neufbox d'un ami,
> aucun soucis sur ma livebox.



Contacte Free & Neuf Télécom si le problème persiste.
Vérifie que ton adresse MAC soit autorisée le cas échéant! (Si filtre il y a).


----------



## Vladimok (29 Août 2009)

C'est un dossier invisible : passe par la barre des menus du Finder > Aller > Aller au dossier

et tape : /private

= tu arriveras dans le dossier private, et tu y trouveras Hosts. 

Tu as ce fichier dans SNOW LEOPARD ?????
Pour l'installation de SNOW LEOPARD, tu fais une mise à jour ou une clean instal ?


----------



## yannickterre (29 Août 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> C'est un dossier invisible : passe par la barre des menus du Finder > Aller > Aller au dossier
> 
> et tape : /private
> 
> ...



Bon je l'ai sur snow léopard, il était caché....
C'est exactement le même que le tien.
J'ai fait une mise à jour.


----------



## Vladimok (29 Août 2009)

iAnn a dit:


> Bon je l'ai sur snow léopard, il était caché....
> C'est exactement le même que le tien.
> J'ai fait une mise à jour.



Merci


----------



## GoodMichou (29 Août 2009)

GoodMichou a dit:


> Hey,
> J'ai un MacBook 13".
> Je vais en magasin demain pour m'acheter SL. Mais je me demande si ça en vaut déjà la peine?
> Est-ce que quelqu'un à eu des problèmes après l'installation de SL?
> ...



Up


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Août 2009)

Tu ne perds rien, à moins de faire une clean install.


----------



## Vladimok (29 Août 2009)

Que pensez-vous de ce commentaire trouvé sur macgé ?

Après deux jours avec la version finale de Snow Leopard, je me rend compte que Apple s'est encore une fois bien foutu de notre gueule.
Snow Leopard n'est pas fondamentalement mauvais, mais on voit clairement qu'il n'est pas fini. Apple s'est dépéché de le sortir pour avoir quelque chose à montrer face à Windows 7, et du coup ils ont sorti un système qui aurait du rester en beta quelques mois de plus.


Question vitesse, les logiciels Apple ont été un petit peu amélioré. Ce n'est pas flagrant mais on ne va pas s'en plaindre. Le nouveau quicktime est beaucoup plus lent par contre.
Le système lui même n'est pas plus rapide. Mes benchmarks sur Cocoa et sur le système de fichier ne montrent pas de changement significatif par rapport à 10.5.8. Je suis aussi déçu de Grand Central qui est une vaste blague apparement monté par le service commercial.

Par contre question bug, on est servi. Mail est particulièrement servi en bug et est d'une stabilité toute relative.

Le manque de finition est aussi très visible. Des menus sont manquant, certains applications ne sont pas complètement traduite.

Finallement, je suis super déçu de Snow Leopard. J'ai l'impression qu'on nous a fait payer une bête mise à jour et les changements en profondeur qu'on nous avait promis sont bien décevant. Je pense que Apple a sorti le système 2 mois trop tôt. Je suis sûr que si ça n'était pas si buggé je ne regrèterais pas mon achat.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (29 Août 2009)

Je commence à ne plus rien comprendre .

J'aimerais savoir si le DVD SNOW LEOPARD A 29 euros est un retail(vrai OS ,installable sur un disque dur vierge) ou une update.


Car un vendeur dit c'est une update, un autre dit retail, apple dit update, des gens sur insanely dissent retail.

Pouvez-vous m'éclairer.

MERCI d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Sur ma boîte à 29 , c'est noté mac os x v10.6 retail si ca peut t'aider .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Août 2009)

Apple ne vend pas quinze versions de ses OS. Snow coûte dans les 170 euros. Le donner pour 29 euros à ceux qui ont déjà Léo est une fleur, un vrai geste commercial, mais c'est exactement le même produit.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (29 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sur ma boîte à 29 , c'est noté mac os x v10.6 retail si ca peut t'aider .



C'est noté ou ???
Tu as une photo je recoit ma boite jeudi


----------



## Vladimok (29 Août 2009)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Je commence à ne plus rien comprendre .
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si le DVD SNOW LEOPARD A 29 euros est un retail(vrai OS ,installable sur un disque dur vierge) ou une update.
> 
> ...



Apparemment tu peux faire l'un ou l'autre (Retail sur ma boite aussi)


----------



## chacha95 (29 Août 2009)

Quelqu'un a déjà fait un formatage bas-niveau ? 

Sachant que Snow a besoin de détecter Leopard, je sais pas si ça peut être possible...


----------



## skaka (29 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Il a été précisé que le gamma passait de 1,8 à 2 et quelques avec SL, pour une harmonisation avec merdoz... quelle idée ! :mouais:



Ah, j'avais raté cette info.
Ceci expliquerai donc cela.
Merci pour l'info


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Août 2009)

GoodMichou a dit:


> Up



Tu fais une simple mise à jour (c'est ce qui est proposé par défaut de toute façon) et tout devrait bien se passer, tu ne perdras rien. Fais une sauvegarde avant tout de même, comme avant toute mise à jour, et comme il faut toujours le faire régulièrement sans motif particulier (le plus simple étant Time Machine sur un disque externe).

'+


----------



## Anderssonpaul (29 Août 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Apparemment tu peux faire l'un ou l'autre (Retail sur ma boite aussi)



C'est mit ou sur la boite ? Que c'est retail ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2009)

skaka a dit:


> Ah, j'avais raté cette info.
> Ceci expliquerai donc cela.
> Merci pour l'info



En anglais : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3712


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Que pensez-vous de ce commentaire trouvé sur macgé ?
> 
> Après deux jours avec la version finale de Snow Leopard, et bla et bla et bla



C'est un utilisateur frustré
Comment pourrait-il être objectif? Et si Apple avait jugé nécessaire quelques semaines de plus, ils l'auraient fait, mais personne n'est à l'abri d'un Zero Défaut! 

Commentaire plus ou moins inintéressant car non développé!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> C'est noté ou ???
> Tu as une photo je recoit ma boite jeudi



En bas sur l'étiquette , par contre , pas d'appareil photo , désolé 

ps : je peux te scanner ça 

EDIT : cadeau 

. .


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2009)

pulpnet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un qui a installé SL a une souris Logitech V470.
> 
> ...



J'ai lu qq part que le Logitech Control Center n'était pas compatible SL, donc pas de configuration des boutons pour l'instant.
Ca pourrait expliquer ton problème&#8230;

Edit.
plus d'info ici et là et encore là&#8230;


----------



## chacha95 (29 Août 2009)

Ah c'est un retail. Donc par conséquence, un formatage bas-niveau est bien entendu possible


----------



## Anderssonpaul (29 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> En bas sur l'étiquette , par contre , pas d'appareil photo , désolé
> 
> ps : je peux te scanner ça
> 
> ...




MERCI BEAUCOUP, j'attend ma boite...

Donc pour 29 euros on as un OS , c'est très gentil de la part d'Apple.

Encore merci


----------



## Aozera (30 Août 2009)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai lu qq part que le Logitech Control Center n'était pas compatible SL, donc pas de configuration des boutons pour l'instant.
> Ca pourrait expliquer ton problème
> 
> Edit.
> plus d'info ici et là et encore là



Arrg c'est bien ce que je redouté, pas d'install de snow léopard pour moi avant une mise à jour. 
J'espère que Logitech sera réactif.


----------



## matou4 (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour, ... 
J'ai commandé un MacBook Pro Unibody Early 2009 13'3" en 2,53 GHZ, et par conséquence, je profite de l'offre upgrade vers 10.6 by apple ! 
J'ai reçu mon DVD ce midi (Apple, trop fort  ) et du coup ce soir, avant la rentrée, je me lance et saute mal grès pas mal d'hésitation et de bug récurent sur le forum ! 

Voici mes observations :

- J'ai fait une simple mise à jour, et tout va bien ! Pas de bug après 1h d'utilisation intensive
- Je passe de 48 GO occupé à 40,8 GO ... incroyable ! 
- Microsoft Office 2008 12.0.0 fonctionne parfaitement
- Pulpmotion Adv 2.0.1 fonctionne parfaitement
- Onyx se lance très bien, apres je n'ai pas essayer de réparer les auto mais bon il marche
- aMSN ne fonctionne pas
- Superdocker fonctionne parfaitement
- Paintbrush fonctionne parfaitement
- je trouve le doc sympa
- Le nouveau exposé et sympa aussi
- On dirait que l'écran a changé, il tends vers le bleu 

voila pour mes premieres info !


----------



## carronp (30 Août 2009)

depuis l'installation de snow leopard, mail plante à l'ouverture... sans me laisser le temps de réagir :-(





leoparis a dit:


> voilà le message d'erreur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moebius80 (30 Août 2009)

Essai ça : 


> j'ai viré les dossiers RSS de Biblio/Mail/RSS et Mail fonctionne normalement


----------



## Yarie (30 Août 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> Bonjour, ...
> 
> - Onyx se lance très bien, apres je n'ai pas essayer de réparer les auto mais bon il marche
> 
> ...



Bonsoir, 

Il y a un truc qui m'échappe.. l version d'onyx compatible pour SL n'est pas encore sortie... comment est ce que tu as fait? 

Merci pour ton coup de pouce


----------



## borger (30 Août 2009)

Bonsoir,

La nouvelle fonction "Services" ne fonctionne pas en utilisant le clique droit ou contrôle clique. Et vous ? ça fonctionne ?


----------



## Spec (30 Août 2009)

Bon là je suis perdu !! J'ai beaux essayé de changer mes icones du dock je n'y arrive pas !! Alors qu'avant je le faisait sans probleme avec le clique cmd-c et v !! Une solution ??


----------



## matou4 (30 Août 2009)

Yarie a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Il y a un truc qui m'échappe.. l version d'onyx compatible pour SL n'est pas encore sortie... comment est ce que tu as fait?
> 
> Merci pour ton coup de pouce



Salut, mise à jour de 10.5.8 VERS 10.6 et voilà ! Onyx marche nickel pour moi, j'arrive à nettoyer mes autorisations ... parfait ... !!
icompta marche chez moi aussi (sauf le téléchargemnt des opés, mais il ne marchait pas sous léo)

Surprenant ! j'ai le mac de steve peut etre !


----------



## cameleone (30 Août 2009)

Passage de Leopard à Snow Leopard sur deux machines (MBP très récent d'avril 2009 et iMac vieux de deux ans) par mise à jour sans gros problèmes. L'accélération de l'ensemble est sensible, davantage sans doute sur le MBP.

Détail cosmétique mais un peu gênant pour moi qui utilise beaucoup Top Sites dans Safari 4 : le passage de l'affichage Top Sites à l'affichage de certains sites, puis le retour à l'affichage Top Sites s'accompagne de traits verticaux de couleur d'assez mauvais effet (une image ici, elle n'est pas de moi). Le problème se pose sur les deux machines.

Par ailleurs Safari 4 dans sa dernière mise à jour a l'air d'assez mal se comporter avec Spaces, du moins dans son affichage Top Sites - mais ça, c'était déjà le cas sous Leopard. Snow Leopard n'a pas arrangé le problème, au contraire il semble l'avoir empiré.


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Là en bas de page, il y a quelqu'un qui était à 100% de cpu avec fontworker.




j'avais lu ça, mais ça ne m'apprend pas grand chose sur ce process


----------



## baptiste2097 (30 Août 2009)

Moi j'ai des (petits) problèmes avec Exposé et Illustrator CS4, quand je veux aller sur le bureau Illustrator ne veut pas s'en aller. Le problème se pose souvent quand j'ai deux documents ouverts (onglets), la "solution"" est de prendre un onglet pour le transformer en fenêtre indépendante puis de le remettre sous forme d'onglet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2009)

ficelle a dit:


> sans parler de mon imprimante MP600R de Canon qui est invisible...



Pourtant le pilote d'impression est inclus dans Snow Leopard (pas celui du scanner). 


En tout cas, ton expérience m'intéresse au plus haut point car j'ai le même modèle et j'attends de savoir ce qu'il en est exactement de son fonctionnement sous Snow Leopard pour passer à ce nouveau félin. Tiens-moi au courant. Merci.

EDIT : j'ai trouvé ça sur le site de Canon USA :



> Issue: Will my product be supported in Mac OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard)?
> Solution: Mac OS X v10.6 Compatibility and Support Schedule (PIXMA MP All-in-one Ink Jet Printers)
> 
> Mac OS X v.10.6
> ...



En clair, les versions compatibles Snow Leopard des pilotes et logiciels devraient être disponibles dans 2 à 3 semaines.


----------



## j-j (30 Août 2009)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Je commence à ne plus rien comprendre .
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si le DVD SNOW LEOPARD A 29 euros est un retail(vrai OS ,installable sur un disque dur vierge) ou une update.
> 
> ...


Sur ma commande à 29 on peut voir marquer Retail.

Tiens Apple store est fermer ce dimanche a 8h16 ! Curieux pour un dimanche.


----------



## shenrone (30 Août 2009)

Bon bien que je sois convaincu de la qualité de SL, il me semble que si il était si mauvais la pomme n'aurait pas avance sa sortie, je suis content de ne pas avoir reçu le mien pour l'instant....

Par contre n'étant pas Apple addict depuis suffisement longtemps est ce qu'a la sortie de Leopard il y avait autant de retour de bug sur les forum?

Et enfin est ce qu'un guide d'installation version Clean est déjà disponible sur la toile?

Je prefere toujours une installation de 0 quitte a devoir en refaire une de l'ancien système en cas de gros soucis:sleep:


----------



## j-j (30 Août 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Et enfin est ce qu'un guide d'installation version Clean est déjà disponible sur la toile?


http://www.macinside.net/le-guide-dinstallation-de-snow-leopard/


----------



## sddau (30 Août 2009)

Xeon a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> A partir de quand snow leopard sera-t-il dans les magasins types fnac?



Acheté à la FNAC le 29


----------



## Frodon (30 Août 2009)

> Mes benchmarks sur Cocoa et sur le système de fichier ne montrent pas de changement significatif par rapport à 10.5.8.



Ah c'est sûr que si tu fais les mauvais benchs, tu ne vas pas voir grand chose. Snow Leopard a optimisé la réactivité et les performances, c'est pas Cocoa qu'il faut bencher, et encore moins le système de fichier. Mais comparer la réactivité générale du système et ça aucun bench ne peut le mesurer, ca se fait au feeling, et perso je vois une nette amélioration, et étant très sensible à cela sur un OS, je penses pouvoir dire que si je vois une nette amélioration c'est qu'elle existe 



> Je suis aussi déçu de Grand Central qui est une vaste blague apparement monté par le service commercial.



Ah? Tu as déjà eu le temps de développer un logiciel complexe en utilisant les APIs de Grand Central Dispatcher?
Grand Central ce sont des APIs à destination des développeurs. Certains composant du système les utilisent certainement déjà, mais on verra son effet sur les applications tierces seulement quand les développeur l'auront utilisé dans leur logiciel. Et c'est loin d'être une vaste blague, mais c'est sûr pour l'utilisateur Lambda que tu sembles être, tu ne peux pas à l'heure actuelle t'en rendre compte.

Donc non, ca n'est pas pondu par le service commercial, mais par le service ingénierie logicielle concernant les fonctionnalités à destination des développeurs.



> Par contre question bug, on est servi. Mail est particulièrement servi en bug et est d'une stabilité toute relative.



Ah bon? Lesquels? Perso aucun bug, il marche nickel avec tous mes messages sur tous mes comptes et sans plantage. Je suppose que tu as fait une mise à jour, pas une clean install, sinon tu n'aurais pas ces problèmes avec Mail.



> Le manque de finition est aussi très visible.
> Des menus sont manquant



Quels menus? Je ne vois aucun menu manquant. Si tu parles des préférences de Quicktime X, c'est normal qu'il n'y ai pas de préférences avec Quicktime X, ca n'est pas un manque.



> certains applications ne sont pas complètement traduite.



Oui, 3 mots dans Address book, si tu ne les comprends pas, voici leur signification:

- Address => Adresse
- Book => Carnet
- Address Book =>Carnet d'adresse
- Edit => Modifier



> Finallement, je suis super déçu de Snow Leopard. J'ai l'impression qu'on nous a fait payer une bête mise à jour et les changements en profondeur qu'on nous avait promis sont bien décevant.



Décevant surtout parce que tu n'es pas capable de les évaluer correctement. C'est pour cela qu'il coute que 29 Euros, car Apple a conscience que les utilisateurs Lambda, non développeurs, ne vont pas voir beaucoup de changement, bien qu'il y en ai énormément en réalité.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h01 ----------




shenrone a dit:


> Par contre n'étant pas Apple addict depuis suffisement longtemps est ce qu'a la sortie de Leopard il y avait autant de retour de bug sur les forum?



Oui, à chaque sortie d'OS, y'a son lot de retour. Notamment suite à des mises à jour par dessus des version précédentes pas toujours propre.

On voit ca aussi bien sous Windows, Linux ou Mac OS X. Donc rien de surprenant.



> Je prefere toujours une installation de 0 quitte a devoir en refaire une de l'ancien système en cas de gros soucis:sleep:



Tu as raison, ça évite les problèmes potentiels de mise à jour.


----------



## moebius80 (30 Août 2009)

> Citation:
> Par contre question bug, on est servi. Mail est particulièrement servi en bug et est d'une stabilité toute relative.
> Ah bon? Lesquels? Perso aucun bug, il marche nickel avec tous mes messages sur tous mes comptes et sans plantage.



Apparemment quelques personnes ont des soucis avec mail : crash à l'ouverture (pas possible de prendre la main), erreur dans les paramètres smtp par defaut...


----------



## Frodon (30 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Apparemment quelques personnes ont des soucis avec mail : crash à l'ouverture (pas possible de prendre la main), erreur dans les paramètres smtp par defaut...



Oui les mêmes problèmes que lors du passage de Tiger à Leopard, de Panther à Tiger...etc. Des problèmes de mise à jour.

Voici comment les résoudre:

Ce qui peut être utile après une mise à jour, c'est de vider le Caches, ceux-ci sont dans /Utilisateurs/<nom utilisateur>/Bibliothèque/Caches. On supprime alors tout ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur de ce répertoire (ca n'est que du cache, ca ne pose aucun problème à supprimer).

De même, supprimer tout Input Manager, normal ou via SIMBL. Cf: /Bibliothèque/InputManagers et /Bibliotheque/Application Support/SIMBL. Ceux-ci sont dépréciés dans 10.6, il ne sont déjà plus supporté avec les logiciels lancés en 64bits, et leur support disparaitra totalement dans 10.7.

Sur un système clean, ces problèmes n'existent pas.


----------



## Le docteur (30 Août 2009)

J'éviterais de faire joujou avec Onyx tant qu'une version pour SL n'est pas sorti. L'auteur lui-même le déconseille. 
Bien sûr que ça peut marcher, mais c'est pas fait pour, alors dans la mesure où c'est un outil système...

Les services sont configurables par le paramètre qui est rajouté dans le menu (quelque part c'est dommage d'ailleurs, ça fait une entrée de plus) ou dans "clavier" depuis le panneau de préférence. On peut ajouter, enlever... C'est vraiment une bonne initiative...


----------



## prodartist (30 Août 2009)

bonjour,

Au sujet du 64 bits, sur un mac book pro, pour démarer en 64, c'est touche maj + 6 + 4 ?
et comment je sais si je démarre  en 64.
Merci d'avance


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2009)

C'est 6 + 4 seulement (mais en Arial)


----------



## photophf (30 Août 2009)

Je suis d'accord pour l'écran.


----------



## prodartist (30 Août 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est 6 + 4 seulement (mais en Arial)



Merci, mais ai-je une façon de savoir si je suis en 64 ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

ficelle a dit:


> j'avais lu ça, mais ça ne m'apprend pas grand chose sur ce process


 J'ai trouvé ça sur l'ADC, qui nous renvoie à man fontworker dans 10.6 : un nouveau dæmon.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2009)

prodartist a dit:


> Merci, mais ai-je une façon de savoir si je suis en 64 ?



> Utilitaires > Moniteur d'activité > regarde si 'kernel' est listé en 64 bits.


----------



## prodartist (30 Août 2009)

Au démarrage, j'appuie sur 6+4 (mac book pro)
mais je peux lancer VMware fusion, c'est donc que je ne démarre pas en 64 ?


----------



## j-j (30 Août 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> > Utilitaires > Moniteur d'activité > regarde si 'kernel' est listé en 64 bits.



Ou pomme > A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos > Noyau et extensions 64 bits :

Perso, j'arrive pas a passer en 64 bits avec un MBP Uni... mystère.


----------



## prodartist (30 Août 2009)

OK, merci
Donc je ne démarre pas non plus en 64 bits.
peut être faut t'il un clavier externe avec pavé numérique ou un pavé numérique ?

Quelqun démarre en 64 avec un mac book pro 2, 4Ghz core 2 duo ?


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

Je suis en 64 bits sans Snow Leopard&#8230;?! 
Tiens nous au courant pour ton "problème"

Essaie d'appuyer tout du long avec 6 et 4 d'enfoncés&#8230;!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2009)

C'est moi ou la réparation des autorisations est redevenue véloce ???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est moi ou la réparation des autorisations est redevenue véloce ???


Et il n'y a vraiment plus aucun des messages de pseudo-erreur de Leopard ? (SUID, lrwx, etc)


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et il n'y a vraiment plus aucun des messages de pseudo-erreur de Leopard ? (SUID, lrwx, etc)


Une seule (?? !!!!), pour remote desktop agent, mais comme j'ai la version ARD 3.3 installée c'est peut-être ça.


----------



## bluesilence (30 Août 2009)

Il n'y a pas un moyen de booter en 64 bit à chaque boot sans faire 6+4 ? car c'est carrement chiant.

Je rappel également que le partage d'ecran ne fonctionne plus (en simple réseau local en tout cas) si quelqu'un a une solution merci bcp car j'en ai vraiment besoin.


----------



## prodartist (30 Août 2009)

Non la réparation des autorisation est trés rapide chez moi aussi.

Pour mon problème de 64 bits :

Dans le moniteur d'activité j'ai du 64bits

mais dans à propos de ce mac > plus d'info > noyau et extensions 64 bits > non


----------



## zirko (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Comment faire pour savoir si le kernel démarre en 32 ou 64 bits ?

Je suis allé voir dans le moniteur d'activité et dans la colonne "type" il y a toujours marqué entre parenthèse (64bits) même pour kerneleventagent.

Par contre pour kernel_task il n'y a rien de préciser ?

Donc c'est pour ça que je voudrais savoir si je suis en 32 ou 64 ? Et comment le savoir ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## OuiOui (30 Août 2009)

@Zirko : 
S'il n'y a rien de préciser c'est que le kernel est en 32 bits. 
Comme tu l'as dit les différents processus qui tournent en 64 bits sont signalés entre parenthèses dans le moniteur d'activité. si ce n'est pas le cas alors ils sont en 32 bits ;-)


----------



## zirko (30 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup OuiOui pour cette réponse rapide et complète ! 

Donc si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu ici si on veut tester en 64 bits il faut appuyer simultanément une fois au démarrage sur les touches 6 et 4 ?

Le gain est visible ou pas trop pour le moment ?


----------



## bluesilence (30 Août 2009)

zirko a dit:


> Merci beaucoup OuiOui pour cette réponse rapide et complète !
> 
> Donc si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu ici si on veut tester en 64 bits il faut appuyer simultanément une fois au démarrage sur les touches 6 et 4 ?
> 
> Le gain est visible ou pas trop pour le moment ?



perso je ne vois aucune différence (mac pro 2009)


----------



## Frodon (30 Août 2009)

iAnn a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas pu,
> ni sur léo, ni sur snow, je n'ai de dossier "private"...
> Pourquoi, je n'en sais rien...
> 
> ...



C'est normal que tu ne vois pas le dossier "private", c'est un dossier cache. Pour y accéder via le Finder il faut aller a la racine et utilee le menu "Aller" -> "Au dossier" puis entrer "/private/etc" et la tu verras ton fichier "hosts".


----------



## Le docteur (30 Août 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est moi ou la réparation des autorisations est redevenue véloce ???


Non, j'ai eu la même surprise.
Bon, c'est pas le retour à Tiger, mais moins de cinq minutes pour réparer les autorisations, c'est appréciable (et en plus on a barre de progression).


----------



## moebius80 (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Quel est l'interet de demarrer en 64 bits ? j'avais compris que c'est pas pour tout de suite...?


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour à vous tous,

J'ai commandé la MacBoxSet et je ferais la MAJ d'ici une semaine.

Si j'ai bien compris le fil de cette discussion, durant l'installation de SL depuis un boot (ce que vous appelez CLEAN?) on a l'occasion de sélectionner les applications, les comptes et les fichiers que l'on désire retrouver sur SL à condition d'avoir son HD Time Machine connecté?

A vrai dire c'est ma grande crainte, j'aimerai autant que possible ne pas perdre de temps avec ça.

Merci de me rassurer à ce sujet-là.

Jax


----------



## RaëL (30 Août 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est moi ou la réparation des autorisations est redevenue véloce ???



+1 sur mon macbook pro c'est incomparable, pratiquement 2x plus rapide.
En plus de ça on a un message pour chaque "erreur" qui indique si elle a été réparée.


----------



## Ralfix (30 Août 2009)

Aprés la maj, l'utilitaire de disque plante au démarrage.
Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un l'a constaté?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2009)

Non...


----------



## matou4 (30 Août 2009)

Bon apres pas mal d'heures d'utilisation, je ne trouve pas de flagrante amélioration ... en vitesse 
Le finder est toujours aussi rapide ! 


[HS] Comment fais t on &#63743; ? [HS/]


----------



## Lolsterz (30 Août 2009)

Salut,

C'est normal qu'il n'y ait plus d'icône "Maison" mais l'icône d'un document vierge?







Merci.

J'ai également un problème avec dropbox, est-ce le topic adapté?


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça sur l'ADC, qui nous renvoie à man fontworker dans 10.6 : un nouveau dæmon.



merci... c'est vrai que j'ai beaucoup de polices sur cette machine.
je vais essayer d'en fermer quelques une pour voir la différence.....


----------



## mac-fan (30 Août 2009)

@Lolsterz: NON


----------



## Frodon (30 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quel est l'interet de demarrer en 64 bits ? j'avais compris que c'est pas pour tout de suite...?



Si tu n'as pas besoin de plus de 32Go de RAM, alors l'intérêt est plus que limité, voir nul.

Ca n'est pas par défaut pour le moment, sauf pour les XServe, et cela ne marche pas avec tous les Mac, seuls les macs du tableau suivant, ou générations supérieures, peuvent démarrer en 64bits:






Pour identifier ton numéro de modèle, il faut aller dans "Menu Pomme" -> "A propos de ce Mac", puis cliquer sur "Plus d'infos".

Dans la fenetre qui se lance, il faut cliquer sur "Matériel" dans la colonne de gauche:


----------



## moebius80 (30 Août 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse...Mon mac fait bien parti de cette liste...
QUe me conseilles tu ?


----------



## Frodon (30 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse...Mon mac fait bien parti de cette liste...
> QUe me conseilles tu ?



Pour le fun, tu peux essayer le noyau 64 bits, mais pour le quotidien, je te conseilles de ne pas l'utiliser si tu n'as pas besoin de plus de 32 Go de RAM, car à l'heure actuelle, tous les logiciels ne sont pas compatibles avec ce noyau, certains, qui fonctionnent très bien avec le noyau 32 bits, ne marcheront pas correctement avec le noyau 64 bits.
On peut citer par exemple: VMWare Fusion, Virtual Box, Parallels ou encore VPN Tracker, qui marchent impeccablement avec le noyau 32 bits, mais ne marchent pas du tout avec le noyau 64 bits.

D'autant que le noyau 32 bits est parfaitement capable d'exécuter des applications 64 bits, et donc tu bénéficiera, même avec ce noyau, de l'optimisation 64 bits des applications système (Finder, Dock, Mail, Safari, iCal, iChat...etc.), et des applications tierces déjà disponibles en version 64 bits.

Avant de pouvoir avoir un niveau de compatibilité similaire que l'on démarre en noyau 64 bits ou 32 bits, il faudra attendre quelques mois que les développeurs tiers testent et adapte si nécessaire leur logiciel au noyau 64 bits.


----------



## Lolsterz (30 Août 2009)

@macfan Je précise que j'ai bien sûr rien touché lol, je suis trop parano pour ça. Un bug de Snow Leopard?


----------



## nenon (30 Août 2009)

Salut, je navigue un peu dans le forum et j'avoue que je comprend rien à ce qui se dit, ça part dans tous les sens. Je cherche à savoir comment s'installe snow leopard, je suis sur lepoard sur un macbook pro 13''... Est-ce qu'il existe un petit tutoriel video quelque part? On reçoit le dvd de snow, on l'insère dans la machine et on suit les instructions j'imagine? Et Hop, snow sur la machine en 30 mn chrono, non c'est pas comme ça que ça se passe? 
Thanks,


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)

nenon a dit:


> Salut, je navigue un peu dans le forum et j'avoue que je comprend rien à ce qui se dit, ça part dans tous les sens. Je cherche à savoir comment s'installe snow leopard, je suis sur lepoard sur un macbook pro 13''... Est-ce qu'il existe un petit tutoriel video quelque part? On reçoit le dvd de snow, on l'insère dans la machine et on suit les instructions j'imagine? Et Hop, snow sur la machine en 30 mn chrono, non c'est pas comme ça que ça se passe?
> Thanks,



Ben oui, en général le mieux est de suivre les instructions. Les notices sont rarement écrite pour rien.
Tu cherches une vidéo pour savoir comment insérer un DVD dans un mac?


----------



## dadoo113 (30 Août 2009)

nenon a dit:


> Salut, je navigue un peu dans le forum et j'avoue que je comprend rien à ce qui se dit, ça part dans tous les sens. Je cherche à savoir comment s'installe snow leopard, je suis sur lepoard sur un macbook pro 13''... Est-ce qu'il existe un petit tutoriel video quelque part? On reçoit le dvd de snow, on l'insère dans la machine et on suit les instructions j'imagine? Et Hop, snow sur la machine en 30 mn chrono, non c'est pas comme ça que ça se passe?
> Thanks,



un peu + que 30 min, mais sinon c'est ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 126213 (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Savez vous quand la version familiale de SL sera t elle disponible en magasin ?

Bonne aprèm à tous.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

nenon a dit:


> comment s'installe snow leopard, je suis sur lepoard sur un macbook pro 13''... Est-ce qu'il existe un petit tutoriel video quelque part?



Une bonne adresse : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/snowinstal.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------




ficelle a dit:


> j'ai beaucoup de polices sur cette machine.
> je vais essayer d'en fermer quelques une pour voir la différence.....


Ou vider le Cache des Polices ?


----------



## dadoo113 (30 Août 2009)

Rom178 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Savez vous quand la version familiale de SL sera t elle disponible en magasin ?
> 
> Bonne aprèm à tous.



c'est déjà fait ça s'appelle la licence "5 utilisateurs" dans les AppleStore ou les Fnac ou le site apple.com


----------



## nenon (30 Août 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> un peu + que 30 min, mais sinon c'est ça !



Ben alors, je comprends pas pourquoi y'a 15 milliards de messages sur le forum si c'est aussi simple 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Une bonne adresse : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/snowinstal.html
> 
> Ok excellent


----------



## Mr Fon (30 Août 2009)

"*Ben alors, je comprends pas pourquoi y'a 15 milliards de messages sur le forum si c'est aussi simple*" 
Bah tres probablement parce que bcp de personnes n'ont pas pris le temps de nettoyer un minimum leur système, de vérifier et télécharger les dernières mise à jour compatibles SL disponibles pour leurs applis et surtout pour les extentions et différents plugs...plus des petits bugs de jeunesses d'une version SL en 6.0 (mais je reste persuadé que l'ensemble des soucis sont dus à des plugs qu'on avait même oublié l'existence et qui ne sont plus compatibles...)


----------



## dadoo113 (30 Août 2009)

Mr Fon a dit:


> "*Ben alors, je comprends pas pourquoi y'a 15 milliards de messages sur le forum si c'est aussi simple*"
> Bah tres probablement parce que bcp de personnes n'ont pas pris le temps de nettoyer un minimum leur système, de vérifier et télécharger les dernières mise à jour compatibles SL disponibles pour leurs applis et surtout pour les extentions et différents plugs...plus des petits bugs de jeunesses d'une version SL en 6.0 (mais je reste persuadé que l'ensemble des soucis sont dus à des plugs qu'on avait même oublié l'existence et qui ne sont plus compatibles...)



les gens (dont moi) s'interrogent sur la compatibilité de leurs logiciels et les méthodes de sauvegarde, pas tellement sur l'installation en elle même !


----------



## Mr Fon (30 Août 2009)

J'entends bien, mais tu n'étais pas visé particulièrement....ils s'agissait ici selon Nenon, plutôt des différents bugs recensés sur tout les autres topics qui fleurissent....malheureusement, les personnes pour qui tout se passent pour le mieux sans aucune anicroches ne postent pas beaucoup, ce qui peut etre compréhensible dans la mesure où ils n'ont aucun soucis..

Apres pour les logiciels compatibles et pour les méthodes de sauvegardes effectivement il y a des fils bien dédiés et qui se complètent au fur et à mesure des retours utilisateurs, ce qui est une très bonne chose.


----------



## dadoo113 (30 Août 2009)

Mr Fon a dit:


> J'entends bien, mais tu n'étais pas visé particulièrement....ils s'agissait ici selon Nenon, plutôt des différents bugs recensés sur tout les autres topics qui fleurissent....malheureusement, les personnes pour qui tout se passent pour le mieux sans aucune anicroches ne poste pas beaucoup, ce qui peut etre compréhensible dans la mesure où ils n'ont aucun soucis..



ah t'inquiète, je l'ai pas pris pour moi, je donnais mon avis sur le sujet ! ;-)


----------



## Dead head (30 Août 2009)

nenon a dit:


> Ben alors, je comprends pas pourquoi y'a 15 milliards de messages sur le forum si c'est aussi simple [(&#8230



Une fois encore, la réponse est simple.

S'il y a 15 milliards de messages, c'est qu'il y a 15 milliards de personnes qui posent les mêmes questions sans avoir lu ce qui s'est dit avant elles.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

spyan a dit:


> Depuis que je suis passé sur SL, QT X ne veut plus certains fihiers en .mov . J'ai le son mais pas l'image !
> 
> D'où cela peut-il venir ?



Je viens d'apprendre sur les Apple Discussions que QuickTime X est en fait QT version10.0,

ce qui suffit à m'expliquer que QT X ne puisse lire certains .mov (= la version 0 n'est pas mature),
et qu'Apple nous laisse la possibilité d'utiliser QT 7 ±Pro dans SnowLeo (= les .mov récalcitrants à QT X sont lus par QT 7).


----------



## baptiste2097 (30 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre sur les Apple Discussions que QuickTime X est en fait QT version10.0, ce qui suffit à expliquer que QT X ne puisse lire certains .mov



Je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir, tout le monde avait compris que QT X = QT 10.0 mais en quoi le fait de passer à la version 10 empêche de lire des .mov ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Août 2009)

baptiste2097 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas où tu veux en venir, tout le monde avait compris que QT X = QT 10.0 mais en quoi le fait de passer à la version 10 empêche de lire des .mov ?


Je pense qu'il veut dire que c'est la 1re version et qu'il faudra attendre une MàJ et un correctif avec, par exemple, QT 10.1.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

Ou 2, ou 3

Et Apple le savait d'avance : certains disent même que c'est le logiciel béta de SnowLeo (tiens, lui, il est en 10.6.1 ou en 10.6.0 ?).


----------



## baptiste2097 (30 Août 2009)

Ok mais on est d'accord que sa phrase ne voulait rien dire, la version 10.0 aurait très bien pu lire les .mov, j'entends par là que le fait de ne pas lire les .mov n'est pas une caractéristique de QT 10.0.

Maintenant passons du bouc à l'oie, vous ne trouvez pas que les indications de batterie sont un peu "fofolles" sur SL, surtout l'indicateur de durée qui passe de 5h à 6h15 puis 4h 35 ....


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2009)

Y en a t'il d'autres qui ont eu leurs profil d'écran revenir à Color LCD (Color LCD est le profil par défaut, tout en haut de la liste, au dessus du tiret/barre ; prefpane Ecrans, onglet Couleur) ?

QTX permet enfin de lire des vidéos HD en 1080 en consommant moins de 100% de CPU (sur les machines qui ne gèrent pas le décodage HD par la carte graphique) ! J'arrive à 60% sur la BA de Speedracer sur 10.6 contre 220% (sur 200% ) sur 10.5.x pour la même BA.
Pourquoi Speedracer ? Parce qu'il n'y a pas une frame pareil :rateau:
Impressionnant !

Puisque baptiste2097 soulève le sujet le la batterie, j'ai remarqué que :
1) Le menu est de nouveau simplifié si les machines non Unibody (introduit chez tout le monde en 10.5.6 et c'était revenu en 10.5.7).
Ce qui m'a fait découvrir le 2) En fait, il n'y a plus du tout de réglage manuel de l'énergie (Meilleur économie, Normal, Meilleures performances, Personnalisé). Juste une préférence pour chaque état (batterie ou secteur).

Dommage, c'était bien pratique.

@Frodon : Les gouts et les couleurs&#8230;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

baptiste2097 a dit:


> Ok mais on est d'accord que sa phrase ne voulait rien dire



J'écris parfois en style télégraphique, et mon retour de ligne prêtait à confusion.
Les versions 0 me semblent souvent plus proches d'une béta que d'une version achevée

Tu as regardé si c'était 10.6.0 ou 10.6.1 ?


----------



## Le docteur (30 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre sur les Apple Discussions que QuickTime X est en fait QT version10.0, ce qui suffit à expliquer que QT X ne puisse lire certains .mov
> 
> et qu'Apple nous laisse la possibilité d'utiliser QT 7 ±Pro dans SnowLeo.



Non ???! C'est vrai ???! Je croyais qu'ils avaient sorti une version 10.9 direct, moi !




J'avoue ne pas comprendre le sens de cette remarque...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'écris parfois en style télégraphique, et mon retour de ligne prêtait à confusion.
> Les versions 0 me semblent souvent plus proches d'une béta que d'une version achevée
> 
> Tu as regardé si c'était 10.6.0 ou 10.6.1 ?



Noooonnnn ???!!

10 est plus proche de 9 que 11 ???!!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> 10 est plus proche de 9 que 11 ???!!!



Là, c'est toi qui lis en diagonale : je demande quelle est la version de SnowLeopard installée par le DVD que vous avez acheté = 10.6.0 ou 10.6.1 ?


Pour le reste, tu manques d'indulgence pour quelqu'un qui a résumé en trois lignes ce qu'il avait lu sur 40 pages&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (30 Août 2009)

C'est la 10.6.0. Et pour une .0 je la trouve très correcte. Et je suis assez râleur quand ça bugue...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2009)

Lolsterz a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C'est normal qu'il n'y ait plus d'icône "Maison" mais l'icône d'un document vierge?
> 
> ...





mac-fan a dit:


> @Lolsterz: NON



C'est bien ce qui me semblait.

Mais est-ce l'icône uniquement dans la barre latérale qui est comme ça ou aussi celle du dossier qui est dans Macintosh HD (ou Tartempion, Poêle à frire ou tout autre nom que tu lui aurais donné)/Utilisateurs ?


----------



## Lolsterz (30 Août 2009)

Après vérifications uniquement dans la barre latéral. L'icône maison est aussi tout en haut de la fenêtre à côté du nom du dossier qu'on parcourt. Bref rien de grave mais ça m'a inquieté, en esperant une solution.


----------



## baptiste2097 (30 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> J'écris parfois en style télégraphique, et mon retour de ligne prêtait à confusion.



N'accuse pas ce pauvre retour à la ligne il n'y est pour rien.
Pour ton style télégraphique je trouve que tu restes quand même correct  je vois des gens qui écrivent tellement mal (et pas que l'orthographe) que tu te demandes si ils t'ont pas lancé un défi genre "arriveras tu à lire ça ?!? "


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2009)

Bug sur la barre des menus.
Ça apparait quand on entre dans Exposé.





Il faut repasser dans Exposé pour la faire revenir (ou alors cliquer sur les menus&#8230; pour les faire réapparaitre).
Pas à tout les coups, mais assez régulièrement pour le souligner.

Problème d'applications qui passent brutalement premier plan et qui re-disparraissent aussitôt (la fenêtre fait une apparition, cela ressemble à un clignotement).


----------



## Frodon (30 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre sur les Apple Discussions que QuickTime X est en fait QT version10.0,
> 
> ce qui suffit à m'expliquer que QT X ne puisse lire certains .mov (= la version 0 n'est pas mature),
> et qu'Apple nous laisse la possibilité d'utiliser QT 7 ±Pro dans SnowLeo (= les .mov récalcitrants à QT X sont lus par QT 7).



Que Quicktime X soit en 10.0 n'explique rien du tout quand a sa capacité à lire certaines vidéos ou non.

Tout comme Quicktime 7, pour lire une vidéo, il faut que les codecs utilisées par la vidéo soient installé.

Il se peut donc que certains codecs ne soient pas compatible avec Quicktime X, et de ce fait, je t'invite à consulter les sites des fournisseurs de codecs pour les mettre à jour.

- FLip4Mac: http://dynamic.telestream.net/downloads/download-flip4macwmv-beta.asp
- Perian (qui contient un grand nombre de codecs):

-> Si déjà installé
 Utiliser le bouton "Check for update" du panneau de préférence "Perian" (dans Préférences Système), et installer la mise à jour.

-> Si pas encore installé: Le télécharger ici http://perian.org/

Si avec ça tu n'arrive toujours pas à lire tes vidéos, alors ouvre ta vidéo et une fois Quicktime X ouvert, appuis sur Cmd (ou Pomme) + i, une fenetre d'information apparaitra alors.
Communique moi les informations de "Format", et je te dirais quel codec pourrait fonctionner.


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2009)

Trop bien, sous Leopard quand on partait d'un dossier classé en liste et qu'on allait vers un dossier en icônes et qu'on revenait en arrière et bien le 1er était alors classé en icônes, ce qui m'était insupportable !!

*Et c'est bien c'est résolu avec Snow Leopard !*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2009)

Lolsterz a dit:


> Après vérifications uniquement dans la barre latéral. L'icône maison est aussi tout en haut de la fenêtre à côté du nom du dossier qu'on parcourt. Bref rien de grave mais ça m'a inquieté, en esperant une solution.



Si ça n'a pas changé par rapport à Leopard, l'affichage de la barre latérale se règle dans Finder > Préférences, onglet Barre latérale. 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Essaie de décocher puis recocher le dossier "Dossier Départ" qui correspond à ton dossier utilisateur.


----------



## démo (30 Août 2009)

depuis que j'ai installé snow leopard
imovie bug a chaque ouverture il coupe au bout de quelques secondes
avez vous se problème ???
merci


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2009)

J'ai une bonne nouvelle (pour la seconde fois dans ce fil  ou j'ai, force de constater, posté bien plus qu'a l'accoutumée )
Il n'y a plus de bug lorsque l'on fait découvrir une musique l'on apprécie dans iChat Theater  :love:

Et en plus d'être fonctionnelle, l'intégration à été revue, ce qui rend cette fonction entre plus agréable à utiliser (une fenêtre au lieux de deux).



​


----------



## Aozera (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je pose une question pour ceux ayant commandé SL sur le net. Es-ce la poste ou bien une boite indépendante comme l'UPS qui me l'apportera ? 

Une autre question qui peut paraître vraiment bête, mais lorsque vous avez reçu votre félin, la personne l'a t-elle glissée dans votre boîte au lettre ou vous la donnée en main propre ?
Là ou je veux en venir est es-ce que la boite de SL est fine au point de passer dans ma boite ?
Le problème est que je m'absente pile le jour ou je dois le recevoir.  
Et j'ai entendu dire qu'avec UPS je devrai le chercher par mes propres moyens dans leur locaux. :hein:

Merci d'avance !


----------



## wild thing (30 Août 2009)

c'est la poste qui te l'apportera et c'est juste dans une enveloppe à bulle (le cd est dans une pochette papier à l'intérieur !)


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

D'après ce que l'on m'a dit, c'est assez fin pour être mis en BàL, même si le postier doit les ouvrir, je crois pas que tu auras un avis de passage si tu n'étais pas là&#8230;

À moins que j'aie faux. Bien sûr!


----------



## Aozera (30 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> D'après ce que l'on m'a dit, c'est assez fin pour être mis en BàL, même si le postier doit les ouvrir, je crois pas que tu auras un avis de passage si tu n'étais pas là
> 
> À moins que j'aie faux. Bien sûr!



Comment ça le postier dois les ouvrir ? Donc le colis est dans une enveloppe à bulle -donc aucun problème de ce côté- mais il doit me le remettre en main propre ?
Désolé je ne comprend pas bien ce que tu veux dire. :rose:

Mais merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

Les postiers ont une clé qui permet d'ouvrir tout le compartiment de toutes les boites à lettres, surtout dans les immeubles en fait!

Ainsi, si le paquet est trop épais pour la fente à courrier, mais assez petit pour aller dans le boite, ils peuvent ouvrir sans que tu n'aies besoin de récupérer le colis en main propre. Amazon fonctionne comme ça par exemple&#8230;

J'espère que sur ce coup, Apple aussi!


----------



## wild thing (30 Août 2009)

De toute façon ce n'est pas un courrier suivi donc pas besoin de signature! Il te le mettra forcement dans ta boite aux lettres


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

démo a dit:


> imovie bug a chaque ouverture il coupe au bout de quelques secondes


Commence par essayer de le lancer dans un autre Compte.


----------



## Aozera (30 Août 2009)

Ha d'accord, merci pour votre aide. Je n'ai pas l'habitude de commander sur le net, je peux déstresser maintenant.  

Encore merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

Aozera a dit:


> Ha d'accord, merci pour votre aide. Je n'ai pas l'habitude de commander sur le net, je peux déstresser maintenant.
> 
> Encore merci pour vos réponses.



De rien! 

J'aurais une question: pour créer une image disque, j'utilise Utilitaire de Disque, mais quand je veux créer l'image de Macintosh HD, ce gloufi me met "ressource occupée", je dis oui, c'est logique, mas très embêtant Je dois démarrer sur un autre DD pou faire une image de mon DD de démarrage normal?!


----------



## dadoo113 (30 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> De rien!
> 
> J'aurais une question: pour créer une image disque, j'utilise Utilitaire de Disque, mais quand je veux créer l'image de Macintosh HD, ce gloufi me met "ressource occupée", je dis oui, c'est logique, mas très embêtant Je dois démarrer sur un autre DD pou faire une image de mon DD de démarrage normal?!



utilise TimeMachine ou Carbon Copy Cloner pour faire ça !


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

Time Machine va me faire une copie de mon système. Pas une image disque. J'ai déjà SuperDuper, mais j'aimerais utiliser l'utilitaire quand même&#8230;


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Août 2009)

Bon ça y est, j'ai donné un petit coup de froid à mon Léopard, et maintenant, il est devenu tout blanc 


Dans quelques jours, je supprimerais l'autre partition de test Snow Leopard. =)


----------



## vedebe (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un MacBook Unibody avec Leopard et je vais m'acheter un MacBook Pro avec Snow Leopard, j'aurais voulu savoir comment je pourrais faire pour transferer les données de l'un à l'autre.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## rizoto (30 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Time Machine va me faire une copie de mon système. Pas une image disque. J'ai déjà SuperDuper, mais j'aimerais utiliser l'utilitaire quand même



Ton image disque, tu l'as met sur un autre disque que celui de ton systeme ? Si la reponse est non. C'est tout a fait normal que cela ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

vedebe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un MacBook Unibody avec Leopard et je vais m'acheter un MacBook Pro avec Snow Leopard, j'aurais voulu savoir comment je pourrais faire pour transferer les données de l'un à l'autre.
> 
> Merci d'avance!



Time Machine! 
Time Machine et Assistant de migration lors de la Clean Install. Sinon, c'est automatique.


----------



## dadoo113 (30 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Time Machine va me faire une copie de mon système. Pas une image disque. J'ai déjà SuperDuper, mais j'aimerais utiliser l'utilitaire quand même



si tu as un "ancien" mac, ou un très récent, avec port FireWire (donc pas les tout 1er Macbook Unibody) tu peux le brancher sur un autre ordi grace au port firewire, tu le démarres en appuyant sur la touche T (comme Target) et il deviendra un disque dur externe, que tu pourras cloner sans difficulté.
Si tu n'as pas de FireWire, j'ai pas d'idée !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je dois démarrer sur un autre DD pou faire une image de mon DD de démarrage normal?!



C'est même obligatoire : le Disque Interne doit être au repos.

Ou par le biais du DVD d'install (barre des menus > Utilitaire de Disque).

En maître CD-DVD pour être bootable, 
et avec énormément de patience : ça va être long (une bonne demi-heure pour faire la même chose avec le DVD d'install Leopard)


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Ton image disque, tu l'as met sur un autre disque que celui de ton systeme ? Si la reponse est non. C'est tout a fait normal que cela ne fonctionne pas !



Je peux faire une image de mon DD système, mais la transférer sur un DD autre que celui-ci?!
Oui, c'est logique, merci bien! J'attends mon nouveau HDDExternal et je fais ça, merci!

Donc je ne dois pas utiliser mon DD interne?! Ohh je vais peut être utiliser SuperDuper! ^^

J'ai du FW 800 et 400, oui&#8230;!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2009)

vedebe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un MacBook Unibody avec Leopard et je vais m'acheter un MacBook Pro avec Snow Leopard, j'aurais voulu savoir comment je pourrais faire pour transferer les données de l'un à l'autre.



Bonjour et bienvenue,

Si tu veux transférer toutes tes données d'un coup du MB au MBP, tu peux utiliser un clone usb de ton MB, et relier le clone au MBP lors de l'installation : une fenêtre te demandera si tu as déjà un autre Mac puis si tu veux installer à partir d'un autre Mac = tu suis la procédure.

Si tu ne veux que transférer certaines données, tu crées ton Compte, puis tu utilises l'utilitaire Assistant de Migration et ton clone.

Lis l'Aide de ton Mac, et va voir sur les sites osxfacile-débuter sur mac-&#8230; pour les détails. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Je peux faire une image de mon DD système, mais la transférer sur un DD autre que celui-ci?!
> 
> Ohh je vais peut être utiliser SuperDuper! ^^



Non, tu ne peux pas faire une image-disque de tout ton Mac sur ton Mac
(et on peut faire une image-disque d'une partie de son Mac sur son Mac).

Mais passer par SuperDuper est une bien meilleure idée que de faire une image-disque de tout ton Mac : ce sera bien plus rapide, et aussi efficace.
Il te suffit de créer une partition à la bonne taille (et en Mac OS étendu journalisé) sur le DDE.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

Ok, c'est noté, ce sera fait dans les meilleurs délais! Merci beaucoup! =)


----------



## Lolsterz (30 Août 2009)

Impec iDuck !! Merci !


----------



## HmJ (31 Août 2009)

Pour ceux qui savent ce qu'ils font :  au lieu d'appuyer sur 6 et 4 au demarrage pour etre en mode 64 bits, deux options.


Editer le fichier Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist et inserer "arch=x86_64" comme ci-dessous :
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple Computer//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
	<key>Kernel</key>
	<string>mach_kernel</string>
	<key>Kernel Flags</key>
	<string>arch=x86_64</string>
</dict>
</plist>

Mais en fait, la meilleure methode vient de chez Apple : taper dans le Terminal sudo systemsetup -setkernelbootarchitecture x86_64


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Pour ceux qui savent ce qu'ils font :  au lieu d'appuyer sur 6 et 4 au demarrage pour etre en mode 64 bits, deux options.
> 
> 
> Editer le fichier Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist et inserer "arch=x86_64" comme ci-dessous :
> ...



Bah oui, mais bon, apparement, ils n'ont toujours pas fait la MAJ pour permettre à tout le monde de booter avec le noyau en 64 bits: sur mon MacBook Early 2008, (avec CPU et EFI 64)  boote toujours en 32 Bits, quoi que je fasse


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bah oui, mais bon, apparement, ils n'ont toujours pas fait la MAJ pour permettre à tout le monde de booter avec le noyau en 64 bits: sur mon MacBook Early 2008, (avec CPU et EFI 64)  boote toujours en 32 Bits, quoi que je fasse



Y compris avec les commandes du terminal?!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Y compris avec les commandes du terminal?!



Oui!

Il m'a renvoyé un message m'indiquant que mes changements ont bien étés sauvegardés, je redémarre, puis À propos de ce Mac, plus d'infos:

"Noyau et extensions en 64 bits: Non"

:mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Et en tapant 

ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi 

dans le terminal, tu as un EFI 64 bits, toujours & encore?!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Et en tapant
> 
> ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi
> 
> dans le terminal, tu as un EFI 64 bits, toujours & encore?!



Oui!

Toujours & Encore!


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Où trouves tu les infos relatives au support du 64 bits dans Informations Systèmes?!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Où trouves tu les infos relatives au support du 64 bits dans Informations Systèmes?!



Dans la colonne de gauche, tout en haut, puis, à droite, tu lis la ligne: "Noyau et extension 64 bits"


----------



## HmJ (31 Août 2009)

L'OS s'obstine a booter en 32 bits certainement parce que tu as encore des extensions kernel 32 bits (extensions d'applications tierces, et non pas Apple qui lui a bien migre en 64 bit). Typiquement, Parallels bloque le passage au 64 bits, a moins d'avoir mis a jour avec la derniere build de ce WE


----------



## j-j (31 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> L'OS s'obstine a booter en 32 bits certainement parce que tu as encore des extensions kernel 32 bits (extensions d'applications tierces, et non pas Apple qui lui a bien migre en 64 bit). Typiquement, Parallels bloque le passage au 64 bits, a moins d'avoir mis a jour avec la derniere build de ce WE



Idem avec WMWareFusion


----------



## Frodon (31 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bah oui, mais bon, apparement, ils n'ont toujours pas fait la MAJ pour permettre à tout le monde de booter avec le noyau en 64 bits: sur mon MacBook Early 2008, (avec CPU et EFI 64)  boote toujours en 32 Bits, quoi que je fasse



Je vais me répéter, mais pour démarrer sur le noyau 64bits, cela ne marche pas avec tous les Mac, seuls les macs du tableau suivant, ou générations supérieures, peuvent démarrer en 64bits:







Pour identifier le numéro de modèle, il faut aller dans "Menu Pomme" -> "A propos de ce Mac", puis cliquer sur "Plus d'infos".

Dans la fenetre qui se lance, il faut cliquer sur "Matériel" dans la colonne de gauche:






Donc même si vous avez l'EFI 64 bits, si votre Mac n'est pas dans la liste ci-dessus ou de génération supérieure, il ne démarrera pas sur le noyau 64 bits.

Je rappelle également qu'à l'heure actuelle, le noyau 64 bits apporte plus d'inconvénients que d'avantages, pour une utilisation sur une machine non serveur, notamment du point de vue de la compatibilité logiciel, car tous les logiciels utilisants des extensions noyau (machines virtuelles, logiciels de VPN, VirusBarrier (il me semble), et pilotes matériels tiers) ne sont pas encore adapté au noyau 64 bits. 

Le noyau 64 bits n'est indispensable que si vous avez besoin d'utiliser plus de 32 Go de RAM. Le noyau 32 bits est capable de faire fonctionner toutes les applications 64 bits sans aucun problème, donc vous bénéficiez tout de même du 64 bits en démarrant sur le noyau 32 bits.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h20 ----------




HmJ a dit:


> L'OS s'obstine a booter en 32 bits certainement parce que tu as encore des extensions kernel 32 bits (extensions d'applications tierces, et non pas Apple qui lui a bien migre en 64 bit). Typiquement, Parallels bloque le passage au 64 bits, a moins d'avoir mis a jour avec la derniere build de ce WE



Non, j'avais installé Snow Leopard sur un disque externe pour voir, en Clean Install, et donc sans aucune autre applis que celles de l'OS, et je ne pouvais tout de même pas démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits sur mon MacBook Unibody (Octobre 2008), bien qu'il ai un EFI 64 bits.

Comme je l'ai dit, il faut non seulement l'EFI 64 bits, mais aussi que sa machine soit dans la liste que j'ai fournie ou plus récente que le modèle de la liste.


----------



## Khendaïn (31 Août 2009)

Autre question :

J'ai deux Mac : un MBP et un iMac (celui de ma femme pour être exact).
Ces deux machines sont reliées à une TimeCapsule et utilisent TimeMachine.

J'ai prévu installer SL sur mon MBP et ne rien faire (ie : laisser Léopard (10.5.8)) sur l'iMac.

Les choses vont-elles, selon vous, bien se passer ou risqué-je quelques soucis au niveau de mes sauvegardes TimeMachines ?

Merci à vous


----------



## Frodon (31 Août 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> Autre question :
> 
> J'ai deux Mac : un MBP et un iMac (celui de ma femme pour être exact).
> Ces deux machines sont reliées à une TimeCapsule et utilisent TimeMachine.
> ...



Tes sauvegardes sont sur deux images disques distincte, sur la Time Capsule, une pour l'iMac, une pour le MBP.

Donc AUCUN soucis avec tes sauvegardes, la mise à jour vers SL du MBP n'affectera que la sauvegarde du MBP et non celle de l'iMac.


----------



## Khendaïn (31 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Tes sauvegardes sont sur deux images disques distincte, sur la Time Capsule, une pour l'iMac, une pour le MBP.
> 
> Donc AUCUN soucis avec tes sauvegardes, la mise à jour vers SL du MBP n'affectera que la sauvegarde du MBP et non celle de l'iMac.



C'est ce que j'aurais pensé, mais ça va mieux en le lisant&#8230;

Merci à toi&#8230; et puisse le poil de tes pieds ne jamais tomber


----------



## HmJ (31 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Le noyau 64 bits n'est indispensable que si vous avez besoin d'utiliser plus de 32 Go de RAM. Le noyau 32 bits est capable de faire fonctionner toutes les applications 64 bits sans aucun problème, donc vous bénéficiez tout de même du 64 bits en démarrant sur le noyau 32 bits.



Pourquoi parles-tu tout le temps de cette barriere de 32 Go ? Le probleme est la limite de 4 Go par application, qui ne peut sauter qu'en passant par le 64 bit, heureusement present depuis Leopard (Mathematica tourne en 64 bits chez moi depuis 2006). 

Perso, j'aime le 64 bit parce que meme si le gain de pouvoir exploiter plus de RAM est faible, certaines applications bien optimisees savent prendre parti du nombre de registres generaux double et, surtout, du nombre de registres XMM/SSE (128 bits) egalement doubles


----------



## Frodon (31 Août 2009)

HmJ a dit:


> Pourquoi parles-tu tout le temps de cette barriere de 32 Go ? Le probleme est la limite de 4 Go par application, qui ne peut sauter qu'en passant par le 64 bit, heureusement present depuis Leopard (Mathematica tourne en 64 bits chez moi depuis 2006).
> 
> Perso, j'aime le 64 bit parce que meme si le gain de pouvoir exploiter plus de RAM est faible, certaines applications bien optimisees savent prendre parti du nombre de registres generaux double et, surtout, du nombre de registres XMM/SSE (128 bits) egalement doubles



Oui, mais il n'y a aucunement besoin de booter sur le noyau 64 bits pour faire sauter la barrière des 4Go par application.
Les applications 64 bits, qu'elles soient executées sur le noyau 32 bits ou le noyau 64 bits ont la possibilité d'utiliser un espace mémoire allant jusqu'à 16 ExaOctets.
Bref, il n'est aucunement nécessaire de démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits pour bénéficier des avantages du 64 bits.

C'est pour cela que je dis que l'intérêt principale, à l'heure actuelle, du noyau 64 bits est de pouvoir installer dans sa machine plus de 32 Go de RAM PHYSIQUE. Mais faut il déjà qu'elle le supporte . Car pour le reste, le noyau 32 bits le supporte aussi, y compris l'execution des programmes 64 bits avec le plein support des avantages du 64 bits pour ces programmes (espace mémoire jusqu'à 16 ExaOctets), et en plus le noyau 32 bits offre une bien meilleure compatibilité avec l'offre logicielle d'aujourd'hui, notamment pour les logiciels utilisant des extensions noyaux, qui ne sont pas encore, dans leur grande majorité, adaptés au noyau 64 bits.


----------



## moebius80 (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec SL...Des videos qui se lisaient parfaitement sous Leopard, ne se lisent plus sous Snow...
J'ai uniquement un écran noir et le son... J'ai essayé aussi avec Quictime 7(installé lors de la mise à jour) et pareil...
J'ai cru voir un post la dessus mais je ne le retrouve pas...Si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## Frodon (31 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec SL...Des videos qui se lisaient parfaitement sous Leopard, ne se lisent plus sous Snow...
> J'ai uniquement un écran noir et le son... J'ai essayé aussi avec Quictime 7(installé lors de la mise à jour) et pareil...
> J'ai cru voir un post la dessus mais je ne le retrouve pas...Si quelqu'un a une idée...



C'est certainement de mon post dont tu parles, je te redonne le lien.

En gros, il faut mettre à jour tes codecs:
http://forums.macg.co/5198416-post717.html

Normalement avec les deux liens que j'ai fournis, Flip4Mac et Perian, tu devrais lire la totalités de tes vidéos sans problème.
Cependant, si une vidéo en particulier te pose problème, suis les instructions que j'ai donné pour trouver les codecs utilisés par la vidéo, et indiques les moi, je te donnerai, si j'en trouve un compatible SL, des codecs qui pourront la lire.


----------



## moebius80 (31 Août 2009)

j'ai pourtant perian et flip4mac d'installés.... je vais essayer de les enlever et de les remettre


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Dans la colonne de gauche, tout en haut, puis, à droite, tu lis la ligne: "Noyau et extension 64 bits"



Ligne qui est absente chez moi
C'est SL qui apporte cette nouvelle ligne?!


----------



## Frodon (31 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> j'ai pourtant perian et flip4mac d'installés.... je vais essayer de les enlever et de les remettre



Comme je l'ai dit, il faut les METTRE A JOUR!

Pour Perian, il faut la version 1.1.4 minimum pour qu'il marche sous Snow Leopard correctement.
Pour Flip4Mac, il faut la version 2.3 BETA (cf lien dans mon post).

Sans cela, ils ne fonctionneront pas correctement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Ligne qui est absente chez moi
> C'est SL qui apporte cette nouvelle ligne?!



Oui, c'est dans SL


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui, c'est dans SL


OK, dans ce cas, je crois que tu devrais peut être soit contacter Apple pour savoir qui croire...
Mais je suppose que ton EFI est plus juste à suivre et à croire volontiers...!


----------



## moebius80 (31 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit, il faut les METTRE A JOUR!
> 
> Pour Perian, il faut la version 1.1.4 minimum pour qu'il marche sous Snow Leopard correctement.
> Pour Flip4Mac, il faut la version 2.3 BETA (cf lien dans mon post).
> ...




Je viens d'installer flip4macBeta...
J'avais dejà Perian 1.1.4...Je l'ai enlevé et ré-installé...toujours pareil...
Voilà les détails de la video :


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

J'ai un vieux Adobe CS (1), je peux le benner je suppose, puisqu'il tourne en PPC&#8230;?!


----------



## Djin27 (31 Août 2009)

Chris0607 a dit:


> Est ce que la fonction 4 doigts sera activé pour le macbook air v1 avec SL?
> Puis sinon la maj sera t'il un grand plus pour mon MBA sachant qu'elle n'a pas de bonne carte graphique pour en tirer partie?


Bon s'il vous plait, un peu décence, vous êtes sur un site sérieux...:rateau:


----------



## dadoo113 (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'ai un vieux Adobe CS (1), je peux le benner je suppose, puisqu'il tourne en PPC?!



il marchera surement via Rosetta, qu'il faut rajouter à l'installation de Snow Leopard (c'est une option, gratuite biensur, dispo sur le DVD).
d'après ce site http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/ ça semble OK (si Rosetta est installé; mais de toute façon en lançant le logiciel sous SL il vous imposera l'installation de rosetta, donc pas de crainte !)
Pas de remplissage de Benne non plus !


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

OK, je garde alors! Merci! 

Il me semblait que SL n'acceptait plus le PPC, mais&#8230;


----------



## moebius80 (31 Août 2009)

Bon...Alors, pour mon probleme de video...ca va rester un mystere pour moi...
J'ai été sur le net pour récuperer à la main des codecs...je les ai copié dans "HD/Bibliotheque/Quicktime"
J'ai relancé ma video et la miracle...elle se joue parfaitement...Je me dis que je vais enlever les elements ajoutés au dossier quicktime et ensuite les ajouter un par un pour trouver le codec qui a fait fonctionner la video...
Donc j'enleve tous les codecs ajoutés à la main et là.... la video continue à se lire...j'ai mis les codecs à la poubelle, je l'ai vidée, j'ai redémarré....et la video continue a se lire....Mystere...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Bon...Alors, pour mon probleme de video...ca va rester un mystere pour moi...
> J'ai été sur le net pour récuperer à la main des codecs...je les ai copié dans "HD/Bibliotheque/Quicktime"
> J'ai relancé ma video et la miracle...elle se joue parfaitement...Je me dis que je vais enlever les elements ajoutés au dossier quicktime et ensuite les ajouter un par un pour trouver le codec qui a fait fonctionner la video...
> Donc j'enleve tous les codecs ajoutés à la main et là.... la video continue à se lire...j'ai mis les codecs à la poubelle, je l'ai vidée, j'ai redémarré....et la video continue a se lire....Mystere...



L'esprit du Léopard! 
Tant mieux pour toi si ça marche!


----------



## dadoo113 (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, je garde alors! Merci!
> 
> Il me semblait que SL n'acceptait plus le PPC, mais



SL n'accepte plus les PROCESSEURS PPC, mais il accepte le LANGAGE pour ce même processeur.

pour ça, depuis le 1er mac Intel, il y a un "emulateur" qui traduit le PPC en INTEL, ça s'appelle Rosetta, ça marche avec quelques ralentissement, mais c'est très correct !


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> SL n'accepte plus les PROCESSEURS PPC, mais il accepte le LANGAGE pour ce même processeur.
> 
> pour ça, depuis le 1er mac Intel, il y a un "emulateur" qui traduit le PPC en INTEL, ça s'appelle Rosetta, ça marche avec quelques ralentissement, mais c'est très correct !



Oui, Rosetta je connais, merci! 
Mais je n'étais pas bien sûr...


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, Rosetta je connais, merci!


ah.....Rosetta, jolie fleur de java !!:love:


----------



## Starbuck (31 Août 2009)

En tous cas, il accepte de s'installer sur un disque vierge. J'ai formaté mon Macbook Unibody, puis lancé l'installation, aucun soucis, c'est en cours.

Après je test sur l'iMac, je réinstalle avec les CD d'origine sous Tiger (pour avoir iLife) puis je le met à jour sous SL, si ca marche c'est bien, je pourrais revendre mon DVD de Léopard 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------

Euh  c'est cool SL, mais j'ai plus mon disque dur sur le Bureau, comment je fais pour l'ajouter à nouveau


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Qqn a eu le même problème pour monter le DD sur le bureau&#8230;
Tu as fait "afficher les Disque durs" ?


----------



## Starbuck (31 Août 2009)

Ca se trouve ou ? J'ai pas trouvé dans les options du Finder. D'ailleurs ma clé Corsair ne monte pas non plus sur le bureau


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Finder: Préférence --> Générales. 
--->Afficher ces éléments sur le bureau: DD etc&#8230;


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Préférences du finder cocher la case disques durs EXTERNES pour les voir dans une fenetre finder sinon.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

Starbuck a dit:


> Ca se trouve ou ? J'ai pas trouvé dans les options du Finder. D'ailleurs ma clé Corsair ne monte pas non plus sur le bureau



Et dans la barre latérale du Finder, il y pas de disque dur? Pas de clé USB?

Dans le menu pomme, À propos de ce Mac, il y a bien le disque de démarrage?


----------



## bgali (31 Août 2009)

Je viens de "presque" tout lire .... Et bien çà n'est pas triste voire même inquiétant

:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Starbuck (31 Août 2009)

C'est bon c'est affiché, merci pour votre aide

Je vais tester tous mes softs, si ca tourne je le mettrais sur l'iMac, sinon je vais attendre. Le seul problème que je risque d'avoir, c'est avec Parallels 3


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Starbuck a dit:


> C'est bon c'est affiché, merci pour votre aide
> 
> Je vais tester tous mes softs, si ca tourne je le mettrais sur l'iMac, sinon je vais attendre. Le seul problème que je risque d'avoir, c'est avec Parallels 3



Les devs de Parallels ont dit plancher sur une rapide MàJ apportant stabilité, efficacité ET compatibilité!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

Starbuck a dit:


> C'est bon c'est affiché, merci pour votre aide
> 
> Je vais tester tous mes softs, si ca tourne je le mettrais sur l'iMac, sinon je vais attendre. Le seul problème que je risque d'avoir, c'est avec Parallels 3



Merci d'indiquer par quels moyens tu as réussi à résoudre le problème... Ou alors c'est un Miracle de Dieu...


----------



## FlnY (31 Août 2009)

bonjour a tous,

j'aimerai savoir comment cela se fait que depuis que je suis sous SL je n'ai jamais vu autant mon ordi ramé et la roue s'affiché comme si le systeme perdait la main ?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> 
> j'aimerai savoir comment cela se fait que depuis que je suis sous SL je n'ai jamais vu autant mon ordi ramé et la roue s'affiché comme si le systeme perdait la main ?



D'après ton Moniteur d'activité ou iStat Pro, ta RAM en est où? Comment sont occupés les procos?


----------



## Starbuck (31 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Merci d'indiquer par quels moyens tu as réussi à résoudre le problème... Ou alors c'est un Miracle de Dieu...




Ca me soulerais de passer sous Parallels 4, c'est lent et ca rame  Je suis en train de tout installer, je te tiens au courant.

@ floune13 : Pour le moment pas trop de soucis sur le Macbook, même si j'ai quelques bugs graphiques avec exposé ou à l'ouverture de fenêtre, pour le moment je test, je verrais ce que ca donne avant de le mettre sur l'iMac


----------



## FlnY (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> D'après ton Moniteur d'activité ou iStat Pro, ta RAM en est où? Comment sont occupés les procos?



voila ce que me donne Istat pro


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> voila ce que me donne Istat pro




Et dans Moniteur d'activités, si tu classes les opérations par pourcentage d'occupation du processeur, tu obtiens quoi? (une screenshot)


----------



## keops (31 Août 2009)

Je viens de lire un peu le topics,

je voudrais vraiment connaitre les avantages et inconveniants de la mise a jour de mon Imac 24" en Leopard
Mon Imac est en version bannale Mac Osx 10.5.8  derniere version

Merci d'avance


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

keops a dit:


> Je viens de lire un peu le topics,
> 
> je voudrais vraiment connaitre les avantages et inconveniants de la mise a jour de mon Imac 24" car je sais meme pas de quelle version il est actuellement.. le mien acheter depuis 1 an 1/2 et mise a jour reguliere.
> 
> Merci d'avance




ouh là...
va te renseigner sur le mac dans ton menu Pomme "A propos de ce mac" et tu auras un minimum d'informations.
Et regarde si ton mac est à jour via mise à jour de logiciels, dans ce même menu.
Si tu es en version 10.5.8 ou en version 10.4.11 je te conseille de passer à Snow Léopard la 10.6 (achat)
Ensuite va regarder un peu ces sites pour comprendre mieux le mac
www.debutersurmac.com
www.rhinos-mac.fr
www.osxfacile.com


----------



## keops (31 Août 2009)

Merci a toi .. oui cela doit etre la dernier version 10.5.8 mise a jour,
par contre quelle sont les avantages de la maj.?
Merci a toi de cette reactivité


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

keops a dit:


> par contre quelle sont les avantages de la maj.?


http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127323/snow-leopard-en-vente-le-28-aout
il y a sur ce forum des pages et des pages d'explications sur ce sujet. je te conseille aussi d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil sur le site d'Apple pour te faire ta propre opinion.


----------



## FlnY (31 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Et dans Moniteur d'activités, si tu classes les opérations par pourcentage d'occupation du processeur, tu obtiens quoi? (une screenshot)



voila ce que j'obtiens


----------



## FlnY (31 Août 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> voila ce que j'obtiens



petite erreur


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> petite erreur



Hmm... aMule n'a pas l'air d'être le responsable.
Essaies de réparer les autorisations du disque (Utilitaire de Disque dans le dossier Utilitaires du dossier Applications, puis tu cliques sur ton disque dur, onglet S.O.S, Réparer les permissions du disque)


----------



## Frodon (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, dans ce cas, je crois que tu devrais peut être soit contacter Apple pour savoir qui croire...
> Mais je suppose que ton EFI est plus juste à suivre et à croire volontiers...!



Je n'ai pas à contacter qui que ce soit. Contrairement à toi, je sais très bien comment fonctionne le support 64 bits sur Snow Leopard.

Et je le répète, ca n'est pas parce que l'EFI (qui n'est que le Firmware de la machine) est en 64 bits que tu bootes sur le noyau 64 bits.

Quand vas tu comprendre que ta commande magique que tu ne comprends pas permet seulement de savori si le firmware de ta machine est 64 bits ou non, mais ne permet aucunement de déterminé si tu as démarré sur le noyau 64 bits et encore moins si ta machine est capable de démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits.

Je te garantie que les MacBook Unibody 13" comme le mien ne sont pas supporté par Apple pour démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits. Je ne peut donc pas démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits, et même en appuyant sur 6 + 4 au boot, ou en ajoutant arch=x86_64 dans le com.apple.Boot.plist ou via la commande nvram, un "uname -a" dans le terminal me confirme que le noyau reste le noyau 32 bits. 

Ce qui démontre indéniablement que le MacBook 13" Unibody ne peut pas booter sur le noyau 64 bits bien qu'il ai un EFI 64 bits.

Je préfère donc me fier à mes propre compétences et aux propres documentations d'Apple, que j'ai rappelé, qu'à quelqu'un comme toi qui s'obstine à vouloir croire que l'EFI en 64 bits suffit à permettre le démarre sur le noyau 64 bits.

Je le répète, seules les machines qui sont dans le tableau suivant ou générations supérieures sont compatibles avec le noyau 64 bits:







Ce tableau est issue de la documentation d'Apple concernant la build 10A432 fournie aux développeurs. Build qui est celle de la version commerciale.

Comme tu le vois, AUCUN MacBook NON Pro ni AUCUN Mac Mini ne sont capable de booter sur le noyau 64 bits, et cela même ceux qui ont un EFI 64 bits. Et je peux te garantir que pour l'avoir vérifié par moi même, ce tableau est exacte et que les générations inférieures à celles listés ne peuvent pas booter sur le noyau 64 bits à l'heure actuelle, qu'elles aient ou non un EFI 64 bits.

Ton MacBook Pro, si son model number est supérieur à 5,2, pourra démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits, sinon, il ne pourra pas.


----------



## Nico911 (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Petite question: Lors de l'installation (Clean install) de SL, est-ce que la partition Bootcamp sera aussi supprimer?

Merci,
Nico


----------



## Frodon (31 Août 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Je viens d'installer flip4macBeta...
> J'avais dejà Perian 1.1.4...Je l'ai enlevé et ré-installé...toujours pareil...
> Voilà les détails de la video :



Bah normalement ça, ca passe avec Perian. Tu peux essayer d'installer le codec officiel de DivX.

Si ta vidéo n'est pas illégale, pourrais tu me l'envoyer? Ou m'en fournir juste un échantillon? Que je teste...

Perso tous les DivX et XVid que j'ai testé fonctionnent sans soucis. Cela dit, j'ai fait une mise à joru par dessus Leopard, et il est possible que j'ai des Codecs qui bien que n'étant pas été mis à jour, fonctionnent parfaitement sous Snow Leopard et me permette de lire les vidéos que Perian et Flip4Mac ne lisent pas...


----------



## moebius80 (31 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Bah normalement ça, ca passe avec Perian. Tu peux essayer d'installer le codec officiel de DivX.
> 
> Si ta vidéo n'est pas illégale, pourrais tu me l'envoyer? Ou m'en fournir juste un échantillon? Que je teste...
> 
> Perso tous les DivX et XVid que j'ai testé fonctionnent sans soucis. Cela dit, j'ai fait une mise à joru par dessus Leopard, et il est possible que j'ai des Codecs qui bien que n'étant pas été mis à jour, fonctionnent parfaitement sous Snow Leopard et me permette de lire les vidéos que Perian et Flip4Mac ne lisent pas...



Je ne sais pas si tu as vu, mais je me suis repondu quelques posts plus bas...maintenant cela fonctionne, et c'est à ne rien comprendre...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Je n'ai pas à contacter qui que ce soit. Contrairement à toi, je sais très bien comment fonctionne le support 64 bits sur Snow Leopard.



Tu fais comme tu veux, mais c'est à DarkPedro que je parlais
Bah puisque tu as l'air rôdé sur le sujet, j'aimerais avoir une petite explication.

Mon EFI est identifié en 64bits, et mon kernel_task est identifié en 64 aussi.
Est-ce bon?!


----------



## Khendaïn (31 Août 2009)

Reuh, 

Bon, a y est, je viens de recevoir ce midi mon CD de SL par la poste 

Ma nouvelle question est la suivante : sachant que je ne me sens pas les compétences (ni l'envie) de procéder à un formatage puis à une clean install, je vais opter pour une "mise à jour" de mon 10.5.8 vers SL. Pour autant, je lis ici et là sur MacGé plusieurs rapports de "bugs", comme des lenteurs et des problèmes d'extinction sur des MBP (et c'est de mon MBP dont il est question). 

Donc ma question, disais-je : Me conseillez-vous d'inserrer le CD et de "tenter ma chance", ou serait-il plus indiquer d'attendre une première mise à jour avant de tenter l'opération ?

Pour info, j'ai des sauvegarde TimeMachine

Merci.


----------



## Starbuck (31 Août 2009)

J'ai DL la version d'essai de Fusion 2, vu que Parallels 3 ne se lance plus  Ca tourne, y a pas de problème. (Enfin ca tourne, avec l'ISO il ne veut pas lancer l'instal, et avec CD XP ne trouve pas de disque )


----------



## vedebe (31 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup à vous deux pour vos réponses si rapide


----------



## Frodon (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu fais comme tu veux, mais c'est à DarkPedro que je parlais
> Bah puisque tu as l'air rôdé sur le sujet, j'aimerais avoir une petite explication.
> 
> Mon EFI est identifié en 64bits, et mon kernel_task est identifié en 64 aussi.
> Est-ce bon?!



Oui dans ce cas c'est bon  Cela ne m'étonne pas, vu que tu as un MacBook Pro 17".


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui dans ce cas c'est bon  Cela ne m'étonne pas, vu que tu as un MacBook Pro 17".



Bon, me voilà "rassuré"! 
Mais ce qui te fait mentir à ce moment. 
Car c'est un MacBookPro3,1qui n'est pas répertorié dans la liste...
(Proco= T7700 C2D).


----------



## Yannick-sker (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

  Je viens de switcher sur Mac il y a tout juste une semaine et après réception du cd de Maj vers Snow Leopard ce matin, une multitude dinterrogations me vient à lesprit. Etant donc nouveau dans la communauté de la pomme  je raconterai dans la partie idoine mon expérience dici quelques jours  je suis un peu perdu en lisant certains termes employés ici concernant le nouvel OS. Je suis possesseur dun Imac 24 à 2.66Ghz  version early 2009. 

  - Premièrement, jhésite entre une installation par dessus Leopard ou une clean install Jai souvent lu ces derniers jours quune clean install était recommandée, mais quelle est la vraie valeur ajoutée de ce process par rapport à la mise à jour « directe » ? De plus, avec le cd envoyé par Apple (celui à 8.95) une clean install est-elle quand même faisable dans labsolu ? Javoue que je manque de temps et que jai un peu la flemme de tout recofigurer 

  -Deuxièmement, jentends parler de 64 bits et de 32 bits mais aucune explication « simple » ! Donc SL gère le 64 bits, ok, mais au jour le jour ça se passe comment ? Ya t-il des inconvénients au 64 bits pour une utilisation « casual » du mac (office, mail, ical, divx, itunes, iphoto, firefox) ? 

  -Enfin, je vois quil faut réparer les autorisations avant et après quésako ?? Est-ce primordial ? 

  [FONT=&quot]Merci de méclairer, malgré un niveau bien confirmé sur Windows, je nest pas autant dassurance sur Mac et doù ces questions qui peuvent paraître un peu « bêtes » [/FONT]


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Bonjpur et bienvenue
il faut y aller progressivement et ne pas chercher à tout comprendre tout de suite et en te raccrochant à tes habitudes Windows. Tout viendra en temps et en heure.
D'abord regardes ces sites :
www.debutersurmac.com et www.rhinos-mac.fr et www.osxfacile.com
ensuite fais confiance aux habitués de ce forum quand ils te disent:
- de faire une clean install de Snow léopard et en fin d'installation d'utiliser l'assistant de migration qui est proposé par Apple pour rapatrier tout ou partie de ce que tu avais sous Léopard : la clean install fait du nettoyage avant d'installer, elle est faite d'oofice sur un disque vierge bien entendu
- de faire AVANT et APRES une réparation des autorisations, on es sur des fichiers UNIX, rien de plus normal
- le 32 ou le 64 bits..... peu importe pour le moment...


----------



## Bjeko (31 Août 2009)

SL a-t-il un sens sur une machine antédiluvienne du type :

IMac G5 blanc 17" Intel Core Duo
- Processeur 1.83 GHz
- Mémoire 2x1 Go DDR2 SDRAM
- Carte graphique ATI Radeon X1600

> Il s'agit d'une machine d'occasion sur laquelle je dois faire une clean install, donc je me demande quel serait l'OS plus adapté (moins gourmand et plus performant donc) : Tiger, Leopard ou SL ???


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Antédiluvienne ..... Tout est relatif..... mais de toute manière tu n'as le choix qu'entre Tiger et Léopard.
Je te conseille Léopard bien entendu. Il sera plus fluide et tu disposeras des meilleurs outils : TimeMachine notamment.
SL est pour les machines Intel uniquement.


----------



## Bjeko (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Antédiluvienne ..... Tout est relatif..... mais de toute manière tu n'as le choix qu'entre Tiger et Léopard.
> Je te conseille Léopard bien entendu. Il sera plus fluide et tu disposeras des meilleurs outils : TimeMachine notamment.
> *SL est pour les machines Intel uniquement.*



Mais il s'agit bien d'une machine Intel. Pas Core 2 Duo par contre, juste "Core Duo". C'est quand même compatible avec Snow Leo, non ?


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> SL a-t-il un sens sur une machine antédiluvienne du type :
> 
> IMac G5 blanc 17" Intel Core Duo
> - Processeur 1.83 GHz
> ...




G5 ce n'est pas INTEL, c'est PowerPC désolé cher ami.....
si c'est G5 tu as mon avis
si c'est INTEL prends SL en plus c'est moins cher...


----------



## Yannick-sker (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> - de faire une clean install de Snow léopard et en fin d'installation d'utiliser l'assistant de migration qui est proposé par Apple pour rapatrier tout ou partie de ce que tu avais sous Léopard : la clean install fait du nettoyage avant d'installer, elle est faite d'oofice sur un disque vierge bien entendu




Merci pour tes conseils, si rapidement en plus!

J'ai épluché tous les sites qui aident les débutants avant de me lancer, et ça m'a effectivement beaucoup servi à passer le cap. 

Je rebondis sur ce que je quote concernant la clean install... est-ce vraiment gênant et grave de ne pas la faire? Et si jamais j'opte pour cette solution, que dois-je sauvegarder et comment (time machine, clonage du mac ou transfert "manuel" sur mon dd externe?)? 

Merci encore !!


----------



## Khendaïn (31 Août 2009)

Ce qui rejoint ma question (à laquelle je n'ai pas de encore de réponses  )



Khendaïn a dit:


> Reuh,
> 
> Bon, a y est, je viens de recevoir ce midi mon CD de SL par la poste
> 
> ...


----------



## Bjeko (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> G5 ce n'est pas INTEL, c'est PowerPC désolé cher ami.....
> si c'est G5 tu as mon avis
> si c'est INTEL prends SL en plus c'est moins cher...



Bizzare : beaucoup d'annonces parlent d' "iMac G5 Intel Core Duo", les vendeurs doivent s'embrouiller dans la nomenclature... Mais dans ce cas précis je pence qu'il s'agit bien d'un Intel, la fréquence de 1,83 GHz n'existant pas sur iMac 17" PPC (je crois).

Donc Snow Leopard semble conseillable ? Il ne fera pas plus ramer cette machine qu' un Tiger ou un Léo (pas snow) ?


----------



## Dead head (31 Août 2009)

Yannick-sker a dit:


> (...) Enfin, je vois qu&#8217;il faut réparer les autorisations avant et après&#8230; quésako ?? Est-ce primordial ? (...)



Bienvenue !

"Réparer les autorisations" est une opération recommandée avant et après l'installation de logiciels Apple (mise à jour incluses).

Pour cela, lance Utilitaire de disque (qui se trouve dans Applications ==> Utilitaires). Sélectionne dans la partie gauche de l'Utilitaire de disque le disque concerné, et clique (plus bas) sur le bouton de réparation des autorisations. Laisse faire l'opération, qui peut prendre plusieurs minutes. Quand ce sera terminé, il s'affichera une phrase t'avertissant que les autorisations ont été réparées.

Ne t'inquiète pas si avant cette phrase il y a une grande quantité de lignes te signalant des problèmes d'autorisations, seule cette dernière phrase compte.

Quant aux 64 bits et aux 32 bits, ne te casse pas la tête, ça ne sert probablement pas à grand monde pour l'instant (selon de plus experts que moi), ce sera plus intéressant dans un avenir plus ou moins proche.


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMac_G5#l.27iMac_Core_Duo

Le modèle que tu as a remplacé l'imac G5, son processeur est passé de IBM à INTEL.
Pour ta question, SNOW LEOPARD est une version allégée et dynamisée de Léopard, donc, même si ta machine n'est plus jeune, elle sera au moins aussi performante avec SL qu'avec Léo.
De plus, si tu as bien lu les forums, cela te coûtera bien moins cher d'installer SL que Léo.


----------



## Frodon (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bon, me voilà "rassuré"!
> Mais ce qui te fait mentir à ce moment.
> Car c'est un MacBookPro3,1qui n'est pas répertorié dans la liste...
> (Proco= T7700 C2D).



Hmm bizarre, normalement c'est à partir du 4,1... Tu n'as pas utilisé de bootloader style PCEFI? 

Le tableau est peut être incomplet alors... En tous cas sur MacBook Unibody 13", point de noyau 64 bits.


----------



## bgali (31 Août 2009)

Ayant lu toute cette discussion j'étais un peu angoissé d'installer SnowLeopard sur mon MacPro, mais tout s'est passé à merveille : aucun problème et toutes les applications marchent à 98%, les 2% restants n'étant que des "petits Bidules".

Office 2004 et 2008 fonctionnent
Le pilote Logitech fonctionne (oui, oui...)
Onyx ne marche pas
Il faut effectivement refaire l'étalonnage des couleurs
En 64 bits çà démarre bien mais des applications ne marchent pas, donc je garde 32 bits
Tout va un peu plus vite mais ce n'est pas stupéfiant

Pas de bug après avoir ouvert toutes mes applications. Je trouve qu'Apple a fait du bon travail avec cette première mouture de SnowLeopard et je pense que l'on peut en espérer beaucoup dans les mois qui viennent.


----------



## Yannick-sker (31 Août 2009)

Le Problème d'étalonnage des couleurs se pose-il aussi sur Imac?


----------



## Bjeko (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMac_G5#l.27iMac_Core_Duo
> 
> Le modèle que tu as a remplacé l'imac G5, son processeur est passé de IBM à INTEL.
> Pour ta question, SNOW LEOPARD est une version allégée et dynamisée de Léopard, donc, même si ta machine n'est plus jeune, elle sera au moins aussi performante avec SL qu'avec Léo.
> De plus, si tu as bien lu les forums, cela te coûtera bien moins cher d'installer SL que Léo.



Merci pickwick pour tes infos  (en fait je n'ai pas encore cet iMac mais je dois l'acheter dans quelques jours pour mon paternel, je lui installerais donc directement SL  )

Tout autre genre de question que je me pose : dans le domaine des jeux, sur des machines récentes dotées de cartes graphiques GM9400 ou 9600, devrait-on voir des progrés spectaculaires quand les développeurs tireront parti de SL ?
Du type pour une fois rendre plus intéréssantes les versions Mac que les version Win ???


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Un petit souci avec la télécommande (ARD) : quand je démarre la lecture d'une vidéo sur VLC, ça démarre également iTunes. 
Rien trouvé dans les prefs d'iTunes ou de VLC ni concernant l'ARD.
Quelqu'un a rencontré ce problème ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Hmm bizarre, normalement c'est à partir du 4,1... Tu n'as pas utilisé de bootloader style PCEFI?
> 
> Le tableau est peut être incomplet alors... En tous cas sur MacBook Unibody 13", point de noyau 64 bits.



Rien de tout ça, non, pas du tout!
Enfin moi, je suis content, je demande plus rien à personne! Qu'on laisse mon 64bits tranquille! 
Et toc!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Août 2009)

Yannick-sker a dit:


> Le Problème d'étalonnage des couleurs se pose-il aussi sur Imac?


Le Gamma change, sur toutes les machines donc : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3712

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------




Khendaïn a dit:


> Ce qui rejoint ma question (à laquelle je n'ai pas de encore de réponses  )


Avec une sauvegarde TM, tu peux tenter une simple mise à niveau (après avoir fait le tri et les mises à jour, une réparation d'autorisations, les dernières mises à jour 10.5, et une prière ),

et si ça ne marche pas, faire ensuite une clean install : http://www.macinside.net/le-guide-dinstallation-de-snow-leopard/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Bizzare : beaucoup d'annonces parlent d' "iMac G5 Intel Core Duo", les vendeurs doivent s'embrouiller dans la nomenclature... Mais dans ce cas précis je pence qu'il s'agit bien d'un Intel, la fréquence de 1,83 GHz n'existant pas sur iMac 17" PPC (je crois).
> 
> Donc Snow Leopard semble conseillable ? Il ne fera pas plus ramer cette machine qu' un Tiger ou un Léo (pas snow) ?



J'ai ce modèle - et je confirme que c'est Intel Core Duo - avec seulement 1,5 Go Go de RAM et Leopard tourne très bien dessus. Et je pense que Snow Leopard s'y sentira au moins aussi bien.


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai ce modèle - et je confirme que c'est Intel Core Duo - avec seulement 1,5 Go Go de RAM et Leopard tourne très bien dessus. Et je pense que Snow Leopard s'y sentira au moins aussi bien.



Yes mais tu confirmes aussi que cela n'est pas un G5 ! :love:
Visuellement c'est pareil....intérieurement cela change


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Visuellement c'est pareil



Pas tout à fait. 

Les iMac G5 ont le dos plat alors que les iMac Intel ont le dos légèrement bombé.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pas tout à fait.
> 
> Les iMac G5 ont le dos plat alors que les iMac Intel ont le dos légèrement bombé.



La place connectique change aussi non ? Elle est sur le côté sur le g5 et sur le bas avec l'intel ?


----------



## Le docteur (31 Août 2009)

Je crois quil est temps de régler la question sur G5 - Intel ?
Un clic sur la pomme - A propos de ce Mac renseignera le propriétaire de lhybride G5/ Intel, ce qui nous évitera de nous perdre en supposition.
Enfin, je crois...


----------



## Starbuck (31 Août 2009)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais sous SL, la copie en USB (et oui, vive les Macbook unibody ) se fait à une de ses vitesses, c'est impressionnant  Bon ca vaut pas le FW800 sur l'iMac, mais c'est vraiment très rapide 

Bon Fusion 2 tourne au poil, je crois que je vais passer l'iMac sous SL demain


----------



## JPTK (31 Août 2009)

*C'est de la couille ces 4 go de gagné...*

C'est juste la valeur des octets qui a changé en fait   

Non ?


----------



## Le docteur (31 Août 2009)

Ce que jai remarqué cest que la sauvegarde Time Machine avait été plutôt rapide. Ceci expliquerait cela (labandon du FW 400)...


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Août 2009)

Yannick-sker a dit:


> Je rebondis sur ce que je quote concernant la clean install... est-ce vraiment gênant et grave de ne pas la faire?



Absolument pas... personnellement je recommande une simple MAJ à tout le monde, en tout cas à tous ceux dont le Leopard marche parfaitement. Ce n'est pas pour rien que c'est l'option par défaut : ça se passe très bien l'immense majorité du temps. C'est seulement en cas de dysfonctionnements graves suite à cette MAJ qu'il faut éventuellement en passer par une installation propre (formatage, installation et récupération des applis, réglages et documents). Bien évidemment, toujours sauvegarder régulièrement son système et ses données si on y tient, que ce soit avant une MAJ, et bien sûr régulièrement.



Yannick-sker a dit:


> Et si jamais j'opte pour cette solution, que dois-je sauvegarder et comment (time machine, clonage du mac ou transfert "manuel" sur mon dd externe?)?



Tu fais comme tu le sens, en tout cas tu as bien fait le tour des solutions possibles. Time Machine étant la plus conviviale, et le clone a pour avantage de pouvoir démarrer dessus. On peut aussi copier ses données manuellement ailleurs, "à l'ancienne", mais c'est fastidieux...



Yannick-sker a dit:


> -Enfin, je vois quil faut réparer les autorisations avant et après quésako ?? Est-ce primordial ?



Totalement inutile, c'est une croyance à la limite de la légende urbaine. Mais tu ne risques rien à le faire, si ça te fait plaisir. 

'+


----------



## shenrone (31 Août 2009)

Bon "clean install" finis mais l'icones de mon disque dur a disparu du bureau comment la faire apparaitre svp?


----------



## guitarejmp (31 Août 2009)

Bonsoir,

Après installation de Snow (8Go enClean install), ré-installer tout mon bordel, iWork09, ilife09, Guitar pro 5, Logic 9, protools LE8, Illustrator ..... et surtout toutes mes préférences grâce au clone du "vieux"Leopard.
Bref, je vous laisse imaginer le temps passer (80Go d'app).

Donc tout est en place, répond bien, blabla, magique, une installe toute neuve!!!!!

Ma question est là, comment je fais pour garder ouvertes en même temps les fenêtres de plusieurs applications (ex: safari, itunes, console et préférences système).

Autres exemples j'ai en ce moment la fenêtres de Safari ouvertes pour écrire et bien si je clic sur le bureau la fenêtres de safari disparait!!!!! 

Aider moi SVP...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------




shenrone a dit:


> Bon "clean install" finis mais l'icones de mon disque dur a disparu du bureau comment la faire apparaitre svp?




Finder/preferences/ afficher ces elements sur le bureau.


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

guitarejmp a dit:


> Ma question est là, comment je fais pour garder ouvertes en même temps les fenêtres de plusieurs applications (ex: safari, itunes, console et préférences système).


il faut positionner les fenêtres et les retailler pour utiliser l'écran avec  au mieux en fonction de sa taille et du nombre d'applications que tu veux ouvrir.
Tu dois jouer avec cela et des outils comme Exposé et Spaces.


----------



## shenrone (31 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup

Ps je n'ai fais aucune migration de mes sauvegardes Time Machine (tout mes dossiers et documents précieux avaient été sauvegarder avant) et ce que je peux restaurer uniquement les mots de passes et signets de safari?


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Ps je n'ai fais aucune migration de mes sauvegardes Time Machine (tout mes dossiers et documents précieux avaient été sauvegarder avant) et ce que je peux restaurer uniquement les mots de passes et signets de safari?


Dans ta bibliothèque il y a un dossier SAFARI et dans la bibliothèque il y a un dossier préférences avec des fichiers com.apple.safari........... il te faudra les récupérer également.


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Août 2009)

guitarejmp a dit:


> Après installation de Snow (8Go enClean install), ré-installer tout mon bordel, iWork09, ilife09, Guitar pro 5, Logic 9, protools LE8, Illustrator ..... et surtout toutes mes préférences grâce au clone du "vieux"Leopard.
> Bref, je vous laisse imaginer le temps passer (80Go d'app).



Typiquement le genre de situation où je ne comprends pas pourquoi une simple MAJ n'est pas envisagée. Le gain de temps et de simplicité est é-nor-me. Rien à réinstaller, autoriser, etc., et tout marche parfaitement bien, une fois les quelques applis et drivers non compatibles virés ou mis à jour.

'+


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Oui Le Gognol a raison, dans ces cas de figure c'est bien la mise à jour qui est la plus simple.


----------



## shenrone (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Dans ta bibliothèque il y a un dossier SAFARI et dans la bibliothèque il y a un dossier préférences avec des fichiers com.apple.safari........... il te faudra les récupérer également.


Excellent merci

Une dernière chose j'ai Iwork 08 (je n'ai pas acheté le 09 pour l'instant) est il compatible avec Snow Léo?
J'imagine qu'il ne tourne pas en 64 bits mais qu'en est il de la version 09?


----------



## guitarejmp (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> il faut positionner les fenêtres et les retailler pour utiliser l'écran avec  au mieux en fonction de sa taille et du nombre d'applications que tu veux ouvrir.
> Tu dois jouer avec cela et des outils comme Exposé et Spaces.



Heu, c gentil mais mon problèmes n'est pas là..
Le fait que je galère, fait que je m'expliques mal.

Donc, je n'utilise pas Exposé et je ne peux pas configuré Spaces car il ne sert a rien avec le  problèmes que j'ai (chose dite, j'espère venir ici pour que quelqu'un me trouves une solutions).

Je reprends mon exemple, si j'utilise Safari (où n'importe quel autres fenêtres,app,document) et que juste après j'ouvres préférences système (où n'importe quel autres fenêtres,app,document)...La fenêtres de Safari va disparaitre, si je vais rechercher safari dans le Dock, c préférences système qui va disparaitre .. ect ect .


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Excellent merci
> 
> Une dernière chose j'ai Iwork 08 (je n'ai pas acheté le 09 pour l'instant) est il compatible avec Snow Léo?
> J'imagine qu'il ne tourne pas en 64 bits mais qu'en est il de la version 09?




Iwork 08 tourne bien entendu sous Snow léopard comme la version 9. 
Après pour le 64 bits je ne suis pas assez compétent pour te répondre, regarde les posts de Frodon pour cela, c'est un vrai spécialiste.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est de la couille ces 4 go de gagné...
> 
> C'est juste la valeur des octets qui a changé en fait
> Non ?



La valeur des octets dans le Mac a changé avec 10.6, on est d'accord (cf Apple),
et la taille du DVD d'install a même diminué de 0,5 Go par rapport à Leopard (chic, je vais pouvoir le restaurer sur la partition d'un de mes DDE, à la place d'OSX Install 10.5).

Mais comment expliques-tu que tous les Mac, quelle que soit leur taille, perdent 4 Go d'occupation à l'upgrade 10.6 ? 
= cela devrait être proportionnel si tu avais raison. :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (31 Août 2009)

La version 09 tourne en 32 bits...


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

guitarejmp a dit:


> si j'utilise Safari (où n'importe quel autres fenêtres,app,document) et que juste après j'ouvres préférences système (où n'importe quel autres fenêtres,app,document)...La fenêtres de Safari va disparaitre, si je vais rechercher safari dans le Dock, c préférences système qui va disparaitre .. ect ect .



ce n'est pas normal, les fenêtres doivent se superposer totalement ou partiellement au fur et à mesure de l'ouverture des applications, charge à toi ensuite de les faire glisser pour les voir toutes toutes entières.
Je ne connais pas ce qui pourrait causer ce comportement, excepté l'utilisation de Spaces avec plusieurs espaces différent et dans ce cas si tu ouvres une appli positionnée sur Espace 4, tu ne verras que celle là. Et plus  les autres qui auront disparu de ton champ de vision puisque  définies dans d'autres Espaces.


----------



## shenrone (31 Août 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> La version 09 tourne en 32 bits...




Merci bien donc en attendant une éventuelle nouvelle version je reste sur la 08


----------



## Yannick-sker (31 Août 2009)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Absolument pas... personnellement je recommande une simple MAJ à tout le monde, en tout cas à tous ceux dont le Leopard marche parfaitement. Ce n'est pas pour rien que c'est l'option par défaut : ça se passe très bien l'immense majorité du temps. C'est seulement en cas de dysfonctionnements graves suite à cette MAJ qu'il faut éventuellement en passer par une installation propre (formatage, installation et récupération des applis, réglages et documents). Bien évidemment, toujours sauvegarder régulièrement son système et ses données si on y tient, que ce soit avant une MAJ, et bien sûr régulièrement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci infiniment, tu as répondu à toutes mes interrogations et dissipé tous mes doutes. Je fais la mise à jour dès que j'ai deux heures devant moi... merci à tous!


----------



## Khendaïn (31 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Avec une sauvegarde TM, tu peux tenter une simple mise à niveau (après avoir fait le tri et les mises à jour, une réparation d'autorisations, les dernières mises à jour 10.5, et une prière ),
> 
> et si ça ne marche pas, faire ensuite une clean install : http://www.macinside.net/le-guide-dinstallation-de-snow-leopard/





Le Gognol a dit:


> Absolument pas... personnellement je recommande une simple MAJ à tout le monde, en tout cas à tous ceux dont le Leopard marche parfaitement. Ce n'est pas pour rien que c'est l'option par défaut : ça se passe très bien l'immense majorité du temps. C'est seulement en cas de dysfonctionnements graves suite à cette MAJ qu'il faut éventuellement en passer par une installation propre (formatage, installation et récupération des applis, réglages et documents). Bien évidemment, toujours sauvegarder régulièrement son système et ses données si on y tient, que ce soit avant une MAJ, et bien sûr régulièrement.
> 
> Tu fais comme tu le sens, en tout cas tu as bien fait le tour des solutions possibles. Time Machine étant la plus conviviale, et le clone a pour avantage de pouvoir démarrer dessus. On peut aussi copier ses données manuellement ailleurs, "à l'ancienne", mais c'est fastidieux...
> 
> ...





Le Gognol a dit:


> Typiquement le genre de situation où je ne comprends pas pourquoi une simple MAJ n'est pas envisagée. Le gain de temps et de simplicité est é-nor-me. Rien à réinstaller, autoriser, etc., et tout marche parfaitement bien, une fois les quelques applis et drivers non compatibles virés ou mis à jour.
> 
> '+



Bon, ben vous voyez quand vous voulez 

J'attends que TimeMachine finisse sa sauvegarde, et zou, ce sera parti pour le grand plongeon (un simple update).

Je vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## guitarejmp (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> ce n'est pas normal, les fenêtres doivent se superposer totalement ou partiellement au fur et à mesure de l'ouverture des applications, charge à toi ensuite de les faire glisser pour les voir toutes toutes entières.
> Je ne connais pas ce qui pourrait causer ce comportement, excepté l'utilisation de Spaces avec plusieurs espaces différent et dans ce cas si tu ouvres une appli positionnée sur Espace 4, tu ne verras que celle là. Et plus  les autres qui auront disparu de ton champ de vision puisque  définies dans d'autres Espaces.



Ha, là tu m'as compris, c effectivement pas normal mais c le cas que j'ai devant les yeux et je ne sais pas comment m'en sortir ...


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

guitarejmp a dit:


> Ha, là tu m'as compris, c effectivement pas normal mais c le cas que j'ai devant les yeux et je ne sais pas comment m'en sortir ...



et Exposé te ramène les fenêtre ou pas ?


----------



## Khendaïn (31 Août 2009)

Yannick-sker a dit:


> () Je fais la mise à jour dès que j'ai deux heures devant moi... ()



Euh Juste avant de me lancer, je vous prie de m'excuser de vous demander pardon, mais combien de temps dois-je compter pour faire mon update ?

Pas 2 heures quand même ? ! ? (Je suis debout depuis 5H30 et je ne serai pas fâcher de me coucher prochainement)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Août 2009)

guitarejmp a dit:


> si j'utilise Safari (où n'importe quel autres fenêtres,app,document) et que juste après j'ouvres préférences système (où n'importe quel autres fenêtres,app,document)...La fenêtres de Safari va disparaitre, si je vais rechercher safari dans le Dock, c préférences système qui va disparaitre .. ect ect .



Tu as essayé dans une autre session ? :mouais:


----------



## shenrone (31 Août 2009)

Arf j'ai encore une question (désolé) j'avais sous leopard changé le chemin d'accès de ma bibliothèque itunes sur ma seconde partition, est possible de récupérer mes fichiers et réglages comme avant?

J'ai changer de nouveau dans itunes le chemin par défaut de la bibliothèque mais ça n'a pas ajouté le contenu du dossier


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Août 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> Pas 2 heures quand même ? ! ? (Je suis debout depuis 5H30 et je ne serai pas fâcher de me coucher prochainement)



Ça prend 25 à 40 minutes, 

quand tout baigne du premier coup, 
et qu'on met le Mac en veille tout de suite après

= va te coucher, il vaut mieux être frais pour te lancer !


----------



## guitarejmp (31 Août 2009)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Typiquement le genre de situation où je ne comprends pas pourquoi une simple MAJ n'est pas envisagée. Le gain de temps et de simplicité est é-nor-me. Rien à réinstaller, autoriser, etc., et tout marche parfaitement bien, une fois les quelques applis et drivers non compatibles virés ou mis à jour.
> 
> '+



He bien, saches que avant de formater le disque et de ré-installer, j ai fait cette MAj comme tout le monde.
Et a la premiere ouverture de Logic. Gros bug, barre de menus disparut.
Bref j'ai choisi de réinstaller tout ..


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Arf j'ai encore une question (désolé) j'avais sous leopard changé le chemin d'accès de ma bibliothèque itunes sur ma seconde partition, est possible de récupérer mes fichiers et réglages comme avant?
> 
> J'ai changer de nouveau dans itunes le chemin par défaut de la bibliothèque mais ça n'a pas ajouté le contenu du dossier



Tu es bon pour refaire les liens :
- fermer iTunes
- supprimer le fichier itunes library
- ouvrir itunes
- faire Fichier : ajouter à la bibliothèque et localiser le dossier iTunes Music
la bibliothèque va se reconstituer (fichier itunes library).

mais tu auras perdu des réglages. Peut-être existe-t-il une meilleure solution, je ne la connais pas.


----------



## schwebb (31 Août 2009)

Je viens de tenter l'installation de SL sur mon MacBook blanc Intel Core 2 Duo 2,0 ghz fin 2006, Leopard à jour.

Au moment de choisir le volume sur lequel il sera installé, un triangle jaune apparaît, accompagné du message suivant: «MAC OS X ne pas être installé sur ce volume: votre ordinateur ne peut pas démarrer dessus», ou quelque chose dans le genre. :mouais:

J'ai tenté plusieurs choses, dont réparation des permissions (à tout hasard, hein), redémarrage, vérification état smart et état du volume. Toujours pareil.

Alors que sur l'iMac blanc Intel Core 2 Duo 2,16 ghz mi-2007, il n'y a eu aucun problème d'install.


----------



## shenrone (31 Août 2009)

Désolé mais je le supprime ou " le fichier itunes library"


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Août 2009)

guitarejmp a dit:


> He bien, saches que avant de formater le disque et de ré-installer, j ai fait cette MAj comme tout le monde.
> Et a la premiere ouverture de Logic. Gros bug, barre de menus disparut.
> Bref j'ai choisi de réinstaller tout ..



Ok ok, je crois que dans ton cas j'auras eu la flemme de tout réinstaller et cherché un peu les causes... enfin ce qui compte c'est que tout aille bien maintenant. 

'+


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Désolé mais je le supprime ou " le fichier itunes library"


dans ta maison, dossier musique, puis dossier itunes


----------



## shenrone (31 Août 2009)

A oui c'est bien ce qui me semblai mais ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## JPTK (31 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La valeur des octets dans le Mac a changé avec 10.6, on est d'accord (cf Apple),
> et la taille du DVD d'install a même diminué de 0,5 Go par rapport à Leopard (chic, je vais pouvoir le restaurer sur la partition d'un de mes DDE, à la place d'OSX Install 10.5).
> 
> Mais comment expliques-tu que tous les Mac, quelle que soit leur taille, perdent 4 Go d'occupation à l'upgrade 10.6 ?
> = cela devrait être proportionnel si tu avais raison. :rateau:



Certes mais bon pour un régime, finalement je le trouve bien rikiki :mouais:


----------



## Khendaïn (31 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça prend 25 à 40 minutes,
> 
> quand tout baigne du premier coup,
> et qu'on met le Mac en veille tout de suite après
> ...



Finalement  je suis incorrigible  j'ai laissé l'installation 
Et mon écran m'annonce un peu plus de 50 minutes :mouais:

A tout à l'heure pour le verdict


----------



## OuiOui (31 Août 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Je viens de tenter l'installation de SL sur mon MacBook blanc Intel Core 2 Duo 2,0 ghz fin 2006, Leopard à jour.
> 
> Au moment de choisir le volume sur lequel il sera installé, un triangle jaune apparaît, accompagné du message suivant: «MAC OS X ne pas être installé sur ce volume: votre ordinateur ne peut pas démarrer dessus», ou quelque chose dans le genre. :mouais:
> 
> ...



Est ce que ton mac a bien son numéro de série ? Bizarre, tu n'est pas le seul apparemment :mouais: 

Regarde là : http://forums.macg.co/5198552-post183.html

Sinon ton système de fichier n'est pas endommagé ? Tu est en hfs+ journalisé ?


----------



## JPTK (31 Août 2009)

Bon pas moyen de faire de l'application quicktime 7 celle par défaut, le bouton "tout modifier" reste grisé. Parce que bon, le nouveau QT, dans le genre bien bien lourd !!:mouais:


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

*Envoyé par schwebb *
Je viens de tenter l'installation de SL sur mon MacBook blanc Intel Core 2 Duo 2,0 ghz fin 2006, Leopard à jour.

Au moment de choisir le volume sur lequel il sera installé, un triangle jaune apparaît, accompagné du message suivant: «MAC OS X ne pas être installé sur ce volume: votre ordinateur ne peut pas démarrer dessus», ou quelque chose dans le genre. 




>>>>>
ce que je vois c'est qu'en 2006 c'était peut-être encore Tiger qui était livré avec la machine et qu'en 2007 c'était Léopard.... mais cela n'explique rien.


----------



## Khendaïn (31 Août 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un petit souci avec la télécommande (ARD) : quand je démarre la lecture d'une vidéo sur VLC, ça démarre également iTunes.
> Rien trouvé dans les prefs d'iTunes ou de VLC ni concernant l'ARD.
> Quelqu'un a rencontré ce problème ?
> Merci d'avance.



Voui J'ai ce problème depuis quelques jours, non pas avec la télécommande, mais avec le bouton "marche/pause" (F8) de mon clavier.
Lorsque je veux écouter un titre iTunes, VLC se lance en même temps !

A noter que je n'ai encore pas installé SL sur mon Mac.

Serait-ce depuis la mise à jour 10.5.8 ?


----------



## shenrone (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> *Envoyé par schwebb *
> Je viens de tenter l'installation de SL sur mon MacBook blanc Intel Core 2 Duo 2,0 ghz fin 2006, Leopard à jour.
> 
> Au moment de choisir le volume sur lequel il sera installé, un triangle jaune apparaît, accompagné du message suivant: «MAC OS X ne pas être installé sur ce volume: votre ordinateur ne peut pas démarrer dessus», ou quelque chose dans le genre.
> ...




C'est bon pour itunes il m'en manquait un petit morceau...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> C'est bon pour itunes il m'en manquait un petit morceau...
> 
> Merci beaucoup



De rien content de t'avoir aidé.


----------



## Khendaïn (31 Août 2009)

A y est 

Installe plus rapide qu'annoncée et terminée depuis quelques minutes. A première vue, tout à l'air de fonctionner. 

Le seul truc qui m'inquiète : les ventilos de mon MPB semblent être devenus fous 

Bon, merci à tous Je crois que je vais aller faire dormir un peu mes petits yeux maintenant et me pencherai sur ce problème demain

Quoiqu'ils ont l'air de ralentir un petit peu maintenant Faut-il que la machine se remette de ses émotions ? ? ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Août 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> Voui J'ai ce problème depuis quelques jours, non pas avec la télécommande, mais avec le bouton "marche/pause" (F8) de mon clavier.
> Lorsque je veux écouter un titre iTunes, VLC se lance en même temps !
> A noter que je n'ai encore pas installé SL sur mon Mac.
> Serait-ce depuis la mise à jour 10.5.8 ?


Avec la 10.5.8 ça fonctionnait bien, c'est depuis que j'ai installé SL que ça merdouille.


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Avec la 10.5.8 ça fonctionnait bien, c'est depuis que j'ai installé SL que ça merdouille.



Tu te positionnes sur un morceau de musique en mp3. Tu fais clic droit Lire les informations et tu choisis Ouvrir avec Itunes et tu cliques sur Tout modifier. Faire de même pour les autres formats en choisissant un morceau dans le dossier iTunes Music.


----------



## guitarejmp (31 Août 2009)

Re bonsoir,

Bien j'ai trouver mon problème d'affichage de plusieurs fenêtres sous 10.6
             Desktopple Pro  ..

Bonne nuit.
Ju


----------



## JPTK (31 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon pas moyen de faire de l'application quicktime 7 celle par défaut, le bouton "tout modifier" reste grisé. Parce que bon, le nouveau QT, dans le genre bien bien lourd !!:mouais:



up


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Tu te positionnes sur un morceau de musique en mp3. Tu fais clic droit Lire les informations et tu choisis Ouvrir avec Itunes et tu cliques sur Tout modifier. Faire de même pour les autres formats en choisissant un morceau dans le dossier iTunes Music.


Non non, je te remercie  mais ça n'a rien à voir :


PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un petit souci avec la télécommande (ARD) : quand je démarre la lecture d'une vidéo sur VLC, ça démarre également iTunes.
> Rien trouvé dans les prefs d'iTunes ou de VLC ni concernant l'ARD.
> Quelqu'un a rencontré ce problème ?
> Merci d'avance.


----------



## jujusous3 (31 Août 2009)

Une petite question, j'avais mes icones juste avec le nom des applis et un dock transparent derrière, j'avais changé le dock avec "Mirage" mais cette application ne marche pas encore sous Snow Leopard, y a t'il un autre moyen de la faire ? J'ai importé une sauvegarde avec l'outil de migration, tout est comme avant, sauf pour le dock, qui s'est mis en 2D avec le icones d'origines...Merci d'avance !


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Septembre 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> Le seul truc qui m'inquiète : les ventilos de mon MPB semblent être devenus fous
> 
> Bon, merci à tous Je crois que je vais aller faire dormir un peu mes petits yeux maintenant et me pencherai sur ce problème demain
> 
> Quoiqu'ils ont l'air de ralentir un petit peu maintenant Faut-il que la machine se remette de ses émotions ? ? ?



Indexation Spotlight, et autres processus qui devraient se calmer...

'+


----------



## Rico0o (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour  à tous,
Je viens de mettre à jour mon imac avec snow et je constate deux phénomènes étranges :
 avec le clavier :mouais:
Une pression sur la barre d'espace m'affiche un espace suivi d'un  + :mouais:

la suspension d'activité qui ne fonctionne pas. Le mac se met en veille et se rallume de suite.

Quelqu'un à eu le même phénomène ??


----------



## DarkPeDrO (1 Septembre 2009)

Rico0o a dit:


> Bonjour  à tous,
> Je viens de mettre à jour mon imac avec snow et je constate deux phénomènes étranges :
> avec le clavier :mouais:
> Une pression sur la barre d'espace m'affiche un espace suivi d'un  + :mouais:
> ...




Pour la suspension d'activité qui ne fonctionne pas, je t'invite à réinitialiser le SMC de ton Mac.


----------



## JphD33 (1 Septembre 2009)

J'ai installé Snow Leopard ZML dès samedi, aprés une interminable sauvegarde de Time Machine (le nouveau réduit le temps de sauvegarde de 50% et comporte maintenant une jauge permettant de suivre le nombre de Go sauvegardés...) L'install dure environ 30 minutes (ne pas se fier à ce qui est annoncé)
Sinon tout fonctionne correctement, à l'exception de petits bugs sur Parallel Desktop. Mais la rapidité de fonctionnement de Xp est notablement améliorée. Le temps de fermeture de Snow Leopard aussi. 
En jetant un oeil sur le moniteur d'activité, on s'aperçoit que 80% des programmes sont maintenant en 64 bits, sauf i.Tunes. Le gain de 8 Go sur la partition, annoncé est bien là. 
Pour les applis necessitant Rosetta, le programme fait la MAJ tout seul. Donc rien de bien bouleversant, mais cette MAJ me parait indispensable pour tirer le max du Mac dans l'avenir...

MacPro 13', 2,26 Mhz, 2 Go de mémoire, HD de 160 Go , eGo externe de 320 Go.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (1 Septembre 2009)

D'ailleurs, comment ça se fait que iTunes, pourtant un programme phare de Apple (notamment à cause des/grâce aux iPods) soit en 32 bits?


----------



## HmJ (1 Septembre 2009)

Bon, mon Mac Pro 2008 fonctionne comme une horloge, tout en 64 bit. Le reve. Ok, je ne gagne que quelques pouillemes de % en passant de 32 a 64 bits, mais ca fait plaisir  Et ca ne peut aller qu'en s'ameliorant.

Plus de raison de squatter ce fil, donc, sinon que de donner le lien vers le revue de Snow Leopard publiee par Ars. Un article absolument passionnant, etoffe et parfaitement documente. J'avais lu les articles qui annoncaient les technologies de SL, sur Appleinsider notamment, mais Ars reste LA reference en la matiere


----------



## Frodon (1 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> D'ailleurs, comment ça se fait que iTunes, pourtant un programme phare de Apple (notamment à cause des/grâce aux iPods) soit en 32 bits?



Carbon


----------



## moebius80 (1 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Carbon



Faudra bien qu'ils se decident à le recoder chez Apple.... J'espere que cela ne sera pas dans 5 ans...


----------



## Frodon (1 Septembre 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Faudra bien qu'ils se decident à le recoder chez Apple.... J'espere que cela ne sera pas dans 5 ans...



Effectivement... Peut être iTunes 9?


----------



## shenrone (1 Septembre 2009)

Tant qu'a mettre iTunes en 64 bits il faudrait que la pomme en fasse de même avec iLfe et iWork


----------



## moebius80 (1 Septembre 2009)

iTunes étant un programme hyper important pour apple, ils doivent s'assurer que le lancement ne sera pas un cata... Donc j'imagine qu'ils prennent le temps...


----------



## Vincent_è (1 Septembre 2009)

Comment Snow leopard récupère de la place


----------



## Khendaïn (1 Septembre 2009)

Après une nuit de repos (ça fait pas de mal de temps en temps), j'avais ce matin les yeux bien ouverts pour m'assurer que mon install de SL d'hier (en update) s'était vraiment bien passée&#8230;

Et, à priori, tout marche du feu de Dieu 

Comme déjà dit par d'autres :
- temps d'extinction réduit à sa plus simple expression
- gain de temps très appréciable pour les sauvegardes TM

De plus : 
- je me demande si XP (via WMware Fusion) ne serait légèrement plus rapide. Tiens, c'est marrant par contre, sous Exposé, SL me nomme la fenêtre de Fusion : "Boot Camp partition" !
- un bug que personne n'était arrivé à me résoudre à aussi (et enfin !) disparu ! ! 
  ==> j'utilise un MBP fermé avec un LED Cinema Display + une Mighty Mousy Wireless + une TimeCapsule. Et bien, pendant une bonne partie du temps que duraient mes sauvegardes automatiques TM, ma souris "patinait dans la semoule". D'aucuns pensaient à un conflit de WiFi, d'autres à un problème de refflexion des ondes sur mon écran&#8230; Quelque chose de SUPER PENIBLE en tout état de causes   Mais bon, depuis hier soir, cela n'a plus l'air que d'un mauvais souvenir  (il me semble avoir lu quelque part que SL corrigeait, entre autre, des problèmes de gestion du WiFi&#8230;

La seul chose que je n'arrive pas à reconfigurer, c'est l'affichage de la date complète (genre "Mardi 1 septembre 2009    9:21") en haut à droite dans la barre des menu. Le paramètre de cet affichage à changé entre les 2 versions de OS X.

Dans les paramètres du format d'affichage de la date et de l'heure, j'ai bien la possibilité de configurer à ma guise les formats abrégés, moyens, longs et complets&#8230; mais je ne vois pas où je peux ensuite demander à SL d'afficher ces différents formats 

Des idées ?


----------



## Dead head (1 Septembre 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> (...) La seul chose que je n'arrive pas à reconfigurer, c'est l'affichage de la date complète (genre "Mardi 1 septembre 2009    9:21") en haut à droite dans la barre des menu. Le paramètre de cet affichage à changé entre les 2 versions de OS X.
> 
> Dans les paramètres du format d'affichage de la date et de l'heure, j'ai bien la possibilité de configurer à ma guise les formats abrégés, moyens, longs et complets mais je ne vois pas où je peux ensuite demander à SL d'afficher ces différents formats
> 
> Des idées ?



Snow Leopard ne permet malheureusement pas de configurer le format de la date affichée dans la barre des menus à côté de l'heure.


----------



## Khendaïn (1 Septembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Snow Leopard ne permet malheureusement pas de configurer le format de la date affichée dans la barre des menus à côté de l'heure.



Comment ça ? ! ? ! Mais c'est honteux 

A quoi sert alors de pouvoir paramétrer les formats abrégés, moyens, etc ? ? ?


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Snow Leopard ne permet malheureusement pas de configurer le format de la date affichée dans la barre des menus à côté de l'heure.



il y a l'excellent MenuCalendarClock for iCal qui gére très bien un calendrier et l'horloge selon divers formats, dans la barre d'outils.
http://www.objectpark.net/mcc.html


----------



## kelFAI (1 Septembre 2009)

Voici mon retour d'expérience : Clean install de SL sur iMac alu 24
- Formatage installation 30 min
- Reinstallation iLife 09

Copie manuelle des fichiers iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, contacts 
TT marche nicekl pour l'instant. J'ai aussi copié mon ancienne keychain. 
Je n'ai toujours pas réinstallé MS office 08.

Dernier point, quick time X ne lit pas aussi bien les fichiers. Certain MPEG ne fonctionnent plus. Tout comme aperçu qui est moins bon dans la lecture de certains fichiers vidéos.
Les applications qui copient des éléments dans les préférences (ex divX ou flip4mac) système obligent le panneau préférences système à redemarer en mode 32 bits pour fonctionner. 

Globalement install bien bien! J'avais une TM sauvergarde mais j'ai préféré copier les fichiers de façon manuelle pour savoir ce qui était copié et ou...


----------



## Rico0o (1 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Pour la suspension d'activité qui ne fonctionne pas, je t'invite à réinitialiser le SMC de ton Mac.



Ca ne change rien 
Maintenant, il se met veille 1 sec se remet en route et les ventilos se mettent à tourner à fond 
Merdum, je vais presque regretter de l'avoir mis à jour


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Rico0o a dit:


> Ca ne change rien
> Maintenant, il se met veille 1 sec se remet en route et les ventilos se mettent à tourner à fond
> Merdum, je vais presque regretter de l'avoir mis à jour



Et si tu le laisses faire?! Jamais ils ne se reposent?


----------



## Rico0o (1 Septembre 2009)

Non obligé de l'éteindre.
J'ai cherché sur le net je ne trouve pas de solution à ce problème de suspension d'activité.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Rico0o a dit:


> Non obligé de l'éteindre.
> J'ai cherché sur le net je ne trouve pas de solution à ce problème de suspension d'activité.



Tu as déjà essayé avec SMC Fan Control?!


----------



## Rico0o (1 Septembre 2009)

Non.
Ce soucis de ventilo apparait uniquement lorsque je tente la suspension d'activité. L'écran s'éteint 1 seconde et l'imac se remet en route de suite avec les ventilo à fond. Si je l'éteint et que je le redémarre tout rentre dans l'ordre et les ventilo ne s'emballent plus.

 Ajouté à ça j'ai un soucis avec le clavier qui m'affiche un + à chaque pression sur la touche espace.

tout ces problèmes sont apparus après la mise à jour de snow. Pour info j'ai un imac 24 pouces, 2,66GHz, 4Go RAM.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Je pense qu'Apple met les bouchées doubles pour proposer très rapidement une petite MàJ réglant des problèmes "souvent" rencontrés&#8230;
Maintenant, je vois qu'une grande majorité d'utilisateur sur MacBidouille n'ont pas eu beaucoup de problèmes, et que sur certains forums américains, tout se passe plutôt bien&#8230; Donc c'est qu'il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup beaucoup de problèmes, mais qu'Apple doit être en train de stabiliser tout ça&#8230;


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2009)

Par curiosité, je suis allé voir du côté du dossier _/Library/Receipts_ et il semble que la base de données SQLite permettant la gestion des autorisations a disparu (_a.receiptdb_).
Est apparu un fichier _/Library/Receipts/InstallHistory.plist_ qui tient un historique des installations.

Bref, j'ai l'impression que Apple a révisé son système de contrôle de fond en comble. Retour à la case Tiger ?
Curieux (et plutôt profitable, au moins pour le gain de temps).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

Salut , j'ai une petite question : Il vaut mieux installer quicktime 7 si on a acquis la version pro ?
Ou quicktime 10 qui m'a l'air d'être mauvais ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

un collegue vient d'installer SL

je veux bien que SL compte l'espace disque en base 10 contre base 2 pour Leopard

mais apres install et lancement de Monolingual pour virer les langues

la difference est vraiment enorme:

avant: 120 GO libres
apres SL et Monolingual: 135 Go libres 

ok je veux bien que les langues prennent que Go (3-4) mais bon, au final, sachant que sous Leopard il avait deja vire les langues, ca fait qd meme 15 GO de difference !!!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> ok je veux bien que les langues prennent que Go (3-4) mais bon, au final, sachant que sous Leopard il avait deja vire les langues, ca fait qd meme 15 GO de difference !!!



Snow Leopard ne compte plus pareil que ses prédécesseurs&#8230; 

Edit: j'ai qu'à suivre le fil aussi&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Snow Leopard ne compte plus pareil que ses prédécesseurs




oui je sais, vu que je parle de la base 10

mais je trouve la difference vraiment enorme


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

Moi je viens d'installer SL sur un disque vierge et cela me prend 6,19 Go.
Sinon j'ai une question : j'ai un mac mini récent du mois d'avril 2009, je n'ai pas bien compris le coup du démarrage en 32 ou 64 bits et je me demande ce que je dois faire pour exploiter au mieux ma machine.
Le logiciel Select Startup Mode me donne
64 bit processor, 64 bit EFI, et 32 bit kernel.
Dois-je démarrer en 32 ou en 64 bits actuellement pour le meilleur confort avec les applications actuelles ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Moi je viens d'installer SL sur un disque vierge et cela me prend 6,19 Go.
> Sinon j'ai une question : j'ai un mac mini récent du mois d'avril 2009, je n'ai pas bien compris le coup du démarrage en 32 ou 64 bits et je me demande ce que je dois faire pour exploiter au mieux ma machine.
> Le logiciel Select Startup Mode me donne
> 64 bit processor, 64 bit EFI, et 32 bit kernel.
> Dois-je démarrer en 32 ou en 64 bits actuellement pour le meilleur confort avec les applications actuelles ?



Il semblerait, d'après ce que j'ai compris, qu'il faut mieux démarrer en 32 bits car il n'y a pas beaucoup de logiciels, drivers et périphériques compatibles 64 bits.

Par conséquent ça n'a pas encore grand intérêt.

De plus comme aucun Mac n'a plus de 32GO de RAM, le 32 bits suffit largement pour l'instant.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> De plus comme aucun Mac n'a plus de 32GO de RAM, le 32 bits suffit largement pour l'instant.



Les Mac Pro peuvent en embarquer il me semble


----------



## Mr Fon (1 Septembre 2009)

bonjour à tous,

Le léopard des neiges a fini par arriver par chez moi, me reste plus qu'à l'installer, cependant ,    j'hésite encore... non pas que ça me fasse peur, j'ai une sauvegarde TM et pris le temps de mettre toutes mes applis à jour. Simplement il me manque encore la mise à jour du pilote de ma carte son externe M-Audio fast track pro...sur le site du constructeur rien est précisé et je n'ai pas eu de réponses encore de leur part...le dernier pilote en date s'arrête pour la version 10.5.8.

Quelqu'un qui possède la Fast Track pro aurai t il déjà migrer su SL ? Si oui, marche ou bien un bon kernel panic en prévision( chose courante pour des pilotes audio instables...)

sinon je serai bien tenté de tester en remettant dans les prefs l'entrée et la sortie d'origine de l'imac... donc de désactiver le pilote M audio sans le désinstaller...

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Salut , j'ai une petite question : Il vaut mieux installer quicktime 7 si on a acquis la version pro ?
> Ou quicktime 10 qui m'a l'air d'être mauvais ? :mouais:



Personne ?


----------



## moebius80 (1 Septembre 2009)

si tu as une clé pro, snow leopard installe automatiquement QT 7 et QT X


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Salut , j'ai une petite question : Il vaut mieux installer quicktime 7 si on a acquis la version pro ?
> Ou quicktime 10 qui m'a l'air d'être mauvais ? :mouais:


La question a été abordée dans les 45 pages précédentes : QT X est plus élégant, mais n'enregistre pas la video dans Safari et n'a pas d'options d'exportation paramétrables.

Un autre  fil essaie de savoir comment Safari choisit sa version par défaut de QT (certains ont la X, d'autres la 7), et surtout comment on peut en changer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------




moebius80 a dit:


> si tu as une clé pro, snow leopard installe automatiquement QT 7 et QT X


Seulement en mise à niveau, pas en clean install.


----------



## moebius80 (1 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Seulement en mise à niveau, pas en clean install.



Oui forcément... Mais tu as raison de le préciser...Comme toutes les évidences, ça va mieux en les disant...


----------



## Rico0o (1 Septembre 2009)

bon bah exit snow leopard, je l'ai viré (merci time machine).
Ce soucis de veille et plus chiant de clavier qui me fout des + partout chaque fois que je tappe sur espace.
J'ai un peu l'impression d'avoir claqué 30 euros pour pas grand chose. D'autant plus déçu que je l'ai installé sur un imac qui 4 mois...
Pour moi snow ça attendra, ça a l'air trop bancale pour le moment, apple est peut être allé trop vite sur ce coup là.


----------



## moebius80 (1 Septembre 2009)

Rico0o a dit:


> bon bah exit snow leopard, je l'ai viré (merci time machine).
> Ce soucis de veille et plus chiant de clavier qui me fout des + partout chaque fois que je tappe sur espace.
> J'ai un peu l'impression d'avoir claqué 30 euros pour pas grand chose. D'autant plus déçu que je l'ai installé sur un imac qui 4 mois...
> Pour moi snow ça attendra, ça a l'air trop bancale pour le moment, apple est peut être allé trop vite sur ce coup là.



Tu avais fait une Clean install ?


----------



## Rico0o (1 Septembre 2009)

Non en mise à jour


----------



## Rez2a (1 Septembre 2009)

Euh, il n'y a plus de préférences pour QuickTime ?
Impossible de demander à ce que la lecture commence dès l'ouverture d'une séquence, impossible de faire pause/play avec clic/double-clic sur la vidéo... y a quelque chose qui m'échappe ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Euh, il n'y a plus de préférences pour QuickTime ?



Non, plus du tout.
Il faut tout faire à la main : 
- http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=775514
- http://web.me.com/celebi23/QuickTimeXScripts/Main.html

en attendant un logiciel tiers, ou une mise à jour Apple.


On peut installer parallèlement QT 7, 
mais on ne sait pas encore comment switcher entre X et 7 dans Safari&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Voilà ce que j'ai à l'écran (d'après le boot) ça doit être bon, mais je voudrais quand même une confirmation.
Même si j'ai déjà eu un avis favorable&#8230;

Alors, 64 bits ou pas?!


----------



## Mr Fon (1 Septembre 2009)

Migration en SL éffectué !!!!

Aucun soucis à déclarer pr l'instant, installation en mise à jour, environ 40 min...impeccable.
Mail fonctionne sans soucis, ical et itunes aussi, growlmail a été désactivé d'office par SL, tout marche à merveille pour l'instant, je vais essayé mes applis pour voir...et réactiver ma carte son en dernier, avant je vais faire une petite sauvegarde TM, histoire de...

Globalement , pas mal... je ressens bien un gain de fluidité et de rapidité( mail, finder, et réparation des autori...des permissions pardon...), par contre il va falloir que je recalibre l'écran..., 

une tite photo de mon switch .... : 






j'ai remarqu' une nouvelle icône ds la barre de menu en haut à droite à coté de l'heure..."afficher visualiseur de caractères/ de clavier...kézako?

Cool !!! il a conservé mes réglages d'étalonnage des couleurs, il m'a juste fallu les reselectionner , c'était pas coché par défauts...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> La seul chose que je n'arrive pas à reconfigurer, c'est l'affichage de la date complète (genre "Mardi 1 septembre 2009    9:21") en haut à droite dans la barre des menu. Le paramètre de cet affichage à changé entre les 2 versions de OS X.
> 
> Dans les paramètres du format d'affichage de la date et de l'heure, j'ai bien la possibilité de configurer à ma guise les formats abrégés, moyens, longs et complets&#8230; mais je ne vois pas où je peux ensuite demander à SL d'afficher ces différents formats
> 
> Des idées ?



Un article de MacGé : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136237/snow-leopard-de-petits-ajustements-pratiques

Un souvenir de Leopard : un clic prolongé sur l'heure affichée dans la barre des menus donne un pop-up avec la date complète.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------




Mr Fon a dit:


> j'ai remarqu' une nouvelle icône ds la barre de menu en haut à droite à coté de l'heure..."afficher visualiseur de caractères/ de clavier...kézako?



La même chose qu'International de Leopard : clique ! (ou élimine de la barre des menus avec un Cmd-glisser déposer sur le Bureau)


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

MenuCalendarclock for ical fonctionne bien avec Snow.
http://www.objectpark.net/mcc.html


----------



## irodp (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai installé SL et je m'aperçois que lorsque je vide la corbeille je ne peux le faire qu'en mode sécurisé. Sur des gros fichiers c'est extremement long. Peut on la vider de manière classique.

Merci


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

Oui ce n'est pas le comportement normal de l'application, tu as un problème quelque part.
essaye de réparer les autorisations.


----------



## Mr Fon (1 Septembre 2009)

Et bien pour en revenir à mon switch Leopard-SL, j'ai fais le tour, tout va bien !!!

Ma carte son Fast Track Pro fonctionne !!,(c'est tout de même précisé 32bits ds les préf), et curieusement à chaque fois que je vais justement dans les préférences systèmes et clique en bas sur la derniere ligne sur M-Audio (à coté des icones perian et flip4mac), SL m'indique que pour activer les préférences de la fast track je dois redémarrer le tableau de préférences système, je clic sur ok et là il ferme et m'ouvre direct sur les préférences de la carte...étrange, cela dit tout fonctionne bien, même très bien, j'imagine que ça doit être parce que le pilote ne fonctionne qu'en 32bits....
Sinon QTX lis tout mes divix sans soucis, je vais tenter Logic et Reason à présent.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Et bien pour en revenir à mon switch Leopard-SL, j'ai fais le tour, tout va bien !!!
> Ma carte son Fast Track Pro fonctionne !!



Tant mieux si tout marche! Mais apparemment les problèmes se tassent un peu
Enfin c'est qu'une impression. Mais bon.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Septembre 2009)

Retour à la case Leo de mon côté après une demi-journée de test

Aperture 1.5.6 Plus compatible faut installer la version 2.1.4 donc réacheter une license

Idem pour Little Snitch

Pas d'icône pour les .dmg

Carnet d'adresse pas complètement françisé, même si l'anglais me fait pas souçis

Je vous laisse donc continuer d'essuyer les plâtres là je reclone vers Léo

A la limite je le réinstallerais à la place de ma sauvegarde TM de Leo sur un DD externe

Voili, voilou


----------



## schwebb (1 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Aperture 1.5.6 Plus compatible faut installer la version 2.1.4 donc réacheter une license
> 
> Idem pour Little Snitch



Non, la màj de Little Snitch est gratuite.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Septembre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Non, la màj de Little Snitch est gratuite.


Je vais regarder Merci


----------



## Frodon (1 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Voilà ce que j'ai à l'écran (d'après le boot) ça doit être bon, mais je voudrais quand même une confirmation.
> Même si j'ai déjà eu un avis favorable
> 
> Alors, 64 bits ou pas?!



Non, là tu es sur le noyau 32 bits. Si tu avais démarré sur le noyau 64 bits, tu aurai "Intel (64bits)" dans la colonne "Type" pour le processus "kernel_task".

Sur ta photo d'écran, tu n'as que "Intel", c'est donc du 32 bits.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Non, là tu es sur le noyau 32 bits. Si tu avais démarré sur le noyau 64 bits, tu aurai "Intel (64bits)" dans la colonne "Type" pour le processus "kernel_task".
> 
> Sur ta photo d'écran, tu n'as que "Intel", c'est donc du 32 bits.



OK, merci!


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne situes plus trop : lorsqu'on fait un clean install de SL avec un DD Time Machine connecté, est-ce qu'on peut copier les applications en mêmes temps que le reste ?

Je m'y perds un peu


----------



## boddy (1 Septembre 2009)

Très intéressant ce fil. Je lis tout en espérant m'en souvenir le jour où je pourrai installer SL.
Pas possible pour l'instant, je n'ai que deux périphériques : un scanner SNAPSCAN 1212 et une imprimante CANON IP4300 et les sites des constructeurs ne me proposent pas de pilotes pour SL.

Je rage toute seule dans mon coin


----------



## Eskayweb (1 Septembre 2009)

Snow Leopard installé via installation "sale" sur le MacBook Pro sans problème.

Pour le moment aucun problème à signaler


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne situes plus trop : lorsqu'on fait un clean install de SL avec un DD Time Machine connecté, est-ce qu'on peut copier les applications en mêmes temps que le reste ?
> 
> Je m'y perds un peu



TM fait une copie ponctuelle de tous tes fichiers. Applications y compris!


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> TM fait une copie ponctuelle de tous tes fichiers. Applications y compris!



Et conserve tout ce qui change, y compris les trucs téléchargés il y a un moment et jetés depuis !
Ce qui permet de remonter le temps....


----------



## irodp (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir quel est le process pour réparer les autorisations sous SL.


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

C'est le même que pour Léopard ! Utilitaire de disque.....


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Et conserve tout ce qui change, y compris les trucs téléchargés il y a un moment et jetés depuis !
> Ce qui permet de remonter le temps....



Yeah! Équipe d'enfer!! 
Donc pour te répondre, oui tes applis sont réinstallées!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2009)

irodp a dit:


> lorsque je vide la corbeille je ne peux le faire qu'en mode sécurisé. Sur des gros fichiers c'est extremement long. Peut on la vider de manière classique.



Finder > Préférences > Avancées : décoche l'option.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h16 ----------




Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Je ne situes plus trop : lorsqu'on fait un clean install de SL avec un DD Time Machine connecté, est-ce qu'on peut copier les applications en mêmes temps que le reste ?



Si tu n'as rien exclu d'important dans Préférences Système > TimeMachine, TM recopie l'essentiel de tout ton Mac.

A la fin de la clean install, te sera demandé si tu possèdes un Autre Mac, et si tu veux installer à partir d'une sauvegarde TM : 
si tu coches, le DVD t'installera SnowLeopard, et ensuite te réécrira toutes tes données perso et tes applis perso enregistrées dans les entrailles de TM.


----------



## jujusous3 (1 Septembre 2009)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Une petite question, j'avais mes icones juste avec le nom des applis et un dock transparent derrière, j'avais changé le dock avec "Mirage" mais cette application ne marche pas encore sous Snow Leopard, y a t'il un autre moyen de la faire ? J'ai importé une sauvegarde avec l'outil de migration, tout est comme avant, sauf pour le dock, qui s'est mis en 2D avec le icones d'origines...Merci d'avance !



Personne ?Merci


----------



## ouissem (1 Septembre 2009)

salut 

je suis nouveau sur mac 

j'ai installer hier snow leopard et je ne trouve pas les applications OpenCl, Grand dispatch ceux ci et normal ou pas??

je voulais savoir si screen flow est inclus dans snow leo ?

merci


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

ouissem a dit:


> salut
> 
> je suis nouveau sur mac
> 
> ...



Ce ne sont pas des applis, mais des nouveaux "standards", de nouvelles "techniques" si tu veux.
Qui améliorent la rapidité du système ou l'aisance du développement.
Donc c'est normal que tu ne les trouves pas, puisqu'elles ne sont pas des applis.


----------



## F118I4 (1 Septembre 2009)

J' ai la corbeille qui se vide très lentement même en mettant 2 doc...

Edit: cela vient du mode sécurisé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2009)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Personne ?Merci



Une application à 695$, sans équivalent chez macupdate, et dont le site éditeur est fermé (ou déplacé ?) = ça va être dur


----------



## jujusous3 (1 Septembre 2009)

hein ? c'était une application gratuite, pas payante, et le site n'est pas fermé...(il n'y en a même pas d'ailleurs), voila le petit programme ci dessous, il va être mis à jour demain selon son créateur :

http://www.dockulicious.com/docks/view/mirage


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2009)

Ça va pas être dur, alors !


----------



## inaustralia (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

D'abord excusez moi si je ne suis pas dans la bonne section,

Je suis membre ADC et donc en théorie je devrais recevoir Snow Leopard gratuitement  mais quelles sont les démarches à effectuer pour cela? Faut il le réclamer? Ou ça?

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Septembre 2009)

inaustralia a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> D'abord excusez moi si je ne suis pas dans la bonne section,
> 
> ...


Je suis aussi membre d'ADC mais pas dévellopeur pour autant&#8230;

*Le mieux serait de poser la question à Apple directement non ?*


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (1 Septembre 2009)

Hey hey merci pour ces éclaircissement  c'est ce qui s'appelle gérer  Je peux donc me lancer dans un Clean Install sereinement.


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Retour à la case Leo de mon côté après une demi-journée de test
> 
> Aperture 1.5.6 Plus compatible faut installer la version 2.1.4 donc réacheter une license
> 
> ...



Un peu dommage de ne pas y rester vu qu'apparemment tu n'as pas vraiment de souci... Surtout qu'un utilisateur d'Aperture ne peut pas décemment rester sur cette version, depuis la 2 c'est quand même beaucoup mieux. 

'+


----------



## vincefr (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 
Je voulais juste savoir si SL arrivait bien par la poste sans avoir besoin de facture. merci par avance.
PS : En commandant la version à 8,95


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

La facture arrive quelques jours plus tard et pas du même endroit  si je me souviens bien...


----------



## LeProf (1 Septembre 2009)

Pour revenir aux problèmes ou non de compatibilité entre nos chers programme et SL, je suis tombé sur ce site, qui donne une liste assez précise et complète des logiciels compatibles.

Si ça peut aider certains qui se posent des questions avant de passer à SL...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Septembre 2009)

Et sinon, on ne peut pas encore choisir Snow dans les systèmes d'exploitation de notre profil MacGé


----------



## macaronique (1 Septembre 2009)

inaustralia a dit:


> Je suis membre ADC et donc en théorie je devrais recevoir Snow Leopard gratuitement  mais quelles sont les démarches à effectuer pour cela? Faut il le réclamer? Ou ça?



Moi aussi, et j'ai demandé à Apple si je devrais recevoir SL par la poste (puisque j'ai reçu un DVD de Tiger à l'époque) mais on m'a dit que non, il faut le télécharger depuis le site developpeur. C'est le build 10A432. Perso, je l'ai installé depuis une carte SD. (Je ne crois pas que ça viole le NDA.)

D'ailleurs, je viens de découvre que pour mettre une vidéo sur YouTube avec Safari (parce que chez moi ça ne marche pas avec QuickTime X) il faut désinstaller le plug-in Gears, qui n'est apparemment pas compatible avec Safari sous SL.


----------



## yulbrinner (2 Septembre 2009)

Comment on active la lecture automatique sur QuickTime X ? Trop chiant de cliquer sur Lecture en permanence ^^


----------



## Rez2a (2 Septembre 2009)

Quelqu'un m'a répondu un peu avant, il faut régler ça à la main par le Terminal vu qu'il n'y a pas de préférences.
http://forums.macg.co/5201375-post918.html

Loin de moi l'idée d'être mauvaise langue, mais ça, + les glitches de Safari avec les Top Sites, + Exposé qui est devenu moche, + QuickTime qui tourne moins bien que l'ancien et qui ne lit toujours pas les DivX en natif alors qu'il était censé être "optimisé pour les nouveaux formats"... ça la fout mal pour un système "réglé au millimètre". 

Bon je leur accorde que les mises en veille/extinction et le Finder sont beaucoup plus rapides, c'est plus important que ces détails.
Mais quand même, je me tâte à réinstaller QT7 pour le play/pause avec clic/double-clic.


----------



## Jabakosaur (2 Septembre 2009)

J'ai entendu une rumeur comme quoi SL peut être directement installé sur Tiger sans passer par Leopard   Parce que bon le mac box set c'est jolie mais c'est 169 euro, autant ce payer ilife 09 plus SL à 30 euro


----------



## fragelrock (2 Septembre 2009)

sur mon bon "vieux" MBPro 1er génération 1.83ghz + 2GO de ram
Pas de pb côté utilisation normal CS3, internet, un peu de Imovie...?
merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> La facture arrive quelques jours plus tard et pas du même endroit  si je me souviens bien...



Comme pour toutes les commandes passées sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## Lledrith (2 Septembre 2009)

Je ne comprend pas cette histoire de démarrer en 32 ou 64 bits. A l'installation de Snow Leopard et même après, il ne m'a pas posé la question


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

C'est normal qu'il ne te demande rien car il démarre en 32 bits. Mais sur certains modèles tu peux le faire démarrer en 64 bits.


----------



## Khendaïn (2 Septembre 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> - un bug que personne n'était arrivé à me résoudre à aussi (et enfin !) disparu ! !
> ==> j'utilise un MBP fermé avec un LED Cinema Display + une Mighty Mousy Wireless + une TimeCapsule. Et bien, pendant une bonne partie du temps que duraient mes sauvegardes automatiques TM, ma souris "patinait dans la semoule". D'aucuns pensaient à un conflit de WiFi, d'autres à un problème de refflexion des ondes sur mon écran Quelque chose de SUPER PENIBLE en tout état de causes   Mais bon, depuis hier soir, cela n'a plus l'air que d'un mauvais souvenir  (il me semble avoir lu quelque part que SL corrigeait, entre autre, des problèmes de gestion du WiFi



Je retire ce que j'ai dit Ce problème est toujours présent 
Peut-être un peu moins longtemps et légèrement moins fort, mais toujours là

Bon, bah je crois que je vais me faire une raison et vivre avec le reste de la vie de mon MBP


----------



## Le docteur (2 Septembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Quelqu'un m'a répondu un peu avant, il faut régler ça à la main par le Terminal vu qu'il n'y a pas de préférences.
> http://forums.macg.co/5201375-post918.html
> 
> Loin de moi l'idée d'être mauvaise langue, mais ça, + les glitches de Safari avec les Top Sites, + Exposé qui est devenu moche, + QuickTime qui tourne moins bien que l'ancien et qui ne lit toujours pas les DivX en natif alors qu'il était censé être "optimisé pour les nouveaux formats"... ça la fout mal pour un système "réglé au millimètre".
> ...



Aucun problème de lecture divX chez moi ni mpg, ni mp4, ni flv dailleurs
Et en ce qui me concerne, autant Léopard ne mavait pas convaincu du tout et mavait causé de nombreux bugs, autant cest lexact inverse pour SL. Ce quil y avait dans Léopard prend enfin du sens avec sa version enneigée  
Esthétiquement je regrette encore un peu Tiger, mais ça commence à vraiment ressemble à quelque chose...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Aucun problème de lecture divX chez moi&#8230; ni mpg, ni mp4, ni flv&#8230; d&#8217;ailleurs&#8230;


= toi, tu as pensé à installer la dernière version de Perian, tout aussi indispensable à QT X qu'à QT 7 pour lire tous ces formats
= sans Perian, QT X ne gère par défaut que les formats de ses exportations.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> Je retire ce que j'ai dit Ce problème est toujours présent
> Peut-être un peu moins longtemps et légèrement moins fort, mais toujours là
> 
> Bon, bah je crois que je vais me faire une raison et vivre avec le reste de la vie de mon MBP



Je crois qu'il faut juste attendre une MàJ de SL, et sinon, tu peux évidemment téléphoner à l'assistance technique Apple! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------

C'est splendide!! 
En l'espace d'une heure&#8230;
Mon Disque Dur externe et Mac OS X SL sont arrivés&#8230;

Maintenant que j'a tenté d'aider pas mal de personne, à moi de croiser les doigts!!


----------



## pickwick (2 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Maintenant que j'a tenté d'aider pas mal de personne, à moi de croiser les doigts!!



et reviens vite te poser les bonnes questions :love:


mais.... c'est pas la rentrée aujourd'hui ??


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> et reviens vite te poser les bonnes questions :love:
> 
> 
> mais.... c'est pas la rentrée aujourd'hui ??



Si, c'était ce matin pour les terminales (je suis en terminale)
Donc j'ai ce soir et toute la matinée de demain pour être niquel chrome (OS) sur le Mac

Alors. Time Machine, c'est fait. L'image disque, j'ai pas envie
Je réparer toutes mes autorisations, et j'y vais, on est d'accord?


----------



## pickwick (2 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Si, c'était ce matin pour les terminales (je suis en terminale)
> Donc j'ai ce soir et toute la matinée de demain pour être niquel chrome (OS) sur le Mac
> 
> Alors. Time Machine, c'est fait. L'image disque, j'ai pas envie
> Je réparer toutes mes autorisations, et j'y vais, on est d'accord?




ah moi la terminale c'était en 1971....cela ne me rajeunit pas....
Bon courage !


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> ah moi la terminale c'était en 1971....cela ne me rajeunit pas....
> Bon courage !



Ouhh oui, 1971! Bah ça va encore hein! =)
Merci. J'attends la fin de Time Machine, je vérifie ma structure du HDD, puis je nettoie les registres, je vérifie et répare les autorisations.

Quelque chose d'autre à faire avec Onyx avant de me lancer?
(Je profite qu'on ait une parenthèse tous les deux!  ).


----------



## pickwick (2 Septembre 2009)

Ah les registres c'est pas du vocabulaire mac cela !
Pour le reste non, fais la mise à jour classique proposée par Apple et n'utilise Time Machine qu'en cas de besoin.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

On sait quand Onyx sera compatible SL?!
---> j'ai du aller en ville pour une urgence, je laisse Onux faire ce qu'il a a faire!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> je nettoie les registres
> 
> Quelque chose d'autre à faire avec Onyx avant de me lancer?



Nettoyer les Caches ?! 

Onyx arrivera quand il sera prêt, et fiable. :rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Nettoyer les Caches ?!
> 
> Onyx arrivera quand il sera prêt, et fiable. :rateau:



Oui, ça a été fait, ya plus que moi qui doit lancer l'installe! À un de ces quatre j'espère!


----------



## Rico0o (2 Septembre 2009)

Rico0o a dit:


> bon bah exit snow leopard, je l'ai viré (merci time machine).
> Ce soucis de veille et plus chiant de clavier qui me fout des + partout chaque fois que je tappe sur espace.
> J'ai un peu l'impression d'avoir claqué 30 euros pour pas grand chose. D'autant plus déçu que je l'ai installé sur un imac qui 4 mois...
> Pour moi snow ça attendra, ça a l'air trop bancale pour le moment, apple est peut être allé trop vite sur ce coup là.



Après une réinstallation de SL et une heure passé au téléphone avec apple, j'ai enfin trouvé la source du problème : le clavier lui même !!!
Par contre je n'explique pas comment la mise à jour de SL a pu l'endommager ?!:mouais: 
Du coup obligé de racheter un clavier tout neuf et plus aucun soucis.


----------



## Lledrith (2 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est normal qu'il ne te demande rien car il démarre en 32 bits. Mais sur certains modèles tu peux le faire démarrer en 64 bits.


Ok. C'est seulement donc avec certains Mac qu'on peut le faire démarrer en 64 ?

Et sur les macs où on ne peut le faire démarrer en 64, snow léopard gèrera quand même les applis 64 ?

Moi j'ai un iMac intel de première génération.

Merci


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Installation effectuée.

Je ne remarque aucune anomalie pour le moment.
Je vais vérifier au fur et à mesure des modifications&#8230;

=)


J'ai installé Xcode, ça me sert à quelque chose?! 
PS: durant l'installation, je n'ai pas eu droit à de quelconque options d'installation de pilote d'imprimantes ou de Rosetta par exemple. J'y ai accès depuis le contenu du DVD, c'est tout&#8230; Normal?
Et l'icône Quicktime X n'est pas venue dans mon dock, normal?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> PS: durant l'installation, je n'ai pas eu droit à de quelconque options d'installation de pilote d'imprimantes ou de Rosetta par exemple. J'y ai accès depuis le contenu du DVD, c'est tout Normal?



Il me semble que c'est à l'étape du choix du disque dur de destination qu'il faut cliquer sur un bouton pour accéder aux options d'installations.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est à l'étape du choix du disque dur de destination qu'il faut cliquer sur un bouton pour accéder aux options d'installations.



Bon, je n'y ai pas fait attention apparemment, mais c'est pas grave, je l'ai fait après! 
Sinon, le reste est il OK? 

Xcode me sert?!
L'anglais n'était pas présent parmi les langues à installer, c'est fait exprès je suppose (puisque c'est le soutien même de l'OS?!)?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bon, je n'y ai pas fait attention apparemment, mais c'est pas grave, je l'ai fait après&#8230;!
> Sinon, le reste est il OK?
> 
> Xcode me sert?!
> L'anglais n'était pas présent parmi les langues à installer, c'est fait exprès je suppose (puisque c'est le soutien même de l'OS?!)?



Pour X Code, si tu as l'intention de te lancer dans le développement d'applications, oui. Sinon globalement, non.

Quant à l'anglais, Mac OS X est multilingue. Donc il comprend toutes les langues, y compris l'anglais.

Et pour l'icône de QuickTime X dans le Dock, je ne peux pas te dire car je ne suis pas encore passé à Snow Leopard. Mais si tu la veux, il suffit de l'ajouter.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Merci, je vais tâcher de supprimer Xcode, comment le faire proprement?!

Je mets une petite capture d'écran en même temps pour vous montrer les résultats, pûrement indicatifs, certes, mais résultats de OpenCL Bench:


----------



## Luneart (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà j'ai commandé SL sur l'AppleStore le 24 août, comme beaucoup il a été expédié le 26 mais je n'ai toujours pas reçu la bête. Mon iMac pourtant est prêt... 

Vous pensez que c'est normal ? D'autres personnes attendent encore le leopard des neiges ou suis-je le seul ?


----------



## Starbuck (2 Septembre 2009)

J'ai une question avant d'installer SL sur mon iMac :

Je suis en train de tout sauver, même si je ferais une mise à jour de l'OS, trop de truc à réinstaller, pas motivé 

Je vais faire une sauvegarde Time Machine (ca va être la 1ère fois que je m'en sert).

Si je trouve qu'il y a trop de soft qui marche pas pour le moment, est ce que je pourrais recharger Léopard depuis la sauvegarde TM et retrouver l'intégralité de mes données ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

J'aurais juste une toute petite question.
J'ai une opération dans mon moniteur d'activité nommée "mds". N°43, qui occupe 53% (en variable) de mon processeur.
J'ai Time Machine qui sauvegarde plus de 8Go en ce moment, est ce lié? 

Tu peux toujours appeler Apple pour t'assurer du délai de livraison estime Luneart&#8230;! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------




Starbuck a dit:


> J'ai une question avant d'installer SL sur mon iMac :
> 
> Je suis en train de tout sauver, même si je ferais une mise à jour de l'OS, trop de truc à réinstaller, pas motivé
> 
> ...



Ta sauvegarde va être TRÈS longue (sauf FW800) mais OUI, tu pourras tout retrouver avec un back-up TM


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est à l'étape du choix du disque dur de destination qu'il faut cliquer sur un bouton pour accéder aux options d'installations.



Le bouton _Personnaliser_.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> J'ai une opération dans mon moniteur d'activité nommée "mds". N°43, qui occupe 53% (en variable) de mon processeur.


C'est l'indexation Spotlight (un il clignote dans son icône).


----------



## Starbuck (2 Septembre 2009)

Ca va j'ai qu'une 50aine de Go, ca devrait pas mettre des siècles


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Mais ça dure depuis beaucoup trop de temps à mon goût et rien ne clignote. Je suppose qu'il a rencontré un problème lors de l'indexation de mon HDD externer sûrement! 

Je vais aller taper dans mon terminal&#8230; et je vais bien voir.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Merci, je vais tâcher de supprimer Xcode, comment le faire proprement?!


Dans ton dossier Developer à la racine de MacintoshHD, tu as un pdf où devrait être marqué :


> Uninstalling Xcode Developer Tools
> To uninstall Xcode developer tools on the boot volume along with the <Xcode>
> directory, from a Terminal window type:
> $ sudo <Xcode>/Library/uninstall-devtools --mode=all


et qui suggère une autre méthode : utiliser le désinstalleur du DVD d'install (à chercher dans le dossier DevTools du DVD).


----------



## jlvande (2 Septembre 2009)

Luneart a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Voilà j'ai commandé SL sur l'AppleStore le 24 août, comme beaucoup il a été expédié le 26 mais je n'ai toujours pas reçu la bête. Mon iMac pourtant est prêt...
> 
> Vous pensez que c'est normal ? D'autres personnes attendent encore le leopard des neiges ou suis-je le seul ?



C'est pareil pour moi. Acheté le 24, expédié le 26 et toujours rien. Même pas un petit signe de livraison ni même d'expédition.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

Starbuck a dit:


> Ca va j'ai qu'une 50aine de Go, ca devrait pas mettre des siècles


Une heure environ.

Et tu pourras alors réinstaller Leopard, avec le DVD d'nstall de Leopard (pas celui de SnowLeopard) : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/15638.html

 si tu n'as pas fait d'exclusion rédhibitoire dans les Préférences Système.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Dans ton dossier Developer à la racine de MacintoshHD, tu as un pdf où devrait être marqué :
> 
> et qui suggère une autre méthode : utiliser le désinstalleur du DVD d'install (à chercher dans le dossier DevTools du DVD).



Je suis prêt à passer par le terminal, mais que me suggères tu?


----------



## Starbuck (2 Septembre 2009)

Bon c'est trop lent en USB, je prend le risque, y a pas eu de soucis sur le MB, ca devrais aussi aller.

Je vais tester, je vais d'abord formater avec les DVD d'origine, soit Tiger, et je vais voir si SL s'installe effectivement dessus


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais ça dure depuis beaucoup trop de temps à mon goût



Patiente ! 
Au maximum, mets ton DDE dans la liste de Confidentialité des Préférences Système de Spotlight.


----------



## vincefr (2 Septembre 2009)

vincefr a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je voulais juste savoir si SL arrivait bien par la poste sans avoir besoin de facture. merci par avance.
> PS : En commandant la version à 8,95



Personne peut me confirmer ou pas ?? merci par avance


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Patiente !
> Au maximum, mets ton DDE dans la liste de Confidentialité des Préférences Système de Spotlight.



OK, pas de problème&#8230;! 
Je vais patienter (un peu). Mais mes ventilateurs font du Yoyo...
2300 --->3500--->5800--->2300...

@VinceFR: Oui, par la poste. Confirmé ce matin même&#8230;!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Merci, je vais tâcher de supprimer Xcode, comment le faire proprement?!



Je ne sais pas. Désolé.


----------



## Starbuck (2 Septembre 2009)

J'ai formaté avec les CD de Tiger, pas de soucis pour installer SL  Je vais pouvoir revendre Léopard du coup


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2009)

Un article français qui peut aider à se faire une idée plus claire du 64-bit dans SnowLeopard : http://macstyle.fr/astuces/le-point-sur-le-64-bits


----------



## wild thing (2 Septembre 2009)

vincefr a dit:


> Personne peut me confirmer ou pas ?? merci par avance



Une petite recherche sur le forum t'aurais donné la réponse 
Oui c'est bien la poste qui va te livrer!


----------



## vincefr (2 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous

Une question ce soir importante. Est-il normal que mes navigateurs internet fassent des pointes à 85%, même 102% de mon processeur? Et les ventilateurs de faire du barrouf?!


----------



## Baracca (2 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> Une question ce soir importante. Est-il normal que mes navigateurs internet fassent des pointes à 85%, même 102% de mon processeur? Et les ventilateurs de faire du barrouf?!



J'ai un doute que cela soit normal, encore moins 102%  :mouais:

En vérifiant le % d'utilisation de mon processeur pendant la navigation, cela ne dépasse pas 8%, du doit avoir un ou des trucs qui tournent sans que tu t'en aperçoive (les ventilos ça compte pas, puisque tu les entends eux  ).

Pour mes ventilos, toujours aussi silencieux, comme au premier jour !


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Là ça vient de se calmer depuis quelques minutes&#8230;
Je préfère ça remarque! 

102% est tout à fait possible&#8230;


----------



## Starbuck (2 Septembre 2009)

Bon c'est génial, Glims qui ne fonctionne pas sous Safari, les drivers logitech qui ne fonctionnent pas, même en suivant la news de MacG, et GMail qui me rajoute des trucs bizarre dans Mail, impossible à virer &#8230;
Ca ve me souler ca


----------



## Azurreal (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Ayant suivi de loin le fil depuis son départ, mais je n'ai rien vu de similaire à mon problème.
J'ai un soucis au niveau de transfert de gros volumes, en sommes plusieurs dizaines de Go, que ce soit en écriture ou en lecture via deux de mes disques durs externes.
En gros avant l'installation de SL, j'avais mis toutes mes données sur un de mes disques durs, ~200 Go.
Après avoir installé SL, j'ai essayé de tout copier d'un coup, mais le transfert se bloque et le finder plante sans possibilité de relance, et à partir de là tout freeze je suis donc obligé d'éteindre à la sauvage.
J'ai donc transférer par petites passes mais je me suis aperçu quand j'ai voulu mettre certaines de mes données sur un autre disque que la copie faisait aussi planté le finder et le Mac !
Quelqu'un est-il dans la même situation ou peut il m'aider ?


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (2 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Je n'ai pas à contacter qui que ce soit. Contrairement à toi, je sais très bien comment fonctionne le support 64 bits sur Snow Leopard.
> 
> Et je le répète, ca n'est pas parce que l'EFI (qui n'est que le Firmware de la machine) est en 64 bits que tu bootes sur le noyau 64 bits.
> 
> ...



Idem, j'ai un Macbook Unibody, et pas moyen de faire booter le Kernel en 64bits. Le petit logiciel qu'on trouve sur le net pour démarrer en 64 bits m'informe "supported" avec une grosse croix rouge. Et le moniteur d'activités idem, pas de 64 bits.

Pensez vous qu'il y aura une mise à jour pour nous aussi ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Je crois que la grande majorité de ces problèmes seront réglés dans Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.1&#8230;
Apple suit très certainement les problèmes que rencontrent certains utilisateurs.

Mais pour t'aider&#8230;
Tu as déjà testé avec Time Machine par hasard? Ou tu n'as pas TM?


----------



## Azurreal (2 Septembre 2009)

Non effectivement je n'ai jamais utilisé Time machine, je préfère faire mes sauvegardes manuellement.
Je le fais petit à petit 10 Go par 10 Go mais c'est très long.
Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre la 10.6.1 ^^
Merci quand même !


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

MorPhiix a dit:


> Non effectivement je n'ai jamais utilisé Time machine, je préfère faire mes sauvegardes manuellement.



CQFD C'est dommage, parce que Time Machine est vraiment un outils extrêmement performant et utile dans 98% des cas (quand tout marche bien).


----------



## macaronique (2 Septembre 2009)

Starbuck a dit:


> Bon c'est génial, Glims qui ne fonctionne pas sous Safari



Je ne connaissais pas du tout Glims mais j'ai regardé sa page facebook et on dit qu'une version compatible Snow Leopard devrait être disponible dans quelques jours.



> Before the weekend, we thought it would be a great idea to update everyone on the status of Glims for Snow Leopard (including 64bit). After two long weeks, most of the issues are solved, it works nicefully, and our plan is to provide a dev build link to the fan page sometime next week.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Bon, bah je vais te fournir un exemple très parlant&#8230;
Voilà une capture de mon écran il y a quelques instants seulement&#8230;
Regarde Locum et sa charge en processeur&#8230;!


----------



## bowziaxx (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

je viens de passer à SnowLeopard, qui tourne parfaitement (et mon MBP est plus rapide).
Par contre, je me demandais où étaient passés les entrées du menu contextuel concernant d'autres applications (qui étaient tout en bas sous "Plus" version Léopard). Le menu en question a été revu (et se révèlera indubitablement plus clair à l'usage) mais aucune trace de cette entrée pourtant très utile.

En l'occurence, j'aimerais monter l'image-disque d'un CD audio (.Sd2f) avec Toast, ce que je faisais simplement avant en cliquant-droit sur l'icône de l'image puis "Plus" et enfin "Mount It" sous Léopard.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## OuiOui (2 Septembre 2009)

Personnellement après quelques heures sous Snow Leopard, l'essentiel des mes applications tournent bien (Netbeans en 64 bits mouhaaa ). 
Mais j'ai remarqué qu'il y a de nombreux bugs graphique dans Frontrow et Exposé...  

Avez vous constaté(e)s les mêmes problèmes ?  
Mais globalement je suis assez satisfait de ce nouveau félin qui semble plutôt stable


----------



## macaronique (2 Septembre 2009)

Pomme-Maj-4, puis appuies sur espace, et tu peux choisir seulement la fenêtre ou le menu que tu veux dans la capture d'écran.


----------



## Pada (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

est-ce que lors de la mise à jour vers snow leopard, les logiciels déjà installés et les fichiers présents sur l'ordinateur seront supprimés ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Pada a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> est-ce que lors de la mise à jour vers snow leopard, les logiciels déjà installés et les fichiers présents sur l'ordinateur seront supprimés ?



Non, pas du tout.
As-tu une configuration portée par Time Machine?


----------



## Pada (2 Septembre 2009)

oulah je débarque dans l'univers et cette phrase là n'a aucun sens pour moi : 


> As-tu une configuration portée par Time Machine?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Pada a dit:


> oulah je débarque dans l'univers et cette phrase là n'a aucun sens pour moi :



Tu as Leopard d'installé sur ta machine?


----------



## Azurreal (2 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> CQFD&#8230; C'est dommage, parce que Time Machine est vraiment un outils extrêmement performant et utile dans 98% des cas (quand tout marche bien&#8230.


Effectivement, mais je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de mes données ou du transfert, mais plutôt du montage des disques externes.
Je viens de m'apercevoir que dès que j'ai connecté mon WD en Usb le finder a planté, suivit de SL.
Et autre chose que j'avais oublié de préciser (!) c'est après l'extinction sauvage, Mac Os ne démarre plus (ça bloque à l'écran avec le logo de la pomme et le chargement en forme circulaire qui plante !).
Je me pose donc beaucoup de questions !


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Débranche tes DD, débranche tout autre appareil connecté.
Arrête le Mac. Enlève ta batterie.

Remets la batterie, rebranche MagSafe, et relance le tout.
Ne rebranche tes périphériques que lorsque tout est OK sur le bureau&#8230;


----------



## Azurreal (3 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Débranche tes DD, débranche tout autre appareil connecté.
> Arrête le Mac. Enlève ta batterie.
> 
> Remets la batterie, rebranche MagSafe, et relance le tout.
> Ne rebranche tes périphériques que lorsque tout est OK sur le bureau&#8230;


C'est fait, mais j'ai l'impression que le plantage est occasionnel et uniquement quand je transfert des fichiers, donc je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe !
J'en viens à me demander si cela ne vient pas du disque dur interne du Mac ?
Je vais attendre de voir si cela s'arrange, une fois que j'aurais effectué tous mes transferts, avant d'entreprendre quelque chose 

Merci bien !

Edit : Je viens de faire un transfert assez lourd sans problème, reste plus qu'à voir pour les autres.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

MorPhiix a dit:


> C'est fait, mais j'ai l'impression que le plantage est occasionnel et uniquement quand je transfert des fichiers, donc je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe !
> J'en viens à me demander si cela ne vient pas du disque dur interne du Mac ?
> Je vais attendre de voir si cela s'arrange, une fois que j'aurais effectué tous mes transferts, avant d'entreprendre quelque chose
> 
> Merci bien !



Pour le Disque dur interne du Mac, vérifie et sa structure et son état SMART
Prends le DVD de l'AHT, puisque Onyx n'est pas encore tout à fait prêt...


----------



## Azurreal (3 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pour le Disque dur interne du Mac, vérifie et sa structure et son état SMART&#8230;
> Prends le DVD de l'AHT, puisque Onyx n'est pas encore tout à fait prêt...


Ouaip déjà vérifier les autorisations la structure et le SMART via le DVD SL et SL lui même mais tout semble bon !
Et bizarrement aucuns plantages quand je fais du transfert entre 2 HDD ext. et pourtant c'est dans les 50 Go :mouais:
Je tiendrais au courant après une vérification plus poussée.
Merci.

Édit : Question qui n'a aucun rapport, mais quelqu'un sait si il y a une version compatible SL de Quicsilver, car les préférences ne se chargent pas dans la version actuelle ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

MorPhiix a dit:


> Ouaip déjà vérifier les autorisations la structure et le SMART via le DVD SL et SL lui même mais tout semble bon !
> Et bizarrement aucuns plantages quand je fais du transfert entre 2 HDD ext. et pourtant c'est dans les 50 Go :mouais:
> Je tiendrais au courant après une vérification plus poussée.
> Merci.



OK, tiens nous au jus surtout.


----------



## Pada (3 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu as Leopard d'installé sur ta machine?


ah ben oui ! j'ai acheté mon macbook pro mi-aoùt sur apple store (pfff à quelques jours de la sortie de snow leopard...) alors j'imagine qu'il y a bien leopard dessus : )

merci pour la réponse !


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Pada a dit:


> ah ben oui ! j'ai acheté mon macbook pro mi-aoùt sur apple store (pfff à quelques jours de la sortie de snow leopard...) alors j'imagine qu'il y a bien leopard dessus : )
> 
> merci pour la réponse !



Time Machine est un utilitaire qui sauvegarde des données sur un Disque Dur Externe (DDE).
Si il y a un problème durant l'installation, ça te permet d'y remédier

Mais sache qu'aucune de tes données n'est effacée. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

PS: Est ce que vous aussi vous avez l'impression que le seuil de déclenchage des ventilos a été abaissé?
Ou plutôt, les ventilateurs n'ont ils pas un régime plus haut que sous Léopard?

Ahhh et puis le Plug-in Flash de Safari est une énorme saloperie. Il me bouffe 34% de mon proco?!!!


----------



## metjo (3 Septembre 2009)

S L a gardé ce qui existait sous Leopard sauf en réseau. Le macBook (sous SL) est relié en réseau ethernet à un IBook et un IMac ( les deux sous Tigre). Le Macbook identifie bien les deux autres mais depuis l'installation de SL l'IBook et l'IMac sont bloqués: à la demande de connexion avec MacBook SL il est demandé "le mot de passe" qui est refusé. Rien n'y fait! 
Impossible de changer le mot de passe, l'ancien (il est bon on en est sûrs) étant refusé.


----------



## Spec (3 Septembre 2009)

Bon a chaque fois que je redemarre mon mac le volume se retrouve au maxi à chaque fois !! Quand je regarde les preferences systeme du son je n'ai aucun curseur sur maxi !! Ca me le faisait pas sur Leopard !! Quelqu'un a ou eu ce probleme ??


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

Spec a dit:


> Bon a chaque fois que je redemarre mon mac le volume se retrouve au maxi à chaque fois !! Quand je regarde les preferences systeme du son je n'ai aucun curseur sur maxi !! Ca me le faisait pas sur Leopard !! Quelqu'un a ou eu ce probleme ??


Oui, dans un autre topic, où il a été conseillé de détruire les deux fichiers dans  /Bibliothèque/Preferences/Audio (a priori, la bibliothèque de Macintosh HD).


----------



## Spec (3 Septembre 2009)

Merci !! T'as un lien d'ou on en a parlé ??


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

Bouton* Recherche* (tout en haut de cette page) : "preferences audio" = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/volume-sonore-sous-snow-leopard-275333.html


----------



## Spec (3 Septembre 2009)

Merci !!:rateau:


----------



## schwebb (3 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de découvrir que Transfert d'images a complètement changé d'aspect. Plus élaboré, plus sympa, plus visuel. Et les transferts sont plus rapides, il me semble.


----------



## link.javaux (3 Septembre 2009)

heps, 

J'ai un soucis pour l'installation...

Le logiciel me dit que mon disque dure n'est pas configuré en GUID (shéma de partition) 
mais lorsque je vais dans utilitaire de disque, l'option, "Option" dans partition n'est pas sélèctionable, comment se fait-il ?

merci de m'aider 

Image installateur snow leopard
Image utilitaire de disque


----------



## bgali (3 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> CQFD C'est dommage, parce que Time Machine est vraiment un outils extrêmement performant et utile dans 98% des cas (quand tout marche bien).



J'approuve TimeMachine est sûr et performant


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> dans utilitaire de disque, l'option, "Option" dans partition n'est pas sélèctionable, comment se fait-il ?


Modifie le réglage Config de volume :"Actuel", et tout s'illuminera.


----------



## link.javaux (3 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Modifie le réglage Config de volume :"Actuel", et tout s'illuminera.



Le menu déroulant bouge pas non plus :S dit moi que je suis con et qu'il y a un bête truc a faire svp


----------



## OuiOui (3 Septembre 2009)

T'es con, il y a un truc bête à faire 


 ---> []


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

Tu es bien dans l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD (après la page des langues, dans la barre des menus),
et pas dans celui de ton Mac&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## link.javaux (3 Septembre 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> T'es con, il y a un truc bête à faire
> ---> []



merci 



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu es bien dans l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD (après la page des langues, dans la barre des menus),
> et pas dans celui de ton Mac :mouais:



Ah non, je suis sur mon mac, bon ben je vais redémarrer avec le cd alors, je vous dis quoi si ça marche, merci :jap:


----------



## OuiOui (3 Septembre 2009)

A ton service link  

Ps : *Sur les MAC INTEL il faut toujours choisir de formater en partition GUID !!!*
Tu ne pourra surement pas installer Snow sans formater totalement ton mac pour créer un nouveau système de fichier : tableau de partition GUID et Mac OS étendu journalisé (= plus sur)


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Septembre 2009)

Moi, je me demande par quelle manip. improbable il peut y avoir une table de partition Apple sur un disque système 10.5 d'un mac à processeur Intel.


----------



## OuiOui (3 Septembre 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Moi, je me demande par quelle manip. improbable il peut y avoir une table de partition Apple sur un disque système 10.5 d'un mac à processeur Intel.



Je crois que ca marche parce qu'il à une unique partition sinon ce serai le drame... :hein:
cf ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1600?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## death_denied (3 Septembre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> @ death_denied: iCompta plante à l'ouverture. Je vais contacter le développeur, qui est dynamique.


Merci pour la réponse.
Plus qu'à faire ma compta sur iCompta pour iPhone te attendre qu'une mise à jour sorte pour synchroniser avec le Mac.


----------



## sconie (3 Septembre 2009)

en gros ça changera quoi en bon et en moins bon d'installer Snow ??????


----------



## schwebb (3 Septembre 2009)

death_denied a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse.
> Plus qu'à faire ma compta sur iCompta pour iPhone te attendre qu'une mise à jour sorte pour synchroniser avec le Mac.



Ah ben justement, j'ai des nouvelles. Ma version d'iCompta n'était pas à jour; comme j'avais paramétré iCompta pour qu'il cherche les mises à jour tout seul, et qu'apparemment il ne l'a pas fait, je n'avais pas remarqué. 

J'ai donc updaté en version 3.3.1, et tout va bien: plus de plantage à l'ouverture avec SL. 

Ceci dit, Cyril Anger, l'excellent développeur d'iCompta, a annoncé sur son site qu'il travaillerait à une version SL dès qu'il aurait installé SL sur son ordi.


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de me livrer à un petit test dont voici le résultat





Dans un premier temps démarrage sur le Leopard du MacBook et examen de 3 disques

MacBook = DD interne de celui-ci
TM = Sauvegarde TM du Leopard sur une partition d'un DD externe en USB
DD SL = Système Snow Leopard installé sur l'autre partition du DD externe contenant TM

Les 4 premières lignes du tableau

Deuxième temps démarrage sur le SL installé sur le DD externe et l'examen à nouveau des 3 disques montrent les différences Les 4 lignes suivantes

Pour la différence en octets je pense que c'est du à l'indexation que SL a lançé

Je vous laisse interpréter les chiffres données ensuite en différence où, l'on voit notamment, que les comptes par SL varient entre 6,56% et 9,11% par rapport à Leopard :mouais:

Conclusion : SL ne compte pas comme Leo

Je n'ai pas cherché à voir si c'est l'histoire du ko informatique à 1024 octets ou le ko commercial à 1000 octets

Toujours est-il que ceux qui disent "chic avec SL je vais gagner de la place sur le DD" se leurrent

Le disque a exactement la même capacité mais vu différemment

D'ailleurs faites le test vous même avec un disque externe vu par SL, Leo ou Tiger 

Voili, voilou

PS : Je sais j'ai été un peu long


----------



## boddy (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

FileMaker Pro 8 fonctionne-t-il avec SL ou faut-il passer au version suivante ?

Merci à ceux qui ont essayé et qui ont la réponse


----------



## Rez2a (3 Septembre 2009)

@Dos Jones : oui SL ne compte pas comme Leo, si je fais le total de mes partitions SL+Windows j'arrive à 250 Go alors que Leopard en comptait 232. 
D'ailleurs je crois que c'est la norme, puisqu'il me semble que le comptage en base 1024 a d'autres "unités" maintenant (kio pour kibioctets, gio pour gibioctets, etc.), visible sous Linux qui affiche les tailles en Gio, Kio & cie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Conclusion : SL ne compte pas comme Leo&#8230;



Effectivement (info déjà donnée sur ce forum).


----------



## link.javaux (3 Septembre 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> A ton service link
> 
> Ps : *Sur les MAC INTEL il faut toujours choisir de formater en partition GUID !!!*
> Tu ne pourra surement pas installer Snow sans formater totalement ton mac pour créer un nouveau système de fichier : tableau de partition GUID et Mac OS étendu journalisé (= plus sur)




oui je vais devoir formater -_-' la flem


----------



## parafsuo54000 (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous
Voila j'ai installé SL hier, je le trouve assez réactif mais je voudrais le lancer avec kernel64.
Les touches 6 et 4 au boot n'ont aucun effet puisque dans les info système c'est indiqué "Noyau et extensions 64*bits :	Non"
Suis-je le seul de ce cas?
Je précise que 
-je n'ai aucun périphérique autres que ceux de l'imac (pas d'imprimante, pas de souris exotique, ni carte son externe...)
-l'efi est 64.
-c'est un imac 7.1 20p alu de 2007

Edit: Je me suis trompé de topic.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Ps : *Sur les MAC INTEL il faut toujours choisir de formater en partition GUID !!!*
> Tu ne pourra surement pas installer Snow sans formater totalement ton mac pour créer un nouveau système de fichier : tableau de partition GUID et Mac OS étendu journalisé (= plus sur)



Link n'a pas forcément fait de bétise, et a vraisemblablement toujours utilisé son Mac Intel tel qu'on lui a vendu, en GUID et HFS+ : 
c'est la mise à niveau vers 10.6 qui semble poser le problème (deux sujets ont été ouverts sur le Forum, par d'autres qui ont eu la même déconvenue : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/impossible-dinstaller-snow-leopard-275385.html) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Je vous laisse interpréter les chiffres données ensuite en différence où, l'on voit notamment, que les comptes par SL varient entre 6,56% et 9,11% par rapport à Leopard&#8230; :mouais:
> 
> Conclusion : SL ne compte pas comme Leo&#8230;
> 
> Je n'ai pas cherché à voir si c'est l'histoire du ko informatique à 1024 octets ou le ko commercial à 1000 octets&#8230;



J'ai pris l'article d'Apple : 0,073 divisé par 1,073 abouti à 6,87%, 
soit moins que tes 7,01 à 9,11% de différences,
ce qui laisse 1 ou 2% de gain réel, non ? 


Ce qui m'a paru intéressant, c'est de voir que ton Disque TM "garde" sa taille : le gag des unités ne toucherait donc que le Disque Interne, et ne se propagerait pas aux Externes.


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Link n'a pas forcément fait de bétise, et a vraisemblablement toujours utilisé son Mac Intel tel qu'on lui a vendu, en GUID et HFS+ :
> c'est la mise à niveau vers 10.6 qui semble poser le problème (deux sujets ont été ouverts sur le Forum, par d'autres qui ont eu la même déconvenue : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/impossible-dinstaller-snow-leopard-275385.html)




Sur ce post, les copies d'écrans montrent que son disque dur , n'utilise pas une carte de partition GUID, mais une carte Apple.


----------



## death_denied (3 Septembre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Ah ben justement, j'ai des nouvelles. Ma version d'iCompta n'était pas à jour; comme j'avais paramétré iCompta pour qu'il cherche les mises à jour tout seul, et qu'apparemment il ne l'a pas fait, je n'avais pas remarqué.
> 
> J'ai donc updaté en version 3.3.1, et tout va bien: plus de plantage à l'ouverture avec SL.
> 
> Ceci dit, Cyril Anger, l'excellent développeur d'iCompta, a annoncé sur son site qu'il travaillerait à une version SL dès qu'il aurait installé SL sur son ordi.


Je viens d'allumer mon iCompta et il me propose une mise à jour la 3.3.2 et dans le descriptif il est marqué: "Snow Leopard fixes"
Chapeau au développeur pour sa réactivité.


----------



## shenrone (3 Septembre 2009)

Vous constatez de grosse différence en bootant en 64 bits, car à mon dernier essai (sauf si je n'ai pas appuyé au bon moment) je n'ai pas constaté de différence


----------



## chacha95 (3 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Vous constatez de grosse différence en bootant en 64 bits, car à mon dernier essai (sauf si je n'ai pas appuyé au bon moment) je n'ai pas constaté de différence


Pour la carte graphique oui. Je suis passé sous cinébench, en OpenGL, de 5533 CB-GFX à 6145 CB-GFX.


----------



## PaniK (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

J ai un petit probleme d installation de Snow Leopard .

J etais sous tiger 10.4.10 mais j avais a l epoque recu un dvd de mise a jour vers la 10.5 Leopard que je n avais jamais effectué.

J ai donc decidé d effectuer la mise a jour avant de passer en 10.6 . Jusqu ici pas de probleme mais lorsque je veux effectuer la mise a jour 10.5 la procedure ce lance , le temps de decompte aussi (environ 30min) mais vers la fin mon iMac m indique que la procedure a echoué .

Je suis alors obligé de reinstaller Tiger , puis Leopard  .

J ai essayé la procedure 2 ou 3 fois ans succes


Si quelqu un peut  m aider merci d avance



Config

Mac OS X 10.5(9A581)
iMac7,1
Intel Core 2 Duo
2,8GhZ
150Go environ de libre


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Humm... Restes sous Leopard un moment, lances le navigateur et surtout fais toutes les mises à jour que tu as de dispo sous Leopard. Seulement ensuite tu lances l'upgrade en 10.6.
Ok?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Septembre 2009)

As-tu bien fais les mises à jour proposées dans "Mises À Jour de Logiciels" sous Leopard?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

PaniK a dit:


> J ai essayé la procedure 2 ou 3 fois ans succes



Un problème de RAM tierce ? 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2956?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Merci DarKPeDro, c'est ce que j'ai suggéré également! 
Mais au moins on est deux a penser ça.


----------



## PaniK (3 Septembre 2009)

Je suis entrain de faire les petites mises a jour , effectivement j aurai du commencer par ca

Pour la RAM non je ne pense pas j ai juste 1Go officiel


----------



## undertaker69 (3 Septembre 2009)

voila, j'ai lu un peu les post sur ce forum, et je pense que j'ai du passer a cote de la reponse a la question que je me pose:

je viens de commander SL aujourd'hui, et je me demandais si lors de l'installation il allait me supprimer les donnes stockes sur mon macbook pro, comme lors qu'on installe un nouvel OS sous win.....

dsl si la question a deja ete posée. et merci d'avance pour vos reponses.

Und3rtak3r


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Sur ce post, les copies d'écrans montrent que son disque dur , n'utilise pas une carte de partition GUID, mais une carte Apple.



Bien vu !

A force de me souvenir que :
"Un Mac à processeur Intel peut uniquement installer Mac OS X sur un disque de type « GUID_partition_scheme »."
et "Le programme d'installation n'installe Mac OS X pour ordinateur Macintosh à processeur Intel que sur les lecteurs qui possèdent le schéma de partition GUID.",

j'ai fini par oublier qu'on pouvait contourner ces théorèmes&#8230; :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h52 ----------




undertaker69 a dit:


> voila, j'ai lu un peu les post sur ce forum, et je pense que j'ai du passer a cote de la reponse a la question que je me pose



Oui, tu es passé à côté. :rateau:
Non, l'installation ne t'effacera rien si tu double-cliques le DVD sur ton Bureau pour faire une simple mise à jour = http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/snowinstal.html

Et va lire http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/installation-snow-leopard-la-procedure-273928.html en attendant de recevoir ton DVD.


----------



## undertaker69 (3 Septembre 2009)

merci a toi pour ta reponse rapide. 
je suis rassurer, car j'avais deja un probleme avec mon DD externe alors j'aurais preferer ne pas perdre ces donnees la

Und3rtak3r


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Undertaker: comme dit, aucun risque! 
Sauf si la MaJ plante...!


----------



## PaniK (3 Septembre 2009)

Voila apres un reboot je ne suis plus en 10.5 mais 10.5.8 

J hesite a faire l ultime misea jour 10.6 de peur de planter de nouveau et devoir tout refaire depuis le debut 10.4 puis 10.5 ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2009)

Je signale qu'une mise à jour Java est disponible pour Leopard. Pensez à la faire avant d'installer Snow Leopard. Sinon vous aurez des problèmes.


----------



## McIntouch (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !

J'ai essayé de trouver une réponse à ma question, ici sur les forums, sur le site d'Apple, etc. mais je n'y vois toujours pas clair... Alors désolé si ma question est un peu novice mais je me lance !

Pourquoi Snow Leopard semble poser des problèmes de compatibilité avec les logiciels tiers, les périphériques etc. ? Au fond, ne s'agit-il pas d'une mise à jour censée apporter du mieux ?

Depuis le passage d'OS Classique à OS X, je ne me souviens pas qu'une transition ait posée autant de soucis ? C'est à cause du 64 bits ?

Merci de m'éclairer !

Bien à vous.


----------



## Frodon (4 Septembre 2009)

McIntouch a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai essayé de trouver une réponse à ma question, ici sur les forums, sur le site d'Apple, etc. mais je n'y vois toujours pas clair... Alors désolé si ma question est un peu novice mais je me lance !
> 
> ...



Euh perso des problèmes de compatibilités avec les logiciels tiers, j'en ai eu à toutes mise à jour majeur, de 10.0 à 10.1.0, de 10.1 à 10.2.0, de 10.2 à 10.3.0, de 10.3 à 10.4.0, de 10.4 à 10.5.0 et de 10.5 à 10.6.0.

J'ai d'ailleurs eu plutôt moins de problèmes de compatibilité avec Snow Leopard que lors des mises à jour précédentes.

Ne serais pas la première fois que tu fais une mise à jour majeure dès sa sortie? Je veux dire, avant n'avais tu pas attendu quelques semaines/mois avant de faire une mise à jour majeure (que cela soit avec Mac OS X ou un autre OS)? Parce que des problèmes de compatibilités y'en a toujours lors de mises à jour majeure, et parfois même lors de mises à jour mineure (plus rare, mais ça existe).

Perso tous mes logiciels fonctionnent sans problème sous Snow Leopard, seuls quelques utilitaires (2 ou 3 max) ont nécessité une mise à jour.


----------



## schwebb (4 Septembre 2009)

McIntouch a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai essayé de trouver une réponse à ma question, ici sur les forums, sur le site d'Apple, etc. mais je n'y vois toujours pas clair... Alors désolé si ma question est un peu novice mais je me lance !
> 
> ...



C'est normal  : tous les logiciels n'évoluent pas en même temps. Il faut le temps aux développeurs de sortir une version adaptée quand c'est nécessaire.


----------



## irodp (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé SL et tout marche bien pour le moment, j'ai découvert (je suis un nouvel utilisateur mac) un outil qui s'appel monolingual, je lai lancé pour supprimer les langues inutiles et cela fait une demi heure qu'il tourne avec le message suppression et une barre de progression zebré. Est ce normal qu'il mette autant de temps ou est ce un problème lié à SL.

Merci


----------



## pickwick (4 Septembre 2009)

Attention à Monolingual et autres options de Macaroni qui font la même chose, certains logiciels comme MS Office demandent le maintien de ces langues pour pouvoir se mettre à jour......
Pour ta question cela peut dépendre des choix d'installation des langues que tu as fait au départ de l'installation de Snow Léopard.


----------



## irodp (4 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Attention à Monolingual et autres options de Macaroni qui font la même chose, certains logiciels comme MS Office demandent le maintien de ces langues pour pouvoir se mettre à jour......
> Pour ta question cela peut dépendre des choix d'installation des langues que tu as fait au départ de l'installation de Snow Léopard.



Ok merci pour l'avertissement mais SL ne m'a pas demandé la langue dans laquelle je voulais l'installer il l'a fait de lui même.


----------



## Yannick-sker (4 Septembre 2009)

Installation terminée. Ce fut rapide (une demi-heure environ) et pour l'instant tout marche à merveille, enfin bon mon mac n'ayant que 10 jours je n'avais pas grand chose non plus dessus. 

Je ne vois aucune différence, c'est ni plus rapide ni plus lent. Bon j'étais très heureux donc au moins pas de mauvaise surprise c'est déjà ça!

Seul GROS regret: le nouveau système graphique  (gamma 2.2) ne me donne pas une image aussi satisfaisante qu'avant. C'est soit trop sombre, soit trop clair, même en essayant un calibrage "pro" je ne m'en sors pas - faut dire que les réglages de couleurs ça a jamais été mon truc. 

Je vais voir si je trouve pas des profils préréglés sur le net, parce que là ça le gâche un peu tout le plaisir.


----------



## OuiOui (4 Septembre 2009)

Tout d'abord bienvenu à vous deux irodp et Yannick-sker 



irodp a dit:


> Ok merci pour l'avertissement mais SL ne m'a pas demandé la langue dans laquelle je voulais l'installer il l'a fait de lui même.



Lors de l'installation il fallait clicker sur "Personnaliser" au début et là tu aurais pu choisir les langues à installer  
Mais comme tu le sais déjà tu peux utiliser un logiciel tiers pour retirer les langues en trop, attention tout de même avec Monolingual il n'est peut être pas compatible avec Snow Leopard. (Notamment si la localisation des langues a changée ??? )  




Yannick-sker a dit:


> Installation terminée. Ce fut rapide (une demi-heure environ) et pour l'instant tout marche à merveille, enfin bon mon mac n'ayant que 10 jours je n'avais pas grand chose non plus dessus.
> 
> Je ne vois aucune différence, c'est ni plus rapide ni plus lent. Bon j'étais très heureux donc au moins pas de mauvaise surprise c'est déjà ça!
> 
> ...



Pour régler sur l'ancien gamma c'est facile  : 
Préférence Système -> Moniteurs -> Onglet Couleur -> Etalonner et là tu pourra choisir gamma 1.8


----------



## macbaya (4 Septembre 2009)

Hello,

J'ai installé SL et tout fonctionne bien. Pouvez-vous me dire pourquoi, je ne peux pas remettre les icones que j'avais modifiées auparavant.

Je peux copier l'icone que j'aimerais installer mais je ne peux pas "coller" celle-ci sur l'ancienne. Est-ce à cause de SL ou faut-il débloquer quelque chose ??  

Merci pour vos réponses.

MacBaya


----------



## IceandFire (4 Septembre 2009)

même question !  on peut changer les icones sauf sur les applis apple dont mail...merci


----------



## Fìx (4 Septembre 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> même question !  on peut changer les icones sauf sur les applis apple dont mail...merci



Et même réponse! :rateau:

=>http://forums.macg.co/customisation/sl-changer-les-icons-applications-apple-274924.html

_________=> http://forums.macg.co/5196250-post14.html

^^


----------



## IceandFire (4 Septembre 2009)

marche po  ... de même je viens de voir dans mail que mes mots de passe s'effacent de temps en temps...faut les remettre ... sympa


----------



## Fìx (4 Septembre 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> marche po  ... de même je viens de voir dans mail que mes mots de passe s'effacent de temps en temps...faut les remettre ... sympa



Peux pas aider plus.... j'suis toujours en 10.5!  _(merci Nemetschek  )_


----------



## IceandFire (4 Septembre 2009)

Merci quand même


----------



## claud (4 Septembre 2009)

Une question pour l'avenir :

Avec leo on pouvait réinstaller facilement son système (en cas de défaillance sérieuse) par la procédure "Archiver et installer" ; ça évitait le" fastidieux" "Effacer et installer".

Avec SL comment fera-t-on ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> même question !  on peut changer les icones sauf sur les applis apple dont mail...merci



Une réponse a été donnée ailleurs  que :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/probleme-icones-274582.html#post5198564
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/nos-desktop-sous-osx-180405-430.html#post5196200

= sélectionner dans Aperçu une zone ou la totalité de l'image, la Copier, puis la Coller sur la vignette des Infos.


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Par curiosité j ai regardé dans le system profiler et j'ai trouvé cela:

 System Version:    Mac OS X 10.6 (10A432)
  Kernel Version:    Darwin 10.0.0
  Boot Volume:    Christelle's MacBook
  Boot Mode:    Normal
  Computer Name:    Christelle's MacBook
  User Name:    Christelle Berthon (christelleberthon)
  Secure Virtual Memory:    Enabled
  64-bit Kernel and Extensions:    No
  Time since boot:    19:39

Je m'étonne de voir que le Kernel n'est pas un 64 bit. Est-ce normal? Avez vous le même tableaux dans la section software? Je précise que j'ai un Macbook Unibody de Juin 2009

Christelle

Official website :

http://www.christelleharpqueen.net/
http://www.youtube.com/christellester
http://www.myspace.com/christelleberthon

Audix Microphones and Seydel Endorsee


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2009)

Irish whistle a dit:


> Est-ce normal?



Bonjour,

Je te suggère de lire les pages 38-40-47 de ce topic pour trouver les réponses.


----------



## macbaya (4 Septembre 2009)

pour les icones :

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de solutions. J'ai téléphoné directement chez Apple. 

Le problème c'est que toutes les icones des applications qui ont été réécrites pour SL, ne peuvent, pour l'instant pas être modifiées. Pas de problème pour Iphoto, Imovie, etc mais Carnet d'adresses, safari, itunes, mail ne peuvent pas être modifiées pour l'instant.

Le technicien Apple a bien cherché une solution mais il n'y en a pas. Il va diriger ce problème plus haut...... ALORS ON VERRA BIEN d'ici la prochaine mise à jour.

BON WEEK END à tous

Mac Baya


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2009)

macbaya a dit:


> pour les icones :
> 
> Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de solutions.


Toi, tu n'as pas cliqué sur les mots écrits en gras et en bleu dans le post #1081 de Fix78 (en haut de cette page)&#8230;

ni sur les miens dans le #1086 !


----------



## macbaya (4 Septembre 2009)

Alors François MacG, tu es plus fort que les informaticiens d'Apple, c'est génial.......

Mais j'ai essayé tout ça, mais ça ne fonctionne pas, on ne peut pas Coller........

A+


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je te suggère de lire les pages 38-40-47 de ce topic pour trouver les réponses.




François je te remercie de m'avoir aiguillée sur ces pages aussi promptement, je pense avoir compris même si le système est prêt pour le 64 bit, je n'ai pas intérêt à démarrer en 64 bit (si j'ai bien compris et même si cette procédure me paraît complexe même pour une utilisatrice avertie que je suis)


----------



## IceandFire (4 Septembre 2009)

pour les icones c'est pareil pour moi rien ne marche on peut pas coller...:mouais:


----------



## macbaya (4 Septembre 2009)

Et comment fais-tu pour modifier le texte dans le dossier Ressource. L'ordi ne me laisse pas faire.... Je suis nulle, alors explique moi, pas par pas 

MERCI


----------



## omni (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Comme j'ai pas mal de problèmes avec SL je me suis dit "répare donc les autorisations, comme le conseillent si souvent les anciens sages..." Et hop je me dirige d'une souris sure, vers utilitaire de disque et HO stupeur !!! Réparation des autorisations est devenue réparation des PERMISSIONS !!! Décidément SL = trop fort dans les subtilités....
(par contre depuis cet après midi je le déteste et compte revenir à Léo... Trop de plantages qui se sont soldés par des arrêts "brutaux" via le bouton de la machine...)

Par contre c'est rigolo, les permissions redeviennent des autorisations dans les détails..
Bon trèfle de plaisanterie, j'ai ce message :

Réparation des permissions pour «*Hitachi 200G*»
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*private/etc/postfix/main.cf.default*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de -r--r--r-- .
«*private/etc/postfix/main.cf.default*» réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.

Réparation des permissions terminée

Dois-je faire quelque chose pour le "ATTENTION" fichier SUID ????

Merci à tous de vos éventuelles réponses....


----------



## macbaya (4 Septembre 2009)

A part cette histoire d'icones, qui n'est vraiment pas grâve, tout fonctionne TRES TRES BIEN.


A+

MacBaya


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2009)

macbaya a dit:


> Et comment fais-tu pour modifier le texte dans le dossier Ressource. L'ordi ne me laisse pas faire.... Je suis nulle, alors explique moi, pas par pas


On ne change pas le texte, on change le fichier.

Pas à pas : 
tu quittes l'application dont tu veux changer l'icône (sauf Finder et Corbeille, qui ne se quittent pas&#8230,
tu cherches l'application dans le dossier Applications, et tu Affiches le contenu du paquet avec un clic droit,
tu localises dans _Resources_ le fichier .icns que tu veux changer, 
tu le déplaces sur ton Bureau (et tu le sauvegardes plus tard ailleurs) et tu retiens son nom,
tu le remplaces par un autre fichier .icns qui contient l'icône que tu souhaites,
tu renommes ce nouveau fichier .icns du nom de l'original,
et tu relances l'application.

C'est pas génial, c'est très long à expliquer au téléphone, mais ça a marché pour certains. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h30 ----------




omni a dit:


> Réparation des permissions terminée


Tant que cette phrase s'affiche à la fin de la Réparation des autorisations, tu peux te détendre :

 les autorisations sont bel et bien réparées, et ne te feront aucun ennui même si le message SUID revient à chaque réparation.


Quand c'est mauvais, c'est une autre phrase, écrite en rouge au lieu de l'être en bleu.


----------



## EMqA (4 Septembre 2009)

IceandFire a dit:


> pour les icones c'est pareil pour moi rien ne marche on peut pas coller...:mouais:



Essayez Candybar.





.


----------



## Elendael (4 Septembre 2009)

Toutes mes excuses si ça a déjà été mentionné mais je rencontre un léger inconvénient avec Flash et Safari.
J'ai bien installé la dernière build de Flash mais systématiquement, le Moniteur d'Activité me signale une utilisation processeur de Flash à parfois plus de 80% alors qu'il n'est pas particulièrement sollicité. A onglets équivalents ouverts sous Leopard, je ne rencontre pas une telle charge processeur.

Je suis le seul dans cette situation ? Une idée d'une solution ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2009)

Sélectionner Flash dans Moniteur d'activité, puis cliquer sur le bouton _ Inspecter_ pour lire le log pourrait t'aiguiller.


----------



## Elendael (4 Septembre 2009)

Je l'inspecte mais peut-être tu peux m'éclairer sur ce que je suis censé chercher 
Parce que pour être honnête, je ne sais pas trop quoi regarder...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2009)

Cherche un mot qui t'aiguille vers autre chose  

Tu risques de ne pas trouver : des pistes ont été explorées sur  http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2142531&tstart=0
et il te faudra peut-être attendre un correctif / une bidouille / une mise à jour.

Mais garde espoir : mes avis ne sont pas toujours des plus pertinents.


----------



## mac-fan (5 Septembre 2009)

Excusé moi, mes ou ont voie ça flash dans le moniteur d'activité, moi il i a pas ça.


je suis avec firefox, parce que safari utilise beaucoup trop de ram 
(avez vous une solution a mon problème avec safari?)


----------



## clucibelle (5 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

Je voudrais bien acheter un IMAC 24" 2.93Ghz. Le vendeur n'a pas encore reçu les nouvelles machines avec snow léopard cependant il me propose ue machine de stock et il me fait l'installation (gratuitement) de snow leopard vant livraison.

Ma question est la suivante: Y-a-t-il une différence entre une machine achetée directement avec SL installé ou une machine upgradée?

Merci pour vos réponses....

Il y avait de fil pour ce genre de questions

Désolé mais je ne comprends pas cette réponse


----------



## LedZeFred (5 Septembre 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> Voui J'ai ce problème depuis quelques jours, non pas avec la télécommande, mais avec le bouton "marche/pause" (F8) de mon clavier.
> Lorsque je veux écouter un titre iTunes, VLC se lance en même temps !
> 
> A noter que je n'ai encore pas installé SL sur mon Mac.
> ...



J'ai le même problème ! et aucun changement avec le passage à SL 
il faut quitter iTunes pour se servir de la télécommande avec VLC et réciproquement !

ça vient de VLC ou de iTunes ou quoi ?


----------



## FlnY (5 Septembre 2009)

apres avoir reparer les permission j'obtien ceci , est ce que ca peut etre du a la lenteur de mon systeme?


----------



## claud (5 Septembre 2009)

non ; c'est un détail sans signification réelle pour l'utilisateur


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Septembre 2009)

Elendael a dit:


> Je l'inspecte mais peut-être tu peux m'éclairer sur ce que je suis censé chercher
> Parce que pour être honnête, je ne sais pas trop quoi regarder...



Tu peux aussi essayer de désinstaller ton FlashPlayer avant d'en réinstaller sa dernière version, encore une fois : Flash est capricieux (le désinstalleur est dans le dmg d'install ou sur le site Adobe).

Certains se sont sortis de leur souci de plugins en passant Safari en 32 bits (par la fenêtre des ses Informations Cmd-i).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h44 ----------




LedZeFred a dit:


> il faut quitter iTunes pour se servir de la télécommande avec VLC et réciproquement !


Tu as fait les dernières mises à jour (Apple Remote, ) ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------




floune13 a dit:


> apres avoir reparer les permission j'obtien ceci , est ce que ca peut etre du a la lenteur de mon systeme?


Tant que tu as le message "Réparation des permissions terminée", tu t'en fous.

Si tu as un autre message inscrit en rouge, tu t'inquiètes.


----------



## Wanya (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

moi j'ai juste une toute petite question, j'ai un imac 2,8 ghz core 2 duo acheté en Novembre 2008. J'ai installé Snow Leopard (sans aucun mal). 

Comment savoir si je tourne toujours en 32 bits ou en 64 bits ? (désolé si la question vous parait idiote... je suis novice sous Mac... lol)

MErci


----------



## bgali (5 Septembre 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> apres avoir reparer les permission j'obtien ceci , est ce que ca peut etre du a la lenteur de mon systeme?



Ce message existe depuis LEOPARD et il est sans importance pour nous ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h16 ----------




Wanya a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> moi j'ai juste une toute petite question, j'ai un imac 2,8 ghz core 2 duo acheté en Novembre 2008. J'ai installé Snow Leopard (sans aucun mal).
> 
> ...



Si tu ne l'as pas démarré en 64 bits il fonctionne en 32 bits par défaut.

Vas sur "moniteur" dans les utilitaires et tu verras ce qui tourne en 32 bits et ce qui tourne en 64 bits

Attention si tu démarres en 64 bits en appuyant sur  6 et 4 en même temps au démarrage tu auras des applications qui ne marcheront certainement pas 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h19 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Je signale qu'une mise à jour Java est disponible pour Leopard. Pensez à la faire avant d'installer Snow Leopard. Sinon vous aurez des problèmes.



Pourquoi, la MAJ java leopard est sortie APRÈS SL ??????


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Septembre 2009)

bgali a dit:


> Pourquoi, la MAJ java leopard est sortie APRÈS SL ??????


Pour que les premiers essuyent les plâtres ! 

(Elendael, si tu m'entends&#8230


----------



## bgali (5 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour que les premiers essuyent les plâtres !
> 
> (Elendael, si tu m'entends)



Sympa, la réponse mais j'espère fausse ! D'ailleurs je n'ai pas de problème


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2009)

bgali a dit:


> Pourquoi, la MAJ java leopard est sortie APRÈS SL ??????



C'est indépendant.


----------



## ldrt33 (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous . Excusez moi mais je n'ai pas suivi le topic depuis le début et j'ai une question : j'ai un imac alu fonctionnant sous tiger et j'ai acheté SL à 29 euros sur apple store vais je pouvoir l'installer ??? et surtourt l'utiliser et ce que cela accélerera  mon ordi ???


----------



## Frodon (5 Septembre 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> apres avoir reparer les permission j'obtien ceci , est ce que ca peut etre du a la lenteur de mon systeme?



T'inquiètes, c'est normal. Cela signifie que ce fichier dispose d'un flag SUID qui fait qu'il s'exécute avec un utilisateur particulier.

C'est un message informatif, et c'est parce que lors de l'installation d'Apple Remote Desktop, le logiciel d'installation positionne ce flag qui est nécessaire au bon fonctionnement de ARD.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h49 ----------




Nabaztag33 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous . Excusez moi mais je n'ai pas suivi le topic depuis le début et j'ai une question : j'ai un imac alu fonctionnant sous tiger et j'ai acheté SL à 29 euros sur apple store vais je pouvoir l'installer ???



Légalement: Non

Techniquement: Oui


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

Je m'en vais acheter ce nouveau mac os cette après midi que je vais n'empresser d'installer dès mon retour.
Toutefois, je n'ai pas mon disque dur de sauvegarde. Puis je quand même installer ce SL ? ou alors je vais perdre toutes mes données genre photos, videos, après l'installation ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2009)

djayhh a dit:


> Je m'en vais acheter ce nouveau mac os cette après midi que je vais n'empresser d'installer dès mon retour.
> Toutefois, je n'ai pas mon disque dur de sauvegarde. Puis je quand même installer ce SL ? ou alors je vais perdre toutes mes données genre photos, videos, après l'installation ?



Question maintes fois posée et la réponse est toujours la même : avec la mise à jour simple (par dessus le système existant), les données ne sont pas effacées. Mais ça n'empêche qu'il est fortement conseillé de faire une sauvegarde de ses données avant de procéder à l'installation de la bête.

En revanche, si tu passes par la procédure effacer et installer, là oui, le contenu de ton disque dur est effacé et il te faut importer tes données et applications depuis une sauvegarde, que tu auras faite avant.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (5 Septembre 2009)

Non, normalement, tu ne perds pas tes données. Mais avec ce genre de MAJ majeures, il aurait quand même été plus prudent de prévoir un disque de sauvegarde 

Néanmoins, je pense que tout va bien se passer


----------



## dj-sn0w00b (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec ma connection airport. C'est apparu comme ca... je ne sais pas du tout d'où ca vient. Je suis pas sûr que c'est un lien avec SL.

Ca me met "adresse...assignée". J'ai la connection avec le réseau mais pas avec internet. J'ai vu sur un sujet qu'il disait de réparer les permissions du disque. Je l'ai fait, cependant, une autorisation n'est pas réparée. La même qui est indiqué un peu plus haut sur le fil du sujet.

Savez-vous ce que je peux faire d'autre pour retrouver ma connection à internet ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## BS0D (5 Septembre 2009)

Tiens petite question pour laquelle je reste sans réponse tellement les avis sont partagés : 

avec le DVD de Snow Leo que j'ai eu pour 30 (une mise à jour, comme ils appellent ça), si je veux faire un clean install :

--> est ce que je peux balancer le DVD de SL dans mon mac ou est ce que je dois réinstaller Leopard fourni avec l'ordi d'abord ? 

Les avis sont partagés et je sais pas trop sur quel pied danser...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

oui c'est sûr ! c'est la dualité entre assurer mais attendre et être pressé mais prendre un risque 

juste pour info, quel avatange a la procédure effacer puis installer sur la mise à jour simple (par dessus le système existant) ??
j'ai lu un peu tout et n'importe quoi sur ce sujet là.


----------



## dj-sn0w00b (5 Septembre 2009)

J'ai trouvé l'erreur... on m'avait communiqué un mauvais mot de passe. Bizarre qu'il se connecte quand même au réseau.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

djayhh a dit:


> oui c'est sûr ! c'est la dualité entre assurer mais attendre et être pressé mais prendre un risque
> 
> juste pour info, quel avatange a la procédure effacer puis installer sur la mise à jour simple (par dessus le système existant) ??
> j'ai lu un peu tout et n'importe quoi sur ce sujet là.



on m'a surtout dit que ça permettait un gain de place énorme.. tandis que d'autres me disent que c'est plus un gain d'efficacité car le nouveau système est moins pollué par l'ancien...
alors que d'autres soutiennent que ça ne change rien l'une ou l'autre manière


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Tiens petite question pour laquelle je reste sans réponse tellement les avis sont partagés :
> 
> avec le DVD de Snow Leo que j'ai eu pour 30&#8364; (une mise à jour, comme ils appellent ça), si je veux faire un clean install :
> 
> ...



Option 1 : tu mets le DVD de Snow Leopard dans le lecteur de ton Mac, tu fais "effacer et installer", ce qui efface le contenu de ton disque, dont Leopard, et tu installes Snow Leopard.

Option 2 : tu réinstalles Leopard d'abord. Puis tu mets le DVD de Snow Leopard dans le lecteur de ton Mac, tu fais "effacer et installer", ce qui efface le contenu de ton disque, dont Leopard, et tu installes Snow Leopard.


A ton avis, quelle option est la bonne car la plus simple ?  




djayhh a dit:


> oui c'est sûr ! c'est la dualité entre assurer mais attendre et être pressé mais prendre un risque
> 
> juste pour info, quel avatange a la procédure effacer puis installer sur la mise à jour simple (par dessus le système existant) ??
> j'ai lu un peu tout et n'importe quoi sur ce sujet là.



Certains ne jurent que par cette méthode qui permet de repartir avec un système totalement neuf. Cela dit, maintenant qu'il n'y a plus l'option d'installation par Archiver et installer, je pense que l'installation simple est aussi un bon choix. D'ailleurs, en ce qui me concerne c'est cette méthode là que j'utiliserai.

Tu peux toujours commencer par une installation simple. Si ça va, tu laisses comme ça. Si au contraire, tu as de gros problèmes, alors tu refais l'installation par effacer et installer.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Option 1 : tu mets le DVD de Snow Leopard dans le lecteur de ton Mac, tu fais "effacer et installer", ce qui efface le contenu de ton disque, dont Leopard, et tu installes Snow Leopard.
> 
> Option 2 : tu réinstalles Leopard d'abord. Puis tu mets le DVD de Snow Leopard dans le lecteur de ton Mac, tu fais "effacer et installer", ce qui efface le contenu de ton disque, dont Leopard, et tu installes Snow Leopard.
> 
> ...



ça ne bouffe pas plus de place ?


----------



## BS0D (5 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Option 1 : tu mets le DVD de Snow Leopard dans le lecteur de ton Mac, tu fais "effacer et installer", ce qui efface le contenu de ton disque, dont Leopard, et tu installes Snow Leopard.
> 
> Option 2 : tu réinstalles Leopard d'abord. Puis tu mets le DVD de Snow Leopard dans le lecteur de ton Mac, tu fais "effacer et installer", ce qui efface le contenu de ton disque, dont Leopard, et tu installes Snow Leopard.
> 
> ...


 
Right, bon je vois que la seule solution c'est d'avoir Leo installé... ce qui était ma question, et ce qui fait suer.

Merci quand meme.


----------



## wild thing (5 Septembre 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Right, bon je vois que la seule solution c'est d'avoir Leo installé... ce qui était ma question, et ce qui fait suer.
> 
> Merci quand meme.



Justement non, la réponse à ta question est que tu peux installer SL sans avoir Léo dessus!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2009)

djayhh a dit:


> ça ne bouffe pas plus de place ?


Non. 

De toutes façons, une fois que tu as fait l'installation il te faut récupérer tes données depuis une sauvegarde. Et si tu le fais avec l'assistant migration de Mac OS X, qui est la façon la plus simple, tu vas remettre tous les autres éléments qui étaient présents dans le système (fichiers de préférences,...). Et au final, en terme de place, ça va revenir au même que l'installation simple.

Sinon, il faut que tu le fasses manuellement et depuis un clone fait avec un logiciel comme Carbon Copy Cloner (avec Time Machine ce n'est pas possible). Mais la différence de taille n'est à mon avis pas énorme et ne justifie pas en soi le recours à cette méthode.

Et ta place, je ne m'em...rai pas : je ferai l'installation simple. Après je vois ce que ça donne.




BS0D a dit:


> Right, bon je vois que la seule solution c'est d'avoir Leo installé... ce qui était ma question, et ce qui fait suer.
> 
> Merci quand meme.



De 2 choses l'une : 

- soit tu as Leopard installé. Dans ce cas, tu achètes la version à 29&#8364; et tu fais l'installation de Snow Leopard selon la méthode qui te convient le plus.
- soit tu as Tiger installé. Dans ce cas, tu achètes la Mac Box Set puis tu fais l'installation de Snow Leopard selon la méthode qui t'agrée.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Septembre 2009)

Même si&#8230;depuis Tiger tu peux théoriquement passer directement à Snow Leopard, je conseillerais de laisser Apple avoir confiance en toi, en achetant la MBS&#8230;!


----------



## verazano (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'installer snow leopard, jusqu'à là tout ce passe bien.
Mais j'ai un ptit souci avec microsoft word 2004 , son icône n'apparait pas dans le dock.
Je ne sais pas si c'est ici que je dois poser, ma question mais je ne voulais pas crée un topic juste pour cela.

Aurait t'il une solution à ce problème ?

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2009)

verazano a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens d'installer snow leopard, jusqu'à là tout ce passe bien.
> Mais j'ai un ptit souci avec microsoft word 2004 , son icône n'apparait pas dans le dock.
> ...


Le dock ne contient que des alias Va chercher bonheur dans le dossier "Applications" et glisse celle de Word sur ton dock


----------



## verazano (5 Septembre 2009)

euh en faite je crois que je me suis mal exprimé 

Lorsque je met l'alias de word dans le dock l'icône n'apparait pas 

En gros je déplace l'icône de word dans le dock et là normalement j'ai la belle icône bleu w de word qui s'affiche mais là non rien j'ai l'alias qui est bien présent mais pas d'icône.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2009)

verazano a dit:


> euh en faite je crois que je me suis mal exprimé
> 
> *Lorsque je met l'alias de word dans le dock l'icône n'apparait pas*
> 
> En gros je déplace l'icône de word dans le dock et là normalement j'ai la belle icône bleu w de word qui s'affiche mais là non rien j'ai l'alias qui est bien présent mais pas d'icône.


C'est l'application qu'il faut glisser&#8230;

Tu es sûr que ton Word est encore présent dans tes "Applications" ?


----------



## verazano (5 Septembre 2009)

oui toujours  et je viens de voir que j'ai dis encore une bourde : je met bien l'application dans le dock 

Ce soir je crois que cela va être au lit très vite


----------



## BS0D (5 Septembre 2009)

verazano a dit:


> oui toujours  et je viens de voir que j'ai dis encore une bourde : je met bien l'application dans le dock
> 
> Ce soir je crois que cela va être au lit très vite


 Et si tu lances Word, que tu cliques droit sur l'icone dans le dock (quand il est lancé) et que tu fais "garder dans le dock" ? nan ?


----------



## verazano (5 Septembre 2009)

bon finalement j'ai pu régler le problème en :

- Enlevant l'icône du dock
- Redémarrer le mac
- Remettre l'icône dans le dock

Merci pour votre aide et désolé pour ne pas avoir été assez clair dans l'explication de mon problème


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2009)

verazano a dit:


> bon finalement j'ai pu régler le problème en :
> 
> - Enlevant l'icône du dock
> - Redémarrer le mac
> ...



Tu as fait une réparation des autorisations de disque après avoir installé Snow Leopard ?


----------



## verazano (6 Septembre 2009)

ouai j'en ai fait une 
Le problème est un peu étrange 
Surtout que j'ai remarqué hier après avoir fraichement installé snow que mon mac était un peu lent. Depuis le redemarrage d'hier tout est rentré dans l'ordre et j'ai pu apprécier la réactivité de snow


----------



## irodp (6 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

une petite question d'un nouvel utilisateur. J'ai installé SL mais par défaut, donc je me retrouve avec une multitude de langues installées. Je voudrais lancé monolingual pour faire le tri mais plusieurs personnes m'ont dit que si j'avais la suite office les mises à jour ne se feront plus, pouvez vous m'aider.

Merci


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2009)

Hummm c'est des imbécilités à mon goût...
Supprimer des langues que tu n'utilises pas n'empêchera pas une quelconque mise à jour, sauf si tu supprimes l'anglais par exemple.
Gardes les langues "majeures" quand même.


EDIT
Je retire&#8230;
Fais attention quand même, effectivement certaines apps nécessitent le maintien de certaines langues, mais ça reste une débilité sans nom.


----------



## iota (6 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

j'ai une petite question (vu que j'ai enfin installé Snow Leopard ce week-end).

Dans Aperçu, lorsque l'on fait une recherche dans un document PDF, je ne retrouve plus le mode d'affichage des résultats sous forme d'extraits de textes (voir ici ou là si je ne suis clair).

Savez-vous si ce mode d'affichage des résultats est toujours présent ?

Les seules présentations de résultat disponibles affiche au choix, soit les pages sous forme de vignettes, soit les numéros de page.

@+
iota


----------



## shenrone (6 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part je me sert d'une imprimante HP via ma freebox (qui me sert donc de serveur d'impression), mais depuis le passage à SL je n'arrive plus a la reconfigurer...


Si quelqu'un peu m'aider...


----------



## Maximus1 (7 Septembre 2009)

Hier j'ai changé d'ordinateur, j'ai opté pour un Imac. Avant, j'avais un powermac g5. Sur ce power Mac, j'avais Eye Tv d'installé, mais lorsque j'ai essayé d'installer EyeTv sur mon nouvel ordinateur, rien n'a fonctionné. Il semble que mon ordi ne détecte pas le câble. Tout le logiciel est bien installé, mais il n'y a aucune réponse lorsque je clique sur play. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? Je crois que ça rapport avec la nouvelle version...


----------



## Smaxintosh (7 Septembre 2009)

Une question bete mais, comme SL est censé repartir les taches entre les proc graphiques tout seul, plus aucune utilité sur un MBP doté de 2 cartes de choisir "meilleures perf" ou "meilleure autonomie" ?


----------



## Dead head (7 Septembre 2009)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Une question bete mais, comme *SL est censé repartir les taches entre les proc graphiques tout seul*, plus aucune utilité sur un MBP doté de 2 cartes de choisir "meilleures perf" ou "meilleure autonomie" ?



Bonjour.

Où as-tu lu cela, je ne l'ai vu nulle part ?


----------



## j-j (7 Septembre 2009)

Dans le carnet d'adresse le domicile des contacts ne s'affiche pas tous. Je synchronise avec un iPhone et sur ce dernier les adresses apparaissent tous pour chaque contact...

Il y a t-il des cas similaire ?


----------



## LedZeFred (7 Septembre 2009)

LedZeFred a dit:


> J'ai le même problème ! et aucun changement avec le passage à SL
> il faut quitter iTunes pour se servir de la télécommande avec VLC et réciproquement !
> 
> ça vient de VLC ou de iTunes ou quoi ?



ça se complique avec la télécommande : sur VLC et EyeTV même en ayant quitté iTunes, celui-ci se lance et joue quand j'appuie sur arrêt et s'arrête quand j'appuie sur play, idem avec la touche F8 ! Chez vous pas ce problème ??


----------



## OuiOui (7 Septembre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'ai une petite question (vu que j'ai enfin installé Snow Leopard ce week-end).
> 
> ...



En effet l'affichage des résultat sous forme d'extraits de textes semble avoir disparu


----------



## Fìx (7 Septembre 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> En effet l'affichage des résultat sous forme d'extraits de textes semble avoir disparu



Il ne faut pas faire « &#63743;+F », comme dans Safari, à tout hasard?


----------



## smarquis (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je possède Léopard et il fonctionne très bien. J'envisage de passer sur Snow. Que me recommandez-vous: La mise à jours ou l'installation d'un nouveau système.

Si d'aventure j'opte pour l'installation d'un nouveau système, ce qui est le plus usant c'est de paramétrer les messageries en plus de devoir réinstaller tous les logiciels. Y a t'il un moyen de faire migrer la BAL d'un système à l'autre sans perdre les messages ni le paramétrage, un peu comme sous outlook en copiant le .pst.

Merci


----------



## Dead head (7 Septembre 2009)

smarquis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède Léopard et il fonctionne très bien. J'envisage de passer sur Snow. Que me recommandez-vous: La mise à jours ou l'installation d'un nouveau système.
> 
> ...



Tu sauvegardes le dossier Mail qui est situé dans ta petite maison > Bibliothèque. Une fois l'installation de Snow Leopard effectuée, tu placeras ta sauvegarde dans ta petite maison > Bibliothèque. Tu devrais ainsi retrouver tous tes courriels, tes dossiers Mail et, je pense, le paramétrage de tes comptes électroniques.


----------



## Smaxintosh (7 Septembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Où as-tu lu cela, je ne l'ai vu nulle part ?



Je sais pas, c'est ce que je comprenais par "OpenCL laisse aux applications le soin de definir la puissance de votre processeur graphique". Donc apparemment il faut continuer de choisir la carte graphique soit meme ?


----------



## LeProf (7 Septembre 2009)

Maximus1 a dit:


> Hier j'ai changé d'ordinateur, j'ai opté pour un Imac. Avant, j'avais un powermac g5. Sur ce power Mac, j'avais Eye Tv d'installé, mais lorsque j'ai essayé d'installer EyeTv sur mon nouvel ordinateur, rien n'a fonctionné. Il semble que mon ordi ne détecte pas le câble. Tout le logiciel est bien installé, mais il n'y a aucune réponse lorsque je clique sur play. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? Je crois que ça rapport avec la nouvelle version...


 
c'est peut être tout simplement que ton logiciel est une version pour power pc et que ton nouvel imac a un processeur intel.

Vois si tu ne peux pas télécherger une nouvel version à jour de ton logiciel eyeTV. En tout cas, je ne pense pas que cela est un rapport avec SL.


----------



## Rez2a (7 Septembre 2009)

LedZeFred a dit:


> ça se complique avec la télécommande : sur VLC et EyeTV même en ayant quitté iTunes, celui-ci se lance et joue quand j'appuie sur arrêt et s'arrête quand j'appuie sur play, idem avec la touche F8 ! Chez vous pas ce problème ??



C'est parce que depuis Snow Leopard, la touche play du clavier ou de la remote lance iTunes lorsque celui-ci est fermé et que ce n'est pas une application qui utilise la remote qui a le focus (comme QuickTime par exemple, le seul soft pleinement compatible avec la télécommande sous 10.6 pour l'instant j'imagine).
Tu vas me répondre que VLC et EyeTV sont des applications censées être compatibles avec la remote, mais elles n'ont pas encore eu de mise à jour pour 10.6, je pense que ça va être un des premiers problèmes corrigés par les développeurs de ce genre de softs puisqu'ils en sont tous victimes.



> Je sais pas, c'est ce que je comprenais par "OpenCL laisse aux applications le soin de definir la puissance de votre processeur graphique". Donc apparemment il faut continuer de choisir la carte graphique soit meme ?



Le but d'OpenCL n'est pas de choisir la carte graphique la plus adaptée mais d'utiliser la carte graphique pour accélérer les calculs, pour avoir le même rôle que le processeur en schématisant, donc je pense qu'il va quand même falloir continuer à switcher entre les deux CG et que OpenCL fonctionnera avec la CG actuellement utilisée.
De toute façon, à ma connaissance il n'y a pas encore d'application qui en tire parti.


----------



## Rider (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Ma question risque de vous paraître assez basique, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de sujets qui la traitaient. 

Immédiatement après avoir reçu la Mac Box Set (j'étais sur Tiger), j'ai installé Snow Leopard. Au redémarrage, j'ai remarqué que les fichiers qui étaient là auparavant y étaient toujours (ainsi que les réglages...ce qui en soi est cool même si j'avais fait une sauvegarde), mais le fait que SL se soit installé "par dessus" présente aussi quelques légers inconvénients : aucune trace d'un éventuel dossier Téléchargements (ce qui peut-être facilement crée m'enfin...) et autres petits détails (l'ancienne version d'iLife et des autres logiciels est toujours là).

Ma question est donc : est-ce que l'OS Tiger est aussi resté installé et si oui, peut-on le désinstaller tout en gardant SL ??

Merci d'avance...


PS. SL a quand même l'air d'être excellent !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Tu as fait une mise à niveau 10.4 vers 10.6 : un double-clic dans le Finder, et c'est parti.

Le DVD a placé le Système 10.4 dans un dossier, il a installé le Système 10.6, puis il a effacé le dossier 10.4.
Et tout ce qu'il a fait à tes données et applis perso, c'est de les trier, pour placer les incompatibles dans un dossier à la racine du HD, mais en laissant tout le reste à sa place = la magie de SnowLeo.

_ Téléchargements_ devrait être à la racine de ta Maison, et dans la partie droite du Dock.


----------



## Rider (7 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu as fait une mise à niveau 10.4 vers 10.6 : un double-clic dans le Finder, et c'est parti.
> 
> ...



Merci, mais le dossier téléchargements (auquel j'étais habitué sur un autre ordi ) n'est présent ni à la racine maison ni sur la partie droite du dock comme c'était le cas sur Leopard...à croire qu'il a gardé l'arborescence Finder présente sur Tiger...

Pour le reste, je n'ai donc pas besoin de supprimer quoi que ce soit ? En installant iLife 09, l'ancienne se supprimera automatiquement ?


EDIT : il vient "d'apparaître" dans la racine maison mais toujours pas dans le Dock (je vais le glisser et actualiser un peu le dock, qui contient toujours iWeb ;-) )


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Septembre 2009)

L'installation de SL ne supprime aucun logiciel, et aucune donnée : au maximum, elle les déplace vers un dossier réservé (comme le Previous System de l'Archiv&Install, si tu vois ce que je veux dire).
Tu as trouvé iLife '09 ?

Tu as cherché Téléchargements dans Spotlight ? Tu as tenté un téléchargement ?


Bien sûr, tu as vérifié dans le menu Pomme que tu étais bien en 10.6 (une install foireuse laisse effectivement  l'ancien OS X en place : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2951?viewlocale=fr_FR).


----------



## macbaya (7 Septembre 2009)

Hello,

En ce qui concerne les icones personnalisées que l'on arrive pas à modifier avec SL, j'ai trouvé la solution en surfant sur d'autres sites.

Si vous le savez déjà tant mieux mais voilà comment j'ai fait et ça a marché :

ouvrir la nouvelle icone, puis "lire les informations", ensuite, il faut ouvrir le cadenas, tout en bas de l'affiche et modifier "lecture seule" en "lecture et écriture". PUIS

ouvrir l'application à modifier, puis "lire les informations" ensuite, il faut ouvrir le cadenas, tout en bas à droite de l'affiche et modifier "lecture seule" en "lecture et écriture". ENSUITE, on peut sans problème "copier" - "coller" les icones désirées.

Bonne soirée à tous.

Mac Baya


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2009)

Salut.



OuiOui a dit:


> En effet l'affichage des résultat sous forme d'extraits de textes semble avoir disparu


Oui, je pense aussi... Dommage, c'était la seule présentation des résultats vraiment utile... :hein: 

@+
iota


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Est-ce que Snow Leopard permet-il de visionner des vidéos sans lire les sous-titres quand on les enlève pour les voir ?
> 
> Merci.



UP !


----------



## iota (7 Septembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> UP !


Je comprends déjà pas la question  
Tu les enlèves pour les voir ??? (Perso, si je les enlève c'est pour ne pas les voir )

Quel format de fichier ? Quel conteneur, quel type de sous-titre ?

@+
iota


----------



## smarquis (7 Septembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Tu sauvegardes le dossier Mail qui est situé dans ta petite maison > Bibliothèque. Une fois l'installation de Snow Leopard effectuée, tu placeras ta sauvegarde dans ta petite maison > Bibliothèque. Tu devrais ainsi retrouver tous tes courriels, tes dossiers Mail et, je pense, le paramétrage de tes comptes électroniques.



merci.... et tu me recommande quoi, la mise à jour ou l'installation d'un système tout neuf.


----------



## gibey (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir et désolé si la réponse a déjà été donné, mais je n'ai pas eu la force de parcourir les 56 pages, mais j'en ai quand même parcouru une bonne dizaine... Voila ma question, j'ai SL sur un macbook pro de la fin de l'année. Sur internet, j'ai vu qu'il fallait activer le 64bits, en écrivant arch=86_64 dans un fichier se trouvant dans la bibliothèque. Ce fichier est dans : /Bibliotheques/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/
C'est larchive com.apple.Boot.plist
Je l'ai ouvert avec Texedit et mis après Kernel Flags arch=x86_64. Cependant je n'arrive pas à sauvegarder ces changements  sans doute que je ne fais pas la bonne procédure... Peut-être faut il ouvrir ce fichier en tant qu'administrateur, mais pour cela je ne sais comment faire... :rose: désolé pour cette question idiote et merci d'avance pour vos lumières. J'avais modifié en faisant "lire les infos" les autorisations d'écriture et de lecture pour tous, mais cela ne semble pas avoir été suffisant...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2009)

gibey a dit:


> Bonsoir et désolé si la réponse a déjà été donné, mais je n'ai pas eu la force de parcourir les 56 pages, mais j'en ai quand même parcouru une bonne dizaine... Voila ma question, j'ai SL sur un macbook pro de la fin de l'année. Sur internet, j'ai vu qu'il fallait activer le 64bits, en écrivant arch=86_64 dans un fichier se trouvant dans la bibliothèque. Or en l'ouvrant avec textedit et en faisant l'ajout indiqué sur internet, je n'arrive pas à sauvegarder ces changements  sans doute que je ne fais pas la bonne procédure... Peut-être faut il ouvrir ce fichier en tant qu'administrateur, mais pour cela je ne sais comment faire... :rose: désolé pour cette question idiote et merci d'avance pour vos lumières



Les droits du dossier /Bibliothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration empêchent de modifier le fichier /Bibliothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist

1. Tu changes les droits du dossier SystemConfiguration => admin -> lecture et écriture
2. Tu changes les droits du fichier com.apple.Boot.plist => admin -> lecture et écriture
3. Tu modifies comme indiqué le fichier com.apple.Boot.plist à l'aide de TextEdit
4. Tu fais une réparation des autorisations à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque.
5. Tu redémarres.

Ah! Ouai, un dernier truc : pour modifier les droits, tu fais un cmd+I sur le dossier et sur le fichier et ouvres le cadenas de Partages et permissions.


----------



## gibey (7 Septembre 2009)

un grand merci, je n'avais pas fait le point 1 que tu indiques... Je vais lancer les réparations d'autorisations et à moi le 64 bits  
En réparant les autorisations j'ai ce message d'erreur, que faire (je n'ose pas éteindre mon mac) 
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.

D'avance merci


----------



## CBi (8 Septembre 2009)

gibey a dit:


> un grand merci, je n'avais pas fait le point 1 que tu indiques... Je vais lancer les réparations d'autorisations et à moi le 64 bits
> En réparant les autorisations j'ai ce message d'erreur, que faire (je n'ose pas éteindre mon mac)
> ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
> 
> D'avance merci



J'ai le même message. Sans doute pas de souci.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2009)

Message à caractère informatif signalant que la mise à jour ARD client 3.3.1 a modifié certains droits et qu'ils ne seront pas rétablis (parce que c'est mieux comme ça). Ce message disparaîtra à la prochaine mise à jour.


----------



## gibey (8 Septembre 2009)

Ok merci


----------



## bloomis2 (8 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour!

Désolé si vous y avez déjà répondu (mais google me dit que non, après plus d'une heure de recherches!) mais j'ai un gros problème avec Quicktime X... 

Les videos rament, saccadent. 

Avec QT7, mes vidéos (H.264, 1920&#8198;×&#8198;1080, .mov) se lisaient de façon parfaitement fluide. J'attendais avec impatience snow léopard pour sa nouvelle version de quicktime, et les vidéos rament... Y'a il une solution? 

Je sais que j'ai encore la version 7, que je peux l'avoir en PRO gratuitement.. Mais bon j'aurai aimé utiliser la nouvelle.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Vicking50 (8 Septembre 2009)

Heu ce SL il me fait m'onterroger, par exemple un script tout simple automator:
1 - regarder date de naissance dans carnet d adresse 
2 - dans mail envoyer voeux d'anniversaire
et bien CA MARCHE PAS Pourquoi ? mystère si quelqu'un a la solution,
3 - le carnet d'adresse et bien en haut il s appelle adress book et en bas les fiches c'est edit, avant c'était modifier et le français il est où ???
pareil si quelqu'un a la réponse, elle est la bienvenue ?
Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2009)

bloomis2 a dit:


> Avec QT7, mes vidéos (H.264, 1920&#8198;×&#8198;1080, .mov) se lisaient de façon parfaitement fluide. J'attendais avec impatience snow léopard pour sa nouvelle version de quicktime, et les vidéos rament... Y'a il une solution?


Bonjour, et bienvenue,

Mettre à jour tes codecs (Perian, surtout), virer les inutiles, et ne pas oublier le MPEG2component.
Sinon, certains .mov et tous les QTVR ne passeront pas dans QT X, 
et QT 7 te restera indispensable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h06 ----------




Vicking50 a dit:


> 3 - le carnet d'adresse et bien en haut il s appelle adress book et en bas les fiches c'est edit, avant c'était modifier
> et le français il est où ???


Dans la prochaine mise à jour de SL.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Septembre 2009)

Snow Leopard reste stable quand même, et la sortie a été moins chaotique que celle de son prédécesseur, avec un taux de switch très rapide et élevé! 

Pas de panique à ceux qui voudraient passer à SL, c'est que du bon pour une majorité!


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ...
> Mettre à jour tes codecs (Perian, surtout), virer les inutiles, et ne pas oublier le MPEG2component....




Le MPEG2Component, tu veux parler de celui vendu par Apple à 20$?

Il faut retourner sur son Compte AppleStore pour retélécharger une version mise à jour pour SnowLeo?


----------



## smarquis (8 Septembre 2009)

Justement j'y reviens.... Mise à jour ou système neuf... qu'est-ce que vous me recommandez?


----------



## macaronique (8 Septembre 2009)

smarquis a dit:


> Justement j'y reviens.... Mise à jour ou système neuf... qu'est-ce que vous me recommandez?


Mise à jour... c'est beaucoup plus simple et plus rapide (parce qu'on n'a pas besoin de restaurer tous ses fichiers après) et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes.


----------



## bedwellO (8 Septembre 2009)

Par défaut snow léopard fonctionne en 32 ou 64 bit ? j'ai un soucis avec un driver minolta pour un copieur connecté


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Le MPEG2Component, tu veux parler de celui vendu par Apple à 20$?
> 
> Il faut retourner sur son Compte AppleStore pour retélécharger une version mise à jour pour SnowLeo?


Je parlais bien de lui.

Et il n'a pas été mis à jour : 
donc ou tu l'as parce que tu as fait une mise à niveau (ou une clean install avec migration des données), et tu n'as pas besoin de le retélécharger, 
ou tu es totalement (re)parti de zéro pour installer SL, et tu le (re)télécharges comme tout le reste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h19 ----------




bedwellO a dit:


> Par défaut snow léopard fonctionne en 32 ou 64 bit ? j'ai un soucis avec un driver minolta pour un copieur connecté



http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136064/snow-leopard-le-noyau-demarre-en-32-bits-par-defaut
= essaie de passer ton driver en 32-bit ou sous Rosetta (par la fenêtre de ses Informations).


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2009)

smarquis a dit:


> Justement j'y reviens.... Mise à jour ou système neuf... qu'est-ce que vous me recommandez?



Neuf !

Pas la peine de s'encombrer la vie avec de vieux réglages et logiciels datant de Leopard. En plus, une fois passe en SL, certains désinstalleurs ne fonctionnent pas.

Les problèmes arrivent finalement au moment où on les attendait plus et là où on ne les espérait pas. Exemple des routines d'entretien de Leopard qui ne fonctionnaient pas aux heures prévues parce que les réglages de Tiger mettaient le souk.

Faites comme vous le sentez.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h44 ----------




bedwellO a dit:


> Par défaut snow léopard fonctionne en 32 ou 64 bit ? j'ai un soucis avec un driver minolta pour un copieur connecté



Par défaut, tous les Mac fonctionnent avec un kernel 32 bit sauf les Xserve. Certains sont capables de passer en 64 bit mais dès qu'on redémarre on revient en 32 bit, à moins de modifier les préférences de boot.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (8 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Neuf !
> 
> Pas la peine de s'encombrer la vie avec de vieux réglages et logiciels datant de Leopard. En plus, une fois passe en SL, certains désinstalleurs ne fonctionnent pas.
> 
> ...



Bon, c'est vrai que Tiger, ça remonte un peu loin, et que j'ai eu mon Mac avec Leopard dessus...
N'empêche, j'ai même pas réparé les autorisations, j'ai juste mis le DVD de Snow Leopard, et j'ai redémarré mon ordinateur avec la touche C enfoncée.





...







C'est tout.

Résultat? Je suis sur Snow Leopard...










C'est tout.


----------



## Khorzak (8 Septembre 2009)

Hello,
une petite question me turlupine! Si je passe à Snow Leopard est-ce que je vais devoir réinstaller tous mes programmes, jeux, remettre mes fichiers/dossiers ? Ou est-ce que tout va être conservé ?

Merci, bonne soirée.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (8 Septembre 2009)

Si tu fais la Mise à Jour, c'est à dire en démarrant l'ordi avec le DVD et en installant tout le tralala normalement tout sera conservé.


----------



## Khorzak (8 Septembre 2009)

Ok merci  et dernière question après je vous embete plus ^^ Si je vais l'acheter chez Mediamarkt je le trouverai également à 29 comme sur le site ?  Merci


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

Khorzak a dit:


> Ok merci  et dernière question après je vous embete plus ^^ Si je vais l'acheter chez Mediamarkt je le trouverai également à 29 comme sur le site ?  Merci


oui et en suisse 39 chf


----------



## ol1v3 (8 Septembre 2009)

*Est ce que les 2 DVD d'upgrade de Snow Leopard sont-ils differents ? Version à 8,95 et version à 29 euros?*

*Vous avez tous lu, notamment sur MacGé : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136172/snow-leopard-par-dessus-tiger-pour-29 *

*On peut upgrader de Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) à 10.6 (Snow Leopard) en achetant le DVD upgrade à 29 euros, j'ai essayé avec le DVD à 8,95 que ma copine a acheté (Apple vends l'upgrade à 8,95 pour tout Mac acheté il y a moins de 3 mois) en pensant que les 2 DVDs étaient parfaitement identiques. Cependant ca n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai recu un message qu'il fallait d'abord faire l'upgrade de 10.4 à 10.5, ce qui me fait penser à differentes hypotheses:*

*1. "Y a t-il une différence entre les deux DVD d'upgrade ?
2. Est ce que c'est Mon Macbook qui déraille ?
3. Ou, est ce que ce Walt Mossberg a écrit une grosse connerie ?*

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

ol1v3 a dit:


> *Est ce que les 2 DVD d'upgrade de Snow Leopard sont-ils differents ? Version à 8,95 et version à 29 euros?*
> 
> *Vous avez tous lu, notamment sur MacGé : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136172/snow-leopard-par-dessus-tiger-pour-29 *
> 
> ...



Tout d'abord on se calme et on ne crie pas.


----------



## ol1v3 (8 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Tout d'abord on se calme et on ne crie pas.


 
Pour une fois qu'on fait un effort au niveau de la  forme, on se fait engueuler !!! !! bon le fonds j'en parle meme pas, mais si y a quelqu'un qui sait quelque chose, qu'il le dise merci


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

ol1v3 a dit:


> Pour une fois qu'on fait un effort au niveau de la  forme, on se fait engueuler !!! !! bon le fonds j'en parle meme pas, mais si y a quelqu'un qui sait quelque chose, qu'il le dise merci


-primo je n'engueule personne, je fais remarquer qu'écrire en gras et en gros caractères cela équivaut à crier sur le net, tout le monde le sait.
-secundo si tu as tenté d'utiliser le DVD destiné à la machine de ta copine pour passer de Tiger à Léopard, c'est en toute illégalité, coté licence, OK ?
-tertio si jamais des DVD de mac os X.6 permettent de passer de Tiger à Léopard, personne ici ne te le dira officiellement car c'est en rupture avec la "ligne" d'Apple qui est la seule légale, à savoir que ces DVD ne permettent qu'une mise à jour à partir de Léopard
-quatro si cela marche tant mieux pour toi..
enfin je n'ai pas pu tester et comparer moi même les résultats entre le DVD à 8,95 euros et l'autre à 29 euros bien que je les ai tous les deux.


----------



## ol1v3 (8 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Tout d'abord on se calme et on ne crie pas.


 


pickwick a dit:


> -primo je n'engueule personne, je fais remarquer qu'écrire en gras et en gros caractères cela équivaut à crier sur le net, tout le monde le sait.
> -secundo si tu as tenté d'utiliser le DVD destiné à la machine de ta copine pour passer de Tiger à Léopard, c'est en toute illégalité, coté licence, OK ?
> -tertio si jamais des DVD de mac os X.6 permettent de passer de Tiger à Léopard, personne ici ne te le dira officiellement car c'est en rupture avec la "ligne" d'Apple qui est la seule légale, à savoir que ces DVD ne permettent qu'une mise à jour à partir de Léopard
> -quatro si cela marche tant mieux pour toi..
> enfin je n'ai pas pu tester et comparer moi même les résultats entre le DVD à 8,95 euros et l'autre à 29 euros bien que je les ai tous les deux.


 
- Primo-réponse:Mais je sais bien que tu n'engueules personne, c'était du 2nd degré mais c'est pas toujours tres lisible à l'écrit  Désolé Inspecteur !! ;-)
- Segundo-réponse: C'était un test ! C'est juste que si tout les sites consacrés à Apple relayent l'information on a bien le droit d'en parler ici ? ou de soulever le sujet, nan j'ai faux ???
- Tertio-réponse: OK, rien à redire.
- Quatro-réponse: Il faut que tu m'envoies des photos des 2 DVDs pour que je compare :rateau: ou alors que tu me dises ce que tu en penses mon ami de toujours que j'aimerai pour toute la vie :love:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> enfin je n'ai pas pu tester et comparer moi même les résultats entre le DVD à 8,95 euros et l'autre à 29 euros bien que je les ai tous les deux.


Ça, c'est dommage : une récente discussion m'a laissé un peu sur ma faim


----------



## Khorzak (8 Septembre 2009)

Bah moi je l'ai acheté le 7 juin mon macbook pro donc je suppose que si j'avais acheté un jour plus tard j'aurais pu prendre le Dvd a 9  ! Tant pis ^^! Merci de votre aide bonne soirée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2009)

Depuis la mise à jour 10.5.7, j'ai des problèmes avec le Bluetooth qui ne se charge pas comme il faut au démarrage du Mac (pas d'icône dans la barre de menus ni de panneau dans Préférences Système), ce qui m'oblige à redémarrer mon Mac. Et le passage à la version 10.5.8 n'a pas résolu le problème même en ayant fait cette mise à jour par installation de la version combo.

J'ai tenté un nettoyage des caches avec Onyx et une réinitialisation de la PRAM. Mais rien n'y fait. Alors en désespoir de cause, je viens de réappliquer la mise à jour combo 10.5.8. Je verrai bien ce que ça donne.

Toutefois, si le problème persiste, est-ce que l'installation de Snow Leopard comme simple mise à jour a des chances de régler le problème ou mieux vaut-il en passer directement par la méthode effacer et installer ?


----------



## Ax6 (9 Septembre 2009)

Pour moi, rien ne vaut la clean install si tu espère corriger les problèmes, je ne dis pas que ça sera le cas (c'est peut-être ton émetteur Bluetooth qui commence à rendre l'âme...)

Mais comme l'a dit _jeussépluki, _l'installation de Leopard sur Tiger a gardé pas mal de problèmes qui se seraient résolus en clean install.

Après il est pas dit qu'avec l'optimisation dont a bénéficié Snow, ça ne sois pas différent et que cette fois-ci la MàJ règle tout. (Perso j'y compte pas trop)

Je traine le Wifi qui ne charge pas en sortie de veille depuis quelques temps sur mon Blackbook, et pour le moment aucune MàJ n'a arrangé ce soucis.

Pour moi ça sera clean install sur un nouveau disque dur


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Depuis la mise à jour 10.5.7, j'ai des problèmes avec le Bluetooth qui ne se charge pas comme il faut au démarrage du Mac



Tu as lu ça ?
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329943-263.html?tag=mfiredir
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10330201-263.html?tag=mfiredir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as lu ça ?
> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329943-263.html?tag=mfiredir
> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10330201-263.html?tag=mfiredir



J'ai essayé de virer les périphériques jumelés et de les remettre (il n'y a que des téléphones portables). Je verrai bien ce que ça donne.

Sinon, je tenterai le démarrage en mode safe (avec la touche majuscule enfoncée si je ne me trompe) puis le redémarrage normal.

Mais a priori, je n'ai aucun élément de tierce-partie dans mon système. Il n'y a que ce que ce qui est fourni par Mac OS X.


Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h11 ----------




Ax6 a dit:


> Pour moi, rien ne vaut la clean install si tu espère corriger les problèmes, je ne dis pas que ça sera le cas (c'est peut-être ton émetteur Bluetooth qui commence à rendre l'âme...)
> 
> Mais comme l'a dit _jeussépluki, _l'installation de Leopard sur Tiger a gardé pas mal de problèmes qui se seraient résolus en clean install.
> 
> ...



Si je fais une clean install puis une réimportation des données depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine ou un clone, est-ce que les merdes qui peuvent traîner dans le système actuel et qui pourraient être à l'origine de mon problème ne vont pas être réimportées ?


----------



## toal (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté mon Macbook Pro début juillet avec évidemment Léopard 10.5.8.
Est-ce que cela vaut vraiment le coup d'installer Snow Léopard ?


----------



## Ax6 (9 Septembre 2009)

toal a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai acheté mon Macbook Pro début juillet avec évidemment Léopard 10.5.8.
> Est-ce que cela vaut vraiment le coup d'installer Snow Léopard ?



Il n'y a pas d'urgence, mais par la suite tu y viendras forcément...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si je fais une clean install puis une réimportation des données depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine ou un clone, est-ce que les merdes qui peuvent traîner dans le système actuel et qui pourraient être à l'origine de mon problème ne vont pas être réimportées ?


C'est ce que je me dis depuis quelques jours :
avec SnowLeopard, il y a la clean install (avec réimportation des données du clone /TM), souvent préconisée,
et il pourrait y avoir la Superclean install (avec importation de données - soigneusement choisies - à la main, et réinstallation de tous les softs tiers), à peine effleurée.

Le débat s'est fait sur MacGé uniquement entre mise à niveau et clean install+réimportation,
mais je n'ai encore vu personne qui soit obligé de faire la "superclean" install : peut-être parce que SL met vraiment de côté tout ce qui n'est pas compatible avec lui ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est ce que je me dis depuis quelques jours :
> avec SnowLeopard, il y a la clean install (avec réimportation des données du clone /TM), souvent préconisée,
> et il pourrait y avoir la Superclean install (avec importation de données - soigneusement choisies - à la main, et réinstallation de tous les softs tiers), à peine effleurée.
> 
> ...



Concrètement, qu'est-ce qu'une clean install "standard" avec réimportation depuis Time Machine ou un clone m'apporterait de plus qu'une mise à jour simple ?

PS : le démarrage en mode safe, c'est bien avec la touche majuscule enfoncée ?


----------



## pickwick (9 Septembre 2009)

Je te conseille la mise à jour directe de ton OS, après avoir sauvegardé soit par clone soit par Time Machine et d'y aller franco, en cochant les cases Rosetta et QT7.
Je n'ai rencontré aucun problème sur ma configuration pourtant lourde (250 applis) et très peu d'incompatibilités.
A mon avis pas de crainte à avoir et beaucoup de temps économisé.

sinon
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564
c'est bien SHIFT .


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Concrètement, qu'est-ce qu'une clean install "standard" avec réimportation depuis Time Machine ou un clone m'apporterait de plus qu'une mise à jour simple ?



Tout ce que j'ai retenu, c'est qu'une clean install a le seul avantage de pouvoir être lancée sur un Disque vierge ou effacé.

La seule note discordante "documentée" est un message de  Moonwalker qui parle de scories laissées par la mise à niveau, qu'il n'a pas retrouvées dans la clean install : les softs HP.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Je te conseille la mise à jour directe de ton OS, après avoir sauvegardé soit par clone soit par Time Machine et d'y aller franco, en cochant les cases Rosetta et QT7.
> Je n'ai rencontré aucun problème sur ma configuration pourtant lourde (250 applis) et très peu d'incompatibilités.
> A mon avis pas de crainte à avoir et beaucoup de temps économisé.
> 
> ...



A vrai dire, problème de bluetooth ou pas, je suis de plus en plus tenté par l'option effacer et installer que j'avais écarté d'emblée car je me dis qu'un formatage du disque dur, qui n'en a connu aucun en 3 ans et demi, ne lui ferait pas de mal. Par contre, dans ce cas, c'est double sauvegarde : Time Machine et clone.

Ce que je ne comprends pas bien est comment je peux avoir un système plus neuf avec une réimportation des données automatique (par Assistant de migration) qu'avec une mise à jour simple.

Sinon, merci pour la confirmation.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas bien est comment je peux avoir un système plus neuf avec une réimportation des données automatique (par Assistant de migration) qu'avec une mise à jour simple.


Tiens, on n'a pas encore entendu parler de gags sur les autorisations (le Groupe Unknown au lieu de Staff) lors des mises à niveau Tiger vers SL. :mouais:


----------



## undertaker69 (9 Septembre 2009)

reception aujourd'hui de SL installation reussi

merci pour toutes les infos contenues dans ce post cela m'as ete tres utile

und3rtak3r

Titan xyphos komplex à couzon les mont d'or: j'adoooooore!!!!


----------



## Macuserman (9 Septembre 2009)

Pas de soucis! You're welcome!
N'joy SL!


----------



## Frodon (9 Septembre 2009)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, une petite astuce pour démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits, y compris sur les MacBook et Mac Mini, du moment que la machine ait un firmware EFI 64 bits:

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/astuce-snow-leopard-demarrer-sur-le-noyau-64-bits-276523.html


----------



## pickwick (9 Septembre 2009)

C'est très bien d'avoir fait ce boulot et signalé les avantages et inconvénients à le faire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2009)

non, rien.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir à vous, je viens (enfin) de recevoir snow leopard que je me suis empressé d'installer sur mon mbp. Je conserve pour le moment leopard sur mon imac. Voici ma question : j'ai installé snow leopard sans faire aucune manip avant : j'ai mon mbp depuis un peu plus d'un mois, il était donc comme neuf, je n'avais aucun fichier à perdre. Je me demandais si, dans mon cas, il ne serait pas mieux de réinstaller tout complètement (sans aucune trace de mes importations imac). Mais comment faire pour tout effacer et tout réinstaller ? Merci à vous !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Septembre 2009)

domdom1 a dit:


> Bonsoir à vous, je viens (enfin) de recevoir snow leopard que je me suis empressé d'installer sur mon mbp. Je conserve pour le moment leopard sur mon imac. Voici ma question : j'ai installé snow leopard sans faire aucune manip avant : j'ai mon mbp depuis un peu plus d'un mois, il était donc comme neuf, je n'avais aucun fichier à perdre. Je me demandais si, dans mon cas, il ne serait pas mieux de réinstaller tout complètement (sans aucune trace de mes importations imac). Mais comment faire pour tout effacer et tout réinstaller ? Merci à vous !



Essayer déjà comme ça pendant quelques temps.

Sinon, pour tout nettoyer, il suffit d'insérer le DVD de Snow Leopard, de lancer le processus d'installation et de choisir l'option "Utilitaires..." dans la première fenêtre. Il va redémarrer. Ensuite, il suffit de se rendre dans la barre de menu et effacer le disque, voire le repartitionner pour les plus maniaques. Après on quitte l'utilitaire de disque et on commence le processus d'installation (ne pas oublier d'aller faire un tour dans l'option "Personnaliser" si on veut Rosetta et QuickTime 7).


----------



## undertaker69 (9 Septembre 2009)

euh question surement un peu idiote mais a quoi servent roseta? et quick time 7 est il vraiment utile de l'installer, je viens juste d'installer SL et si je me trompe pas quick time est deja inclu avec


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

Oui, c'est vrai ça... ???


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Septembre 2009)

J'ai des soucis avec Mail depuis l'install de SL. Certains de mes courriels envoyés depuis mail.app s'affiche chez le destinataire avec des caractères "fantaisistes". L'encodage du texte est en automatique&#8230; 

Quelqu'un ici a-t-il rencontré ce problème? Une solution peut-être?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2009)

undertaker69 a dit:


> euh question surement un peu idiote mais a quoi servent roseta? et quick time 7 est il vraiment utile de l'installer, je viens juste d'installer SL et si je me trompe pas quick time est deja inclu avec



Rosetta sert pour continuer à utiliser sur un Mac Intel les applications non Universal Binary, donc ne fonctionnant que sur Mac Power PC. Si tu n'utilses que des applications Universal Binary (qui fonctionnent sur Mac Power PC et Mac Intel), tu n'as pas besoin de Rosetta.

QuickTime 7, si tu n'as pas pris la licence pro, aucun intérêt de le garder. En revanche, si tu as pris la licence pro, tu as intérêt à le garder car ses possibilités d'édition sont plus nombreuses que celles de QuickTime X.


----------



## undertaker69 (10 Septembre 2009)

tres bien merci pour cette reponse simple et rapide


----------



## heylliott (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai fait la mise a jour 10.6 et j'en suis plutot ravi, mais j'ai lu sur le site de Apple que parmi les nouveautés figurait : le geste multi touch pour les anciens modèles mac (qu'on peut lire en bas de cette page :http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/refinements/enhancements-refinements.html au niveau des améliorations des préférences systeme) seulement, chez moi, je n'ai aucun changement, mon macbook pro intel core 2 duo 2,4Ghz ne propose pas plus de multi touch que quand j'etais en 10.5.

Y a t il quelque chose de particulier pour activer cette option (j'ai deja été voir du coté des pref systeme chapitre trackpad : rien n'a changer)

Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Septembre 2009)

heylliott a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai fait la mise a jour 10.6 et j'en suis plutot ravi, mais j'ai lu sur le site de Apple que parmi les nouveautés figurait : le geste multi touch pour les anciens modèles mac (qu'on peut lire en bas de cette page :http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/refinements/enhancements-refinements.html au niveau des améliorations des préférences systeme) seulement, chez moi, je n'ai aucun changement, mon macbook pro intel core 2 duo 2,4Ghz ne propose pas plus de multi touch que quand j'etais en 10.5.
> 
> Y a t il quelque chose de particulier pour activer cette option (j'ai deja été voir du coté des pref systeme chapitre trackpad : rien n'a changer)
> 
> Merci



Ton Mac Book Pro est il bien équipé d'un Trackpad Multi-Touch ?



> Gestes Multi-Touch sur
> les anciens modèles Mac.
> 
> Tous les ordinateurs portables Mac *équipés d'un trackpad Multi-Touch* prennent désormais en charge les gestes à trois et quatre doigts.


----------



## Matt82 (10 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Rosetta sert pour continuer à utiliser sur un Mac Intel les applications non Universal Binary, donc ne fonctionnant que sur Mac Power PC. Si tu n'utilses que des applications Universal Binary (qui fonctionnent sur Mac Power PC et Mac Intel), tu n'as pas besoin de Rosetta.



Merci pour cette réponse qui m'a permis de me cultiver un peu 
Cependant ca m'intrigue, pourquoi VLC m'a t'il demander d'installer Rosetta ???  
Il me semble que ce n'est pas destiné qu'aux Mac Power PC... :mouais:

*PS :* je parle de VLC utilisé avec le Free Player.


----------



## heylliott (10 Septembre 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Ton Mac Book Pro est il bien équipé d'un Trackpad Multi-Touch ?



Eh bien il est équipé du trackpad qui supporte le multi touch a 2 doigts pour faire défiler les pages de haut en bas et de gauche a droite et inversement, (d'ailleurs il permettait de faire une avance rapide sur quick view dans finder quand on lisait une video et avec le nouveau finder ça n'est plus possible, il faut passer par quicktime pour pouvoir le faire... dommage)

Donc oui je suppose qu'il est équipé du trackpad multi touch


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse qui m'a permis de me cultiver un peu
> Cependant ca m'intrigue, pourquoi VLC m'a t'il demander d'installer Rosetta ???
> Il me semble que ce n'est pas destiné qu'aux Mac Power PC... :mouais:
> 
> *PS :* je parle de VLC utilisé avec le Free Player.



Ce n'est pas le même que celui utilisable par tout un chacun ?


----------



## Matt82 (10 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le même que celui utilisable par tout un chacun ?


Ben c'est VLC Server déguisé je crois, ni plus ni moins... Après je ne suis pas sûr de ce que j'avance. 
Je suis surpris de tout ça et j'aimerais trouvé la réponse :mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2009)

heylliott a dit:


> je suppose qu'il est équipé du trackpad multi touch



Quand on a un trackpad multitouch, les Préférences Système affichent obligatoirement les options 3 et 4 doigts dans 10.6. 
C'est à ça que ça se reconnaît : pas d'options, pas de multitouch.

Et pourtant les caractérisitiques techniques du MB Pro le plus ancien parlent de Multi-touch. 

As-tu Redémarré au moins une fois ? réparé tes autorisations (appelées "permissions" dans 10.6) ?


----------



## macz (10 Septembre 2009)

Passer sur SL me tente mais je me pose encore quelques questions, y a t'il un vrai gain de vitesse en passant de 32 a 64b ?


----------



## Fìx (10 Septembre 2009)

macz a dit:


> Passer sur SL me tente mais je me pose encore quelques questions, y a t'il un vrai gain de vitesse en passant de 32 a 64b ?



Quelques réponses! ^^


----------



## Matt82 (10 Septembre 2009)

macz a dit:


> Passer sur SL me tente mais je me pose encore quelques questions, y a t'il un vrai gain de vitesse en passant de 32 a 64b ?


Oui un léger, ce n'est pas flagrant non plus. Ca depend de ce que tu fais !


----------



## heylliott (10 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quand on a un trackpad multitouch, les Préférences Système affichent obligatoirement les options 3 et 4 doigts dans 10.6.
> C'est à ça que ça se reconnaît : pas d'options, pas de multitouch.
> 
> Et pourtant les caractérisitiques techniques du MB Pro le plus ancien parlent de Multi-touch.
> ...



Aucune option, et pourtant j'ai redemarrer, qu'est-ce que tu entends par reparer les autorisations ? Je le fais grace a OnyX ?
Voila la capture d'ecran des options proposé dans pref syst : http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/147791/trackpad.tiff

Merci de ton aide


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Septembre 2009)

heylliott a dit:


> Eh bien il est équipé du trackpad qui supporte le multi touch a 2 doigts pour faire défiler les pages de haut en bas et de gauche a droite et inversement, (d'ailleurs il permettait de faire une avance rapide sur quick view dans finder quand on lisait une video et avec le nouveau finder ça n'est plus possible, il faut passer par quicktime pour pouvoir le faire... dommage)
> 
> Donc oui je suppose qu'il est équipé du trackpad multi touch



Barre de menu>Pomme>A propos de ce Mac>Plus d'infos>Matériel

Tu nous post le détail ici (tu peux passer sur le numéro de série)


----------



## Rez2a (10 Septembre 2009)

heylliott a dit:


> Eh bien il est équipé du trackpad qui supporte le multi touch a 2 doigts pour faire défiler les pages de haut en bas et de gauche a droite et inversement, (d'ailleurs il permettait de faire une avance rapide sur quick view dans finder quand on lisait une video et avec le nouveau finder ça n'est plus possible, il faut passer par quicktime pour pouvoir le faire... dommage)
> 
> Donc oui je suppose qu'il est équipé du trackpad multi touch



Attention, ce n'est pas forcément un trackpad multi touch, puisque les gestes à deux doigts (défilement/clic-droit) sont disponibles sur les portables depuis pas mal d'années, mais ce ne sont pas des trackpads qui supportent les gestes à trois et quatre doigts pour autant.


----------



## macz (10 Septembre 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Oui un léger, ce n'est pas flagrant non plus. Ca depend de ce que tu fais !



Firefox, Suite adobe, Final Cut Pro, Suite Office,

Parce que bon, Si y il n'y a pas de gains de vitesse, je vois pas ce que SL peux m'apporter


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2009)

heylliott a dit:


> qu'est-ce que tu entends par reparer les autorisations ? Je le fais grace a OnyX ?


Grâce à Onyx en 10.5, mais il n'est pas encore à jour pour 10.6 : alors, utilise tout bêtement l'Utilitaire de Disque que tu trouveras dans ton dossier Applications>Utilitaires.

Et puis réponds au post de Moonwalker.  
Ou regarde si ton MB P est listé là : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3857


----------



## chicken75 (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Ca y est je viens d'acheter mon premier mac à moi !
Il est tout beau mais il n'a pas la nouvelle version de OSX... Alors qu'il est neuf !
Savez-vous si Apple me propose de migrer gratuitement vers le OS X 10.6 (et si oui comment ?).
Merci d'avance


----------



## pickwick (10 Septembre 2009)

Cela a été dit mille fois sur ce forum il y a un programme de mise à niveau pour 8,95 euros, va sur le site Apple ou fais des recherches dans ce topic, plus haut, beaucoup plus haut !!!

NUMERO 51


----------



## chicken75 (10 Septembre 2009)

Merci Pickwick ! Je viens de l'acheter.
Et désolé malgré mes recherches je n'avais pas trouver le sujet sur le forum.
Bonne soirée


----------



## heylliott (11 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Barre de menu>Pomme>A propos de ce Mac>Plus d'infos>Matériel
> 
> Tu nous post le détail ici (tu peux passer sur le numéro de série)



voici le détail matériel :

 Nom du modèle :	MacBook Pro
  Identifiant du modèle :	MacBookPro3,1
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2,4 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de curs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 :	4 Mo
  Mémoire :	2 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	800 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	MBP31.0070.B07
  Version SMC (système) :	1.16f11
  Numéro de série (système) :	W88120K8X92
  UUID du matériel :	00000000-0000-1000-8000-001EC20F1A61
  Capteur de mouvement brusque :
  État :	Activé


J'ai lu ça sur le lien de FrançoisMacG :
"If you do not see the System Preferences pane in the image above, the Apple portable you are using does not have a Multi-Touch trackpad. However, gestures like two-finger scrolling may still be available on your computer."
Pas la peine donc d'aller plus loin... Je suis deg, mais je l'aime quand meme mon mac !

Merci à vous tous. A bientot


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Septembre 2009)

Il n'y a pas de doute, cette machine, un modèle 3,1 (dit aussi mid 2007), n'est pas dotée d'un trackpad multi-touch, qui est apparu sur les MBP à partir des modèles 4,1 (early 2008).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as lu ça ?
> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329943-263.html?tag=mfiredir
> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10330201-263.html?tag=mfiredir



J'ai viré les périphériques bluetooth jumelés et les ai remis. J'ai aussi viré le fichier de préférences bluetooth. Mais ce matin, rebelote : démarrage sans bluetooth.

J'ai regardé dans une autre session : idem.

Alors j'ai redémarré en mode safe. Mais le démarrage restait scotché sur l'écran gris avec le logo Apple et la roue qui tourne. A force, j'en ai eu marre d'attendre donc je l'ai fait redémarré en mode normal et là, j'avais bien le bluetooth.

Puis je vois qu'une mise à jour de sécurité pour Leopard est dispo. Je la fais et au démarrage suivant, plus de bluetooth ! Donc c'est reparti pour un tour : redémarrage. Là, j'ai le bluetooth.

Ca commence vraiment à devenir pénible. 

Un peu plus tard je ferai un AHT pour essayer de m'assurer que le problème n'est pas matériel.

Mais en attendant l'installation de Snow Leopard par effacer et installer - cette fois je crois que je suis bon pour le faire, je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Septembre 2009)

Le Safe mode commence par vérifier, et si besoin réparer, le Disque : on ne doit pas lâcher la touche Shift tant que ça n'est pas fini (le Mac redémarre tout seul quand la réparation est finie)
= il y a longtemps que tu as réparé ton Disque ? un petit coup de DiskWarrior ou TechTool Pro ?


La roue qui tourne sur l'écran gris, c'est le chargement du noyau et des kext
= un coup d'il dans Console si ça finit par démarrer ? ou un mode Verbose si ça ne démarre pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le Safe mode commence par vérifier, et si besoin réparer, le Disque : on ne doit pas lâcher la touche Shift tant que ça n'est pas fini (le Mac redémarre tout seul quand la réparation est finie)
> = il y a longtemps que tu as réparé ton Disque ? un petit coup de DiskWarrior ou TechTool Pro ?
> 
> 
> ...



Jusqu'à présent j'ai surtout fait que des réparations des autorisations de disque. Et j'en ai fait une après la dernière mise à jour de sécurité. Mais j'ai déjà fait des vérifications de l'état du disque avec Onyx, dont une récemment, et il n'a jamais détecté aucun problème.

Mais c'est normal que ce soit si long le démarrage en mode safe ?

Sinon, je viens de faire le AHT (test étendu) : aucun problème matériel détecté.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Septembre 2009)

Je parlais de réparer le Disque, pas les autorisations.

Le Safe mode est plus long que le démarrage normal, 
et il doit être beaucoup plus long quand il doit réparer le disque (pense au fsck -y lancé en Mono-Utilisateur).

Ce serait matériel, tu aurais plutôt des ennuis avant l'écran gris.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je parlais de réparer le Disque, pas les autorisations.
> 
> Le Safe mode est plus long que le démarrage normal,
> et il doit être beaucoup plus long quand il doit réparer le disque (pense au fsck -y lancé en Mono-Utilisateur).
> ...



Réparation du disque avec démarrage en mode Mono-utilisateur faite. Disque dur OK (punaise, c'est une vrai check list ! ).


----------



## banjo'd (11 Septembre 2009)

bonjour à tous,
je compte mettre à jour mon imac et je me demande si en passant à snow leopard je ne vais pas me retrouver d'office avec itunes 9.
Cela est important dans la mesure où j'ai une iphone "jailbreaké" fonctionnel avec itunes 8 et qui deviendrait incompatible avec la dernière version d'itunes.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Septembre 2009)

iTunes 9 est une mise à jour de logiciel postérieure à la sortie de SL = tu garderas la version 8 tant que tu ne la mettras pas à jour.


----------



## banjo'd (11 Septembre 2009)

ok mille mercis, je me lance donc dans la mise à jour


----------



## fantax (11 Septembre 2009)

matou4 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> La version à 29 est une version de mise à jour depuis Leopard 10.5 vers SL.
> La version à 160 est SL avec iLife et iWork 09.
> Oui, avec la version à 29, tu pourras mètre ton mac à neuf, via l'utilistaire de disque.
> ...




Je ne saisis pas. Si la version à 29 est une mise à jour, on ne peut, à partir d'elle, mettre son Mac à neuf. Il faut avoir Léopard déjà installé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h09 ----------




xao85 a dit:


> Ceux qui ont la version à 8,95, avez vous reçu la bête?!  Si oui, sous quelle forme: tnt a sonné chez vous ou le facteur vous l'a glissé dans la boîte? (et votre Léopard des neiges tient-il dans la boîte aux lettres! :mouais: )



Glissé dans la boîte. Simple enveloppe rembourrée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------




Frodon a dit:


> Ca y'est Snow Leopard installé en mise à jour de Leopard.
> 
> Aucun soucis à l'installation, aucun soucis constatés pour le moment
> 
> ...



En tout le système, après mise à jour, quel volume occupe-t-il? Je pose cette question car je voudrais consacrer une partition d'un DD externe au système Léopard mis à jour avec Snow.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Septembre 2009)

fantax a dit:


> Je ne saisis pas. Si la version à 29 est une mise à jour, on ne peut, à partir d'elle, mettre son Mac à neuf. Il faut avoir Léopard déjà installé.
> 
> En tout le système, après mise à jour, quel volume occupe-t-il?



Apple vend le DVD à 29 comme version d'upgrade (mise à niveau 10.5 vers 10.6, par double-clic sur l'icône du DVD affichée dans le Finder du Leopard),
mais on s'est vite rendu compte que le DVD permet une clean install sur Leopard comme sur Tiger (on démarre sur le DVD, on reformate son Mac, et on installe).

Le DVD écrit 11,1 Go, dont 3 de pilotes, langues et Polices.


----------



## toal (11 Septembre 2009)

Ca y est j'ai fait ma mise à jour vers Snow Leopard. Depuis l'installation, l y a deux icones qui se "trémoussent" dans le dock au démarrage puis qui disparaissent.

N124U_ButtonManager.
N067U_ButtonManager

Il me semble avoir vu ces fichiers au moment de l'installation de Snow associé à Rosetta... qui s'est installé sans que j'ai eu le temps de dire ouf.

Alors après vérification dans info système j'ai trouvé ça :

N124U_ButtonManager :
Version :	1.02
Dernière modification :	02/10/03 08:43
Type :	PowerPC
64 bits (Intel) :	Non
Informations générales :	CanoScan LiDE 30/N1240U Button Manager Ver. 1.02
Copyright CANON INC. 2002-2003 ALL Rights Reserved
Emplacement :	/Library/CFMSupport/N124U_ButtonManager.app

et cà :

N067U_ButtonManager :
Version :	1.02
Dernière modification :	02/10/03 08:43
Type :	PowerPC
64 bits (Intel) :	Non
Informations générales :	CanoScan LiDE 20/N670U/N676U Button Manager Ver. 1.02
Copyright CANON INC. 2002-2003 ALL Rights Reserved
Emplacement :	/Library/CFMSupport/N067U_ButtonManager.app

Ca doit provenir d'une installation d'un scanner qui avait échoué d'ailleurs. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment les supprimer, car il doit y avoir un problème d'incompatibilité avec Snow ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Septembre 2009)

toal a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai fait ma mise à jour vers Snow Leopard. Depuis l'installation, l y a deux icones qui se "trémoussent" dans le dock au démarrage puis qui disparaissent.
> 
> N124U_ButtonManager.
> N067U_ButtonManager
> ...



Regarde par là:

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/n124u_buttonmanager-app-275872.html


----------



## toal (11 Septembre 2009)

Oui merci.

Mais bon je débute sur Mac. Je ne comprend pas si je peux les supprimer et comment !

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Septembre 2009)

toal a dit:


> je débute sur Mac. Je ne comprend pas si je peux les supprimer et comment !


Tu peux les supprimer dans Préférences Système > Comptes > Ouverture (avec le bouton -) sans souci : ils ne se lanceront plus au Démarrage, donc tu ne les verras plus essayer d'apparaître dans le Dock.


Ensuite , tu peux essayer de t'en débarrasser.
Tu fais une recherche avec Spotlight : tu affiches le chemin en survolant le nom du fichier dans la colonne de résultats de Spotlight, et tu le notes sur un papier.
Tu suis le chemin, et tu mets les deux fichiers sur le Bureau.
Tu redémarres ton Mac, et si tout va bien, tu mets les fichiers à la Corbeille.

L'autre façon, c'est de les laisser dormir : tu les trouves, et au lieu de les mettre sur le Bureau, tu affiches leurs Informations (Cmd-i), et tu demandes _Ouvrir avec : Rosetta_. Ils pourront s'ouvrir, mais seulement si tu leur demandes expressément.


----------



## fantax (12 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Apple vend le DVD à 29 comme version d'upgrade (mise à niveau 10.5 vers 10.6, par double-clic sur l'icône du DVD affichée dans le Finder du Leopard),
> mais on s'est vite rendu compte que le DVD permet une clean install sur Leopard comme sur Tiger (on démarre sur le DVD, on reformate son Mac, et on installe).
> 
> Le DVD écrit 11,1 Go, dont 3 de pilotes, langues et Polices.



OK. Merci.


----------



## toal (12 Septembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup.
C'est fait. Par contre j'ai zappé l'étape de les déplacer sur le bureau. J'ai supprimé directement.
J'espère que ça ira.


----------



## Kerala (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'espère que la question n'a pas déjà été posé ! SL parle t'il français ? Merci.


----------



## Fìx (12 Septembre 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'espère que la question n'a pas déjà été posé ! SL parle t'il français ? Merci.



Peut-être n'a-t-elle même pas été posée puisque........... la question ne se pose pas! 

Évidemment voyons!^^


----------



## OuiOui (12 Septembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Peut-être n'a-t-elle même pas été posée puisque........... la question ne se pose pas!
> 
> Évidemment voyons!^^



Si la question se pose puisque la synthèse vocal n'est disponible qu'en Anglais :rateau:
Donc techniquement SL ne parle pas français...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Si la question se pose puisque la synthèse vocal n'est disponible qu'en Anglais :rateau:
> Donc techniquement SL ne parle pas français...


Sauf dans l'iPhone 3GS : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3562?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Kerala (12 Septembre 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Si la question se pose puisque la synthèse vocal n'est disponible qu'en Anglais :rateau:
> Donc techniquement SL ne parle pas français...



Intégré à l'iPhone la synthèse vocal française n'est toujours pas intégré à Mac OSX  étrange non ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

SL ainsi que tous les précédents OS n'ont jamais parlé français&#8230;
Disons que ça demanderait du boulot, bcp de boulot, et comme leur marché N°1 ce sont vraiment les marchés anglo-saxons (Canada, USA, UK) et un peu l'Asie, ça serait du boulot pour pas grand chose d'après eux&#8230;

Et puis ça nous entraîne à mieux parler anglais, ce qui, quand je vois l'anglais de certaines personnes, reste un boulot considérable&#8230;


----------



## fadem (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un macbook blanc revB (core 2 duo à 2 GHz et GMA 950 avec 64 Mo de RAM partagée). JIl était sous Tiger quand je l'avais acheté en 2006. Je l'ai passé à Leopard quand le félin est sorti. Ca tourne nickel. Pensez-vous qu'un passage à SL serait intéressant ? J'ai cru comprendre que SL était optimisé pour les dernières machines avec des cartes graphiques récentes donc j'ai un doute sur l'intérêt de SL dans mon cas. Vous en pensez quoi les pros du mac ?


----------



## Rez2a (12 Septembre 2009)

Tout le monde est dans la même bateau pour l'instant, OpenCL n'est pas compatible avec les anciennes CG mais vu que ce n'est pas encore implémenté dans les softs, ça ne fait pas de différence.
Disons que tu ne perdras rien à passer sur Snow Leopard, sinon ça tourne bien et je pense qu'il y a pas de souci à se faire au niveau de la CG (j'ai une GMA X3100 et y a aucun problème).
Tu y gagneras une meilleure gestion générale de ton processeur grâce à GCD dans quelques temps, et tu profiteras toujours des petites nouveautés, du recodage des applis (Finder et Mail surtout), etc.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Tu ne profiteras pas de OpenCL certes, mais je pense que ne serait-ce pour la légèreté de l'OS, tu pourrais passer à SL. Je pousse pas à la conso quand c'est pas nécessaire mais pour 29&#8364;, tu peux y aller!


----------



## Spec (12 Septembre 2009)

Depuis que j'ai snow et mis itunes 9 j'ai à chaque demarrage de itunes le message suivant "voulez-vous que l'application itunes.app accepte les connections reseau entrantes"

Et ce à chaque fois !!  Y'a pas moyen de supprimer ce message ???


----------



## mainecoon (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'adore ce snow leopard même si bon j'ai pas vraiment un gain de vitesse. A part itunes 9, je le trouve particulièrement rapide pour m'ouvrir mes vidéos.

Alors ma question vient de cette nouvelle option lorsque l'on veut réduire une fenêtre  dans le dock. Maintenant ca peut se réduire direct dans l'icône de l'application. Génial, sauf que j'aimerai bien que ca fasse une notification sur l'icône avec le nbre de fenêtre réduite (un peu du style "Mail" quand on a du courrier).  Vous pensez pas que ca serait une bonne idée?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Septembre 2009)

Oui c'est clair, moi aussi j'aimerais bien ça.


----------



## Spec (12 Septembre 2009)

Spec a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai snow et mis itunes 9 j'ai à chaque demarrage de itunes le message suivant "voulez-vous que l'application itunes.app accepte les connections reseau entrantes"
> 
> Et ce à chaque fois !!  Y'a pas moyen de supprimer ce message ???



Je viens de trouver !! Il suffit (enfin sur mon mac) de desactiver "partage à domicile !!"


----------



## Kerala (12 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> SL ainsi que tous les précédents OS n'ont jamais parlé français
> Disons que ça demanderait du boulot, bcp de boulot, et comme leur marché N°1 ce sont vraiment les marchés anglo-saxons (Canada, USA, UK) et un peu l'Asie, ça serait du boulot pour pas grand chose d'après eux
> 
> Et puis ça nous entraîne à mieux parler anglais, ce qui, quand je vois l'anglais de certaines personnes, reste un boulot considérable



Certes mais ces voix existes dorénavant pour l'iphone alors pourquoi pas pour mac. Je trouve ça juste étrange pour ne pas dire agaçant que le développement devienne plus complet sur iphone que sur mac.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Bah la plateforme iPhone rapporte quasi plus à Apple de nos jours&#8230;!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2009)

Tiens les Recherches enregistre&#769;es ne fonctionnent plus correctement.
J'en avais fait quelques unes avec l'option recherche dans les fichiers système (inclus) ... il ne veut plus rien savoir ... il exclus toujours !

En recréant une nouvelle recherche et en ajoutant recherche dans fichiers système ça marche mais dès que je ferme ma fenêtre et que je relance ma recherche sauvegardée ça ne marche plus ...


----------



## Aozera (12 Septembre 2009)

Spec a dit:


> Je viens de trouver !! Il suffit (enfin sur mon mac) de desactiver "partage à domicile !!"



Je ne trouve cette option nulle part. Pourrais tu me la situer plus précisément ? Je t'en serais infiniment reconnaissant. 
En faite, j'ai le même problème, mais avec plusieurs autres app, comme Adium. Bien que le message n'apparait qu'une fraction de seconde; c'est assez génant.

J'avais ce même problème sur Léopard, sauf que le message resté, et je devais valider l'ouverture des connexions à chaque ouverture de l'app. Je pensais ce problème résolu mais, malheureusement que partiellement.


----------



## pickwick (12 Septembre 2009)

Le partage à domicile s'active sous iTunes:


----------



## Spec (12 Septembre 2009)

Aozera a dit:


> Je ne trouve cette option nulle part. Pourrais tu me la situer plus précisément ? Je t'en serais infiniment reconnaissant.
> En faite, j'ai le même problème, mais avec plusieurs autres app, comme Adium. Bien que le message n'apparait qu'une fraction de seconde; c'est assez génant.
> 
> J'avais ce même problème sur Léopard, sauf que le message resté, et je devais valider l'ouverture des connexions à chaque ouverture de l'app. Je pensais ce problème résolu mais, malheureusement que partiellement.



Quand tu vas sur itunes tu cliques sur avancé en haut puis tu cliques sur "desactiver le partage à domicile" 

Et depuis plus ce maudit message !!


----------



## macaronique (12 Septembre 2009)

Aozera a dit:


> En faite, j'ai le même problème, mais avec plusieurs autres app, comme Adium. Bien que le message n'apparait qu'une fraction de seconde; c'est assez génant.


Va dans Préférences Systèmes -> Securité -> Coupe-feu -> Avancé et ajoute les applis concernées. Ou si ça ne marche pas (et que tu n'as pas peur d'être hacké) tu pourrais tout simplement désactiver la coupe-feu.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous!
Alors voilà, depuis le 10.6.1 je suis chargé de problèmes plus ou moins sporadiques.
Mes applis quittent souvent sans que je sache pourquoi, certaines ne se lancent plus dutout, et la dernière en date c'est celle là: mon Dock disparaît&#8230;
C'est quoi le truc là? Ya un problème quelque part, mais où? C'est 10.6.1 ou autre chose?!
Merci de m'aider à y voir un peu plus clair&#8230; 

Le dock est plus vraiment là&#8230; On le distingue mais il est totalement transparent&#8230;


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Septembre 2009)

Pas de truc un peu "exotique"?
Démarrage en 64B?
T'as essayé de Réparer les autorisations?
Vider la PRAM?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Alors "exotique" qu'appelles tu par exotique?
Démarrage en 64bits déjà testé, mais abandonné au dernier redémarrage.
Réparer les autorisations, non, pas encore, mais bon, Onyx est pas encore prêt pour SL.

Vider la PRAM? Humm ça me paraît un peu matraque non?!


----------



## undertaker69 (12 Septembre 2009)

Spec a dit:


> Quand tu vas sur itunes



Par respect pour les conventions Apple, merci de bien vouloir prendre le temps d'écrire iTunes au lieu de itunes. 

comme iPod et autres iPhone tous ces noms correspondent à des marques et modèles déposés dont on doit respecter l'orthographe.

voila, désolé pour ce hors sujet barbant, mais si tout le monde fait un effort Macuserman sera content.

lol dsl Monsieur Macuserman mais j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher  .


Und3rtak3r

Titan xyphos komplex à couzon les mont d'or: j'adoooooore


----------



## macaronique (12 Septembre 2009)

Aurais-tu activé le masquage/affichage automatique par accident ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

macaronique a dit:


> Aurais-tu activé le masquage/affichage automatique par accident ?



Automatique, non je ne crois pas, mais c'est vrai qu'en lançant mes prefs systemes et en allant dans Dock, j'ai cliqué puis décliqué masquage/affichage du Dock et c'est revenu&#8230;

Mais ceci étant, je suis déçu de 10.6.1, et encore, je suis optimiste en général, mais là&#8230;

Et puis ma RAM qui est bizarrement gérée, je trouve ça dommage. Je vais essayer de m'offrir 4Go pour Noël&#8230;


----------



## shenrone (13 Septembre 2009)

Voila j'utilise une imprimante multifonction Hp relie a ma Freebox pour que tout les appareil qui se connecte a la freebox puisse imprimer.

J'avais réussi a trouver mon imprimante sous Leopard, mais l'interface de gestion des imprimante réseau ayant complètement change avec snow leopard je me retrouve perdu.

Pouvez vous m'aider?


----------



## shenrone (13 Septembre 2009)

Bon j'ai trouvé réponse à ma question...

Par contre quelqu'un peut me dire si avec Snow Leopard un Imac early 2008 (version 8,1) peu avoir plus de 4 Go de ram ou est ce que la carte même ne supporte pas plus?


----------



## sunlove (13 Septembre 2009)

Pensez-vous que le Kernel du mac mini intel duo core (mi 2007) démarrera un jour en 64 bits sous Snow Leopard? 
Bon, il ne nous faudrait qu'une màj du firmware de l'EFI?

Cordialement, 

Sunlove


----------



## Aozera (13 Septembre 2009)

Spec a dit:


> Quand tu vas sur itunes tu cliques sur avancé en haut puis tu cliques sur "desactiver le partage à domicile"
> 
> Et depuis plus ce maudit message !!



Merci pour ta réponse, mais malheureusement le partage était déjà désactivé. 



> Va dans Préférences Systèmes -> Securité -> Coupe-feu -> Avancé et ajoute les applis concernées. Ou si ça ne marche pas (et que tu n'as pas peur d'être hacké) tu pourrais tout simplement désactiver la coupe-feu.



J'ai bien vérifié et toute les applis sont déjà autorisées pour les connexions entrantes.
Après, ce n'est pas suffisamment gênant pour que je désactive cette sécurité. 
J'attendrai un correctif, si il doit y en avoir un.


----------



## fantax (13 Septembre 2009)

J'ai effectué sur mon Macbook Pro la mise à jour Snow Léopard sans aucun problème. Toutes mes applications semblent fonctionner sauf ICompta qui quitte "inopinément" - mais je ne m'en servais pas.

Un ami n'arrivait pas à faire cette mise à jour. Le SAV d'Apple l'a invité à faire d'abord deux partitions de son DD - dont l'une minuscule - histoire de lui donner une existence. Puis mise à jour. Puis suppression de la partition. Installation réussie.
(J'ai omis de lui demander comment il a pu faire la partition sans écraser OsX.5)


----------



## bailaor (13 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 
je viens de lire sur le site apple store que si on avait acheter notre mac vers le 8 juin sans snow leopard (ce qui est mon cas) on pouvait faire une mise à jour pour 8 euros et en même temps on peut lire que si on possède déjà léopard en version 10.5.x (ce qui est mon cas aussi!!!!) il faut acheter le pack à 29 euro
Que faire ? 
merci


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Septembre 2009)

Bah oui. Où est le problème?

Tu l'as acheté après le 8 Juin?
Tu le payes 8&#8364;

Tu l'as acheté avant le 8 Juin, mais tu possèdes Léopard dessus?
Tu le payes 29&#8364;

C'est tout.


----------



## sunnlight (13 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

Je ne sais pas si chez vous c'est comme pour moi, mais le téléchargement des pages de Safari est extrêmement long avec SL


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

sunnlight a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je ne sais pas si chez vous c'est comme pour moi, mais le téléchargement des pages de Safari est extrêmement long avec SL



C'est à dire? À mon avis ça vient bcp plus de ton FAI


----------



## fantax (13 Septembre 2009)

sunnlight a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je ne sais pas si chez vous c'est comme pour moi, mais le téléchargement des pages de Safari est extrêmement long avec SL



Ce n'est pas le cas pour moi. Chargement rapide.


----------



## sunnlight (13 Septembre 2009)

Avec une connexion comme ci-dessous voilà à laquelle dont je suis abonné çà m'étonnerait
max.

DSL Standard
min.
5000 kBit/s 
1200 kBit/s


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Euuh tu peux nous mettre une capture d'écran?!


----------



## fantax (13 Septembre 2009)

sunnlight a dit:


> Avec une connexion comme ci-dessous voilà à laquelle dont je suis abonné çà m'étonnerait
> max.
> 
> DSL Standard
> ...



La mienne est en général inférieure. Pourtant Safari s'affiche vite. Plus vite qu'avant la mise à jour? Je ne saurais dire.


----------



## sunnlight (13 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Euuh tu peux nous mettre une capture d'écran?!



je ferais bien une capture d'écran mais je  ne sais pas comment on fait. Sérieux


----------



## pickwick (13 Septembre 2009)

http://www.yellowmug.com/snapndrag/
ou
Capture dans Applications/Utilitaires


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2009)

commande+majuscule+3


----------



## shenrone (13 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Euuh tu peux nous mettre une capture d'écran?!



Istat fonctionne avec Snow leopard?


----------



## sunnlight (13 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Istat fonctionne avec Snow leopard?



Je fais commande + Maj + 3 et après comment je l'insère ici


----------



## pickwick (13 Septembre 2009)

Tu vas en mode avancé et tu choisis le fichier de copie d'écran ......dans Gérer les pièces jointes, choix du fichier sur autre fenêtre


----------



## link.javaux (13 Septembre 2009)

quicktime player... ?

Il n'y a plus les boutons pour couper/coller des morceaux de vidéos, il n'y a plus pomme J, boucle etc. 

on s'est bien foutu de nous "version gratuite" osef


----------



## sunnlight (13 Septembre 2009)

je suis désolé mais depuis le dashbord çà ne va pas


----------



## Dead head (13 Septembre 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> quicktime player... ?
> 
> Il n'y a plus les boutons pour couper/coller des morceaux de vidéos, il n'y a plus pomme J, boucle etc.
> 
> on s'est bien foutu de nous "version gratuite" osef



J'ai gardé QuickTime 10 mais j'ai réinstallé QuickTime 7 Pro et ses Préférences Système.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Istat fonctionne avec Snow leopard?



Oui, c'est iStat Pro qui foire!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, c'est iStat Pro qui foire!



Ah bon? Pas chez moi, en tout cas...


----------



## Macuserman (13 Septembre 2009)

Bah alors plus depuis longtemps mais je me souviens des problèmes récurrents de iStat Pro&#8230;! 

Bah écoute, iStat fonctionne aussi comme tu peux le voir!


----------



## Tuncurry (13 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai fait la mise à jour 10.6 sur un Mb Air et hop impossible de me connecter à ma box Free via Wifi ou mon réseau a un pass WPA.
J'ai mis à jour un McBook ensuite et même problème, plus possible de se connecter à mon réseau. En revanche j'arrive à me connecter sur le réseau FreeWifi (ouvert) mais rien qui soit crypté malgré redémarrage box et ordis.

Une astuce ? Un début de réponse à ce souci ??


----------



## Ax6 (14 Septembre 2009)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai fait la mise à jour 10.6 sur un Mb Air et hop impossible de me connecter à ma box Free via Wifi ou mon réseau a un pass WPA.
> J'ai mis à jour un McBook ensuite et même problème, plus possible de se connecter à mon réseau. En revanche j'arrive à me connecter sur le réseau FreeWifi (ouvert) mais rien qui soit crypté malgré redémarrage box et ordis.
> ...



Tu as sélectionné le bon cryptage de clé ? WEP, WPA ? Tu as vérifié ton code, il ne manque pas un caractère ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2009)

sunlove a dit:


> Pensez-vous que le Kernel du mac mini intel duo core (mi 2007) démarrera un jour en 64 bits sous Snow Leopard?
> Bon, il ne nous faudrait qu'une màj du firmware de l'EFI?
> 
> Cordialement,
> ...



Core Duo -> 32 bits
Core 2 Duo -> 64 bits

Si ton Mac a un processeur Core Duo, il n'a aucune chance de démarrer un jour en 64 bits.


----------



## fredox34 (14 Septembre 2009)

Un question suite à l'installation de Snow ce WE. Lorsque je démarre mon Mac  je me retrouve à chaque fois obligé d'aller dans les pref système -> Son afin de remettre sortie ligne car il démarre par défaut à chaque fois en sortie intégrée avez vous constaté ce problème chez certains d'entre vous ? :rateau:

Merci  sinon je trouve cette version vraiment rapide


----------



## Rakeem18 (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai fais la MAJ Snow Léopard (10.6) la semaine dernière. Dans un premier temps, j'étais très content jusqu'à samedi ou le système à complètement planté. Donc, obligé de relancer à l'arrache (bouton).

Redémarrage du système sans problème, mais plus de DD externe !!! Un message me signal qu'il est impossible de monter le volume. 

- Premier test vérifier le DD avec Utilitaire de disque : disque visible mais renommé. Il me signal des gros problèmes et me demande de réparer. 
- Réparation avec Utilitaire de disque : impossible de démonter le disque ! 

Solution de repli DiskWarrior : scan du disque sans problème. Résultat, il me propose de de reconstruire le volume en perdant 60% de mes données (300Go vs + de 900Go à la base) !!!!
Je suis complètement désespéré, j'ai des données importantes et personnelles (type photos, vidéo,...) que je ne peut voir disparaître comme ça ! Drive Genius 2 et Tech Tool pro 5 n'ont pas pu m'aider !

Entre temps, mon Mac à planté 3-4 fois ce week-end (avant d'installer la première MAJ 10.6.1. Depuis, ça va mieux)

Je cherche le moyen de sauver l'intégralité des mes données stockées dans mon DD externe principal (bibliothèque iTunes, iPhoto, vidéos...!). 


Merci pour votre aide. 

PS : N'oubliez pas de faire la MAJ 10.6.1 ! Elle vous évitera peut-être de vous retrouver dans la même situation que moi.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Malheureusement Spotlight n'est toujours pas revenu à l'identique de ce qu'il était sous Tiger (je m'en doutais hein  ). Une recherche exclu d'office les fichiers systèmes .
Par contre dans les options du Finder il y a une nouveauté nous pouvons indiquer l'arborescence de recherche par défaut.

En outre il me semble que le bluetooth est plus récalcitrant qu'auparavant. Il me faut plusieurs tentatives pour réussir une connexion.


----------



## toal (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un petit problème après l'installation de Snow Leopard.
Je n'arrive plus imprimer avec une HP laserjet P1505 par contre aucun problème avec mon autre HP une color laserjet 2550.
J'ai pourtant fait la mise à jour des driver HP.
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## link.javaux (14 Septembre 2009)

mon raccourcis clavier... y marche plus


----------



## Tuncurry (14 Septembre 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Tu as sélectionné le bon cryptage de clé ? WEP, WPA ? Tu as vérifié ton code, il ne manque pas un caractère ?



Tsssss...   Bon, j'avoue que ca me laisse perplexe parce que chez moi, ca l'a fait sur les 3 macs (2 portables, 1 Tour). J'ai tout reconfiguré et rebooté, y compris la freebox et là, rassurez vous, ca a pu fonctionner mais... certaines machines ne se connectent plus systématiquement par défaut sur mon premier réseau déclaré mais sur la partition free libre (meme pas déclarée dans Airport en plus !) 

Et au moins une fois, cela a reproduit l'erreur, cad, le mac se connecte à mon réseau mais rame avec la petite anim du wifi pour avoir l'accès puis se fige en disant qu'il est bien connecté mais pas d'accès internet. Je précise qu'il peut se connecter sur d'autres réseau (libre ou wep) et que mes pc n'ont aucun problèmes eux sur le même reseau.

C'est sans doute une sensibilité plus importante au signal wifi dans certaines configurations (ici WPA 2) du 10.6 et ca doit pas dépendre des machines car le probleme est survenu avec l'installation en série de la MAJ.

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci à vous pour l'écoute, ce forum est toujours une mine de renseignements.

Bonne soiree


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Septembre 2009)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Tsssss...   Bon, j'avoue que ca me laisse perplexe parce que chez moi, ca l'a fait sur les 3 macs (2 portables, 1 Tour). J'ai tout reconfiguré et rebooté, y compris la freebox et là, rassurez vous, ca a pu fonctionner mais... certaines machines ne se connectent plus systématiquement par défaut sur mon premier réseau déclaré mais sur la partition free libre (meme pas déclarée dans Airport en plus !)
> 
> Et au moins une fois, cela a reproduit l'erreur, cad, le mac se connecte à mon réseau mais rame avec la petite anim du wifi pour avoir l'accès puis se fige en disant qu'il est bien connecté mais pas d'accès internet. Je précise qu'il peut se connecter sur d'autres réseau (libre ou wep) et que mes pc n'ont aucun problèmes eux sur le même reseau.
> 
> ...



Peut être simplement un question de position dans la liste des réseaux préférés ?


----------



## fadem (15 Septembre 2009)

bon j'ai installé SL. Alors en effet, tout est un peu plus rapide. Mais depuis, j'ai des coupures intempestives d'Airtunes. Et ça, c'est proprement insupportable et ça faisait longtemps que ça n'était pas arrivé. Donc je pense que je vais retourner sur Leopard et garder le cd de SL au chaud en attendant que le félin des neiges grandisse un peu.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Septembre 2009)

Il me semble effectivement avoir lu qu'Airtunes foirait en 10.6.0.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il me semble effectivement avoir lu qu'Airtunes foirait en 10.6.0.




vi.
Ici, là, là etc.


----------



## TeO94 (16 Septembre 2009)

cameleone a dit:


> Passage de Leopard à Snow Leopard sur deux machines (MBP très récent d'avril 2009 et iMac vieux de deux ans) par mise à jour sans gros problèmes. L'accélération de l'ensemble est sensible, davantage sans doute sur le MBP.
> 
> Détail cosmétique mais un peu gênant pour moi qui utilise beaucoup Top Sites dans Safari 4 : le passage de l'affichage Top Sites à l'affichage de certains sites, puis le retour à l'affichage Top Sites s'accompagne de traits verticaux de couleur d'assez mauvais effet (une image ici, elle n'est pas de moi). Le problème se pose sur les deux machines.
> 
> Par ailleurs Safari 4 dans sa dernière mise à jour a l'air d'assez mal se comporter avec Spaces, du moins dans son affichage Top Sites - mais ça, c'était déjà le cas sous Leopard. Snow Leopard n'a pas arrangé le problème, au contraire il semble l'avoir empiré.



+1

J'ai moi aussi ce souci...


----------



## cameleone (16 Septembre 2009)

On est assez nombreux à l'avoir, semble-t-il. Il y a un fil dédié sur les forums Apple, ici. Une solution y est donnée, mais qui ne semble pas marcher à tous les coups ("Supprimer toutes les images d'aperçu de page web" dans le menu de réinitialisation de Safari). Chez moi ça n'a pas fonctionné sur l'iMac, pas encore testé sur le Mbp.


----------



## Ramses2 (16 Septembre 2009)

Je viens d'installer Snow Léopard sur mon disque externe pour voir. Or, j'ai une souris Logiteck V470 et les pilotes fournis (même sur le site de logiteck) ne fonctionnent pas avec 10.6.

Quelq'un aurait-il une astuce ?

Merci


----------



## sunnlight (16 Septembre 2009)

Il y sûrement bien une mise à jour sur le site de logitech


----------



## Ramses2 (16 Septembre 2009)

Et non, rien

Lors du lancement du logiciel venant du site logiteck? il me dit qu'il est incompatible avec la version d' OS X


----------



## fadem (16 Septembre 2009)

Bon j'accorde à SL un petit répit et le bénéfice du doute (voir mon post précédent sur les facéties d'airtunes depuis la mise à jour). En revanche, vous ne trouvez pas que vos ventilateurs s'affolent plus ? Moi, avec mon Macbook rev B, j'ai l'impression que ça patine plus, surtout quand je suis sur le net.


----------



## Philippe 1 (16 Septembre 2009)

Spec a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai snow et mis itunes 9 j'ai à chaque demarrage de itunes le message suivant "voulez-vous que l'application itunes.app accepte les connections reseau entrantes"
> 
> Et ce à chaque fois !!  Y'a pas moyen de supprimer ce message ???



Autrement, tu peux (comme indiqué dans le message" arrêter le coupe feu dans les préférences systèmes.


----------



## Pyroclastique (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

cela a peut être été évoqué sur ce topic, mais je n'ai pas lu les 50 pages:rose:

Voila mon problème.

depuis que je suis passé sous snow (1 macbook et 1 Imac) je rencontre des problèmes de navigation avec firefox.
Le plus embêtant, c'est que ce n'est pas un problème franc.
Un coup tout va bien, un coup, impossible de trouver le site.
j'ai en bas de la fenêtre "recherche de l'hoteXXXXXXXX" et rien, ça mouline jusqu'à m'afficher une page blanche.
2mn après, je réessaye et là ça marche.
Ce problème apparait sur les 2 machines.
Toutes les 2 connectées à ma freebox en Ethernet.

En revanche, tout semble fonctionner sur Safari.
A première vue, le problème existe aussi avec Opéra qui aurait même sortie une MAJ beta.

Aux dernières info, cela serait lié à un bug Snow.
http://www.opera-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4245

Avez-vous une solution à, cela?

D'autres personnes rencontrent il le même problème ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Frodon (17 Septembre 2009)

shooteur a dit:


> Aux dernières info, cela serait lié à un bug Snow.
> http://www.opera-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4245



Les dernières nouvelles que je lis sur ton lien die que le problème est résolu avec la dernière version beta d'Opera.


----------



## fadem (17 Septembre 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai noté un fonctionnement dégradé de Firefox. Chez moi, il trouve les sites mais plus lentement que sur Safari. Il s'arrête dans le chargement de la page un ou deux secondes, puis reprend. Ca n'arrivait pas sur Leo.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Pareil pour Firefox...je pense qu'il faut attendre une MAJ !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Philippe 1 a dit:


> Autrement, tu peux (comme indiqué dans le message" arrêter le coupe feu dans les préférences systèmes.



C'est pas une bonne idée, mieux vaut mettre iTunes dans les applications autorisées... 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h02 ----------




noname a dit:


> Pareil pour Firefox...je pense qu'il faut attendre une MAJ !



Aucun problèmes avec FF 3.53


----------



## EMqA (17 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est pas une bonne idée, mieux vaut mettre iTunes dans les applications autorisées...



Le problème c'est que même dans ce cas, on a le massage qui demande l'autorisation à chaque lancement d'iTunes.
Pour ma part, j'ai ce message depuis que j'utilise Airtunes sous iTunes 8.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2009)

EMqA a dit:


> Le problème c'est que même dans ce cas, on a le massage qui demande l'autorisation à chaque lancement d'iTunes.
> Pour ma part, j'ai ce message depuis que j'utilise Airtunes sous iTunes 8.



J'avais eu ce problème aussi avec iTunes 8. Je l'avais résolu en allant retélécharger iTunes directement sur le site d'Apple. Et en le réinstallant évidemment.


----------



## EMqA (17 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'avais eu ce problème aussi avec iTunes 8. Je l'avais résolu en allant retélécharger iTunes directement sur le site d'Apple. Et en le réinstallant évidemment.


    Jai déjà fait cette manip pour dautres raisons (revenir à un iTunes 9 dorigine après avoir tenté de retrouver un fond noir semblable à iTunes 8) et il ne me semble pas avoir noté damélioration. Je vais retenter pour voir. Merci pour lastuce en tout cas.


----------



## Pyroclastique (17 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Les dernières nouvelles que je lis sur ton lien die que le problème est résolu avec la dernière version beta d'Opera.


 Sauf que je rencontre le même pb sur Firefox et qu'à première vue, je ne suis pas le seul.



fadem a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai noté un fonctionnement dégradé de Firefox. Chez moi, il trouve les sites mais plus lentement que sur Safari. Il s'arrête dans le chargement de la page un ou deux secondes, puis reprend. Ca n'arrivait pas sur Leo.






noname a dit:


> Pareil pour Firefox...je pense qu'il faut attendre une MAJ !


----------



## fadem (17 Septembre 2009)

Bon ça y est, moi j'ai remisé SL au placard et suis revenu à Leo à partir de Time Machine (c'est long mais ça fonctionne bien). Trop de petits bugs pour le moment. Mais je garde le dvd d'instal au chaud et je pense que j'y reviendrai quand quelques mises à jour auront eu lieu.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

fadem a dit:


> Bon ça y est, moi j'ai remisé SL au placard et suis revenu à Leo à partir de Time Machine (c'est long mais ça fonctionne bien). Trop de petits bugs pour le moment. Mais je garde le dvd d'instal au chaud et je pense que j'y reviendrai quand quelques mises à jour auront eu lieu.



Tu as bien fait.
Perso je test SN sur une partoch mais pour le moment il ne risque pas de passer en "prod" !


----------



## fadem (17 Septembre 2009)

Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien, comme on dit  D'autant que très franchement, les améliorations de SL sont pas incroyables. Gagner du temps sur le démarrage de l'ordi ou d'une appli, ça n'a que peu d'intérêt pour moi. Donc affaire à suivre.


----------



## Ax6 (17 Septembre 2009)

Et bien je suis passé de Tiger à Snow, je compte pas repartir sur tiger 

Et par contre sur mon Macbook revA, suite à une clean install, je n'ai recensé aucun problème ni sur firefox ni sur autre chose... 

Mon amie a quant à elle fait un Mise à jour depuis Tiger également, et elle n'a aucun soucis non plus... comme quoi, tout est aléatoire.


----------



## Vladimok (17 Septembre 2009)

Je parcours les posts sur Snow Leopard:
Et je me pose cette question:

Pourquoi certaine personnes ayant le même type de configuration, rencontre des problèmes et d'autres non avec Snow Leopard.

D'où mon autre question:

Faut-il vraiment installer Snow Leopard ?


----------



## pickwick (17 Septembre 2009)

C'est normal car chaque mac avec son environnement tant hardware qu'applicatif est un cas particulier et je ne mets pas non plus dans la balance les neurones de utilisateurs et les (rares) PECC.
Donc chaque système peut poser des multitudes de problèmes ou pas à des configurations seulement à la base identiques.
Mais en réalité fort divergentes au final.
Et c'est vrai pour SL comme pour Léopard et les versions précédentes de mac os X.


Donc la question ne devrait pas se poser en ce sens à mon avis ! 
On peut en imaginer plein d'autres.

* PECC : problème entre la chaise et le clavier.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je parcours les posts sur Snow Leopard:
> Et je me pose cette question:
> 
> Pourquoi certaine personnes ayant le même type de configuration, rencontre des problèmes et d'autres non avec Snow Leopard.
> ...



Mon "autre question" serait : quand installerai-je SL ?

En effet, ce que j'ai retenu, c'est que les problèmes viennent un peu d'un manque de maintenance (réparer les autorisations et le disque, appliquer Onyx,  avant de se lancer), 
et très souvent de vieilleries (anciens pilotes d'imprimante-scanner qui ont été oubliés) ou de logiciels qui ne sont pas à jour ou pas compatibles.
Et puis aussi des gags obligatoires dans les versions 0, 1 et 2 d'une mise à niveau.


----------



## shenrone (17 Septembre 2009)

En tout cas mon passage à Snow Leopard (clean install) a résolu mon problème de déconnection au réseau Wifi que j'avais depuis la version 10.5.4


----------



## Vladimok (17 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mon "autre question" serait : quand installerai-je SL ?
> 
> En effet, ce que j'ai retenu, c'est que les problèmes viennent un peu d'un manque de maintenance (réparer les autorisations et le disque, appliquer Onyx,  avant de se lancer),
> et très souvent de vieilleries (anciens pilotes d'imprimante-scanner qui ont été oubliés) ou de logiciels qui ne sont pas à jour ou pas compatibles.
> Et puis aussi des gags obligatoires dans les versions 0, 1 et 2 d'une mise à niveau.



Appliquer Onyx, c'est à dire ? Que l genre de reglage ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Septembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Je parcours les posts sur Snow Leopard:
> Et je me pose cette question:
> 
> Pourquoi certaine personnes ayant le même type de configuration, rencontre des problèmes et d'autres non avec Snow Leopard.
> ...



En prenant en considération les principaux arguments exposés par Pickwick, il faudrait reformuler ta question de manière plus personnelle : "Dois-je installer Snow Leopard" ?

Il n'y a que toi au bout du compte qui connaît la réponse adéquat. Quelques critères de réflexion néanmoins :

 les applications que j'utilise sont-elles compatibles ? Sinon, quelles sont les limitations et quel conséquences sur mon activité ?
 il y a t-il des drivers adaptés à mes périphériques. Si oui, quels changements apportent-ils dans mon utilisation de ces périphériques (faire attention aux questions relatives à la numérisation).
 les nouveautés apportées auront-elles un impact positif immédiat sur l'emploi de mon Mac au quotidien ?
 Snow Leopard va-t-il nécessiter des dépenses annexes (nouveaux périphériques, upgrade de logiciel, renforcement de la configuration, etc...) ?

Les réponses sont aussi diverses que les configurations, tant hardware que software, et varient selon les habitudes de chacun.

Conseil : installer Snow Leopard sur un disque externe et tout tester, comme s'il s'agissait du système principal.


----------



## pickwick (17 Septembre 2009)

Appliquer Onyx :

Je pense que c'est faire le ménage et lancer les utilitaires (scripts) de maintenance, de reconstruction de bases internes.

+1 Moonwalker !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Appliquer Onyx, c'est à dire ? Que l genre de reglage ?


Le genre Automation (pour les autorisations, aussi et surtout les Caches, et enfin pour ce que tu veux "assurer").


Et puis, j'ai omis le plus fatal : ne pas oublier d'effectuer toutes les mises à jour de l'OS X de départ avant de l'upgrader en SL.

Et enfin, pour l'un d'entre nous (seulement un), appliquer la dernière Combo (conseil facile à suivre en 10.5, mais à compléter de mises à jour de sécurité en 10.4).

_Edit : il n'y a personne qui mange à cette heure-ci ?_


----------



## Vladimok (17 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le genre Automation (pour les autorisations, aussi et surtout les Caches, et enfin pour ce que tu veux "assurer").
> 
> 
> Et puis, j'ai omis le plus fatal : ne pas oublier d'effectuer toutes les mises à jour de l'OS X de départ avant de l'upgrader en SL.
> ...



Aurais-tu une copie ecran de onyx car je ne connais pas trop les reglages de onyx.


----------



## pickwick (17 Septembre 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Aurais-tu une copie ecran de onyx car je ne connais pas trop les reglages de onyx.



Pas besoin de sortir de l'X ni de mac os X pour se servir sans danger d'Onyx, tu peux y aller sans risques, les écrans de nettoyage et de maintenance sont explicites.
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs2/french/onyx_leopard.html


----------



## microgelo (17 Septembre 2009)

Salut a tous,
je ne sais pas si ce sujet a deja ete traité, mais je voudrais savoir si en installant Snow Leopard, il y a possibilité de garder tous ses anciens fichiers (musiques iTunes, photos ...) ou meme ses logiciels (office 2008, google earth ...). J'ai actuellement leopard et je n'ai pas time machine.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Franchement je vous conseille d'attendre avec d'installer SN.
J'ai encore eu des Kernel Panic juste à l'instant ...

Pas encore sec et sauf si vous avez une partition ou un disque de test ne prenez pas le risque.
Attendez la 10.6.5 au minimum ...


----------



## schwebb (17 Septembre 2009)

microgelo a dit:


> je voudrais savoir si en installant Snow Leopard, il y a possibilité de garder tous ses anciens fichiers (musiques iTunes, photos ...)



Oui.



microgelo a dit:


> ou meme ses logiciels (office 2008, google earth ...)



Oui (bémol: comme toute mise à jour, quelques petits problèmes provisoires de compatibilité).



microgelo a dit:


> je n'ai pas time machine.



La moindre des choses est d'avoir une sauvegarde décente. Si tu n'as pas TM, un clone bootable à jour, par exemple, fera l'affaire.


----------



## Frodon (18 Septembre 2009)

noname a dit:


> Franchement je vous conseille d'attendre avec d'installer SN.
> J'ai encore eu des Kernel Panic juste à l'instant ...
> 
> Pas encore sec et sauf si vous avez une partition ou un disque de test ne prenez pas le risque.
> Attendez la 10.6.5 au minimum ...



Je te conseille d'ouvrir un sujet sur tes KP, et de fournir le log de ces KPs sur ce sujet pour que quelqu'un t'aide à éliminer la cause de tes KPs, car ils ne viennent pas de Snow Leopard lui même, mais certainement d'un logiciel ou d'un pilote tiers.

En effet, j'ai SL depuis le 28 aout (soit depuis sa sortie), et je n'ai pas eu un seul KP, pas un seul. Ce qui me fait dire que même avec la 10.6.0 ou la 10.6.1, avoir des KPs régulièrement comme cela semble être ton cas, n'est pas normal et proviens certainement d'un logiciel ou pilote additionnel.


----------



## schwebb (18 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Je te conseille d'ouvrir un sujet sur tes KP, et de fournir le log de ces KPs sur ce sujet pour que quelqu'un t'aide à éliminer la cause de tes KPs, car ils ne viennent pas de Snow Leopard lui même, mais certainement d'un logiciel ou d'un pilote tiers.
> 
> En effet, j'ai SL depuis le 28 aout (soit depuis sa sortie), et je n'ai pas eu un seul KP, pas un seul. Ce qui me fait dire que même avec la 10.6.0 ou la 10.6.1, avoir des KPs régulièrement comme cela semble être ton cas, n'est pas normal et proviens certainement d'un logiciel ou pilote additionnel.



+ 1. 

Pareil pour moi.


----------



## divoli (18 Septembre 2009)

Tu as procédé comment, au fait, Frodon ? Par clean install ou par mise à niveau ?


----------



## Frodon (18 Septembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as procédé comment, au fait, Frodon ? Par clean install ou par mise à niveau ?



Mise à jour.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Je te conseille d'ouvrir un sujet sur tes KP, et de fournir le log de ces KPs sur ce sujet pour que quelqu'un t'aide à éliminer la cause de tes KPs, car ils ne viennent pas de Snow Leopard lui même, mais certainement d'un logiciel ou d'un pilote tiers.
> 
> En effet, j'ai SL depuis le 28 aout (soit depuis sa sortie), et je n'ai pas eu un seul KP, pas un seul. Ce qui me fait dire que même avec la 10.6.0 ou la 10.6.1, avoir des KPs régulièrement comme cela semble être ton cas, n'est pas normal et proviens certainement d'un logiciel ou pilote additionnel.



Je ne dit pas que c'est normal. Je constate juste qu'avec 10.5 = RAS et 10.6 sur une partition vierge = Kernel.
Il y a donc un élément nouveau avec 10.6 qui provoque des Kernel (uniquement quand j'essaye d'éteindre le Mac d'ailleurs)

J'ai posté un petit message ici


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2009)

Et j'y ai posé la même question que Frodon ...


----------



## deepsense (18 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Petit problème: mercury messenger 1.9.5 ne veut pas se lancer. Message d'erreur affiché:

"Impossible de lancer l'application Java. 
Exception non Détectée dans la méthode principale:
Java.Lang.NoSuchMethodError:
apple.awt.CWindow.setAlpha(F)V"

Merci de m'aider...


----------



## Frodon (18 Septembre 2009)

noname a dit:


> Je ne dit pas que c'est normal. Je constate juste qu'avec 10.5 = RAS et 10.6 sur une partition vierge = Kernel.
> Il y a donc un élément nouveau avec 10.6 qui provoque des Kernel (uniquement quand j'essaye d'éteindre le Mac d'ailleurs)
> 
> J'ai posté un petit message ici



Comme dis dans le sujet que tu as ouvert: Il est important de mettre à jour les logiciels avec des versions compatible Snow Leopard. Tu as par exemple une version de VMWare Fusion qui n'est pas compatible et bogue sous SL. Il faut la 2.0.5 (dernière version) pour SL.

Or typiquement VMWare Fusion est un logiciel qui utilise des extensions noyau. Qui comme leurs nom l'indique sont chargés par le noyau, et donc si elle plante, le noyau plante (kernel panic).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Comme dis dans le sujet que tu as ouvert: Il est important de mettre à jour les logiciels avec des versions compatible Snow Leopard. Tu as par exemple une version de VMWare Fusion qui n'est pas compatible et bogue sous SL. Il faut la 2.0.5 (dernière version) pour SL.
> 
> Or typiquement VMWare Fusion est un logiciel qui utilise des extensions noyau. Qui comme leurs nom l'indique sont chargés par le noyau, et donc si elle plante, le noyau plante (kernel panic).



Oui je viens de lire ton message de l'autre côté.
Petite précision la version 2.04 supporte SN mais de façon expérimentale  
 D'ailleurs je n'ai pas de problème à l'utilisation. J'en conviens il faut quand même faire une MAJ 
D'ailleurs cela fait un moment que j'essaye (SN n'était pas encore dispo) de faire la MAJ. Hélas j'ai laissé tomber car pour des raisons de connexion internet trop lente je n'y arrive pas (Vmware réinitialise la connexion ...). Comme elle fonctionne parfaitement sous 10.5 je vais tout simplement la désinstaller sous 10.6
En suivant je vais voir si VirtualBox est compatible SN...

Merci de ton retour en tout cas.


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

noname a dit:


> Oui je viens de lire ton message de l'autre côté.
> Petite précision la version 2.04 supporte SN mais de façon expérimentale
> D'ailleurs je n'ai pas de problème à l'utilisation. J'en conviens il faut quand même faire une MAJ
> D'ailleurs cela fait un moment que j'essaye (SN n'était pas encore dispo) de faire la MAJ. Hélas j'ai laissé tomber car pour des raisons de connexion internet trop lente je n'y arrive pas (Vmware réinitialise la connexion ...). Comme elle fonctionne parfaitement sous 10.5 je vais tout simplement la désinstaller sous 10.6
> ...



Je viens de relire les Releases Notes de la 2.0.4 et de la 2.0.5, c'est la 2.0.5 uniquement qui apporte le support, expérimental, de Snow Leopard (http://www.vmware.com/support/fusion2/doc/releasenotes_fusion_205.html).
La 2.0.4 ne supporte pas Snow Leopard comme OS hôte.

Ceci veut dire que la 2.0.4 n'est pas garantie de fonctionner correctement sous Snow Leopard. Elle peut fonctionner, mais tu n'es pas à l'abris de bugs et plantages inattendus (kernel panic notamment). Et si VMWare précise que la 2.0.5 fourni le support de Snow Leopard comme OS hôte, c'est qu'ils ont bien dû faire des modifications pour corriger des incompatibilités, sinon ils auraient annoncé fièrement que VMWare Fusion supporte déjà Snow Leopard avec la 2.0.4 (voir inférieur), mais ca n'est pas le cas.

Pourquoi ne la télécharges tu pas la 2.0.5 directement depuis le site Internet?
http://www.vmware.com/download/fusion/


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

C'est ce que je fait pour le téléchargement. Directement de leur site mais ma connexion étant trop lente celle-ci ce réinitialise avant la fin du téléchargement...je tourne donc en rond 

Mais comme la 2.04 fonctionne avec 10.5 cela me va.
Je viens de désinstaller la 2.04 avec 10.6 c'est plus simple (voir radical dirons certains )

Je m'oriente vers VirtualBox qui me semble plus simple et plus léger au niveau du téléchargement.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

Ceux qui se plaignent du prix du pack pour passer de Tiger à Snow Leopard me font franchement marrer (ou pitié). 169 &#8364; pour un nouvel OS, iLife 09 et iWorks 09, je ne vois pas où est l'arnaque.
Surtout quand on sait que Microsoft proposera l'upgrade de Vista à Seven pour la modique somme de 120 $ (sans doute autant en euros) et 200 $ pour la version complète. Et encore je ne parle que de la version Home Edition, la moins chère.
Pour la même somme un PC-iste passera de XP à Seven,  alors qu'un Mac-user passera de Tiger à Snow Leopard, aura iLife09 et iWorks 09 et il lui restera assez pour se payer un resto.


----------



## divoli (19 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ceux qui se plaignent du prix du pack pour passer de Tiger à Snow Leopard me font franchement marrer (ou pitié). 169  pour un nouvel OS, iLife 09 et iWorks 09, je ne vois pas où est l'arnaque.



Parce que les gens ne veulent pas forcément de ces versions d'iLife et d'iWork (perso, même si je ne suis pas concerné, je m'en cogne d'iWork), ou alors ils ont déjà acheté une licence d'iWork 09, ou tout simplement comme tout consommateur qui se respecte ils n'aiment pas qu'on leur force la main.
Je ne parlerais pas d'arnaque, mais le procédé commercial est quand même limite.

Quand à comparer avec MS, je ne vois pas le rapport, ni en quoi ça peut justifier quoi que ce soit, là aussi on s'en cogne.


----------



## rizoto (19 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ceux qui se plaignent du prix du pack pour passer de Tiger à Snow Leopard me font franchement marrer (ou pitié). 169  pour un nouvel OS, iLife 09 et iWorks 09, je ne vois pas où est l'arnaque.
> Surtout quand on sait que Microsoft proposera l'upgrade de Vista à Seven pour la modique somme de 120 $ (sans doute autant en euros) et 200 $ pour la version complète. Et encore je ne parle que de la version Home Edition, la moins chère.
> Pour la même somme un PC-iste passera de XP à Seven,  alors qu'un Mac-user passera de Tiger à Snow Leopard, aura iLife09 et iWorks 09 et il lui restera assez pour se payer un resto.
> Donc regarder les prix pratiqués par la concurrence avant de sortir de tels débilités.



Oui et non, le probleme est qu'apple ne propose pas de pack avec simplement leopard pour les utilisateurs de Tiger.

Perso, la nouvelle version d'ilife me laisse perplexe et iwork ne m'est d'aucune utilite. Aplle pousse un peu a l'achat dans cette histoire. 

C'est comme si Microsoft vendaient aux utilisateurs de windows XP, W7 + office, et d'autres trucs dont la plupart des utilisateurs n'ont pas besoin. 

Note qu'en juillet, on pouvait achter windows 7 version complete pour 49 euros et qu'il y aura une version MAJ a 29 euros pour les etudiants


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Quand à comparer avec MS, je ne vois pas le rapport, ni en quoi ça peut justifier quoi que ce soit, là aussi on s'en cogne.



Ben si, pour savoir si un produit est cher ou pas, faut bien regarder ce que propose la concurrence pour quelque chose d'équivalent, non?
Apple aurait très pu proposer Snow Leopard seul à 169&#8364;, histoire d'avoir des tarifs proches de ceux de microsoft. Faut voir iWoks et ILife comme des cadeaux bonus.
Quand Leopard est sorti, il coûtait combien?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> C'est comme si Microsoft vendaient aux utilisateurs de windows XP, W7 + office, et d'autres trucs dont la plupart des utilisateurs n'ont pas besoin.


Vu le prix proposé par microsoft pour un simple upgrade, je ne préfères pas imaginer à quel prix un tel pack serait vendu.



> Note qu'en juillet, on pouvait achter windows 7 version complete pour 49 euros et qu'il y aura une version MAJ a 29 euros pour les etudiants


Je sais que microsoft propose des offres promotionnelles, mais je parles des tarifs que monsieur-tout-le-monde paiera.

Et comme de toute façon, il semble qu'on puisse passer de Tiger à Snow Leopard avec le DVD de mise à jour à 29&#8364;, ceux qui ne veulent ni d'ilife, ni d'iworks peuvent se tourner vers cette solution.


----------



## divoli (19 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ben si, pour savoir si un produit est cher ou pas, faut bien regarder ce que propose la concurrence pour quelque chose d'équivalent, non?


Pour installer Seven, il faut avoir un PC ou un Mac avec Boot Camp 3 (donc SL, je ne suis pas sûr que Boot Camp 2 supporte officiellement Seven). Pour installer SL il faut avoir un Mac. 

SL est-il vraiment un concurrent de Seven, est-ce vraiment comparable, je n'en suis pas sûr...



pithiviers a dit:


> Apple aurait très pu proposer Snow Leopard seul à 169, histoire d'avoir des tarifs proches de ceux de microsoft. Faut voir iWoks et ILife comme des cadeaux bonus.
> Quand Leopard est sorti, il coûtait combien?


Apple n'a jamais cherché à avoir des tarifs proches de MS. Et en quoi ça change quoi que ce soit pour les MacUsers qui sont sur Tiger et qui veulent passer à SL ? Ca leur fait une belle jambe, oui...

Leopard était vendu 129 . Je n'aurais pas été choqué que ce soit le même prix pour SL, ou que tout le monde paye 29 .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------




pithiviers a dit:


> Et comme de toute façon, il semble qu'on puisse passer de Tiger à Snow Leopard avec le DVD de mise à jour à 29, ceux qui ne veulent ni d'ilife, ni d'iworks peuvent se tourner vers cette solution.


Bien sûr, mais c'est contraire à la licence, c'est une liberté qui s'apparente à du piratage, malgré tout...


----------



## jean-ce (20 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> Alors voilà, depuis le 10.6.1 je suis chargé de problèmes plus ou moins sporadiques.
> Mes applis quittent souvent sans que je sache pourquoi, certaines ne se lancent plus dutout, et la dernière en date c'est celle là: mon Dock disparaît&#8230;
> C'est quoi le truc là? Ya un problème quelque part, mais où? C'est 10.6.1 ou autre chose?!
> ...


Et moi, je n'arrive pas à régler l'économiseur d'écran. Le test est bon , mais quand je ferme la fenêtre, l'écran devient noir après le temps réglé mais pas d'images mobiles (faisceaux)


----------



## sunnlight (20 Septembre 2009)

pour le dock tu clique sur pomme puis dock et dans le menu déroulant tu choisis désactiver le masquage.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de franchir le pas et de commander la mac box set.
J'espères que tous ce passera bien à l'installation et que mon macbook tournera au moins aussi bien voir mieux (j'ai régulièrement iphoto 06 qui fait crashé le mac quand j'importe ou suppprime un grand nombre de photos par exemple, et quand je dis crashé, c'est crashé, même pas moyen de faire "forcer à quitter", y a que le redémarrage à la sauvage en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton d'allumage qui fonctionne).
Et je pense opter pour une clean install tant qu'à faire. Ce ne fera que du bien un gros décrassage du disque dur.


----------



## Tyman (21 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème de MàJ sous SL, tout est à jour sauf compressor 1,2,1 qui refuse de se télécharger et de s'intaller quelqu'un à une solution ?
Merci :rateau:


----------



## niz101 (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis sous snow leopard et j'aimerais pouvoir afficher toutes les fenetres actives  sur l'écran, 
avant je pouvais le faire grace a une touche, F11 ou F12, 


voici ma config : macbook pro 2006 2.16 core duo 2gb ram.

Comment retablir cette fonction ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, tu dois évoquer "Exposé". 
le réglage s'effectue dans les préférences système "Exposé et Space" sinon, il me semble que la touche par défaut est F9 su un iMac. C'est peu être différent sur un Mac Book Pro.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)

Hello tout le monde,

Petite interrogation sur le fonctionnement des rapports d'erreurs et leur transmission chez Apple.
Sous 10.5 le rapport était envoyé aussitôt mais il me semble que ce n'est plus le cas avec SN. En effet quand je fais OK pour envoyer le rapport je n'ai aucune activité réseau (_je précise que je n'ai plus de firewall et que celui d'apple n'est pas actif_)

Avez-vous fait le même constat ?
Y a t'il eu une évolution avec SN ....
Suis-je à côté de la plaque ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je viens de franchir le pas et de commander la mac box set.
> J'espères que tous ce passera bien à l'installation et que mon macbook tournera au moins aussi bien voir mieux (j'ai régulièrement iphoto 06 qui fait crashé le mac quand j'importe ou suppprime un grand nombre de photos par exemple, et quand je dis crashé, c'est crashé, même pas moyen de faire "forcer à quitter", y a que le redémarrage à la sauvage en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton d'allumage qui fonctionne).
> Et je pense opter pour une clean install tant qu'à faire. Ce ne fera que du bien un gros décrassage du disque dur.



Pour mon iMac, j'ai opté pour la clean install. J'y ai passé 1h30/2h (installation du félin, transfert des données depuis le clone, téléchargement et installation des pilotes de mon imprimante) mais j'ai l'impression qu'il a retrouvé une seconde jeunesse.


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.
Bon, j'ai tout de même un petit problème avec SL. Pas bloquant mais, je dirais, agaçant.

Voilà, je dispose d'une sonde "Eye-One" et de son logiciel Eye-One Match 3.
Théoriquement, à chaque démarrage du Mac le logiciel vérifie si le dernier profil ICC n'a pas plus de 4 semaines d'ancienneté et si plus de 4 semaines me propose d'étalonner l'écran.
Or, depuis l'installation de SL, il me propose l'étalonnage systématiquement à chaque boot.
Bien sur, j'ai jeté les différentes préférences liées à Eye-One, je l'ai même désinstallé et réinstallé. Mais pas de changement. 
Le problème se produit sur l'iMac C2D de mi 2007 (caractéristiques dans mes informations).
Pour l'autre iMac de 2009 je ne calibre pas l'écran donc pas de problème.

Si quelqu'un a observé un tel comportement, je suis intéressé par son expérience.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

Je reviens vers vous car je suis à la recherche d'informations 

Avez-vous remarqué des panics dans le cas particulier Freebox/Wifi-N ?
Et plus généralement sur l'utilisation d'une connection en N (y compris sur les bornes AP Extrème).

Le panic survient lors d'un clic sur l'item dans la menu bar (mais un clic ne donnera pas forcément un panic).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

Problème avec 10.6.1 et Spotlight.

Quand j'effectue une recherche sur des fichiers (avec l'option recherche dans les fichiers système inclus) tout est OK.
J'ai tous les résultats. Ensuite, j'enregistre cette recherche et je l'ajoute dans le menu.

Quand je la relance, après avoir fermé ma fenêtre, cela ne marche plus.
La recherche ne se fait plus dans les fichiers systèmes comme indiqué dans les critères initiaux ...

Un bug me semble t'il ... quelqu'un peut-il faire un test pour confirmation ?
Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2009)

Testé et pas de problème sur mon MBP.

La recherche enregistrée est bien conservée.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Testé et pas de problème sur mon MBP.
> 
> La recherche enregistrée est bien conservée.



Merci pour ton test.
Mais je me suis peut-être mal exprimé. Je ne parle pas de la conservation de la recherche enregistrée mais des critères de recherches inclus dans la recherche enregistrée (c'est pas facile - navré )

Au cas où, je ré explique :
As-tu bien mis dans tes critères l'option : je recherche dans les fichiers systèmes puis enregistré celle-ci puis fait l'ajout dans la barre des menus.
En dernier lieu fermeture de toutes les fenêtres du Finder.
Tu en ouvre une nouvelle et tu clic sur ta recherche enregistrée. 
De mon côté la recherche enregistrée marche mais elle ne recherche plus dans les fichiers systèmes.

Désolé du doublon si tu avais bien compris ma première intervention


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

noname a dit:


> De mon côté la recherche enregistrée marche mais elle ne recherche plus dans les fichiers systèmes.



Spotlight ne va pas chercher dans les fichiers système par défaut. Tu avais probablement dû faire un manipulation dans Leopard pour avoir cette fonction.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2009)

noname a dit:


> Merci pour ton test.
> Mais je me suis peut-être mal exprimé. Je ne parle pas de la conservation de la recherche enregistrée mais des critères de recherches inclus dans la recherche enregistrée (c'est pas facile - navré )
> 
> Au cas où, je ré explique :
> ...



Ben pareil.

J'ai fait une recherche sur dossier invisible contenant le mot apple dans le titre. J'ai la même chose en recherche enregistrée. Aucune différence.

Maintenant, une idée qui me vient. Je suis un adepte de la clean install quand il s'agit d'upgrader un système, mes préférences Finder et Spotlight ne sont donc pas issues de Leopard, mais bien originellement Snow Leopard.

Tu devrais faire une tentative sur une deuxième session administrative créé le temps de l'essai (je dis administrative pour avoir un accès plus large en lecture sur les fichiers de ton Mac).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Spotlight ne va pas chercher dans les fichiers système par défaut. Tu avais probablement dû faire un manipulation dans Leopard pour avoir cette fonction.



ben oui et je l'indique sur mon post 





Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben pareil.
> 
> J'ai fait une recherche sur dossier invisible contenant le mot apple dans le titre. J'ai la même chose en recherche enregistrée. Aucune différence.
> 
> ...



Perso je fais une recherche sur le mot cookies (fichier système)
et cela marche une seule fois ... 

Peut-être faudrait-il que je "purge" les fichiers préférences et/ou les caches 

J'ai fait l'installation de SN sur une partition vierge ... et j'y ajoute "mes" logiciels au fur et à mesure ... soit un logiciel interfère ... soit mystère


----------



## r e m y (23 Septembre 2009)

noname a dit:


> Problème avec 10.6.1 et Spotlight.
> 
> Quand j'effectue une recherche sur des fichiers (avec l'option recherche dans les fichiers système inclus) tout est OK.
> J'ai tous les résultats. Ensuite, j'enregistre cette recherche et je l'ajoute dans le menu.
> ...



Je ne suis pas sûr que ce bug soit lié à Snow Leopard...
Je suis toujours sous Leopard et je n'ai jamais réussi à enregistrer une recherche en conservant ce critère "fichiers système inclus"...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2009)

J'ai fait une recherche fichiers système inclus, l'ai enregistré. Pas de problème.

Verifier ~/Library/Saved Searches


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que ce bug soit lié à Snow Leopard...
> Je suis toujours sous Leopard et je n'ai jamais réussi à enregistrer une recherche en conservant ce critère "fichiers système inclus"...



Pas de soucis avec 10.5
comme quoi chaque config a des spécificités qui font que ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h32 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai fait une recherche fichiers système inclus, l'ai enregistré. Pas de problème.
> 
> Verifier ~/Library/Saved Searches



j'ai bien mes fichiers (ceci-dit mes répertoires sont en français)

Par contre j'ai remarqué la chose suivante. Quand je clic droit sur la recherche enregistrée (_sur la partie gauche de la fenêtre - j'ai oublié le nom de cette zone désolé_) pour éditer les paramètres j'ai la ligne du nom de fichier qui est doublé. Je la supprime et aussitôt la recherche marche a nouveau (avec tous les critères : rechercher dans les fichiers systèmes) ... :mouais:


----------



## NOOBxX (23 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous j'ai une question à propos du dock. J'ai remarqué que sur mon Snow Leopard et celui d'une video trouver sur le net il y avait une différence d'apparence au niveau du logo pour le retour dans les bulle du dock. Je trouve que celui sur la video est bien plus jolie donc si quelqu'un s'est comment avoir ce dock ? Moi je ne sais pas comment avoir le même. Je mets ci dessous deux capture d'écran avec mon Dock et celui de la video !

(c'est ce qui est entouré qui m'interresse)

Voila mon dock: 






Voila celui qui est très zolie ^^et que je souhaiterais avoir (désolé pour la qualité):


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

Ce n'était présent que dans les ß et ça a disparu sur les toutes dernières ß
Au passage, tu as une animation plus fluide (prends ça comme une feature )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2009)

Je voudrais avoir s'il existe une option pour avoir les icônes dans l'affichage en mode grille du Dock dans une taille moins grande et donc en avoir plus dans la fenêtre sans devoir jouer de l'ascenceur.






Non, parce que certes j'ai des problèmes de vue mais pas à ce point là. 

Et sous Leopard toutes les icônes de ce dossier rentraient dans la fenêtre.


----------



## Delgesu (24 Septembre 2009)

Bon je viens juste d'arriver à Caracas, avec mon Snow Leopard tout fraichement installé. J'espérais profiter de la fonction "Régler le fuseau horaire automatiquement", mais je lis finalement: "Impossible de déterminer le lieu actuel pour l'instant"
Ah bon ? Tout ça pour ça ? J'utilise une borne Airport Express. Kesako ?


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2009)

Serait-ce en raison des nouvelles dispositions (2007) du Venezuela quant aux fuseaux horaires ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2009)

Avez-vous remarqué qu'il y a eu du changement dans le coupe-feu par rapport à Leopard ?

Désormais, l'onglet coupe-feu ne propose plus que de démarrer et d'arrêter le coupe-feu et il faut cliquer sur "Avancé..." pour accéder aux options. Et pour tout ça il faut déverrouiller le cadenas.


----------



## Delgesu (24 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Serait-ce en raison des nouvelles dispositions (2007) du Venezuela quant aux fuseaux horaires ?



Oui enfin, depuis 2007 ...

Quant à la sécurité, comme 90 % des utilisateurs je présume, je n'utilise pas 10% des possibilités de sécurité de l'OS. Chez moi, pas de mot de passe, pas de dossier verrouillé ou autre.


----------



## r e m y (24 Septembre 2009)

Delgesu a dit:


> Bon je viens juste d'arriver à Caracas, avec mon Snow Leopard tout fraichement installé. J'espérais profiter de la fonction "Régler le fuseau horaire automatiquement", mais je lis finalement: "Impossible de déterminer le lieu actuel pour l'instant"
> Ah bon ? Tout ça pour ça ? J'utilise une borne Airport Express. Kesako ?



Je pense que cette fonction de localisation se base sur la base de données établie par Google qui recense TOUTES les bornes WiFi existant dans le monde (qu'ils détectent en se promenant avec leur petites voitures Google dans les rues du monde entier pour enregistrer leur position GPS)

Soit Caracas a interdit à Google de faire ce recensement (possible...), soit tu viens de brancher ta borne WiFi et Google ne l'a pas encore recensée dans sa base de données.

MacOS X ne peut donc te localiser pour définir dans quel fuseau horaire tu te trouves.


----------



## Delgesu (24 Septembre 2009)

Ma borne est branché depuis l'hiver 2009 dans mon appartement.


----------



## Rez2a (24 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pense que cette fonction de localisation se base sur la base de données établie par Google qui recense TOUTES les bornes WiFi existant dans le monde (qu'ils détectent en se promenant avec leur petites voitures Google dans les rues du monde entier pour enregistrer leur position GPS)
> 
> Soit Caracas a interdit à Google de faire ce recensement (possible...), soit tu viens de brancher ta borne WiFi et Google ne l'a pas encore recensée dans sa base de données.
> 
> MacOS X ne peut donc te localiser pour définir dans quel fuseau horaire tu te trouves.



Heuuu, je ne pense pas que ça utilise ce genre de système, d'ailleurs chez moi ça me localise à Sens (je sais même pas où c'est) alors que j'habite en Corse.
J'imagine que ça doit utiliser la localisation en fonction des routeurs traversés (fais un traceroute dans le Terminal par exemple), ou mieux tu fais un tour sur un site de cul, tu es à peu près sûr que tu te taperas une pop-up avec "Hey, moi aussi j'habite à taVille, appelle-moi" .


----------



## Delgesu (24 Septembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> tu fais un tour sur un site de cul, tu es à peu près sûr que tu te taperas une pop-up avec "Hey, moi aussi j'habite à taVille, appelle-moi" .



Toi tu sais de quoi tu parles, visiblement !


----------



## Rez2a (24 Septembre 2009)

Bha attends faut bien que j'enquête sur le terrain pour vous donner les infos les plus pertinentes possibles !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2009)

Je croyais que c'était basé sur les infos du serveur du FAI 
Faudrait essayer dans un bled paumé qui à son serveur de connexion dans la ville d'à coté.


----------



## r e m y (25 Septembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Heuuu, je ne pense pas que ça utilise ce genre de système, d'ailleurs chez moi ça me localise à Sens (je sais même pas où c'est) alors que j'habite en Corse.
> J'imagine que ça doit utiliser la localisation en fonction des routeurs traversés (fais un traceroute dans le Terminal par exemple), ou mieux tu fais un tour sur un site de cul, tu es à peu près sûr que tu te taperas une pop-up avec "Hey, moi aussi j'habite à taVille, appelle-moi" .



Si tu as un iPOD Touch ou iPhone connecté sur ta borne Wifi, regarde où GoogleEarth ou Map te localisent.....
Si c'est également à Sens, mon hypothèse aurait du sens...


----------



## ikdr (25 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour comment faire apparaitre sur la grille exposé la selection  je n'y arrive plus meme avec super docker. merci


----------



## krthon (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, je possède l'OS Tigre version  10.4.11 avec un processeur 2.16 GHz Intel Core 2 duo et une mémoire 1Go 667 MHz DDR2.

Je souhaiterais savoir si je peux faire la mise à jour Snow Léopard avec le pack à 29 Proposé par Apple ou il faut que j'achete le pack "Mac Box Set" sachant que je possède déjà iWork'09 et iLife'09.

Merci
Press *ENTER* to look up in Wiktionary or *CTRL+ENTER* to look up in Wikipedia


----------



## pickwick (26 Septembre 2009)

krthon a dit:


> Je souhaiterais savoir si je peux faire la mise à jour Snow Léopard avec le pack à 29&#8364; Proposé par Apple ou il faut que j'achete le pack "Mac Box Set" sachant que je possède déjà iWork'09 et iLife'09.



Si tu parcours (un peu) ce fil et bien d'autres, tu auras que c'est oui et non selon que l'on se place sur le point de vue légal ou du point de vie technique.... en changeant peut-être l'ordre de mes points de vue...c'est une affaire de conscience.

Tu peux aussi trouver sur ebay ou Ricardo.ch des versions pas chères (attention DVD NOIRS) de Léopard et là tu seras irréprochable.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Septembre 2009)

Comme iLife 09 et iWork 09 ça fait 158 , en ajoutant SL à 29 , on peut dire qu'il a acheté son pack. 

Donc, techniquement, y'a pas de problème et Apple ne vérifie pas.


----------



## pickwick (26 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Comme iLife 09 et iWork 09 ça fait 158 , en ajoutant SL à 29 , on peut dire qu'il a acheté son pack.
> 
> Donc, techniquement, y'a pas de problème et Apple ne vérifie pas.



oui c'est une manière honnête de voir les choses


----------



## fadem (26 Septembre 2009)

Bon Snow Leopard est définitivement merdique avec Airtunes. J'ai refait un essai aujourd'hui en l'installant, espérant que la version 9.0.1 de iTunes avait arrangé les choses. Eh bien non. Ca continue de couper régulièrement, alors que ça ne le fait pas avec Leopard ! Eh bien c'est reparti pour une restauration du système avec Time Machine !


----------



## Leoparde (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir, je viens de l'installer (en formatant ma partition system) et je trouve que snow est SUPER LENT !! 

C'est normal? où mon ordinateur (MBP de 2007 2,2GHZ, avec coque allu, 4G de RAM) fait des siennes avec cette mise à jours?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Benleroy (26 Septembre 2009)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai lu qq part que le Logitech Control Center n'était pas compatible SL, donc pas de configuration des boutons pour l'instant.
> Ca pourrait expliquer ton problème
> 
> Edit.
> plus d'info ici et là et encore là



Voici la solution a nos problemes 

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/8154/logitech-control-center


----------



## Matt82 (27 Septembre 2009)

Benleroy a dit:


> Voici la solution a nos problemes
> 
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/8154/logitech-control-center



Est ce que ca marche en mode 64? j ai pas testé...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Est ce que ca marche en mode 64? j ai pas testé...



WHAT'S NEW
Version 3.1:
Snow Leopard support (32 and 64 bit)


----------



## qsdfg (28 Septembre 2009)

Delgesu a dit:


> Ma borne est branché depuis l'hiver 2009 dans mon appartement.



Retour vers le futur  

Nous ne sommes qu'en automne (2009) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h12 ----------

Comment faire 

Depuis quelques années, je réalise un clone par sauvegardes incrémentales (pour ne rien perdre) via Carbon Copy Cloner (tiens ! Il y a une nouvelle version), et ce clone est fait avec Léopard.

Puisque la situation s'améliore grandement avec 10.6, j'aimerai modifier ce clone avec Snow Léopard, mais j'ai un doute quant à la méthode à utiliser 
*
Faut-il continuer à cloner avec la méthode incrémentale, ou démarrer sur le clone Léopard, et faire la mise à jour Snow Léopard, pour obtenir un clone fonctionnant avec Snow Léopard ?*


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Septembre 2009)

Hum...

L'hiver commence le 23 décembre et se poursuit sur l'année suivante jusqu'au 22 mars. Hiver 2009 s'entend comme janvier, février et mars 2009. Généralement pour éviter toute confusion on précise hiver 2008/2009.


----------



## qsdfg (28 Septembre 2009)

Merci *Moonwalker*, mais entre temps, je viens d'ajouter une question qui m'intéresse beaucoup, et elle s'est ajoutée au post précédent (fonctionnement normal), concernant le clone.

Pourrai-tu y regarder de plus près, car j'ai peur que cela ne passe à la trappe ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Septembre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> Faut-il continuer à cloner avec la méthode incrémentale, ou démarrer sur le clone Léopard, et faire la mise à jour Snow Léopard, pour obtenir un clone fonctionnant avec Snow Léopard ?


Le mieux est de repartir de zéro : ça garantit un minimum d'embrouilles pour l'avenir

Pour ma part, j'ai résolu le problème en créant une nouvelle partition sur l'un de mes DDE, que je réserve aux futurs clones de SL,
et je conserve l'ancienne partition de clonage Leopard : cela me fait une sauvegarde supplémentaire, certes de moins en moins utile au fil des semaines de la maturation actuelle de l'environnement SL, 
mais cela me laisse aussi la possibilité de pouvoir encore booter sur un Leopard (quelques softs ne sont pas encore mis à jour pour SL).


----------



## qsdfg (28 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai résolu le problème en créant une nouvelle partition sur l'un de mes DDE, que je réserve aux futurs clones de SL



Excellente idée, mais j'ai une question (honte sur moi, qui ne suis plus depuis des lustres, un newbie :rose. Y-a-t-il un risque de modifier la partition du disque via l'utilitaire de disque, en étant certain que cela ne va pas effacer mes données  ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Septembre 2009)

Il y a un risque de perte de données, effectivement,

et pour réduire ce risque, il est vivement conseillé de quitter toutes les applications avant de modifier le partitionnement = aucun fichier du DDE ne doit être utilisé au moment de l'ajout d'une nouvelle partition. 

En respectant cette précaution, je n'ai eu aucun souci.


----------



## marly57000 (29 Septembre 2009)

Saloute,

J'ai actuellement Leopard installé sur mon mac mini. Si je passe a Snow Leopard, est-ce que je vais garder tout se qui est installé sur le disque dur ou faut il tout ré-installer ??


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Septembre 2009)

marly57000 a dit:


> Saloute,
> 
> J'ai actuellement Leopard installé sur mon mac mini. Si je passe a Snow Leopard, est-ce que je vais garder tout se qui est installé sur le disque dur ou faut il tout ré-installer ??



Tu ne vas rien perdre parce que TU VAS FAIRE UNE SAUVEGARDE AVANT TOUT.

Un clone ça serait l'idéal et le plus simple dans cette situation, surtout si tu n'as pas Time Machine.

Après, tu insères de DVD de Snow Leopard et ça fera comme une mise à jour de Mac OS X, en mieux.

Attention néanmoins aux logiciels et plug-ins incompatibles.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Sur Snow Leopard, les : dans la boite de dialogue sont automatiquement replacés par  un -
C'est une bonne chose car ça évite le message inutile qui demande de ressaisir le nom de fichier !

Si quelqu'un sur Léopard peux confirmer que c'est nouveau de SL


----------



## tginho (1 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 
Je voulais savoir si snow leopard requiert d'avoir leopard sur son mac ? est ce simplement une mise à jour ou on peut l'installer sans avoir la version 10.5 dejà installé ? 
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2009)

tginho a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je voulais savoir si snow leopard requiert d'avoir leopard sur son mac ? est ce simplement une mise à jour ou on peut l'installer sans avoir la version 10.5 dejà installé ?
> Merci



Avec le DVD à 29, si tu fais une mise à jour simple, par-dessus l'existant, Snow Leopard est sensé détecter la présence de Leopard sur ton Mac pour s'installer.

Si tu fais une clean install, vu que ça efface le contenu de ton disque dur, la question ne se pose pas vraiment.

Toutefois, il semblerait que cette obligation d'avoir Leopard pour installer la version de Snow Leopard à 29 soit seulement légale et pas technique.


----------



## tginho (1 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Avec le DVD à 29, si tu fais une mise à jour simple, par-dessus l'existant, Snow Leopard est sensé détecter la présence de Leopard sur ton Mac pour s'installer.
> 
> Si tu fais une clean install, vu que ça efface le contenu de ton disque dur, la question ne se pose pas vraiment.
> 
> Toutefois, il semblerait que cette obligation d'avoir Leopard pour installer la version de Snow Leopard à 29 soit seulement légale et pas technique.



Ok donc je possède un mac dans lequel léopard n'est pas installé dessus. Si j'ai bien compris, je dois me procurer la version 10.5 et après faire la mise à jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

Normalement tu es sensé acheter le pack SL+iwork09+ilife09 mais si tu as déjà les deux derniers je suppose qu'Apple ne t'en voudra pas de ne prendre QUE SL.


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2009)

tginho a dit:


> Ok donc je possède un mac dans lequel léopard n'est pas installé dessus. Si j'ai bien compris, je dois me procurer la version 10.5 et après faire la mise à jour ?



C'est une option (pour respecter à la lettre la license utilisateur de la mise à jour de Snow Leopard) mais qui presente une difficulté.... 10.5 n'est plus en vente!

Maintenant, d'un point de vue financier (toujours en restant dans la plus stricte légalité), il vaut mieux alors acheter le pack SnowLeopard+iWork09+iLIfe09 qui coute à peine plus cher que Leopard + mise à jour SnowLeopard.


----------



## tginho (1 Octobre 2009)

Merci bien


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

tiens marrant depuis quelques jours je retrouve toujours mon mac allumé alors que je l'avais parfaitement bien éteint


----------



## pickwick (1 Octobre 2009)

C'est Ghost Léopard ...
ou ton chat ...


----------



## qsdfg (1 Octobre 2009)

noname a dit:


> tiens marrant depuis quelques jours je retrouve toujours mon mac allumé alors que je l'avais parfaitement bien éteint



Moi, c'est dans le même genre avec l'impression (Photosmart de HP), et je n'ai pas rêvé car je viens à l'instant d'essayer.

Mon imprimante étant éteinte, si je choisis d'imprimer, alors elle s'allume d'elle même  et travaille. Je trouve cela logique  , mais ce n'était pas le cas avant avec les autres OSX.


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> Moi, c'est dans le même genre avec l'impression (Photosmart de HP), et je n'ai pas rêvé car je viens à l'instant d'essayer.
> 
> Mon imprimante étant éteinte, si je choisis d'imprimer, alors elle s'allume d'elle même  et travaille. Je trouve cela logique  , mais ce n'était pas le cas avant avec les autres OSX.



Tiens ça m'intéresse ça.... ta HP est-ce un modèle WiFi ou un modèle usb?
D'autre part, est-elle bien éteinte ou seulement en veille quand elle se rallume?

(moi ma HP Photosmart Wifi se réveille quand je lance une impression, mais si elle est éteinte elle le reste. Auparavant j'avais une Canon branchée en usb, l'impression provoquait un allumage de l'imprimante même si elle était éteinte (mais était-elle éteinte ou en veille... je ne saurais le dire)


----------



## qsdfg (1 Octobre 2009)

C'est une usb, et justement, elle est bien éteinte.

D'ailleurs avec Tiger puis Léopard dans les mêmes conditions, elle ne s'est jamais déclenché toute seule.


----------



## Rez2a (1 Octobre 2009)

Je crois avoir lu que Snow Leopard intégrait un système pour sortir les appareils de veille lorsqu'on avait besoin d'eux (par exemple, quand on essayait d'accéder à un partage de fichiers sur un Mac en veille), c'est peut-être ça ?
Par contre si ton imprimante est bien ÉTEINTE (avec le switch sur off) c'est quand même très étonnant !


----------



## qsdfg (1 Octobre 2009)

Ce n'est pas un switch off classique. Il n'y a qu'un seul bouton qui si l'est enfoncé allume l'imprimante et elle reste en veille ou est utilisée.

Selon les cas, il est nécessaire d'appuyer 2 fois de suite sur l'interrupteur pour la sortir de veille puis la mettre off.

Comme je le disais, je possède cette imprimante depuis plusieurs années, et jamais, je l'affirme (jamais !), elle n'a imprimé lorsque l'imprimante était off.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2009)

Peut-être en rapport avec ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> C'est Ghost Léopard ...
> ou ton chat ...



non pas de chat pour appuyer sur le bouton dernière le mac  ni de ghost ... enfin j'espère !
En outre quand je consulte la console je vois bien le systemShutdown puis le redémarrage en suivant :mouais:

ceci dit cela me rappelle le vieux bug Apple/EyeTV en 10.5. Il intervenait suite à une programmation ...


----------



## pickwick (1 Octobre 2009)

Tiens une question sur EyetV et la neufbox : c'est compatible ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Tiens une question sur EyetV et la neufbox : c'est compatible ou pas ?



aucune idée mais regarde là :
http://forums.macg.co/applications/neufbox-eyetv-252593.html


----------



## JCmac86 (1 Octobre 2009)

Je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse claire, ni même à savoir si c'est moi qui ai la poisse ou pas, au sujet de la stabilité des logiciels sous Snow.
En gros les logiciels classiques marchent bien, l'ensemble est globalement plus rapide que sur 10.5. 
Mais certains, tous liés à un fort contenu en images, quittent inopinément et demandent à être redémarrés (en général au bout de 5-10 minutes, tout dépend si l'on télécharge beaucoup ou si l'on fait des manips successives): logiciels concernés (ceux testés en tout cas)...ils sont tous dans leur dernière version à jour
*Firefox, Safari, Adobe Elements 6, Graphic Converter.*.. la liste est peut-être plus longue.
En général le crash arrive à la fin d'un téléchargement (très rapide par ailleurs) ou à un changement de page (retour en arrière, par ex, ou clic pour aller sur une autre). Ce n'est pas que SL rame, au contraire, on a l'impression qu'il s'emballe!
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si il/elle a constaté la même régularité.... et s'il y a une solution?
Merci d'avance.
Apple est muet là dessus, pour autant que j'aie pu vérifier.
J.


----------



## qsdfg (2 Octobre 2009)

Pour EyeTV il y avait une version Béta que j'avais eu beaucoup de mal à trouver.




Voir la pièce jointe 22306


Et qui depuis quelques secondes est remplacée par une mise à jour classique.

*EyeTV 3.2* est une application universelle. Elle requiert un ordinateur Mac doté d'un port USB 2.0 intégré et de Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) ou ultérieur. *Nous recommandons Mac OS X 10.6.1* avec toutes les mises à jour (sécurité et logiciels) installées.


----------



## LedZeFred (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'avais espoir que cette mise à jour corrigerait le problème de la télécommande qui joue iTunes quand on appuie sur stop, mais non :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> Pour EyeTV il y avait une version Béta que j'avais eu beaucoup de mal à trouver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah encore une MAJ...ben dis-donc !
il doit avoir une nouvelle build tous les jours dis donc


----------



## qsdfg (2 Octobre 2009)

LedZeFred a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'avais espoir que cette mise à jour corrigerait le problème de la télécommande qui joue iTunes quand on appuie sur stop, mais non :mouais:



Il y a d'autres points qui m'agacent 
Safari par exemple lorsque l'on clique sur *le bouton vert* en haut de fenêtre, en pensant voir celle-ci s'agrandir. 

 C'est la cata, celle-ci devient toute petite et se met tout en bas de l'écran (à cheval sur le dock).

Je pense qu'il doit probablement y avoir une astuce que j'ai loupé, genre le fichier des préférences, ou quelque chose du genre. C'est depuis Snow Léopard que c'est apparu. Avant ce n'était pas terrible, mais pas à ce point.


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Octobre 2009)

Moi c'est VLC, selon les chaines de TV regardées, la fenêtre VLC se met en bas de l'écran, si bien que seul la partie supérieure de la fenêtre est visible, le reste est Hors écran


----------



## qsdfg (2 Octobre 2009)

Étrange similitude, qui n'est probablement pas un hasard  :mouais:


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2009)

Je n'ai aucun problème de cette nature. Vous utilisez Spaces ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Octobre 2009)

Chez moi Space est activé oui, mais ne l'utilise pas...
Sinon le problème de la fenêtre VLC décentrée s'effectue seulement avec la chaîne Fr**** 2 (pour ne pas la citer ) en mode HD 

Sinon, pendant que nous y sommes, lorsque je réduit le son avec F11 sous Spotify, il se coupe automatiquement... je suis obligé de le monté d'un cran (F12) pour que celui-ci revienne... 

Des p'tits bogues par-ci par-la, rien de bien méchant ceci étant :rateau:


----------



## qsdfg (3 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai aucun problème de cette nature. Vous utilisez Spaces ?



Oui, via 2 boutons programmés de ma souris.
* L'un sous le pouce, pour toutes les fenêtres,
* L'autre le bouton de la molette, afin de voir le bureau.







 En effet, cela pourrait être une piste 

Comment et pourquoi y as-tu pensé ?


----------



## Rez2a (3 Octobre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> Oui, via 2 boutons programmés de ma souris.
> * L'un sous le pouce, pour toutes les fenêtres,
> * L'autre le bouton de la molette, afin de voir le bureau.
> 
> ...



C'est Exposé ça, pas Spaces.


----------



## qsdfg (3 Octobre 2009)

Oui, pardon  :rose:
Exposé, Dashboard et Spaces sont regroupés sous un unique boutons (qui est tout de même programmable, voir l'image).

*Ça sent le bug à plein nez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Voir la pièce jointe 22318


Cela étant j'ai vérifié en enlevant *Exposé*, et  surprise, Safari ne disparaît plus, mais Safari n'occupe jamais tout mon écran de 20" comme le fait parfaitement Firefox.

Étrange :mouais:


----------



## iKebab (3 Octobre 2009)

Bon je poste ici, au risque de me faire lyncher :rose:
J'ai acheté le 11 août un MacBook Pro sur l'Apple Store, par téléphone. Je bénéficie donc de l'offre de mise à jour vers Snow Leopard à 8.95.
Le 26 août j'ai donc commandé Snow Leopard sur l'Apple Store en ligne.
J'ai effectué le virement le jour même mais je n'ai toujours rien reçu.

J'ai bien lu sur le site d'Apple qu'il parlait d'un bon de commande à renvoyer, mais de quoi il s'agit ?  Le bon de commande du MacBook Pro ? De Snow Leopard ? Quand ils parlent de bon de commande, c'est le mail reçu à la commande ?
Parce que pendant la commande j'ai donné le numéro de série de mon Mac, je suppose qu'ils peuvent en déduire la date d'achat.  Pourquoi devoir envoyer une preuve 

Désolé si la réponse a déjà été donnée sur un autre post mais il y a tellement de pages ... :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Octobre 2009)

Le mieux ça serait de les appeler... non ?


----------



## iKebab (3 Octobre 2009)

"Nous vous remercions de nous avoir appelés. Nous sommes actuellement fermés." 
C'est pour ça que j'ai posté. Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me donner la réponse avant lundi . Savoir si c'est de ma faute ou pas


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Octobre 2009)

iKebab a dit:


> "Nous vous remercions de nous avoir appelés. Nous sommes actuellement fermés."
> C'est pour ça que j'ai posté. Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me donner la réponse avant lundi . Savoir si c'est de ma faute ou pas


Patience et longueur de temps font plus qu'adresse et courage


----------



## fantax (3 Octobre 2009)

Effectivement, depuis le 26 août, c'est bien trop long. Moi je l'ai reçu au bout de quelques jours.
Perso je n'ai pas envoyé de bon de commande. J'ai commandé Snow Léopard et j'ai dû mentionner mon N° d'achat du macbookPro. Eux-mêmes ont évidemment toutes les références te un dossier sur toi.
Mais ne t'inquiète pas. Un coup de fil, quand ce sera possible, règlera le problème. J'ai eu l'occasion de leur donner en passer un pour éviter un malentendu et tout s'est passé au mieux


----------



## link.javaux (3 Octobre 2009)

Quelqu'un s'aurait-il comment réactiver les WorkFlows du finder ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> Quelqu'un s'aurait-il comment réactiver les WorkFlows du finder ?



Il faut les ouvrir dans Automator, créer un nouveau service et copier-coller les actions du module pour le Finder dans le nouveau service. Tu fais tes choix dans les menus déroulants en haut et tu enregistres. Les services créés sont enregistrés dans Dossier Utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Services, sont listés dans Préférences Services et donc activables et désactivables à volonté et accessibles par le clic droit sur l'élément pour lequel tu veux exécuter l'action.

Il n'y a pas d'autre solution.


----------



## link.javaux (3 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il faut les ouvrir dans Automator, créer un nouveau service et copier-coller les actions du module pour le Finder dans le nouveau service. Tu fais tes choix dans les menus déroulants en haut et tu enregistres. Les services créés sont enregistrés dans Dossier Utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Services, sont listés dans Préférences Services et donc activables et désactivables à volonté et accessibles par le clic droit sur l'élément pour lequel tu veux exécuter l'action.
> 
> Il n'y a pas d'autre solution.



hum la merde... j'avais fais un processus pour afficher/masquer les invisibles, donc il s'applique pas sur un dossier donc ça marche pas -_-


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

Si ça peut en rassurer certains, j'ai installé Snow Leopard sur mon vieux macbook de 2006 (2 Go  de RAM et Intel Core 2 Duo 2 GHz) et pour le moment out se passe bien.
Je ne note aucun ralentissement, les applications tournent bien, que du bonheur pour le moment.

Et Time Machine, c'est vraiment pratique.


----------



## FlnY (4 Octobre 2009)

en parlant de ralentissement ,depuis que j'ai installer SL j'ai safari , ical et pis d'autres appli qui ne tournent pu aussi bien qu'avant .
on m'a parlé qu'il s'agissait d'incompatibilités entres des applis en 32 bits qui tourneraient en 64 bits 
que dois je faire pour eviter tous des ralentissements ??


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

il y a vraiment certaines choses étonnantes avec SN... :mouais:
depuis aujourd'hui les disques réseaux ne montent plus sur le bureau alors que j'y accèdent bien...et sur l'autre mac (même mac même OS) cela marche bien ...
je n'ai rien installé sur le Mac ... hier c'était OK  ... aujourd'hui ce n'est plus OK ... demain probablement que cela reviendra à la normale


----------



## Tam69 (4 Octobre 2009)

Je me pose une question... Certains ont pris l'Apple Care et ont donc reçu le dvd de "Techtool de luxe". Est-il fonctionnel avec SL ou faudra-t-il en changer ou aller chercher une éventuelle mise à jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

noname a dit:


> il y a vraiment certaines choses étonnantes avec SN... :mouais:
> depuis aujourd'hui les disques réseaux ne montent plus sur le bureau alors que j'y accèdent bien...et sur l'autre mac (même mac même OS) cela marche bien ...
> je n'ai rien installé sur le Mac ... hier c'était OK  ... aujourd'hui ce n'est plus OK ... demain probablement que cela reviendra à la normale



bon en supprimant le com.apple.finder.plist et le com.apple.sidebarlists.plist + redémarrage cela fonctionne ... probablement qu'ils étaient corrompus !?


----------



## qsdfg (4 Octobre 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> en parlant de ralentissement ,depuis que j'ai installer SL j'ai safari , ical et pis d'autres appli qui ne tournent pu aussi bien qu'avant .
> on m'a parlé qu'il s'agissait d'incompatibilités entres des applis en 32 bits qui tourneraient en 64 bits
> que dois je faire pour eviter tous des ralentissements ??



C'est le cas par exemple avec le tableau des Préférences Système certaines fonctions demandent de redémarrer les Préférences Système, et finalement c'est très rapide et on revient à la même présentation. Ça semble stupide et c'est incompréhensible, sauf si on sait pourquoi ça fonctionne ainsi
En effet SL ouvre cette application en 64 bits, alors que *certaines* :mouais: fonctions ne fonctionnent qu'en 32 bits => C'est pour cette raison qu'il est demandé de redémarrer l'application qui redémarrera en 32 bits (et c'est invisible en apparence).
Pour ne pas avoir ce message et régler le problème définitivement, il faut aller dans Applications/Préférences système et faire un clic droit pour *Lire les informations*, là il faut cocher la case *Ouvrir en mode 32 bits*. 

Voir la pièce jointe 22339


----------



## Dead head (4 Octobre 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Je me pose une question... Certains ont pris l'Apple Care et ont donc reçu le dvd de "Techtool de luxe". Est-il fonctionnel avec SL ou faudra-t-il en changer ou aller chercher une éventuelle mise à jour ?


Quand on lance TechTool Deluxe, un message avertit que le logiciel n'a pas été testé avec MacOS X 10.6 :




J'ai tout de même utilisé l'application, sans souci apparent.

Dans le menu Services de Techtool Deluxe, j'ai activé "Rechercher les mises à jour de ce produit". Or, il semble que cela ne fonctionne pas (Little Snitch ne détecte aucune activité sur le réseau) :





La version de TechTool Deluxe qui m'a été livrée avec l'Apple Care est la 3.1.2. Une version 3.1.3 semble disponible depuis le 3 septembre, mais je ne parviens pas à me la procurer.

*Sur le site d'Apple*, on peut télécharger le logiciel si le Mac est protégé par l'Apple Care (le numéro de série de la machine est demandé), mais il n'est pas dit de quelle version il s'agit. Le fichier pèse tout de même 1,25 Go ! Je suis en train de le télécharger, ça va me prendre beaucoup de temps, et je ne sais même pas si je télécharge la version que je possède déjà ou bien une version plus récente. Apple annonce une date de parution remontant à novembre 2008 !


----------



## Tam69 (4 Octobre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Quand on lance TechTool Deluxe, un message avertit que le logiciel n'a pas été testé avec MacOS X 10.6 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, merci  J'ai pas encore installé SL, je suis frileuse :rateau:  ( ben oui, passer d'un Mac II Fx à un Imac de 2008, ça change les choses !) mais je me renseigne un peu en me disant que ça me servira plus tard.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Octobre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> (...)
> 
> La version de TechTool Deluxe qui m'a été livrée avec l'Apple Care est la 3.1.2. Une version 3.1.3 semble disponible depuis le 3 septembre, mais je ne parviens pas à me la procurer.
> 
> (...)



TechTool Deluxe 3.1.3 update chez MacUpdate.

TechToll Deluxe 3.1.3 update chez Micromat.

Liens FTP. Fonctionne parfaitement mais attention à vos réglages coupe-feu et si FTP passif est bien validé dans les Préférences Système>Réseau>Avancé>Proxy.

Le dmg pèse 5 Mo.


----------



## Dead head (4 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> TechTool Deluxe 3.1.3 update chez MacUpdate.
> 
> TechToll Deluxe 3.1.3 update chez Micromat.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2009)

Hier, j'ai été pris d'un accès de folie et j'ai fait ce que je ne fais jamais : mettre à jour le système directement par le système de mise à jour ... [10.6 -> 10.6.1]

Fatale erreur, l'installation s'étant rapidement achevée par une erreur et une impossibilité de redémarrer subséquente. Un démarrage en mode verbeux montrait que les extensions FW coinçaient méchamment.

Comme quoi, les 9.8 MB de téléchargement pour passer mon MBP en 10.6.1 ne devaient pas être les bons.

Bref, une fois redémarré sur le clone [toujours avoir un clone ou, en tous cas, une autre partition pour redémarrer] j'ai téléchargé sur le site d'Apple la mise à jour [>70MB] et là l'installation a bien fonctionné. Il a cependant fallu que je redémarre en mode sans échec pour vider les caches, celui des bibliothèques dynamiques n'ayant pas été mis à jour.

Depuis tout est OK.

Conclusion :
- avoir un clone ou un système sous la même version majeure
- utiliser l'archive complète et pas le rogaton soi-disant adapté à son système/matériel


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Octobre 2009)

Comment avais-tu installé ton 10.6 au départ ?
= mise à niveau, "clean" migration, ou installation à la main "à la Moonwalker" ?


----------



## fantax (8 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Hier, j'ai été pris d'un accès de folie et j'ai fait ce que je ne fais jamais : mettre à jour le système directement par le système de mise à jour ... [10.6 -> 10.6.1]
> 
> Fatale erreur
> 
> C'est curieux! Moi je procède toujours ainsi et je n'ai pourtant jamais eu de problèmes. Y compris pour le passage à 10.6.1


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2009)

J'avais été feignasse et installé par mise à jour 10.6 sur 10.5.8.

Tout ceci me conforte dans mon habitude de télécharger la mise à jour la plus complète du système [donc des mises à jour combinées à chaque fois, sauf pour 10.x.1, bien entendu ] sur le site d'Apple plutôt que de faire confiance aux versions plus réduites que l'on obtient par la mise à jour automatique.

À noter quand même que j'avais soigneusement fermé toutes les applis, déconnecté ma souris bloutouff et mes disques externes. Bref, pas complètement rêveur sur le coup 

L'analyse des logs est un peu fastidieuse  avec un message qui revient :
	
	



```
[...] Software Update[15720]: kextcache: dyld: Library not loaded: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
[...] Software Update[15720]: kextcache:   Referenced from: /usr/sbin/kextcache
[...] Software Update[15720]: kextcache:   Reason: no suitable image found.  Did find:
[...] Software Update[15720]: kextcache:      /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib: unknown file type, first eight bytes: 0x42 0x53 0x44 0x49 0x46 0x46 0x34 0x30
```
on sent bien qu'il y a un problème mais il n'est pas évident d'en trouver la source.

En tous cas la leçon est toujours la même : être prévoyant et avoir ses sauvegardes sous la main.


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Hier, j'ai été pris d'un accès de folie et j'ai fait ce que je ne fais jamais : mettre à jour le système directement par le système de mise à jour ... [10.6 -> 10.6.1]
> 
> Fatale erreur, l'installation s'étant rapidement achevée par une erreur et une impossibilité de redémarrer subséquente. Un démarrage en mode verbeux montrait que les extensions FW coinçaient méchamment.
> 
> ...




Mais comment expiquer que la mise à jour 10.6 vers 10.6.1 fasse 9,8 Mo via Mise à jour logiciels et 70 Mo en telechargement sur le site d'Apple???

Une version 10.x.1 ne peut pas avoir une version combo! C'est forcement la même que la version "incrémentielle", non?


----------



## pickwick (8 Octobre 2009)

La seule explication c'est que dans les 70 mo il y ait des compartiments de code strictement dédiés à une machine, mais à ce point c'est assez étonnant. Je crois que cette chose n'est pas nouvelle d'ailleurs mais on l'a un peu oublié.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> J'avais été feignasse et installé par mise à jour 10.6 sur 10.5.8.
> 
> Tout ceci me conforte dans mon habitude de télécharger la mise à jour la plus complète du système [donc des mises à jour combinées à chaque fois, sauf pour 10.x.1, bien entendu ] sur le site d'Apple plutôt que de faire confiance aux versions plus réduites que l'on obtient par la mise à jour automatique.
> 
> ...


Redémarrer une fois en mode sans extension pour effacer le cache des extensions et reconstruire la base /var/db/dyld/

Une machine qui rate la mise à jour de logiciel est une machine qui a un problème. Le problème n'est pas la mise à jour de logiciel. Ce n'est pas la cause mais le symptôme.


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Redémarrer une fois en mode sans extension pour effacer le cache des extensions et reconstruire la base /var/db/dyld/


Ça, c'est ce que j'ai fait après avoir pu installer la mise à jour. L'ayant fait depuis une autre partition fait que cela ne s'est pas déclenché automatiquement lorsque j'ai démarré sur le système mis à jour. Je pensais que cela le ferait mais non [pas bien grave].

Reste que les messages ci-devant affichés sont ceux de l'installation automatique ... Un peu bizarre que le cache soit à reconstruire _avant_ d'installer la mise à jour : je doute que beaucoup le fassent, puisque le système ne le demande pas !


> Une machine qui rate la mise à jour de logiciel est une machine qui a un problème. Le problème n'est pas la mise à jour de logiciel. Ce n'est pas la cause mais le symptôme.


Oui, on peut dire ça. C'est le genre de commentaire qui n'apporte rien mais on peut le dire.

Bien entendu, tous les éléments présents sur mon système sont compatibles Snow Leopard ; j'ai attendu d'ailleurs un moment avant d'installer la 10.6.1, histoire de voir si j'utilisais un quelconque élément soupçonné d'être funeste. Et j'avais vérifié tant le disque que les autorisations, par acquit de conscience.

Il devait y avoir dans le cache un élément qui a déplu à l'installateur.

Pour en revenir à la différence de taille, on peut penser qu'à l'analyse de mon MBP, la mise à jour automatique détermine que je n'ai besoin que d'un nombre limité d'éléments. L'archive générale convient pour toutes les machines Intel donc a une ribambelle de pilotes qui ne sont sans doute pas présents sur ma machine. Reste que la différence est importante. À l'occasion je ferai la comparaison des archives.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ça, c'est ce que j'ai fait après avoir pu installer la mise à jour. L'ayant fait depuis une autre partition fait que cela ne s'est pas déclenché automatiquement lorsque j'ai démarré sur le système mis à jour. Je pensais que cela le ferait mais non [pas bien grave].
> 
> Reste que les messages ci-devant affichés sont ceux de l'installation automatique ... Un peu bizarre que le cache soit à reconstruire _avant_ d'installer la mise à jour : je doute que beaucoup le fassent, puisque le système ne le demande pas !
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas dis que le démarrage sans extension est à faire systématiquement avant, simplement qu'il ne serait pas superflu de remettre les choses en ordre de ce côté, même après l'application de la mise à jour.

Ça n'apporte peut-être rien mais mettre en cause la procédure de mise à jour c'est un topoï des forum Mac qui ne va pas très loin non plus dans l'analyse. 

Pour forcer le Safe Boot sur un disque ou volume secondaire, il faut bien évidemment d'abord définir celui-ci comme le volume de boot par défaut (Préférences Système>Démarrage).

La taille... je n'ai pas eu la même chose à installer sur mon iMac early 2006 et sur mon MacBook Pro early 2008.

Je précise aussi que j'ai fait toutes sortes de tests de mise à jour pour Snow Leopard, Clean Install, Mise à niveau depuis 10.5.8. Le module de mise à jour de logiciel a toujours très bien fonctionné, comme toujours depuis Mac OS X 10.4.4. Les seuls problèmes qui me sont arrivés en trois ans par ce biais concernait le contenu même de la mise à jour et pas son installation (erreur d'Apple).


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2009)

J'ai un peu creusé et, en regardant les logs en amont on voit l'installateur recrée le cache des bibliothèques, en utilisant des bibliothèques qui viennent du paquetage (si je comprends bien la page de manuel) :

```
[...] Software Update[15720]: PackageKit: update_dyld_shared_cache -overlay /var/folders/zz/zzzivhrRnAmviuee+++++++++++/-Tmp-/PKInstallSandbox-tmp/Root
```
Ensuite, j'ai une floppée de messages de même nature :

```
[...] Software Update[15720]: warning: unknown file format for /private/var/folders/zz/zzzivhrRnAmviuee+++++++++++/-Tmp-/PKInstallSandbox-tmp/Root/usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
```

Pour aboutir à :

```
[...] Software Update[15720]: update_dyld_shared_cache[15733] current cache file is invalid because it contains a different set of dylibs
```
(pourquoi pas) puis :

```
[...] Software Update[15720]: PackageKit: Shoving /var/folders/zz/zzzivhrRnAmviuee+++++++++++/-Tmp-/PKInstallSandbox-tmp/Root (3 items) to /
```
Et enfin les messages que j'avais cités au préalable.

Ce qui me fait penser que :

l'installateur installe un certain nombre de bibliothèques dans un dossier temporaire
il recrée le cache des bibliothèques de sorte qu'il inclue les nouvelles bibliothèques
il fait sa tambouille
_in fine_ il écrase les bibliothèques initiales par les nouvelles : celle qui a provoqué tous les messages d'erreurs précédents ne peut que mettre le bazar.

Autrement dit, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu une erreur lors du désarchivage des bibliothèques à installer, et là, il n'y a pas d'explication les journaux (muets sur ce point). L'ennui est que je ne parviens pas à retrouver l'archive initialement téléchargée, bien cachée ou déjà supprimée.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2009)

bompi peut-être que ton archive était détériorée (corrompu) ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> L'ennui est que je ne parviens pas à retrouver l'archive initialement téléchargée, bien cachée ou déjà supprimée.


Il semble que tu puisses la trouver dans /private/var/folders, 

mais peut-être disparaît-elle au Redémarrage qui suit l'installation (ou à un autre moment) ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2009)

Pour avoir le détail de ce qui se passe à l'installation, consulter le Install.log dans la console.

Attention, c'est bavard. :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------

Au sujet du mode sans extension, ça vient de sortir, à croire qu'Apple nous lit assidument. 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1455?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## maximef01 (8 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

Je possède actuellement un macbook qui tourne sous mac osx tiger, cet ordinateur a été acheté en juin 2007 (il tourne sous proc intel)

Je suis très intéressé par le DVD de snow leopard le prix étant vraiment attractif, et étant étudiant...)
Le problème, comme vous le savez, c'est que la version ilife 2009 n'est pas dispo dans la version à 29 . Je voulais donc savoir si on pouvait installer ilife 07 dans snow leopard.

Une autre chose m'inquiète un peu. Dans sa version unique (sans ilife) snow leopard est vraiment à prix cassé. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si cela ne cacherait pas des surcoûts supplémentaires à l'avenir (du style : mises à jour payantes...)


Merci beaucoup !

Maxime


----------



## Dead head (8 Octobre 2009)

maximef01 a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
> 
> Je possède actuellement un macbook qui tourne sous mac osx tiger, cet ordinateur a été acheté en juin 2007 (il tourne sous proc intel)
> 
> ...



Bonjour.

Pour iLife, je n'en sais rien.

Pour Snow Leopard "à prix cassé", ne crains rien, cela ne cache rien. Ce prix est dû au fait que ce nouveau système d'exploitation ne comporte pratiquement aucune nouveauté visible par l'utilisateur _lambda_. Apple ne fait payer que les mises à jour majeures de son OS (de 10.4 ou Tiger à 10.5 ou Leopard, de 10.5 ou Leopard à 10.6 ou Snow Leopard).


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2009)

iLife'07 ça n'existe pas. Il y a iLife'06 et iLife'08.

iLife'08 est compatible avec Mac OS X 10.6 mais il ne faut pas oublier d'installer QuickTime 7 pour certaines fonctions.

iLife'06 est trop ancien et posera des problèmes.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Octobre 2009)

Rappelons tout de même que théoriquement la mise à jour vers Snow Leopard à 29 euros est réservé aux possesseurs d'un Léopard. 
Mais d'aucuns me répondront que ce n'est pas marqué sur la boîte


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Rappelons tout de même que théoriquement la mise à jour vers Snow Leopard à 29 euros est réservé aux possesseurs d'un Léopard.
> Mais d'aucuns me répondront que ce n'est pas marqué sur la boîte &#8230;



Il a été démontré que techniquement, le DVD à 29&#8364; est identique à celui du MacBoxSet.

Pour le reste, Apple n'avait qu'à être plus explicite dans ses explications. Après tout, pour les pack "famille", y'a un auto-collant apposé sur la boîte.

Reste que pour qui n'a pas iLife'09 et iWork'09, le choix de la MacBox est une excellente affaire, surtout quand on sait la qualité de ces logiciels et leur intégration à OS X.

Sauf précision du posteur, je présume qu'il agira en règle avec la licence d'OS X ou ce qu'il en a compris.


----------



## Frodon (9 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il a été démontré que techniquement, le DVD à 29 est identique à celui du MacBoxSet.
> 
> Pour le reste, Apple n'avait qu'à être plus explicite dans ses explications. Après tout, pour les pack "famille", y'a un auto-collant apposé sur la boîte.
> 
> ...



Ce qui différencie les différentes versions de Mac OS X (MaxBoxSet, Licence unique, Licence familial), c'est:

La licence utilisateur!

Logique, puisque c'est justement le rôle de la licence de définir les limites d'utilisation. Apple a décidé de faire confiance aux acheteurs et de ne pas mettre en place de limite technique...

Malheureusement, c'est un peu naïf de la part d'Apple, mais bon tant que le marché reste faible, ils peuvent encore se permettre se type de naïveté... Malheureusement il y aura toujours des personnes pour ne pas jouer le jeu et acheter une licence pour les possesseurs de Leopard alors qu'ils n'ont que Tiger ou Panther, ou encore acheter une licence utilisateur unique alors qu'ils vont l'utiliser sur plusieurs machines...

Tant que ce nombre de contrevenants reste faible, Apple ne mettra pas de protection en place. Mais si le marché grandit et donc forcément aussi le nombre de contrevenants, là il ne faudra pas s'étonné si Apple met en place des protections comme le fait déjà Microsoft pour Windows.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2009)

"Apple" et "naïf" 

Cherchez l'erreur. 

Non, je ne pense pas à de la naïveté mais à un calcul bien précis :

&#8212; Préserver son image auprès des clients qu'on a jamais traité de voleurs (on ne va pas commencer aujourd'hui)
&#8212; Se démarquer par rapport aux pratiques du concurrent numéro 1 (qui traite ses clients de voleurs depuis de nombreuses années)
&#8212; Coûts de manufacture et de manutention d'une version spéciale d'OS X destinée aux macusers Intel qui sont restés sur Tiger
&#8212; complications induites par la présence de contrôles de version qui seront de toute manière contournés par les plus malins.
&#8212; Vendre un DVD à 129&#8364; à côté d'un DVD à 29&#8364;, les deux étants parfaitement identiques, serait absurde. Le pack familial n'a jamais représenté que quelques &#8364; supplémentaire par rapport à la version simple, et pour 5 machines.
&#8212; Offrir Snow Leopard à 29&#8364; pour tous pourrait être mal vu de ceux qui sont passés par la case Leopard.

Je pense qu'Apple a estimé que le parc Tiger est essentiellement PPC ; que la grande majorité de Mac Intel sont passés à Leopard en plusieurs vagues, les derniers avec le MacBoxSet Leopard ; que le MacBoxSet SnowLeopard en satisfera un autre groupe ; que ceux qui ont iLife'09 et iWork'09 sur Tiger ont déjà payé leur MacBoxSet ; que ceux qui restent comptent pour pinuts.

Et pour couronner le tout, il n'est plus possible de se procurer Mac OS X 10.5 sur l'AppleStore. Ce qui fait que pour rester conforme à la licence, on est obligé d'acheter le MacBoxSet si on est encore en Tiger, même si on ne veut pas de iLife'09 et iWork'09 => vente liée (et ça c'est de la vraie).

Conclusion : faites comme vous le sentez en fonction de votre situation.


----------



## Rez2a (9 Octobre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Malheureusement, c'est un peu naïf de la part d'Apple, mais bon tant que le marché reste faible, ils peuvent encore se permettre se type de naïveté... Malheureusement il y aura toujours des personnes pour ne pas jouer le jeu et acheter une licence pour les possesseurs de Leopard alors qu'ils n'ont que Tiger ou Panther, ou encore acheter une licence utilisateur unique alors qu'ils vont l'utiliser sur plusieurs machines...
> 
> Tant que ce nombre de contrevenants reste faible, Apple ne mettra pas de protection en place. Mais si le marché grandit et donc forcément aussi le nombre de contrevenants, là il ne faudra pas s'étonné si Apple met en place des protections comme le fait déjà Microsoft pour Windows.



C'est pas naïf mais très bien calculé au contraire, comme le dit Moonwalker il y a l'image de marque et le respect du client qui entrent en jeu, mais l'absence de protection est surtout dûe au fait que Apple fait le software et le hardware, ça a bien plus d'importance qu'on ne le croit.

Quand on voit OS X, iLife et iWork qui n'ont aucune protection, ce n'est pas un cadeau que fait Apple à ses clients qui n'ont pas beaucoup de conscience, mais ça fait leur jeu ; plus leurs clients se procurent ces logiciels, légalement ou pas, plus ils gagnent de "qualité" sur leur Mac (mises à jour et nouvelles fonctionnalités), plus ils sont contents de leur Mac, plus ils ont de chances que leur prochain ordinateur soit à nouveau un Mac... et c'est sur ça que Apple fait sa plus grosse marge, là où Microsoft se fait des sous sur ses licences sans toucher un rond sur la vente d'un PC.

De plus, la clientèle Mac n'a pour l'instant rien à voir avec la clientèle PC... j'ai l'impression que si sur PC le premier réflexe de tout un tas de gens c'est de cracker les logiciels, sur Mac les gens sont plus enclins à acheter et à marcher dans les clous, il n'y a qu'à voir certains softs dont l'utilité est assez limitée mais qui se vendent quand même à 20$ ; sur PC, ce n'est pas viable.
Je crois aussi que les ventes de SL ont dépassé les prévisions que faisaient les analystes, malgré l'absence de protection.
Après, de là à dire que les clients Apple hésitent moins à mettre la main au porte monnaie parce qu'il est généralement plus rempli que celui des Windows-users, il n'y a qu'un pas...


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Octobre 2009)

Perso les applications payantes sur mon Mac sont toutes crackées chez moi ... Ainsi que sur mon iPhone .

Je dois être une exception qui confirme ta règle :rateau:


----------



## PER180H (9 Octobre 2009)

J'ai perdu mon raccourci pomme + < pour passer d'une fenêtre à l'autre (et son pendant, le pomme + > ).
J'ai fait une fausse manip, ou c'est quelque chose que quelqu'un a déjà connu sur son 10.6(.1) ?

(et je n'arrive pas à le remettre, ce raccourci ! )


----------



## Dead head (9 Octobre 2009)

PER180H a dit:


> J'ai perdu mon raccourci pomme + < pour passer d'une fenêtre à l'autre (et son pendant, le pomme + > ).
> J'ai fait une fausse manip, ou c'est quelque chose que quelqu'un a déjà connu sur son 10.6(.1) ?
> 
> (et je n'arrive pas à le remettre, ce raccourci ! )



S'il s'agit de passer d'une fenêtre d'une application à une autre fenêtre de la même application, je me contente pour ma part de faire pomme < . Je n'utilise ni le + ni le > . Cela fonctionne pour la plupart des applications. Cela dépend peut-être de l'OS.

Quand tu poses une question, sois plus précis. Parles-tu des fenêtres d'une même application ou pas ?


----------



## PER180H (9 Octobre 2009)

Oui, les fenêtres d'une même application.
Le "+" est là pour faire la liaison entre le pomme et le <
On parle donc bien de la même chose : pomme < et pomme >

Chez moi, ça ne fonctionne plus depuis quelques jours... Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi.


----------



## Dead head (9 Octobre 2009)

Désolé, mais je dois être bouché ce soir, car je ne comprends pas ce que tu entends par 



PER180H a dit:


> Le "+" est là pour faire la liaison entre le pomme et le <


Je n'ai pas besoin de cette "liaison" pour faire fonctionner ce raccourci. De la même manière, je ne comprends pas à quoi sert le signe >.

J'ai l'impression (mais je me trompe peut-être) que je parviens à faire ce que tu désires simplement avec les touches pomme et <. Je passe d'une fenêtre à l'autre avec seulement ces deux touches. As-tu essayé ?


----------



## Rez2a (9 Octobre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Désolé, mais je dois être bouché ce soir, car je ne comprends pas ce que tu entends par
> 
> Je n'ai pas besoin de cette "liaison" pour faire fonctionner ce raccourci. De la même manière, je ne comprends pas à quoi sert le signe >.
> 
> J'ai l'impression (mais je me trompe peut-être) que je parviens à faire ce que tu désires simplement avec les touches pomme et <. Je passe d'une fenêtre à l'autre avec seulement ces deux touches. As-tu essayé ?



Écrire "Pomme + <" c'est équivalent à "Pomme et <", en aucun cas ça signifie qu'on appuie sur la touche "+", c'est juste le symbole qui indique qu'on appuie sur plusieurs touches en même temps. 
Sinon je ne connaissais pas ce raccourci, mais vous avez essayé "Cmd + `" ?


----------



## Dead head (9 Octobre 2009)

Au temps pour moi


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Perso les applications payantes sur mon Mac sont toutes crackées chez moi ... Ainsi que sur mon iPhone .
> 
> Je dois être une exception qui confirme ta règle :rateau:


Tsss... Pas de quoi se vanter  Je te rappelle que le forum a une charte assez claire sur ce sujet ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Perso les applications payantes sur mon Mac sont toutes crackées chez moi ... Ainsi que sur mon iPhone .
> 
> Je dois être une exception qui confirme ta règle :rateau:



Maintenant faudra pas t'étonner si tu n'obtiens pas de réponses si tu rencontre des problèmes pour installer tel ou tel logiciel.


----------



## pickwick (9 Octobre 2009)

Juste pour témoigner que depuis mon passage à SL dès sa sortie, je constate que tout va bien, que tout est plus réactif, que Safari est un plaisir, que Mail est amélioré, et que je n'ai plus le moindre plantage nécessitant de forcer l'extinction, ce qui arrivait de temps en temps avec Léopard. 
Le seul problème un peu embêtant a été de réinstaller les pilotes de mon Tout-en-Un HP qui refusait de scanner. Et ce ne fut pas si simple (passage par le site Apple et le site HP et... miracle)
A part cela c'est le bonheur cet OS !!


----------



## qsdfg (10 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Juste pour témoigner que depuis mon passage à SL dès sa sortie, je constate que tout va bien, que tout est plus réactif, que Safari est un plaisir, que Mail est amélioré, et que je n'ai plus le moindre plantage nécessitant de forcer l'extinction, ce qui arrivait de temps en temps avec Léopard.
> Le seul problème un peu embêtant a été de réinstaller les pilotes de mon Tout-en-Un HP qui refusait de scanner. Et ce ne fut pas si simple (passage par le site Apple et le site HP et... miracle)
> A part cela c'est le bonheur cet OS !!



C'est un bon cru, mais il y a quelques soucis importants. 
Safari ou Snow Léopard, ou le logiciel Logitech pour Snow Léopard pour ma souris MX 1100, je dis "ou" car difficile de savoir qui est en cause avec le comportement de Safari.



			
				qsdfg a dit:
			
		

> Safari par exemple lorsque l'on clique sur *le bouton vert* en haut de fenêtre, en pensant voir celle-ci s'agrandir.
> 
> C'est la cata, celle-ci devient toute petite et se met tout en bas de l'écran (à cheval sur le dock).
> 
> ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Octobre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Maintenant faudra pas t'étonner si tu n'obtiens pas de réponses si tu rencontre des problèmes pour installer tel ou tel logiciel.



MDR mais pas de soucis, j'ai lu la charte, je ne m'attends pas spécialement à votre aide si jamais je rencontre des difficultées sur un logiciel... je comprend votre point de vue .
Je dis juste que mes logiciels sont tous crakés et n'incite personne en particulier a faire de même... Merci la Liberté d'expression


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> MDR mais pas de soucis, j'ai lu la charte, je ne m'attends pas spécialement à votre aide si jamais je rencontre des difficultées sur un logiciel... je comprend votre point de vue .
> Je dis juste que mes logiciels sont tous crakés et n'incite personne en particulier a faire de même... Merci la Liberté d'expression



Merci la liberté d'expression, merci la charte.

Et tu en remets une couche ?

En gros t'es sur le forum pour dire que tu as des softs crackés sur ta machine ?
0.79 c'est _vraiment_ trop cher pour toi ? 

Bref, pour rester dans la charte, je m'arrêterai la 
 Bompi


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> MDR mais pas de soucis, j'ai lu la charte, je ne m'attends pas spécialement à votre aide si jamais je rencontre des difficultées sur un logiciel... je comprend votre point de vue .
> Je dis juste que mes logiciels sont tous crakés et n'incite personne en particulier a faire de même... Merci la Liberté d'expression



Et puis, on n'est même pas obligé de te croire. 

C'est un peu relou comme provocation. Tu fais ce que tu veux sur ta machine, on n'est pas la police, mais sachant qu'on ne peut pas cautionner ce comportement, pour des raisons essentiellement juridiques, tu n'as pas non plus à te sentir obligé de l'afficher ainsi. Y'a comme un manque de respect envers les membres, une sorte de bras d'honneur. Enfin, c'est un peu comme ça que je le perçois.


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis, on n'est même pas obligé de te croire.
> 
> C'est un peu relou comme provocation. Tu fais ce que tu veux sur ta machine, on n'est pas la police, mais sachant qu'on ne peut pas cautionner ce comportement, pour des raisons essentiellement juridiques, tu n'as pas non plus à te sentir obligé de l'afficher ainsi. Y'a comme un manque de respect envers les membres, une sorte de bras d'honneur. Enfin, c'est un peu comme ça que je le perçois.




C'est bizarre je dis "je comprend votre point de vue... je n'incite personne à en faire de même" et je passe pour provocateur. Si, encore une fois sans vouloir être provocateur, le fait de dire "oui, moi je crack les logiciels" est perçu comme provocation... c'est que nous avons un problème de liberté d'expression non ? Je ne veus pas insister, juste eclairé certaines personnes de ce forum qui ont dit que les MacUsers achetaient généralement les softs sur MAC OS X... je voulait simplement nuancer ces propos 

Ai-je argumenté le pourquoi de mes actes ? ai-je demandé si cela genait quelques personnes ? Non, car je sais très bien que selon la charte on se doit de ne pas débattre de ce sujet ici 
Je tiens juste à être un membre de ce forum sincère, sans rien a cacher.

Maintenant je pense que le sujet est clos Oui  même si certains voudront encore avoir le dernier mot...


----------



## Dead head (10 Octobre 2009)

Désolé, c'est une erreur.


----------



## Rez2a (10 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est bizarre je dis "je comprend votre point de vue... je n'incite personne à en faire de même" et je passe pour provocateur. Si, encore une fois sans vouloir être provocateur, le fait de dire "oui, moi je crack les logiciels" est perçu comme provocation... c'est que nous avons un problème de liberté d'expression non ? Je ne veus pas insister, juste eclairé certaines personnes de ce forum qui ont dit que les MacUsers achetaient généralement les softs sur MAC OS X... je voulait simplement nuancer ces propos



Bah, je trouve que les réactions auxquelles tu fais face confirment mes propos au lieu de les nuancer !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est bizarre je dis "je comprend votre point de vue... je n'incite personne à en faire de même" et je passe pour provocateur. Si, encore une fois sans vouloir être provocateur, le fait de dire "oui, moi je crack les logiciels" est perçu comme provocation... c'est que nous avons un problème de liberté d'expression non ? Je ne veus pas insister, juste eclairé certaines personnes de ce forum qui ont dit que les MacUsers achetaient généralement les softs sur MAC OS X... je voulait simplement nuancer ces propos
> 
> Ai-je argumenté le pourquoi de mes actes ? ai-je demandé si cela genait quelques personnes ? Non, car je sais très bien que selon la charte on se doit de ne pas débattre de ce sujet ici
> Je tiens juste à être un membre de ce forum sincère, sans rien a cacher.
> ...



Mais on s'en cogne de tes raisons. Le pourquoi de tes actes tu pourras éventuellement l'expliquer à un juge le cas échéant, cela n'est pas notre affaire.

La liberté d'expression n'a rien à voir avec la provocation, pas plus que la liberté de circulation avec l'usage intempestif d'un avertisseur, ou de proclamer haut et fort qu'on aime rouler sur les trottoirs. Tu es libre de t'exprimer ici en restant dans les limites de la charte de MacGeneration, et revendiquer un comportement hors charte est bien une provocation.

Tu es libre de faire ton ménage à poil chez toi, mais pas d'aller sortir ta poubelle sur la voie publique dans la même tenue. Ici, au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas remarqué, tu n'es pas chez toi, c'est un espace que tu partages avec d'autres.

Perso, je le redis, peu me chaut que tu craques des logiciels, mais bien que tu revendiques ce comportement sans considération pour les règles du lieu et pour ses membres.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h53 ----------




pickwick a dit:


> Juste pour témoigner que depuis mon passage à SL dès sa sortie, je constate que tout va bien, que tout est plus réactif, que Safari est un plaisir, que Mail est amélioré, et que je n'ai plus le moindre plantage nécessitant de forcer l'extinction, ce qui arrivait de temps en temps avec Léopard.
> Le seul problème un peu embêtant a été de réinstaller les pilotes de mon Tout-en-Un HP qui refusait de scanner. Et ce ne fut pas si simple (passage par le site Apple et le site HP et... miracle)
> A part cela c'est le bonheur cet OS !!


Sans bug, certainement pas ; sans bug rédhibitoire oui, pour la plupart des personnes. Mais gardons-nous de généraliser nos petits cas personnels. Si j'avais un MacBook Pro 13" avec le bug de luminosité, je n'aurais vraisemblablement pas la même opinion de Mac OS X 10.6. 

L'inverse marche aussi : ce n'est pas parce qu'on a constaté un bug que l'OS est à jeter aux orties.


qsdfg a dit:


> C'est un bon cru, mais il y a quelques soucis importants.
> Safari ou Snow Léopard, ou le logiciel Logitech pour Snow Léopard pour ma souris MX 1100, je dis "ou" car difficile de savoir qui est en cause avec le comportement de Safari.



J'ai remarqué ça aussi avec la même souris. Je ferais des essais sur ma partition cobaye qui n'a pas vu le LCC 3.1 et sur mon système principal après avoir rebranché ma Mighty Mouse.

Ce "bug" est alléatoire. Il semble limité à Safari et encore pas tout le temps. 

L'informatique garde de ces mystères qui lui confèrent encore un petit aspect magique.


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Y'a comme un manque de respect envers les membres, une sorte de bras d'honneur. Enfin, c'est un peu comme ça que je le perçois.



Un bras d'honneur  faut arréter l'extrapolation a tout va ! Un peu ça va, mais la....
Les personnes qui font du téléchargement sur Internet de musique, films, etc... sont des criminels aussi non ? 



			
				Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> La liberté d'expression n'a rien à voir avec la provocation, pas plus que la liberté de circulation avec l'usage intempestif d'un avertisseur, ou de proclamer haut et fort qu'on aime rouler sur les trottoirs. Tu es libre de t'exprimer ici en restant dans les limites de la charte de MacGeneration, et revendiquer un comportement hors charte est bien une provocation.



En ai-je fait une revendication ? 
Te propose d'aller voir la définition, pour ta culture générale :
http://www.juritravail.com/lexique/Revendication.html



			
				Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu es libre de faire ton ménage à poil chez toi, mais pas d'aller sortir ta poubelle sur la voie publique dans la même tenue. Ici, au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas remarqué, tu n'es pas chez toi, c'est un espace que tu partages avec d'autres.



Et ? Faut me rappeler le rapport la, parce que perso le mélange des genres qui n'ont rien à voir...



			
				Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je le redis, peu me chaut que tu craques des logiciels, mais bien que tu revendiques ce comportement sans considération pour les règles du lieu et pour ses membres.



Je te renvois à la définition ci-dessus 
Et je respecte les membres de ce forum soit dit en passant, sans insinuer d'effectuer des "bras d'honneurs" . Que je t'ai agacé, soit, je le conçoit voyant tes réactions disproportionnées... Maintenant que tu parles au nom de tous les membres... 

Mais comme je disais précédemment, certains membres aiment avoir le dernier mot, quit à dire des sotises... bien regrétable 

Aller je ne mettrai pas plus d'eau à ton moulin, promis :love: J'arrête les posts sur ce Topic...


----------



## ärsyttävää (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
En tout cas, pas en ce qui concerne mon Imac (2,8 ghz). maintenant, au démarrage, j'ai un écran bleu pendant 7 minutes !!!


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Octobre 2009)

ärsyttävää a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En tout cas, pas en ce qui concerne mon Imac (2,8 ghz). maintenant, au démarrage, j'ai un écran bleu pendant 7 minutes !!!



Bonjour, j'avais, moi aussi un écran bleu un peu long (entre 40 à 45 secondes, pas 7 mN. tout de même).
Alors, j'ai cherché sur la log. système pour tenter de trouver sur quelle fonction avait lieu cette attente. Je me suis aperçu que le message de démarrage de la tablette graphique intervenait , à chaque fois, après une attente de plus de trente secondes. J'ai désinstallé le pilote, été chercher le  plus récent disponible et réinstallé ma tablette. Depuis, l'écran bleu au démarrage = 3 à 4 secondes.
Je n'ai décrit ceci que pour la méthode :

1) consulter la log. système d'un boot
2) repérer le "Wait"
3) identifier le/les élément(s) pouvant être mis en cause
4) éliminer la/les causes du ralentissement


----------



## Le docteur (10 Octobre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> De plus, la clientèle Mac n'a pour l'instant rien à voir avec la clientèle PC... j'ai l'impression que si sur PC le premier réflexe de tout un tas de gens c'est de cracker les logiciels, sur Mac les gens sont plus enclins à acheter et à marcher dans les clous, il n'y a qu'à voir certains softs dont l'utilité est assez limitée mais qui se vendent quand même à 20$ ; sur PC, ce n'est pas viable.
> Je crois aussi que les ventes de SL ont dépassé les prévisions que faisaient les analystes, malgré l'absence de protection.
> Après, de là à dire que les clients Apple hésitent moins à mettre la main au porte monnaie parce qu'il est généralement plus rempli que celui des Windows-users, il n'y a qu'un pas...



Ce "premier réflexe" s'est massivement exporté sur Mac. Pour ça une grosse partie n'a pas switché une seconde. Il n'y a qu'à lire les réflexions qu'on trouve de plus en plus sur les forums Mac &#8230; 
D'ailleurs on a des exemples autorevendiqués ici&#8230;
Enfin un dans les deux dernières pages, mais on n'a pas besoin d'aller loin pour trouver des nids&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ce "premier réflexe" s'est massivement exporté sur Mac. Pour ça une grosse partie n'a pas switché une seconde. Il n'y a qu'à lire les réflexions qu'on trouve de plus en plus sur les forums Mac
> D'ailleurs on a des exemples autorevendiqués ici
> Enfin un dans les deux dernières pages, mais on n'a pas besoin d'aller loin pour trouver des nids


C'est vrai qu'on voit de plus en plus de gens qui en toute innocence, viennent sur le forums demander comment installer tel logiciel téléchargé via un torrent ou lire des divX à l'origine douteuse.
Le pire, c'est qu'on se fait traiter de facho par certains d'entre eux quand on leur dit qu'on ne peut pas répondre.
Pour beaucoup de PCistes il semble normal de pirater. Et quand cetains switchent sur Mac, ils leur paraient tout aussi normal de continuer ainsi.


----------



## qsdfg (10 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> qsdfg a dit:
> 
> 
> > C'est un bon cru, mais il y a quelques soucis importants.
> ...


Je connais le résultat, et je vais te faire gagner du temps.

Avec le LCC 3.0 le comportement de Safari était identique, car j'utilisais 2 boutons sur cette souris, faisant appel à *Exposé*, qui, pour que ces boutons fonctionnent avec Snow Léopard, m'avait imposé de sortir l'application Exposé de Applications/Utilitaires pour la remonter dans *Applications*.

Les boutons de la souris fonctionnaient, alors, correctement, mais*&#8230;* Safari avait toujours ce même défaut (la fenêtre qui descendait tout en bas, lorsque le bouton vert était actionné).

C'est pour cela que je pense qu'il s'agit d'un véritable bug.
Mais a attribuer au compte de qui ? 
Safari ? Snow Léopard ? Le logiciel Logitech ?  
Chacun voudra se renvoyer la balle, mais en attendant, c'est le caca


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Octobre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> C'est pour cela que je pense qu'il s'agit d'un véritable bug.
> Mais a attribuer au compte de qui ?
> Safari ? Snow Léopard ? Le logiciel Logitech ?
> Chacun voudra se renvoyer la balle, mais en attendant, c'est le caca


Sans vouloir défendre Apple c'est plutôt le logiciel Logitech que je mettrais en cause qui n'a pas du suivre les recommandations faites par Apple

Avec une souris Apple sous SL y'a pas de problèmes avec Safari

J'ai aussi branché une souris 3 boutons sans logiciel de contrôle et pas de soucis

Faudrait s'adresser à Logitech plutôt


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Un bras d'honneur  faut arréter l'extrapolation a tout va ! Un peu ça va, mais la....
> Les personnes qui font du téléchargement sur Internet de musique, films, etc... sont des criminels aussi non ?
> 
> 
> ...


T'as un problème et pas seulement avec la politesse. Il est urgent que tu retournes à l'école, apprendre à te servir d'un dictionnaire et aussi à en choisir un en fonction du contexte.

La langue française est subtile qu'elle autorise plusieurs sens à un même mot. Et les choses se compliquent encore quand on compare un verbe et un nom. Revendiquer et n'est pas la même chose que revendication. Or, je n'ai jamais parlé d'une revendication au sens d'une demande, mais bien du verbe revendiquer, soit le fait de _Demander à être reconnu comme l'auteur de quelque chose, comme étant l'initiateur de quelque chose. Revendiquer une &#339;uvre, un écrit, une action; attentat non revendiqué._ (source)

Bon, j'arrête aussi avec toi, définitivement, partout, car ton cas général me semble un chantier trop important pour que je m'y attèle en ce moment et en ce lieu.

Avec un pseudo pareil, il est normal qu'on constate des bugs.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Octobre 2009)

J'aimerais que l'on passe là dessus et comme disais ma grand-mère "C'est toujours le plus intelligent qui cède" j'ai confiance en celui qui a marché sur la lune pour cela

Retour au sujet du fil sur ce

Merci


----------



## qsdfg (10 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sans vouloir défendre Apple c'est plutôt le logiciel Logitech que je mettrais en cause qui n'a pas du suivre les recommandations faites par Apple
> 
> Avec une souris Apple sous SL y'a pas de problèmes avec Safari
> 
> ...



J'ai branché ma Mighty Mouse à la place de ma MX 1100 Logitech, et là, c'est le bazar.

J'ai 2 symptômes *différents* (le pire c'est qu'ils sont radicalement différents, impossible d'en tirer une conclusion).

* Soit si je choisis une fonction Exposé (celle qui me pose tant de problèmes), et Safari a les mêmes symptômes de la fenêtre qui part brusquement tout en bas en diminuant de taille, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Soit en insistant un peu plus, il n'y a plus du tout ce phénomène avec Safari, qui a toutefois un comportement étrange (comparé à Firefox). La fenêtre de Safari ne se déplace plus brusquement vers le bas, mais elle s'adapte étrangement en largeur au contenu de la fenêtre, mais ce qui est agaçant, c'est qu'elle ne prend (presque) jamais tout l'écran. Or ce bouton vert sert à ça


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Octobre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> La fenêtre de Safari ne se déplace plus brusquement vers le bas, mais elle s'adapte étrangement en largeur au contenu de la fenêtre, mais ce qui est agaçant, c'est qu'elle ne prend (presque) jamais tout l'écran. *Or ce bouton vert sert à ça*


Ben non justement ! Avec le bouton vert la taille de la fenêtre s'adapte à son contenu et pas à la taille maxi de l'écran

C'est le comportement normal et va falloir t'y faire

T'es pas sur Windaube là


----------



## qsdfg (10 Octobre 2009)

Non, le plus possible sur SL, et FF est parfait.


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> . Or ce bouton vert sert à ça




Ben non... le bouton vert ne sert pas à ça.
Le bouton vert sert à adapter la taille de la fenêtre au contenu de la page à afficher (le seul cas particulier est iTunes où le bouton vert sert à diminuer la fenêtre et la remplacer par le mini lecteur. Apple avait voulu supprimer cette exception avec iTunes9 mais il y a eu une telle levée de bouclier, qu'ils ont fait machine arrière avec la 9.01)


----------



## qsdfg (11 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben non... le bouton vert ne sert pas à ça.
> Le bouton vert sert à adapter la taille de la fenêtre au contenu de la page à afficher (le seul cas particulier est iTunes où le bouton vert sert à diminuer la fenêtre et la remplacer par le mini lecteur. Apple avait voulu supprimer cette exception avec iTunes9 mais il y a eu une telle levée de bouclier, qu'ils ont fait machine arrière avec la 9.01)


Remy tu oublies Firefox que j'utilise beaucoup ce qui explique ma méprise.
Je trouve son fonctionnement parfait.
Soit c'est plein écran (au dessus du Dock, ce que ne fait pas Safari/Dock), soit c'est à une taille plus petite, précédemment utilisée.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> Remy tu oublies Firefox que j'utilise beaucoup ce qui explique ma méprise.
> Je trouve son fonctionnement parfait.
> Soit c'est plein écran (au dessus du Dock, ce que ne fait pas Safari/Dock), soit c'est à une taille plus petite, précédemment utilisée.



Firefox a un fonctionnement hérité de Windows. Moi, ça m'emmerde.

Quand tu cliques sur le bouton vert d'une fenêtre Finder, elle ne part pas en plein écran, elle optimise son affichage en fonction de son contenu. C'est pareil pour la plupart des autres applications Apple.

La fenêtre en plein écran est vraiment un truc windosien. Sur Mac OS X, la pratique du drag&drop conduit à privilégier des fenêtre plus réduites qui laissent apparaître une portion du bureau pour y déposer des fichiers ou en collecter.


----------



## Rez2a (11 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Firefox a un fonctionnement hérité de Windows. Moi, ça m'emmerde.
> 
> Quand tu cliques sur le bouton vert d'une fenêtre Finder, elle ne part pas en plein écran, elle optimise son affichage en fonction de son contenu. C'est pareil pour la plupart des autres applications Apple.
> 
> La fenêtre en plein écran est vraiment un truc windosien. Sur Mac OS X, la pratique du drag&drop conduit à privilégier des fenêtre plus réduites qui laissent apparaître une portion du bureau pour y déposer des fichiers ou en collecter.



Un "truc windosien" oui, mais faut avouer que c'est plus pratique comme ça.
Je laisse toujours Safari tourner en plein écran, pour une simple raison : soit je cherche très mal, soit ils n'ont toujours pas été foutus d'inclure une option pour redimensionner automatiquement les fenêtres pour s'adapter au contenu... (si quelqu'un peut me donner tort, j'en serais très heureux)
Je n'ai rien contre le fait d'avoir une fenêtre adaptée au contenu de la page, par contre ça me gêne un peu plus de devoir cliquer sur le bouton vert à chaque fois.
Le jour où Safari aura un comportement qui se rapproche du panneau des préf. systèmes (redimensionnement à chaque page dans une animation du plus bel effet) je serai le premier à lâcher le plein écran.


----------



## qsdfg (11 Octobre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Un "truc windosien" oui, mais faut avouer que c'est plus pratique comme ça.
> Je laisse toujours Safari tourner en plein écran, pour une simple raison : soit je cherche très mal, soit ils n'ont toujours pas été foutus d'inclure une option pour redimensionner automatiquement les fenêtres pour s'adapter au contenu... (si quelqu'un peut me donner tort, j'en serais très heureux)
> Je n'ai rien contre le fait d'avoir une fenêtre adaptée au contenu de la page, par contre ça me gêne un peu plus de devoir cliquer sur le bouton vert à chaque fois.
> Le jour où Safari aura un comportement qui se rapproche du panneau des préf. systèmes (redimensionnement à chaque page dans une animation du plus bel effet) je serai le premier à lâcher le plein écran.



Nous sommes d'accord. Pourquoi ne pas créer un quatrième bouton et cette nouvelle fonction ? 

_Il y a des moments où je trouve qu'il y a un certain nombre de personnes rétrogrades, regardant vers le passé._ Jamais nous n'aurions de processeurs Intel et tout le reste (Snow Léopard entre autres).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> Nous sommes d'accord. Pourquoi ne pas créer un quatrième bouton et cette nouvelle fonction ?
> 
> _Il y a des moments où je trouve qu'il y a un certain nombre de personnes rétrogrades, regardant vers le passé._ Jamais nous n'aurions de processeurs Intel et tout le reste (Snow Léopard entre autres).



Faut qu'on m'explique en quoi avoir une fenêtre qui occupe tout l'écran c'est regarder vers l'avenir?
Le multitache c'est rétrograde et le monotache, c'est l'avenir, donc?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2009)

Bah! On ne va pas commencer à se prendre le choux pour ça.

Le navigateur que je connais et qui prend le mieux en charge le plein écran, c'est Shiira 2.2. Là, c'est superbe ! Plus plein écran que ça, il faudrait crever la dalle. Dommage que le projet semble partir en couilles et que les dernières builds soient si buguées. 

Encore une fois, le plein écran, je ne vois pas l'intérêt. Aucun site internet ne fait la taille de mon petit 17". Et puis quand je lis une page web, mon regard ne se porte naturellement que sur une fraction de celle-ci.

Plus pratique selon Rez2a... ok, c'est un point de vue personnel qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de contester dans l'absolu, mais, toujours personnellement, j'ai du mal à saisir ce qu'il y a de pratique au plein écran pour un navigateur.


----------



## iota (11 Octobre 2009)

Salut,



qsdfg a dit:


> _Il y a des moments où je trouve qu'il y a un certain nombre de personnes rétrogrades, regardant vers le passé._ Jamais nous n'aurions de processeurs Intel et tout le reste (Snow Léopard entre autres).


Ben justement, dans un environnement fenêtré, le mode plein-écran est un non sens. Et (de mon point de vue) c'est encore plus vrai avec les tailles d'écran grandissantes que l'on côtoie de nos jours.

Pour jongler entre les deux mondes quotidiennement, j'adapte mon comportement à chaque OS sans ressentir aucune gène ou manque.

D'ailleurs, j'ai de moins en moins tendance à utiliser le mode plein-écran sous Windows (merci à mon 22" du boulot ).

@+
iota


----------



## qsdfg (11 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Aucun site internet ne fait la taille de mon petit 17". Et puis quand je lis une page web, mon regard ne se porte naturellement que sur une fraction de celle-ci.



Ha bon ! Google news, et plein d'autres blogs ou pas.

Les pages sont dites "élastiques et s'adaptent à l'écran".

J'ai maintenant une mauvaise vue, et j'utilise souvent des caractères plus gros (*cmd* ou pomme  "*+*") et je suis bien content de trouver des pages occupant tout l'espace de mon iMac 20"


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Faut qu'on m'explique en quoi considérer qu'avoir une fenêtre qui occupe tous l'écran c'est regarder vers le passé?
> Le multitache c'est rétrograde et le monotache, c'est l'avenir, donc?


Disons qu'avoir une fenêtre en plein écran c'est surtout regarder _une seule_ fenêtre 

Cela étant, je pense que c'est vraiment lié :
- à l'apprentissage
- aux capacités/méthodes cognitives de chacun

Sur un ordinateur moderne (_i.e._ un ordinateur en mode graphique, relié à d'autres machines etc.), je me range du côté des multi-fenêtreurs. À fond, même.


iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ben justement, dans un environnement fenêtré, le mode plein-écran est un non sens. Et (de mon point de vue) c'est encore plus vrai avec les tailles d'écran grandissantes que l'on côtoie de nos jours.
> 
> ...


Idem, donc.

Il y a bien sûr des travaux qui demandent de se concentrer, de se focaliser, et une seule fenêtre à l'écran y est presque nécessaire. Mais dans l'ensemble, la navigation Internet est presque _essentiellement_ multiple et complexe, c'est assez antithétique de la fenêtre en mode plein écran, quoi.

Pour le reste, puisque certains navigateurs utilisent un mode de l'autre monde (et d'un autre temps), tout le monde est content. C'est beau la variété ...


----------



## Rez2a (11 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Plus pratique selon Rez2a... ok, c'est un point de vue personnel qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de contester dans l'absolu, mais, toujours personnellement, j'ai du mal à saisir ce qu'il y a de pratique au plein écran pour un navigateur.



Ben, disons que je trouve plus pratique d'avoir des fenêtres en plein écran (pour être sûr de pouvoir tout voir d'une page sans redimensionner) que de cliquer sur le "+" pour que la fenêtre s'adapte à la page à chaque fois.
Comme j'ai dit, si le redimensionnent était automatique, ça ne serait pas la même chose.
Après, je suis sur un 13"... je suis pas sûr que je ferais pareil sur un 24", je laisserais sûrement une taille fixe aux fenêtres pour ne pas avoir à redimensionner à chaque fois mais du plein écran, je pense pas.

De toute façon, c'est une affaire de goût et pas franchement un problème, on peut très bien utiliser Safari en plein écran en ajustant manuellement la dimension de la fenêtre une seule fois et en évitant de toucher au bouton "+", et c'est très facile de naviguer entre les fenêtres avec Exposé.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)

Le "problème", c'est le fonctionnement différent du bouton '+' en fonction de l'application.
Parce qu'un coup ça fout la fenêtre en vrac, un coup ça fait un mini-player, un coup ça fait un full-screen.


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Octobre 2009)

Oui, le fonctionnement du bouton vert (+) est un peu à la discrétion du développeur. C'est bien inspiré mais pas toujours.


----------



## divoli (12 Octobre 2009)

Comme navigateur capable du plein écran, il y a également cruz (je ne sais pas s'il est compatible avec SL).

Mais je partage entièrement l'analyse de Bompi et de Iota, et tout comme ce dernier je m'adapte parfaitement à l'environnement sur lequel je travaille, je n'ai jamais fait de "blocage" là-dessus, même si pour les raisons indiquées je suis plutôt favorable au mode fenestré, encore plus pour une navigation internet...


----------



## Frodon (12 Octobre 2009)

Pour faire du plein écran sur Safari, il faut installer Glims, qui est maintenant compatible SL: http://www.machangout.com/

Ce dernier offre, en plus du plein écran, tout un panel de fonctionnalités. Il a par contre comme inconvénient de ralentir un peu le démrrage de Safari, car c'est un script qui se lance au démarrage de Safari et met quelques secondes à se lancer. Mais une fois lancé, on retrouve la réactivité normale de Safari.

Après l'installation de Glims, vous aurez alors deux options dans le menu "Safari". Une option "Plein ecran", qui fait un plein écran complet, sans barre de menu (et avec possibilité de masquer certaines barres d'outils dans les préférences), et vous avez aussi l'option "Adapter la fenêtre à l'écran", qui là agrandit simplement la fenêtre au maximum.


----------



## LeProf (12 Octobre 2009)

Je n'utilise le mode plein écran que lorsque je visualise un film sur mon ordi.... et encore, cela dépend si je ne fait que cela ou si en même temps je fais une autre activité. Dans ce dernier cas, le film en mode fenétré sur l'écran de mon macbook, et le reste sur l'écran externe 20" avec tout un tas de fenêtres 

C'est une question d'adaptation: tout dépend de la ou des taches à faire et de l'humeur/concentration du moment.

Maintenant, je ne savait pas que l'on pouvait avoir Safari en mode plein écran, je vais tester pour voir si cela peut m'intéresser en terme d'utilisation.


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Octobre 2009)

Personnellement, je pense que le plein écran est une gêne dans l'utilisation quotidienne (bureautique) de l'ordinateur. En effet j'apprécie d'avoir, en permanence une bande de bureau disponible pour y déposer des fichiers en transit ou en cours de traitement.
A contrario, pour le travail sur les photos, le plein écran devient quasiment indispensable pour éliminer tous les éléments qui parasitent la bonne appréciation de la photo sur laquelle je suis en train de travailler.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Octobre 2009)

Plein d'intérêt au mode fenêtré 

Présentement je suis avec XPlane en vol vers Sharm El shek à 20 000 pieds et j'en ai encore pour 97 minutes

Vu que les hotesses virtuelles c'est pas mon trip je suis aussi sur MacGé via Safari dont j'ai réduit la fenêtre afin de lire et entendre les informations données par les contôleurs de vol, notamment les changements de fréquences du transpondeur

C'est possible ça sur un PC sous Windows :mouais:





Voili, voilou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Personnellement, je pense que le plein écran est une gêne dans l'utilisation quotidienne (bureautique) de l'ordinateur. En effet j'apprécie d'avoir, en permanence une bande de bureau disponible pour y déposer des fichiers en transit ou en cours de traitement.
> A contrario, pour le travail sur les photos, le plein écran devient quasiment indispensable pour éliminer tous les éléments qui parasitent la bonne appréciation de la photo sur laquelle je suis en train de travailler.



J'apprécie aussi d'avoir avec Safari le bureau accessible pour pouvoir y déposer des choses dessus le plus simplement du monde et sans devoir jongler avec les fenêtres.

Et j'apprécie tout autant d'avoir le plein écran avec iPhoto ou iMovie.

Alors je comprends que, quand on vient de Windows, ça surprenne et que ça fasse bizarre, mais en ce qui me concerne, je trouve que c'est plutôt bien foutu.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Ben justement, dans un environnement fenêtré, le mode plein-écran est un non sens. Et (de mon point de vue) c'est encore plus vrai avec les tailles d'écran grandissantes que l'on côtoie de nos jours.



Y a de ça oui. Je le constate sur mon Imac 20", mes fenêtres ne prennent jamais la taille de l'écran, ça serait assez ridicule. Par contre, sur mon Powerbook 12", Safari ou Mail sont systématiquement en plein écran. Mais Exposé ou Spaces sont là pour palier à la petite taille de l'écran; au lieu de s'étaler en largeur et en hauteur, on joue sur la profondeur en quelque sorte.


----------



## Gathou (12 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour!
Je voudrais passer à Snow leopard, et ayant acheté mon Macbook début juillet il me semble que je ne dois payer que les frais de port. Quelle est la procédure à suivre?
La mise a jour était automatiquement dans mon panier sur l'apple store, a 7 euros, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de m'en occuper jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Le problème, c'est que quand j'ai voulu payer, il y a eu une erreur me disant que j'avais dépassé le quota de mises à jours (je n'en ai jamais fait/acheté).
Et maintenant, plus rien dans mon panier, et si j'ajoute Snow léopard il est à 30 euros...
Quelqu'un connait il la procédure pour l'avoir à 7 euros? merci!


----------



## kenclark200 (12 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir
J'ai bien reçu mon CD de SLeopard. J'ai suivi la manip, et tout semble installé. Comment savoir si je suis sous SL ou encore sous l'ancien OS ? Contrairement à VISTA et XP, où la différence est flagrante, je ne sais pas où regarder pour le savoir...
Désolé je suis un nouvel utilisateur de MAC...
Merci pour vos aides


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Octobre 2009)

kenclark200 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> J'ai bien reçu mon CD de SLeopard. J'ai suivi la manip, et tout semble installé. Comment savoir si je suis sous SL ou encore sous l'ancien OS ? Contrairement à VISTA et XP, où la différence est flagrante, je ne sais pas où regarder pour le savoir...
> Désolé je suis un nouvel utilisateur de MAC...
> Merci pour vos aides



Pomme (barre en haut à gauche) -> A propos de ce Mac -> 10.6 = SL


----------



## kenclark200 (12 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour le conseil. Vraiment navré quand je vois la simplicité de la chose. Je switche tout juste et je galère pour la moindre chose (retrouver des fichiers, renommer des photos, retrouver un programme installé (msn),...)
J'ai honte... Merci néanmoins


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Octobre 2009)

les juniors s'entraident


----------



## kenclark200 (12 Octobre 2009)

D'ailleurs version 10.6.1. Donc passage à SL réussi !! :rateau:

Quelle rubrique du forum peut m'aider pour les diverses petites opérations dont je parle plus haut (renommer fichier, retrouver les applis installées,...) ??


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Octobre 2009)

Renommer un fichier tu click sur le nom du fichier et puis le renomme...
Pour les applications installées : Pomme -> A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'informations -> Logiciels -> Applications


----------



## kenclark200 (12 Octobre 2009)

Merci Hal, très patient... Mais dans iPhoto il est impossible de renommer une photo ?
Et dans ce Mac il y a autant de logiciels ???


----------



## schwebb (12 Octobre 2009)

kenclark200 a dit:


> Mais dans iPhoto il est impossible de renommer une photo ?



Meu si, il suffit de cliquer dans son nom en dessous, puis tu renommes. S'il s'agit de plusieurs photos, va dans Photo/Changement groupé.


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Octobre 2009)

kenclark200 a dit:


> Merci Hal, très patient... Mais dans iPhoto il est impossible de renommer une photo ?
> Et dans ce Mac il y a autant de logiciels ???



Applications, pas logiciels :rateau:
Pour les applications elles sont installées automatiquement dans le dossier Applications du Finder (voir dossier Utilitaires aussi)...

Pour iPhoto je passe (l'ai pas :love...


----------



## kenclark200 (12 Octobre 2009)

Oups pardon... applications et logiciels différent alors ! C'est noté
Et pour renommer en effet ce n'est pas compliqué
Merci encore


----------



## bompi (12 Octobre 2009)

Disons qu'une application est un logiciel mais un logiciel n'est pas forcément une application. Surtout au sens d'OS X


----------



## Dead head (13 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Disons qu'une application est un logiciel mais un logiciel n'est pas forcément une application. Surtout au sens d'OS X



Mac, ça a toujours été simple.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2009)

Gathou a dit:


> Bonjour!
> Je voudrais passer à Snow leopard, et ayant acheté mon Macbook début juillet il me semble que je ne dois payer que les frais de port. Quelle est la procédure à suivre?
> La mise a jour était automatiquement dans mon panier sur l'apple store, a 7 euros, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de m'en occuper jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Le problème, c'est que quand j'ai voulu payer, il y a eu une erreur me disant que j'avais dépassé le quota de mises à jours (je n'en ai jamais fait/acheté).
> Et maintenant, plus rien dans mon panier, et si j'ajoute Snow léopard il est à 30 euros...
> Quelqu'un connait il la procédure pour l'avoir à 7 euros? merci!



Bonjour,

Voir là.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Octobre 2009)

kenclark200 a dit:


> Quelle rubrique du forum peut m'aider pour les diverses petites opérations dont je parle plus haut (renommer fichier, retrouver les applis installées,...) ??



La rubrique Recherche dans la barre bleue en haut de cette page. :love:

Et puis de bonnes adresses, à mettre dans tes signets favoris : http://forums.macg.co/5240367-post4.html qui te mèneront à Spotlight et à Informations Système pour trouver et inventorier tes applications.


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Octobre 2009)

On oublie trop souvent de consulter l'aide Mac (disponible dans la barre de menus quand on est sur le Finder).
Exemple : en posant la question "Renommer Fichier", on obtient quelques réponses dont la suivante qui est la première de la liste.




> *Attribution d'un nouveau nom aux fichiers et dossiers*
> 
> Vous pouvez modifier le nom de la plupart des fichiers, dossiers et disques du Finder. Vous ne pouvez pas renommer votre dossier de départ (celui qui porte votre nom).
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Octobre 2009)

Encore la mystérieuses Aide de Mac OS X ?

Certains l'ont vue, d'aucuns prétendent l'avoir consultée, mais beaucoup soutiennent que c'est une légende, un peu comme la Recherche sur MacGeneration.


----------



## gulon (13 Octobre 2009)

*Mardi 13 octobre 2009, 11h40*                                             Apple vient de confirmer l'existence du bug qui touche le système d'exploitation Mac OS 10.6. Cette faille peut conduire à l'effacement de données de l'utilisateur. Elle ne concerne pas tous les détenteurs de l'OS mais seulement un peu plus d'une centaine de personnes. Pour éviter ce bug, la solution est de ne pas activer le compte invité qui serait à l'origine du problème. Par ailleurs, pour récupérer les données perdues, les utilisateurs de Snow Leopard peuvent recourir au logiciel de sauvegarde Time Machine, logiciel de sauvegarde incrémentale automatique et de restauration fourni par Apple.


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Octobre 2009)

gulon a dit:


> *Mardi 13 octobre 2009, 11h40*                                             Apple vient de confirmer l'existence du bug qui touche le système d'exploitation Mac OS 10.6. Cette faille peut conduire à l'effacement de données de l'utilisateur. Elle ne concerne pas tous les détenteurs de l'OS mais seulement un peu plus d'une centaine de personnes. Pour éviter ce bug, la solution est de ne pas activer le compte invité qui serait à l'origine du problème. Par ailleurs, pour récupérer les données perdues, les utilisateurs de Snow Leopard peuvent recourir au logiciel de sauvegarde Time Machine, logiciel de sauvegarde incrémentale automatique et de restauration fourni par Apple.



Tu as le lien ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2009)

gulon a dit:


> *Mardi 13 octobre 2009, 11h40*                                             Apple vient de confirmer l'existence du bug qui touche le système d'exploitation Mac OS 10.6. Cette faille peut conduire à l'effacement de données de l'utilisateur. Elle ne concerne pas tous les détenteurs de l'OS mais seulement un peu plus d'une centaine de personnes. Pour éviter ce bug, la solution est de ne pas activer le compte invité qui serait à l'origine du problème. Par ailleurs, pour récupérer les données perdues, les utilisateurs de Snow Leopard peuvent recourir au logiciel de sauvegarde Time Machine, logiciel de sauvegarde incrémentale automatique et de restauration fourni par Apple.


[Mode Mauvais esprit: ON]
... en espérant que leur TimeCapsule servant à la sauvegarde n'ait pas décidé de rendre l'âme le même jour....
[Mode Mauvais esprit: OFF]


----------



## Fìx (13 Octobre 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Tu as le lien ?



On dirait que ça vient de là...


----------



## r e m y (13 Octobre 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Tu as le lien ?


Ben alors... on ne lit pas les News MacG???

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136817/10.6-apple-travaille-sur-le-bug-du-compte-invite


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben alors... on ne lit pas les News MacG???
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136817/10.6-apple-travaille-sur-le-bug-du-compte-invite



En fait, non pas souvent et même rarement.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> [Mode Mauvais esprit: ON]
> ... en espérant que leur TimeCapsule servant à la sauvegarde n'ait pas décidé de rendre l'âme le même jour....
> [Mode Mauvais esprit: OFF]



Les emm**des c'est comme les factures, ça vient groupé.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

Je suppose que ça a peut-être déjà été signalé mais - la fonction recherche ne me retournant pas les posts _ad hoc_, je le dis au cas où... - d'après mon vendeur Apple local...le CD d'install mono-poste de SL permettrait de faire la mise à jour sur plusieurs machines tout comme la version family pour 5 postes. Je n'ai pas testé puisque je n'ai qu'1 Mac mais...

A vous!

(en même temps, c'est un peu du vol de proposer une version 5 postes plus chère, non?)


----------



## Dead head (13 Octobre 2009)

flowsd a dit:


> Je suppose que ça a peut-être déjà été signalé mais - la fonction recherche ne me retournant pas les posts _ad hoc_, je le dis au cas où... - d'après mon vendeur Apple local...le CD d'install mono-poste de SL permettrait de faire la mise à jour sur plusieurs machines tout comme la version family pour 5 postes. Je n'ai pas testé puisque je n'ai qu'1 Mac mais...
> 
> A vous!
> 
> (en même temps, c'est un peu du vol de proposer une version 5 postes plus chère, non?)



Du vol ? C'est trop cher pour toi, peut-être, mais du vol ! C'est le monde à l'envers ! Si vol il y a (et cela sans aucune morale de ma part), c'est d'installer un OS sur plusieurs ordi par un CD mono-poste. Après, chacun fait comme il veut ou comme il peut, selon sa propre moralité (ou absence de moralité), ce n'est pas le problème. Mais il ne faut pas exagérer et traiter Apple de voleur parce qu'il vend un CD multi-postes plus cher qu'un CD mono-poste.

Vraiment, chacun s'arrange comme il le veut avec sa conscience&#8230;


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Octobre 2009)

flowsd a dit:


> Je suppose que ça a peut-être déjà été signalé mais - la fonction recherche ne me retournant pas les posts _ad hoc_, je le dis au cas où... - d'après mon vendeur Apple local...le CD d'install mono-poste de SL permettrait de faire la mise à jour sur plusieurs machines tout comme la version family pour 5 postes. Je n'ai pas testé puisque je n'ai qu'1 Mac mais...
> 
> A vous!
> 
> (en même temps, c'est un peu du vol de proposer une version 5 postes plus chère, non?)



Dis donc, d'après toi, le malhonnête, c'est celui qui ne juge pas utile de mettre des contrôles dans tous les sens ou celui qui en profite pour ne pas respecter son contrat d'achat ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Octobre 2009)

flowsd a dit:


> Je suppose que ça a peut-être déjà été signalé mais - la fonction recherche ne me retournant pas les posts _ad hoc_, je le dis au cas où... - d'après mon vendeur Apple local...le CD d'install mono-poste de SL permettrait de faire la mise à jour sur plusieurs machines tout comme la version family pour 5 postes. Je n'ai pas testé puisque je n'ai qu'1 Mac mais...
> 
> A vous!
> 
> (en même temps, c'est un peu du vol de proposer une version 5 postes plus chère, non?)


C'est tellement gros de bêtise qu'il faut lui rendre la police adéquat.

L'exemple type de ce qui m'hérisse avec des newbs switcher. 


Si le prix ne te conviens pas, tu n'as qu'à passer chez Gnu-Linux. 

Après les mêmes viendront se plaindre de M$, de ses enregistrements et de ses drm.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2009)

Faut vraiment manquer d'amour propre pour sortir de pareilles bêtises devant 150'000 lecteurs


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est tellement gros de bêtise qu'il faut lui rendre la police adéquat.
> 
> L'exemple type de ce qui m'hérisse avec des newbs switcher.
> 
> ...



La version pour les miopes :rateau:
Le chuchotement de flowsd est crié haut et fort par the Man of the Moon, de la lune il voit tout le bougre :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

OK, vous avez raison.

Bye now.


----------



## r3m (14 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous.

Mon père s'est acheté un Macbook Pro fin aout, mais ne connaissant pas mac, il n'était pas au courant de la mise à jour...

Depuis ce week-end, je viens de récupérer son ordinateur pour un projet et j'aimerai installer la dernière version dont j'entends le plus grand bien.

Mais que dois-je faire pour bénéficier de la MAJ? Peut-on le faire par Internet? Merci !


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Octobre 2009)

r3m a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> Mon père s'est acheté un Macbook Pro fin aout, mais ne connaissant pas mac, il n'était pas au courant de la mise à jour...
> 
> ...


Par Internet c'est IMPOSSIBLE à moins de prendre le risque de tomber sur une version vérolée

Tu peux contacter Apple ils te diront comment faire


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Octobre 2009)

r3m a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> Mon père s'est acheté un Macbook Pro fin aout, mais ne connaissant pas mac, il n'était pas au courant de la mise à jour...
> 
> ...



La page avec toutes les instructions :
http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/uptodate/

Il faudra les pièces justificatrices. Attention aussi, valable 3 mois après l'achat.


----------



## r3m (14 Octobre 2009)

merci pour cette réponse rapide 

EDIT : Voilà, j'ai commandé le cd pour 8&#8364;95.

J'espère le recevoir rapidement


----------



## kenclark200 (14 Octobre 2009)

Pareil pour moi.. Reçu en 6 jours!
Par contre la facture est arrivé 3 jours avant !! Va comprendre :mouais:


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Octobre 2009)

kenclark200 a dit:


> Pareil pour moi.. Reçu en 6 jours!
> Par contre la facture est arrivé 3 jours avant !! Va comprendre :mouais:



Facile, on t'encaisse et on envoi (et pas l'inverse ).


----------



## kenclark200 (14 Octobre 2009)

Vu comme ça... lol


----------



## fabphoto (16 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'espère être au bon endroit pour poser ma question.
Je viens d'installer SL aucun soucis de ce côté là. Je suis même content du résultat j'ai moins l'impression de pédaler dans la choucroutte tant il est plus rapide.

Mais concernant "exposé" la couleur de sélection d'une fenêtre bleue est à mon goût horriblissime. 

Il y a t il possibilité de changer ?
Je précise être mais ca n'a surement rien à voir en couleur graphite dans apparence.

Merci d'avance


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Octobre 2009)

fabphoto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'espère être au bon endroit pour poser ma question.
> Je viens d'installer SL aucun soucis de ce côté là. Je suis même content du résultat j'ai moins l'impression de pédaler dans la choucroutte tant il est plus rapide.
> ...



J'pense pas que tu puisses modifier cette couleur.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> J'pense pas que tu puisses modifier cette couleur.


On peut, si on veut vraiment bidouiller : http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20090831025947598


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2009)

Ça ne paraît pas très conseillé, tout de même. Et ça sera sans doute écrasé à chaque nouvelle version de SL ...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ça ne paraît pas très conseillé, tout de même. Et ça sera sans doute écrasé à chaque nouvelle version de SL ...



Espérons qu'ils nous débarrasseront de ce machin dans 10.6.2 (ça c'est déjà vu).

Ce n'est pas du meilleur goût...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2009)

C'est vrai qu'esthétiquement, c'est pas top. Je préférais comme c'était avant. Mais on se fait à tout.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'esthétiquement, c'est pas top. Je préférais comme c'était avant. Mais on se fait à tout.



Hélas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Hélas...



En même temps, ce n'est qu'un détail. Et à côté de ça, il y a plein d'autres choses positives comme la navigation dans les dossiers rangés dans le Dock en mode grille.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En même temps, ce n'est qu'un détail. Et à côté de ça, il y a plein d'autres choses positives comme la navigation dans les dossiers rangés dans le Dock en mode grille.



Ouai. :love:

Et puis j'aime aussi beaucoup la réduction de la fenêtre derrière son icône d'application. Couplé à Exposé dans le Dock, ça allège pas mal ce dernier.

D'une manière générale, Snow Leopard est un très bon cru. J'y retrouve une réactivité de l'interface qu'on avait un peu perdu depuis Tiger, il me semble.


----------



## schwebb (16 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis j'aime aussi beaucoup la réduction de la fenêtre derrière son icône d'application. Couplé à Exposé dans le Dock, ça allège pas mal ce dernier.



Oué, ça c'est vraiment une fonction sympa. :love:


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Espérons qu'ils nous débarrasseront de ce machin dans 10.6.2 (ça c'est déjà vu).
> 
> Ce n'est pas du meilleur goût...


Le bleu est un peu criard, effectivement.
D'un autre côté, je trouve le nouvel Exposé intéressant, avec l'affichage des fenêtres réduites ; on a une vision bien synthétique de la situation.

Je suis toujours surpris de l'absence de certaines options de configuration ne prêtant guère à conséquence (choix de couleur ...) mais c'est comme ça.

Je trouve aussi que SL est une bonne version ; d'une certaine manière ce que Leopard aurait dû être.

Reste que l'utilisateur de Spaces que je suis ronge son frein en attendant la correction éventuelle de bugs et comportements hasardeux divers.

J'ai toujours du mal avec les "nouveaux" GB du Finder ; comme j'utilise souvent le Terminal (bin oui ...) je jongle avec les différents GB et c'est un peu fatigant :rateau: Un peu comme lorsqu'on doit passer du point Pica au Didot ou au point Adobe ...


----------



## fabphoto (17 Octobre 2009)

oh oui c'est sur, plein de nouvelles et belles choses. Mais ce détail me fait trop penser au bleu windows. du coup ce n'est plus un détail mais bon je vais m'y habituer. Mais bon ce serait tellement bien de pouvoir en changer la couleur. Soupir


----------



## kenclark200 (17 Octobre 2009)

lol... Je dois avoir un souci moi rien n'a changé visuellement. Ma machine n'était pas livrée avec à l'origine ?? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)

kenclark200 a dit:


> lol... Je dois avoir un souci moi rien n'a changé visuellement. Ma machine n'était pas livrée avec à l'origine ?? :mouais:



Tu parles de quoi là?


----------



## Fìx (17 Octobre 2009)

kenclark200 a dit:


> lol... Je dois avoir un souci moi rien n'a changé visuellement. Ma machine n'était pas livrée avec à l'origine ?? :mouais:



_Menu &#63743;_ >> _À propos de ce mac_ >> Si _10.6.x_ c'est 





pithiviers a dit:


> Tu parles de quoi là?



Du bleu dans Exposé...


----------



## kenclark200 (17 Octobre 2009)

Pourtant j'ai bien 10.6.1 !!
Mais je n'ai pas vu de différence avant que je reçoive et que j'installe le CD de SL !! Et il va me falloir trouver ce qu'est l'exposé déjà !!


----------



## Fìx (17 Octobre 2009)

kenclark200 a dit:


> Pourtant j'ai bien 10.6.1 !!
> Mais je n'ai pas vu de différence avant que je reçoive et que j'installe le CD de SL !! Et il va me falloir trouver ce qu'est l'exposé déjà !!



Exposé c'est ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans tes applications...

Et c'est paramétrable dans les préférences système (toujours dans le menu &#63743; ) ... un outil presque indispensable que j'ai personnellement paramétré dans mon coin actif supérieur droit et dont je me sers à longueur de temps! 


Essayer, c'est l'adopter!


----------



## Frodon (17 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Exposé c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attention, sous 10.6, ca n'est plus dans Applications mais dans Applications/Utilitaires


----------



## Fìx (17 Octobre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Attention, sous 10.6, ca n'est plus dans Applications mais dans Applications/Utilitaires



Ah ok!  ... C'était pas loin celà dit! 


_(toujours pas pu goûté aux joies du 10.6!  [et donc pas pu vérifier] Encore un mois minimum à attendre et la mise à jour de mon Vectorworks 2009!... Maaaare!!  )_


----------



## KimoMac (17 Octobre 2009)

Hello à tous 

dur de repasser les 51 pages de fil,  d'une manière un peu générale et d'après vos expériences:

snow léo ça vaut vraiment le coup?

Je veux dire j'ai encore l'impression d'entendre parler aujourd'hui de bugs divers et d'histoire de suppression des fichiers en acitvant le compte invité etc... etc... :mouais:

C'est pas encore 100% et on attend encore ou go for it?

Je suis sur MacBook Pro - 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo de 2008 OSX Léo 10.5.8.


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Octobre 2009)

KimoMac a dit:


> Hello à tous
> 
> dur de repasser les 51 pages de fil,  d'une manière un peu générale et d'après vos expériences:
> 
> ...



Soit tu attends la 10.6.2 (en version beta chez les dev) soit tu passes à la 10.6.1 dès maintenant sans oublier de faire une sauvegarde avant ...


----------



## KimoMac (17 Octobre 2009)

Tu veux dire qu'avec la 10.6.2 y'aura pas besoin de sauvegarde intermédiaire?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Octobre 2009)

KimoMac a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'avec la 10.6.2 y'aura pas besoin de sauvegarde intermédiaire?



Toujours faire une sauvegarde si :rateau: on ne sait jamais...


----------



## KimoMac (17 Octobre 2009)

Ok merci.


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2009)

Pourquoi reposer la question et ne pas lire les pages de ce fil ou d'autres du même genre (voir dans Réagissez!) ?


----------



## Kent714 (18 Octobre 2009)

Bojour tout le monde alors voila j'utilises un mac book pro depuis pas très longtemps je commence à bidouiller deux trois trucs j'ai eu besoin de différents logiciels mais je voudrait en remplacer certains par d'autres alors ma question est de savoir si en placant simplement l'icone d'application de UnrarX par exemple dans la poubelle, cela suffit à supprimer UnrarX complètement de ma machine, le logiciel est il désinstalé comme sur un pc ??? merci s'avance !!


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2009)

Je ne sais pas... c'est comment sur Windows ? 

Bon, d'une manière générale, quand un logiciel a été installé par drag&drop, il se désinstalle de même dans la corbeille. Ce qu'il aura éventuellement laissé derrière lui se retrouve dans ~/Bibliothèque/Application Support et ~/Bibliothèque/Préférences voir ~/Bibliothèque/Cache.

Firefox est emblématique de ce genre de logiciels bien élevés.

Par contre, si le logiciel c'est installé via le programme d'installation ou via un installeur fourni avec lui, il faudra utiliser la procédure de désinstallation préconisée par le développeur. Toujours lire la documentation avant d'installer un programme et chercher comment on va l'enlever au cas ou il ne nous conviendrait pas.

Puisque tu es nouveau dans notre univers pommé et en guise de bienvenue, voici quelques adresses utiles et de référence :

Débuter sur Mac
Mac OS X Facile
Rhinos Mac
Mac 1-2-3 (officiel Apple)


----------



## Dead head (18 Octobre 2009)

Kent714 a dit:


> Bojour tout le monde alors voila j'utilises un mac book pro depuis pas très longtemps je commence à bidouiller deux trois trucs j'ai eu besoin de différents logiciels mais je voudrait en remplacer certains par d'autres alors ma question est de savoir si en placant simplement l'icone d'application de UnrarX par exemple dans la poubelle, cela suffit à supprimer UnrarX complètement de ma machine, le logiciel est il désinstalé comme sur un pc ??? merci s'avance !!



Bonjour.

On a inventé la ponctuation afin de rendre la lecture plus aisée. Merci de penser à ceux qui te lisent et à qui tu demandes de l'aide.


----------



## eyezberg (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, depuis la mise à jour en SL, à chaque démarrage du MBP le volume se retrouve vers les 3/4, donc assez fort, ce qui pour des logiciels comme Skype est un peu désagréable. Pas moyen de démarrer sans son, malgré le fait que je descende le slider à 0 avant d'éteindre. Une idée lumineuse, quelqu'un?..


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Octobre 2009)

Sinon la procédure pour booter en 64 bits c'est exactement la même que celle de la béta ou c'est déjà une version user-friendly? (celle expliquer par Frodon)

A votre avis Apple va préféré une maj général poussant tous les ordis compatibles au 64 définitivement (ce qui pourrait prendre un moment, il pourrait vouloir attendre que la transition s'achève complètement) ou via software qui nous à la bootcamp qui permettrait de passer la fonction de on à off à volonté?


----------



## r3m (19 Octobre 2009)

Bon et bien après avoir passé commande dans la nuit de mercredi à jeudi. J'ai reçu aujourd'hui la facture de 895, j'espère recevoir le Logiciel bientôt


----------



## shenrone (19 Octobre 2009)

Dites moi j'ai un petit souci avec Candy Bar, il refuse de changer mes icones sous SL.
Je n'ai pas poster dans le topic des logiciels incompatible, puisqu'il se lance, mais j'ai essayé de changer une dixaine de fois l'icône des préférences système mais rien n'y fait:mouais:


----------



## kenclark200 (19 Octobre 2009)

r3m a dit:


> Bon et bien après avoir passé commande dans la nuit de mercredi à jeudi. J'ai reçu aujourd'hui la facture de 895, j'espère recevoir le Logiciel bientôt



Pareil que moi, il arrivera 2/3 jours après normalement. Mercredi allez, au plus tard !


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Dites moi j'ai un petit souci avec Candy Bar, il refuse de changer mes icones sous SL.
> Je n'ai pas poster dans le topic des logiciels incompatible, puisqu'il se lance, mais j'ai essayé de changer une dixaine de fois l'icône des préférences système mais rien n'y fait:mouais:


Aucun souci pour moi. J'ai bien la dernière version, à jour pour mon système.


----------



## MaamuT (21 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> -primo je n'engueule personne, je fais remarquer qu'écrire en gras et en gros caractères cela équivaut à crier sur le net, tout le monde le sait.


Euh&#8230; la prochaine fois que tu le prend d'aussi haut, essaye de ne pas confondre casse et graisse, ça fait tâche dans le discours d'un donneur de leçon&#8230;



Atlante a dit:


> Non mais t'es fou ou t'es malade??
> 
> Pendant que tu y'es tu veux pas aller te rendre à la police non plus?


C'est vrai ça, la dernière fois que j'ai osé faire ce genre de truc, j'ai gagné une licence en remerciement de ma bonne foi&#8230;

Sinon, sur 80 pages, y'a pas beaucoup de déchets et cette discussion m'a permis de vérifier certains points sauf un qui me laisse encore quelques doutes&#8230;

Peut on revendre SL d'occasion ?

Doit on vérifier que l'acheteur possède bien Leo ?

A t-on le droit en temps que particulier de demander à l'acheteur de nous prouver son éligibilité à SL ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2009)

MaamuT a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Sinon, sur 80 pages, y'a pas beaucoup de déchets et cette discussion m'a permis de vérifier certains points sauf un qui me laisse encore quelques doutes&#8230;
> 
> ...


1. Les modalités de session d'une licence sont décrites dans le CLUF (Contrat de Licence Utilisateur Final).

2. Une réponse que j'espère de bon sens : quand tu achètes ton DVD de Snow Leopard à la FNAC ou même sur l'Apple Store, on ne te demande pas si tu possèdes déjà Leopard ou même si tu as déjà un ordinateur Apple compatible. Réunir ces conditions techniques et juridiques relèvent du domaine de l'utilisateur final, c'est-à-dire de l'acheteur. Le devoir du vendeur est d'informer celui-ci sur ces conditions.

3. Tu as le droit de demander mais je pense qu'il a le droit de ne pas te répondre. Le mieux et le plus "diplomatique" étant d'informer des conditions régies par le CLUF.


----------



## MaamuT (21 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 1. Les modalités de session d'une licence sont décrites dans le CLUF (Contrat de Licence Utilisateur Final).



J'ai compris, je suis bon pour un peu de lecture (Man, RTFM toussa) 



> 2. Une réponse que j'espère de bon sens : quand tu achètes ton DVD de Snow Leopard à la FNAC ou même sur l'Apple Store, on ne te demande pas si tu possèdes déjà Leopard ou même si tu as déjà un ordinateur Apple compatible. Réunir ces conditions techniques et juridiques relèvent du domaine de l'utilisateur final, c'est-à-dire de l'acheteur. Le devoir du vendeur est d'informer celui-ci sur ces conditions.



Je m'en doutais un peu



> 3. Tu as le droit de demander mais je pense qu'il a le droit de ne pas te répondre.



C'est comme ça que je le voyais aussi.



> Le mieux et le plus "diplomatique" étant d'informer des conditions régies par le CLUF.



Ce qui me semble le minimum, enfin, c'est ce que je ferais si je devais revendre un soft.


----------



## r3m (21 Octobre 2009)

Voila, sl installé !! Pour le moment je vois pas trop trop de différence ... Quoi que tout me parait plus net


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

r3m a dit:


> Voila, sl installé !! Pour le moment je vois pas trop trop de différence ... Quoi que tout me parait plus net


Tu attendais quoi en passant à SL ?!
Un bureau 4D (enfin, si t'arrives à y rentrer&#8230; )


----------



## shenrone (21 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Aucun souci pour moi. J'ai bien la dernière version, à jour pour mon système.



Tu as réussi a changer l'icône des préférences système?


----------



## kenclark200 (21 Octobre 2009)

r3m a dit:


> Voila, sl installé !! Pour le moment je vois pas trop trop de différence ... Quoi que tout me parait plus net


J'étais pareil au début, et puis quelques petites améliorations bien sympa m'ont sauté aux yeux rapidement. Et puis il faut dire que j'ai switché peu de temps avant mon passage à SL, donc je n'avais pas encore fait trop de repères sous la version avant SL...


----------



## bompi (21 Octobre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Tu as réussi a changer l'icône des préférences système?


Pas essayé celle-là, mais Safari, iTunes ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Octobre 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Bon, j'ai tout de même un petit problème avec SL. Pas bloquant mais, je dirais, agaçant.
> 
> Voilà, je dispose d'une sonde "Eye-One" et de son logiciel Eye-One Match 3.
> ...



Problème résolu depuis la mise à jour du logiciel Eye-One Match 3 en version 3.6.3


----------



## yret (22 Octobre 2009)

Tournant depuis 2 jours sous Snow Léopard 10.6.1 (sur MacBook Core2duo 2,1 Ghz zt 1go de RAM), j'ai l'impression que les performances de ma batterie sont moins bonnes (1 bonne heure de moins d'un coup) ...

Avez-vous rencontré ce problème ?


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Octobre 2009)

yret a dit:


> Tournant depuis 2 jours sous Snow Léopard 10.6.1 (sur MacBook Core2duo 2,1 Ghz zt 1go de RAM), j'ai l'impression que les performances de ma batterie sont moins bonnes (1 bonne heure de moins d'un coup) ...
> 
> Avez-vous rencontré ce problème ?


Non


----------



## Kerala (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, j'utilise depuis plusieurs semaines déjà snow léopard et je le trouve vraiment très bon, cependant bien que j'apprécie le nouveau système de réduction des fenêtres qui permet de ranger toutes les fenêtres de Safari dans son icône il m'arrive bien souvent d'oublier que j'y ai rangé plusieurs fenêtres. D'où ma question : est-il possible que la petite lumière bleue dans le dock qui indique qu'une application est ouverte change de couleur par exemple rouge ou autre afin d'indiquer que plusieurs fenêtres y sont rangés. Ou alors qu'il y ait un petit chiffre un peu comme dans mail qui indique combien de fenêtres il y a. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## slimshady2878 (22 Octobre 2009)

yret a dit:


> Tournant depuis 2 jours sous Snow Léopard 10.6.1 (sur MacBook Core2duo 2,1 Ghz zt 1go de RAM), j'ai l'impression que les performances de ma batterie sont moins bonnes (1 bonne heure de moins d'un coup) ...
> 
> Avez-vous rencontré ce problème ?



Oui, pour ma part, je suis passé de 3h a un peu plus de 2h


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Octobre 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Bonjour, j'utilise depuis plusieurs semaines déjà snow léopard et je le trouve vraiment très bon, cependant bien que j'apprécie le nouveau système de réduction des fenêtres qui permet de ranger toutes les fenêtres de Safari dans son icône il m'arrive bien souvent d'oublier que j'y ai rangé plusieurs fenêtres. D'où ma question : est-il possible que la petite lumière bleue dans le dock qui indique qu'une application est ouverte change de couleur par exemple rouge ou autre afin d'indiquer que plusieurs fenêtres y sont rangés. Ou alors qu'il y ait un petit chiffre un peu comme dans mail qui indique combien de fenêtres il y a. Merci de votre aide.



Ce genre de suggestion, il faudrait les faire directement à Cupertino. Y'a une page pour le feedback sur le site d'Apple.

Si quelqu'un croise Steve Jobs prochainement, ce serait également un bon sujet de conversation.


----------



## Kerala (22 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce genre de suggestion, il faudrait les faire directement à Cupertino. Y'a une page pour le feedback sur le site d'Apple.
> 
> Si quelqu'un croise Steve Jobs prochainement, ce serait également un bon sujet de conversation.



Certes, mais mon anglais ne me permet pas cela  dommage car j'ai beaucoup d'idées comme ça


----------



## Dead head (22 Octobre 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Bonjour, j'utilise depuis plusieurs semaines déjà snow léopard et je le trouve vraiment très bon, cependant bien que j'apprécie le nouveau système de réduction des fenêtres qui permet de ranger toutes les fenêtres de Safari dans son icône il m'arrive bien souvent d'oublier que j'y ai rangé plusieurs fenêtres. D'où ma question : est-il possible que la petite lumière bleue dans le dock qui indique qu'une application est ouverte change de couleur par exemple rouge ou autre afin d'indiquer que plusieurs fenêtres y sont rangés. Ou alors qu'il y ait un petit chiffre un peu comme dans mail qui indique combien de fenêtres il y a. Merci de votre aide.



Une indication de ce genre serait effectivement bien utile. Je ne me sers pas de ce nouveau système de réduction des fenêtres justement parce que rien n'indique qu'il y a des fenêtres dans le Dock.


----------



## martin_habets (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, ma question est peu être un peu bête mais bon, je me lance 
Après l'installation de Snow Leopard, je me retrouve avec un problème, aussi petit soit-il, il est très embêtant... 
Sous Leopard (et depuis toujours), j'avais sur le bureau une icône "Disque Dur" ou "Macintosh HD" qui me permettait en un clic d'accéder à la racine du DD interne mais depuis la MàJ vers Mac OS X 10.6, si je retire les périphériques le Bureau est totalement dépourvu d'icônes, alors qu'avant il restait toujours celui du Disque Dur.

Ma question est donc comment afficher l'icône Disque Dur sur le Bureau? 
J'imagine que la manipulation est simple mais je ne parviens pas à faire un alias ou monter le disque via utilitaire de disque par exemple...

Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## Kerala (22 Octobre 2009)

martin_habets a dit:


> Bonjour, ma question est peu être un peu bête mais bon, je me lance
> Après l'installation de Snow Leopard, je me retrouve avec un problème, aussi petit soit-il, il est très embêtant...
> Sous Leopard (et depuis toujours), j'avais sur le bureau une icône "Disque Dur" ou "Macintosh HD" qui me permettait en un clic d'accéder à la racine du DD interne mais depuis la MàJ vers Mac OS X 10.6, si je retire les périphériques le Bureau est totalement dépourvu d'icônes, alors qu'avant il restait toujours celui du Disque Dur.
> 
> ...



Finder/Préférences/Général/Disques durs


----------



## martin_habets (22 Octobre 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Finder/Préférences/Général/Disques durs



Merci! 
C'était donc si simple


----------



## Kerala (22 Octobre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Une indication de ce genre serait effectivement bien utile. Je ne me sers pas de ce nouveau système de réduction des fenêtres justement parce que rien n'indique qu'il y a des fenêtres dans le Dock.



Peut-être que quelqu'un se dévouerait ici à traduire mon texte en anglais que je préparerais afin de l'envoyer à Apple ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Octobre 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Peut-être que quelqu'un se dévouerait ici à traduire mon texte en anglais que je préparerais afin de l'envoyer à Apple ?


Tu peux te contenter de copier le commentaire de Fabsgwu dans cet article : http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10345348-263.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=MacFixIt


----------



## MaamuT (23 Octobre 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Peut-être que quelqu'un se dévouerait ici à traduire mon texte en anglais que je préparerais afin de l'envoyer à Apple ?



Et pourquoi pas l'envoyer directement en Français, moi c'est ce que je fais régulièrement.

Tu Google Translate une phrase d'accroche du genre : Sorry for my funny english but i'm french

et tu colle le reste en Molière.

Au pire tu passe tout avec Google Translate, mais n'oublie pas de le préciser quand même


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Tip de MacFixIt : Cmd+Shift+2 pour trier les fenêtres par ordre alphabétique (dans Exposé)


----------



## iKa (24 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour j'ai un souci avec Snow Leopard 10.6. 

Je n'arrive pas à installer la mise à jour pour passer à la version 10.6.1 

quand je clic sur installer j'ai beau attendre très longtemps l'installation ne démarre pas ! 

que faire ? 



merci de votre aide


----------



## Dead head (24 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour.

Comment essayes-tu de faire cette mise à jour ? Par le menu Pomme ? Auquel cas, je te conseille de la télécharger sur le site d'Apple, *à cette page*.


----------



## iKa (24 Octobre 2009)

j'ai essayé tout d'abord avec le logiciel de MAJ puis après avec le fichier .dmg mais aucun des deux ne me l'installe


----------



## iota (25 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

Question idiote, mais ne tu serais pas déjà en 10.6.1 ?

@+
iota


----------



## iKa (25 Octobre 2009)

non je viens de re-vérifier je suis bien en 10.6


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Octobre 2009)

Tu es bien dans un Compte administrateur ?

Tu as essayé de Redémarrer avant d'essayer à nouveau ?


----------



## iKa (25 Octobre 2009)

Je suis bien sur un compte administrateur et j'ai essayé de redémarré pour refaire la manipulation mais en vain, d'ailleurs je ne peut plus accéder à "Sécurité" dans "Préférence Système"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2009)

Ton mot de passe admin n'est plus reconnu ?
= tu ne peux plus ouvrir le cadenas de "Sécurité" ?


----------



## kenclark200 (26 Octobre 2009)

J'ai mon MacBook blanc que je viens de passer sur Snow Leopard, vais-je pouvoir utiliser mon DVD SL sur l'iMac que je vais recevoir si celui-ci n'est pas encore en 10.6.1 ???


----------



## Rez2a (26 Octobre 2009)

Si ton iMac est neuf, il viendra forcément avec Snow Leopard installé et son propre DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard.
Qu'il soit en 10.6.0 ou 10.6.1 n'a pas d'importance, dans le pire des cas tu le passes en 10.6.1 via les mises à jour système.

Sinon, si ton DVD de SL est celui acheté et pas celui fourni avec un nouveau Mac, oui il peut s'installer sur n'importe quel Mac, mais légalement tu devrais avoir un DVD de SL différent pour chaque machine.


----------



## kenclark200 (26 Octobre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Si ton iMac est neuf, il viendra forcément avec Snow Leopard installé et son propre DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard.
> Qu'il soit en 10.6.0 ou 10.6.1 n'a pas d'importance, dans le pire des cas tu le passes en 10.6.1 via les mises à jour système.
> 
> Sinon, si ton DVD de SL est celui acheté et pas celui fourni avec un nouveau Mac, oui il peut s'installer sur n'importe quel Mac, mais légalement tu devrais avoir un DVD de SL différent pour chaque machine.



Merci pour la réponse rapide et claire ! Il viendra avec SL je pense.


----------



## CONDORSAIT (26 Octobre 2009)

Depuis l'installation de Snow leopard, j'ai quelques soucis : mon imprimante photo (Epson R 800) ne fonctionne pas correctement ni mon scanner Coolscan IV Nikon.
J'ai refait une clean install et pour ce qui est de l'imprimante c'est pire.
Explications : l'imprimante n'était plus reconnue. Après contact avec le support Epson, j'ai rechargé les drivers et ça a fonctionné un temps avec Photoshop, mais pas avec iphoto (message d'erreur : "support mal chargé" ou  erreur de communication.). Puis ça n'a plus marché du tout, d'où la clean install 
Là, je suis apparemment tombé sous Gutenprint et ça a donné des choses bizarres : au bout de 10 minutes, une fenêtre indique que 1,2% de l'image est chargée et l'imprimante ne répond pas du tout. J'ai donc rechargé le driver sur le site d'Epson, mais on retombe sur les mêmes messages d'erreur.
Quant au  scan de diapo, il ne fonctionne pas parce que Nikon n'a pas daigné rendre son pilote compatible et dit qu'il ne le fera pas. On vous conseille gentiment d'acheter le logiciel Silverfast (300  en version avancée). Merci Nikon pour ce geste commercial.
Enfin, dernier petit problème, lui, sans gravité : quand je développe des fichiers RAW (sous Photoshop CS 4), l'icône qui s'affiche en tif ou en psd est toute pixellisée. Pourquoi ?

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution à ces problèmes ?


----------



## iKa (26 Octobre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ton mot de passe admin n'est plus reconnu ?
> = tu ne peux plus ouvrir le cadenas de "Sécurité" ?



si bien sûr ! mais je ne peux pas ouvrir "sécurité" dans "préférence système"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Octobre 2009)

iKa a dit:


> je ne peux pas ouvrir "sécurité" dans "préférence système"


Tu es dans ta session admin, avec un mot de passe qui fonctionne par ailleurs,
et tu vois Sécurité, mais tu ne peux l'ouvrir

= Redémarre, 
puis, si besoin, fais réparation des autorisations, réparation du Disque, Onyx, 
avec en solution finale, une réinstallation par mise à niveau (double-clic sur l'icône du DVD d'install de SL). :mouais:


----------



## Frodon (26 Octobre 2009)

Quand on dit qu'il faut toujours faire un backup avant de faire une mise à jour d'un OS, quel qu'il soit: http://www.silicon.fr/fr/news/2009/10/26/windows_7___reboot_a_repetition_sur_certaines_mises_a_jour

Et oui, Windows 7 ne fait pas exception, aucun OS ne fait exception, les mises à jours d'OS c'est toujours risqué, quelque soit l'OS.

Alors SAUVEGARDEZ avant de mettre à jour votre ordinateur!


----------



## Rossonero (28 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, je viens récemment d'installer Snow Leopard sur mon Macbook Pro et j'ai remarqué que la navigation sur Safari n'est plus aussi fluide qu'avec l'ancienne version alors que ça devrait être logiquement le contraire... Sur Mozilla Firefox c'est déjà plus rapide, ce qui n'est pas normal. Alors, je ne sais pas d'où cela peut venir, p-ê que c'est arrivé à quelqu'un. Merci d'avance


----------



## Hakton (28 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question :

Depuis que je suis sur Snow Leopard tous mes fichiers ont augmenté d'environ 35 Mo.
Comment ça se fait ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## schwebb (28 Octobre 2009)

Hakton a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une petite question :
> 
> ...



Hello,

Système de comptage différent. 

Tu as sans doute remarqué que ton disque dur a «grandi», lui aussi.


----------



## Rossonero (28 Octobre 2009)

Rossonero a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, je viens récemment d'installer Snow Leopard sur mon Macbook Pro et j'ai remarqué que la navigation sur Safari n'est plus aussi fluide qu'avec l'ancienne version alors que ça devrait être logiquement le contraire... Sur Mozilla Firefox c'est déjà plus rapide, ce qui n'est pas normal. Alors, je ne sais pas d'où cela peut venir, p-ê que c'est arrivé à quelqu'un. Merci d'avance




Personne ne saurait me dire alors ?


----------



## undertaker69 (28 Octobre 2009)

aucun probleme de ce cote la pour moi, la navigation est fluide et rapide malgres le fonctionnement a plein regime de mon serveur ftp.


----------



## Hakton (28 Octobre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Système de comptage différent.
> 
> Tu as sans doute remarqué que ton disque dur a «grandi», lui aussi.


Merci pour ta réponse. 

Mais pour quelles raisons Apple à fait cette modification ?

Parce que, du coup, ça peut porter à confusion (par exemple lors des gravures de fichiers).
Je parle surtout dû à la différence de comptage entre Windows et OSX Snow.


----------



## Aozera (28 Octobre 2009)

Rossonero a dit:


> Personne ne saurait me dire alors ?



Peut-être le problème vient-il d'un plugin greffé à Safari et qui est en partie incompatible avec Snow leopard ?
Vois si une mise à jour récente qui supporte SL est disponible pour chacun d'eux.

Ou bien utilisais-tu la version 3 de safari, et avec SL la version 4 est installée d'office. Dans ce cas peut-être que ton mac digère mal la dernière version ? Top site, par exemple, consomme pas mal.

Après je ne vois rien d'autre.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Octobre 2009)

Aozera a dit:


> Après je ne vois rien d'autre.



Il y a eu un ou deux sujets consacrés au problème de Safari ces deux derniers mois,
dont http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/safari-tres-lent-en-ce-moment-248453.html


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Octobre 2009)

CONDORSAIT a dit:


> Depuis l'installation de Snow leopard, j'ai quelques soucis : mon imprimante photo (Epson R 800) ne fonctionne pas correctement ni mon scanner Coolscan IV Nikon.
> J'ai refait une clean install et pour ce qui est de l'imprimante c'est pire.
> Explications : l'imprimante n'était plus reconnue. Après contact avec le support Epson, j'ai rechargé les drivers et ça a fonctionné un temps avec Photoshop, mais pas avec iphoto (message d'erreur : "support mal chargé" ou  erreur de communication.). Puis ça n'a plus marché du tout, d'où la clean install
> Là, je suis apparemment tombé sous Gutenprint et ça a donné des choses bizarres : au bout de 10 minutes, une fenêtre indique que 1,2% de l'image est chargée et l'imprimante ne répond pas du tout. J'ai donc rechargé le driver sur le site d'Epson, mais on retombe sur les mêmes messages d'erreur.
> ...




*La solution pour l'impression est peut-être ici*


----------



## Rossonero (29 Octobre 2009)

Aozera a dit:


> Peut-être le problème vient-il d'un plugin greffé à Safari et qui est en partie incompatible avec Snow leopard ?
> Vois si une mise à jour récente qui supporte SL est disponible pour chacun d'eux.
> 
> Ou bien utilisais-tu la version 3 de safari, et avec SL la version 4 est installée d'office. Dans ce cas peut-être que ton mac digère mal la dernière version ? Top site, par exemple, consomme pas mal.
> ...



Merci pour la réponse  et de toute façon ça vient de Safari puisque ce n'est pas lent avec Mozilla, sinon Safari fonctionnait bien avant que j'installe SL.


----------



## DoctorVodoo (29 Octobre 2009)

Salut,
j'ai acheté un Macbook il y a peut (c'est mon premier) et j'ai snow léopard dessus, j'avoue que je suis déçu compte tenu de ce que apple annonçait. Il le disaient plus rapide que leopard et moins encombrant or j'ai pu comparer et il est carrément plus lent, au démarrage et sur safari aussi, même problème que Rossonero, c'est plus lent aussi. 
Comment ça se fait ?


----------



## Rez2a (29 Octobre 2009)

Il est arrivé directement avec Snow Leopard ou tu as fait la mise à jour Leo -> Snow Leo ?
Et tu as bien comparé les performances entre les deux OS sur la même machine ?
Je préfère demander, parce qu'entre SL sur un MacBook et Leopard sur un Mac Pro, je veux bien te croire... 
Normalement, avec SL en clean install, tu ne devrais voir que des améliorations au démarrage par rapport à Leo, c'est peut-être pas la révolution que certains attendaient mais si il est plus lent c'est vraiment qu'il y a un souci.


----------



## DoctorVodoo (29 Octobre 2009)

Il est arrivé avec snow leopard déjà installé et j'ai bien comparé avec les deux même mac, à savoir le macbook blanc, pas le nouveau gros jouet tout rond mais celui d'avant 
je précise que je l'ai acheté sur le site apple et que j'ai eu une remise étudiant (peut être qu'ils se débarrassent de mac pourris ce qui justifierais la remise, mais je crois que je devient parano la ^^)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------

et il fait aussi un genre de petit grésillement aussi, et le pourtour du clavier est mal jointé, il se décolle sur les contours extérieurs 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h00 ----------

et j'oubliais, la batterie est pas super bien fixée, y'a du "jeu" en quelque sorte, je l'enfonce bien et  pouf elle me fait coucou en dépassant


----------



## Fìx (29 Octobre 2009)

DoctorVodoo a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------
> 
> et il fait aussi un genre de petit grésillement aussi, et le pourtour du clavier est mal jointé, il se décolle sur les contours extérieurs
> 
> ...



Ouais enfin, tout ça, j'pense pas que ce soit la faute à notre panthère des neiges là non?!


----------



## DoctorVodoo (29 Octobre 2009)

lol non très juste, je me suis emporté dsl


----------



## bourgill (29 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Depuis que je suis passée sous Snow Léopard avec mon Mini, je n'arrive plus à avoir la connexion réseau (très importante pour moi) avec mon Cube (PPC) qui est sous 9.2.2.

Sous léopard, aucun problème de connexion -> aller -> se connecter au serveur -> afp://adresse.ordinateur (adresse qui mest renseignée sous OS 9 dans partage de fichier ou dans TCP/IP). LOS 10.6 voit le Cube, connait son Possesseur, demande le nom d'utilisateur, le mot de passe et quand vous avez tout rempli, déclare que le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe ne sont pas corrects. Sur OS 9.2, depuis "Partage de fichier", sous l'onglet " suivi de l'activité", on "voit" la connexion se faire par l'apparition d'une icone, et... se défaire !. Cest de cette manière, avec les mêmes réglages que je procédais avec lOS 10.5, mais là avec succès.

Merci pour l'aide apportée.


----------



## Fìx (29 Octobre 2009)

bourgill a dit:


> epuis que je suis passée sous Snow Léopard avec mon Mini, je n'arrive plus à avoir la connexion réseau (très importante pour moi) avec mon Cube *(PPC)*.



Snow Léopard n'est-il pas compatible uniquement avec les processeurs Intel? :mouais:


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Snow Léopard n'est-il pas compatible uniquement avec les processeurs Intel? :mouais:



Via Rosetta le PPC est supporté sous SL


----------



## Fìx (29 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Via Rosetta le PPC est supporté sous SL



Ok d'ac'! 

Pas la peine de demander si notre ami utilise Rosetta alors?... J'imagine qu'on n'a pas le choix de passer par celui-ci et donc, que son problème vient d'ailleurs?


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Octobre 2009)

A mon avis cela ne provient pas de rosetta non, car aucun(e) de ses logiciels/applications ne marcherai :hein:.


----------



## Rez2a (29 Octobre 2009)

Il n'a pas dit qu'il avait installé SL sur un Mac PowerPC, il dit qu'il a installé SL sur son Mac Mini Intel et qu'il n'arrive plus à établir une connexion entre le Mac Mini et le Cube qui lui est un PowerPC mais n'est pas sous SL.


----------



## Fìx (29 Octobre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Il n'a pas dit qu'il avait installé SL sur un Mac PowerPC, il dit qu'il a installé SL sur son Mac Mini Intel et qu'il n'arrive plus à établir une connexion entre le Mac Mini et le Cube qui lui est un PowerPC mais n'est pas sous SL.



Exact!  ... autant pour moi! :rateau:

Bon, bin le décors est planté maintenant..... reste plus qu'à solutionner le problème.... 

Je laisse la place aux spécialistes!  ..._(bah oui, c'est hors de mes compétences! :rose: J'étais juste curieux d'entendre PPC / SL ... Pardon! :rose: )_


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Exact!  ... autant pour moi! :rateau:
> 
> Bon, bin le décors est planté maintenant..... reste plus qu'à solutionner le problème....
> 
> Je laisse la place aux spécialistes!  ..._(bah oui, c'est hors de mes compétences! :rose: J'étais juste curieux d'entendre PPC / SL ... Pardon! :rose: )_



Ce n'est pas aussi simple que cela


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Octobre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Via Rosetta le PPC est supporté sous SL



Soyons précis : Rosetta permet de faire tourner des applications écrites pour PPC sur un processeur Intel mais en aucun cas de faire tourner SL sur un processeur PPC.


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Octobre 2009)

bourgill a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis que je suis passée sous Snow Léopard avec mon Mini, je n'arrive plus à avoir la connexion réseau (très importante pour moi) avec mon Cube (PPC) qui est sous 9.2.2.
> 
> ...



Suggestion (suite à un autre débat du même ordre) : voir dans Préférences Systèmes > Partage si tout est correct.


----------



## jymboh (1 Novembre 2009)

allez c'est parti pour la question bête !

je suis sous leopard 10.5.8, et j'hésite à mettre le tout à jour pour snow ...

2 problèmes se posent à moi :

- en installant snow, est ce une sorte de re boot complet et du coup je pers tous mes logiciels, mes docs, .... enfin le contenu de mon mac quoi ? ou bien est ce que ça fonctionne comme une simple mise à jour qui ne touche pas au contenu ?

- puis je être certain que l'ensemble de mes logiciels seront opérationnels une fois la mise à jour effectuée ???

je suis néophyte, c'est un fait. mais impossible de trouver sur le net, sur le site d'Apple ou autre la réponse à cette simple question ...

d'avance merci


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Novembre 2009)

jymboh a dit:


> (...)
> 
> je suis néophyte, c'est un fait. mais impossible de trouver sur le net, sur le site d'Apple ou autre la réponse à cette simple question ...
> 
> d'avance merci



84 pages...

plus

19 pages

qui nous font 103 pages de réponse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2009)

jymboh a dit:


> allez c'est parti pour la question bête !
> 
> je suis sous leopard 10.5.8, et j'hésite à mettre le tout à jour pour snow ...
> 
> ...



Tu peux trouver les réponses à ces questions ici sans les poser. Mais c'est mon jour de bonté donc je vais y répondre.

*- en installant snow, est ce une sorte de re boot complet et du coup je pers tous mes logiciels, mes docs, .... enfin le contenu de mon mac quoi ? ou bien est ce que ça fonctionne comme une simple mise à jour qui ne touche pas au contenu ?*

Avec l'installation standard, en principe tu ne perds rien. Mais il faut quand même faire une sauvegarde (avec Time Machine, un clone ou les 2 à la fois) au cas où ça se passerait mal.

Avec la clean install le contenu du disque dur est effacé. Mais ensuite avec l'assistant de migration tu peux réintégrer le contenu de ton disque dur depuis une sauvegarde (avec Time Machine, un clone ou les 2 à la fois).

Donc, dans un cas comme dans l'autre, la sauvegarde du contenu du disque dur ((avec Time Machine, un clone ou les 2 à la fois) est chaudement recommandée avant l'installation du félin.

*- puis je être certain que l'ensemble de mes logiciels seront opérationnels une fois la mise à jour effectuée ???*

Pour en être certain, il faut aller sur le site de l'éditeur du logiciel voir si une nouvelle version ou une mise à jour compatible Snow Leopard est dispo. Tu peux aussi consulter ce site ou faire une recherche sur le forum.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je te conseille vivement de t'assurer de la compatibilité de tes logiciels avec Snow Leopard avant de l'installer (*et c'est valable aussi pour les pilotes de périphériques*) car cette compatibilité n'a rien d'automatique. Et ça t'évitera de venir ici pleurer que ça ne marche plus depuis que tu as installé Snow Leopard.



En prenant toutes ces précautions tu peux te lancer dans l'installation de Snow Leopard l'esprit tranquille.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Novembre 2009)

T'es trop bon, mon canard. Moi, j'appelle ça du foutage de gueule.


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Novembre 2009)

jymboh a dit:


> allez c'est parti pour la question bête !
> 
> je suis sous leopard 10.5.8, et j'hésite à mettre le tout à jour pour snow ...
> 
> ...





> Comme une simple mise à jour qui ne touche pas au contenu.


 OUI



> Puis je être certain que l'ensemble de mes logiciels seront opérationnels une fois la mise à jour effectuée ??


? OUI

Bien lire la notice d'installation. Poser éventuellement des questions. Demander éventuellement des conseils.
Ne pas oublier de mettre en service les périphériques connectés afin que l'installation les voie.
Avant de lancer l'installation, bien examiner les options disponibles, et se poser la question de leur utilité. Si tout est fait comme il faut, il n'y a pas de problème d'installation proprement dite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'es trop bon, mon canard. Moi, j'appelle ça du foutage de gueule.



Ce sont les joies des lendemains d'anniv. Mais les anniv, c'est pas toujours les jours.


----------



## bourgill (1 Novembre 2009)

Oui en principe, tout est correct.  J'ai testé aussi ping dans l'utilitaire réseau, et il m'indique que tous les paquets ont bien été reçus, sans perte.  Donc il y a bien une connexion physique ?

Merci pour l'aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> Suggestion (suite à un autre débat du même ordre) : voir dans Préférences Systèmes > Partage si tout est correct.



Eh bien oui, je pense que tous mes réglages sont corrects; ce sont les mêmes que sous OS 10.5; j'ai également testé PING dans utilitaires réseau, et il me dit que tous les paquets ont été envoyés, reçus sans aucune perte.  Donc la liaison physique est bien présente, ou je me trompe ?


----------



## CONDORSAIT (1 Novembre 2009)

merci beaucoup pour l'information. Je vais essayer, mais cela suppose un peu de temps puisqu'il faut refaire toute l'installation. 
Je communiquerai les résultats dès la manip effectuée


----------



## jymboh (1 Novembre 2009)

merci à l'aimable personne pour sa réponse et sa "bonté". pour les autres, m'envoyer le lien vers 100 et quelques pages, ce n'est pas vraiment ce que j'appelle de l'aide ... l'intérêt des forums c'est de partager nos connaissances ...

bonne soirée !


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Novembre 2009)

jymboh a dit:


> merci à l'aimable personne pour sa réponse et sa "bonté". pour les autres, m'envoyer le lien vers 100 et quelques pages, ce n'est pas vraiment ce que j'appelle de l'aide ... l'intérêt des forums c'est de partager nos connaissances ...
> 
> bonne soirée !



Un forum est un lieu d'échange. La somme de ces échanges est conservée dans des sujets (ou threads).
Un forum, même à vocation technique, n'est pas un SAV. La première chose à faire, et c'est valable sur tout forum, est de vérifier si la question qu'on s'apprête à poser n'a pas déjà été traitée.

TA conception d'un forum c'est qu'on a pas encore répondu à TA question tant que cela ne t'est pas adressé personnellement.

Par conséquent, 103 pages d'échanges entre les membres de ce forum, partageant leur expérience et leurs doutes sur la procédure d'installation de Snow Leopard, TU n'appelles pas ça de l'aide.

Si j'avais su, j'aurais évité de donner le lien vers les 19 pages de http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/installation-snow-leopard-la-procedure-273928-19.html

Avis aux modérateurs : jymboh démontre qu'il convient d'effacer tout sujet dès lors qu'une réponse est donnée, qu'il est inutile de les regrouper, que les épingler est un vain effort.

Autant remplacer tout ça par un salon iChat.


----------



## Dead head (2 Novembre 2009)

jymboh a dit:


> merci à l'aimable personne pour sa réponse et sa "bonté". pour les autres, m'envoyer le lien vers 100 et quelques pages, ce n'est pas vraiment ce que j'appelle de l'aide ... l'intérêt des forums c'est de partager nos connaissances ...
> 
> bonne soirée !



Désolé d'en rajouter une couche.

"Partager nos connaissances" ? C'est ce qui est fait dans les 100 pages que tu ne veux pas lire. On ne les a pas effacées une fois la réponse aux questions trouvées, elles restent disponibles, c'est bien qu'il y a partage.

Il y a des questions qui ne trouvent pas réponse en une phrase ou même en un post. Les réponses peuvent être complexes ou / et diverses, et appeler d'autres questions. Selon toi, il faudrait, à chaque fois qu'un membre du forum se pose une question, tout reprendre à 0, et si sa question mérite des pages et des pages de réponses, précisions, compléments, etc., il faudrait tout de même ignorer les contributions déjà apportées ?

Sur un sujet aussi "bateau" que la mise à jour ou le changement d'OS, et _a fortiori_ quand le nouvel OS existe depuis plus d'un mois, tu peux imaginer que tes questions ont déjà été posées et ont déjà obtenu réponses. Merci de t'y référer.

Et sois le bienvenu.


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2009)

bourgill a dit:


> Oui en principe, tout est correct.  J'ai testé aussi ping dans l'utilitaire réseau, et il m'indique que tous les paquets ont bien été reçus, sans perte.  Donc il y a bien une connexion physique ?
> 
> Merci pour l'aide.
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'une défaillance physique, mais plutôt de protocole. En effet, dans le post de départ il est bien précisé :  *on "voit" la connexion se faire par l'apparition d'une icone, et... se défaire !*. Cela me fait plutôt penser à un problème de paramétrage. Comme la connexion s'établit puis se défait, tout se passe comme si quelque chose revenait sur la décision d'avoir accepté la connexion. Au cours du protocole de connexion afp, pourquoi ne pas essayer de paramétrer la connexion avec le Cube non pas en utilisateur référencé mais en invité ?


----------



## jymboh (2 Novembre 2009)

moi qui venait sur le forum (ce qui est rare car, en général, je suis plutôt du genre à chercher par moi même) pour une simple information qui ne demandait qu'un oui/non à des personnes qui me semblaient calées et pleines de bonnes intentions, je ramasse comme jamais je n'avais ramassé auparavant sur un forum ...

je ne suis pas contre l'idée de rechercher dans les anciens posts. mais ayant fait "rechercher" (fonction en passant peu pratique sur ce site) , et après la lecture d'un certain nombre de pages de posts, je ne trouvais toujours pas la réponse claire et précise. mais au lieu de créer comme n'importe quel lapin de 6 semaines un nouveau topic, je me suis tourner vers vous, sur ce topic intitulé "Snow Léopard et toutes VOS questions!", afin d'être parfaitement, rapidement et efficacement renseigné ... je n'avais pas ce sentiment "d'égoisme" à ce moment la ... 

et je trouve quand meme fou qu'une simple question réveille chez certains ...

"*T'es trop bon, mon canard. Moi, j'appelle ça du foutage de gueule.* "

... une telle vulgarité ! ça c'est ce que j'appelle un chouette accueil !


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2009)

jymboh a dit:


> merci à l'aimable personne pour sa réponse et sa "bonté". pour les autres, m'envoyer le lien vers 100 et quelques pages, ce n'est pas vraiment ce que j'appelle de l'aide ... l'intérêt des forums c'est de partager nos connaissances ...
> 
> bonne soirée !



À mon tour d'en rajouter une couche &#8230;
Au moins deux personnes ont apporté des réponses claires et précises pour un problème rabâché à souhait, sans ironiser, sans aménité.

Lorsqu'on fréquente Mac G suffisamment, on apprend à reconnaître les gens qui manient le sarcasme et l'ironie. C'est leur forme d'expression humoristique. On sait alors "traduire" en langue plus "diplomatique". Nul ne s'en offusque. Certains s'en amusent.

Débarquer ainsi avec un sujet aussi bateau, maintes fois rabâché, avec un ton faussement naïf (qui n'a échappé à personne), et s'en prendre à un intervenant qui répond à un autre intervenant sans mesurer le sens de la réponse, c'est vraiment offrir un paquet de fagots pour se faire fouetter.

Nous ne donnons pas de leçon. Nous essayons d'apporter l'aide de nos expériences à tous. Chacun en use à sa manière. Elle n'est donc pas exclusive. Il est est aussi plus simple de renvoyer à des sommes par des liens que de faire des copier/coller de dizaines de pages.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2009)

jymboh a dit:


> moi qui venait sur le forum (ce qui est rare car, en général, je suis plutôt du genre à chercher par moi même) pour une simple information qui ne demandait qu'un oui/non à des personnes qui me semblaient calées et pleines de bonnes intentions, je ramasse comme jamais je n'avais ramassé auparavant sur un forum ...
> 
> je ne suis pas contre l'idée de rechercher dans les anciens posts. mais ayant fait "rechercher" (fonction en passant peu pratique sur ce site) , et après la lecture d'un certain nombre de pages de posts, je ne trouvais toujours pas la réponse claire et précise. mais au lieu de créer comme n'importe quel lapin de 6 semaines un nouveau topic, je me suis tourner vers vous, sur ce topic intitulé "Snow Léopard et toutes VOS questions!", afin d'être parfaitement, rapidement et efficacement renseigné ... je n'avais pas ce sentiment "d'égoisme" à ce moment la ...
> 
> ...


Si t'es pas content...


----------



## macafab (2 Novembre 2009)

bonjour, 

j'ai une question je vais formaté mon Imac et réinstaller mac os X snow leopard

est ce que j'aurai toujours garageband ,  Itune ,  mail , photo boot , i photo , i movie?

merci d avance


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2009)

macafab a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une question je vais formaté mon Imac et réinstaller mac os X snow leopard
> 
> ...



*Attention, un formatage efface tou*t  Le DVD d'installation de SL à 29  ou moins n'installe que SL.

Pour ne rien perdre, il faut prendre quelques précautions pour pouvoir restaurer ensuite ce qu'on souhaite conserver.


----------



## Rez2a (2 Novembre 2009)

Oui pour Mail et Photo Booth.
Non pour iTunes, iPhoto, GarageBand et iMovie, du moins pas de suite après l'installation de SL ; ils font partie de la suite iLife, et ils sont trouvables sur le 2e DVD de Leopard si je ne dis pas de conneries (en tout cas, tu les as sur un des DVD qui ont été livrés avec ton Mac).


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Novembre 2009)

macafab a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une question je vais formaté mon Imac et réinstaller mac os X snow leopard
> 
> ...



Itunes, Mail et Photo Booth aucun problème.

Pour ce qui est de iPhoto, iMovie et GarageBand, il n'en va pas de même il faudra les réinstaller depuis les DVDs gris qui ont été fournis avec le Mac ou depuis la dernière version d'iLife que tu as acheté.

Maintenant attention aux données qu'il faut sauvegarder avant l'effacement. Soit avec un clone du disque dur soit avec une sauvegarde du dossier Users et du dossier Bibliothèque de la racine du disque dur.


Edit : en partie grillé.


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Oui pour Mail et Photo Booth.
> Non pour iTunes, iPhoto, GarageBand et iMovie, du moins pas de suite après l'installation de SL ; ils font partie de la suite iLife, et ils sont trouvables sur le 2e DVD de Leopard si je ne dis pas de conneries (en tout cas, tu les as sur un des DVD qui ont été livrés avec ton Mac).




Bonne remarque en ce qui concerne iLife, en espérant que macfab ait bien ces deux DVD d'installation livrés avec son mac. Il aura aussi quelques màj à lancer. Il devra aussi faire attention avec la compatibilité des logiciels tiers avec SL.

Edit : en partie grillé.


----------



## macafab (2 Novembre 2009)

merci pour votre réponse


----------



## flikoust (2 Novembre 2009)

salut à tous 
 connaissez vous un bon logiciel permettant d'enregistrer des videos d'internet type dailymotion, youtube... compatible évidemment mac. J'en trouve pas.... même payant...????  :modo:
merci de votre temps


----------



## Dead head (2 Novembre 2009)

flikoust a dit:


> salut à tous
> connaissez vous un bon logiciel permettant d'enregistrer des videos d'internet type dailymotion, youtube... compatible évidemment mac. J'en trouve pas.... même payant...????  :modo:
> merci de votre temps



Firefox fait ça. Gratuitement. Il faut y ajouter une extension, je crois.


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Novembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Firefox fait ça. Gratuitement. Il faut y ajouter une extension, je crois.



oui, les 3 p'tits balons rouge/jaune/bleu qui tournent en permanence


----------



## fantax (2 Novembre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Firefox fait ça. Gratuitement. Il faut y ajouter une extension, je crois.



Le "programme de téléchargement" de Real Player (gratuit) charge automatiquement les vidéos de Daily motion ou You Tube.
http://france.real.com/realplayer/mac/
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche18902-real-player.html

L'application MacTubes (gratuite) ouvre une fenêtre où l'on peut entrer une requête. S'affichent alors tous les contenus de YouTube qui y répondent. On peut soit se contenter de les visionner, soit les télécharger (touche contrôle en même temps que clic sur la vignette choisie. L'option Downoad qui se présente dans le menu déroulant qui s'affiche, permet de choisir son format.
http://www.maxiapple.com/2008/09/mactube-osx-itunes-youtube-gratuit.html
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/204278


----------



## Dead head (2 Novembre 2009)

L'extension de Firefox qui permet d'enregistrer sur le disque les vidéos trouvées sur les sites internet s'appelle Downloadhelper.


----------



## Rez2a (2 Novembre 2009)

flikoust a dit:


> salut à tous
> connaissez vous un bon logiciel permettant d'enregistrer des videos d'internet type dailymotion, youtube... compatible évidemment mac. J'en trouve pas.... même payant...????  :modo:
> merci de votre temps



Safari le fait : lorsque tu es sur la page Youtube, Dailymotion ou peu importe sur laquelle la vidéo est en train de tourner, tu fais Fenêtre -> Activité (raccourci clavier : Cmd+Alt+A).
Une fenêtre apparaît avec les éléments de la page qui ont été chargés ou sont en train d'être chargés ; si la vidéo est en train de charger, généralement elle se remarque vite car c'est l'élément dont la taille varie (la taille est visible sur la colonne de droite), et si elle est a fini de charger, c'est généralement l'élément qui pèse le plus lourd sur la page.
Une fois que tu l'as repérée, tu doubles-cliques dessus et ça va te la télécharger comme n'importe quel autre fichier.
Par contre, ça sera au format .flv (Flash Video, je te conseille de télécharger Perian pour les lire avec QuickTime et QuickLook, si ce n'est pas déjà fait), voire au format .mp4 (pas de logiciel supplémentaire nécessaire dans ce cas).

[Edit]
Bon, c'est pas la solution de facilité, ça n'a rien de compliqué mais c'est juste pas le moyen le plus rapide ; par contre, à ma connaissance, c'est le seul qui n'oblige pas à installer un logiciel supplémentaire, personnellement ça me suffit pour continuer à faire comme ça.


----------



## pickwick (2 Novembre 2009)

Il y a Videobox, excellent et offrant une intégration avec iTunes, c'est génial et pas bien cher.
C'est un des produits de ce site
http://www.tastyapps.com/

Il n'y a pas plus simple, tu fais glisser l'URL du fichier sur la fenêtre de Vidéobox et tu clic sur un bouton. Tout se fait tout seul.


----------



## MaamuT (3 Novembre 2009)

ClikToFlash pour Safari permet de télécharger les vidéos chez certains diffuseurs (Youtube le fait&#8230 et même d'activer la version H264 si elle est présente (youtube le fait&#8230; aussi), depuis que je l'ai installé, je ne regarde pratiquement plus que du H264, et les ventilos de mon MacBook m'en remercient.

Un clik prolongé sur le cadre de préchargement affiche un menu on l'option de téléchargement est des fois présente, en flv ou en h264.


----------



## kenclark200 (3 Novembre 2009)

MaamuT a dit:


> les ventilos de mon MacBook m'en remercient



Pourquoi donc l'ami ???


----------



## Fìx (3 Novembre 2009)

kenclark200 a dit:


> Pourquoi donc l'ami ???



Parcequ'ils sont polis! 


Sans dec', j'en sais rien, mais sûrement parceque ça chauffe moins ainsi...


----------



## Rez2a (3 Novembre 2009)

kenclark200 a dit:


> Pourquoi donc l'ami ???



C'est vrai que Flash Player est tellement merdique sur Mac, que lorsqu'il est utilisé (par exemple dans le cas où on regarde une vidéo sur Youtube, en flash par défaut), ça fait beaucoup chauffer le processeur et par conséquent ça déclenche les ventilos à plein régime.
En regardant une vidéo en .mp4, il n'y a pas besoin de Flash Player car c'est QuickTime qui la lit, et il n'y a aucun problème au niveau des ressources utilisées (donc pas de processeur qui chauffe, pas de ventilos à fond).
À mort Adobe.


----------



## MaamuT (3 Novembre 2009)

Ben en gros pour la même vidéo sur Youtube :

En Flash le ventilo s'allume après quelques secondes, le module de Safari monte jusqu'à plus de 170% (Safari reste quant à lui entre 5 et 25%), le tout reviens à la normale dès que la fenêtre est fermée.

En H264, je n'ai pas un gramme de CPU qui part en fumée dans un module, Safari se balade tranquillement aux alentours des 5 à 7%, et le ventilo reste tranquille.

Dans les deux cas, QuickTime est quelque part au repos

En résumé, Flash c'est le processeur au taquet avec 15% pour Safari et 170 pour le module Flash, H264, c'est 5% pour Safari soit 180% de différence, une paille pour Adobe !

Pour moi, c'est juste un boycotte généralisé de Flash grâce à ClikToFlash, de temps en temps j'ajoute un site dans sa WhiteList, et actuellement je n'en ai que trois comme quoi, Flash !

Je trouve ZenGarden CSS bien plus impressionnant.


----------



## Makkorstel (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

Je suis tout nouveau ici, un peu moins nouveau côté Mac (ça doit dater de 1992 avec un Mac II CI) mais je ne me prétends pas expérimenté.

Mes imprimantes HP laserjet 2200DN et Epson Aculaser C1100 ne fonctionnent plus depuis que je suis passé à Snow Leopard.

En principe, les pilotes adéquats sont sur le disque d'installation, mais lorsque j'ouvre "Installations facultatives" puis "Optional Installs.mkg", j'aboutis à une fenêtre d'installation sur laquelle apparaissent les étapes "Introduction", "Licence", "Destination", "Type d'installation", "Installation" et "Résumé" pour les paquets "Applications" : "Prise en charge de iPod", "Rosetta", "Quick Time 7", "Polices supplémentaires", "Langues", et "Prise en charge des imprimantes".

Lors de ma dernière tentative, j'ai esssayé d'installer la "Prise en charge des imprimantes"; au début, tout semblait bien se dérouler jusqu'à ce qu'un message apparaisse : "L'installation a échoué  Une erreur inconnue d'installation est survenue. Le programme d'installation a rencontré une erreur qui a provoqué l'échec de l'installation. Contactez l'éditeur du logiciel pour obtenir de l'aide".

Pour les autres essais, où ça s'arrête à "installer" où, au mieux, les étapes se déroulent normalement jusqu'à "Type d'installation". Ensuite, je n'ai le choix qu'entre "Revenir" et... "Continuer" qui apparaît en gris, donc inactif, aussi bien si je tente de les installer un par un que tous à la fois...

Autre problème : en passant par le menu Pomme puis "Mise à jour des logiciels", une fenêtre me demande si je souhaite installer les logiciels en question. Donc je tape "Continuer". Sur la nouvelle fenêtre pour le contrat iTunes , je clique "Accepter", une seconde fenêtre de mise à jour Mac OS X se présente, donc je tape encore "Accepter". La fenêtre disparaît. et la première, qui me demandait si je voulais installer les logiciels, reste affichée... Donc si je clique à nouveau sur "Continuer", je reviens au point de départ. Si j'essaie à nouveau,  je tourne en rond, et ceci que ce soit pour une seule màj ou plusieurs...

J'ai donc tenté de procéder par ordre en commençant par "mise à jour Mac OS X" qui se trouvait en 4ème position, donc en décochant les autres. C'est la même chose. Un moment, après avoir réussi la mise à jour de deux lignes pour HP puis Epson, j'ai cru que ça allait enfin marcher. Je n'ai eu pour toute réponse, après avoir tenté d'imprimer, qu'il me fallait voir avec les constructeurs... Je n'ai rien trouvé sur les sites de HP et Epson pour Snow Leopard.

Il y a donc un sérieux bug, mais, ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que j'ai l'impression d'être le seul à avoir ce problème. J'ai fait trois installations dont la première après un nettoyage à fond du disque (un jour et 22 heures !). J'ai réparé plusieurs fois les permissions.

Après la première installation, Opera et Sea Monkey ne s'ouvraient pas. À la seconde, Sea Monkey s'est ouvert. À la troisième, Opera a fonctionné, et j'ai reçu la proposition d'une mise à jour que j'ai pu faire. Cette nouvelle version, 10.01, comporte des améliorations intéressantes. J'utilise en outre Firefox, Camino et Safari, et je consacre Opera essentiellement pour les recherches relatives à des pages en espéranto.

Je vais peut-être essayer d'installer Snow Leopard sur le Mac Mini de dépannage. D'après ce que j'ai lu, ça ne pose pas de problème, et ça pourrait peut-être m'aider à résoudre des problèmes de l'iMac.

Autrement, les logiciels qui fonctionnenent normalement sont entre autres Thunderbird, Mail, iTunes (en dépit d'une màj impossible), iPhoto, VLC, Audacity,  iDVD, MPlayer OS X,  RealPlayer, TextEdit, Bean, AbiWord, Word, Excel, Power Point, Entourage, Pages, XPress 7, Graphic Converter, SnapNDrag, Skim, Scanner Epson, Omnipage Pro, Grafikilo 7, Simredo 4, Miro, Nivu, Onyx, SiteSucker, Songbird, Switch Sound File Converter, Toast 6 Lite, Windows Media, Wire Type Pro... Donc, globalement, ce serait plutôt bien à part les problèmes de mise à jour et de pilotes d'imprimantes.

Tous les tuyaux seront bienvenus.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2009)

Si votre imprimante est parmi les matériels supportés par Mac OS X 10.6, vous n'avez dans un premier temps rien à installer.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3771

La HP LaserJet 2200 est bien supportée par HP pour Mac OS X 10.6. Il convient néanmoins de mettre à jour les pilotes HP via la mise à jour de logiciel (menu pomme).


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2009)

Makkorstel a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
> 
> ... Donc, globalement, ce serait plutôt bien à part les problèmes de mise à jour et de pilotes d'imprimantes.
> 
> Tous les tuyaux seront bienvenus.



Après avoir vérifié que les imprimantes sont bien "éligibles" (à priori elles le sont aujourd'hui), et que les autorisations sont correctes, je propose de vous inspirer *de ce fil*.


----------



## CONDORSAIT (4 Novembre 2009)

Makkorstel a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
> 
> Je suis tout nouveau ici, un peu moins nouveau côté Mac (ça doit dater de 1992 avec un Mac II CI) mais je ne me prétends pas expérimenté.
> 
> ...


J'ai eu des problèmes similaires avec l'Epson stylus photo R800.
Pour l'instant, elle imprime de nouveau (à partir de Photoshop, mais pas à partir d'iphoto, ce qui empêche de profiter de certaines fonctionnalités).
Voici ce que j'ai fait :
1- sauvegarde du disque dur, puis effacement, clean install de Snow leopard et réinstallation des applications. Ça ne fonctionnait toujours pas. Vérification sur le site d'Epson et installation du pilote (après multiples tentatives avec le CD d'installation de SL). Ça ne marchait toujours pas, sauf un bref moment, sans que je sache pourquoi.
J'ai donc introduit le CD fourni avec l'imprimante, et désinstallé les pilotes (avec tous les fichiers connexes). Puis j'ai installé le pilote téléchargé sur le site d'Epson et ça a marché.
Ce que je crois, c'est que l'installation de Snow Leopard ajoute des fichiers drivers qui viennent interférer avec l'existant. Donc essayer la solution M. Propre : tout nettoyer du sol au plafond et repartir sur de bonnes bases.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Novembre 2009)

CONDORSAIT a dit:


> J'ai eu des problèmes similaires avec l'Epson stylus photo R800.
> Pour l'instant, elle imprime de nouveau (à partir de Photoshop, mais pas à partir d'iphoto, ce qui empêche de profiter de certaines fonctionnalités).
> Voici ce que j'ai fait :
> 1- sauvegarde du disque dur, puis effacement, clean install de Snow leopard et réinstallation des applications. Ça ne fonctionnait toujours pas. Vérification sur le site d'Epson et installation du pilote (après multiples tentatives avec le CD d'installation de SL). Ça ne marchait toujours pas, sauf un bref moment, sans que je sache pourquoi.
> ...



Nous pensons à peu près la même chose

L'hypothèse que je formule est que les pilotes fournis par EPSON (plus complets) ne peuvent pas cohabiter avec les pilotes GUTTENPRINT fournit par APPLE, et réciproquement.

En fait, le méthode que j'ai utilisée est similaire à celle décrite ci-dessus. En installant SL sans les pilotes (option d'installation), on "nettoie" ce qui existe. Ensuite, la mise en place des seuls pilotes EPSON aboutit à l'absence de cohabitation.


----------



## charlino (4 Novembre 2009)

bonjour,
je vous écris car j'ai toujours été sur pc et je viens d'acheter un macbook qui a un osx 10.4.11
et j'aimerais installer snow lepard mais je ne sais pas comment faire. J'ai un peu de vécu sur iphone mais je debute sur mac et je suis complètement perdu merci de me repondre sans me traiter de noob j'ai chercher mais rien trouvé. MERCI


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2009)

Pour toi, le noob.


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2009)

Tu prends un DVD de SL acheté chez ton revendeur favori [tendance MacBOx Set à 169&#8364;], tu l'insères dans le lecteur DVD du Mac et tu suis les instructions.

Bien entendu, auparavant, tu auras fait (et vérifié) les sauvegardes qui conviennent.

Si tu t'en sens le courage, je te recommanderais de faire une installation propre puis de réimporter ce qui t'intéresse (mails etc.) car la distance entre Tiger et SL est assez grande et tu risques de gros problèmes de compatibilité.


----------



## fadem (4 Novembre 2009)

J'ai installé récemment Snow Leopard et j'ai beau réparé les permissions, voilà ce que ça m'affiche : 

ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur « private/etc/apache2/users ».
« private/etc/apache2/users » réparé.
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur « private/etc/postfix/main.cf ».
« private/etc/postfix/main.cf » réparé.
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur « private/etc/postfix/main.cf.default ».
« private/etc/postfix/main.cf.default » réparé.
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur « Library/Preferences/com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent.launchd ».
« Library/Preferences/com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent.launchd » réparé.
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur « Library/Scripts/Folder Action Scripts/Image - Add Icon.scpt ».
« Library/Scripts/Folder Action Scripts/Image - Add Icon.scpt » réparé.
ATTENTION : le fichier SUID « System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent » a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur « System/Library/Keychains/X509Anchors ».
« System/Library/Keychains/X509Anchors » réparé.
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur « System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.AppleFileServer.plist ».
« System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.AppleFileServer.plist » réparé.
ATTENTION : le fichier SUID « System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Locum » a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur « private/etc/hostconfig ».
« private/etc/hostconfig » réparé.
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur « private/etc/hosts ».
« private/etc/hosts » réparé.

C'est systématique. J'imagine que c'est pas très grave mais je voulais juste avoir l'avis des experts...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2009)

Toi, t'aurais utilisé le DVD de Leopard pour réparer les autorisations de Snow Leopard que ça ne m'étonnerait pas... 

Sinon, explique en détail comment tu as installé Snow et avec quel utilitaire tu as entrepris de "réparer" les autorisations.


----------



## fadem (5 Novembre 2009)

ah ah ah non je ne suis pas benêt à ce point !  J'ai fait une installation propre de Snow Leopard, importé mes docs et le reste par l'Assistant Migration et les réparations je les fais comme d'hab, avec l'utilitaire de disque.

* A dire vrai, tant que j'y suis, je rencontre deux autres problèmes avec Snow Leopard. Le premier est lié à Mail. Je suis chez Free et Mail perd systématiquement mon mot de passe. J'écris ça ici (je sais qu'il y a un fil dédié à free) car ces pertes se sont intensifiées depuis le passage à SL. A priori, c'est un pb des serveurs de Free qui renvoient une erreur. Mail, du coup, se dit qu'il n'a pas les bons mots de passe, les efface et me les redemande. Ca arrivait de temps en temps sous Leo mais là, c'est pratiquement à chaque relève de courrier. Un pb avec Mail 4 ?

** Autre soucis rencontré avec SL. En téléchargeant une video flv avec Videodownloadhelper sous Firefox, l'écran de mon Macbook est devenu noir. Pas éteint mais noir : en effet, en reprenant la main et en cliquant ça et là, j'arrivais à faire disparaître les "pixels" noirs. Faire bouger une fenêtre effaçait de grandes portions, à l'instar d'une ardoise magique. Etrange non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2009)

Pour ce qui est de la réparation des permissions, si à la fin c'est marqué "Réparation des permissions terminée", c'est bon. S'il y a vraiment un problème, à la place de ce message tu as un message en rouge.


----------



## fadem (5 Novembre 2009)

Ben en effet j'ai le message comme quoi c'est réparé mais il refait les mêmes à chaque fois.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la réparation des permissions, si à la fin c'est marqué "Réparation des permissions terminée", c'est bon. S'il y a vraiment un problème, à la place de ce message tu as un message en rouge.



Personne n'a plus de tels problèmes d'ACL sur Snow Leopard.

J'ai vu un cas proche de celui-là mais c'était le DVD de Leopard qui en était la cause.

Là, ça serait l'assistant de migration... :mouais:

En regardant bien, à part les deux SUID  te bille pas, on a tous   , le reste est en rapport avec des questions réseau (Apache, host, AppleFileServer).

C'est sans doute une question de paramètres de comptes utilisateurs.


----------



## sconie (5 Novembre 2009)

C'est quoi cette histoire de prise en charge des
applications en 64 bits ????


----------



## pickwick (5 Novembre 2009)

une grosse histoire louche.... qui occupe 1200 des 1717 posts de ce fil...... bonne lecture.


----------



## fadem (5 Novembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Personne n'a plus de tels problèmes d'ACL sur Snow Leopard.
> 
> J'ai vu un cas proche de celui-là mais c'était le DVD de Leopard qui en était la cause.
> 
> ...



C'est quoi ces ACL ? 

Edit : Bon je viens de regarder sur les forums d'apple. D'après les fiches techniques, on peut ignorer ces messages...


----------



## pickwick (5 Novembre 2009)

fadem a dit:


> C'est quoi ces ACL ?




lis un peu plus haut :
ATTENTION : le fichier SUID « System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent » a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ACL trouvé mais non prétendu sur « System/Library/Keychains/X509Anchors ».

In English :

In a network, you can block Address Resolution Protocol (ARP) request packets to restrict user access. In some network scenarios, you want to block ARP packets based, not on the IP address, but on the Layer 2 MAC addresses. You can accomplish this type of restriction if you create MAC address access control lists (ACLs) and VLAN access maps and apply them to a VLAN interface.

This document discusses the configuration for a Cisco Catalyst 3550 Series Switch. You can use any Catalyst 2970, 3560, or 3750 Series Switch in this scenario in order to obtain the same results. The document demonstrates how to configure a MAC ACL to block communication among devices within a VLAN. You can block a single host or a range of hosts, based on the host network interface card (NIC) adapter manufacturer. You can block a range of hosts if you disallow ARP packets that originate from these devices based on the IEEE Organizational Unique Identifier (OUI) and company_id assignments.

Conclusion :
On s'en fiche !


----------



## fabphoto (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous;

Après de jolis début du SL je commence à rencontrer aussi de sérieux buggs.

Problèmes avec exposé : je clique sur une vignette, s'en est une autre qui s'ouvre...
je rencontre de gros ralentissements sur certains logiciels (de façon aléatoires) je ne peux dire si c'est l'une en particulier.

J'ai réparé les autorisations avant l'installation de SL, comme m'avait suggéré le vendeur fnac.
J'ai refait la manip quelque temps après l'avoir installé et en voyant déjà que certains pb survenaient.

Enfin, de grosses lenteurs sur internet que je n'avaient pas au tout début de l'installation de SL.

Merci à vous


----------



## MaamuT (5 Novembre 2009)

Moi c'est le Finder qui me fais des films, régulièrement, mes fenêtre ne se redimensionnent plus, je dois les fermer puis les rouvrir pour pouvoir leur donner la dimension que je désire

Space aussi me fait des frayeurs, si jamais j'ai plusieurs fenêtres ouvertes dans Safari et que certaines sont dans des Spaces différents, j'ai des fois une série d'allers retours qui se fait avant que cela ne s'arrête sur la fenêtre des téléchargements, si j'essaye d'afficher une autre fenêtre, les allers retours recommencent, au final, je dois fermer la fenêtre des téléchargements pour pouvoir visionner la fenêtre que j'essaye en vain d'obtenir

Sinon, après 1 mois de surveillance avec le moniteur d'activité et le terminal, j'ai réussi à tuer la plupart des boulets qui avaient été importés lors de ma MAJ, et cela va maintenant vraiment mieux.

Sans parler du reset total de Safari qui m'a radicalement changé mon expérience utilisateur Web, je peu maintenant ouvrir plus de trois onglets sur 20minutes.fr

Et le coup de la mémoire virtuelle chiffrée, fallait le savoir, sa désactivation aussi m'a apporté du confort.

Pour résumé, je ne suis pas franchement subjugué par Snow, mais je n'en suis pas ultra-déçu non plus, le résultat est mitigé et je lui accorde le bénéfice du doute, allez, 60/40 en faveur de SL 

PS : Il me contredit en même temps que j'écris, mon NAS vient d'apparaître tous seul alors que justement, c'était un des trucs qui me gênaient vraiment depuis très longtemps, le réseau semble donc vraiment amélioré, avec Leo j'était obligé, soit de relancer le Finder, soit de passer direct par le Pom + K pour chopper le NAS.

Allez, 65/35


----------



## fadem (6 Novembre 2009)

fadem a dit:


> Bon Snow Leopard est définitivement merdique avec Airtunes. J'ai refait un essai aujourd'hui en l'installant, espérant que la version 9.0.1 de iTunes avait arrangé les choses. Eh bien non. Ca continue de couper régulièrement, alors que ça ne le fait pas avec Leopard ! Eh bien c'est reparti pour une restauration du système avec Time Machine !



Bonsoir à tous, petit retour d'expérience sur ce pb Airtunes sous SL (pb pas mal abordé sur les forums d'apple). Pour info, les coupures n'ont plus lieu depuis que j'ai fait une clean install de SL au lieu de mettre à niveau Leopard. Je ne sais pas ce que ça aurait pu améliorer mais c'est un fait !


----------



## skualo (7 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis "relativement" néophyte dans l'utilisation avancée de mon macbook, et je me pose une question.
J'ai une "partition" bootcamp installée depuis 3 ans (inutile de faire ouuuh, c est parfois utile)
et je souhaitais installer snow leopard pour avoir une version plus "officielle" et à jour de ma partie windows.
La question est: avec snow leopard qu'advient il de cette partition ? est elle mise à jour? écrasée ? une nouvelle partition est elle créée?

Merci de vos réponses ... peut être que la meilleure solution est de ne rien faire....


----------



## Rez2a (7 Novembre 2009)

skualo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je suis "relativement" néophyte dans l'utilisation avancée de mon macbook, et je me pose une question.
> J'ai une "partition" bootcamp installée depuis 3 ans (inutile de faire ouuuh, c est parfois utile)
> ...



Je ne vois pas pourquoi Snow Leopard toucherait à la partition Boot Camp ?
Au moment de l'installation de SL, j'ai tout effacé sur ma partition Leopard et installé Snow Leopard dessus pour faire une clean install, mais il n'a rien touché sur la partition Boot Camp.
Par contre ce que tu peux faire, c'est utiliser le DVD de SL lorsque tu as demarré sur Windows pour mettre à jour les drivers.


----------



## nicolevitche (7 Novembre 2009)

Depuis que j'ai installé SL, mon ordinateur s'allume tout seul quand je branche le magsafe, et si j'éteins mon ordi et que le magsafe est branché, il redémarre tout seul...

Le problème à peut être deja été solvé, mais je n'ai rien trouvé...

Quelqu'un connait l'origine du problème ?

Merci


----------



## Rez2a (7 Novembre 2009)

nicolevitche a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai installé SL, mon ordinateur s'allume tout seul quand je branche le magsafe, et si j'éteins mon ordi et que le magsafe est branché, il redémarre tout seul...
> 
> Le problème à peut être deja été solvé, mais je n'ai rien trouvé...
> 
> ...



Est-ce que Préférences Système -> Économiseur d'énergie -> Adaptateur secteur -> "Démarrer automatiquement après une panne de courant" est coché ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2009)

nicolevitche a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai installé SL, mon ordinateur s'allume tout seul quand je branche le magsafe, et si j'éteins mon ordi et que le magsafe est branché, il redémarre tout seul...
> 
> Le problème à peut être deja été solvé


Regarde par là : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/snow-leopard-ne-sarrete-plus-274798.html


----------



## mjpolo (11 Novembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Oui, ça aussi, c'est clair. Mais ce qui est le plus frappant, c'est l'extinction: à peu près 40 secondes sur Léopard, 10 fois moins, sur Snow Leopard (4 secondes).



Idem sur mon iMac 24",  2,4,   4Go,  320Go etc, etc......


----------



## shenrone (12 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un problèmes étrange et persistant sur mon Imac (2,8 ghz) sous SL. Bien que j'ai fait une clean install pour passer à SL je n'arrive pas à changer mes icones.
J'ai bien acheté candy bar et j'ai la dernière version et j'ai beau changer l'icone et relancer le dock inlassablement, rien n'y fait .
J'ai essayé de changer les icones manuellement en passant par la commande pomme+I (copier coller...) et lorsque je colle un fichier icns sur l'icône d'origine j'ai une icônes de fichier inconnu qui apparait.

Je sais pas quoi faire.

Ps SL est à jour et les autorisations sont elles aussi réparé


----------



## Rez2a (13 Novembre 2009)

Une fois que tu as changé une icône avec CandyBar, essaie de l'enlever du Dock puis de la remettre ; si ça marche pas, ferme ta session et relogge-toi ; si ça marche toujours pas, redémarre.


----------



## Fìx (13 Novembre 2009)

Si il s'agit des applications Apple, la réponse est là -> http://forums.macg.co/customisation/sl-changer-les-icons-applications-apple-274924.html

_(rentabilisation de mon tuto oblige...! :rateau:  )_


----------



## shenrone (14 Novembre 2009)

Merci je vais essayer


----------



## jipidi (14 Novembre 2009)

depuis que j'ai installé snow léopard ( pardessus Tiger"), chaque fois que je demande par le menu pomme une mise à jour, cela m"impose : "mise à jour Pro Appllcation Update 2005-1",que j'ai chargé près de cinq à huit fois et ça recommence à me le proposer à chaque fois !

Quelqu'un peut il expliquer ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2009)

jipidi a dit:


> depuis que j'ai installé snow léopard ( pardessus Tiger"), chaque fois que je demande par le menu pomme une mise à jour, cela m"impose : "mise à jour Pro Appllcation Update 2005-1",que j'ai chargé près de cinq à huit fois et ça recommence à me le proposer à chaque fois !
> 
> Quelqu'un peut il expliquer ?



Tiger était à jour quand tu as installé Tiger?
Tu as acheté SL sur le store?


----------



## jipidi (14 Novembre 2009)

Merci Pithiviers de réponse aussi rapide !

Oui mon Tiger était totalement à jour. Quant à SL, chargé à partir de DVD original.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2009)

jipidi a dit:


> Merci Pithiviers de réponse aussi rapide !
> 
> Oui mon Tiger était totalement à jour. Quant à SL, *chargé à partir de DVD original*.


Tu peux préciser


----------



## jipidi (14 Novembre 2009)

oui c'est venu d'apple store


----------



## sman_07 (16 Novembre 2009)

alors wé j'ai décidé de mmettre au mac pour profiter des joies d'un ordi béton. Seulement voila au bout d'une semaine de bons et loyaux services, il me fait faux bond: a chaque fois que j'essaye de l'allumer, aprés avoir affiché le logo, un voile gris tombe, portant les fatidiques lettres "vous devez redemarrer votre ordi"...ça fait 3 jours maintenant:mouais:. Je suis seul et j'ai peur... nan blagues a parts jsuis sur mac mini/snow leopard...please take me off from this shit!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Demarre depuis le disque 1, et lance un AHT (Apple Hardware Test). De mémoire, la touche à appuyer, c'est H ou D (mais c'est marqué sur le disque de toute façon )

Sinon, depuis la 10.6.2, la compatibilité des screensavers est revenue (sans besoin de MAJ pour les screens) du moment que l'on lance SysPrefs en 32b. C'est déjà ça !


----------



## Cleveland (16 Novembre 2009)

Comment mettre en réseau un PC sous Windows XP et un MacBook sous Snow Léopard ?

Merci


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2009)

Tu les connectes à un réseau sans-fil ou un réseau filaire.
Tu peux _aussi_ poser ta question dans le _bon_ forum ...


----------



## sylvaint (17 Novembre 2009)

bonjour,

Comment savoir si on a Leopard ou snow léopard

Sylvain


----------



## Cleveland (17 Novembre 2009)

Menu Pomme > A propos de ce mac et si il y a marqué 10.6 tu l'as


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2009)

Menu Pomme > A propos de ce Mac

Si c'est marqué "Version 10.5.x", c'est Leopard.

Si c'est marqué "Version 10.6.x", c'est Snow Leopard.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## sylvaint (17 Novembre 2009)

merci il y a marqué 10x5x8, je viens d'acheter en aout le 24 pouce à 2200  avec une version de l'age de pierre et je vois aujourd'hui que le nouveau 27 eclairage à led est à 1700 avec une nouvelle version, du coup je suis sur le point d'acheter le macboock 2200 mais je suis un peu frustré 

est ce que cela vaut le coup d'acheter la mise à jour snow léopard,

sylvain


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2009)

sylvaint a dit:


> merci il y a marqué 10x5x8, je viens d'acheter en aout le 24 pouce à 2200  avec une version de l'age de pierre et je vois aujourd'hui que le nouveau 27 eclairage à led est à 1700 avec une nouvelle version, du coup je suis sur le point d'acheter le macboock 2200 mais je suis un peu frustré
> 
> est ce que cela vaut le coup d'acheter la mise à jour snow léopard,
> 
> sylvain



Tu pouvais acheter Snow Leopard dans les trois mois suivant ton achat de l'iMac pour moins de 9.

Regarde si tu peux encore.

Sinon, oui, Snow Leopard vaut vraiment le coup, surtout pour ta machine.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2009)

sylvaint a dit:


> est ce que cela vaut le coup d'acheter la mise à jour snow léopard,



Au vu de l'expérience que j'en ai, je dirai oui.

En plus, si tu l'as acheté en août 2009, tu es éligible à l'obtention de Snow Leopard pour 8,95 &#8364;.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Au vu de l'expérience que j'en ai, je dirai oui.
> 
> En plus, si tu l'as acheté en août 2009, tu es éligible à l'obtention de Snow Leopard pour 8,95 .



Attention :


> Ce programme s'achève le 26 décembre 2009. Votre bon de commande complété doit être envoyé, le cachet de la Poste faisant foi, dans les 90 jours suivant la date d'achat de votre ordinateur ou Xserve éligible (voir détails de l'offre) ou avant le 26 décembre 2009, selon la première éventualité.


----------



## sylvaint (17 Novembre 2009)

Ahhh je viens de voir que je l'ai acheté en juin c'est cuit mais je crois qu'elle coûte 29 seulement non?

y a t'il un lien qui montre ce que la nouvelle version va apporter?

Sylvain


----------



## mjpolo (17 Novembre 2009)

sylvaint a dit:


> Ahhh je viens de voir que je l'ai acheté en juin c'est cuit mais je crois qu'elle coûte 29&#8364; seulement non?
> 
> y a t'il un lien qui montre ce que la nouvelle version va apporter?
> 
> Sylvain



Uoi elle ne coûte que 29&#8364;
Et voici le lien -->http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/10-6-2-est-la-284715.html


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2009)

Euh, en fait&#8230;
Le problème des écrans de veille n'est pas complètement résolu&#8230; mais on arrive quand même à les faire tourner avec 'test' (mais pas en vrai, hors des préférences systèmes)

Apple, à quand un Rosetta for Screen Saver ?


----------



## mjpolo (17 Novembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Euh, en fait
> Le problème des écrans de veille n'est pas complètement résolu mais on arrive quand même à les faire tourner avec 'test' (mais pas en vrai, hors des préférences systèmes)
> 
> Apple, à quand un Rosetta for Screen Saver ?



C'est lequel qui ne marche pas?


----------



## Rez2a (18 Novembre 2009)

sylvaint a dit:


> Ahhh je viens de voir que je l'ai acheté en juin c'est cuit mais je crois qu'elle coûte 29&#8364; seulement non?
> 
> y a t'il un lien qui montre ce que la nouvelle version va apporter?
> 
> Sylvain



Au pire des cas ça coûte 29&#8364; oui, par contre il me semble que l'offre à 9&#8364; concerne les Mac achetés à partir de Juin (lorsqu'ils ont dévoilé les MacBook Pro 13" et le prix de Snow Leopard), pas en Août... à toi de voir la date, ça doit être trouvable sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Au pire des cas ça coûte 29&#8364; oui, par contre il me semble que l'offre à 9&#8364; concerne les Mac achetés à partir de Juin (lorsqu'ils ont dévoilé les MacBook Pro 13" et le prix de Snow Leopard), pas en Août... à toi de voir la date, ça doit être trouvable sur le site d'Apple.



8 juin (cf lien dans le message 1748)


----------



## eliotus (25 Novembre 2009)

GROS souci : depuis Snow Léopard, j'ai ma ram inactive qui augmente après 1h d'utilisation, actuellement j'ai 602 mo de ram inactive, j'ai réinitialisé la PRAM, passé un coup d'onyx, vidé les fichiers caches etc... Etes-vous dans le même cas, avez vous une solution?

Cordialement


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2009)

En quoi serait-ce un souci ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2009)

Je me demandais si j'avais mal lu


----------



## eliotus (25 Novembre 2009)

Et, bien avoir 600 mo de ram inactive en ne travaillant pas, et ramer sous adium, skype, iTunes etc c'est pas un problème, en gros j'ai presque la moitiée de mes 2go de Ram pris pour aucune utilisation. C'est là que le bas-blesse...

Je ne vois pas vraiment où je me suis mal exprimé...


----------



## mjpolo (25 Novembre 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai ça, 500 à600 mo de ram inactive, mais avec 4go en tout ça passe...
C'est comme ça, par contre je ne m'explique pas son utilité


----------



## Rez2a (26 Novembre 2009)

Je suis pas spécialiste de la gestion de mémoire sous OS X, mais la RAM inactive n'est peut-être pas la même que la RAM libre... la RAM libre, c'est la mémoire où on a pas encore affecté d'informations ; la RAM inactive, c'est peut-être la mémoire où on a affecté des informations mais où les logiciels qui s'en servent ont arrêté de fonctionner, donc il doit quand même y avoir une libération de cette mémoire (si la RAM free n'est plus disponible) et une affectation à partir du disque, d'où le délai.
Après, "ramer sous Adium, Skype et iTunes" c'est subjectif, et ça peut très bien venir d'un problème de l'application en question plutôt que du système ou de la mémoire.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Novembre 2009)

D'après osxfacile, la mémoire inactive est la mémoire qui a été utilisée peu avant par des logiciels qu'on a quittés depuis,
et qui va être copiée sur un Swapfile si trop de mémoire supplémentaire est demandée tout à coup.

Un Redémarrage efface les anciens swapfiles.

Une surchauffe de la cpu, une sollicitation video, et un échange avec un Volume externe font aussi ramer un Mac. Sans parler des Caches.


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2009)

eliotus a dit:


> Et, bien avoir 600 mo de ram inactive en ne travaillant pas, et ramer sous adium, skype, iTunes etc c'est pas un problème, en gros j'ai presque la moitiée de mes 2go de Ram pris pour aucune utilisation. C'est là que le bas-blesse...
> 
> Je ne vois pas vraiment où je me suis mal exprimé...


le bât 



mjpolo a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai ça, 500 à600 mo de ram inactive, mais avec 4go en tout ça passe...
> C'est comme ça, par contre je ne m'explique pas son utilité


Voir ici.


----------



## eliotus (26 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> le bât
> 
> 
> Voir ici.



J'y suis déja allé, mais ça n'apporte en rien de réponse à mes problèmes ;-) mais merci quand même

C'est pas un problème de cache ou quoi que ce soit car j'ai vidé TOUT les caches de toutes les applications et après 1 heure sur safari ==> 600 mo de RAM inactive 
C'est surement être un problème inhérent à Snow Leopard car je n'avais aucun souci de ce côté la auparavant, j'éspère que la 10.6.3 résoudra se problème peu fréquent mais ***** au possible... et puis j'ai pas tout a fait 70 euros à dépenser pour de la ram alors que je n'en ai pas l'utilité, du moins avant Snow et ses "légers" défauts.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

En fait, avoir de la mémoire inactive est normal, même en grande quantité, si vous avez des ralentissements, il faut chercher ailleurs (moniteur cpu?).


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2009)

eliotus a dit:


> J'y suis déja allé, mais ça n'apporte en rien de réponse à mes problèmes ;-) mais merci quand même
> 
> C'est pas un problème de cache ou quoi que ce soit car j'ai vidé TOUT les caches de toutes les applications et après 1 heure sur safari ==> 600 mo de RAM inactive
> C'est surement être un problème inhérent à Snow Leopard car je n'avais aucun souci de ce côté la auparavant, j'éspère que la 10.6.3 résoudra se problème peu fréquent mais ***** au possible... et puis j'ai pas tout a fait 70 euros à dépenser pour de la ram alors que je n'en ai pas l'utilité, du moins avant Snow et ses "légers" défauts.


Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de problème technique : c'est d'ailleurs le sens des interventions qui précèdent.


----------



## mjpolo (26 Novembre 2009)

Je pense que c'est Safri le coupable de ces ralentissements.
Exemple concret: 
- je passe de 10.5.8 à 10.6 par une simple mise à jour; mon iMac s'éteint en 4-6 secondes au lieu de plus de 30 auparavant  la suspension est quasi immédiate
- j'ouvre safari et plusieurs fenêtres avec plusieurs onglets dans chaqu'une d'elles; il finit par manger le 3/4 des 4go de mémoire: le mac met plusieurs dizaines de secondes à s'éteindre alors que j'avais déjà quitté safari; 
- la situation ne change guère pas après le redémarrage, mon iMac ne s'éteint plus en 5 sec. et met au moins une 15 pour suspendre le système ...snif, snif....


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2009)

Si on parle de Safari, c'est une autre question que celle de la gestion de la mémoire par le système.


----------



## FredoZeFrog (26 Novembre 2009)

yop yop , en tant que switcheur suis sous la version sl 10.5.8 puis je passé direct a la version  dans l'actualité  du site 10 6 2 ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

FredoZeFrog a dit:


> yop yop , en tant que switcheur suis sous la version sl 10.5.8 puis je passé direct a la version  dans l'actualité  du site 10 6 2 ?


Dès que tu achètes ta boite, oui  (enfin, ça dépend de ta machine, il faut que ce soit une machine Intel, mais comme t'es switcheur, c'est surement le cas )


----------



## FredoZeFrog (27 Novembre 2009)

merci ta tout juste  je fais ca de suite


----------



## jipidi (30 Novembre 2009)

Depuis que j'ai installé snow léopard (6.2) mon bureau me pose des problèmes que je n'avais pas sous tiger !
J'ai l'habitude de mettre sur mon bureau les dossiers usuels ou fichiers en attente, à gauche de l'écran, et de laisser le côté droit pour les disques etc ...
Or à certains moment sans prévenir, à l'ouverture je retrouve tout massé à droite.
Alors je re-range méticuleusement pour ne pas troubler ma co-utilisatrice  comme moi même, mais c'est fastidieux, et gâche un eu l'amélioration par ailleurs notable apportée par ce nouveau système.

Bien entendu je procède régulièrement à la vérification des "permissions"

Quelqu'un peut il m'éclairer ?

Merci.


----------



## sylvaint (30 Novembre 2009)

juste pour info

j'avais 10.5 Léopard avec un Imac récent et en passant a 10.6.2 j'ai eu le même souci doit y avoir une possibilité de réorganiser le bureau, je ne m'en suis pas encore occupé


----------



## fantax (30 Novembre 2009)

jipidi a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai installé snow léopard (6.2) mon bureau me pose des problèmes que je n'avais pas sous tiger !
> J'ai l'habitude de mettre sur mon bureau les dossiers usuels ou fichiers en attente, à gauche de l'écran, et de laisser le côté droit pour les disques etc ...
> Or à certains moment sans prévenir, à l'ouverture je retrouve tout massé à droite.
> Alors je re-range méticuleusement pour ne pas troubler ma co-utilisatrice  comme moi même, mais c'est fastidieux, et gâche un eu l'amélioration par ailleurs notable apportée par ce nouveau système.
> ...



C'a m'est arrivé aussi très rarement, une fois ou deux. Je ne sais à quoi cela tient


----------



## jipidi (30 Novembre 2009)

merci de vos réponses ... On se sent moins seul.
Mais peut être un membre de ce forum, plus éclairé que nous pourra-t-il nous expliquer !
à+


----------



## Fìx (30 Novembre 2009)

jipidi a dit:


> merci de vos réponses ... On se sent moins seul.
> Mais peut être un membre de ce forum, plus éclairé que nous pourra-t-il nous expliquer !
> à+



J'ai le même problème, d'autres l'ont..... d'autres encore l'ont.... mais toujours pas de solution ultime on dirait! 

Il s'agit certainement d'un vrai bug de Snow Léopard dont on n'a plus qu'à attendre la correction avec une prochaine MÀJ!...


----------



## sylvaint (30 Novembre 2009)

on attendra, 
mais au fait sur le doc, existe t'il un moyen autre que les couleurs de vignettes pour repérer visuellement les dossiers, je pense a une petite photos ou icône diffèrent comme dans windows?

Sylvain


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

sylvaint a dit:


> on attendra,
> mais au fait sur le doc, existe t'il un moyen autre que les couleurs de vignettes pour repérer visuellement les dossiers, je pense a une petite photos ou icône diffèrent comme dans windows?
> 
> Sylvain


Changer l'icone sur le dossier


----------



## mjpolo (30 Novembre 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Je pense que c'est Safri le coupable de ces ralentissements.
> Exemple concret:
> - je passe de 10.5.8 à 10.6 par une simple mise à jour; mon iMac s'éteint en 4-6 secondes au lieu de plus de 30 auparavant  la suspension est quasi immédiate
> - j'ouvre safari et plusieurs fenêtres avec plusieurs onglets dans chaqu'une d'elles; il finit par manger le 3/4 des 4go de mémoire: le mac met plusieurs dizaines de secondes à s'éteindre alors que j'avais déjà quitté safari;
> - la situation ne change guère pas après le redémarrage, mon iMac ne s'éteint plus en 5 sec. et met au moins une 15 pour suspendre le système ...snif, snif....



Suite:
- j'ai repassé l'install 10.6 par dessus et tout s'est remis en place , la réactivité est revenue comme avant 
...jusqu'à .... la prochaine ouverture de Safari 403 avec plusieurs fenetres, onglets etc. plus suspension pour la nuit;  cette fois-ci mon finder est  devenu très lent, quick look aussi  

Et un truc bizarre: j'ai essayé de faire la màj de safari 4.0.4 mais le mac refuse en disant qu'il me faut le SL 10.6.1, alors que je l'ouvre depuis un autre disque qui est en 10.6.2 et safari 404


----------



## sylvaint (1 Décembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Changer l'icone sur le dossier



dans le Finder?


----------



## loanrix (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Alors voilà, c'est juste pour ... être sur !
Sous Leopard, quand je voulais lire un dvd américain, une fenêtre s'ouvrait me proposant de changer la zône ( de europe vers américain ), ce que je ne pouvais faire que 6 fois ( si je me souviens bien ) 

Mais je me suis rendu compte, cette semaine, que sous Snow Leopard, je peux lire des dvd américains et européens sans qu'ils me demande quoi que ce soit ! 
Alors bon, j'en suis pas triste bien sûr ! 

Mais je veux juste m'assurer que ça ne change pas les zônes sans me le dire et qu'il ne peut toujours le faire que 6 fois maximum ??

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Décembre 2009)

T'es sûr que le DVD en question n'est pas multi-zone ? :mouais:

zone 1 => USA
zone 2 => Europe - Japon


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

Et puis normalement le compteur n'est pas remis à zéro, fait gaffe de ne pas te retrouver bloqué sur une zone non désirée.


----------



## mjpolo (2 Décembre 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Suite:
> - j'ai repassé l'install 10.6 par dessus et tout s'est remis en place , la réactivité est revenue comme avant
> ...jusqu'à .... la prochaine ouverture de Safari 403 avec plusieurs fenetres, onglets etc. plus suspension pour la nuit;  cette fois-ci mon finder est  devenu très lent, quick look aussi
> 
> Et un truc bizarre: j'ai essayé de faire la màj de safari 4.0.4 mais le mac refuse en disant qu'il me faut le SL 10.6.1, alors que je l'ouvre depuis un autre disque qui est en 10.6.2 et safari 404



Salut à tous,

Et toujours le même souci de finder lent, ou c'est peut-être l'Aperçu.....
Voilà, est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre a remarqué la même chose? 

Je m'explique: après le passage de 10.5.8 au 10.6.0 j'ai trouvé mon iMac bien plus réactif, surtout côté finder: dans affichage par colonnes, quand je passais avec les flèches (défilement du haut en bas) sur les photos par exemple, la barre bleue défilait à une vitesse que je connaissais pas sous Léopard.
Mais depuis, tout ça est terminé et j'ai retrouvé la même lenteur et un côté un brin saccadé qu'avant.

Par contre j'ai toujours la même vélocité sur le clone sur lequel je ne travaille pas.
Ma seule activité ces jours-ci c'était beaucoup d'internet, achats de Noël oblige

Serait-ce Safari le coupable? Comme décrit plus haut, j'ai réussi à remettre de l'ordre la première fois en repassant la màj 10.6, mais cette fois-ci cela n'a pas marché 

Une idée?


----------



## MaamuT (2 Décembre 2009)

Je me pose moi aussi de grosses questions sur la gourmandise de Safari, mais je crois qu'il est loin de la consommation de Pages, les deux suffisent à tuer mon MacBook&#8230;

Et pour vraiment se tirer des balles, il suffit d'ouvrir un document sur Pages, puis de lancer Safari et d'aller sur Wave&#8230;


----------



## sylvaint (2 Décembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Changer l'icone sur le dossier



je n'y arrive pas, je parle des dossiers personnels à droite du DOC il y a téléchargement et d'autres dossiers perso, j'aimerais une personnalisation autre que les vignettes couleurs, un petit avion par exemple ou une petite photo, je n'ai réussi qu'a mettre un fond dans le dossier ouvert mais pas remplacer l'icône

sylvain


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

Si tu met l'affichage en mode liste, tu auras l'icone de ton dossier (auquel tu auras appliqué l'icone que tu souhaites )


----------



## mjpolo (2 Décembre 2009)

Alors, personne ne s'en sert? ce défilement dans aperçu affichage par colonnes, ça marche comment chez vous?


----------



## MacEye (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai une question toute bête 

est-il possible que l'admin puisse avoir accès au dossier public d'un utilisateur standard sur la même machine ? Je pense avoir tout essayé (partage de fichiers activé, dossier public partage activé avec droit pour l'admin en lecture/écriture) mais rien n'y fait. Je pense que je dois avoir loupé une leçon de Mr Mac  !

J'apprends mais lentement ....

Merci par avance pour vos conseils 

Stéphane


----------



## Cleveland (2 Décembre 2009)

J'ai configuré mon Firewall cependant quand j'autorise une application a laisser les connexions entrantes ce dit logiciel ne marche pas . Que faire ?


----------



## sylvaint (3 Décembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Si tu met l'affichage en mode liste, tu auras l'icone de ton dossier (auquel tu auras appliqué l'icone que tu souhaites )



Bon tu va dire que je suis lourd je reconnais être long a la détente en fait je comprend très vite mais faut m'expliquer longtemps.

c'est justement le dossier sur le doc que je veut changer car j'en ai plusieurs 
si on considère qu'on a un dossier document, vidéo, téléchargement et autre machin, au bout d"un moment on se retrouve avec plusieurs dossiers identiques.

Sinon le fait de les mettre en liste c'est pas mal, car l'avantage c'est qu'on peut jondre facilement les sous dossiers et fichiers en passant juste le curseur de la sourie, ce que ne fait pas l'Eventail.

mais bon pour le Moment c'est juste les dossiers sur le doc que je voudrai reperer

Merci pour ta patience
Sylvain


----------



## Yeb (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je viens de switcher hier (bien que je connaissais déjà un peu léopard) et j'ai pour le moment un léger problème d'affichage.

J'ai un mac mini relié en vga à mon écran belinea 102030 (20 pouces: 1680*1050), pas de soucis.
Sauf quand je redémarre le mini ou que je change de session, le mini réinitialise la résolution devenant plus grande que celle de mon écran...
En allant dans préférence: la résolution 1680*1050 est bien choisi...il faut que je choisisse une autre résolution (par exemple 1440*990) et que je re-choisisse à nouveau 1680*1050...

Par ailleurs, snow leopard ne me demande pas de mot de passe lors de l'installation d'un programme :mouais:, normal? pas normal?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2009)

Pour l'écran je ne sais pas. Ça me rappel quelque chose que j'ai lu aux alentours du mois de septembre. Essayer une recherche Google et explorer MacFIxit.

Pour les applications ça dépend. En drag&drop c'est normal si tu es sur une session avec droits administrateurs. Dans ce cas, qu'un programme te demande un mot de passe signifie qu'il veut accéder à des zones sensibles de l'OS, celles qui requièrent une identification supplémentaire (par exemple les dossiers de /Bibliothèque où tu n'as pas les droits d'écriture. Tous les programmes n'ont pas ce besoin. Par exemple Firefox s'installe et s'utilise sans avoir besoin de s'identifier.

Maintenant, tu peux toujours faire une réparation des autorisations /Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque

Ignorer les messages de type SUID.


----------



## MaamuT (5 Décembre 2009)

sylvaint a dit:


> c'est justement le dossier sur le *doc* que je veut changer



Pour les questions relatives aux formats proprio-fermés de nos amis de Richemond, je te conseille de voir avec leur support

Sinon, concernant le *Dock*, j'ai arrêté de me prendre la tête parce que justement, depuis Leopard, il fais des trucs zarbi avec les icônes :/


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2009)

sylvaint a dit:


> Bon tu va dire que je suis lourd je reconnais être long a la détente en fait je comprend très vite mais faut m'expliquer longtemps.
> 
> c'est justement le dossier sur le doc que je veut changer car j'en ai plusieurs
> si on considère qu'on a un dossier document, vidéo, téléchargement et autre machin, au bout d"un moment on se retrouve avec plusieurs dossiers identiques.
> ...



Si j'ai bien compris, tu veux l'icône originale de chaque dossier? 

Pour ça, (en faisant un clic secondaire sur le dossier dans le Dock), il faut demander un affichage comme "Dossier" et non comme "Pile" :





Et voilà le travail :





Mais ça c'est seulement si j'ai bien compris! :rateau:


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, tu veux l'icône originale de chaque dossier?
> 
> Pour ça, (en faisant un clic secondaire sur le dossier dans le Dock), il faut demander un affichage comme "Dossier" et non comme "Pile" :
> 
> ...



Je pense avoir compris la même chose  En tous cas, c'est précisément ce que je fais, préférant les icônes de dossier aux icônes de pile dans la partie droite de l'écran (dock en bas)  Question de goût sans doute Ou de sobriété d'affichage


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Question de goût sans doute&#8230; Ou de sobriété d'affichage&#8230;



Ah moi c'est encore pour une autre raison, c'est pour pouvoir les reconnaitre au premier coup d'oeil! 

La personnalisation des icônes vont également dans ce sens. (celles d'origines de Léopard/Snow Léopard se ressemblant beaucoup trop à mon goût pour pouvoir les identifier facilement et surtout, rapidement! _Résultat avec celles là : Rapidité => efficacité => productivité!_....  )


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ah moi c'est encore pour une autre raison, c'est pour pouvoir les reconnaitre au premier coup d'oeil!
> 
> La personnalisation des icônes vont également dans ce sens. (celles d'origines de Léopard/Snow Léopard se ressemblant beaucoup trop à mon goût pour pouvoir les identifier facilement et surtout, rapidement! _Résultat avec celles là : Rapidité => efficacité => productivité!_....  )



Comme quoi, en matière de personnalisation, chacun peut y trouver une solution


----------



## MaamuT (5 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Mais ça c'est seulement si j'ai bien compris! :rateau:



Je ne sais pas si tu as bien compris, mais en tous cas c'est la réponse à la question que je n'ai pas posé et maintenant mon doc*K* est tout zouli


----------



## sylvaint (5 Décembre 2009)

Oui c'est tout a fait ça, j'avais réussi a poser une photo mais cela avait restreint les options

et aujourd'hui les options sont revenue, peut etre fallait il redémarrer, en tout cas ça marche, le top !! Merciiiii!
Sylvain


----------



## tomlcf (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tout le monde.

Une question sans doute déjà abordée m'amène ici (j'ai tenté une recherche sur le forum, mais infructueuse car
beaucoup trop de mots...)

Voici ma question donc: J'ai acheté un iMac 20" en janvier 2009, livré avec léopard. Cet été, je me suis acheté
fin juillet un MacBook Pro 13", toujours sous léopard, mais lui, élligible à Snow Leopard. J'ai donc commandé
mon SL sur le store. Je l'ai installé hier soir sur le MBP, mais j'ai un gros doute: Comme pour faire ma commande
j'ai dû donner mon numéro de série de MBP, est-ce que le cd d'install de SL fonctionnera sur mon iMac sans
créer quelque conflit que ce soit (entre autres, vu que ces deux mac sont connectés régulièrement à internet
de chez moi, donc sur la même box.)

Si la question a déjà été posée et une réponse apportée, je m'en excuse par avance, mais après ma recherche
infructueuse, je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire 90 pages de topic ^^

D'avance merci!

Tom


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

D'un point de vue légal, si tu veux Snow Leopard sur ton iMac, tu dois acheter la version à 29&#8364;.

D'un point de vue technique, je ne sais pas.


----------



## tomlcf (5 Décembre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse!
En attente d'un avis........technique, sinon, je crois que je "casserai la tirelire", c'est pas pour ce que ça coûte!


----------



## Rez2a (5 Décembre 2009)

Je parierais sur le fait que c'est illégal mais possible, à ma connaissance les DVD de Snow Leopard à 9 pour les Mac éligibles sont les mêmes que ceux vendus à 29 et il n'y a pas de numéro de série dessus... les seuls plus ou moins protégés sont les DVD gris fournis avec la machine, qui ne fonctionnent que sur le modèle de la machine en question.
Mais bon, ça empêche pas que pour une fois que ça coûte pas grand chose de changer de version d'OS, y a pas de raison de ne pas l'acheter... perso je l'ai fait avec plaisir, pour une fois.


----------



## loanrix (6 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'es sûr que le DVD en question n'est pas multi-zone ? :mouais:
> 
> zone 1 => USA
> zone 2 => Europe - Japon





Ben je pense pas, j'ai mis plusieurs dvd différents ( acheté aux USA ) dedans et mon mac lit tout !?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Décembre 2009)

Ce qui importe c'est la zone indiquée sur le DVD.

Généralement, les DVD musicaux sont multi-zones (parfois indiqués zone 0). Les films sont clairement indiqués Zone 1 ou Zone 2.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2009)

L'impossibilité de mettre en veille avec un coin actif quand exposé est activé c'est 'nouveau' de Snow Leopard ou c'était déjà le cas avant ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> L'impossibilité de mettre en veille avec un coin actif quand exposé est activé c'est 'nouveau' de Snow Leopard ou c'était déjà le cas avant ?



Qu'est-ce que tu entends pas "quand exposé est activé" ?

Exposé est toujours actif s'il est définit ainsi dans les Préférences Système et les coins actifs sont toujours opérants.

Maintenant, je ne me souvient pas que l'affichage global des bureaux donnait possibilité d'utiliser les coins actifs.


----------



## MaamuT (8 Décembre 2009)

Si si, un coup de F8 pour afficher Space, F9 pour afficher toutes les fenêtres de chaque Space, c'est le truc qui bluffe les futurs Switchers


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement, mes autres réglages coins actifs sont opérants mais pas celui dédié à l'économiseur. Quant à ce qui se passe sur Leopard, il faudrait que quelqu'un essaye.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)

Je viens d'essayer sous Leopard et effectivement, quand tu affiches le bureau avec Spaces&#8230; :sleep: tu peux le mettre en veille. Par contre, quand tu as des fenêtres tu ne peux pas. Sauf que moi, c'est souvent quand j'ai le bureau parce que je crois que je n'ai plus Exposé, plus de fenêtres 

Bon, ben, RADAR :sleep:


----------



## eliotus (8 Décembre 2009)

voila, je reviens sur ce fil de discussion car j'ai de plus en plus de problème avec ma RAM et cela devient catastrophique...

Ci join une capture d'écran de iStat.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2009)

Une capture d'écran du moniteur d'activité est bien mieux indiquée.

Avec les processus en cours si possible, classés par ordre décroissant de l'occupation RAM

Edit : je vois Transmission en fonction. Ce plaindre de la consommation de Ram avec de tels instruments en action c'est limite foutage de gueule.

Le P2P est un grand consommateur de Ram. T'as pas un problème avec la Ram mais un problème avec tes priorités.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Edit : je vois Transmission en fonction. Ce plaindre de la consommation de Ram avec de tels instruments en action c'est limite foutage de gueule.



De même que Chrome, pas encore disponible en version finale...


----------



## Fìx (8 Décembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> De même que Chrome, pas encore disponible en version finale...



De même que Mac Bidouille non?!


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> De même que Mac Bidouille non?!



Perso, même si je n'en suis pas membre, je n'ai rien contre MacBidouille. Au contraire, on peut trouver là-bas des tuyaux pour aider ici.

Je trouve dommage de s'en remettre à des machins tels que iStat truc alors que le moniteur d'activité est bien plus précis. Sans le Dock, rien n'indiquait que Transmission était en fonction.

Les gens devraient comprendre que tout ce qui se passe sur l'ordinateur implique la Ram. Ce n'est pas un élément à côté, comme un graveur DVD ou le disque dur, dont on se sert ponctuellement. L'entrée et la sortie des informations en Ram c'est le fonctionnement même d'une machine.


----------



## Fìx (8 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Perso, même si je n'en suis pas membre, je n'ai rien contre MacBidouille. Au contraire, on peut trouver là-bas des tuyaux pour aider ici.



Ah mais moi non plus! C'était une boutade! 

Mais par contre j'ai dû y mettre les pieds que par le hasard de certaines recherches google.... tout ce dont j'ai besoin se trouvant généralement ici! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...  )

Mais j'trouvais amusant de voir une capture de Mac bidouille pour une question sur Mac Gé.... limite un peu provoc'!


----------



## jpop (8 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Désolée par avance si la question que je vais poser est déjà tombée.
Je souhaite mettre Leopard sur mon Mac OS 10.6.1, qui est donc sur Snow Leopard.
Pour ça, est-ce que je peux repasser à un système inférieur sans avoir à tout effacer (mes donner, logiciels&#8230; )

Merci,
Bonne journée !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2009)

jpop a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Désolée par avance si la question que je vais poser est déjà tombée.
> Je souhaite mettre Leopard sur mon Mac OS 10.6.1, qui est donc sur Snow Leopard.
> Pour ça, est-ce que je peux repasser à un système inférieur sans avoir à tout effacer (mes donner, logiciels&#8230; )
> ...


Non.

N&#8217;installez pas de version de Mac OS X antérieure à celle fournie avec votre ordinateur Last Modified: December 07, 2009


----------



## jpop (8 Décembre 2009)

Merci !!!
:hein:
Mieux vaut le savoir avant !
Par contre, pour tout ce qui est impression, création de pdf (je ne peux ni imprimer, ni faire mes pdf )
il me manque des drivers, et autres choses dans ce genre ! siffle: oui, je ne suis pas très callée en termes techniques) 
Comment puis-je faire, surtout quand certains driver n'ont pas de mise à jour ?


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Décembre 2009)

jpop a dit:


> Merci !!!
> :hein:
> Mieux vaut le savoir avant !
> Par contre, pour tout ce qui est impression, création de pdf (je ne peux ni imprimer, ni faire mes pdf )
> ...



Il faudrait nous donner davantage d'informations à propos des "drivers" ou "pilotes". En particulier, pour l'impression, de quelle(s) machine(s) s'agit-il ?

Dans Préférences Système > Imprimantes et Fax que peut-on lire dans le tableau à gauche ?
Ci-dessous, un exemple de ce qu'on lire lorsque la fenêtre Imprimantes et Fax s'ouvre.

Voir la pièce jointe 23254


----------



## FlnY (8 Décembre 2009)

je suis désolé par avance mais ma question a surement déjà été posé mais je ne vois pas ou!!

j'ai un souci avec safari , car il fais ramer mon ordi c'est la seule appli qui fasse apparaitre la roue de la mort et je ne vois pas d'ou ça peux venir ça j'ai utilisation tout a fait correcte de mon mac

est ce que quelqu'un verrait d'ou ca viens ?


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2009)

Vérifier :
- la version de Safari
- la version de Flash

Dans les deux cas, il faut prendre la dernière, me semble-t-il.


----------



## MaamuT (9 Décembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Vérifier :
> - la version de Safari
> - la version de Flash
> 
> Dans les deux cas, il faut prendre la dernière, me semble-t-il.



Je m'inscrit en faux votre honneur, et je me permet de préciser un petit point :

Il faut prendre la dernière version de Safari et vaporiser toutes les versions de Flash, c'est subtil mais c'est une nuance qui mérite d'être précisée


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2009)

Perso, je n'utilise quasiment jamais Flash [filtré par des extensions ou un proxy ...]


----------



## MaamuT (9 Décembre 2009)

Pareil&#8230; Safari AdBlock et ClikToFlash sont mes amis !


----------



## jpop (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je répond à Iluro_64,
Comme toi, j'ai Adobe PDF 9 qui apparait avec "un point jaune" et  "Supsendu"
Mon imprimante apparait aussi, et j'arrive en fin de compte à imprimer avec tous les formats.

Mais les pdf ne passent pas. Ils restent bloqués, la fenêtre d'imprimante se met en pause!
« imprimante en pause »
je fais 'libérer l'imprimante', mais il revient systématiquement en pause&#8230;

Bon, en tout cas merci à tous pour votre aide.
Si jamais quelqu'un à une solution, qu'il n'hésite pas !
Sinon, je vais continuer à squatter l'ordi de la collègue !!!

Bonne journée


----------



## eliotus (9 Décembre 2009)

Bon, alors cette après midi, je vous renverrai une capture d'écran du moniteur d'activité. Avec Safari d'ouvert et pas chrome sans oublier que je fermerais transmission. 
J'ai utilisé Istat car le moniteur d'activité ne montre pas non plus le swap qui était de presque 1Go .

Je vois que la build de la 10.6.3 va "bientot" arriver peut-etre que cela va changer la donne... Car avant snow Léopard, je n'avais aucun problème de ce coté la... Je pouvais lancer 20 applications en même temps et ça fonctionnais correctement. Et la en une demi heure j'ai 1go de swap et entre 500 et 700 mo de Ram inactive en ne faisant presque rien.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2009)

Et qu'est-ce que t'en as à faire de la Ram inactive ? La Ram inactive est de la Ram appelée à être disponible. Le système s'en est servit et là il ne s'en sert plus. Il la libèrera au moment voulu.

Quant au swap, il est indiqué dans le moniteur d'activité => entrées de pages, sorties de pages & fichiers d'échanges utilisés.

Un truc => tu mets l'allocation mémoire comme icône du moniteur d'activité dans le Dock et tu surveilles (Présentation>Icône du Dock>Afficher l'allocation mémoire).

A part deux ou trois gugusses qui ne savent pas lire un graphique, personne ne se plaint de la gestion de la Ram sur Mac OS X.

Ta capture n'a rien de "catastrophique". Si tu utilises des applications qui demandent beaucoup de Ram à la fois, tu passes à 4 Go.

Attention aussi au module Flashplayer dans Safari. Il peut parfois mobiliser beaucoup de Ram d'un coup. Surveille la Ram pendant ta navigation sur tes sites habituelles.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Décembre 2009)

jpop a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je répond à Iluro_64,
> Comme toi, j'ai Adobe PDF 9 qui apparait avec "un point jaune" et  "Supsendu"
> ...



J'ai un peu de mal à suivre !
Veux-tu dire que si tu ouvres un fichier PDF quelconque (sans doute est-ce Adobe Reader qui l'ouvre), et qu'ensuite tu commandes l'impression, celle-ci ne se fait pas ? Si ton imprimante est alimentée et est l'imprimante par défaut, il n'y a pas de raison que le fichier PDF ne soit pas imprimé !


----------



## jpop (9 Décembre 2009)

Non, je me suis mal fait comprendre.
C'est au niveau de la création des mes pdf qu'il y a problème.
Je travaille surtout avec Xpress 6.5, pour des mises en page. Mais lorsque je souhaite faire un pdf j'ai le souci que je décris plus haut.
L'imprimante se met en pause et même en 'libérant l'imprimante' pour qu'elle fasse le pdf, elle revient en pause.

Malheureusement pour moi, en me balladant sur différents sujets et forums, je vois que je ne suis pas la seule à avoir ce souci et les rares essais pour pouvoir faire des pdf, sont réduits à néant en basse définition, ça marche (à peu près) mais les haute définition là je ne suis pas sûre de leur qualité.

Je suis allée voir *ce site* qui m'a bien aidé, mais pas assez


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Quand' on travaille avec xpress, il faut utiliser le distiller.


----------



## jpop (9 Décembre 2009)

Merci !
 mais jusqu'à présent, je n'avais pas le souci.  Je suis bloquée depuis que j'ai un nouveau poste, nouveau système 10.6.1 !
Mes catalogues de plus de 100 pages, je vais pas me les retaper avec distiller ! 
et donc me faire perdre du temps quoique, au moins j'avancerai, contrairement à maintenant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Il n'y a rien à retaper: tu fais un fichier postscript que tu distilles pour avoir un pdf (de plus il y a des préréglages dans le distiller pour les pdfs à envoyer à l'imprimeur).


----------



## jpop (9 Décembre 2009)

oui, j'entends bien.
Mais ça signifie que j'enregistre mon catalogue (par exemple) en eps.
J'ai ensuite, mes 192 pages en .eps, et je les passe dans distiller&#8230; 
ça mets du temps, et surtout, j'ai chaque pages à placer ensuite en un fichier. Car j'imagine la tête de l'imprimeur si je lui retourne 192 pdf&#8230; :rateau:
J'ai pu le faire sur des plus petits fichiers, mais là, c'est beaucoup trop 'd'actions et de temps' pour un pdf hd, que je faisais en 20mn jusqu'à présents ! (tjs avec en exemple mes 192p !)

En tout cas, merci pour l'info. Mais c'est vrai que j'aurais aimé pouvoir travailler comme il y a un mois, et non pas comme il y a dix ans !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Mais non, tu sélectionne une imprimante postscript, tu imprime dans un fichier et tu distille le fichier. 

Tu fais tout ton catalogue en une fois&#8230;


----------



## mjpolo (9 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Attention aussi au module Flashplayer dans Safari. Il peut parfois mobiliser beaucoup de Ram d'un coup. Surveille la Ram pendant ta navigation sur tes sites habituelles.



Pareil chez moi. J'avais de gros ralentissements et c'est Safari qui les provoquaient (avec 98% dans istats) et surtout son Flash; j'ai quitté 2,3 fenêtres et ça s'est calmé.
Pas eu ce pb sous 10.5.8 

Mais comment se débarrasser de Flash? et par quoi le remplacer?


----------



## eliotus (9 Décembre 2009)

"A part deux ou trois gugusses qui ne savent pas lire un graphique, personne ne se plaint de la gestion de la Ram sur Mac OS X." 

==> Donc si personne ne s'en plaint, tout est parfait...?

Ca fait peur ce genre de discours, je commence à avoir du mal à supporter ce genre de choses, on vient sur un forum pour obtenir de l'aide et accessoirement une réponse et on repart avec des réflexions stipulant que nous sommes de "gugusses" qui soit-disant ne savent pas lire des graphiques...

Autant tout ce qui est news, articles et tout et tout, ce site est génial mais les forums, j'ai l'impression que la personne qui remet en cause MAC OS est à mettre au buchet... Bon, j'éxagère un peu mais Le sujet c'est bien snow léopard et toutes vos questions, peut être que VOUS elles vous paraissent stupides et posées par des "gugusses" mais elle ne sont pas moins importantes pour nous. :rose:

Allez, sans rancunes, aucune


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2009)

eliotus a dit:


> GROS souci : depuis Snow Léopard, j'ai ma ram inactive qui augmente après 1h d'utilisation, actuellement j'ai 602 mo de ram inactive, j'ai réinitialisé la PRAM, passé un coup d'onyx, vidé les fichiers caches etc... Etes-vous dans le même cas, avez vous une solution?
> 
> Cordialement





eliotus a dit:


> Et, bien avoir 600 mo de ram inactive en ne travaillant pas, et ramer sous adium, skype, iTunes etc c'est pas un problème, en gros j'ai presque la moitiée de mes 2go de Ram pris pour aucune utilisation. C'est là que le bas-blesse...
> 
> Je ne vois pas vraiment où je me suis mal exprimé...





eliotus a dit:


> J'y suis déja allé, mais ça n'apporte en rien de réponse à mes problèmes ;-) mais merci quand même
> 
> C'est pas un problème de cache ou quoi que ce soit car j'ai vidé TOUT les caches de toutes les applications et après 1 heure sur safari ==> 600 mo de RAM inactive
> C'est surement être un problème inhérent à Snow Leopard car je n'avais aucun souci de ce côté la auparavant, j'éspère que la 10.6.3 résoudra se problème peu fréquent mais ***** au possible... et puis j'ai pas tout a fait 70 euros à dépenser pour de la ram alors que je n'en ai pas l'utilité, du moins avant Snow et ses "légers" défauts.





eliotus a dit:


> voila, je reviens sur ce fil de discussion car j'ai de plus en plus de problème avec ma RAM et cela devient catastrophique...
> 
> Ci join une capture d'écran de iStat.





eliotus a dit:


> "A part deux ou trois gugusses qui ne savent pas lire un graphique, personne ne se plaint de la gestion de la Ram sur Mac OS X."
> 
> ==> Donc si personne ne s'en plaint, tout est parfait...?
> 
> ...


De l'aide ? Je t'ai fourni des pistes et indiqué les outils pour analyser le comportement de ta machine. Encore faudrait-il qu'il y ait un problème ailleurs que dans tes fantasmes.

Ma remarque sur les gugusses vient en réponse à ton espoirs de voir un correctif à tes prétendus problèmes de Ram arriver avec 10.6.3.

Tu as effectivement un problème, mais il est d'ordre psychologique et Apple ne peut rien pour toi.

Avant de critiquer, il faudrait commencer à apprendre et à comprendre, au lieu de pleurnicher à longueur de posts alors que tous les intervenants t'ont dit que la Ram inactive n'est pas un problème.

Que Snow Leopard requière plus de Ram que Leopard, c'est dans ses spécifications. La Ram est faite pour être utilisée et non pas thésaurisée.

T'as du swap ? C'est que tu as utilisé une application qui réclame plus de Ram que tu n'en disposais. A toi de chercher.

Et tu crois quoi ? Que les modules tels que Quicklook Helper, SafariWebpagePreview, CoverFlow, les deamon, etc, ça bouffe gratis à la cantine de l'OS ? Et je ne parle pas de ce que tu as lancé et dont bien sûr tu ne nous informera pas. Tu garnis ton OS avec des machins expérimentaux comme Chrome mais ça ne t'interpèle pas. Tu laisses tourner Transmission en fond mais ça ne compte pas. Etc, etc, etc...

Et quand on te conseille de chercher dans le moniteur d'activité le process qui ferait "ramer" iTunes+Skype+Adium (+Transmission+Chrome+iStatmenu+toutes sortes de machins plus ou moins bien programmés), tu persistes à ne chercher l'origine de tes problèmes que dans Mac OS X.

Maintenant, t'es libre de voir des bugs là où ils ne sont pas et d'ignorer les vraies raisons de tes "ralentissements".

T'as des millions d'utilisateurs de Mac OS X qui tous louent la réactivité du nouvel OS. La question n'est pas que tu le critiques (qu'est-ce que je m'en cogne), mais bien que t'es à côté de la plaque quant à tes supposés problèmes.

Parce que ça ne t'a peut-être pas interpelé mais ce dialogue de sourd n'existe que pour essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe sur ta machine.


----------



## eliotus (9 Décembre 2009)

En voila une autre de capture et là je trouve limite limite d'être rendu à 1.80 go de Ram utilisée En ayant que 3 applications de lancées. Il y'a bien sur d'autre choses sous-jascentes, drivers etc...( qui n'ont en aucun cas rapport avec cette RAM Utilisée)

Moi, je trouve ça limite alors que je n'ai que de l'utilisation bureautique, du moins aujourd'hui.

PS : Chrome je l'utilisais depuis ce "soucis" car il utilise moins de ram que safari...
PPS : Les allusions à des "problèmes psychologiques" ne sont pas très sympatiques ... Mais ça n'a pas l'air de te déranger de dire de telles choses


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Attends ! Il y a encore toutes les opérations système que tu n'affiches pas.
M'enfin ne le fait pas, tu vas te faire peur


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2009)

Ouai, ce n'est là que la surface émergée.

"et qui n'ont aucun rapport avec la Ram utilisée"

@#% ! Tout a rapport avec la Ram sur une machine ! 

"3 applications"

J'en dénombre un paquet d'autres.

Growl, Glims, etc... 


Mais plus sérieusement, t'as effectivement un problème de Ram, pas dans la gestion mais dans la Ram elle-même.

Tu as 2 Go de Ram sur ta machine ? C'est ça  ?

Or, ton moniteur d'activité n'en compte que 1,75 Go. :mouais:

Il te manque 250 Mo de Ram sur cette machine. Et ça, ce n'est pas du tout normal. 

AHT => Apple Hardware Test.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu as 2 Go de Ram sur ta machine ? C'est ça  ?
> 
> Or, ton moniteur d'activité n'en compte que 1,75 Go. :mouais:
> 
> ...



MacIntel + Chip graphique Intel = mémoire partagée
Soit RAM_totale - RAM_pour_le_chip = moins de RAM


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> MacIntel + Chip graphique Intel = mémoire partagée
> Soit RAM_totale - RAM_pour_le_chip = moins de RAM



Il la retranche dans le moniteur ? Il ne la passe pas en Résidente ?

J'ai eu un mini en Tiger il y a longtemps mais je ne me souvenais pas de ça...

L'article technique sur la mémoire partagée : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3246?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Oui il la retranche  (puisque tu ne pourras jamais la récuperer pour toi)


----------



## furiablanca (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour!

Comment fait-on dans SL pour que toutes les fenêtres du finder soient identiques c'est à dire; taille des icones, largeur des colonnes... c'est possible en 1-2 clis ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Tu un réglage par défaut + un réglage spécifique par fenêtre si tu les souhaites.
Les menus sont toujours identiques.
La nouvelle fenêtre prend toujours la taille de la denière fenêtre utilisée avant qu'elles soient toutes fermées.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Oui il la retranche  (puisque tu ne pourras jamais la récuperer pour toi)



Je me demande...

Regarde bien la capture de eliotus : il y a plus de 428 Mo en mémoire Résidente. C'est énorme !

Chez moi, avec une carte vidéo, j'ai moins de mémoire résidente et mon camembert représente bien mes 2 Go de Ram.







Pour moi, les 428 Mo de Ram résidente de eliotus comprennent la mémoire partagée. D'ailleurs, elle est indiquée dans colonnes du moniteur, c'est bien un indice qu'il en tient compte.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Sur un MBP '06, en ce moment.






Par contre, en faisant la somme à gauche je trouve bien 2Go.
Donc&#8230; le camembert c'est la somme des valeurs de gauche moins la valeur de la RAM prise par le chip (qui est soit notée active ou inactive).


----------



## eliotus (9 Décembre 2009)

J'ai bien 2Go de Ram, je vous aurait bien montré toutes les app lancées grace au moniteur d'activité mais c'est pas faisable sur un si petit écran... Le reste ce ne sont que des opérations système.
Là, après 7 minutes d'utilisation j'ai bien 454 mo de Ram résidente.

Je pense que si ça fait 1,75 go ce sont les 256mo alloués à la "carte graphique"


----------



## Johannès (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
J'espère être dans le bon topic.

Est-il possible dans snow leopard de rendre une fenêtre active en la survolant seulement avec la souris ?

Quand on passe d'une fenêtre à l'autre, il faut deux clics, un pour activer la fenêtre et un autre pour exécuter l'action voulue. je voudrais tout faire au premier clic. Possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Donc la RAM du Chip est compté dans la RAM résidente mais n'est pas utilisée dans le camembert.

@Johannès : pas tel quel en tout cas.


----------



## eliotus (9 Décembre 2009)

Oui, c'est là où une VRAI carte graphique trouve tout son intérêt...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Donc la RAM du Chip est compté dans la RAM résidente mais n'est pas utilisée dans le camembert.



Visuellement si (y'a qu'à voir la taille du rouge) mais pas dans le total présenté. Pas très logique... enfin.

Donc les données du problème sont 1,75 Go de Ram disponible et l'OS doit se débrouiller avec ça.

=> acheter de la Ram ou lancer moins d'applications et processus.

T'as quand même un paquet de trucs lancés rien que sur tes opérations. Ça fait plusieurs heures que je navigue, j'ai fait de l'encodage, j'ai deux disques durs connectés, mon imprimante, Time Capsule, et je n'en ai pas autant. Il ne faut pas t'étonner d'atteindre de tels niveaux en inactif.


----------



## eliotus (9 Décembre 2009)

Le problème c'est que ce sont des processus pour la plupart inhérent au système. si ce n'est les drivers de ma tablette graphique.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2009)

Growl, Glims, Tor, ce n'est pas vraiment le système...

Mais bon. Un processus comme SafariWebPagesPreview réclamera sa part de Ram presqu'à chaque fois que tu afficheras TopSite ou tes signets en mode CoverFlow, Quick Look Helper se lance dès que tu ouvres une fenêtre Finder avec Aperçu à la place d'icône à afficher, on n'évoquera pas Spotlight pour rester gentil, etc... T'ajoutes ça à iTunes (y'a bon la Ram iTunes et CoverFlow !), Transmission, etc... et c'est heure de pointe dans le North Bridge. :rateau:

Encore une fois, tu ne peux pas avoir de la Ram toujours disponible, l'OS l'utilise et elle devient inactive quand il ne s'en sert pas, prête à l'emploi. C'est un fonctionnement normal.

Peu ou prou, Snow Leopard se stabilise à un peu plus de 1 Go de Ram utilisée sans forcer au bout de quelques temps (résidente+active+inactive). Après, c'est fonction de ton activité et des besoins.

Si tu trouves que tu swap trop, la solution passe par l'augmentation de la Ram. Ça veut seulement dire que ta configuration n'est pas adaptée à ce que tu fais, aux outils que tu emplois.

Deux options :

Prendre l'habitude de quitter tes applications, et notamment Safari quand tu ne t'en sers pas. Pas glop sur un OS multi-tâche. Te débarrasser de tous les gadgets bouffe Ram, histoire d'alléger la barque.

Monter en Ram, même si ça te fait mal de dépenser encore des euros sur cette machine. A 4 Go tu auras une paix royale. Et puis, Photoshop sur un MacBook, c'est quand même sous dimensionné, même si le 9400 tient la route au niveau puissance, les calculs ont besoin de Ram. Si ça peut te faire passer un peu la pilule, à 4 Go dans ton cas ce sera comme si tu avais une nouvelle machine.


----------



## eliotus (10 Décembre 2009)

Et bien de toutes façon à moins de revenir sous léopard, je ne vois pas de solution, je vais donc acheter plus de RAM (4go car 6go c'est pas DU TOUT abordable) Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## jpop (11 Décembre 2009)

hello !
je réponds à glou gloup
merci pour tes infos.
En fin de compte, je suis passée sur Xpress 7 qui n'a pas l'air de trop mal marcher. En fait pour les pdf, on ne doit plus passer sur cmd P, mais par 'Exporter' > 'Créer un pdf' !
J'arrive à faire tous les pdf que je veux !!! Trop contente !!!


Bon courage Eliotus.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

Les exportations en pdf (que ce soit dans xpress ou indesign) ne sont pas fiables pour les imprimeurs : il faut *toujours* passer par un fichier PS distillé.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Décembre 2009)

En résidente, je suis à 784MO... J'ai gagné quelque chose ???


----------



## mjpolo (12 Décembre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> En résidente, je suis à 784MO... J'ai gagné quelque chose ???



C'est grave, Docteur?? :rateau:


----------



## jpop (14 Décembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les exportations en pdf (que ce soit dans xpress ou indesign) ne sont pas fiables pour les imprimeurs : il faut *toujours* passer par un fichier PS distillé.


Merci pour l'info.
Je vais en parler autour de moi, car jusqu'à présent nos imprimeurs n'ont jamais donner d'alerte, et côté couleur avec les mêmes profiles qu'eux, il y a rarement de souci.


----------



## irodp (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous 

voila je navigue entre un pc (au travail) et un mac (à la maison) et j'ai pour habitude de sauvegarder mes fichiers sur une clef pour les transférer soit sur l'un soit sur l'autre et à ma grande surprise aujourd'hui impossible d'effectuer l'opération. Mon mac me dit qu'il ne peut pas lire e écrire les données code erreur 36.

quelqu'un pourrait il m'aiguiller sur ce problème.

Merci


----------



## Cleveland (17 Décembre 2009)

Peut on faire du partage de fichiers quand l'autre mac avec qui on veut faire du partage et a l'autre bout de Paris ?


----------



## irodp (17 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Peut on faire du partage de fichiers quand l'autre mac avec qui on veut faire du partage et a l'autre bout de Paris ?


Merci pour la réponse

je sais à quoi m'en tenir.


----------



## Somchay (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

voilà c'est fait, je suis passé à Snow Leopard...

Et faut bien l'avouer, en tant que débutant sur Mac, je ne vois aucune différence , tout marche aussi bien qu'avant, ni mieux ni plus mal (faut dire que mon Mac tournait déjà très bien sous Leopard).

Toutes mes applis s'ouvrent correctement (j'avais pris la peine de faire toutes les dernières updates avant) et question présentation/fonctionnalité je n'arrive pas vraiment à voir ce qui à changé à mon modeste niveau  

Bref, le principal c'est que ça roule !

Ah oui, il y a juste une chose pour laquelle j'espérais une amélioration : c'est lorsque je démarre l'ordi sur batterie, donc pas connecté au secteur, il arrive que la diode verte de la webcam s'allume toute seule et la webcam est alors inutilisable... (cela n'arrive jamais lorsque le démarrage se fait avec le Mac alimenté par le secteur)... Et bien ça aussi c'est toujours comme avant passage sous SL  pas de progrès de ce côté là !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

Ce que tu peux voir de nouveau, globalement, c'est le nouvel Exposé et QTX&#8230;

Pour ton soucis de webcam, fait un reset de la PRAM.


----------



## Fìx (18 Décembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Ce que tu peux voir de nouveau, globalement, c'est le nouvel Exposé et QTX&#8230;



Et l'amélioration (l'une des?) du Finder aussi. 

En tout cas, pour ma part, c'est c'qui m'a été le plus flagrand à première vue :


Pouvoir agrandir/réduire rapidement la taille des icônes à l'aide de la barre en bas à droite dans les dossiers
Tourner les pages d'un PDF directement sur son icône
Lire un film sur son icône
Lire un morceau de musique sur son icône
Et surtout, surtout : l'aperçu à la place de l'icône pour les fichiers Illustrator! Ça ça m'change la vie! :love:


Pis y'a aussi l'amélioration du mode "Pile" dans le dock!


----------



## Somchay (18 Décembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Ce que tu peux voir de nouveau, globalement, c'est le nouvel Exposé et QTX
> 
> Pour ton soucis de webcam, fait un reset de la PRAM.



Exposé, je ne l'utilise pas vraiment à mon niveau et QTX, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est... oui, je sais, j'ai honte :rose:

Mais n'empêche que je suis content d'être passé à SL car je vais ainsi pouvoir faire évoluer ma machine au fur et à mesure des nouvelles updates 

Pour la webcam, j'ai déjà fait le reset de la PRAM lorsque le défaut était apparu et ça n'a rien changé :mouais:, mais c'est un autre problème et donc inutile d'en parler d'avantage sur ce sujet dédié à Snow Léopard.

Enfin, pour le Finder, ça oui j'avais quand même remarqué les petites améliorations et moi aussi je trouve ça très chouette


----------



## Dead head (18 Décembre 2009)

QTX = QuickTime X. On peut le faire cohabiter avec QuickTime 7.


----------



## jicé7 (26 Décembre 2009)

les icônes du bureau se placent au démarrage à droite ( de temps en temps) sansque j'aie fait quoi que ce soit une réponse peut-être ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Cmd+J et tu vérifies que tu as une préférence d'organisation (par nom, date&#8230.
Si tu mets sur _aucun_, tu devrais retrouver tes icones à l'endroit ou tu les as placées.

Sache que tu peux aussi définir via les preférences du Finder ce que tu affiches sur le bureau (disque de demarrage, autres, disques optiques, réseaux&#8230
Pour ce qui est des dossiers, moins tu en as sur le bureau, plus le Finder est réactif.


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Décembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Cmd+J et tu vérifies que tu as une préférence d'organisation (par nom, date).
> Si tu mets sur _aucun_, tu devrais retrouver tes icones à l'endroit ou tu les as placées.
> 
> Sache que tu peux aussi définir via les preférences du Finder ce que tu affiches sur le bureau (disque de demarrage, autres, disques optiques, réseaux)
> Pour ce qui est des dossiers, moins tu en as sur le bureau, plus le Finder est réactif.



Dis-moi, ton avatar, ce ne serait pas un aspirateur d'une célèbre marque


----------



## snotra (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir.

J'ai déballé mon nouveau Mac Mini aujourd'hui, mais j'ai un problème : en cliquant sur installer, L'installation de 10.6.2 ne se lance pas (Je suis en 10.6.0)

Solutions ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

Passe par la MAJ de logiciels


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Décembre 2009)

Hello,

Comment sait-on quel processus ou application empêche l'éjection d'un disque Firewire externe ?

J'ai 3 partitions sur un DD externe et par 2 fois j'ai dû "forcer l'éjection" d'une partition car je ne voyais pas le problème 

Peux-t-on utiliser la commande "Forcer l'éjection" sans crainte lorsque l'on est sûr que le DD n'est pas utilisé ?:mouais:

Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Décembre 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Comment sait-on quel processus ou application empêche l'éjection d'un disque Firewire externe ?
> 
> ...



Autre chose... Mon DVD d'installation Snow Léopard à quelques rayures et des traces de frotement dû à la pochette en plastique... Je l'ai vérifié avec utilitaire de disque et rien d'anormal n'a été détecté...

C'est la bonne méthode pour vérifier le bon foctionnement ?? 

Sachant qu'après me passage à 10.6.2 j'ai fait un clone de HD.

Un peu méticuleux je sais... mais prudent


----------



## Max. D (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
J'ai un petit soucis avec FrontRow. Quand je mets un film dans le dossier "vidéo", et que je lance FrontRow, il voit le fichier, le lance, mais je n'ai ni l'image ni le son. Une fois j'ai eu le son mais avec un écran noir. Je peux nabiguer dans le film, mais je n'ai ni le son ni l'image. 
Quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## Dead head (27 Décembre 2009)

Est-ce que le film est bien lu avec un logiciel comme QuickTime ?


----------



## Max. D (27 Décembre 2009)

Ahh non effectivement. J'utilise vlc par défaut donc je n'avais pas remarqué. Y'a t'il des codec a télécharger ? et ou ?


----------



## iota (27 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

Tu peux déjà installer Perian.

@+
iota


----------



## Dead head (27 Décembre 2009)

Ok. Grillé par iota.


----------



## Max. D (27 Décembre 2009)

AHHH nickel merci beaucoup


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Comment sait-on quel processus ou application empêche l'éjection d'un disque Firewire externe ?
> 
> ...


Dans le Terminal, utiliser la commande _lsof_. Page de manuel, ici.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Décembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Dans le Terminal, utiliser la commande _lsof_. Page de manuel, ici.



Tout d'abord un grand merci Bompi pour ta réponse... Ceci dit je n'ai jamais utilisé le terminal il faut taper Isof directement ? 

Merci encore


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2009)

Imaginons que le volume en question s'appelle "Brol", tu tapes :
	
	



```
lsof | grep "Brol"
```
 et tu auras les applications souhaitées.

Il doit y avoir moyen de faire plus subtil mais ça suffit amplement.


----------



## xao85 (28 Décembre 2009)

J'ai une question à quand 10.6.3 car j'en ai marre du bug avec le fat 32?!


----------



## Dead head (28 Décembre 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai une question à quand 10.6.3 car j'en ai marre du bug avec le fat 32?!



J'ai une réponse : probablement hier.


----------



## xao85 (28 Décembre 2009)

Ben c'est foutu alors!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Décembre 2009)

Hello,

Dans les préférences "Time Machine" et des "Imprimantes" lorsque je verrouille le cadenas et bien celui-ci se ré-ouvre lorsque je retourne voir après un redémarrage ou une fermeture de session...

"Chelou" non ?

Bug de Snow Léo ? je ne trouve pas d'infos là dessus...

Merci de me dire si vous êtes au courant de ça 

_EDIT : Heu... la solution est içi_


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2009)

Préférences Système>Sécurité &#8212;> Mot de passe requis pour déverrouiller chaque sous fenêtre des préférences système

Edit : L'a trouvé comme un grand après avoir fait la recherche qu'il aurait été plus judicieux d'effectuer avant de poster.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Préférences Système>Sécurité &#8212;> Mot de passe requis pour déverrouiller chaque sous fenêtre des préférences système



Yes !! effectivement ça marche 

Merci :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h29 ----------



Moonwalker a dit:


> Edit : L'a trouvé comme un grand après avoir fait la recherche qu'il aurait été plus judicieux d'effectuer avant de poster.




Oui je m'excuse tu as raison mais franchement j'ai pas trouvé tout de suite... je ne suis coutumier du post sans recherche...


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Yes !! effectivement ça marche
> 
> Merci :love:
> 
> ...



C'était bien plus une démonstration à vocation pédagogique qu'une critique.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'était bien plus une démonstration à vocation pédagogique qu'une critique.



Pas de souci je l'avais bien pris


----------



## shenrone (31 Décembre 2009)

J'ai toujours deux problèmes qui reste sans solution avec SL.
Le premier est lié aux icones que je ne peux pas changer, que ce soit avec Candybar ou manuellement et ceux avec ou sans redémarrrage.
Avec Candybar rien ne se passe et sans j'obtiens une icone de fichier inconnu...
Une idée?

La seconde (plus rescente) tient à la Magic Mouse qui de temps à autre refuse de me faire le défilement à deux doigts (page suivante et précédente)...

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Fìx (31 Décembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> J'ai toujours deux problèmes qui reste sans solution avec SL.
> Le premier est lié aux icones que je ne peux pas changer, que ce soit avec Candybar ou manuellement et ceux avec ou sans redémarrrage.
> Avec Candybar rien ne se passe et sans j'obtiens une icone de fichier inconnu...
> Une idée?



Pour les icônes (hors applis Apple), la solution serait là (non testé)

Pour les icônes des applications Apple, elle est là!


Pour la Magic Mouse, j'l'ai pô! :rateau:


----------



## shenrone (31 Décembre 2009)

Merci je vais essayer.

Par contre je viens de faire une réparation des autorisations et j'ai eu un nombre invraisemblable  
d'erreur lié a safari dans le rapport.
Une fois corrigé elles n'apparaissaient plus, mais est ce grave?


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2009)

Si c'est corrigé, c'est que ça va, non ?


----------



## benkirane (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour je possède un Macbook de version 10.4.11 je voudrais savoir . Si j'achète le cd/dvd de Snow Léopard a 29 euros est ce que il n'y aurait pas de problème sa marchera ? Merci


----------



## Fìx (9 Janvier 2010)

benkirane a dit:


> Bonjour je possède un Macbook de version 10.4.11 je voudrais savoir . Si j'achète le cd/dvd de Snow Léopard a 29 euros est ce que il n'y aurait pas de problème sa marchera ? Merci



Il y aura un problème si.... :rateau:


De Tiger à Snow Léopard >>> 169
De Léopard à Snow Léopard >>> 29



EDIT :

À moins que ????  :mouais:


----------



## benkirane (9 Janvier 2010)

Donc sa  marchera ou pas?


----------



## Fìx (9 Janvier 2010)

benkirane a dit:


> Donc sa  marchera ou pas?



Bah écoute... désolé, mais j'peux plus te dire du coup (cf. mon «édit», message précédent).... 

J'étais convaincu que la version à 29&#8364; était réservée aux possesseurs de Léopard et que le passage de Tiger à  SL se faisait forcément par la Mac Box Set à 169&#8364;... mais l'article n'est pas aussi catégorique... donc je sais plus là! :mouais: (et comme je n'ai pas eu à le faire moi même...  )

Attend que d'autres te répondent pour voir... :sick:


----------



## benkirane (9 Janvier 2010)

Ok merci alors j'attendrais en éspérant avoir une réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

J'ai un macbook et un macmini, tous deux achetés sous Tiger. Tous les deux sont passés sous Léo au moment de sa sortie, mais pour les deux j'ai refait une clean install avec snow leo... sans aucun problème...
Je pense donc que pour une mise à jour depuis tiger c'est pas forcément possible, mais comme le DVD de snow léo, qui est le même pour tout le monde, sait faire une installation complète, il n'y a que légalement que ce n'est pas possible de passer de Tiger à SL. Techniquement, c'est possible (avec une clean install). Et désolé si je suis pas clair ou hors sujet*: je suis bourré (ben oui ça arrive- d'ailleurs merde, y a pas de smileys pour dire qu'on est bourré)

Bonne soirée !


----------



## chafpa (9 Janvier 2010)

manolo81 a dit:


> je suis bourré (ben oui ça arrive- d'ailleurs merde, y a pas de smileys pour dire qu'on est bourré)


Bourré à 22h23, la nuit va être longue :hein:


----------



## benkirane (10 Janvier 2010)

Mais moi je suis nulle dit moi comment faire une clean installe et aussi c'est quoi ? Et donc c'est bon j'achète le SL de 29 euros ? Merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

C'est bon, j'ai récupéré...
Alors ce qu'on appelle une "clean install", c'est une installation propre, où on remet tout à zéro : on efface tout ce qu'il y a sur le disque dur et on remet tout à neuf... Par opposition à une installation par mise-à-jour, avec laquelle tu n'effaces rien de ton ordi : tu ne fais qu'installer ce qui manque à la version précédente du système d'exploitation.
Avantage de la clean install : tu as un système tout beau tout neuf, et les éventuels bugs ou ralentissements que tu avais avant disparaissent.
Inconvénient de la clean install : tu dois tout réinstaller tes logiciels et documents... donc, oublier de tout sauvegarder sur un support externe avant de commencer n'est pas une bonne idée 

Et pour répondre à ta question, je pense que oui, ça fonctionnera avec le dvd à 29 Euros. Mais c'est illégal.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2010)

manolo81 a dit:


> Inconvénient de la clean install : tu dois tout réinstaller tes logiciels et documents... donc, oublier de tout sauvegarder sur un support externe avant de commencer n'est pas une bonne idée



Avec une installation simple, ne pas faire de sauvegarde avant de commencer n'est pas une bonne idée.



manolo81 a dit:


> Et pour répondre à ta question, je pense que oui, ça fonctionnera avec le dvd à 29 Euros. Mais c'est illégal.



Vu que quand tu fais une clean install tu commences par effacer le contenu du disque dur et que par conséquent l'installeur ne peut plus ensuite détecter quelle version de Mac OS X est installé, c'est logique que ça marche.

Mais effectivement c'est illégal.


----------



## mjpolo (10 Janvier 2010)

Hmm.... je ne suis pas expert en loi française, voire internationale, mais ma logique me dit que lorsque j'achète un programme officiel, je paye les doits d'utilisation et tout ce que ce programme permet de faire est autorisé, payé et officiel. 

J'aimerais bien entendre l'avis d'un agrégé de droit, tien


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Janvier 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> Hmm.... je ne suis pas expert en loi française, voire internationale, mais ma logique me dit que lorsque j'achète un programme officiel, je paye les doits d'utilisation et tout ce que ce programme permet de faire est autorisé, payé et officiel.
> 
> J'aimerais bien entendre l'avis d'un agrégé de droit, tien



Remarque judicieuse ! Mais Snow Leopard, c'est toujours Leopard, donc par rapport à celui qui n'est pas blanc comme neige, ce n'est qu'une mise à jour. Ce n'est pas le cas de SL vis à vis de Tiger, puisqu'il ne change pas que de couleur, mais aussi de pelage.


----------



## Dead head (10 Janvier 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> Hmm.... je ne suis pas expert en loi française, voire internationale, mais ma logique me dit que lorsque j'achète un programme officiel, je paye les doits d'utilisation et tout ce que ce programme permet de faire est autorisé, payé et officiel.
> 
> J'aimerais bien entendre l'avis d'un agrégé de droit, tien



Selon moi (qui ne suis pas juriste), quand on "achète un programme officiel", on paye les droits de l'utiliser dans la limite de ce que permet la licence qu'on a acceptée (en cliquant sur un bouton spécifique). Le fait d'acheter quelque chose légalement ne donne pas le droit, même si cela en donne la possibilité, de faire des choses illégales avec.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Janvier 2010)

manolo81 a dit:


> y a pas de smileys pour dire qu'on est bourré








---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------




benkirane a dit:


> Mais moi je suis nulle dit moi comment faire une clean installe et aussi c'est quoi ? Et donc c'est bon j'achète le SL de 29 euros ? Merci



Regarde ce tutoriel : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/snowinstal.html
= le 2b est ce qu'on appelle la clean install.

Si tu achètes et utilises la version à 29 , tu auras certes 10.6 sur ton Mac,
mais te manquera quand même le nouvel iLife


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Selon moi (qui ne suis pas juriste), quand on "achète un programme officiel", on paye les droits de l'utiliser dans la limite de ce que permet la licence qu'on a acceptée (en cliquant sur un bouton spécifique). Le fait d'acheter quelque chose légalement ne donne pas le droit, même si cela en donne la possibilité, de faire des choses illégales avec.



C'est tout à fait ça.


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2010)

J'ai fait un peu de ménage pour éviter que la discussion n'épaississe pour rien. 
On peut reprendre le fil tranquillement


----------



## benkirane (11 Janvier 2010)

Comment je peut faire pour faire une clean install? il faut un cd ou rien ?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2010)

benkirane a dit:


> Comment je peut faire pour faire une clean install? il faut un cd ou rien ?



A partir du DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard que vous insérez, vous lancez le programme d'installation et vous cliquez sur le bouton "Utilitaires...". Les instructions sont données dans la fenêtre. En gros, après avoir redémarré, vous vous retrouvez sur le DVD et vous allez dans la barre de menu, Utilitaires, Utilitaires de disque, et vous effacez le disque dur. Après, vous reprenez le processus d'installation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2010)

Pourquoi le Finder de Snow Leopard est-il si lent à afficher le contenu dun dossier en _mode colonnes_ alors même que le dossier ne contient que très peu déléments ?

Pourquoi est-il si difficile de renommer *dans le Finder* les fichiers, à tel point quil faut systématiquement faire « _cmd + I_ » pour y arriver sans perdre patience ?

Pourquoi le Finder, ainsi que QuickTime, Front Row, iTunes, etc. calent toujours sur les fichiers vidéos non Apple (AVI, DivX, TS, MKV, etc.) ?

Pourquoi les valeurs par défaut des options de présentation (icônes, liste, colonnes) ne sont pas mémorisées ?

Pourquoi ne peut-on plus enlever les ressources inutiles (les langues inutilisées occupent des centaines de Mo et ne servent à rien) ?

Pourquoi le Dock nest-il toujours pas désactivable (quelle absurdité anti-ergonomique que ce truc !) ?

Pourquoi Spotlight fonctionne-t-il toujours aussi mal (il faut utiliser EasyFind ou Google Quick Search Box pour trouver ce quon cherche).

Pourquoi Time Machine est-elle toujours aussi frustre et ninforme toujours pas sur le contenu des sauvegardes réalisées. Un historique et un catalogue des fichiers sauvegardés seraient utiles (comme le fait BackupLoupe).

Pourquoi ne peut-on toujours pas personnaliser les couleurs daffichage des fonds et sélections du système et des applications Apple (Préférences Système > Apparence). Il faut toujours subir les horribles couleurs par défaut !

Pourquoi le clavier *français* ne sait toujours pas faire des apostrophes. Il fait ' au lieu de  (et toujours $ au lieu de  par défaut) ?

Pourquoi ne peut-on toujours pas couper le son de démarrage de lunité centrale (même avec Startup Sound) ?

Pourquoi les icônes des barres doutils dAperçu et de Mail sont-elles toujours aussi moches ?

Pourquoi la luminosité de laffichage (Apple Cinema Display calibré à 5000 °K) est-elle toujours trop forte, même réglée au minimum ?

Configuration :
Snow Leopard 10.6.2
Mac Pro 3,1
Quad-Core Intel Xeon
Mémoire : 8 Go
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT


----------



## Fìx (11 Janvier 2010)

T'sais qu'y'a un groupe taillé pour toi sur ce forum?! 



(pas le temps de m'attarder plus que ça.... j'ai du taff et t'as pas mal de questions :sick: (auquelles d'ailleurs j'aurai pas forcément de réponses :rateau: ), mais c'que j'peux te dire, c'est que le problème des vidéos se règle en installant Perian!  )


----------



## MaamuT (11 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Pourquoi Spotlight fonctionne-t-il toujours aussi mal (il faut utiliser EasyFind ou Google Quick Search Box pour trouver ce quon cherche).



J'aimerais une réponse moi aussi, en attendant, j'utilise EasyFind qui est bien plus puissant



> Pourquoi le clavier *français* ne sait toujours pas faire des apostrophes. Il fait ' au lieu de  (et toujours $ au lieu de  par défaut) ?



J'incrémente©, surtout pour cette histoire d' (même si je me sert beaucoup plus du $, développement oblige)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

MaamuT a dit:


> J'aimerais une réponse moi aussi, en attendant, j'utilise EasyFind qui est bien plus puissant



Et vous cherchez quoi exactement pour ne rien trouver?





MaamuT a dit:


> J'incrémente©, surtout pour cette histoire d' (même si je me sert beaucoup plus du $, développement oblige)



Le alt-$ ne marche plus?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2010)

MaamuT a dit:


> J'aimerais une réponse moi aussi, en attendant, j'utilise EasyFind qui est bien plus puissant



Spotlight fonctionne très bien... suffit de rentrer les bons paramètres...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> mais c'que j'peux te dire, c'est que le problème des vidéos se règle en installant Perian!  )


Mais pourquoi faut-il toujours installer des logiciels tiers pour faire ce que le système devrait faire dorigine ? VLC et MPlayer lisent tous les formats vidéos sans quil soit besoin dy ajouter quoi que ce soit. Mais QuickTime, il faut lui adjoindre des modules additionnels pour tout (ou presque).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Mais pourquoi faut-il toujours installer des logiciels tiers pour faire ce que le système devrait faire d&#8217;origine ? VLC et MPlayer lisent tous les formats vidéos sans qu&#8217;il soit besoin d&#8217;y ajouter quoi que ce soit. Mais QuickTime, il faut lui adjoindre des modules additionnels pour tout (ou presque).



C'est pareil dans windows. Quicktime a une architecture modulaire qui permet d'ajouter des codecs non inclus par défaut. C'est donc un avantage car la plupart des applications basées sur quicktime en profitent.

VLC et Mplayer sont des programmes autonomes avec les codecs incorporés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Spotlight fonctionne très bien... suffit de rentrer les bons paramètres...


Ce nest déjà plus Spotlight, mais une fonction avancée de la recherche du Finder quil faut paramétrer. Mais ce nest pas forcément des fichiers système ou invisibles ou cachés dans les paquets que Spotlight ne trouve pas, mais bien des fichiers très ordinaires, bien visibles, situés dans le dossier Documents et dont on se sert souvent.


----------



## Rez2a (11 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Mais pourquoi faut-il toujours installer des logiciels tiers pour faire ce que le système devrait faire dorigine ? VLC et MPlayer lisent tous les formats vidéos sans quil soit besoin dy ajouter quoi que ce soit. Mais QuickTime, il faut lui adjoindre des modules additionnels pour tout (ou presque).



Il ne faut peut-être pas exagérer, un coup de Perian et Flip4Mac rendent QuickTime compatible avec tout ou presque.
VLC et MPlayer sont des alternatives (encore que le meilleur moteur que j'ai trouvé sur Mac OS c'est Plex, et de très loin) mais QuickTime a un avantage non négligeable, c'est que le rendre compatible avec un format vidéo, c'est aussi rendre QuickLook compatible avec ce format.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est pareil dans Windows.


Je men fout de Windows. Cest Mac OS qui mintéresse.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Ce nest déjà plus Spotlight, mais une fonction avancée de la recherche du Finder quil faut paramétrer.



Non, c'est spotlight intégré au finder.



Joël Pierre a dit:


> Mais ce nest pas forcément des fichiers système ou invisibles ou cachés dans les paquets que Spotlight ne trouve pas, mais bien des fichiers très ordinaires, bien visibles, situés dans le dossier Documents et dont on se sert souvent.



Spotlight reconnait un certains type de fichiers, certains ne sont peut-être pas dans la liste... C'est quoi comme fichiers?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------




Joël Pierre a dit:


> Je men fout de Windows. Cest Mac OS qui mintéresse.



Tu le fais exprès ou tu es juste de mauvaise humeur?


----------



## MaamuT (11 Janvier 2010)

Pour SpotLight, je n'ai pas d'exemple sous la main, mais il m'arrive souvent de chercher une élément dans la fenêtre elle même et il ne me le trouve pas alors que je l'ai sous les yeux (bien sûr, je viens de faire une dizaine de tests, et tous me contredisent)

Je lui préfère quand même EasyFind que je trouve plus simple à utiliser, et surtout parce qu'il est compatible avec le Pom + E et qu'un double clik m'ouvre le fichier directement sur la première occurrence du terme recherché, et par habitude aussi 

Quant au $ vs , certes le Alt + $ donne bien le signe  mais en France (et donc en Europe) ne devrait on pas avoir le signe le plus logique directement et les autres via des raccourcis, plutôt que le contraire ?

Notez que ce n'est qu'une remarque, j'ai l'habitude de taper Alt + $ quand même


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

MaamuT a dit:


> Quant au $ vs , certes le Alt + $ donne bien le signe  mais en France (et donc en Europe) ne devrait on pas avoir le signe le plus logique directement et les autres via des raccourcis, plutôt que le contraire ?
> 
> Notez que ce n'est qu'une remarque, j'ai l'habitude de taper Alt + $ quand même




Quand le clavier azerty a été inventé, l'euro n'existait pas. Il a donc fallut le caser ailleurs.


----------



## MaamuT (11 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Quand le clavier azerty a été inventé, l'euro n'existait pas. Il a donc fallut le caser ailleurs.



Rien n'empêche de mapper le clavier de manière à ce que se soit l' qui s'affiche, je l'avais fais pour mon clavier étendu.

Mais c'est vrai que le $ à une autre signification en informatique


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

MaamuT a dit:


> Rien n'empêche de mapper le clavier de manière à ce que se soit l' qui s'affiche, je l'avais fais pour mon clavier étendu.



Ouais mais là tu vas rendre folles/fous tous les dactylos, il doit bien y avoir un utilitaire qui fait ça.


----------



## MaamuT (11 Janvier 2010)

Nan mais je dis ça pour faire ma chieuse hein, je m'en sort plutôt pas mal (et j'utilise 100 fois plus souvent le $ en plus) 

Sinon (tentative discrète de rattrapage subtile), le truc vraiment qui me BIIP franchement avec SL, c'est qu'avec 1Go de RAM, c'est absolument impossible, mais alors, impossible de chez pas possible du tout !

Sinon, RAS&#8230; en gros.


----------



## Fìx (11 Janvier 2010)

MaamuT a dit:


> Sinon (tentative discrète de rattrapage subtile), le truc vraiment qui me BIIP franchement avec SL, c'est qu'avec 1Go de RAM, c'est absolument impossible, mais alors, impossible de chez pas possible du tout !



Impossible de faire quoi au fait?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Quand le clavier azerty a été inventé, l'euro n'existait pas. Il a donc fallut le caser ailleurs.


Cest de la blague. Apple ne se gène pas pour changer la disposition des touches de ses claviers quand ça larrange. Jutilise depuis des années *Ukelele* pour  adapter mon clavier à mon usage, mais cest une solution batarde.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Pourquoi le Finder de Snow Leopard est-il si lent à afficher le contenu d&#8217;un dossier en _mode colonnes_ alors même que le dossier ne contient que très peu d&#8217;éléments ?
> 
> *Ça depend ce que tu appelles lent mais ça peut être lent parce que Quicklook fait son job&#8230;*
> 
> ...



_5char_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------




MaamuT a dit:


> Pour SpotLight, je n'ai pas d'exemple sous la main, mais il m'arrive souvent de chercher une élément dans la fenêtre elle même et il ne me le trouve pas alors que je l'ai sous les yeux (bien sûr, je viens de faire une dizaine de tests, et tous me contredisent)&#8230;
> 
> Je lui préfère quand même EasyFind que je trouve plus simple à utiliser, et surtout parce qu'il est compatible avec le Pom + E et qu'un double clik m'ouvre le fichier directement sur la première occurrence du terme recherché, et par habitude aussi
> 
> ...



On pourrait aussi mettre &#8230; en touche par défaut non ? 

Pour Spotlight, il faut attendre que mdworker passe (en général peu de temps après la création du fichier) mais parfois, il a des raté (un reset de la db via Onyx permet de le faire repartir). C'est rare que je le fasse mais bon&#8230;

P.S : Spotlight à des options très cool mais cachés  _Just insane_ :love:

Pour les ' tu peux faire alt+' qui te donne le truc que tu recherches (mais que FF ne veux pas mettre alors que ça fonctionne dans Safari ). Bref, va voir la prefpane indiquée dans le message


----------



## MaamuT (11 Janvier 2010)

Avoir Number, Pages, Safari, iTunes, iPhoto ouverts en même temps par exemple&#8230; ensuite tu essaye de passer d'un Space à l'autre&#8230;

Après pour rire, tu lance juste Safari et Chrome en même temps et sur Chrome tu va sur Wave&#8230;

En gros, depuis SL, je dois très souvent quitter des logiciels alors qu'avec Leo je ne quittais jamais rien.

Pire, depuis SL je suis souvent obligé de rebooter (perte du Nas),et souvent, je dois forcer à quitter (bouton d'alim pendant 5 secondes) car même la fonction idoine ne donne rien (la roue tourne, tourne, tourne, tourne, tourne, tourne&#8230, il me l'a fait pour chaque MAJ de l'OS.

Je dois récupérer des barrettes pour passer à 2Go bientôt, si ça ne s'améliore pas, je penserais sérieusement à DownLoder mon OS&#8230;

La différence entre les deux est vraiment flagrante et les ressources sont carrément divisée avec SL, je n'ai jamais ressentis le moindre ralentissement sur Leo alors que sous SL, je dois des fois attendre plusieurs secondes la moindre manipe&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Y'a un bug qui traine sur SL (mais qui existe depuis 2006&#8230; qui a été fixé en partie&#8230 c'est le -10810 qui t'obliges à redemarrer le mac parce que le Finder ne veux plus se relancer. C'est un bug lié aux volumes externes mais ça ne le fait pas à chaque coup. Assez étrange.

A titre d'exemple, l'utilisation de RAM sous SL a été divisé par 2.5 par rapport à Leopard. Je pense que c'est suffisement explicite.

Ici, j'ai Mail, Safari, Adium, Aperçu (2 PDF ~100 pages), TextEdit, iTunes, Tweetie, Firefox, TunesArt&#8230; et je reboot tout les 20 jours (moyenne). Pour moi, SL m'a apporté une conso de ram en baisse, un reboot moins souvent (sauf pour le Finder et le -10810&#8230.

Une chose à noter aussi, il libère le swap bien plus vite que Leopard.

Dans tout ce qu'on peux lire sur SL, soit les performances sont en baisses (machine trop juste pour la nouvelle version) soit elles sont sacrément en hausse&#8230; Pas vraiment de _status quo_.

P.S : Si tu ouvres iTunes avec Coverflow, t'es mort avec 1Go hein&#8230; (genre quelques 100° de Mo parfois&#8230


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Cest de la blague. Apple ne se gène pas pour changer la disposition des touches de ses claviers quand ça larrange. Jutilise depuis des années *Ukelele* pour  adapter mon clavier à mon usage, mais cest une solution batarde.


D'aussi loin que je me souvienne les claviers ont peu changé. Il y a peut-être eu des adaptations pour le @ ou le  mais à part ça Il y bien sûr deux ou trois petites différences par rapport aux PC mais rien de vraiment dérangeant : je passe de l'un à l'autre sans problèmes. Et je ne parles pas des différences azerty belge-français.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> D'aussi loin que je me souvienne les claviers ont peu changé. Il y a peut-être eu des adaptations pour le @ ou le  mais à part ça Il y bien sûr deux ou trois petites différences par rapport aux PC mais rien de vraiment dérangeant : je passe de l'un à l'autre sans problèmes. Et je ne parles pas des différences azerty belge-français.



Absolument. Sur le clavier du LC, le @ était sur le E je crois  Je trouve le clavier mieux organisé que le clavier PC. Un exemple : les - ;  ;  sur la même touche. Le @ en touche directe aussi (surtout à l'heure d'internet, faire alt-graphique+8, c'est un peu .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Quant à l'apostrophe courbe, ça c'est une fonction de traitement de texte ou de logiciel de PAO, ça n'a rien à faire par défaut dans le système.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2010)

Pourquoi le Finder de Snow Leopard est-il si lent à afficher le contenu d&#8217;un dossier en mode colonnes alors même que le dossier ne contient que très peu d&#8217;éléments ?
_Ça dépend ce que tu appelles lent mais ça peut être lent parce que Quicklook fait son job&#8230;_
En l&#8217;occurrence, Quicklook ne fait rien en mode colonne, quand rien n&#8217;est sélectionné (hormis le dossier conteneur) et que rien n&#8217;est encore apparu du contenu du dossier.

Pourquoi est-il si difficile de renommer dans le Finder les fichiers, à tel point qu&#8217;il faut systématiquement faire « cmd + I » pour y arriver sans perdre patience ?
_Euh, tu selectionnes un fichier, tu appuies sur entrée, tu entres un nouveau non puis entrée&#8230; compliqué hein ?_
Cela ne permet que la sélection de la totalité du nom et nom pas une modification partielle avec le curseur. Il y a une très nette différence de comportement entre Leopard et Snow Leopard sur ce point.

Pourquoi le Finder, ainsi que QuickTime, Front Row, iTunes, etc. calent toujours sur les fichiers vidéos non Apple (AVI, DivX, TS, MKV, etc.) ?
_1) Parce que les TS c'est fait pour le lecteur DVD_
Je parlais des *fichiers* vidéos .ts qui sont des MPEG-2 ou MPEG-4 et non des *dossiers* VIDEO_TS des DVD.

_2) Tout depend de ce que tu as dans ton AVI/MKV/DivX&#8230; ce sont des conteneurs, pas des formats._
QuickTime est quand même incapable de lire des MPEG-4 HD (par exemple ceux d&#8217;arte HD).
Pourquoi les valeurs par défaut des options de présentation (icônes, liste, colonnes) ne sont pas mémorisées ?

_Parce que ça a été modifié dans Leopard. Mais tu peux faire commande+J pour bloquer une vue pour un certain dossier (en fait le comportement est inversé depuis la sortie de Léopard)_
C&#8217;est pratique une valeur par défaut qui se règle dossier par dossier.

Pourquoi ne peut-on plus enlever les ressources inutiles (les langues inutilisées occupent des centaines de Mo et ne servent à rien) ?
_Tu peux les enlever sans problème lors de l'installation de la machine. Il y a tout une rubrique dédiée à ça (ainsi que les imprimantes)._
Non seulement, l&#8217;installateur du système ne permet plus de choisir les langues à installer, mais en plus à chaque mises à jour, tous les logiciels (Apple et non Apple) apportent leurs cohortes de ressources excédentaires&#8230;

Pourquoi le Dock n&#8217;est-il toujours pas désactivable (quelle absurdité anti-ergonomique que ce truc !) ?
_Chacun son truc. Tu cherches quoi à la place ? Tu as regardé si y'avais pas une app qui faisait ce que tu voulais ? Tu cherches un nouveau lanceur ou tu veux tout avoir sur le bureau (alias) ? Dans ce cas, masque le Dock&#8230;_
J&#8217;utilise Butler, mais même en réduisant au maximum le Dock et en le vidant de toutes les applications, il reste incontournable et gènant. Je n&#8217;ai pas trouvé le moyen de le réduire de manière microscopique sous la barre de menu (où il serait le moins pénible).

Pourquoi Spotlight fonctionne-t-il toujours aussi mal (il faut utiliser EasyFind ou Google Quick Search Box pour trouver ce qu&#8217;on cherche).
_Parce que tu ne sais pas l'utiliser. Tu cherches quoi (j'ai lu rapidement la suite du fil) et comment ?_
Certainement. Mais comme il n&#8217;est pas fichu de me trouver de bêtes fichiers .rtf créés par TextEdit, je les retrouve plus vite en allant les chercher de _manière visuelle_ avec le Finder.

Pourquoi Time Machine est-elle toujours aussi frustre et n&#8217;informe toujours pas sur le contenu des sauvegardes réalisées. Un historique et un catalogue des fichiers sauvegardés seraient utiles (comme le fait BackupLoupe).

_Le contenu des sauvegarde c'est les dossiers que tu n'as pas exclus&#8230; Si tu sais ce que tu as exclu alors tu sais ce qui est inclus._
Ce doit être de la mauvaise foi&#8230;

Pourquoi ne peut-on toujours pas personnaliser les couleurs d&#8217;affichage des fonds et sélections du système et des applications Apple (Préférences Système > Apparence). Il faut toujours subir les horribles couleurs par défaut !
_Parce que Apple est radin sur les préférences. Mais ça, ça ne risque pas de changer (mais il y a des softs qui le font, je pense)._
J&#8217;aimerais bien savoir lesquels&#8230;

Pourquoi le clavier français ne sait toujours pas faire des apostrophes. Il fait ' au lieu de &#8217; (et toujours $ au lieu de &#8364; par défaut) ?
_Dans Snow Leopard, tu as une prefpane dédiée à ça&#8230;_
Qui ne change rien à la disposition des touches du clavier.

Pourquoi ne peut-on toujours pas couper le son de démarrage de l&#8217;unité centrale (même avec Startup Sound) ?
_Sur un Mac Intel, le son du demarrage, c'est le volume du dernier son sur les HP intégré qui est utilisé. (accessoirement, le son permet, y compris à faible volume, de s'assurer du bon demarrage de la machine&#8230._
Sur la même machine, _Startup Sound_ fonctionne avec Leopard et me soulage de l&#8217;horrible son de démarrage des Mac.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Janvier 2010)

Je suis passé de 10.5.8 à 10.6.2 samedi, par simple mise à niveau,
et, JoëlPierre, je me suis pincé en lisant ton post (je suis même retourné voir dans _A propos de ce Mac_ pour vérifier que j'étais bien en SL) :

- le mode Colonnes s'affiche instantanément sur mon MB Pro (sur des dossiers ramifiés) ;
- la touche Entrée surligne tout le nom de baptême d'un fichier (sauf l'extension), et un simple clic me permet d'éditer un mot à la fois, comme dans Leopard ;
- Perian est resté aussi satisfaisant ;
- _Utiliser comme valeurs par défaut_ s'affiche toujours dans les menus Présentation de ma Maison ;
- j'ai soigneusement évité d'installer toutes les langues inutiles en Personnalisant mon installation (il y a un bouton ad hoc) ;
- le Dock a toujours son option de Masquage affichée par un clic droit sur sa barre de séparation ;
- Spotlight peut encore être réindexé, et n'aime pas certains caractères spéciaux, comme avant ;
- Time Machine n'est arrivé qu'à sa version 1.1 ;
- Alt-Maj-' me donne une belle apostrophe &#8217;.

Alors, certes, il y a des choses qu'on aimerait (encore en 10.6) pouvoir paramétrer à sa guise,
mais, à mes yeux, avec quelques clics (et un peu de maintenance ?), il n'y a rien d'immédiatement incontournable.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Dès que tu as une icone, QL se met en route (c'est lui qui fait les aperçus, pour tout types de fichier dont il possède un plugin).

Pour les .ts, je suis au courant en fait  (en même temps, c'est un fichier de transit entre ton soft de montage et ton soft d'authoring&#8230; D'ailleurs, le soft d'authoring d'Apple (DVDSP 4) lit le .ts avec QT 

Pour ce qui est des langues, je te promet qu'elles sont toujours désactivables.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je suis passé de 10.5.8 à 10.6.2 samedi, par simple mise à niveau,
> et, JoëlPierre, je me suis pincé en lisant ton post (je suis même retourné voir dans _A propos de ce Mac_ pour vérifier que j'étais bien en SL) :
> 
> - le mode Colonnes s'affiche instantanément sur mon MB Pro (sur des dossiers ramifiés) ;
> ...



Ben voilà  Et merci pour le truc de l&#8217;apostrophe&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> - le mode Colonnes s'affiche instantanément sur mon MB Pro (sur des dossiers ramifiés) ;
> - la touche Entrée surligne tout le nom de baptême d'un fichier (sauf l'extension), et un simple clic me permet d'éditer un mot à la fois, comme dans Leopard ;
> - Perian est resté aussi satisfaisant ;
> - _Utiliser comme valeurs par défaut_ s'affiche toujours dans les menus Présentation de ma Maison ;
> ...


 Pour le mode colonnes, mon Mac Pro doit être trop poussif ;
 Renommer avec Leopard (et les systèmes antérieurs) pouvait se faire sans avoir recours à la touche Entrée ;
 Perian est très bien, mais ce nest pas normal quil faille linstaller pour lire les formats les plus courants. Si iTunes et le iPod ne reconnaissaient pas les MP3, vous auriez trouvé ça normal ?
 Les valeurs par défaut des modes de présentation ne sont pas conservées ;
 Jai installé plusieurs fois Snow Leopard sur un disque vierge et jai recherché à chaque fois les possibilités doptions dinstallation sans les trouver ;
 Ce nest pas un masquage momentané du Dock que je souhaite, cest sa disparition totale (sans affection du fonctionnement du système) ;
 Spotlight na pas changé depuis Leopard. Toujours aussi peu fiable ;
 Cela fait quand même un bout de temps que Time Machine existe aurait pu être amélioré ;
 Faire avec une combinaison de touche ce qui devrait être en accès direct, nest pas normal. Vous trouveriez normal de devoir faire les « a » avec « alt + maj. + a » ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

:sleep:


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


>  Pour le mode colonnes, mon Mac Pro doit être trop poussif ;
>  Renommer avec Leopard (et les systèmes antérieurs) pouvait se faire sans avoir recours à la touche Entrée ;
>  Perian est très bien, mais ce nest pas normal quil faille linstaller pour lire les formats les plus courants. Si iTunes et le iPod ne reconnaissaient pas les MP3, vous auriez trouvé ça normal ?
> 
> ...





> Pour le mode colonnes, mon Mac Pro doit être trop poussif ;


C'est quoi ce Mac Pro si laborieux ? :hosto:


> Renommer avec Leopard (et les systèmes antérieurs) pouvait se faire sans avoir recours à la touche Entrée


Ah bon, et quelle importance fondamentale ? Curieux, moi ne n'en ai pas besoin (dans le doute je viens de faire la manip pour vérifier). :afraid:


> Perian est très bien, mais ce nest pas normal quil faille linstaller pour lire les formats les plus courants. Si iTunes et le iPod ne reconnaissaient pas les MP3, vous auriez trouvé ça normal ?


 Mauvaise argumentation, iTunes et iPod reconnaissent bien le MP3, sinon ni l'un ni l'autre n'aurait rencontré le succès qu'ils ont  encore. :rateau:


> Les valeurs par défaut des modes de présentation ne sont pas conservées


 Il est pourri ce mac défaillant. :mouais:


> Jai installé plusieurs fois Snow Leopard sur un disque vierge et jai recherché à chaque fois les possibilités doptions dinstallation sans les trouver


 Pas vraiment bien cherché :casse:


> Ce nest pas un masquage momentané du Dock que je souhaite, cest sa disparition totale (sans affection du fonctionnement du système)


. Ben alors il ne faut pas utiliser Mac OS X 


> Spotlight na pas changé depuis Leopard. Toujours aussi peu fiable ;


 Ben voyons 


> Faire avec une combinaison de touche ce qui devrait être en accès direct, nest pas normal. Vous trouveriez normal de devoir faire les « a » avec « alt + maj. + a » ?



Tout ça, c'est un gag ou c'est sérieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Je te propose d'acheter un PC avec un clavier 523 touches.

Il n'y a pas que entrée... C'est une des solutions...

T'es la depuis '01 et tu as toujours ces problèmes  je serais toi, je raccorcherais les crampons 

Finalement, t'es un gros troll


----------



## benkirane (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjours je voudrais savoir si le cd de Snow Léopard de 29 euros est une mise a jours ou un cd d'installation de léopard . Car moi je possède la version 10.4.11. Si je fais une clean install et apres j'installe SL sur mon ordinateur cela marchera?


----------



## Fìx (12 Janvier 2010)

benkirane a dit:


> Bonjours je voudrais savoir si le cd de Snow Léopard de 29 euros est une mise a jours ou un cd d'installation de léopard . Car moi je possède la version 10.4.11. Si je fais une clean install et apres j'installe SL sur mon ordinateur cela marchera?



Y'a de l'echo par ici! :rateau:


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

benkirane a dit:


> Bonjours je voudrais savoir si le cd de Snow Léopard de 29 euros est une mise a jours ou un cd d'installation de léopard . Car moi je possède la version 10.4.11. Si je fais une clean install et apres j'installe SL sur mon ordinateur cela marchera?



Attention membre junior. cette question a été mille fois débattue depuis la sortie du CD à 29 euros que je me contenterai d'un conseil : *fonction recherche dans la barre bleue*.
Il y en a que ça va énerver, la question


----------



## Fìx (12 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Attention membre junior. cette question a été mille fois débattue depuis la sortie du CD à 29 euros que je me contenterai d'un conseil : *fonction recherche dans la barre bleue*.
> Il y en a que ça va énerver, la question



Non mais surtout, SA question (la même) et la réponse qui va avec se trouvent deux pages en arrière ici même!  (le fameux écho!  )


----------



## benkirane (12 Janvier 2010)

S'il vous plaît vous pouver répondre juste par un oui si marche ou par un non si sa marche pas je mi connait pas j'ai essayer de chercher jai pas trouver s'il vous plaît oui ou non merci.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Non mais surtout, SA question (la même) et la réponse qui va avec se trouvent deux pages en arrière ici même!  (le fameux écho!  )



Oui, je sais, je suis ce forum, et j'y poste parfois


----------



## Fìx (12 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui, je sais, je suis ce forum, et j'y poste parfois



Ah c'est toiiiii?!!  Autant pour moi, j't'avais pas reconnu! 


(*benkirane* : on t'a répondu et on t'a dit que ça fonctionnait. Mais c'est illégal! Donc maintenant, c'est à toi de voir! C'est soit ça et t'es dans l'illégalité... soit t'économise 140&#8364; de plus, et tu achètes la Mac Box Set [dans laquelle tu auras, et c'est loin d'être négligeable, la dernière version d'iLife et d'iWorks!  ] pour être conforme vis à vis de la loi)


----------



## benkirane (12 Janvier 2010)

Merci mon frere je vous remercie infiniment je me rend l'acheter tout de suite merci beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup


----------



## Fìx (12 Janvier 2010)

benkirane a dit:


> Merci mon frere je vous remercie infiniment je me rend l'acheter tout de suite merci beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup



Euuuuh..... c'est pas moi qui t'a dit que ça fonctionnait (la version à 29&#8364.... t'en prend pas à moi hin?!


----------



## benkirane (12 Janvier 2010)

Ah Bon !? Pourquoi sa marchera pas ?


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

benkirane a dit:


> Ah Bon !? Pourquoi sa marchera pas ?



Suis pas sûr qu'il répondra à ça !


----------



## benkirane (12 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui, je sais, je suis ce forum, et j'y poste parfois



Voila ici tu as répondu ici tu as mis oui

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h51 ----------

Je ne comprend pas entre amis ici on peut s'aider. Vous pourriez juste dire la vérité est ce que cela marchera ? c'est tout je ne demande rien de plus .S'il vous plaît répondez moi


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

benkirane a dit:


> Voila ici tu as répondu ici tu as mis oui
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h51 ----------
> 
> Je ne comprend pas entre amis ici on peut s'aider. Vous pourriez juste dire la vérité est ce que cela marchera ? c'est tout je ne demande rien de plus .S'il vous plaît répondez moi



Il est très clair que *cette opération est illégale*, même si elle est possible dans certaines conditions. Il reste à en déduire que personne ne s'engagera à répondre si elle fonctionne ou non. Ce qui a été dit est donc largement suffisant pour se faire une idée.

Je pense que ce débat est maintenant clos, en tout cas en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2010)

benkirane a dit:


> Bonjours je voudrais savoir si le cd de Snow Léopard de 29 euros est une mise a jours ou un cd d'installation de léopard. Car moi je possède la version 10.4.11. Si je fais une clean install et apres j'installe SL sur mon ordinateur cela marchera?


Cest un DVD dinstallation qui permet une installation sur toutes machines répondant aux spécifications minimales listées par Apple. Ce nest pas une mise à jour. 

Et cest donc parfaitement légal de linstaller si on a Tiger dorigine sur sa machine.

Ceci dit, si ce nest pas une machine très récente (moins dun an), ça ne marchera pas bien. Mon Mac Pro a deux ans et cest trop vieux manifestement.

Ordinateur Mac équipé dun processeur Intel ;
1 Go de mémoire ;
5 Go despace disque disponible ;
Lecteur DVD requis pour linstallation.


----------



## mjpolo (12 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> C&#8217;est un DVD d&#8217;installation qui permet une installation sur toutes machines répondant aux spécifications minimales listées par Apple. Ce n&#8217;est pas une mise à jour.
> 
> Et c&#8217;est donc parfaitement légal de l&#8217;installer si on a Tiger d&#8217;origine sur sa machine.
> 
> ...



en voilà qui devient un peu plus clair 5Go d'espace dispo ce n'est vraiment pas assez, tout comme 1Go de mémoire!!! (bonjour la lenteur du finder ou QL...)
J'ai un iMac de 2 ans intel C2D, donc aussi vieux que le tien, acheté sous Leo 10.5 passé au SL 10.6.1, mais avec 4Go de ram, et il tourne "quasiment" nickel  plus réactif même que sous Léopard


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> en voilà qui devient un peu plus clair 5Go d'espace dispo ce n'est vraiment pas assez, tout comme 1Go de mémoire!!! (bonjour la lenteur du finder ou QL...


Ce sont les minimas fournis par Apple, pas ma configuration. Jai 250 Go despace libre sur le disque Snow Leopard et 8 Go de mémoire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Ce sont les minimas fournis par Apple, pas ma configuration. Jai 250 Go despace libre sur le disque Snow Leopard et 8 Go de mémoire


Tu dois definitivement avoir un problème matériel et/ou d'utilisation parce que l'affichage en mode colonne&#8230; même avec plein de fichier lourd (medias vidéos) à charger pour l'aperçu, c'est instantané (l'affichage de la colonne, pas des aperçus)

Vérifie si t'as pas un truc en arrière plan&#8230;


----------



## mjpolo (12 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Ce sont les minimas fournis par Apple, pas ma configuration. Jai 250 Go despace libre sur le disque Snow Leopard et 8 Go de mémoire



en effet, j'ai pas compris comme ça
eseldorm a peut-être raison, avec 8go de ram, et ça RAMe???:love:... ou alors un pb de Disque dur...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> en effet, j'ai pas compris comme ça
> eseldorm a peut-être raison, avec 8go de ram, et ça RAMe???:love:... ou alors un pb de Disque dur...


Jai fait des tests comparatifs avec Xbench entre Leopard et Snow leopard, les résultats étaient à peu près les mêmes sauf en *graphisme* où Snow Leopard était *très nettement en dessous* de Leopard. Le pilote de la carte graphique dApple pour Snow Leopard (NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT) ne doit pas être au point. Les performances des disques durs (identiques) étaient similaires.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Et cest donc parfaitement légal de linstaller si on a Tiger dorigine sur sa machine.



Oui, mais pas avec le DVD à 29 Euros : Apple le dit clairement, pour faire la mise-à-jour depuis Tiger, il faut acheter la Mac Box Set.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Ouais, enfin... Même sans avoir une carte graphique de malade ça fonctionne... Ma carte n'est pas compatible OpenCL et je n'ai pas de problème pour mon affichage en mode colonne. Je te redis donc ce que je pense, tu ad un problème quelque part et ce n'est pas SL qui te le cause...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Jai fait des tests comparatifs avec Xbench entre Leopard et Snow leopard, les résultats étaient à peu près les mêmes sauf en *graphisme* où Snow Leopard était *très nettement en dessous* de Leopard. Le pilote de la carte graphique dApple pour Snow Leopard (NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT) ne doit pas être au point. Les performances des disques durs (identiques) étaient similaires.



Ben oui, c'est connu. Nvidia n'a pas encore finit le travail d'optimisation pour SL. Ça viendra peut-être avec 10.6.3.

Mais bon, personne ne passe son temps à faire des Bench... on a généralement une autre utilisation de sa machine et je n'ai rien remarqué au quotidien sauf une amélioration générale du comportement de l'OS par rapport à Leopard.


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Janvier 2010)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Cest un DVD dinstallation qui permet une installation sur toutes machines répondant aux spécifications minimales listées par Apple. Ce nest pas une mise à jour.


Si, c'est une mise à jour de Léopard.

Snow Leopard est une mise à jour pour les utilisateurs de Leopard et requiert un Mac équipé dun processeur Intel.
Source : AppleStore



Joël Pierre a dit:


> Et cest donc parfaitement légal de linstaller si on a Tiger dorigine sur sa machine.


Ben non (cf l'AppleStore). Il faut effectivement acheter la MacBoxSet à 169 .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Si, c'est une mise à jour de Léopard. Il faut effectivement acheter la MacBoxSet à 169 .


Ce nest pas une mise à jour de Leopard (puisquil faut une machine Intel). Cest un autre système dont les applications sont pour la plupart incompatibles avec Leopard). Snow Leopard est un nouveau système qui ne tient pas encore les promesses commerciales dApple (il faudra attendre la mise à jour 10.6.8). Lachat de la Mac Box Set ne se justifie que pour iLife et iWork.


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2010)

Bon, sauf erreur de ma part, il me semble que tu persistes dans l'erreur, là.
Sur un plan strictement légal :
- le DVD de SL à 9 &#8364; n'était que pour ceux ayant acheté récemment une machine sous Leopard ;
- le DVD de SL à 29 &#8364; n'est bon que pour une mise à jour depuis Leopard ;
- pour toute autre installation de SL, il faut le MacBoxSet à 169 &#8364;.

Quant à ce que l'on peut faire _techniquement_ avec chacun des DVD, c'est une autre question.

Affaire close (sinon je passe à l'action répressive, parce que ça commence à bien faire, pour le dire court).


PS : J'aimerais bien connaître un système qui tienne ses promesses, moi. Surtout, j'aimerais bien savoir ce que l'on entend par là (et ne me sortez pas la réponse de Pierre Dac ). Un truc sans bug ? Jamais vu ... et j'en ai quand même vu quelques-uns, d'OS.


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Affaire close (sinon je passe à l'action répressive, parce que ça commence à bien faire, pour le dire court).



Hélas, ce n'est pas si sûr ! Il y en a qui sont tenaces  

À propos de Pierre Dac, est-il encore connu ce brave et rigolo compère de Francis Blanche ?


----------



## chafpa (16 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> À propos de Pierre Dac, est-il encore connu ce brave et rigolo compère de Francis Blanche ?


*[Hors Sujet On]*

Pour les vieux soixantehuitards dont je fais partie, bien sûr 

*[Hors Sujet Off]*


----------



## jmos (16 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> *[Hors Sujet On]*
> 
> Pour les vieux soixantehuitards dont je fais partie, bien sûr
> 
> *[Hors Sujet Off]*



Les Sârs dinent à l'huile


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Bon, sauf erreur de ma part, il me semble que tu persistes dans l'erreur, là.
> Sur un plan strictement légal :
> - le DVD de SL à 9 &#8364; n'était que pour ceux ayant acheté récemment une machine sous Leopard ;
> - le DVD de SL à 29 &#8364; n'est bon que pour une mise à jour depuis Leopard ;
> - pour toute autre installation de SL, il faut le MacBoxSet à 169 &#8364;.



*Extrait de la licence de Snow Leopard :*

_*2. Utilisations permises de la licence et restrictions.*

*A. Licence d&#8217;utilisation individuelle.*
Sous réserve des conditions générales de cette Licence, et à moins que vous ayez acheté une licence de Paquet familial ou de mise à niveau pour le logiciel Apple, une licence de non-exclusivité limitée vous est accordée pour installer, utiliser et exécuter un (1) seul exemplaire du logiciel Apple sur un seul ordinateur Apple à la fois. Vous renoncez pour vous-même et pour autrui à installer, utiliser ou exécuter le logiciel Apple sur tout autre ordinateur non Apple. Cette Licence interdit l&#8217;installation du logiciel Apple sur plusieurs ordinateurs à la fois et son utilisation sur réseau où il serait accessible par plusieurs ordinateurs simultanément.

*B. Licence de Paquet familial.*
Si vous avez acheté une licence de Paquet familial, et sous réserve des conditions générales de cette Licence, une licence de non-exclusivité limitée vous est accordée pour installer, utiliser et exécuter un (1) exemplaire du logiciel Apple sur un maximum de cinq (5) ordinateurs Apple à la fois à condition que ces ordinateurs soient situés dans le même foyer et soient utilisés par des personnes occupant ledit foyer. « Foyer » désigne une ou des personnes partageant le même logement, tel qu&#8217;un appartement, une maison, une maison mobile ou une copropriété et s&#8217;étend également aux étudiants résidant principalement dans le foyer en question, mais vivant dans un campus situé dans un autre lieu. La Licence du Paquet Familial n&#8217;est pas applicable aux utilisateurs professionnels ou commerciaux.

*C. Licences de mise à niveau de Leopard.
*Si vous avez acheté une mise à niveau pour la licence de Mac OS X Leopard, et sous réserve des conditions générales de cette Licence, une licence de non-exclusivité limitée vous est accordée pour installer, utiliser et exécuter un (1) exemplaire du logiciel Apple sur un seul ordinateur Apple à la fois dans la mesure où une copie de Mac OS X Leopard concédée sous licence est installée sur cet ordinateur. Si vous avez acheté une licence de mise à niveau du Paquet familial pour Mac OS X Leopard, et sous réserve des conditions générales de cette Licence, une licence de non-exclusivité limitée vous est accordée pour installer, utiliser et exécuter un (1) exemplaire du logiciel Apple sur un maximum de cinq (5) ordinateurs Apple à la fois à condition que ces ordinateurs soient situés dans le même foyer (tel que défini ci-dessus) et utilisés par des personnes occupant ledit foyer et qu&#8217;une copie de Mac OS X Leopard concédée sous licence soit installée sur chacun de ces ordinateurs. La Licence de mise à niveau du Paquet familial pour Mac OS X Leopard ne s&#8217;applique pas aux entreprises ou utilisateurs commerciaux._

A correspond à l&#8217;utilisateur unique (DVD de 29 &#8364 ;
B correspond au Pack familial à 49 &#8364;
C à la mise à niveau de 9 &#8364;

Pour le A à 29 &#8364;, il n&#8217;est pas demandé d&#8217;avoir déjà Leopard. 
Ce qu&#8217;il faut, c&#8217;est un Mac Intel, un point c&#8217;est tout.
Sauf erreur de ma part&#8230;


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Affaire close (sinon je passe à l'action répressive, parce que ça commence à bien faire, pour le dire court).



Je crois que le moment est venu !


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2010)

jmos a dit:


> Les Sârs dinent à l'huile


Qu'est-ce que vous entendez par là


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2010)

Relevé sur la page de l'Apple Store consacré au DVD 29  de Snow Leopard :



			
				Apple Store a dit:
			
		

> Réalisez une mise à jour de Mac OS X Leopard avec Snow Leopard, une version plus simple, plus puissante et plus raffinée de Mac OS X. Elle offre une vaste gamme daméliorations, de technologies de prochaine génération, une prise en charge immédiate de Microsoft Exchange Server et de nouvelles fonctions en matière daccessibilité. Cest le système dexploitation le plus avancé au monde, optimisé de A jusquà Z.
> 
> Snow Leopard est *une mise à jour pour les utilisateurs de Leopard* et requiert un Mac équipé dun processeur Intel.


(c'est moi qui souligne)

Le débat est *clos*.


----------



## hammondinside (22 Janvier 2010)

benkirane ayant sa réponse....pas sûr qu'il revienne maintenant   

vite vite, ma réponse que je me casse faire ce qu'on a pas le droit de réaliser....légalement...ah la la...je ne sais plus que dire!


----------



## MaamuT (22 Janvier 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que vous entendez par là



Ben par là, pas grand chose


----------



## bompi (22 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> benkirane ayant sa réponse....pas sûr qu'il revienne maintenant
> 
> vite vite, ma réponse que je me casse faire ce qu'on a pas le droit de réaliser....légalement...ah la la...je ne sais plus que dire!


On pouvait le craindre, en effet ; d'un autre côté, on pouvait craindre aussi qu'il ne repose la même question sous toutes ses formes possibles jusqu'à être bien sûr qu'on lui ait répondu.



MaamuT a dit:


> Ben par là, pas grand chose


Et paf ! La réponse de Pierre Dac ...


----------



## MaamuT (22 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Et paf ! La réponse de Pierre Dac ...



J'ai hésité entre ça et une énième diatribe sur le sujet de la licence de SL et c'est le grand Sar Rabindranath Duval qui l'a emporté


----------



## soad (23 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Le démarrage du système se fait-il également plus rapidement?



Non, j'ai un imac 27' quad core i5, avec snow, et le démarrage est plus long.

je suis également embêté avec mon imprimante qui ne reconnais plus le bas cd/dvd (pour imprimer sur cd)

si qq'un possède une HP C5280 all in one, ça serait cool de me dire s'il a trouvé une solution

@ bientôt


----------



## Lejohan (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, voici mon premier post :modo:

J'aurais besoin d'aide pour mon Macbook Pro
la touche Play/Pause (la F8) ne fonctionne plus en temps que raccourci Itunes ! J'ai vérifié la touche elle mm marche

Il est possible que j'ai fait une fausse manip ou autre ... je ne sais pas 
Quelqu'un a la réponse ? merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2010)

En appuyant sur la touche fn en même temps ?


----------



## Lejohan (23 Janvier 2010)

rien ne se passe 

edit: Bompi merci pour ton aide, mais le problème est réglé 
j'avais également des fichiers mp3 qui ne voulaient pas s'ouvrir dans Itunes, en plus du bouton lecture (play/pause) qui ne marchait plus .. je redémarre tout simplement et tout va pour le mieux, tout remarche !

"Redémarrez votre Mac, si ça marche toujours pas on en reparle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## MaamuT (24 Janvier 2010)

Lejohan a dit:


> Redémarrez votre Mac, si ça marche toujours pas on en reparle



Tu viens de switcher toi non ?


----------



## Saternius (24 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de passer à snow léopard, et j'ai quelques petits soucis avec le finder : 
* Désormais quand je clique sur le 4e bouton de ma souris, je ne peux plus revenir en arrière dans mes dossiers, comme sur firefox par exemple. Pourtant la sorte d'oeil en haut du finder clignote quand je fais ca.. je sais pas ce que ca veux dire mais bon :x
* Je dois souvent uploader des fichiers sur firefox (à l'aider de champs de type "Parcourir"), or désormais le finder ne se souvient plus du chemin du dossier que j'ai utilisé en dernier. A chaque fois que je clique sur "Parcourir", je me retrouve à la racine de mon disque...

Des idées ?


----------



## LuckyLuciano (25 Janvier 2010)

petite question : 

j'ai téléchargé un logiciel qui finalement est nul, pour le désinstaller je le glisse dans la poubelle et basta ?

merci


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Janvier 2010)

Oui si tu n'as pas de désinstalleur avec ton logiciel 
Fait un tour dans le dossier bibliothèque quand même


----------



## MaamuT (25 Janvier 2010)

LuckyLuciano a dit:


> petite question :
> 
> j'ai téléchargé un logiciel qui finalement est nul, pour le désinstaller je le glisse dans la poubelle et basta ?
> 
> merci



Oui

Tu peux aussi vérifier qu'il ne reste pas un ou deux fichiers plist dans ton répertoire des préférences, sinon tu passe par un petit utilitaire comme AppCleaner, qui se charge de tout gratuitement


----------



## soad (25 Janvier 2010)

salut à tous,

je dois me séparer de snow, impossible d'imprimer sur cd,
vous pensez que c'est possible d'installer 10.5 sur mon imac 27'?


----------



## LuckyLuciano (25 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui si tu n'as pas de désinstalleur avec ton logiciel
> Fait un tour dans le dossier bibliothèque quand même



Merci !


----------



## MaamuT (26 Janvier 2010)

soad a dit:


> je suis également embêté avec mon imprimante qui ne reconnais plus le bas cd/dvd (pour imprimer sur cd)
> 
> si qq'un possède une HP C5280 all in one, ça serait cool de me dire s'il a trouvé une solution



J'ai une HP C7180 All In One et le passage de Leo à Snow s'est très bien déroulé pour ma part, OS X m'a même proposé une maj des pilotes d'imprimantes depuis

Sur le site HP (qui est toujours aussi mal foutu au passage), les pilotes sont pourtant annoncés comme étant compatible 10.6, essaye de les installer à partir de cette source là


----------



## soad (26 Janvier 2010)

MaamuT a dit:


> J'ai une HP C7180 All In One et le passage de Leo à Snow s'est très bien déroulé pour ma part, OS X m'a même proposé une maj des pilotes d'imprimantes depuis
> 
> Sur le site HP (qui est toujours aussi mal foutu au passage), les pilotes sont pourtant annoncés comme étant compatible 10.6, essaye de les installer à partir de cette source là



en fait c'est au moment de choisir cd/dvd que cette partie est grisée, 
j'ai tout téléchargé, pilotes etc...et ça fonctionne plus, peut-être que l'imprimante ne marche plus suite à snow...


----------



## MaamuT (26 Janvier 2010)

soad a dit:


> en fait c'est au moment de choisir cd/dvd que cette partie est grisée,
> j'ai tout téléchargé, pilotes etc...et ça fonctionne plus, peut-être que l'imprimante ne marche plus suite à snow...



- Réparation des autorisations, vérifier les mises à jours ou le contraire.

- Bien se balader sur le site HP pour voir si la chose n'est pas documentée

- La menacer de la remplacer par une Gesteitner Carbon des années 50 fonctionnant sous Windows ME mais ça c'est vraiment extrème.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2010)

soad a dit:


> en fait c'est au moment de choisir cd/dvd que cette partie est grisée,
> j'ai tout téléchargé, pilotes etc...et ça fonctionne plus, peut-être que l'imprimante ne marche plus suite à snow...



T'as viré ce que tu avais installé avant ?


----------



## Delgesu (28 Janvier 2010)

La fonction "Régler le fuseau horaire automatiquement..." n'est pas au point. Je ne sais pas d'ôù vient le problème, mais en quelque lieu que je me trouve, cela n'a jamais marché. Par exemple là, en ce moment, je suis chez moi, le Wi-Fi fonctionne parfaitement via la Neufbox, et toujours j'ai ce même message: 

_Impossible de déterminer le lieu actuel pour l'instant_

Avez-vous le même problème ? (qui n'en ai pas vraiment eu, je vous l'accorde)


----------



## MacNeyl (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour, je cherche un site qui me permettrai d'apprendre les bases,  bien sur j'ai fait une recherche sur internet ^^ et j'en ai trouver mais  je cherche un site qui était gérer pas une femme je croie et qui nous  apprenait les bases avec des vidéo bien faite.
Si quelqu'un connait serait-il possible de me donner un lien.

Cordialement.


----------



## cameleone (1 Février 2010)

MacNeyl a dit:


> Bonjour, je cherche un site qui me permettrai d'apprendre les bases,  bien sur j'ai fait une recherche sur internet ^^ et j'en ai trouver mais  je cherche un site qui était gérer pas une femme je croie et qui nous  apprenait les bases avec des vidéo bien faite.
> Si quelqu'un connait serait-il possible de me donner un lien.
> 
> Cordialement.



Salut !

Je pense que c'est ça que tu cherches :

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Février 2010)

Certainement Rhinos for Mac
Créé par MamaCass membre de ce forum.

Edit : Bien grillé l'hippopotame là.


----------



## MacNeyl (1 Février 2010)

Un grand merci.


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Février 2010)

MacNeyl a dit:


> Un grand merci.



*GRAND COMME ÇA ????*


----------



## fantax (1 Février 2010)

MacNeyl a dit:


> Bonjour, je cherche un site qui me permettrai d'apprendre les bases,  bien sur j'ai fait une recherche sur internet ^^ et j'en ai trouver mais  je cherche un site qui était gérer pas une femme je croie et qui nous  apprenait les bases avec des vidéo bien faite.
> Si quelqu'un connait serait-il possible de me donner un lien.
> 
> Cordialement.



Oui il y a
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/

Je me permets d'ajouter ces sites bien utiles:
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/videos.html
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/Crypter.html
http://macstyle.fr/
http://www.osxfacile.com/


----------



## lex-icon (5 Février 2010)

J'ai un macbook noir de 2007, C2D 2Ghz, 1Go de RAM, 120 Go de DD, carte graphique en mousse, Tiger.
Avec tous les programmes qui commencent à n'être plus compatibles je me demande si ça ne vaudra pas le coup que je passe à SL. Le pack à 169 fait mal mais bon il faut bien se mettre à jour. Cette machine me va bien et je n'ai pas envie de claquer 800e pour un nouveau alors je me demande si ma machine tiendrait le choc en cas d'upgrade.
Des avis? merci


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2010)

Je ne sais pas si tu es dans le bon fil, mais bon

Tu n'es pas obligé de passer à SL
Si tu veux vraiment remplacer Tiger, tu peux par exemple acheter d'occas un Leopard, tu bénéficieras de Timemachine par ex. Mais surtout gonfle la RAM de ta machine pour la monter à 4 Go (si elle accepte 4 Go, je n'ai pas vérifié).


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tu es dans le bon fil, mais bon
> 
> Tu n'es pas obligé de passer à SL
> Si tu veux vraiment remplacer Tiger, tu peux par exemple acheter d'occas un Leopard, tu bénéficieras de Timemachine par ex. Mais surtout gonfle la RAM de ta machine pour la monter à 4 Go (si elle accepte 4 Go, je n'ai pas vérifié).



Permet moi de ne pas être d'accord. 

Mieux vaut Snow Leopard que Leopard. Si la machine est éligible (= Intel), il n'y a pas à hésiter.

2 Go de Ram c'est bon.

Leopard est une grosse buse comparé à Snow Leopard. Tu cites Time Machine et c'est justement un des logiciels qui a le plus progressé entre les deux versions de Mac OS X.

Idem pour Spotlight, QuickLook, le Dock, Aperçu, la gestion des scanners.

Votre machine est compatible Snow Leopard => upgradez ou restez en Tiger. Oubliez Leopard, c'est une étape autant inutile qu'éphémère car les mêmes limites se poseront bien vite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2010)

Sans compter que Snow Leopard, c'est quelques Go de plus de libres par rapport à Leopard étant donné que le félin est allégé du support des  Mac Power PC.


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Février 2010)

Et malgré toutes les critiques faites à ce pauvre félin blanc, ses avantages l'emportent sur ses inconvénients.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et malgré toutes les critiques faites à ce pauvre félin blanc, ses avantages l'emportent sur ses inconvénients.



Il n'est pas encore parfait, loin de là, mais 10.6.3 est en approche. Il serait même préférable de différer l'upgrade jusqu'à la sortie de celle-ci.


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il n'est pas encore parfait, loin de là, mais 10.6.3 est en approche. Il serait même préférable de différer l'upgrade jusqu'à la sortie de celle-ci.



Oui, mais, la perfection n'est pas de ce monde


----------



## lex-icon (7 Février 2010)

merci de vos réponses mais là question n'était pas "ca vaut le coup de passer à SL?" mais "sur une machine de 3 ans ca ne va pas me la faire ramer, bugger etc... ?"
:rateau:


----------



## MaamuT (7 Février 2010)

lex-icon a dit:


> merci de vos réponses mais là question n'était pas "ca vaut le coup de passer à SL?" mais "sur une machine de 3 ans ca ne va pas me la faire ramer, bugger etc... ?"
> :rateau:



J'ai la même machine sous la main et je t'assure qu'avec les 1Go de RAM d'origine, c'est une horreur sans nom, la machine rame comme pas possible et l'expérience est franchement négative.

Je dois récupérer 1Go supplémentaire dans la semaine, mais si cela ne s'améliore pas, je vais sérieusement penser à un retour à Tiger.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Février 2010)

lex-icon a dit:


> merci de vos réponses mais là question n'était pas "ca vaut le coup de passer à SL?" mais "sur une machine de 3 ans ca ne va pas me la faire ramer, bugger etc... ?"
> :rateau:


Et la réponse est : oublie Leopard.

Passe à 2 Go de Ram et Snow Leopard ou reste en Tiger.

Ne pas oublier que ton chipset graphique Intel mange une partie de la Ram.



MaamuT a dit:


> J'ai la même machine sous la main et je t'assure qu'avec les 1Go de RAM d'origine, c'est une horreur sans nom, la machine rame comme pas possible et l'expérience est franchement négative.
> 
> Je dois récupérer 1Go supplémentaire dans la semaine, mais si cela ne s'améliore pas, je vais sérieusement penser à un retour à Tiger.



Snow Leopard c'est 2 Go utiles parce que l'OS emploie généralement un peu plus de 1 Go en fonctionnement usuel. Là aussi, il faut retrancher ce qui est partagé avec le chipset. On tombe donc à moins de 1 Go disponible pour l'OS.

J'ai un Core Duo avec 2 Go et Snow Leopard est loin de "ramer". Au contraire, j'ai obtenu une nette amélioration de la réactivité générale de l'OS par rapport à Leopard.

Et surtout, faire une installation au propre, pas une mise à jour.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai un Core Duo avec 2 Go et Snow Leopard est loin de "ramer". Au contraire, j'ai obtenu une nette amélioration de la réactivité générale de l'OS par rapport à Leopard.



Pareil. 

Le retour à Tiger est un peu bête quand on voit les avancées de SL, et surtout que de plus en plus de programmeurs vont commencent à délaisser ce système (Mozilla y pense ).


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pareil.
> 
> Le retour à Tiger est un peu bête quand on voit les avancées de SL, et surtout que de plus en plus de programmeurs vont commencent à délaisser ce système (Mozilla y pense ).



Pareil aussi.
J'ai un macbook de fin 2006 (intel core 2 duo 2 GHz). Avant de passer à SL je suis passé de 1 à 2 Go de RAM (je ne l'avais pas fait pour SL, mais bien avant et qui plus est, mon macbook n'accepte pas plus de RAM).
En septembre dernier, j'ai acheté la mac box set. Et à aucun moment je n'ai l'impression que mon macbook a plus de 3 ans. Il tourne parfaitement sans problème (si on excepte les plantages dû à flash).

Et vu le prix de la RAM , retourner à Tiger pour ça, c'est vraiment qu'on est un con.


----------



## MaamuT (8 Février 2010)

MaamuT a dit:


> Je dois récupérer 1Go supplémentaire dans la semaine, mais *si* cela ne s'améliore pas, je vais sérieusement penser à un retour à Tiger.



J'ai bien dis *SI* hein !



pithiviers a dit:


> Et vu le prix de la RAM , retourner à Tiger pour ça, c'est vraiment qu'on est un con.



Moi aussi je t'aime


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Février 2010)

Ces derniers posts, ça ne vous fait pas penser à la grippe H1N1 ? Campagne de vaccination qui n'incité pas à se faire vacciner ! Campagne anti SL avec régression à Tiger ! SL bien installé et (éventuellement) mieux pourvu en mémoire est bien plus réactif, comme l'affirment (et je confirme) ceux qui ont fait cette démarche


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2010)

lex-icon a dit:


> merci de vos réponses mais là question n'était pas "ca vaut le coup de passer à SL?" mais "sur une machine de 3 ans ca ne va pas me la faire ramer, bugger etc... ?"
> :rateau:



La mienne aura 4 ans dans 2 mois et le passage à Snow Leopard (par clean install) lui a fait un bien fou. Et je n'ai "que " 1,5 Go de RAM.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)

MacBook noir gma950, il a retrouvé une seconde jeunesse


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (8 Février 2010)

Salut à tous j'ai un petit soucis sur mon MBP
la fonction exposé ne répond plus correctement en effet vous pouvez le voir sur mon sreen 
et ça que je lance exposé avec les 4 doigts ou dans un coin de l'écran ...


Une idée ??


----------



## Delgesu (11 Février 2010)

Réparer les autorisations peut-être ? Moi ça m'a souvent dépanné .


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (11 Février 2010)

bon ba je sais pas la ça le fait plus pas de soucis 

mais sinon j'ai presque une fois sur 2 firefox qui bug au moment de quitter le processus se met à prendre 100% du CPU et ne veut pas quitter obliger de le forcer à quitter ...:mouais:
J'ai réparer les autorisation je vais voir si ça marche mieux ...


----------



## MacSedik (11 Février 2010)

Alors? La réparation des autorisations a résolu ton problème? By the way, telecharge camino il est plus macfriendly.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (11 Février 2010)

Ouais bof toujours pas résolu le soucis .... :mouais:


----------



## Scalounet (20 Février 2010)

bonjour, 

savez vous si on peut recuperer l'application Quicktime X (enlevée par erreur) en mettant le disque "application" fourni avec le mac ?  

merci


----------



## fantax (20 Février 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> savez vous si on peut recuperer l'application Quicktime X (enlevée par erreur) en mettant le disque "application" fourni avec le mac ?
> 
> merci



Mais oui, on le peut sans problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------




Scalounet a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> savez vous si on peut recuperer l'application Quicktime X (enlevée par erreur) en mettant le disque "application" fourni avec le mac ?
> 
> merci



Il faut installer d'abord une petite application: Pacifist
Lis ceci:
http://www.osxfacile.com/pacifist.html


----------



## Scalounet (20 Février 2010)

merci beaucoup pour l'info  

le bleme est que j'ai bien installé pacifist, mais que je ne retrouve pas l'application QT X dans aucun des 2 cds  

pourtant j'avais bien le logo (spécifique) dans mes applications 

j'pige pas


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2010)

Moi non plus je ne pige pas : "par erreur"... :mouais:

Il faut vraiment le vouloir pour enlever QuickTimeX (mot de passe requis même pour l'administrateur).

&#8212; Faire une réinstallation simple à l'aide du DVD n°1. Vérifiez la version d'OS X obtenue (barre de menu>Pomme>A propos de ce Mac).
&#8212; Installez éventuellement la mise à jour combinée Mac OS X 10.6.2 (si le Mac n'est pas en version 10.6.2).
&#8212; Installez la mise à jour de sécurité 2010-001.

Et arrêtez de supprimer les applications Apple.


----------



## Scalounet (20 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Moi non plus je ne pige pas : "par erreur"... :mouais:
> 
> Il faut vraiment le vouloir pour enlever QuickTimeX (mot de passe requis même pour l'administrateur).
> 
> ...



c'est bien pour ça que je ne comprend pas, je n'ai jamais approuvé quoi que ce soit comme autorisation (je ne suis pas stupide non plus) surtout s'il s'agit d'une application Apple.

je suis en 10.6.2 

je vais chercher, on verra bien ! 

merci quand même


----------



## vanfred (21 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas vu d'info à mon problème dans les 102 pages, alors j'espère que vous allez pouvoir m'aider.

Je suis en 10.6.2 (snow Léopard) et depuis quelques temps mon Time Capsule clignote orange et n'est pas reconnu dans installation Time Machine.

impossible de réinnstaller Time Capsule car message d'erreur qui me dit que ma version MAC OS n'est pas prise en charge !!

Savez vous où se situe le problème ?

D'avance merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Février 2010)

Edit : je vois que tu as ouvert un nouveau sujet


----------



## vanfred (21 Février 2010)

oui car sans réponse sur mon post, j'avais intégré ma question à celui de Snow.
merci pour les infos ,
je vais essayer de réinitialiser Time capsule
@+


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!


----------



## kenclark200 (24 Février 2010)

Woaw.. J'avoue que là, surtout avec des arguments comme les tiens Tophe.. Je m'incline ! Désolé :rose:


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Février 2010)

non mais faut pas chercher il spam tout le forum ce con et il n'a surement pas d'argument qui tiennent la route (ou en tout cas il ne nous en fait pas part) :sleep:


----------



## la beloutre (24 Février 2010)

Bonjour, je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un imac 27" (avec tout le retard qui va avec),
et Je viens de transférer les données de mon ancien imac G5 20" par le biais de assistant migration. J'ai donc pu retrouver tout mes documents et mes préférences.
Mais je viens de découvrir que assistant migration avait créé en même temps un autre compte :
C'est à dire : Le premier compte est le compte que j'ai eu quand j'ai ouvert pour la première fois mon imac 27" (Le vierge, mais il comporte néanmoins les données de mon autre mac mais cachés sous forme de dossier); Le deuxième compte est à l'identique de celui de mon imac G5.
J'aimerai donc que mon deuxième compte soit mon unique compte.
Comment puis-je faire ?

Deuxième question : Dans iphoto (de mon imac 27" plusieurs problèmes : 
- Quand je double-clique sur une photo, la barre qui permet de passer d'une photo à l'autre n'est plus là.
-Pas de flèches pour naviguer entre les photos
-Je ne peux pas nommer les visages de ma photo.
je ne peux pas zoomer sur la photo (avec le curseur en bas à droite)

C'est fini pour les questions.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je mettrais mes dossiers du compte vierge dans le compte Partagé,
je rapatrierais les dossiers de Partagé dans le compte du G5,
puis dans Compte du G5 > Préférences Système > Comptes, je vérifierais que mon compte du G5 est bien admin, et je supprimerais le compte vierge.


Tu as migré un iPhoto de Tiger dans SL : il y a peut-être de la reinstall d'iLife à faire
= http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1042?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## grandile (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!



Ben pourquoi t'as autant de produits apple alors???

Mets toi à windaube!!!:rateau:


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2010)

Non, mais c'est bon.

Il est pris en charge :
http://forums.macg.co/le-bar-macg/j...le-yen-a-ras-le-bol-298150-5.html#post5403342


----------



## vanfred (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!



Bien sûr sûr Cher Tophe, 
D'autant que maintenant dans le monde de Windaube vous avez "Windows7" qui est vraiment très bien et très pointu, comme çà vous allez pouvoir vous asseoir dessus


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2010)

Bon, maintenant on arrête, hein ? Sinon ça va m'obliger à faire du ménage


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Bon, maintenant on arrête, hein ? Sinon ça va m'obliger à faire du ménage


 
Quant il s'agit de se mettre à travailler, les modos ne rigolent pas...  :love:


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

Sinon pour revenir dans le sujet 

je voudrais savoir si on peut classer (dans le finder) les fichiers en fonction du type et aussi du nom

En fait je voudrais voir les dossier en haut du finder quand je suis en mode list et garder un ordre alphabétique quand même pour les fichiers qui ne sont pas dans les dossiers du haut

Utilité importante pour mes films et pour mes fichier de cours ... 
merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Février 2010)

Menu "Présentation/Rangement" choisir le mode souhaité. Mais ce n'est pas les deux; ou type ou alphabétique.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Menu "Présentation/Rangement" choisir le mode souhaité. Mais ce n'est pas les deux; ou type ou alphabétique.



Oui jusqu'à la j'ai trouvé la preuve de mon screen mais je voudrais quand même bien faire les deux c'est possible sous windaube alors quand même


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Février 2010)

Avec  le pur finder, je ne pense pas que ce soit possible.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

mouarf ... ba je vais essayer de voir si je trouve une solution et sinon tant pis


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> mouarf ...


Commence par le mode Icônes : dans Présentation, choisis Rangement par Type.
Puis passe en mode Liste, et clique sur la colonne Type.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

Youpi ça marche !! merci


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (7 Mars 2010)

Une question : comment supprimer des fichiers qui reste dans ma corbeille (ne parte pas en cas de vidage de la corbeille même en sécurisé) je crois que ce sont des truc que j'ai supprimé de ma partition bootcamp depuis OsX
Un coup de pouce serait le bien venue car j'en est marre de voir ma corbeille pas vide alors qu'elle devrai l'être :rateau:


----------



## fantax (7 Mars 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Une question : comment supprimer des fichiers qui reste dans ma corbeille (ne parte pas en cas de vidage de la corbeille même en sécurisé) je crois que ce sont des truc que j'ai supprimé de ma partition bootcamp depuis OsX
> Un coup de pouce serait le bien venue car j'en est marre de voir ma corbeille pas vide alors qu'elle devrai l'être :rateau:



En redémarrant ton ordi ça ne donne rien? Sinon tu peux vider la corbeille en redémarrant depuis un DD externe ou depuis le DVD d'installation.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (7 Mars 2010)

non en redémarrant ça ne donne rien mais je vais essayer avec le DVD
je te redis surement demain parce que la j'ai du boulot :rateau:

Merci en tout cas


----------



## fantax (7 Mars 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> non en redémarrant ça ne donne rien mais je vais essayer avec le DVD
> je te redis surement demain parce que la j'ai du boulot :rateau:
> 
> Merci en tout cas



Ça devrait marcher. J'ai procédé ainsi lorsque j'ai eu le même pb que toi.
Bon boulot


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (11 Mars 2010)

Bon je dois surement avoir trop de mal mais je vois pas comment vider ma corbeille à partir du DVD ...
Je vais tester encre une fois car j'ai du temps aujourd'hui


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Mars 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Une question : comment supprimer des fichiers qui reste dans ma corbeille (ne parte pas en cas de vidage de la corbeille même en sécurisé) je crois que ce sont des truc que j'ai supprimé de ma partition bootcamp depuis OsX


Fais une recherche dans le forum à propos de "chkdsk",
ou lis ça : http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329662-263.html?tag=mfiredir


----------



## fantax (11 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Fais une recherche dans le forum à propos de "chkdsk",
> ou lis ça : http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10329662-263.html?tag=mfiredir


Salut
Tu démarres à partir du DVD contenant le système. Puis tu vides ta corbeille - qui doit contenir ces dossiers récalcitrants.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------




fantax a dit:


> Salut
> Tu démarres à partir du DVD contenant le système. Puis tu vides ta corbeille - qui doit contenir ces dossiers récalcitrants.


Heu! Je m'adressais à Splinter28:rose:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Mars 2010)

fantax a dit:


> Salut
> Tu démarres à partir du DVD contenant le système. Puis tu vides ta corbeille - qui doit contenir ces dossiers récalcitrants.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------
> ...


Tu as un bouton "Éditer" en bas de ton message, qui te permet de corriger. 

Mais je ne sais pas si Splinter est plus renseigné = tu n'expliques pas par où tu passes après avoir démarré sur le DVD


----------



## fantax (11 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as un bouton "Éditer" en bas de ton message, qui te permet de corriger.
> 
> Mais je ne sais pas si Splinter est plus renseigné = tu n'expliques pas par où tu passes après avoir démarré sur le DVD



Je crois que je me trompe. En démarrant à partir du DVD-système on doit tomber sur une NOUVELLE poubelle. Il faut donc rechercher dans les entrailles de l'autre système sa propre corbeille, pour la vider. J'ai dû faire cette opération déjà mais je ne me souviens plus de l'emplacement.
Si j'ai un moment je referai cette opération.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h30 ----------




Splinter28 a dit:


> Bon je dois surement avoir trop de mal mais je vois pas comment vider ma corbeille à partir du DVD ...
> Je vais tester encre une fois car j'ai du temps aujourd'hui



Si tu peux sortir les fichiers récalcitrants de ta corbeille et les placer sur le bureau, en redémarrant à partir du DVD système, tu pourras les placer dans la nouvelle poubelle et les effacer. (S'ils n'apparaissent pas sur le nouveau bureau tu les trouveras dans Maison/bureau du système antérieur.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Mars 2010)

Tu dois mélanger. 

La manuvre que tu décris se fait à partir d'un autre OS X : ou un nouveau Système installé par le DVD sur un disque externe, ou un autre Système (un DDE ou un Mac).
Et elle fonctionne surtout pour les fichiers OS X récalcitrants, 
pas pour les fichiers Bootcamp-Windows, que je sache.

= on ne voit ni le Bureau, ni la Corbeille quand on démarre du DVD d'install.


----------



## fantax (11 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu dois mélanger.
> 
> La manuvre que tu décris fonctionne surtout pour les fichiers OS X récalcitrants,
> pas pour les fichiers Bootcamp-Windows, que je sache.
> ...


là je déclare forfait.

Alors


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (11 Mars 2010)

Merci pour ces info François je vais regarder tout ça maintenant que j'ai une piste 
Pour info supplémentaire j'ai déjà essayer de remettre les fichiers mais impossibles ... pas de restauration possible ... mais maintenant que je connais le problème je vais faire attention avec ça

En tout cas merci des infos je donne des news dès que possible


----------



## melody40 (11 Mars 2010)

bonjour,
j'ai un petit problem avec un logiciel c'est swift publisher et je n'arrive pas a ouvrir le dossier je l'ai télécharger et mis en place mais impossible d'aller plus loin que l'installation comment faire???


----------



## shenrone (12 Mars 2010)

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment on corrige les associations de fichier dan Snow leopard?
En l'occurrence il s'agit des fichier vidéo qui sont tous pas défaut associé a Quicktime et comme le logiciel n'a pas de préférence je n'arrive pas à changer ces associations.
La seule chose que je puisse faire pour l'instant c'est cliquer sur un fichier du clic droit et en allant sur ouvrir avec, lui indiquer VLC:mouais:


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2010)

En passant par la fenêtre d'information sur un tel fichier (cmd+i).


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (12 Mars 2010)

Merci pour mon problème tout est rentr dans l'ordre plus de fichier dans la corbeille .... enfin :rateau:


----------



## hike (15 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir ,
y'a 2 semaines je suis passé sur SL et je n'ai quasiment rien vu comme amélioration sur l'imac (24" ; version 8,1 ; 3,06GHz) , a part la réparation des autorisations qui est plus rapide ....... 
Alors j'ai lu les 104 pages de ce post .......

Quelques questions :
- qu'entendez-vous par système plus fluide !? 
(pour moi ça voudrais dire plus rapide , non ?)

- depuis le passage , je ne peut plus mettre de dossiers à la corbeille , je dois les supprimer directement . Bien que la casse "vider la corbeille en mode sécurisé" soit décoché (j'ai essayé en la cochant) .
Quand je suprime un dossier cette fenêtre s'ouvre : "Souhaitez-vous vraiment supprimer « zzz » ?
Cet élément sera immédiatement supprimé. Cette action est irréversible."

- j'ai actuellement 2 Go de ram , puis-je mettre une barrette de 1Go et une de 2 Go ?
(?)

Voilà , ce n'ai pas une réaction vindicative . Je ne m'attendais pas non plus à une amélioration fulgurante . Je ne suis pas non plus déçu d'être passé sur SL ....... juste un peu étonné du résultat


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (15 Mars 2010)

hike a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> y'a 2 semaines je suis passé sur SL et je n'ai quasiment rien vu comme amélioration sur l'imac (24" ; version 8,1 ; 3,06GHz) , a part la réparation des autorisations qui est plus rapide .......
> Alors j'ai lu les 104 pages de ce post .......
> 
> ...


je ne peut te répondre à propos de l'OS n'ayant pas connu les précédant 
en revanche pour l'ajout de barrette 2go + 1go c'est tout à fiat possible du moment que les barrettes soit compatible avec la carte mère de ton mac actuel


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2010)

hike a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> y'a 2 semaines je suis passé sur SL et je n'ai quasiment rien vu comme amélioration sur l'imac (24" ; version 8,1 ; 3,06GHz) , a part la réparation des autorisations qui est plus rapide .......
> Alors j'ai lu les 104 pages de ce post .......
> 
> ...


 Time Machine est fortement accéléré.
 Le Finder Cocoa est plus réactif
 Spotlight plus rapide et plus souple
 Les autorisations : Apple est revenue vers une procédure telle qu'on l'a connue sur Tiger
 Une méthode de réinstallation plus simple
 Les onglets dans le Terminal
 Aperçu 5 nouvelles fonctions et méthodes
 Gestion des périphériques : pilotes d'impression et de numérisation intégrés
 64 bits
 Safari => gestion des plug-ins
 QuickTimeX (ok, encore un peu basic, mais excellent lecteur)
 différentes petites améliorations et options disséminées dans l'interface

Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard est plus rapide, plus réactif et plus stable que Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard. Il existe encore quelques bugs mais on peut les mettre sur la relative jeunesse du système.

Pour ton problème de corbeille : Finder>Préférences>Avancée>Avertir avant de vider la corbeille (décocher). En cas de refut persistant, supprimer ~/Bibliothèque/com.apple.Finder.plist

Maintenant, je répète ce que j'ai dis ici même il y a quelques mois => privilégiez une clean install à la mise à jour. Laissez ça au discourt marketing d'Apple. Nouvel OS => Nouvelle installation.


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> &#8212; Time Machine est fortement accéléré.
> &#8212; Le Finder Cocoa est plus réactif
> &#8212; Spotlight plus rapide et plus souple
> &#8212; Les autorisations : Apple est revenue vers une procédure telle qu'on l'a connue sur Tiger
> ...



Signé "_Un vendeur agrée Apple_"


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Signé "_Un vendeur agrée Apple_"



Non seulement t'es inutile mais en plus tu écris des choses inexactes. Je ne suis pas employé par Apple ou par une entreprise en relation avec elle.

On n'est pas dans le bar, encore moins dans la salle de jeu. Cette partie du forum est consacrée aux problèmes techniques.

Tu as été drôle, un temps, maintenant tu es simplement pénible.


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Mars 2010)

Il existe encore des personnes qui interprètent tout au pied de la lettre&#8230; Affligeant 
En lisant ton avant dernière intervention, (je ne vais pas m'attarder sur la dernière) j'ai eu l'impression de lire une personne qui recrache bien sagement le discours marketing de la pomme. Ton argumentaire est très désiquilibré et de manière fort volontaire. Pourquoi lister les avantages de l'OS et simplement dire "quelques bugs", et pourquoi ne pas lister également les bogues. Par exemple :

- Problèmes Airport,
- Safari => mauvaise gestion de Flash,
- Spaces instable,
- etc.



> Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard est plus rapide, plus réactif et plus stable que Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard. Il existe encore quelques bugs mais on peut les mettre sur la relative jeunesse du système.



Système qui se veut dans la continuité de Leopard (d'après Apple hein). Donc bon, l'argument de la relative jeunesse de l'OS 
Quant à ta remarque de stabilité&#8230;



> Tu as été drôle, un temps



Ca me réconforte, je suis soulagé, j'me sens beaucoup mieux à vrai dire.
Aller ma place est au bar, je vous laisse&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Il existe encore des personnes qui interprètent tout au pied de la lettre&#8230; Affligeant
> En lisant ton avant dernière intervention, (je ne vais pas m'attarder sur la dernière) j'ai eu l'impression de lire une personne qui recrache bien sagement le discours marketing de la pomme. Ton argumentaire est très désiquilibré et de manière fort volontaire. Pourquoi lister les avantages de l'OS et simplement dire "quelques bugs", et pourquoi ne pas lister également les bogues. Par exemple :
> 
> - Problèmes Airport,
> ...


C'est toi qui est affligeant, tant par tes interventions dans les actualités que par ces parasitages des fils techniques.

Ce qui est manifestement orienté, c'est ton dénigrement volontaire et encore une fois sans objet ici de la gamme Apple.

Problèmes Airports ? Qui ? Quoi ? Où ? Sur les bornes et Time Capsules jusqu'à une récente révision => rien à voir avec Mac OS X 10.6. Sur mes machines, aucune diminution de performance depuis que je suis passé à Snow Leopard.

Le Flash et Safari ? Ce n'est pas propre à une version de Mac OS X. Va te plaindre chez Adobe (ça nous fera des vacances).

Spaces Instables ? Tu viens de l'inventer celle-là. Spaces fonctionne parfaitement. Que ce soit sur Mac OS X 10.5 ou Mac OS X 10.6.

Tu fais de cas isolés des généralités, tu mélanges différents problèmes sans aucun rapports entre eux, tu témoignes aussi d'une ignorance crasse de ce qu'est Mac OS X Snow Leopard par vis-à-vis du précédant opus. "Dans la continuité" dis-tu. Non, pauvre niez, une refonte complète de son code et l'introduction de nouvelles technologies logicielles.

Quant à mon supposé "discours marketing", il t'a échappé que, contrairement à ce que montre Apple dans ses démonstrations, je préconise une installation au propre de l'OS.

Je poste pour essayer d'aider les gens et donner une information *objective* en fonction de *mes propres constatations*. Là, une référence de fonctionnement normal de l'OS pour hike *afin qu'il puisse comparer* avec ce qu'il constate sur sa machine. Le but n'est pas "achète" &#8212; c'est déjà fait, il a un Mac et Snow Leopard &#8212; mais "voilà comment c'est Snow Leopard et si tu n'as pas ça, c'est qu'il y a un problème". Et j'avance même une solution possible : Installation au propre plutôt que la simple mise à niveau. On a d'ailleurs déjà démontré dans ce fil qu'il est préférable de faire table rase de Leopard.

Stabilité de Mac OS X 10.6, oui. De ton état mental, j'ai un gros doute. Car qu'est-ce que tu fais parmi nous depuis quelques mois à part chercher n'importe quel prétexte pour dénigrer la gamme Apple et ses utilisateurs ? T'as rien d'autre à faire de ta vie ? Même en mode Troll, tu n'es qu'un gros bug.

Je m'en contre-fiche si ça ne vient pas encore une fois parasiter les forum techniques.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2010)

Un peu de lecture => John Syracusa : Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard


----------



## hike (16 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour ton problème de corbeille : Finder>Préférences>Avancée>Avertir avant de vider la corbeille (décocher). En cas de refut persistant, supprimer ~/Bibliothèque/com.apple.Finder.plist



Merci pour les explications . Aperçu en particulier (je n'avais pas remarqué les petits plus ).
Je ne me sert pas de Time machine ni de Quick time  ni du Terminal et  ni de Safari (j'suis sur Camino) 
Pour Spotlight , honnêtement je ne vois pas la différence avant/après .

Finder>Préférences>Avancée>Avertir avant de vider la corbeille (décocher)  ===> Le problème persiste .

Je ne comprend pas :  supprimer ~/Bibliothèque/com.apple.Finder.plist


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2010)

hike a dit:


> Merci pour les explications . Aperçu en particulier (je n'avais pas remarqué les petits plus ).
> Je ne me sert pas de Time machine ni de Quick time  ni du Terminal et  ni de Safari (j'suis sur Camino)
> Pour Spotlight , honnêtement je ne vois pas la différence avant/après .
> 
> ...



Oups ! J'ai mangé une partie du chemin. :rose:

~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.finder.plist

Tu vas dans le dossier "Preferences" de la Bibliothèque de ton compte. Là tu trouves ce fichier com.apple.finder.plist, et tu le mets à la corbeille.

Tu relances le Finder => Pomme>Forcer à quitter
ou tu redémarres.

Attention, il te faudra refaire certains réglages.

Etrange... chez moi ça fonctionne... bien que je préfère l'avertissement de sécurité (l'autre jour j'ai ainsi évité d'effacer un truc important).

J'aurais pu aussi évoquer Exposé dans le Dock et la navigation dans le mode grille de Stacks. Une belle amélioration par rapport à ce qui se faisait avec Leopard.

Spotlight plus réactif, je l'ai constaté de suite. Maintenant, c'est aussi en fonction d'où on part. Ton iMac 24" était sans doute déjà plus véloce que mon Early 2006. Le gain est donc moins évident. Au fait, quand je parle de Spotlight, c'est plus de la fenêtre Finder (l'ancien cmd-F) et des dossiers intelligents que de la petite loupe dans la barre de menu.

Pareil pour QuickLook, dont je suis un grand utilisateur, j'ai immédiatement senti une différence dans le temps d'affichage. D'ailleurs, le bricolage que j'effectuais pour les mkv sur Leopard n'a plus lieu d'être avec Snow.

Un bémol, temporaire car 10.6.3 doit le corriger dans quelques jours, on a montré que les drivers Nvidia étaient moins optimisés pour 10.6.2 que pour 10.5.8 avec des résultats en recul sur certains tests. Apple n'est pas totalement maître de cet aspect et c'est toujours l'inconvénient à essuyer les plâtres d'un nouveau système.

Bon, pour 29&#8364; on ne va pas chipoter et le matou ne pourra que se bonifier au cours de l'année.


----------



## hike (16 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu vas dans le dossier "Preferences" de la Bibliothèque de ton compte. Là tu trouves ce fichier com.apple.finder.plist, et tu le mets à la corbeille.



Avant que je supprime définitivement ce fichier , je re-expose le pb : 
Quand je veut mettre un dossier à la corbeille il m'oblige à le supprimer de suite (sans passer par la corbeille , c'est ce-là qui me dérange). 

Donc si je supprime ce fichier je ne pourrais plus revenir en arrière ......
Donc vous me conseillez de détruire le fichier "com.apple.finder.plist" !?

Excusez-moi d'insister mais je préfère être sûr du coup .

(En gardant le message qui me prévient quand je veut vider la corbeille)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Mars 2010)

hike a dit:


> Quand je veut mettre un dossier à la corbeille il m'oblige à le supprimer de suite (sans passer par la corbeille , c'est ce-là qui me dérange).


Ça se résoud souvent avec le Terminal, dans sa session admin munie d'un mot de passe, avec :
	
	



```
sudo chown hike:admin ~/.Trash
```
 (tu devras alors taper, en aveugle,  le mot de passe admin)

quand le nom abrégé de ton compte est "hike".


----------



## hike (16 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça se résoud souvent avec le Terminal, dans sa session admin munie d'un mot de passe, avec :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marche pas : après avoir tapé "sudo chown ......" quand il me demande le mot de passe , ben les lettres frappées ne s'inscrivent pas , et il me redemande mon mdp .......


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (16 Mars 2010)

hike a dit:


> Marche pas : après avoir tapé "sudo chown ......" quand il me demande le mot de passe , ben les lettres frappées ne s'inscrivent pas , et il me redemande mon mdp .......



Quand tu tape un mp sur tout terminal de type unix le mp ne s'affiche pas
donc fait comme si et si ça ne marche toujours pas tu dois soit te tromper de mot de passe ou faire une faute de frappe


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2010)

La commande est plutôt :


```
sudo chown hike /Users/hike/.Trash
```

nota : je pars du principe que ton nom abrégé est hike. Tu dois inscrire à la place le nom de ta petite maison s'il est différent.

Mais ce problème a déjà été traité avec succès. La procédure complète se trouve sur le forum. Si quelqu'un la retrouve...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Mars 2010)

Sur le forum : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/ma-corbeille-se-vide-toute-seule-143758.html

La procédure complète : http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10330180-263.html?tag=mfiredir


----------



## hike (16 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La commande est plutôt :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Merci à vous tous , c'est redevenu normal : tout à l'heure je n'avais pas fais un redémarrage (j'ai plus l'habitude de "suspendre l'activité") ........


D'après vous , comme je trouve la machine un peu "lente" , et qu'à mon sens je n'ai pas remarqué un changement flagrant en passant à SL 10.6.2 ; le fait d'ajouter 1 Go de ram améliorerait -il le résultat pour faire mieux tourner SL !? 
Ou alors , attendre la version 10.6.3 !? (mais ça j'y crois pas)


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Sur le forum : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/ma-corbeille-se-vide-toute-seule-143758.html
> 
> La procédure complète : http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10330180-263.html?tag=mfiredir



La commande donnée en 2006 par Supermoquette n'est plus valable en l'état pour Snow Leopard. Les droits ont changé en 10.6 => nomabrege : lecture et écriture ; everyone : accès interdit


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La commande donnée en 2006 par Supermoquette n'est plus valable en l'état pour Snow Leopard. Les droits ont changé en 10.6 => nomabrege : lecture et écriture ; everyone : accès interdit


Ouais, il y a une impasse sur le Groupe depuis 10.5 : j'aurais dû me contenter d'un 
	
	



```
sudo chown hike ~/.Trash
```
 (en tapant "hike:admin", je me disais "mais qu'est-ce qu'admin vient faire là ?" : j'avais oublié les permissions de Tiger&#8230



 Apple D propose aussi un 
	
	



```
sudo chown $UID ~/.Trash
```
.
(qu'il complète par un chmod 700 (u+rwx), puisque le dossier .Trash a été recréé par un mkdir : ça, tu le sais aussi = ce n'est pas pour toi que je l'écris   )


----------



## Scalounet (17 Mars 2010)

bonjour toutes et tous 

je n'arrive pas trouver s'il est possible de rendre le dock transparent, savez vous si c'est possible sous SL ? 

par avance merci


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2010)

Va voir dans le forum Customisation.


----------



## jack007 (29 Mars 2010)

1 - si je copie mes applis sans passer par TM, juste glisser et déposer sur un dd externe, et j'installe SL en mode écraser et installer, est ce que je pourrais réinstaller les applis (compatible SL) par la suite en les deposant dans mon dossier appli ?

2 - combien de espace dd on gagne entre archiver et installer et écraser et installer?

merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2010)

jack007 a dit:


> 1 - si je copie mes applis sans passer par TM, juste glisser et déposer sur un dd externe, et j'installe SL en mode écraser et installer, est ce que je pourrais réinstaller les applis (compatible SL) par la suite en les deposant dans mon dossier appli ?



Probablement que non, mais en fait ça dépend de l'application.

Certaines s'installent par glisser déposer, donc ce que tu proposes devrait fonctionner.
D'autres s'installent via un installateur spécifique qui installe à la fois l'application et d'autres fichiers, dans différents dossiers (Bibliothèque, de ta maison ou du disque dur, par ex.). Pour celles là, ta proposition ne fonctionnera pas.

Donc le mieux est systématiquement de repartir des CD / DVD / fichiers dmg originaux de tes applications.


----------



## jack007 (29 Mars 2010)

merci 

oui c'est logique et pour ma 2 ème question pas de réponse ?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2010)

jack007 a dit:


> merci
> 
> oui c'est logique et pour ma 2 ème question pas de réponse ?



Elle est mal formulée, ou du moins, elle résulte d'une méconnaissance de ces procédures.

Archiver et installer => créé un nouveau système et conserve les réglages et données des différents comptes. Un dossier "Previous system" est créé qu'on pourra effacer via la corbeille.

Mac OS X : à propos de la fonction Archiver et Installer

Effacer et installer : c'est le grand ménage. Le système est effacé complètement, avec ses données et ses réglages. Tout est à refaire ou à importer à l'aide de l'assistant de migration.

Nota bene : Mac OS X 10.6 ne fonctionne plus comme cela. L'installation par défaut conserve les données et réglages. Aucun "Previous system" n'est créé. Pour effacer et installer il faut procéder via l'utilitaire de disque du DVD.

Dans tous les cas, il faudra encore procéder aux mises à jour.

Concernant le gain de place, un fois le "Previous system" effacé, il dépend de ce que vous avez choisi ou non d'installer (langues, gestionnaires d'impression, programmes optionnels, polices, etc).


----------



## jack007 (29 Mars 2010)

si je fais une sauvegarde TM avec léopard et je fais écraser et installer SL, pourrais je récupérer mes données (applis et docs) après via TM

autrement dit "sauvegarde léo est elle compatible SL"

si oui faudra t il installer à nouveau iLife ou c'est récupérable aussi. et pour la bibliothèque de iTunes, c'est pareil c'est récupérable de ma sauvegarde

merci encore pour vos réponses (moonwalker et sly) et désolé pour toutes ces questions


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2010)

Il vous sera demandé si vous voulez importer vos données depuis un autre Mac ou une sauvegarde Time Machine.

Mon conseil : récupérez les réglages et les données de compte mais pas les applications. Réinstallez-les une fois le système mis à jour.

La bibliothèque iTunes et la bibliothèque iPhoto sont des données de compte, comme les messages de Mail et les réglages et signets de Safari.

N'oubliez pas de cocher QuickTime 7 dans les options d'installation. Vous en aurez sans doute rapidement besoin.


----------



## leonore (11 Avril 2010)

Bon j'ai un problème je sais pas si c'est parce que je suis pas douée avec les ordinateurs ou que je suis incapable de suivre une notice mais je me renseigne quand même. j'ai un macbook pro version 10.5, j'ai eu une mise à jour d'itune à télécharger et depuis je ne peux plus accéder à mon itune store puisque il recquière la nouvelle version de safari que je ne peux installer non plus puisque qu'elle recquière la nouvelle version de Mac OSX mais je ne sais pas comment avoir cette mise à jour. Si celle ci est payante, comment récupérer mon ancienne version d'itune pour réaccéder à itune store ??


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2010)

leonore a dit:


> Bon j'ai un problème je sais pas si c'est parce que je suis pas douée avec les ordinateurs ou que je suis incapable de suivre une notice mais je me renseigne quand même. j'ai un macbook pro version 10.5, j'ai eu une mise à jour d'itune à télécharger et depuis je ne peux plus accéder à mon itune store puisque il recquière la nouvelle version de safari que je ne peux installer non plus puisque qu'elle recquière la nouvelle version de Mac OSX mais je ne sais pas comment avoir cette mise à jour. Si celle ci est payante, comment récupérer mon ancienne version d'itune pour réaccéder à itune store ??



Safari 4.0.5 est parfaitement compatible Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard. 

Pas de panique.

Le problème avec iTunes, c'est qu'il repose en partie sur le WebKit.framework et que celui-ci est mis à jour lors des mises à jour de Safari.

Donc :

1. Vous assurer que votre Mac OS X 10.5.8 est à jour pour les mise à jour de sécurité (indispensable pour installer Safari 4.0.5). La mise à jour de Sécurité 2010-002 est la dernière en date et elle comprend tous les correctifs depuis 10.5.8.
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1021

2. Télécharger et installer Safari 4.0.5 pour Leopard
http://www.apple.com/safari/download/

3. Télécharger et installer iTune 9.1
http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/

4. Télécharger et installer QuickTime 7.6.6 pour Leopard
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL761

Normalement, en lançant la mise à jour de logiciel, vous auriez du obtenir tout cela.


----------



## leonore (12 Avril 2010)

Justement cette mise à jour ne fonctionne pas, j'ai essayé au moins 10 fois et le téléchargement n'avance pas !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2010)

leonore a dit:


> Justement cette mise à jour ne fonctionne pas, j'ai essayé au moins 10 fois et le téléchargement n'avance pas !



Si mise à jour de logiciel ne fonctionne pas, c'est qu'il y a un problème sur votre machine.

Faire un contrôle du disque dur => /Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque

Passez donc par les liens qui sont indiqués.

Vérifiez aussi s'il n'y a pas quelque chose qui traîne dans /Bibliothèque/Updates

[nota : ne pas confondre /Bibliothèque ; ~/Bibliothèque et /Système/Bibliothèque ]


----------



## leonore (12 Avril 2010)

Je dois faire quoi dans utilitaire de disque ? et je ne vois pas de quels liens vous voulez parler, et je dois vérifier mes téléchargements, mais comment je sais s'ils sont mauvais pour l'ordinateur ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2010)

leonore a dit:


> Je dois faire quoi dans utilitaire de disque ? et je ne vois pas de quels liens vous voulez parler, et je dois vérifier mes téléchargements, mais comment je sais s'ils sont mauvais pour l'ordinateur ?



Blonde ? :mouais: 

Les liens vers les téléchargements Apple dans le post #2097

Vous cliquez dessus et vous arrivez sur les pages pour télécharger les dmg des programmes correspondants.


Mais avant : Utilitaires de disque > Onglet S.O.S. > Vérifiez le disque (le bouton en bas à droite)

Ensuite vous allez voir s'il n'y a rien qui traîne dans /Bibliothèque/Updates


----------



## shenrone (16 Avril 2010)

Petite question depuis ce soir lorsque je met un fichier dans la corbeille il n'apparaît plus et disparait automatiquement, ou me prévient via un message que le fichier sera définitivement supprimé et que donc il n'apparaitra pas dans la corbeille....:mouais:

Une idée du soucis?


----------



## fantax (16 Avril 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Petite question depuis ce soir lorsque je met un fichier dans la corbeille il n'apparaît plus et disparait automatiquement, ou me prévient via un message que le fichier sera définitivement supprimé et que donc il n'apparaitra pas dans la corbeille....:mouais:
> 
> Une idée du soucis?



Pareil pour moi depuis quelques temps. Je ne sais pas à quoi attribuer cette fantaisie subite.


----------



## Fìx (16 Avril 2010)

fantax a dit:


> Pareil pour moi depuis quelques temps. Je ne sais pas à quoi attribuer cette fantaisie subite.



Eu aussi au tout départ de Snow Léopard.... puis ça s'est réglé ensuite... 

Ptêt suite à la réparation des autorisations... (?)


----------



## Dead head (16 Avril 2010)

Parfois, le simple fait de redémarrer la session corrige ce problème.


----------



## iDiot (20 Avril 2010)

Je rencontre un gros soucis avec mon iMac Alu C2D sous 10.6.3 et je subodore la dernière mise à jour d'être en cause. Après avoir tenté de résoudre la chose de diverses manières et 2 jours d'accalmie (je pensais être sorti d'affaire), revla qu'il se remet pas à me balancer des écrans noirs sans raison.

Ma question est: une ré-installation de SL via le DVD va-t'elle me faire une clean install sans me laisser le choix, aurai-je le choix entre la clean et la soft ou sera-t'elle soft d'office?

J'aimerai être sûr avant de me lancer, même si le backup de mes données sensibles est déjà fait.


----------



## perleon (20 Avril 2010)

J'en suis au moins à la cinquième installation (je ne compte plus)!
La première avec la méthode des infirmières qui vous changent les draps sans vous sortir du lit.
Ensuite, évidemment, le support d'Apple vous dit qu'il vaut mieux tout virer et repartir à zéro.
16 heures pour refaire mon disque dur en repartant à zéro.
Je recommence le coup des 16 heures, mais en partitionnant le disque pour séparer mes dossiers du système.
Rien ne change: Snow Leopard est globalement plus lent que Leopard, surtout pour l'ouverture de gros fichiers avec Aperçu (photos de 120 Mo) ou mon logiciel de son (concerts de 3 à 4 Go).
De plus, il donne des estimations de temps et des poids de fichiers complètement fantaisistes.
J'ai fini par l'installer sur un disque externe bootable, et réinstaller Léopard sur ma machine.

Sur un disque neuf, pas de changement de comportement de SL., donc ça ne vient pas du disque interne.
Sur mon disque interne, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
En comparant les informations du moniteur d'activité avec Leopard ou SL, pendant l'utilisation de mon logiciel de son (bouffeur d'énergie), je trouve les mêmes résultats: entre 21 et 25% du processeur, et plus de 50% de mémoire disponible.

Le support d'Apple a mis le nez à distance dans ma machine pour essayer de diagnostiquer ce qui ne va pas (j'attends le résultat), car il n'y a pas de raisons: des ingénieurs du son qui ont Snow Léopard sur la même machine que moi m'ont dit qu'ils n'avaient aucun problème. 

Mais si je vous écris, c'est parce que je viens de découvrir une nouveauté de taille, dans Snow Leoprd: 1 Ko ne vaut plus 1024, mais 1000 octets; 1 Mo ne vaut plus 1024, mais 1000 Ko; 1 Go ne vaut plus 1024, mais 1000 Mo, etc.
Apple aurait pu prévenir! J'aurais compris pourquoi SL m'indique des poids de fichiers faux!
Ça promet, pour passer mes enregistrements de leurs concerts aux musiciens équipés d'autres systèmes!

J'ai cherché si cette question était déjà sur ces pages, mais je me suis arrêté en tombant sur une dispute (stérile, comme toutes les disputes).

Cordialement,
pl.
Configuration: MacBook Pro 17" Intel Core duo, 2 Go de RAM, OSX 10.5.8 (et SL à jour sur HD externe).


----------



## Rez2a (20 Avril 2010)

perleon a dit:


> Mais si je vous écris, c'est parce que je viens de découvrir une nouveauté de taille, dans Snow Leoprd: 1 Ko ne vaut plus 1024, mais 1000 octets; 1 Mo ne vaut plus 1024, mais 1000 Ko; 1 Go ne vaut plus 1024, mais 1000 Mo, etc.
> Apple aurait pu prévenir! J'aurais compris pourquoi SL m'indique des poids de fichiers faux!
> Ça promet, pour passer mes enregistrements de leurs concerts aux musiciens équipés d'autres systèmes!



Comme Linux (du moins Ubuntu dont je suis sûr), Snow Leopard affiche des tailles de fichiers en "Kio", "Mio", "Gio" (Kibioctets, Gibioctets etc.).
Wikipedia en parlera mieux que moi :



> Traditionnellement, lorsqu'ils sont appliqués aux octets, les préfixes « kilo », « méga », « giga », etc., ne représentent pas un multiple de 1 000, mais un multiple de 2e10 = 1 024. Cependant cette tradition viole les normes en vigueur pour les autres unités, y compris le bit, et n'est même pas appliquée uniformément aux octets, notamment dans la mesure de la capacité des disques durs. Une nouvelle norme a donc été créée pour noter les multiples de 2e10 = 1 024 : les « kibi », « mébi », « gibi », etc.
> [...]
> Cette distinction est d'ailleurs utilisée depuis longtemps par les fabricants de disques durs. Le fait que l'usage de préfixes en puissances de 10 permette d'afficher commercialement des capacités supérieures à celles données par les puissances de 2 peut introduire une erreur d'appréciation de la part d'utilisateurs non avertis. Ainsi, un disque dur de 100 gigaoctets (100×10e9 octets) contient le même nombre (à l'erreur d'arrondi près) d'octets qu'un disque de 93,13 gibioctets (93,13×2e30 octets).



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octet


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Avril 2010)

perleon a dit:


> Apple aurait pu prévenir!


Il l'a fait, avant le 31/08/09 : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2419?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## pénéqué (21 Avril 2010)

oui, je vient d'avoir mon iMac 27" i5 et rosetta fonctionne.


----------



## -Bruno- (3 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Petite question qui ne m'empêche pas de dormir la nuit mais qui a ce côté agaçant qui fait qu'on aimerait tout de même bien la réponse.
J'ai acheté le magazine compétence mac n.10 qui comprend un article appelé "snow leopard 50 trucs et astuces". Une de ces astuces, la 10ème page 61, est "valider avec la touche espace".
IL y est expliquer que quand une fenêtre qui nécessite une réponse apparait, on peut avec la touche Tab passer au choix secondaire ( qui est alors entouré d'un liseret bleu) et valider ce choix avec la touche espace.
Je constate que chez moi, la touche tab n'a aucun effet, pas plus que la touche espace.
Enter par contre valide bien le choix principal.
Une idée du pourquoi?
Merci d'avance et bonne journée à tous.

Bruno


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 

Tu as posé ta question à un bon endroit 

mais la réponse est encore ailleurs = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/navigation-au-clavier-303719.html


----------



## -Bruno- (3 Mai 2010)

Grand merci à toi FrançoisMacG 

Et carton rouge à compétence mac pour son astuce incomplète!


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mai 2010)

leonore a dit:


> Je dois faire quoi dans utilitaire de disque ?



Ça : 






Si la vérification du disque donne des erreurs -> démarrer sur le DVD de Léopard et procéder de manière identique mais en choisissant "réparer" (c'est impossible de réparer le disque sur lequel tourne un système depuis ce système, il faut donc passer par le DVD).
Si la vérification du disque ne donne aucune erreur passer à l'étape 2. Là par contre, c'est l'inverse : on met "réparer" directement et on ne lance JAMAIS ça depuis le DVD).
Bref : on répare les autorisations (ou permissions) depuis le système, mais on répare le disque (pas la même chose) depuis le DVD, jamais l'inverse.


----------



## shenrone (6 Juin 2010)

Est ce qu'il est possible de réduire le disque dur principal (avec SL installé dessus) d'un MacBook pro sans effacer son contenu pour obtenir une seconde partition de sauvegarde?

Car  via l'utilitaire de disque toute action sur ce disque signal via un message que tout ce qui se trouve dessus risque d'être effacé...:mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Juin 2010)

Il faut que tu démarres sur le DVD d'install SL (ou sur un clone de ton SL) pour en utiliser l'Utilitaire de Disque 
(= on ne repartitionne pas un Disque Interne avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du Mac !),

et que tu passes par l'onglet "Partitionner" et son bouton +.


Une sauvegarde du Mac (clone ou TM) est conseillée avant de se lancer, au cas où. 


Et un partitionnement du Disque Interne pour ajouter une partition Windows se fait plutôt avec l'utilitaire "Assistant Bootcamp".


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Et faire des backups sur une partition n'est pas une bonne idée : si le disque dur crashe, tu perds tout, c'est mieux un disque externe.


----------



## S.Jobs (6 Juin 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et faire des backups sur une partition n'est pas une bonne idée : si le disque dur crashe, tu perds tout, c'est mieux un disque externe.


Shenrone a pose la question pour moi puisque je lui ai demande hier.
Je ne souhaite pas faire de la nouvelle partition une partition time machine mais juste un disque ou stocker mes librairie image, musique et video pour ne pas avoir a tout retransferer lorsque je réinstalle le système.:rateau:


----------



## Dead head (6 Juin 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Shenrone a pose la question pour moi puisque je lui ai demande hier.
> Je ne souhaite pas faire de la nouvelle partition une partition time machine mais juste un disque ou stocker mes librairie image, musique et video pour ne pas avoir a tout retransferer lorsque je réinstalle le système.:rateau:



Quel est l'intérêt ou quel est le besoin de réinstaller le système ? Il y a des années (peut-être une dizaine) que je n'ai pas eu à faire une telle manipulation.


----------



## S.Jobs (6 Juin 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt ou quel est le besoin de réinstaller le système ? Il y a des années (peut-être une dizaine) que je n'ai pas eu à faire une telle manipulation.



Je viens de Windows et sur PC c'est une nécessite si tu veux garder un système rapide...
Avec 7 le partitionnement ou la réduction de la taille d'un disque peut se faire par l'utilitaire de gestion des DD, je pensais que sous SL aussi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Shenrone a pose la question pour moi puisque je lui ai demande hier.
> Je ne souhaite pas faire de la nouvelle partition une partition time machine mais juste un disque ou stocker mes librairie image, musique et video pour ne pas avoir a tout retransferer lorsque je réinstalle le système.:rateau:



Tu cherches inutilement la complication, entre autres parce que réinstaller le système, tu ne fais pas ça tous les 4 matins et qu'avec l'assistant de migration de Mac OS X, c'est un jeu d'enfant de tout remettre en place.

Donc plutôt que de t'embêter avec ça, je te conseille plutôt de faire des sauvegardes sur un disque dur externe avec Time Machine et/ou un clone.



S.Jobs a dit:


> Je viens de Windows et sur PC c'est une nécessite si tu veux garder un système rapide...



Avec Mac OS X on s'en passe très bien.

Le seul moment où ça peut présenter un intérêt, c'est lors de l'installation d'une nouvelle version de Mac OS X où, au lieu d'une installation standard, tu fais ce qu'on appelle une clean install, installation avec formatage du disque dur (puis récupération des données à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un clone, sur un disque dur externe, avec l'assistant de migration).



S.Jobs a dit:


> Avec 7 le partitionnement ou la réduction de la taille d'un disque peut se faire par l'utilitaire de gestion des DD, je pensais que sous SL aussi



Avec Snow Leopard, c'est possible, avec Utilitaire de disque, au moins pour les disques durs externes.


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Juin 2010)

Salut à tous !

J'ai une question qui me turlupine :

Il paraît que iLife '08 est incompatible avec Snow Leopard... Admettons...
Mais ceux qui possèdent Leopard avec iLife '08, il doit bien en exister non ?

Alors ceux-là doivent obligatoirement passer par la Mac Box Set aussi ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Fìx (15 Juin 2010)

J'vérifierai en rentrant, mais j'ai SL et iLife'08 chez moi et je crois que tout fonctionne normalement....  (j'les utilise pas souvent en même temps faut dire... :rose: )


En tout cas, j'avais pas encore entendu parler de cette incompatibilité..


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Juin 2010)

Ah ok :mouais:

Le pire, c'est que j'habite à Bordeaux (non c'est pas ça le pire ), et que dans 2 iConcept différents, ils ne me disent pas la même chose...

1er iConcept : Pas de problème entre SL et iLife '08, '08 hein ? parce que '06 y aura des problèmes !

2ème iConcept : SL = iLife '09, pas d'autres alternatives, que vous soyez sur Tiger ou Leopard...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2010)

Il me semble qu'iLife '08 est compatible avec Snow Leopard. En revanche, pour que ça fonctionne, il faut avoir ses applications à jour.

Mais, comme tu es sous Tiger, tu es sensé acheter la Mac Box Set, qui comprend iLife '09, pour passer à Snow Leopard, la version SL seul à 29 euros étant réservé à ceux qui sont sous Leopard.

Voilà sans doute pourquoi tu as eu 2 versions différentes selon les magasins iConcept.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2010)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Mais ceux qui possèdent Leopard avec iLife '08, il doit bien en exister non ?



Ben oui, je 
Achat de SL à 29; en fait j'ai pris la version family à 49. En toute légalité


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Il me semble qu'iLife '08 est compatible avec Snow Leopard. En revanche, pour que ça fonctionne, il faut avoir ses applications à jour.
> 
> Mais, comme tu es sous Tiger, tu es sensé acheter la Mac Box Set, qui comprend iLife '09, pour passer à Snow Leopard, la version SL seul à 29 euros étant réservé à ceux qui sont sous Leopard.
> 
> Voilà sans doute pourquoi tu as eu 2 versions différentes selon les magasins iConcept.



Non mais c'est pas pour moi! Je sais que je dois passer par la Mac Box Set moi 

Par contre, dans les 2 iconcept j'ai bien demandé si j'étais sur Léopard...
Bref, c'était une question réellement désintéressée et j'ai eu ma réponse par Fix78 et toi 

@ Sly : moi aussi j'utilise mon MB avec Tiger en toute légalité...

Je vous remercie pour vos sous entendu


----------



## jipidi (15 Juin 2010)

Passé directement de Tiger à snow léopard, je n'ai pas eu de problème avec la plupart de mes anciens logiciels, dont iphoto de Ilife 08. Mais attention lors du chargement de snow laopard, il y a un moment ou il fallait lui préciser de charger "rosetta" (je ne garantis pas l'orthographe) c'est un intermédiaire permettant de faire tourner (un peu moins vite il est vrai) certains logiciels anciens. Pas utile de payer plus. Mais je dois dire que j'ai été très satisfait des nouvelles fonctionnalités et de la souplesse de Ilife 09 lorsque je l'ai finalement chargé.
D'autre part, certains utilisent essentiellement des logiciels gratuits contributifs etc... qui présentent tous des mises à jours également gratos pour snow léopard, pourquoi s'en priver ? Par exemple Iwork ( livré dans le pack) ne m'est pas utile puisque mon openOffice gratos est plus performant que Iwork selon moi et remplace avantageusement Microsoft Office.




Simbouesse a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> J'ai une question qui me turlupine :
> 
> ...


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Juin 2010)

Merci de ton témoignage, mais je le dis et je le répète :
JE N'AI PAS L'INTENTION DE PASSER DE TIGER À SNOW LEOPARD "SAUVAGEMENT"

Merci quand même 


PS : jipidi ne le prends surtout pas personnellement


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Juin 2010)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Merci de ton témoignage, mais je le dis et je le répète :
> JE N'AI PAS L'INTENTION DE PASSER DE TIGER À SNOW LEOPARD "SAUVAGEMENT"
> 
> Merci quand même
> ...



Qu'y-a-t-il de sauvage de passer de TIGER à SNOW L ?

Non, mais ! j'hallucine !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Il me semble qu'iLife '08 est compatible avec Snow Leopard. En revanche, pour que ça fonctionne, il faut avoir ses applications à jour.


Pour visionner des vidéos dans iPhoto, il faut installer QuickTime 7 pour Snow Leopard. Comme Rosetta, il est bien d'y penser dès l'installation. Sinon pas de problème avec iLife'08.

Par contre, faîtes bien une clean install et n'upgradez pas directement de Tiger à Snow.


----------



## jipidi (15 Juin 2010)

Quand je suis passé de Panther à Tiger sur mon G4 je comptais faire un clean install mais en fait trop pressé j'ai chargé par dessus l'existant avec récupération des fichiers - Idem quand je suis passé de Tiger à Snow Léopard sur le Imac intell - Je ne le recommande pas mais je l'ai fait en supportant quelques désagréments mineurs vite règlés après quelques redémarrages et réparation des permissions.
Dans la maison outre l'imac qui est sour SL, il y a encore un Ibook G4 avec Tiger qui marche super ! Y a pas de dogme !






Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour visionner des vidéos dans iPhoto, il faut installer QuickTime 7 pour Snow Leopard. Comme Rosetta, il est bien d'y penser dès l'installation. Sinon pas de problème avec iLife'08.
> 
> Par contre, faîtes bien une clean install et n'upgradez pas directement de Tiger à Snow.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2010)

jipidi a dit:


> Quand je suis passé de Panther à Tiger sur mon G4 je comptais faire un clean install mais en fait trop pressé j'ai chargé par dessus l'existant avec récupération des fichiers - Idem quand je suis passé de Tiger à Snow Léopard sur le Imac intell - Je ne le recommande pas mais je l'ai fait en supportant quelques désagréments mineurs vite règlés après quelques redémarrages et réparation des permissions.
> Dans la maison outre l'imac qui est sour SL, il y a encore un Ibook G4 avec Tiger qui marche super ! Y a pas de dogme !



Si je conseille une installation au propre de SL plutôt que la mise à jour depuis Tiger c'est parce que j'ai testé les deux. Et aussi parce que j'ai conscience de tout ce qui sépare ces deux versions d'OS X.


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Juin 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Qu'y-a-t-il de sauvage de passer de TIGER à SNOW L ?
> 
> Non, mais ! j'hallucine !



Si tu avais suivi le fil tu aurais vu que mon message laissait penser que je passerai de Tiger à SL SANS passer par la Mac Box Set, voilà ce que "sauvagement" voulais dire


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Juin 2010)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Si tu avais suivi le fil tu aurais vu que mon message laissait penser que je passerai de Tiger à SL SANS passer par la Mac Box Set, voilà ce que "sauvagement" voulais dire



Et l'humour, alors !


----------



## Fìx (15 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'vérifierai en rentrant, mais j'ai SL et iLife'08 chez moi et je crois que tout fonctionne normalement....  (j'les utilise pas souvent en même temps faut dire... :rose: )
> 
> 
> En tout cas, j'avais pas encore entendu parler de cette incompatibilité..



Du coup.... inutile que j'me fatigue à tout ouvrir j'ai l'impression hein?!.... :rose:


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Juin 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et l'humour, alors !



 j'aime pas l'humour !!!!!! :mouais:

(par contre j'aime les smileys )




			
				Fix78 a dit:
			
		

> Du coup.... inutile que j'me fatigue à tout ouvrir j'ai l'impression hein?!....



Heu... oui


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Juin 2010)

Thank you for your contribution


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Thank you for your contribution



Tu parles aux bots maintenant?


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Juin 2010)

C'était ironique 

:mouais:

surtout inutile...


----------



## lebatteurdu69 (27 Juin 2010)

Question.

j'ai 2 disques Dur Western Digital, un de 250 go, et l'autre de 1To.

Celui de 250 Go est plein (formater en sensible la casse) etje transfert les données sur le 1to (MAC OS etendu), jusque la tout va bien, mais les .mkv et les .iso ne ce copie pas (code erreur 0)

Alors, ma question est simple : En quoi faut il le formater pour copier les MKV et les ISO? (Je pense donc que le Mac OS est l'équivalent du FAT32(?))


----------



## Bouboule177 (22 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

je voulais savoir si je pouvais installer la version 10.6.4 snow leopard sur mon Mac PPC G4 10.5.8 ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Juillet 2010)

Bouboule177 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> je voulais savoir si je pouvais installer la version 10.6.4 snow leopard sur mon Mac PPC G4 10.5.8 ?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses



Je ne crois pas que SL fonctionne sur PPC. Uniquement sur Intel. Mais, à vérifier pour éviter toute déconvenue (voir site Apple).


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juillet 2010)

Snow Leopard est un OS exclusivement Intel 32 et 64 bit. Les machines à base de PPC sont exclues de la migration vers Mac OS X 10.6.


----------



## Bouboule177 (22 Juillet 2010)

donc en gros si je veux avoir SL ou les prochaine version de mac je dois m'acheter un Mac intel ?


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2010)

Bouboule177 a dit:


> donc en gros si je veux avoir SL ou les prochaine version de mac je dois m'acheter un Mac intel ?



Exact! 


Mais rassure toi, beaucoup de gens continuent d'utiliser d'anciens systèmes et s'en portent comme un charme!


----------



## titifab (23 Juillet 2010)

bonjour ou bonsoir 

 j'ai acheter mon imac (ici au Québec ) chez un gros revendeur apple et la surprise pas de dvd d'instal osx donc j'y suis retourner et ils m'ont une copie d'un osx sans problème .

mon problème est le suivant je souhaite réinstaller mon mac ,donc je met le dvd et je double clic sur osx il me dit de redémarrer il redémarre ,et la surprise il ne le lance jamais en fait il démarre fait sa petite musique avec un écran gris puis écrans noir et il il redémarre et ceci sans arrêt 

j'ai essayer la touche alt je sélectionne le dvd osx et la toujours pareil ,j'ai fait un apple hardware test et tout est correct.

j'ai essayer la touche C au démarrage et ça ne fait rien , aussi cmd,alt,P+R il fait sa manip et il redémarre normalement.

ma question ; euh... :rateau: que faire si il se lance pas le dvd pour réinstaller
(je veux reinstaller car bootcamp a disparu,je soupçonne ma femme d'avoir fait une erreur  ) 

merci pour vos réponse
bonne journée a tout le monde


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Juillet 2010)

Que faire : retourner chez le revendeur et exiger une machine avec ses DVDs d'origine.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2010)

Question bête:
Désolé si jamais elle a déjà été posée je ne l'ai pas trouvé dans le fofo.
Snow Léopard, c'est quoi?
Un système d'exploitation, certes, mais que cela change t-il par rapport à Tiger ou Léopard, est-il nécessaire de l'installer et on l'installe grâce à un CD ou cela est t-il pret à utiliser sur tous les Mac Intel que l'on achète?

Merci pour votre réponse et désolé à ceux que ça agace de voir une question aussi bête sur le forum.

Salut!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juillet 2010)

Il est prêt à être utilisé sur tous les nouveaux Mac (Intel) que l'on vend aujourd'hui. 

Il apporte bien des améliorations par rapport à Tiger et Leopard, et est une porte vers l'avenir.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2010)

Ca marche, merci bien!


----------



## clem't (4 Août 2010)

Bonjours!
Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de récupérer la vidéo de bienvenue aux premier démarrage du mac ? merci


----------



## Rémi M (4 Août 2010)

Oui  ici


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2010)

Ce serait mieux d'indiquer où elle se trouve sur le disque dur.... car tout le monde l'a cette video sans forcément le savoir!

Dans le Finder taper cmd-Shift-G puis coller ce chemin d'accès:
/System/Library/CoreServices/Setup Assistant.app/Contents/Resources/TransitionSection.bundle/Contents/Resources/

On y trouve la video et en dessous (fichier mp3), la musique


----------



## clem't (4 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## jojo57 (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour je voulais savoir si il existait une version de Snow Leopard complete qui ne demande pas d'avoir au prealablement Tiger ou Leopard? En gros est ce que si j'ai un disque dur vierge de tout systeme sur mon macbook pro est ce que je peux l'installer? Mais est ce que Snow existe deja en version complete? telle est la question


----------



## Dead head (9 Août 2010)

Oui. Elle se trouve dans le commerce, notamment sur la boutique Apple en ligne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2010)

jojo57 a dit:


> Bonjour je voulais savoir si il existait une version de Snow Leopard complete qui ne demande pas d'avoir au prealablement Tiger ou Leopard? En gros est ce que si j'ai un disque dur vierge de tout systeme sur mon macbook pro est ce que je peux l'installer? Mais est ce que Snow existe deja en version complete? telle est la question



Mis à part peut-être les versions mise à jour pour Mac récemment achetés avant la sortie de la nouvelle version de Mac OS X (à 8 euros et quelques), les versions de Mac OS X vendues dans le commerce sont *toutes des versions complètes*.

Et avec ces versions là, soit tu fais une mise à jour simple, par-dessus l'existant soit une installation à côté, par archiver et installer (ce qui n'est plus possible avec Snow Leopard), ou une clean install (donc avec formatage du disque dur).

Puisque tu es sous Leopard, tu achètes la boîte à 29 euros et soit tu fais une mise à jour simple, soit tu fais une clean install.


----------



## Vladimok (11 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

(D'abord désolé si la question a déjà été abordé.)


Y a t-il la possibilité d'installer Leopard ou Snow Leopard à partir d'un Lecteur/graveur externe branché en USB 2 ou Firewire ?

Si oui, quel est la procédure ?

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Août 2010)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> (D'abord désolé si la question a déjà été abordé.)
> 
> ...


Si la machine est à processeur intel ça peut démarrer en USB par contre celles en PPC nécessitent le firewire


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Août 2010)

Vladimok a dit:


> quel est la procédure ?


Touche C (ou touche Alt) enfoncée au Redémarrage.


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Août 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si la machine est à processeur intel ça peut démarrer en USB par contre celles en PPC nécessitent le firewire



et ce sera léopard uniquement pour le PPC.


----------



## baseball66 (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens d'acheter un macbook pro et j'ai plusieurs petites questions:

voila, quand je telecharge quelque chose, et que je le laisse tourner sans rien faire, ma connexion internet se coupe.
sachant qu'il ne se met quand economisateur d'ecran, j'ai désactivé la mise en veille du mac.

que dois je faire??

Ensuite comment peut on faire qu'il ne se met pas en veille quand on ferme l'ecran?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## O.Twist (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai vu plusieurs sujets sur l'installation de SL, mais je pose tout de même ma question car comme on dit, "tout est relatif".

Donc je compte installer SL sur une machine qui tourne sous Leopard. Je l'ai déjà fait sur un autre mac sans avoir rencontrer de problèmes. Mais je m'inquiète juste un peu pour celle-ci car l'utilisateur y a installé parallels et l'utilise beaucoup. Je ne connaît rien à ce programme. C'est la version 3.0, et j'ai vu que la liste des applications incompatibles avec SL ne cite que les versions antérieures. Avant de lancer l'installation, je voulais tout de même demander s'il pouvait y avoir des problèmes dans le cas où on installe SL directement "par-dessus" Leopard.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!

Olivier


----------



## ThisisZAK (23 Août 2010)

Salut,

Je veux graver un DVD bootable de mac OS X par un logiciel sous windows, comment proceder?

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Août 2010)

ThisisZAK a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je veux graver un DVD bootable de mac OS X par un logiciel sous windows, comment proceder?
> 
> Merci


Pas sûr que ce soit possible

C'est un OSX sur DVD ?

En général c'est un double couche et nero en permet la copie


----------



## ThisisZAK (23 Août 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas sûr que ce soit possible
> 
> C'est un OSX sur DVD ?
> 
> En général c'est un double couche et nero en permet la copie



Tu veux dire que nero permet la gravure d'une image .dmg du Mac os X? sinon comment proceder sous leopard (j'ai un dual boot leopard/seven sur un autre laptop)?

Merci!


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Août 2010)

ThisisZAK a dit:


> Tu veux dire que *nero permet la gravure d'une image .dmg* du Mac os X? sinon comment proceder sous leopard (j'ai un dual boot leopard/seven sur un autre laptop)?
> 
> Merci!


J'ai jamais dit cela, j'ai dit que Nero permettait une copie physique de DVDs non protégés !!! Donc avec un graveur DL ça se fait simplement que l'on soit sur OSX ou sur Windows. On peut remercier Apple en cela qu'il autorise une sauvegarde de sécurité de ses systèmes.

Par contre un OSX en .dmg j'ai des doutes sur sa légitimité :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

A suivre


----------



## hyL!fe (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour, je n'ai eu le courage de lire les 109 pages sur Snow pour savoir si ma question a déjà étai posé. En tout cas Google n'a pas réussi à m'aider :

A-t-il moyen de savoir si l'OpenCL est activé sur ma Carte Graphique (8800GTS), même via un software. Autrefois sur A propos de ce mac> Plus d'infos > Moniteurs... l'application indiquait si Core Image ou Quartz Extreme étaient "Géré", (géré en) "Software" ou non. Hors ce n'est plus le cas sur ma version 10.6.4 à propos de Core, Quartz et OpenCL? Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ^^


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2010)

OpenCL fait partie de Snow Leopard = http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/09/08/un-point-sur-open-cl-et-grand-central

et il est géré par ta carte graphique = http://support.apple.com/kb/SP575?viewlocale=fr_FR


C'est un Framework implanté dans la Bibliothèque du Système.


----------



## hyL!fe (31 Août 2010)

Merci pour l'info ^^


----------



## ThinLebowski (30 Septembre 2010)

hello à tous 
j'ai un petit problème à soumettre à qui voudra bien l'entendre :

je suis passé de la 10.4 à snow leopard 10.6.3 il y a 1 mois,
au préalable j'avais effectué une sauvegarde sur un dd externe de tous mes fichiers sons et images et films.

et maintenant depuis  10.6.3, quand je vais chercher mes fichiers sur mon dd externe pour les importer, dans le fichier utilisateurs/movies, qui est censé contenir 114Go de fichiers, et bien... ils ne sont plus là, mais quand je fais  "lire l'information" du dossier, il contient soi disant 114 Go de données...

sont-ce des fichiers fantômes ? 
existe-t-il un moyen de récuperer mes fichiers ?


MacBook Pro/4GHz intel Core 2 Duo-4Go 667 MHz DDr2 SDRAM


----------



## Fìx (30 Septembre 2010)

Comment sont tes droits sur ce DD? (cmd+i >> Tout en bas : Partage et permissions)


----------



## ThinLebowski (30 Septembre 2010)

merci de me répondre 
je suis en lecture et écriture.

en plus quand je lis l'nformation sur mon dd externe (500Go), 231 sont utilisés et 268 disponibles, or de fichiers et de dossiers effectifs et visibles, j'ai calculé et n'ai que 83 Go de données..

donc certains fichiers sont inaccèssibles


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Septembre 2010)

Quel est le format de ton DDE ? (NTFS ?)


As-tu essayé de vérifier/réparer le Disque sur ton DDE ? (avec Utilitaire de Disque, voire DiskWarrior)


----------



## ThinLebowski (1 Octobre 2010)

le format est Mac Os étendu (journalisé), le même que mon DDI.

oui et tout va bien apparemment de ce côté.


j'ai oublié de préciser que j'avais fait une clean install si ça peut aider dans la réflexion.


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2010)

Et une vérification du disque via Utilitaire Disques, que donne-t-elle?


----------



## ThinLebowski (1 Octobre 2010)

rien à signaler, apparemment tout va bien dixit l'utilitaire.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Octobre 2010)

Tu as coché _Ignorer les autorisations de ce Volume_ dans les Informations de ton DDE (Cmd-i) ?


----------



## ThinLebowski (1 Octobre 2010)

oui "Ignorer les autorisations" était coché et verrouillé.

j'ai déverrouillé puis décoché les autorisations mais toujours rien.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Octobre 2010)

Tu as éjecté puis rebranché le DDE après avoir choisi d'ignorer les autorisations ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Octobre 2010)

La bonne idée pourrait plutôt être d'afficher les fichiers cachés, par exemple avec Onyx.

Ou de lancer un 
	
	



```
ls -la
```
 sur le DDE pour voir ce qu'il contient vraiment.
(dans le Terminal, on tape "ls -la" suivi d'un espace, puis du glisser-déposer de l'icône du DDE, puis de Enter &#8617


----------



## ThinLebowski (2 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as éjecté puis rebranché le DDE après avoir choisi d'ignorer les autorisations ?



oui mais toujours rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La bonne idée pourrait plutôt être d'afficher les fichiers cachés, par exemple avec Onyx.
> 
> Ou de lancer un
> 
> ...



je suis en train de le faire et ça m'affiche toutes sortes de trucs mais à vrai dire
je comprends pas trop à quoi correspondent les chiffres de la 4ème colonne.. ça va de 0
à 41376384 en passant par 7168, 680,etc.. c'est quand même pas le nombre de fichiers j'éspère...

(merci pour ton aide )


----------



## Werdum (2 Octobre 2010)

Salut ! 
J'aimerais passer de la version 10.6.1 a la version 10.6.4 !
Y'a-t-il un risque de perte de données ou autre ?
Et est-ce vraiment nécessaire ?
Merci !


----------



## Rémi M (2 Octobre 2010)

Il y a toujours un risque, qui sait, la mise à jour foire et bam plus de données, donc avant toutes mises à jour, il faut faire des sauvegardes. Qu'est ce que je dis, pas seulement avant de faire des mises à jour, il faut *toujours* en faire 

Il y a différentes failles qui ont été corrigées, ça peut être intéressant. Ne t'attend pas à gagner 25% de puissance en plus, on ne peut pas


----------



## Werdum (2 Octobre 2010)

Ok merci ! 
Et comment fait-on des sauvegardes ?:rateau:


----------



## Rémi M (2 Octobre 2010)

On me l'avait encore jamais faite celle là 

Tu prends tes dossiers importants pour toi (Photos, Musiques, Boulot...) et tu les copies sur un disque dur externe


----------



## Werdum (3 Octobre 2010)

Ohh le gros noob que je suis ! Désolé encore ^^
Le problème c'est que je n'ai pad de DDE donc bin j'attendrais d'en a voir un ! 

Merci encore !


----------



## Sly54 (3 Octobre 2010)

Tu fais un clone et/ou tu utilises Time machine; dans les 2 cas de figure, il te faut un disque dur externe.
Ou bien tu graves un / plusieurs DVD, mais c'est une solution moins pratique que les 2 précédentes.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Octobre 2010)

Si pas trop de choses, il y a aussi la solution DVD. Si tu connais l'expression noob, c'est que tu n'en es pas tout à fait un...


----------



## ThinLebowski (3 Octobre 2010)

Et il y a aussi Personal Back Up de chez Intego (payant), je l'utilisais sous Panther et ça fonctionnait hyper bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h23 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La bonne idée pourrait plutôt être d'afficher les fichiers cachés, par exemple avec Onyx.



Oui mais Onyx 2.1.8 ne gère pas (encore) les DD Firewire ou USB.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Octobre 2010)

ThinLebowski a dit:


> Oui mais Onyx 2.1.8 ne gère pas (encore) les DD Firewire ou USB.


Onyx a toujours affiché les éléments cachés dans les partitions HFS+ de mes DDE usb ou FW (Onyx > Paramètres > Finder), et continue de le faire en 2.1.8 

= il lance par  son interface graphique la commande d'affichage des fichiers invisibles.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------




ThinLebowski a dit:


> je suis en train de le faire et ça m'affiche toutes sortes de trucs mais à vrai dire
> je comprends pas trop à quoi correspondent les chiffres de la 4ème colonne.. ça va de 0
> à 41376384 en passant par 7168, 680,etc.. c'est quand même pas le nombre de fichiers j'éspère...


Non, c'est leur taille (en blocs de 512 octets, si je me souviens bien)

= fais une règle de trois à partir d'un dossier dont tu connais le taille en Mo.


----------



## ThinLebowski (3 Octobre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Onyx a toujours affiché les éléments cachés dans les partitions HFS+ de mes DDE usb ou FW (Onyx > Paramètres > Finder), et continue de le faire en 2.1.8
> 
> = il lance par  son interface graphique la commande d'affichage des fichiers invisibles



Yes !!! Onyx à finit par les retrouver !!!
Un grand merci à ceux qui se sont penchés sur la question  !!!
François un SPECIAL BIG UP rien que pour toi !! :love:

Merci infiniment


----------



## jfp (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Malgré que je sois fidèle à la Pomme depuis le Mac 128 (cela m'évite de compter les années !) je ne connais pas la signification de "noob" ...


----------



## ThinLebowski (4 Octobre 2010)

jfp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Malgré que je sois fidèle à la Pomme depuis le Mac 128 (cela m'évite de compter les années !) je ne connais pas la signification de "noob" ...



Salut JFP et dis merci à wikipedia :

_*Newbie*_ (prononcé [&#712;nju&#720;b&#618;] en anglais britannique, ou [&#712;nu&#720;b&#618;] en anglais américain) est une personne qui débute. Il peut aussi être écrit _newbee_.
 Le mot _newbie_, d'origine anglaise, est une variante de _new boy_. Il est issu du langage familier de l'école publique anglaise et de l'argot militaire anglais et américain (rarement utilisé durant la guerre du Vietnam où les soldats utilisaient FNG, _Fucking New Guy_) et désigne un néophyte. Le mot est souvent utilisé avec une connotation quelque peu ironique, mais non péjorative.
 Dans le domaine des jeux vidéo en ligne, il a été déformé par le Leet speak en "newb", "nub", "n00blet", "*noob*"... On fait une distinction entre un _newbie_ et un *noob.* On s'accorde généralement à dire qu'un _newbie_ est une personne qui, parce qu'elle est nouvelle, est inexpérimentée et ignorante des mécanismes du jeu et de l'étiquette, tandis qu'un *noob* est un joueur qui est généralement considéré comme étant expérimenté, mais qui néanmoins fait souvent des erreurs, des solécismes, ou qui adopte un comportement qui s'apparenterait plus à celui d'un débutant. *Noob* est aussi utilisé pour insulter une personne sans employer un mot vulgaire. On utilise ce genre de mot dans de nombreux jeux compétitifs.
 On trouve diverses contractions du mot _newbie_ : _newb_ (prononcé [&#712;nu&#720;b]), difficile à différencier phonétiquement de _noob_, _naab_ qui est plutôt une insulte envers les personnes qui ne réfléchissent pas au bon fonctionnement d'une partie, qui n'en font qu'à leur tête ou tout simplement ne savent pas jouer et empêche le bon fonctionnement des autres joueurs. _nob_ et même _nub_ ainsi que _noobie_. En français, on parle parfois de « débutants » ou « d'amateurs » dans un langage courant et de « Kévin12ans » ou, pour faire plus court, de « Kévin » dans un argot vidéo-ludique.
 À l'opposé d'un _newbie_, on trouve le _roxxor_ ou encore le PGM (Pro Game Master).

A.B.E


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Octobre 2010)

ThinLebowski a dit:


> Salut JFP et dis merci à wikipedia :
> 
> _*Newbie*_ (prononcé [&#712;nju&#720;b&#618;] en anglais britannique, ou [&#712;nu&#720;b&#618;] en anglais américain) est une personne qui débute. Il peut aussi être écrit _newbee_.
> Le mot _newbie_, d'origine anglaise, est une variante de _new boy_. Il est issu du langage familier de l'école publique anglaise et de l'argot militaire anglais et américain (rarement utilisé durant la guerre du Vietnam où les soldats utilisaient FNG, _Fucking New Guy_) et désigne un néophyte. Le mot est souvent utilisé avec une connotation quelque peu ironique, mais non péjorative.
> ...



Un autre exposé sur *troll* et pourquoi pas pour *fake* ?   
Ainsi, on aura fait le tour du propriétaire


----------



## ThinLebowski (5 Octobre 2010)

heu au fait, j'ai SL depuis pas très longtemps et je viens de me rendre compte d'une chose :
il n'y a plus iPhoto :mouais:

y aurait il quelque chose qui remplace ?

(noob moi ? ça va pas non ?! )


----------



## r e m y (5 Octobre 2010)

ThinLebowski a dit:


> heu au fait, j'ai SL depuis pas très longtemps et je viens de me rendre compte d'une chose :
> il n'y a plus iPhoto :mouais:
> 
> y aurait il quelque chose qui remplace ?
> ...



iPhoto, iWeb, GarageBand, iDVD, iMovie n'ont jamais fait partie du système MacOS X, mais de la suite iLife qui est préinstallée sur les Mac lors de l'achat.

Si tu reinstalles MacOS X en ayant formatté le disque, seul le système MacOS X est installé. Il faut ensuite reprendre les DVD fournis avec le Mac pour reinstaller la suite iLife


----------



## ThinLebowski (5 Octobre 2010)

ok mais alors pourquoi sous 10.4, et sans acheter iLife Suite, j'avais iPhoto, GarageBand, etc.. ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Octobre 2010)

Peut être parce que ç'était le DVD d'origine du Mac.


----------



## ThinLebowski (5 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> iPhoto, iWeb, GarageBand, iDVD, iMovie n'ont jamais fait partie du système MacOS X, mais de la suite iLife qui est préinstallée sur les Mac lors de l'achat.
> 
> Si tu reinstalles MacOS X en ayant formatté le disque, seul le système MacOS X est installé. Il faut ensuite reprendre les DVD fournis avec le Mac pour reinstaller la suite iLife



Ok Doc 
C'est vrai qu'ils font pas dans le social, mais faudra pas compter sur moi pour acheter tout ça,
J'estime avoir dépensé suffisamment chez Apple pour bénéficier de iLife en free.
J'aurais très bien pu rester sous 10.4 en bénéficiant de iPhoto "offert" lors de l'achat de mon MPB, je n'encourage pas le piratage, mais franchement quand il y a de l'abus dans le genre, j'ai un peu envie de monter aux créneaux. 

1- on t'"offre" 1 truc
2- on te le "reprend"

je trouve ça malhonnête


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Octobre 2010)

ThinLebowski a dit:


> Ok Doc
> C'est vrai qu'ils font pas dans le social, mais faudra pas compter sur moi pour acheter tout ça,
> J'estime avoir dépensé suffisamment chez Apple pour bénéficier de iLife en free.
> J'aurais très bien pu rester sous 10.4 en bénéficiant de iPhoto "offert" lors de l'achat de mon MPB, je n'encourage pas le piratage, mais franchement quand il y a de l'abus dans le genre, j'ai un peu envie de monter aux créneaux.
> ...


Mais non personne ne te reprend rien du tout. Tu peux parfaitement installer iLife depuis ton DVD gris fourni avec ton Mac. Utiliser "Install Bundled Software" et iLife se trouve sur le second DVD gris.

Vraiment des remarques de "Noob" ça.


----------



## r e m y (5 Octobre 2010)

et j'ajouterai que si tu avais installé le nouveau système par mise à jour (plutôt qu'en reformattant .... reflexe de Windowsien ça!) tu aurais conservé tous les softs installés sans avoir à les réinstaller.


----------



## ThinLebowski (5 Octobre 2010)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Mais non personne ne te reprend rien du tout. Tu peux parfaitement installer iLife depuis ton DVD gris fourni avec ton Mac. Utiliser "Install Bundled Software" et iLife se trouve sur le second DVD gris.
> 
> Vraiment des remarques de "Noob" ça.



Si tu parles du DVD de 10.4 je ne l'ai pas. je ne l'ai jamais eu puisque quand j'ai acheté mon MBP j'ai demandé le 10.4 au lieu du 10.5 (pour raisons de compatibilités de logiciels)et l'on m'a dit au magasin "oui mais on a pas le DVD du 10.4 vu que maintenant on est au 10.5, alors on vous l'installe quand même mais vous n'aurez pas le dvd".

Et il y a 1 mois, j'ai acheté le 10.6 à 39.-(francs suisses) et j'ai fait une clean install.

Mais mon problème s'est résolu puisque l'on m'a donné iPhoto cet après midi


----------



## r e m y (5 Octobre 2010)

ThinLebowski a dit:


> Si tu parles du DVD de 10.4 je ne l'ai pas. je ne l'ai jamais eu puisque quand j'ai acheté mon MBP j'ai demandé le 10.4 au lieu du 10.5 (pour raisons de compatibilités de logiciels)et l'on m'a dit au magasin "oui mais on a pas le DVD du 10.4 vu que maintenant on est au 10.5, alors on vous l'installe quand même mais vous n'aurez pas le dvd".
> 
> Et il y a 1 mois, j'ai acheté le 10.6 à 39.-(francs suisses) et j'ai fait une clean install.
> 
> Mais mon problème s'est résolu puisque l'on m'a donné iPhoto cet après midi



Comme Hippo Sulfite ne manquera pas de le faire remarquer dans le 1/4 d'heure à venir, le MacBook a bien dû être livré avec ses DVD de reinstallation, non?

Donc tu dois avoir les originaux de iPhoto, iDVD, iWeb, GarageBand.. sur ce DVD (au lieu de te mettre dans l'illegalité en installant un iPhoto "donné")


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Octobre 2010)

ThinLebowski a dit:


> Si tu parles du DVD de 10.4 je ne l'ai pas. .../...



Non, je parle des DVDs gris qui se trouvaient dans l'emballage du Mac et peu importe la version de système qu'ils contenaient, ils devaient contenir, aussi iLife dans la version en vigueur à cette date.


----------



## elisego (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais passer à la version Snow Leopard sur mon macbook, mais comment savoir si je peux le faire? Cette MAJ est-elle compatible avec tous les appareils ? 
J'ai acheté mon macbook en août 2008, j'ai regardé dans "à propos de ce mac", et voici les informations qui pourraient vous être utiles pour me répondre : 

Version du système :    Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)
 Version du noyau :    Darwin 9.8.0
Processeur Intel

Merci ! 

Élise


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Octobre 2010)

elisego a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais passer à la version Snow Leopard sur mon macbook, mais comment savoir si je peux le faire? Cette MAJ est-elle compatible avec tous les appareils ?
> J'ai acheté mon macbook en août 2008, j'ai regardé dans "à propos de ce mac", et voici les informations qui pourraient vous être utiles pour me répondre :
> ...


A priori tu es bonne pour la version SL de MAJ à 29


----------



## ThinLebowski (5 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Comme Hippo Sulfite ne manquera pas de le faire remarquer dans le 1/4 d'heure à venir, le MacBook a bien dû être livré avec ses DVD de reinstallation, non?
> 
> Donc tu dois avoir les originaux de iPhoto, iDVD, iWeb, GarageBand.. sur ce DVD (au lieu de te mettre dans l'illegalité en installant un iPhoto "donné")



ben non c'est là le hic, comme je n'ai pas ces dvd je ne peux point.

et non je te rassure pour le iPhoto "donné", un pote m'a filé le iLife que sa mère n'a jamais utilisé, promis-juré.


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Octobre 2010)

ThinLebowski a dit:


> ben non c'est là le hic, comme je n'ai pas ces dvd je ne peux point.../...



Le vendeur de ton ordinateur n'est pas honnête ou très étourdi.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Octobre 2010)

M'énerve ces gens qui ont un portable Mac sans les DVDs censés être fournis avec 

On pourrait penser, à juste titre, que c'est une machine qui a changée de main à l'insu de son propriétaire légal

Et quant au "promis-juré" ici ça n'a pas cours

Ma mère c'est le pape et mon oncle les Beatles promis-juré :mouais:


----------



## Dead head (5 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> M'énerve ces gens qui ont un portable Mac sans les DVDs censés être fournis avec&#8230;
> 
> On pourrait penser, à juste titre, que c'est une machine qui a changée de main à l'insu de son propriétaire légal&#8230;
> 
> ...



 Alors&#8230; t'es mon frère ?! Rends-moi mes DVD !


----------



## elisego (5 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> A priori tu es bonne pour la version SL de MAJ à 29



Merci beaucoup !


----------



## ThinLebowski (6 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> M'énerve ces gens qui ont un portable Mac sans les DVDs censés être fournis avec
> 
> On pourrait penser, à juste titre, que c'est une machine qui a changée de main à l'insu de son propriétaire légal
> 
> ...



Je tombe des nues... 

Si ça t'énerve à ce point là prends une tisane de fleur d'oranger et de mélisse.
Si tu penses que j'ai volé un Mac, je ne peux rien y faire.
"promis-juré" n'a pas cours ici ? ha bon? dommage...
Tu compte faire interdire certains mots sur ce forum ? (marrant comme idée).
Et pour ta mère et ton oncle, là franchement j'ai du mal à te croire.:hein:
Tu m'aurais dis "mon père c'est Sarko", là, à la limite, j'aurais eu un doute ,
vu la virulence de ton post.
Celà signifie-t-il que tu veux des preuves de mon achat?
Ou avais-tu juste envie de te lâcher un peu? ( ce que je peux comprendre)
Ou veux tu en venir au juste?

C'est toujours sympa de se faire soupçonner de vol comme ça, à l'arraché...
Tu es modérateur ? bizarre ça...
J'arrête là parce que je suis quasi hors de moi et je risque de dire des choses pas sympas.

Merci de ton message, il a eu au moins la vertu de me réveiller pour de bon (car il est tôt et oui je dois aller bosser si je veux pouvoir dépenser chez Apple).


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Octobre 2010)

Bon je vais te résumer !!!

Tu ne serais pas le premier à t'être fait re fourguer une machine douteuse

Déjà tu pourrais aller faire un tour sur ce site

Et comme l'a dit hippo sulfite :



> Le vendeur de ton ordinateur n'est pas honnête ou très étourdi.



Etant moi-même possesseur d'un MacBook 13"3 je suis un peu chatouilleux sur ce sujet

Sur ce sans les DVDs d'origine tôt ou tard tu auras d'autres problèmes. Pour info ils contiennent l'AHT (Apple Hardware Test) spécifique à ta machine et qui permet de déceler des problèmes matériels.

Maintenant tu fais comme tu veux mais à ta place je retournerais voir le vendeur en exigeant les DVDs car ce qu'il a fait est illégal.

Sinon regarde bien ma signature car, promis juré, j'ai bien été lascar d'un des meilleurs modos en 2009


----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2010)

je suis tout à coup pris d'un doute....
Le titre de ce fil est "Snow Leopard et toutes vos questions"

Ne devrait-on pas le renommer 
"Toutes vos questions et accessoirement celles concernant Snow Leopard"?

Moi je serais Modo c'est ce que je ferais.....


----------



## ThinLebowski (6 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bon je vais te résumer !!!
> 
> Tu ne serais pas le premier à t'être fait re fourguer une machine douteuse&#8230;
> 
> ...



Ha c'est gentil tu t'es radouçis.
Je suis un peu chatouilleux aussi sur certaines choses tu l'auras remarqué :casse: .

Bref, merci de tes conseils car je ne savais pas pour l'AHT.
Je vais donc de ce pas (et en restant chatouilleux) exiger ces dvds.
Je leur dirais qu'a cause d'eux j'ai failli me fâcher avec un des meilleurs modos en 2009 .

Merci de ta réponse 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> je suis tout à coup pris d'un doute....
> Le titre de ce fil est "Snow Leopard et toutes vos questions"
> 
> Ne devrait-on pas le renommer
> ...



Oui je sais c'est de ma faute sorry d'avoir détourné un peu le sujet.:rose:
Je tâcherais d'y faire attention PROMIS-JURé 
 enfer et damnation j'ai prononçé le mot qui n'a pas cours ici  :bebe:


----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2010)

ThinLebowski a dit:


> Oui je sais c'est de ma faute sorry d'avoir détourné un peu le sujet.:rose:
> Je tâcherais d'y faire attention PROMIS-JURé
> enfer et damnation j'ai prononçé le mot qui n'a pas cours ici  :bebe:



Si t'es également parent avec le pape et la reine d'Angleterre, on devrait pouvoir te pardonner


----------



## ThinLebowski (6 Octobre 2010)

J'ai effectivement un lien de parenté mais ce sont juste toutes 2 de vieilles tantes


----------



## ultimex (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Etant mac-user depuis peu, j'ai quelques questions qui me trottent dans la tête 

Je commence par une simple sinon je ne vais pas arriver à dormir 

J'ai importé des photos que j'ai faites, directement dans iPhoto. Comment puis-je faire pour retoucher une photo, tout en gardant l'original ? C'est très facile de faire des retouches mais j'aimerais conserver l'original...(j'ai tenté un copié/collé mais sans grande réussite...)

Merci pour vos lumières, bonne nuit !


----------



## Le docteur (11 Octobre 2010)

Là tu vas rire : tes originaux sont sauvegardés dans iPhoto (d'ailleurs tu peux cliquer sur "revenir à l'original" dans le menu contextuel). Par contre le dossier "Originals" tend à prendre un embompoint que je n'imaginais pas (rien que le fait de retourner une photo la duplique). Je viens de m'aperçevoir qu'il faisait plus de 9GO chez moi.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Octobre 2010)

ultimex a dit:


> dans iPhoto. Comment puis-je faire pour retoucher une photo, tout en gardant l'original ? C'est très facile de faire des retouches mais j'aimerais conserver l'original.


Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,

Ta question aurait été plus à sa place dans le forum "Photo" plutôt que dans "Mac OS X" : si tu as d'autres questions à propos d'iPhoto, va plutôt faire un tour là-bas.  

iPhoto conserve les originaux après que tu aies enregistré tes retouches : un menu dans la barre des menus (en haut de l'écran) te permet de revenir à cet orignal après coup, à ton gré.
Mais iPhoto n'affiche que la photo retouchée (l'original est caché).

Si tu veux vraiment afficher l'original et le retouché, tu peux, par exemple, importer deux fois la même photo, 
en renommant le double (tu ajoutes une lettre ou un chiffre au nom de la photo avant d'importer la seconde fois) : 
là, tu auras l'original retouché à côté de l'original non retouché, et ils s'afficheront tous les deux.


_Edit : j'ai zappé la réponse de Le docteur, sur cette nouvelle page_


----------



## madaniso (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai acheter un MBP d'occasion samedi, sur place tout marchait correctement. En arrivant chez moi, j'ai formater et réinstaller Mac OS X. Un détail me chagrine, le dock n'ai plus dynamique depuis ma réinstallation (quand je passe la souris, les icônes sont figés).

C'est pas la fin du monde, mais si c'est juste une histoire de case à cocher...
D'avance merci de votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Menu pomme / Dock / activer l'agrandissement (tu peux aussi passer par les Préférences système / Dock)


----------



## madaniso (12 Octobre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Menu pomme / Dock / activer l'agrandissement (tu peux aussi passer par les Préférences système / Dock)



Merci, c'était donc bien une case à cocher. Bonne journée !


----------



## ultimex (14 Octobre 2010)

OK, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses qui me permettent de mieux comprendre iPhotos.

J'ai d'autres petites questions mais je vais essayer de trouver le bon forum ce coup-ci


----------



## Aerotox (14 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens vous solliciter pour un petit soucis dont je n'ai pas trouvé la solution après pas mal de recherches (MacG et le net en général). Je n'ai pas souhaité créer un sujet pour ça, car ma question se rapporte à SL. 
Je tourne donc sous SL en 10.6.4 avec un MacBook Pro Intel Core Duo. 
En changeant mon fond d'écran dernièrement, je me suis aperçu que l'option "ajuster l'image, centrer, etc..." avait disparue ! 
J'ai passé Onyx, rien de neuf... peut être faut-il supprimer le fichier plist des préférences système ? 
Est-ce une nouveauté de SL (dommage) ? 

Une petite capture d'écran : 







Je vous remercie.


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2010)

Est-ce que l'image sélectionnée ne serait pas tout simplement au même format que l'écran? (auquel cas les options ajuster, centrer, ... n'ont pas lieu d'être)

Essaie avec une image de resolution différente de celle de l'écran pour voir si les options réapparaissent


----------



## Rez2a (14 Octobre 2010)

Aerotox a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens vous solliciter pour un petit soucis dont je n'ai pas trouvé la solution après pas mal de recherches (MacG et le net en général). Je n'ai pas souhaité créer un sujet pour ça, car ma question se rapporte à SL.
> Je tourne donc sous SL en 10.6.4 avec un MacBook Pro Intel Core Duo.
> ...



Tu as essayé avec des images autres que les fonds d'écran par défaut ?
Chez moi l'option d'ajustement n'apparaît sur aucun fond d'écran livré avec Snow Leopard, par contre elle y est sur mes fonds d'écran custom


----------



## Aerotox (14 Octobre 2010)

Salut, 

J'ai essayé tous les formats, ça ne fonctionne pas. 
C'est assez étrange !

EDIT : j'ai mis mes nouveaux fonds dans le dossier Desktop Pictures, dans la bibliothèque... je vais essayer de refaire un dossier (comme je faisait avant) voir si le problème vient de là. 

Merci, je vous tiens au courant.

EDIT 2 : Le problème venait bien du fait que j'avais mis mes nouveaux fonds d'écrans dans le dossier Desktop Pictures, pour lequel on a pas accès aux options de dimension. J'avais toujours utiliser un autre dossier pour mes fonds d'écrans jusqu'au jour où je suis passé sur SL et où j'ai voulu tout centraliser dans le dossier de base... on en apprend tous les jours. 


Merci de m'avoir aiguillé pour trouver la réponse.


----------



## fraiderik (21 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 
voilà mon pb: j'ai ma bibliotheque iTune sur DD externe , et ma bibliotheque iPhoto 
sur mon mac .
Du coup pour les diaporamas sous Iphoto je n'arrive pas a retrouver ma bibliotheque itune 
pouvez-vous m'aider? merci

(ps: je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit


----------



## Le docteur (21 Octobre 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> Merci, c'était donc bien une case à cocher. Bonne journée !



Un petit "truc" à savoir aussi : déplacer l'icône dans le dock suffit à cocher la case d'office... Ca c'est un des multiples raffinements de Mac OS...


----------



## crazyrock (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un imac intel blanc sur tiger. je me demandai comment passer sur snow leopard. 
Il me semble que c'est possible puisque c'est un intel. mais ou et comment m'y prendre ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Premièrement, vous vérifiez que vous disposez de suffisamment de Ram. Apple signale 1 Go minimum mais dans la pratique 2 Go ne sont pas superflus, loin de là.

Ensuite, vous achetez la Mac Box Set (129 &#8364 qui permet d'upgrader une machine Intel encore en Tiger.

Pour l'aspect technique, vous trouverez de nombreux renseignement sur ces pages :
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/snowleopard/


----------



## subsole (2 Novembre 2010)

Dans la pratique la  MàJ de Snow Léopard à 29&#8364; suffit  pour une installation du système Snow Léopard à partir de n'importe quel autre système (par exemple Tiger), mais pose un problème de de licence si l'on ne possède pas déjà Léopard. plus d'informations lire ce topic => http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/mise-a-niveau-tiger-snow-leopard-472182.html


- MàJ de Snow Léopard à 29&#8364; => http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC573F/A
D'autre part, contrairement à la version 'Mac Box Set', la version à 29&#8364; ne comprend pas iLIfe '11 ni iWork.

- 'Mac Box Set' => http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MACBOX_SINGLE?mco=MTk0MjIxMDU


----------



## Gargouillator (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché, mais j'ai po trouvé ma réponse...

Alors voilà... Je suis un noob qui est sur Mac depuis un an et ma question (certainement crédule) est la suivante : Etant sur Léopard 10.5.8 quels sont les réels avantages d'un passage sur Snow Léopard (10.6) ? La possibilité de passer sur du Ilife11 et autres soft similaires mais sur le plan de la performance ?

Merci de vos réponses ou de me réorienter vers le post ou le site répondant à mes interrogations


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2010)

Gargouillator a dit:


> Etant sur Léopard 10.5.8 quels sont les réels avantages d'un passage sur Snow Léopard (10.6) ?


Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,

Les améliorations immédiates sont listées ici = http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/refinements/

Par ailleurs, 10.6 est abouti et stable, 
et il ouvre l'avenir de plusieurs technologies prometteuses : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/tech...d=2701&tduid=c683ccdf7714e0e643b71660c583085e

= on attend 10.7


----------



## Gargouillator (6 Novembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réactivité et tes informations.

Dans la continuité de ma première question... La mise a jour (montée de version) à 29 euros suffit si j'ai bien compris ?

Merci d'avance :rateau:


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2010)

Gargouillator a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ta réactivité et tes informations.
> 
> Dans la continuité de ma première question... La mise a jour (montée de version) à 29 euros suffit si j'ai bien compris ?
> 
> Merci d'avance :rateau:


Si tu as un iMacintel tu pourras installer SL ====> http://forums.macg.co/6967074-post2235.html


----------



## black-hawk (6 Novembre 2010)

Hey salut tout le monde.
Je suis actuellement sur MBP 15" mid 2009 (C2D@ 2,53Ghz, 9400M; 4Go de Ram et 250 GoDD).

Je me demandais si je pouvais installer SL avec le DVD du mac mini de chez moi.
Y aura-t-il un soucis de double licence ou aucun probleme?

De plus je voulais avoir quelques impression sur SL sur ce modèle de MBP, car étant donné qu'il n'était pas vendu d'origine avec SL je me demandais si il y aurait des ralentissement ou quelques soucis que ce soit.

Concernant l'installation, je redémarre avec le DVD de SL et je retrouve ma partition OSX vierge (comme sortie d'usine) ou je conserve toutes mes appli, photos rangées et classées (iphoto avec les lieux et visages)?
Les tutos sur internet indiquent qu'il faut tout installer a partir d'une sauvegardes Time Machine, quel est l'interet si l'installation conserve tout, tout comme il faut.

D'avance merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Novembre 2010)

black-hawk a dit:


> Je me demandais si je pouvais


Tu n'es pas dans le bon sujet  :rateau:

= http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/installation-snow-leopard-la-procedure-273928.html te mènera à http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/snowinstal.html


----------



## Sly54 (6 Novembre 2010)

black-hawk a dit:


> Hey salut tout le monde.
> Je suis actuellement sur MBP 15" mid 2009 (C2D@ 2,53Ghz, 9400M; 4Go de Ram et 250 GoDD).
> 
> Je me demandais si je pouvais installer SL avec le DVD du mac mini de chez moi.
> Y aura-t-il un soucis de double licence ou aucun probleme?


Ah ouiche, sérieux le soucis : tu ne pourras pas. 

Il n'y aura aps de ralentissements,ça devrait aller. par contre, fais tes sauvegardes *avant* d'installer SL.

Un peu de lecture ici


----------



## chimi06i (6 Novembre 2010)

je voudrais svoir est ce que ma carte satellite twinhan marche sur mac iatkos s3 v2 car elle marchait tre bien sur winows xp
et je veux aussi savoir comment réduire es fenetres affiché sur mon mac os x
elles sont trop grandes e depassent l'ecran de mon ordi
meric de me répondre


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2010)

chimi06i a dit:


> je voudrais svoir est ce que ma carte satellite twinhan marche sur mac iatkos s3 v2 car elle marchait tre bien sur winows xp


Regarde sur le site du fabricant s'il existe un pilote-driver pour Mac OS X.



chimi06i a dit:


> et je veux aussi savoir comment réduire es fenetres affiché sur mon mac os x
> elles sont trop grandes e depassent l'ecran de mon ordi


Ou tu as activé le zoom (Ctrl-molette : bas /haut),
ou tu as mal choisi la résolution de ton écran dans _Préférences Système > Moniteur_.


----------



## black-hawk (7 Novembre 2010)

Que deviennent les sauvegardes Time Machine de léopard lorsque je vais migrer vers SL?
Elles seront inutilisables et je devrais recommencer à zéro?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2010)

black-hawk a dit:


> Que deviennent les sauvegardes Time Machine de léopard lorsque je vais migrer vers SL?
> Elles seront inutilisables et je devrais recommencer à zéro?



Normalement non. Time Machine Snow Leopard doit prendre la suite de Time Machine Leopard.

Mais si tu veux être sûr de ne pas perdre totalement les sauvegardes de tes données faites avec Time Machine, avant d'installer Snow Leopard fais un clone de ton disque dur sur un disque dur externe (ou une partition de disque dur externe).

Avec ce clone, tu ne pourras pas remonter en arrière mais tu auras une sauvegarde de tes données, celles présentes sur le disque dur interne au moment où tu auras fait ce clone.

C'est mieux que rien.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2010)

black-hawk a dit:


> Que deviennent les sauvegardes Time Machine de léopard lorsque je vais migrer vers SL?
> Elles seront inutilisables et je devrais recommencer à zéro?


Quand l'indexation Spotlight sera finie, tu pourras activer Time Machine.

Quand tu brancheras pour la première fois ton Disque TM sur ton SL, une fenêtre te demandera si tu veux effacer, poursuivre, ou recommencer = effacer l'ancienne sauvegarde et repartir de zéro, poursuivre les sauvegardes SL à la suite de celles de 10.5, ou commencer une sauvegarde 10.6 à côté de la 10.5.

Comme le propose iDuck, il est préférable de doubler TM d'un clone, 
que ce soit lors d'une mise à niveau ou le reste du temps, d'ailleurs.


----------



## black-hawk (8 Novembre 2010)

Dac, merci pour ces précisions.
L'ennui c'est que j'ai un seul DDE destiné à TM donc pas de support où sauvegarder un clone de mes données au moment de l'installation.
Au passage, je suppose que partitionner un DDE supprime tout son contenu ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2010)

Il vaut mieux que le clone soit sur un autre DDE que TM = oublie le clone. 


Sur un Disque en schéma GUID, on peut ajouter une partition sans effacer automatiquement les données : la précaution est d'abord de quitter toutes les applications.
= dans l'onglet Partitionner, on sélectionne la partition à scinder, et on passe par le bouton + : le tout est d'avoir de l'espace libre dans cette partition.


----------



## black-hawk (8 Novembre 2010)

Pourtant, je viens d'essayer avec une clef USB et elle a été effacée.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2010)

Une clé USB n'est pas un Disque en schéma de partition GUID. 


Mais on est d'accord : il est toujours préférable de sauvegarder ses données avant de toucher aux partitions.


----------



## lovebilly999 (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter la Mac Box Set à 45 iLife et Works09 et Snow. 

Je l'ai pas ouverte car je me demande si c'est finalement une bonne  idée. Je n'ai pas de disque externe et l'avantage de Snow c'est  justement Time Machine. 

Alors risquer des soucis d'installation vaut-il la peine?

Mercil

Imac 17 pouces, Tiger, 1GO, Intel Duo,


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2010)

lovebilly999 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens d'acheter la Mac Box Set à 45&#8364; iLife et Works09 et Snow.
> 
> Je l'ai pas ouverte car je me demande si c'est finalement une bonne  idée. Je n'ai pas de disque externe et l'avantage de Snow c'est  justement Time Machine.
> ...



Salut,

1) Ce n'est pas une bonne idée de ne pas bien réfléchir avant d'acheter.

2) C'est encore moins une bonne idée de ne pas avoir de disque dur externe car pour les sauvegardes, qui sont ultra chaudement recommandées, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux.

3) Pour les risques éventuels liés à l'installation, ben la sauvegarde préalable du contenu du disque dur permet d'éviter les pertes irrémédiables de ses données.

Et perso, ça s'est toujours très bien passé.

4) L'avantage de Snow Leopard n'est pas seulement Time Machine, d'autant plus que Time Machine existait déjà sous Leopard. C'est aussi l'optimisation pour les Mac Intel et l'allègement du support des Mac PPC (au moins 2 Go d'espace gagné sur le disque dur) et quelques autres trucs comme l'affichage en mode grille des dossiers rangés dans le Dock.

Et pour moi qui ai un Mac Intel (il semblerait d'ailleurs qu'on ait à peu près la même configuration, sauf pour la RAM où moi, j'ai 1,5 Go de RAM) et qui ait connu Tiger, Leopard et Snow Leopard, ce dernier est le meilleur des 3.


----------



## Simon26 (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

désolé si a été deja posé, mais je n'ai pas trouvé.

J'ai la version 10.5.8 sur mon mac book (2Go de RAM).

Passé sur snow m'apportera plus de fluidité?

La mise a jour effacera tout ce qu'il y a sur le mac? 

Merci!


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2010)

Simon HAEN a dit:


> Passé sur snow m'apportera plus de fluidité?


Pas beaucoup, surtout avec 2 Go de RAM.




Simon HAEN a dit:


> La mise a jour effacera tout ce qu'il y a sur le mac?


Non selon comme tu la fais


----------



## lebonzimages974 (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous !
J'espere etre dans le bon topic...

Une question svp, qu'en est il du demarrage en 64bits avec SL pour les macbooks ?
Le mien demarre toujours en 32bits alors qu'il a un noyeaux en 64.....

Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Décembre 2010)

lebonzimages974 a dit:


> J'espere etre dans le bon topic...


Bonsoir,

Tu es dans un des bons topics : en appuyant sur le bouton _Recherche*r*_ en haut de cette page, et en y tapant "bits", tu trouveras les messages qui en parlent.
Et puis, dans l'en-tête du forum, il y a un sujet dédié :_ [Astuce Snow Leopard] Démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits_.

Et, tout simplement, ce lien : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136064/snow-leopard-le-noyau-demarre-en-32-bits-par-defaut


----------



## lebonzimages974 (4 Décembre 2010)

Merci Francois, je fais mes 1ers pas par içi


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Décembre 2010)

lebonzimages974 a dit:


> je fais mes 1ers pas par içi


Ça marche !


----------



## secretliar (7 Décembre 2010)

Salut,
Je voudrais formatter mon MacBook Pro acheté en juillet 2010.

J'ai découvert MacOS, fait pas mal de bêtises etc. Je voudrais donc formater (j'ai des sauvegardes Time Machine pour mes documents .

Est-il possible de formater avec la version 10.6.5 directement? Histoire de faire une clean install


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2010)

Pour formater ton disque dur, il te faut soit un autre disque dur, soit un DVD système, sur lequel tu auras démarré.
Le formatage n'a pas besoin d'être fait sous 10.6.5 ou 10.5, ca n'importe pas.

Par contre, un fois formaté, tu réinstalles ton OS avec tes DVD système (donc de juillet 2010) puis tu appliques les mises à jour que Apple a sorties depuis cette date.


----------



## secretliar (7 Décembre 2010)

Ok, ma question était peut-être mal posée:

Formater n'est pas un soucis, mais est-ce possible d'installer directement la 10.5.6 ou je dois forcément prendre mon DVD juillet 2010 et faire une mise à jour combo après?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2010)

Une fois que tu as formaté, il te faut installer un système. Celui ci ne se trouve pas en téléchargement.

Conclusion :
Soit ton DVD est un 10.6.5 dans ce cas ton pb est résolu;
Soit il n'y est pas (ce qui est ton cas) et tu installes d'abord le système qui est sur ton DVD (10.6.x, x<5) puis tu appliques la màj combo 10.6.5.

Oki ?


----------



## secretliar (8 Décembre 2010)

Oui ok, donc c'est bien ça, pas d'installation directe de la dernière build possible


----------



## little-zazou (12 Décembre 2010)

si j'installe ce logiciel sur mon mac que deviendront mes données ? dois je faire une sauvegarde avant ??? 

j'ai la version mac OS X 10.4.11 et je voudrais la version OS X 10.6 minimum pour utiliser la magic mouse.  J'ai lu le message pour les sauvegarde mais j'ai pas tout compris si jamais je ne sauvegarde pas je peux avoir une sauvegarde a coter cela signifie quoi ?? 

merci


----------



## fantax (12 Décembre 2010)

little-zazou a dit:


> si j'installe ce logiciel sur mon mac que deviendront mes données ? dois je faire une sauvegarde avant ???
> 
> j'ai la version mac OS X 10.4.11 et je voudrais la version OS X 10.6 minimum pour utiliser la magic mouse.  J'ai lu le message pour les sauvegarde mais j'ai pas tout compris si jamais je ne sauvegarde pas je peux avoir une sauvegarde a coter cela signifie quoi ??
> 
> merci



Il vaut mieux faire une sauvegarde de tes données essentielles (textes, photos, musique) ainsi que du contenu de tes mails, carnet d'adresse etc sur un disque dur externe ou sur des CDs avant de procéder à des mises à jour importantes du système.
Outre  les textes , photos etc. voici les choses  à sauvegarder (d'après ce forum Macge). (Il suffira ensuite de les remettre à leur place, une fois la nouvelle version du système installée)

Dossiers à sauvegarder :
Tout le contenu du dossier Départ sauf le dossier Bibliothèque.
Pour celui-ci il faut prendre uniquement les éléments spécifiques ci-dessous :
* Les mails : ~/Library/Mail/ et ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist
* Les signets Safari : ~/Library/Safari/ (sauvegardera aussi les données du remplissage automatique, l'historique, peut être aussi, pas sûr )
* Les calendriers iCal : ~/Library/Calendars/
* Les infos du carnet d'adresses : ~/Library/Application Support/AddressBook/
* Les aide-mémoire : ~/Library/StickiesDatabase
* Les réglages d'Internet Explorer : ~/Library/Preferences/Explorer/
* Les troussaux d'accès : ~/Library/Keychains/


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Décembre 2010)

fantax a dit:


> Dossiers à sauvegarder :
> Tout le contenu du dossier Départ sauf le dossier Bibliothèque.
> Pour celui-ci il faut prendre uniquement les éléments spécifiques ci-dessous :
> * Les mails : ~/Library/Mail/ et ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist
> ...



Et parfois, bien d'autres d'autres dossiers fonction des diverses applications installées.
Par précaution, il vaut mieux sauvegarder l'intégralité du dossier "Bibliothèque" aussi.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Décembre 2010)

Je suis désolé, mais effectivement, selon ce qu'il peut y avoir d'installé il peut être très intéressant de sauvegarder les bibliothèques utilisateurs, et même parfois la bibliothèque générale. 
C'est casse-cou de gicler toutes les bibliothèques.

Je peux citer un paquet de logiciels qui exigent de faire gaffe à ce qu'on fait à ce niveau :
- AppShelf (pour sauvegarder les licences des logiciels, à propos)
- Bento
- BookPedia, CDPedia, DVDPedia
- CrossOver
- Compta
- iWeb
- iWork pour les préférences
- MacJournal
- Notational Velocity
- NoteBook
- RapidWeaver pour les plugin
- Sidenote

et même dans le dossier bibliothèques général les codecs de VisualHub par exemple.

+ avoir fait une sauvegarde des clés de Firefox par exemple pour les impôts

Bref ! Il faut avoir passé en revue tout ce qui peut avoir besoin d'une sauvegarde logiciel par logiciel et sans doute sauvegarder au moins dans les bibliothèques Application Support et Préférences.

Enfin, bon, à part ça on peut tout virer donc... (je plaisante)

Pour être plus clair si on ne fait pas gaffe aux dossiers bibliothèques on peut par exemple : 
- perdre son site Web
-perdre des bases de données importantes ou qu'on a patiemment constituées, du moins
- perdre des dictionnaires personnels,
- devoir refaire ses certificats pour les impôts pour ceux qui télédéclarent ...
etc.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Décembre 2010)

little-zazou a dit:


> j'ai la version mac OS X 10.4.11 et je voudrais la version OS X 10.6 minimum pour utiliser la magic mouse.  J'ai lu le message pour les sauvegarde mais j'ai pas tout compris si jamais je ne sauvegarde pas je peux avoir une sauvegarde a coter cela signifie quoi ??


Comme ça a déjà été dit, sauvegarde nécessaire, évidemment.
Il faut également que le processeur de ton Mac soit un Intel, autrement pas de 10.6 possible.


----------



## Andres (20 Décembre 2010)

J'ai un gros problème depuis la mise à jour de la vers. 10.6.5 sur mon Mac Book Pro (2.5GHz Intel Core 2 Duo). En effet, mon clavier, qui fonctionnait auparavant à merveille «gèle» au bout d'un moment, pas moyen d'utiliser les raccourcis, soit depuis le Finder, soit dans les applications. Exemples: création et renommer les dossiers, dans les applications comme InDesign ou Firefox, pas de possibilités de choisir les outils en raccourci ou remplir un simple champ dans les recherches.
Je me vois obligé de redémarrer et c'est bon pour un tour, qui peut durer 10 minutes comme 30. Je ne peux continuer à travailler de cette façon, alors quelqu'un peut me dire comment je peux réinstaller le précédent OSX qui sont sauvegardés dans Time Machine?
Merci à tous pour votre aide précieuse!!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Décembre 2010)

Tu as trois choses à tenter d'abord :
- Redémarrer
- réparer les permissions
- appliquer la mise à jour Combinée = http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1324?viewlocale=fr_FR  puis réparer à nouveau les permissions.

Après, si c'est encore nécessaire, tu pourras restaurer à la date de sauvegarde de ton choix = http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/15638.html


----------



## tchepak (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Depuis que j'ai mon macbook pro (moi d'août), j'ai toujours été plus ou moins ennuyé par certaines réactions du finder qui m'énerve assez quand j'ai plusieurs applications ouvertes.

Par exemple, si j'ai plusieurs pages word d'ouvertes, je les appelle page 1, page 2.

Si j'utilise space, imaginons que page 1 et 2 sont sur space 1, que je travaille sur page 1, je vais ensuite sur space 2 pour une quelconque raison, je reviens en suite sur space 1 et donc, j'aimerais retomber sur la page 1, ben souvent, il va me mettre en premier lieu la page 2 alors que je ne l'utilisais pas avant. 
Ou par moment, il me mettra une page safari alors que je ne travaillais pas du tout dessus mais qu'elle était ouverte (pas en attente dans le dock mais bien ouverte mais non utilisée puisque j'utilisais la page1).

Auriez-vous une idée pour ce petit soucis qui m'ennuie assez surtout quand je fais des travaux lourds (autocad, word, excel,...)???

L'autre chose est que j'aimerais avoir la possibilité que lorsque j'utilise page 1 et page 2 de word, lorsque j'actionne pomme + tab qu'il y ait moyen de naviguer dans word (comme dans windows).

Donc lorsque je fais pomme + tab, si j'ai une page safari, une feuille autocad et 2 pages word d'ouvert, j'aimerais une fois appuyé sur pomme + tab, avoir à l'écran :

Safari, autocad, page 1 et page 2 ET NON une icône pour Word (qui regroupe les 2 pages)... Une idée???

Je sais qu'en faisant pomme + tab et ensuite les flèches du haut (tout en étant sur l'icône word), il y a moyen de naviguer dans les pages word mais c'est fastidieux je trouve.

J'espère que vous me comprendrez et que j'ai postez à la bonne place surtout.

Merci à vous, bonne nuit


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour Space, j'ai de temps en temps les soucis que tu décris, que j'ai partiellement résolus en cochant la case "Lors de l'activation d'une application, activer un espace"

Pour ton 2e point (le cmd - tab), tu as :

F9 (Exposé, toutes les fenêtres) qui fait presque ce que tu demandes,
Un clic long sur l'application X dans le Dock qui te montre toutes les fenêtres ouvertes de l'application X
Un prefpane du nom de Witch qui apporte ce que tu souhaites avec la séquence de touches alt - tab.


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2010)

POur passer d'une page à l'autre dans une même application, le raccourci cmd-> et cmd-< fonctionne generalement


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2010)

De mon côté, à cause de problèmes similaires, j'en suis venu à ne plus utiliser Space (dommage car j'aime bien avoir plusieurs bureaux).


----------



## tchepak (22 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour Space, j'ai de temps en temps les soucis que tu décris, que j'ai partiellement résolus en cochant la case "Lors de l'activation d'une application, activer un espace"
> 
> ...



Ok merci beaucoup, donc apparemment c'est un problème qui doit être résolu dans la prochaine version de l'OS, je l'espère en tout cas, car quand on a beaucoup de fenêtre d'ouverte et qu'on a la pression du travail réalisé, c'est un peu lourd... Désolé mais windows n'apportait pas ce soucis, enfin bon, c'est pas le but ici de comparer...

Sinon merci pour tes conseils, exposé je connaissais, le clic long aussi par contre j'ai découvert une manip, en cliquant longuement, il est possible d'appuyer sur tab, et il liste toutes les application l'une après l'autre avec les fenêtres ouvertes pour l'application, c'est bien, ca m'ennuie qu'il faille appuyer longuement sur l'icône... mais je vais tester

Witch est cool, je l'ai installé, on verra quand j'aurai de grosses tâches à faire si c'est intéressant mais ca à l'air bien, ca répond à ce que je demandais, merci!



r e m y a dit:


> POur passer d'une page à l'autre dans une même application, le raccourci cmd-> et cmd-< fonctionne generalement



Salut, je n'ai pas tout à fait compris ton raccourci, lorsque je fais cmd + < ou >, rien ne se passe...



bompi a dit:


> De mon côté, à cause de problèmes similaires, j'en suis venu à ne plus utiliser Space (dommage car j'aime bien avoir plusieurs bureaux).



C'est bien dommage en effet, car c'est un super outil, surtout si tu travailles sur ton 13" et même sur un 24". Perso, je ne vais pas laisser tomber spaces...


----------



## tchepak (24 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux que ca intéresse, j'ai trouvé une petite application genre windows, bien pratique je trouve, c'est exactement ce que je voulais, je vous laisse découvrir :

http://kapeli.com/dockview/

Petite question, ca arrive souvent que pour fermer une fenêtre ou même la masquer, une fois que je mets mon curseur sur la croix (rouge) ou la barre (jaune), je ne sache rien faire, il faut que je déplace la fenêtre pour que je sache fermer la fenêtre en cliquant sur la croix. Une idée pour résoudre ce souci ou c'est un bug?

Merci

Bonne journée et joyeux noël à tous!


----------



## paul36 (24 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je viens d'acheter la version snow leopard pour mon mac os x qui possédait la version tiger 10,4,11. Ayant acheté un iphone 4, la version snowleopard était nécessaire et je voulais savoir si en installant cette nouvelle version sur mon mac, j'allais risquer de perdre des données comme mes musiques sur itunes par exemple 
merci pour vos réponses


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Décembre 2010)

tchepak a dit:


> ca arrive souvent que pour fermer une fenêtre ou même la masquer, une fois que je mets mon curseur sur la croix (rouge) ou la barre (jaune), je ne sache rien faire, il faut que je déplace la fenêtre pour que je sache fermer la fenêtre en cliquant sur la croix. Une idée pour résoudre ce souci ou c'est un bug?


A priori, un bug du Finder, ou un gag avec les DS_Store.
Surtout si tu n'as le souci que dans une seule session : vérifie que c'est bien le cas.

Pour le Finder : mettre les fichiers (de Préférences de la Bibliothèque de ta Maison) _com.apple.desktop.plist_ et _com.apple.finder.plist_ à la Corbeille, et relancer la session.

Pour les DS_Store : passer par Onyx (ou un autre soft de maintenance) pour les effacer tous du Compte.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------




paul36 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je viens d'acheter la version snow leopard pour mon mac os x qui possédait la version tiger 10,4,11. Ayant acheté un iphone 4, la version snowleopard était nécessaire et je voulais savoir si en installant cette nouvelle version sur mon mac, j'allais risquer de perdre des données comme mes musiques sur itunes par exemple
> merci pour vos réponses


Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,

Une mise à niveau du système ne se fait JAMAIS sans avoir au préalable sauvegardé,
ou avec un clone, ou au moins avec une copie de ton dossier Utilisateur

= tu risques de ne pas perdre que ta musique, mais toutes tes données. 

Même si le risque est très faible&#8230;


----------



## Zmel (25 Décembre 2010)

Hello, j'ai une petite question. J'ai un macbook os 10.5.8 et ma soeur vient d'avoir à noel un macbook pro donc avec 10.6. Est ce je peux prendre le cd d'installation donné avec son macbook pro pour installer snow leopard sur mon mac ??
merci pr l'aide ++


----------



## Sly54 (25 Décembre 2010)

Non.
Ces DVD sont spécifiques d'une machine.


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Décembre 2010)

Zmel a dit:


> Hello, j'ai une petite question. J'ai un macbook os 10.5.8 et ma soeur vient d'avoir à noel un macbook pro donc avec 10.6. Est ce je peux prendre le cd d'installation donné avec son macbook pro pour installer snow leopard sur mon mac ??
> merci pr l'aide ++



*NON !*
Grillé par Sly54


----------



## paul36 (26 Décembre 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> A priori, un bug du Finder, ou un gag avec les DS_Store.
> Surtout si tu n'as le souci que dans une seule session : vérifie que c'est bien le cas.
> 
> Pour le Finder : mettre les fichiers (de Préférences de la Bibliothèque de ta Maison) _com.apple.desktop.plist_ et _com.apple.finder.plist_ à la Corbeille, et relancer la session.
> ...



okey et comment faire pour tout sauvegarder, c'est à dire que je n'ai pas de dossier hyper important sur mon mac, je n'ai pas de dossier concernant mon taff qui pourraient m'être utiles. Donc à part mes musiques et mes photos.. Tu penses qu'il faut que j'achète une sorte de disc dur ?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2010)

Bien sur, tu achètes un disque dur externe.
Que tu peux utiliser avec time machine ou faire un clone dessus. L'idéal étant, àmha, 2 disques durs : l'un dédié à TM, l'autre pour cloner.


----------



## jamaicain (16 Janvier 2011)

bonjour,jai un iphone premier generation v,1 quon ma passe,et quan je le branche a itunes il me dit CARTE SIM NAN VALIDRE PR DEBLOQUE LIPHONE... kes ke jpeu faire pr le faire fonctionné avc une puce orange normal a carte . svp donné moi d reponse jai vremen besoin du tel ! mercii a vou


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2011)

1) éviter le langage SMS et la sabir ouzbek, ça aide 
2) poster dans le bon forum, ça aide aussi


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2011)

Plutôt que de poster 3 messages tout aussi incompréhensibles les uns que les autres (faudrait savoir si le message d'erreur est CARTE SIM NAN VALIBRE ou LA SIM ET PA VALABRE), prends un peu de temps pour en rédiger UN proprement et placé au bon endroit dans le bon forum.

Ensuite, on essaiera de comprendre comment un Ouzbek a pu (ou dû?) émigrer en Jamaïque.


----------



## doudoufoot98 (16 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir à tous , j'ai un petit problème . Je possède un MbPro 13 pouces que j'ai acheté juillet dernier , avec un disque dur interne de 500go.
J'avais déjà installer windows sur mon mac via bootcamp en aout et je me suis rendu compte il y a quelques temps seulement que mon disque dur n'avait comme mémoire que 465go au lieu de 500go.
Bref j'ai décidé hier soir de réinstaller snow leopard , et là je me retrouve avec mes 500go de mémoires.
Mais j'ai quand même envie d'avoir bootcamp sur mon mac , et c'est il y a quelques instants que je me suis rendu compte que lorsque je partitionne mon disque dur avec bootcamp , il n'y a que 465go de disponible.. Donc c'est clairement un problème de bootcamp.
Quelqu'un connaitrait il une solution afin d'installer windows sur mon mac (je veux juste mettre windows pour jouer a Pes 2011) sans passer par bootcamp? Il n'y aurait pas une méthode via l'utilitaires de disques?
Merci de me répondre au plus vite !!


----------



## r e m y (19 Janvier 2011)

non c'est juste que SnowLeopard utilise un facteur 1000 pour compter les kO, MO, GO (ce qui est une nouveauté, tous les système d'exploitation utilisant plutôt un multiplicateur de millier égal à 1024) et BootCamp lui est resté sur un mode de comptage utilisant 1024.

Donc pour Snow Leopard 500 milliards d'octets s'écrit 500 Go
pour BootCamp 500 milliards d'octets s'écrit 500 000 000 / 1024/1024/1024 soit 465 Go

Mais c'est la même valeur...


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Janvier 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> non c'est juste que SnowLeopard utilise un facteur 1000 pour compter les kO, MO, GO (ce qui est une nouveauté, tous les système d'exploitation utilisant plutôt un multiplicateur de millier égal à 1024) et BootCamp lui est resté sur un mode de comptage utilisant 1024.
> 
> Donc pour Snow Leopard 500 milliards d'octets s'écrit 500 Go
> pour BootCamp 500 milliards d'octets s'écrit 500 000 000 / 1024/1024/1024 soit 465 Go
> ...



Après tout, pour le K, le M, le G, le T, etc  facteurs multiplicateur de 10, ne le seraient-ils pas en informatique ? Il est vrai que 1024 octets et 1000 octets, c'est très voisins en octets, 2,4% d'erreur


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Après tout, pour le K, le M, le G, le T, etc &#8230; facteurs multiplicateur de 10, ne le seraient-ils pas en informatique ? Il est vrai que 1024 octets et 1000 octets, c'est très voisins en octets, 2,4% d'erreur


D'un point de vue utilisateur, c'est certain.

Mais d'un point de vue informatique, ça n'a pas grand sens, au moins pour l'informatique d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Janvier 2011)

bompi a dit:


> D'un point de vue utilisateur, c'est certain.
> 
> Mais d'un point de vue informatique, ça n'a pas grand sens, au moins pour l'informatique d'aujourd'hui.



Eh oui, à la base l'informatique ça reste du binaire donc on compte en puissances de deux.


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Janvier 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Eh oui, à la base l'informatique ça reste du binaire donc on compte en puissances de deux.



Sans aucun doute 

Mais mais pour l'utilisateur qui n'a pas la notion du sens de K, M, G, et autre T, aussi fine, (il ne voit pas les octets, où sont-ils passés) ça pose un peu problème


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Janvier 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Sans aucun doute
> 
> Mais mais pour l'utilisateur qui n'a pas la notion du sens de K, M, G, et autre T, aussi fine, (il ne voit pas les octets, où sont-ils passés) ça pose un peu problème


Certes mais qu'on le veuille ou non c'est pas du base 10, c'est du base 2 (en numérique le signal passe ou ne passe pas) et la réalité fait que pour passer d'une unité à l'autre, c'est 1024 et pas 1000.
Les confusions viennent justement des constructeurs qui, soit disant pour simplifier, mais surtout parce que ça avantageait leurs produits se sont mis à diviser par 1000 ce qui devrait l'être par 1024 puisque c'est la réalité.


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2011)

En tous cas, Apple a décidé que SnowLeopard compterait en base 10.... sauf qu'ils ne l'ont pris en compte QUE dans le finder et que ce soit l'utilitaire BootCamp ou Utilitaire Disques, c'est toujours 1024 qui sert à diviser par mille, d'où encore plus de confusion!


----------



## kevin707 (20 Janvier 2011)

bonjours,
jw auia tout nouveau et j'ai un probléme --' j'ai recu un mac os x version 10.4.11 Processeur 2.1 Ghz power pc G5. et mon probleme sais ke je ne sais pas ou trouver pour mettre la version 10.5.1  et je sais meme pas si on peux car mon chat a petter ma souri et j'ai acheter une  mais il faut la version 5 aussi pour ituns comment fais svp reponder moi


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Janvier 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> En tous cas, Apple a décidé que SnowLeopard compterait en base 10.... sauf qu'ils ne l'ont pris en compte QUE dans le finder et que ce soit l'utilitaire BootCamp ou Utilitaire Disques, c'est toujours 1024 qui sert à diviser par mille, d'où encore plus de confusion!



Ben vi, c'est bien ce que je dis, on peut essayer de faire croire que c'est une base de 10, on en arrive toujours à butter sur la réalité : à la base c'est une base de deux. Qu'on le veuille ou non, un bit ne peut prendre que deux valeurs et comme tout est basé sur ça : CQFD.


----------



## kevin707 (20 Janvier 2011)

reponder mooi svp 

mercci sais jenti


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Janvier 2011)

kevin707 a dit:


> reponder mooi svp
> 
> mercci sais jenti



Bonjour, ta machine peut parfaitement supporter Leopard (Mac OsX 10.5).
Il ne te reste plus qu'à l'acheter d'occasion, sur eBay par exemple.
Un petit effort du coté de l'orthographe ne serait pas mal non plus.


----------



## kevin707 (20 Janvier 2011)

bonjour 
j'ai un petit probleme je sais pour ou trouver la verson 10.5.1 ou le cd car j'ai une nouelle souri mais ellle fonctionne avec la version 10.5.1 et pour ituns aussi mon ordi sais un mac os x verson 10.4.11 processeur 2.1 ghz power pc g5  et si sais posible de l'installer ??
merci pour votre reponse 

desoler pour l'ortographe mais sa fais ke 3 ans ke je parle francais --'


----------



## Rémi M (20 Janvier 2011)

La version 10.5 (Léopard) ne se trouve plus qu'en occasion de nos jours et il faut les DVD Noir.

[Edit] De plus, un petit effort d'orthographe ne serait pas de refus.


----------



## kevin707 (20 Janvier 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Bonjour, ta machine peut parfaitement supporter Leopard (Mac OsX 10.5).
> Il ne te reste plus qu'à l'acheter d'occasion, sur eBay par exemple.
> Un petit effort du coté de l'orthographe ne serait pas mal non plus.



merci de repondre.
mais il son cher  il y a pas mouin cher 
merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Janvier 2011)

kevin707 a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai un petit probleme je sais pour ou trouver la verson 10.5.1 ou le cd car j'ai une nouelle souri mais ellle fonctionne avec la version 10.5.1 et pour ituns aussi mon ordi sais un mac os x verson 10.4.11 processeur 2.1 ghz power pc g5  et si sais posible de l'installer ??
> merci pour votre reponse
> 
> desoler pour l'ortographe mais sa fais ke 3 ans ke je parle francais --'



Comme je l'ai dit, dans les petites annonces ou sur les sites d'enchères.


----------



## o-sensei51 (23 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

Certains disent qu'effectuer une clean install en virant les langues, les drivers d'imprimantes inutilisés... et X11 permet d'avoir un système d'exploitation plus réactif, moins gras...

Alors mythe ? Réalité ? Car hormis les langues étrangères à virer, je trouve que virer les drivers d'imprimante peut être risqué, non ? Surtout si l'on change son imprimante par la suite ^^

Quid de X11 et rosetta ? Faut-il les garder lors d'une clean install, les virer ???


----------



## Rémi M (23 Février 2011)

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est risqué de virer un driver  Si tu changes d'imprimantes, il te suffira de télécharger le driver sur le site du fabricant, si besoin, car souvent dans les mises à jour d'Apple, il met à jour les drivers donc soit tu refuses aussi, soit tu les installes. 

Plus réactif, je ne penses pas, moins gras, oui, car tu n'as pas besoin de 2Go de langues si tu n'utilises que le français.

X11 est utilisé par Gimp (un exemple) donc, sans lui tu ne pourras pas le lancer, ou d'autres logiciels que je connais comme CrossOver / Darwine ... 
Rosetta sert à lancer des logiciels tournants sous PPC, donc à moins d'avoir des vieux logiciels macs, tu n'en as pas l'utilité  

Je précise que si un jour tu as besoin de tout ça, il te suffit de mettre le CD d'install et d'ajouter les choses manquantes, pas besoin de réinstaller tout le système.

Pour mon cas, je vire Rosetta et les langues, et je garde X11 (pour Gimp) et les drivers des logiciels car je bouge souvent et une imprimante peut-être toujours utile et commencer à chercher un driver, non merci. Et puis, je ne suis pas à 2Go sur mon DD surtout que ceci me sert contrairement aux langues


----------



## o-sensei51 (23 Février 2011)

Donc en gros une clean install ne sert pas à grand chose ?!?


----------



## Rémi M (23 Février 2011)

Si tu n'as aucun problème qui nécessite une clean install, tu n'as pas besoin de le faire, tu ne verras aucun changement


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Février 2011)

Trois (petits) bémols, qui expliquent le vieux conseil de réinstaller le Système à l'achat du Mac :

- réinstaller permet d'apprendre à se servir du DVD d'install,
et de vérifier que les DVD d'install sont en bon état : bah oui, c'est rageant de s'en rendre compte 18 mois plus tard

- à une époque, l'installation faite en usine était assez souvent foireuse : c'est devenu exceptionnel

- moins on a de trucs (inutiles) installés au départ, moins on a de mises à jour (inutiles) à faire ensuite.


----------



## o-sensei51 (24 Février 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Trois (petits) bémols, qui expliquent le vieux conseil de réinstaller le Système à l'achat du Mac :
> 
> - réinstaller permet d'apprendre à se servir du DVD d'install,
> et de vérifier que les DVD d'install sont en bon état : bah oui, c'est rageant de s'en rendre compte 18 mois plus tard
> ...


 

Je pensais carrément me créer une sauvegarde du DVD de MacOSX sur DVD double couche... car les médias comme les dvd ont tendance à vite se dégrader...

Je pense donc faire une clean install d'ici peu...

Je me pose quand meme les questions suivantes :

- lors de l'install, il faut donc virer les langues inutiles, les drivers d'imprimantes... et rosetta... si j'ai bien compris. Mais ne pas toucher au reste.
- une fois l'install faite, je suppose qu'il faut mettre à jour l'OS via le dernier Combo dispo, puis lancer une mise à jour tout de même pour les patchs non installés par le dernier Combo (driver d'imprimante...) ?
- et enfin installer les logiciels utiles (SuperDuper, Maintenance...) ?

Est-ce que cet ordre parait judicieux ? Ou pas trop ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Février 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> - moins on a de trucs (inutiles) installés au départ, moins on a de mises à jour (inutiles) à faire ensuite.


Est ce que cette lapalissade  est vraie : si j'ai désactivé les langues inutiles, les pilotes d'impression inutiles etc. lors de l'installation, est ce que les mises à jours suivantes de l'OS (combo ou non) ne vont pas les mettre ?

(pour les pilotes d'impression : je ne crois pas; mais pour les langues ???)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Février 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Je pensais carrément me créer une sauvegarde du DVD de MacOSX sur DVD double couche... car les médias comme les dvd ont tendance à vite se dégrader...


À mon sens, le mieux est de cloner le DVD d'install n°1 sur une partition de DDE,
l'idéal étant de le faire sur le DDE qui accueille la partition Time Machine : ainsi, il est protégé des rayures, il est sauvegardé, il est à portée de main du Mac, et il peut servir à restaurer TM.



o-sensei51 a dit:


> - lors de l'install, il faut donc virer les langues inutiles, les drivers d'imprimantes... et rosetta... si j'ai bien compris. Mais ne pas toucher au reste.
> - une fois l'install faite, je suppose qu'il faut mettre à jour l'OS via le dernier Combo dispo, puis lancer une mise à jour tout de même pour les patchs non installés par le dernier Combo (driver d'imprimante...) ?
> - et enfin installer les logiciels utiles (SuperDuper, Maintenance...) ?
> 
> Est-ce que cet ordre parait judicieux ? Ou pas trop ?


Rien à redire.
Juste ajouter une réparation des permissions, ou deux, entre les trois étapes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h44 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Est ce que cette lapalissade  est vraie : si j'ai désactivé les langues inutiles, les pilotes d'impression inutiles etc. lors de l'installation, est ce que les mises à jours suivantes de l'OS (combo ou non) ne vont pas les mettre ?
> 
> (pour les pilotes d'impression : je ne crois pas; mais pour les langues ???)


Jamais une Combo ne m'a installé quoi que ce soit = elle ne m'a jamais que réécrit/mis à jour ce qui était déjà installé. 

Lapalissade : tel que je l'ai écrit, oui.
Mais les mises à jour, qui corrigent des bugs, en apportent parfois aussi d'autres = autant s'en passer, non ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Février 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Jamais une Combo ne m'a installé quoi que ce soit = elle ne m'a jamais que réécrit/mis à jour ce qui était déjà installé.


Thank you pour l'info, c'est "rassurant".



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mais les mises à jour, qui corrigent des bugs, en apportent parfois aussi d'autres = autant s'en passer, non ?


Là aussi je suis d'accord avec toi et c'est ce que je fais; mais je me souviens aussi d'un post de Arnaud de la Brescia qui expliquait que dans les mises à jour de l'OS, certaines màj de sécurité étaient incluses.

Il y a donc une "espèce" de ratio risque/bénéfice à prendre en compte avant d'appliquer une màj.


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Février 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Certains disent qu'effectuer une clean install en virant les langues, les drivers d'imprimantes inutilisés... et X11 permet d'avoir un système d'exploitation plus réactif, moins gras...
> 
> ...



Pour revenir à la question d'origine, le seul impact de la présence ou non, des langues ou de drivers inutilisés se situe au niveau de l'espace disque et en aucun cas des performances.


----------



## o-sensei51 (24 Février 2011)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Pour revenir à la question d'origine, le seul impact de la présence ou non, des langues ou de drivers inutilisés se situe au niveau de l'espace disque et en aucun cas des performances.



Ce qui peut être déjà intéressant, car 2 mégas de plus par ci par là... ça augmente vite le temps de clonage avec genre SuperDuper ou autre, puisque l'OS aura une taille plus importante...


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Février 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Ce qui peut être déjà intéressant, car 2 mégas de plus par ci par là... ça augmente vite le temps de clonage avec genre SuperDuper ou autre, puisque l'OS aura une taille plus importante...



C'est vrai, on gagne vite quelques secondes pour des opérations qu'on effectue exceptionnellement.


----------



## uncharted (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai à disposition un Mac Book Pro 13,3 pouces avec l'OS 10.6.6, je l'ai acheté l'année dernière, le souci c'est que je ne retrouve plus les DVDs de l'OS et je dois tout réinitialisé car le MAC bug de plus en plus.

En ayant plus les Dvds que puis je faire ?

Soit acheté la mise a niveau a 29 Euros sur APPLE,

Ou le Mac Box Set a 129 Euros ?

ou bien une autre solution gratuite sachant que le Mac est garantie encore jusqu'en Aout 2012 grâce a l'Apple Care.

Merci de vos réponses !!!


----------



## r e m y (27 Février 2011)

Le mieux est d'appeler Apple et de demander une copie des DVD originaux correspondant à ton modèle de Mac. Ca te permettra non seulement d'avoir le système, mais aussi le DVD de réinstallation des applications fournies d'origine (iLife essentiellement)

et ça te coûtera moins cher que d'acheter la MacBox Set (je pense qu'ils te fourniront ces DVD pour une dizaine d'Euros)


----------



## o-sensei51 (28 Février 2011)

Question bête : comment voir dans MacOSX le taux de remplissage des différentes partitions ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2011)

Moniteur d'activité / Utilisation disque devrait te le montrer, non ?
(autrement il y a iStat menu)


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2011)

Pour mois, ce sera un 
	
	



```
df -h
```
 dans le Terminal. Comme ça j'ai du GB, du vrai.


----------



## o-sensei51 (7 Mars 2011)

juste une chtite question : Apple Hardware Test, ca teste quoi exactement ? La ram ca c'est sur... mais quoi d'autre ? Le disque dur ?... ?

Est-ce que cela remplace d'une certaine manière Techtool Deluxe, vu que celui-ci ne sera plus proposé avec l'AC ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Mars 2011)

Si j'en crois les employés de Youcast, quand AHT détecte un problème c'est, en caricaturant, que la machine ne démarre plus de  toute façon.


----------



## o-sensei51 (7 Mars 2011)

lol


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> juste une chtite question : Apple Hardware Test, ca teste quoi exactement ? La ram ca c'est sur... mais quoi d'autre ? Le disque dur ?... ?
> 
> Est-ce que cela remplace d'une certaine manière Techtool Deluxe, vu que celui-ci ne sera plus proposé avec l'AC ?


Ça teste tout le matériel : un peu trop sensible pour les RAM ajoutées, pas très sensible pour le reste 
Juste un truc à faire en passant, et en mode prolongé.

Ça ne remplace pas TechTool Pro.
Et pour la RAM, ça ne vaut pas Memtest ou Rember.


----------



## o-sensei51 (8 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça teste tout le matériel : un peu trop sensible pour les RAM ajoutées, pas très sensible pour le reste
> Juste un truc à faire en passant, et en mode prolongé.
> 
> Ça ne remplace pas TechTool Pro.
> Et pour la RAM, ça ne vaut pas Memtest ou Rember.


 

Je pensais pourtant que Memtest n'était pas compatible Mac. En tout cas j'avais essayé Memtest il y a environ un an sur un Macbook Blanc neuf.... et j'étais alors obligé d'arréter le Macbook à la sauvage car impossible de sortir de l'interface de Memtest pour le bouton ESC... ou autre combinaison...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2011)

On l'arrête avec le raccourci Ctrl-C.

Et son intérêt est sa longue durée de test : 15 minutes en mode rapide sur une RAM de 2 Go, ou dans les 3 heures pour 3 passes.


----------



## o-sensei51 (8 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> On l'arrête avec le raccourci Ctrl-C.
> 
> Et son intérêt est sa longue durée de test : 15 minutes en mode rapide sur une RAM de 2 Go, ou dans les 3 heures pour 3 passes.


 

Le Control C ca arrête juste Memtest, ou ca permet également de redémarrer l'Imac sans avoir à éteindre à la sauvage via le bouton Power ?

Par contre il existe deux  versions différentes de Memtest... Il faut prendre laquelle ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2011)

Crtl-C arrête Memtest : après, on tape _reboot_ pour redémarrer (ou _shut_ pour éteindre).

La plus récente est la 4.22 = http://memtestosx.org/download/index.html
et contient un _Readme_ instructif et anglophone.


----------



## o-sensei51 (8 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Crtl-C arrête Memtest : après, on tape _reboot_ pour redémarrer (ou _shut_ pour éteindre).
> 
> La plus récente est la 4.22 = http://memtestosx.org/download/index.html
> et contient un _Readme_ instructif et anglophone.


 

Je pensais que tu parlais de Memtest, celui également utilisé sous PC... voir ce lien : 
http://www.memtest.org/

Car la version que tu m'as mis en lien est payante... Elle doit donc être légèrement différente du Memtest initial ?!?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> http://www.memtest.org/


Memtest*86*. :rateau:

Rember est gratuit, lui, et contient _Memtest for Mac_ dans une interface graphique.


----------



## o-sensei51 (8 Mars 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Memtest*86*. :rateau:
> 
> Rember est gratuit, lui, et contient _Memtest for Mac_ dans une interface graphique.


 

Et on doit le lancer sous MacOSX ? Ou est-ce un Live cd ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------

Je viens de voir que Memtest for MacOSX dispo ici http://www.memtestosx.org/joomla/ doit être lancé en ligne de commande....

Ca a pas l'air simple, tout ca ^^


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mars 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Ca a pas l'air simple, tout ca ^^


Quand je te dis que Rember, lui, est accessible


----------



## trilu (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour

Je suis nouveau sur Mac !

Et je me demandais si un anti-virus est nécessaire sur mon MacBook Pro, j'ai Mac OS X Snow Léopard )

Il me semble avoir entendu dire que non mais je voudrais quand même être certain.

Merci


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2011)

Je te conseillerais de parcourir un peu le forum, qui contient de nombreux fils sur ce sujet, où cela est débattu en long et en large.

Quant aux autres, ce n'est pas la peine de recommencer à nouveau la discussion vaine et sans fin...
Merci.


----------



## Moad23 (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur Mac et j'ai un petit détail qui me chagrine et à la longue m'embête... Vous allez surement trouver ça idiot... je me lance!! 

- Lorsque l'on double-clic sur une fenêtre pour modifier son emplacement il y a un leger temps de latence pour qu'elle se fige totalement. (Il s'agit de "glissement" dans les paramètres du trackpad).

En gros j'aimerai instinctivement après avoir modifié l'emplacement d'une fenêtre pouvoir aller me promener sur celle ci tout de suite... Et bien non je suis obligé d'attendre une demie-seconde sinon elle rebouge...

Y aurait-il une solution ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

Utilisez donc le glissement verrouillé : une tape pour confirmer "fixer" la position après déplacement.


----------



## Moad23 (14 Mars 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Utilisez donc le glissement verrouillé : une tape pour confirmer "fixer" la position après déplacement.



Merci pour votre réponse...

Mais c'est aussi ça que j'aimerai éviter. Devoir taper une fois de plus pour verrouiller la position de la fenêtre.

J'aimerai juste que dès que j'ai arrêté de bouger la fenêtre elle se verrouille automatiquement.


----------



## liliekitsh (4 Avril 2011)

bonjour es ce que quelqun a tester de booter de mac osx tiger 10.4.11 a snow leopard sur une version a 29 euros?(j'ai un macbookpro 2,16 GHZ intel core 2 duo,memoire 1GO 667MHZ RAM) on m'as dit que ça marchait mais je prefere me renseigner,j'ai besoin de passer en 10.5 pour utiliser mon iphone (qui n'est pas compatible avec ma version! quelle deception!) peut etre cette question a été deja posé mais il y a des centaines de pages sur ce fil et honetement je n'ai pas le temps ni le courage de passer autant d'heures a chercher cette reponse .
Je vous remercie d'avance de vos reponses :love:


----------



## Sly54 (4 Avril 2011)

Regarde ce fil, à partir du post de Dos Jones (#18) qui a apporté une réponse.


----------



## liliekitsh (4 Avril 2011)

merci sly (j'adore ton avatar il me rapelle le mien dans un jeu  fan de jill represent' ) mais par contre c'est toujours pareil ça ne m'apporte pas de reponse concrete,yen a qui disent que ça marche et d'autres qui disent que non,bah! c'est pas grave j'ai pris le pack,on verras bien,et j'ai investit dans un lecteur dvd externe...parceque le mien il est plus que mort!


----------



## boss89b (5 Avril 2011)

Oui ça marche, j'ai exactement fait ça il y a un mois! Ca tourne, 1Go c'est pas bcp, mais moi je suis sur ça depuis un mois et si tu n'ouvres pas 15 logiciels en même temps ça roule. En faite c'est un vendeur fnac (qui connait rien du tout) qui m'a dit oui oui ça passe, si vous avez la bonne configuration ça roule, enfin je pense.... mdr! Il y a un pb de iLife mais il se trouve à droite ou à gauche.


----------



## vinciane03 (5 Avril 2011)

Je possède un mac os x 10.5.8 et j'aimerais mettre snow leopard mais je ne sais pas quelle version ni s'il faut faire des sauvegardes avant.

Merci de m'aider.
(dsl si je me suis trompé de sujet)


----------



## onmyplanet (5 Avril 2011)

Sur le store ( 29 &#8364; ), il devrait être à jour  et les sauvegardes sont toujours tes amies....

nb: 2 Go de ram recommandé pour SL


----------



## boss89b (6 Avril 2011)

oui fais des sauvegardes, de tes fichiers perso etc.. Le mieux c'est utilise Time machine. Mais après tu vas à la fnac, 29 euros, ou app store, tu mets ton CD et il n'y a rien de plus facile!!! Vive mac, le plus dur doit être de choisir ta langue... Et d'attendre. Il garde tous tes fichiers ton fond d'écran, etc. Mais au cas où, fais une sauvegarde!


----------



## vinciane03 (6 Avril 2011)

D'accord merci a vous de m'avoir répondu.Il me reste donc plus qu'a en faire l'acquisition maintenant.


----------



## tchepak (10 Mai 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> A priori, un bug du Finder, ou un gag avec les DS_Store.
> Surtout si tu n'as le souci que dans une seule session : vérifie que c'est bien le cas.
> 
> Pour le Finder : mettre les fichiers (de Préférences de la Bibliothèque de ta Maison) _com.apple.desktop.plist_ et _com.apple.finder.plist_ à la Corbeille, et relancer la session.
> ...



Bonsoir,

Je réouvre ce sujet car le problème n'est toujours pas réglé... Je le réouvre car j'ai l'impression que je n'ai ce problème que sur mon Mac.

Le petit problème est simplement que ca arrive souvent que lorsque l'on veut fermer une fenêtre, on clique de temps en temps à coté de la croix, la fenêtre ne se ferme pas, logique.
Mais par après, une fois que je prends mon temps pour bien cliquer sur la croix, là, impossible de fermer la fenêtre, du coup, je suis obligé de la déplacer un peu et là ca fonctionne. J'ai ca avec le finder, safari, avec tout en fait et le problème ne se pose pas à chaque fois.

Hier, j'ai mis les mains sur un Imac et lui réagit très bien, j'ai testé à plusieurs reprises. Donc ici, j'ai effectué les procédures préconisées par FrançoisMacG mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai supprimé les DS-Store avec "Snow Leopard Cache Cleaner" et j'ai supprimé les 2 fichiers indiqués... J'ai utilisé toute sorte de logiciel de maintenance tel que Onyx.

Une idée? Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Mai 2011)

tchepak a dit:


> J'ai supprimé les DS-Store avec "Snow Leopard Cache Cleaner" et j'ai supprimé les 2 fichiers indiqués... J'ai utilisé toute sorte de logiciel de maintenance tel que Onyx.


Tu n'as pas essayé dans un autre Compte ?

Tu es sûr de ton trackpad (ou de ta souris) ?

Tu as essayé le raccourci Cmd-W quand le clic ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Mai 2011)

tchepak a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je réouvre ce sujet car le problème n'est toujours pas réglé... Je le réouvre car j'ai l'impression que je n'ai ce problème que sur mon Mac.
> 
> ...


. 

La croix ? Quelle croix ?


----------



## link.javaux (10 Mai 2011)

bouton rouge


----------



## silvio (7 Septembre 2011)

bowziaxx a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> En l'occurence, j'aimerais monter l'image-disque d'un CD audio (.Sd2f) avec Toast, ce que je faisais simplement avant en cliquant-droit sur l'icône de l'image puis "Plus" et enfin "Mount It" sous Léopard.
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Bonjour
J'avais conservé un paquet de CD musique en Sd2f
C'était avant mon passage sous MacIntel
Mon toast ne fonctionne plus et si je peux effectivement ouvrir ces fichiers dans iTunes, c'est d'un seul tenant (pas de découpage par morceau)

Quelqu'un a une solution pour monter les images ou à tout le moins récupérer les morceaux individuellement ? (j'ai pas essayé le clic droit, mais j'y crois pas de trop)

Merci


----------



## renan35 (2 Juin 2012)

sylvaint a dit:


> merci il y a marqué 10x5x8, je viens d'acheter en aout le 24 pouce à 2200  avec une version de l'age de pierre et je vois aujourd'hui que le nouveau 27 eclairage à led est à 1700 avec une nouvelle version, du coup je suis sur le point d'acheter le macboock 2200 mais je suis un peu frustré
> 
> est ce que cela vaut le coup d'acheter la mise à jour snow léopard,
> 
> sylvain




il y a peut etre eu le changement de gamme juste apres votre achat.

il faut consulter les sites et les forums pour voir les rumeurs de renouvellement de gamme, avant d'acheter.


----------



## subsole (2 Juin 2012)

> envoyé par* sylvain*t
> merci il y a marqué 10x5x8, je viens d'acheter en aout le 24 pouce à 2200  avec une version de l'age de pierre et je vois aujourd'hui que le nouveau 27 eclairage à led est à 1700 avec une nouvelle version, du coup je suis sur le point d'acheter le macboock 2200 mais je suis un peu frustré
> 
> est ce que cela vaut le coup d'acheter la mise à jour snow léopard,
> ...





renan35 a dit:


> il y a peut etre eu le changement de gamme juste apres votre achat.
> 
> il faut consulter les sites et les forums pour voir les rumeurs de renouvellement de gamme, avant d'acheter.



Zzzz ..... le message auquel tu réponds date du  17/11/2009 à18h27 :sleep:

Je confirme que depuis la gamme c'est renouvelée. ^^


----------



## Itouch32 (3 Juin 2012)

bonjour,
en tant que jene flemmard je n'ai pas lût toute les conversation et c'est pour ca que je vous demande de me pardonner si la questipn à déjà été poser.
Voilà mon problème, je possède actuellement Mac os 10.5.8 (il me semble) et je voudrai installer s PD Leopard soit 10.6. j'ai le disk mais il refusé d'apparaitre sur le bureau et il sejecte automatiquement alors je voudrai savoir si je peut remédier à ce problème. merci de vos futur réponse qui m'aideront j'en suit sûre !


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juin 2012)

Itouch32 a dit:


> bonjour,
> en tant que jene flemmard je n'ai pas lût toute les conversation et c'est pour ca que je vous demande de me pardonner si la questipn à déjà été poser.
> Voilà mon problème, je possède actuellement Mac os 10.5.8 (il me semble) et je voudrai installer s PD Leopard soit 10.6. j'ai le disk mais il refusé d'apparaitre sur le bureau et il sejecte automatiquement alors je voudrai savoir si je peut remédier à ce problème. merci de vos futur réponse qui m'aideront j'en suit sûre !


SL n'est installable que sur une machine à processeur Intel Comme tu précises pas vraiment pour la tienne :mouais:


----------



## Itouch32 (4 Juin 2012)

Merci je nométrie que le problème vient de là parceque mon iMac datée au moin de 2008 si c'est pas plus!!


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juin 2012)

Itouch32 a dit:


> Merci je *nométrie* que le problème vient de là parceque mon iMac datée au moin de 2008 si c'est pas plus!!


C'est beau la correction automatique 

Pour savoir ce que tu as comme machine, un petit tour par le menu pomme / A propos de ce Mac
Et si c'est une machine 2007-2008, aucun pb pour Snow Leopard !


----------



## Itouch32 (4 Juin 2012)

ok désole pou lautocorection de l'iPod .
jai le processeur Intel core 2 Duo
et y'a écrit 1983-2009 Apple Inc.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juin 2012)

Itouch32 a dit:


> jai le processeur *Intel core 2 Duo*



Comme a écrit l'ami DJ :


Dos Jones a dit:


> SL n'est installable que sur une machine à processeur Intel


Tu peux donc installer sans aucun souci Snow Leopard; même Lion est compatible avec ta machine


----------



## Itouch32 (4 Juin 2012)

Admetons que je puisse linstaler. c'est pas le problème, le problème est que le CD qui permet d'installer  snow Leopard ne veux pas rentrer, il reste 5 sececonde et puis il s'ejecte tout seul.


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Juin 2012)

de quelle couleur est on CD ?

gris clair? ou autre?


----------



## Itouch32 (5 Juin 2012)

y'a la photo du Leopard blanc dessu Pk?


----------

